# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն >  Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա...

## Բարեկամ

Հետաքրքիր է,

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Բոլորին շնորհակալություն  :Bye:

----------

Diana99 (23.04.2013), Դատարկություն (05.01.2010), Մար. (31.05.2015), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013), Ֆոտոն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

Միայն գեղարվեստակա՞ն գրքերի մասին եք հարցնում, թե՞ նաև մասնագիտական, գիտահանրամատչելի, հոգևոր, խոհափիլիսոփայական, թերթեր և այլն։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Օ, կներեք, պետք է գրեի՝ ինչ գիրք եք կարդում:
Գիրք ընդհանրապես, կարևոր չի՝ գեղարվեստական, խոհափիլիսոփայական, թե փաստագրական: Մասնագիտական գրքերը, որոնց մեջ ինչ-որ թեմա կամ հարցի պատասխան ենք նայում, հաշվի մեջ չեն:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Հիմա էրկու բան եմ կարդում: Հեսսեի "առողջարանում հանգստացող" ("кирортник") ու Բուկովսկու պատմվածքները:
Հեսսեն կարդում եմ, որովհետև ինձ էդ գիրքը տվել էին, որ "Տափաստանային գայլը կարդամ" մեջն էլ բացի դրանից երկու հատ էլ վիպակ կա, չեմ ուզում առանց դրանք էլ կարդալու էդ գիրքը հետ տամ:
Բուկովսկին էլ կարդում եմ, որովհետև կարդացել եմ իրա պատմվածքները ուրիշ գրքից, դուրս շատ ա էկել ու էլի եմ իրա գրքերից ճարել:
Մեկ էլ վերջին հարցիդ արի պատասխանեմ: Դե Հեսսեն էս մեկը մի քիչ ձանձրալի ա սկսել, հետո կերևա, ահագին ժամանակ ա էդ գիրքը չեմ բացել, մի շաբաթ կլինի: Իսկ Բուկովսկին ուրիշ ա, ամեն մի պատմվածք կարդալը իրա եքա հաճույք ա:

----------


## Jirayr24

Ազատ ժամանակ /գիշերը քնելուց առաջ/ միշտ Պարույր Սևակ: Գեղարվեստական` կուզեի, բայց ցավոք ժամանակ չունեմ:  :Cool:

----------


## kiki

հենց նոր սկսեցի կարդալ "Պարֆյումերը" ...

----------


## Սահակ

Հիմա նորից եմ կարդում «Мастер и Маргарита»։ Առաջին անգամ շատ դուրս չեկավ այն պատճառով որ Հիսուսի մասին պատմությունը շատ այլանդակված էր։ Հիմա երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց նկատել եմ որ Հիսուսի պատմությունը պատմում է Սատանան։ Ես առաջ կարծում էի որ այդ պատմությունը պատմում է կամ հենց Բուլգակովը կամ էլ Մաստեռը։ Բայց հիմա ինձ թվում է որ այն պատմում է Սատանան։ Առնվազն առաջին գլխում նա այդպես է ասում։ Հիմա ինձ ո՞վ կարա բացատրի այդ պատմությունը ո՞վ է պատմում և ի՞նչ կապ ունի այդ պատմությունը Մաստեռի գրված պատմության հետ։

----------


## Riddle

> Հիմա նորից եմ կարդում «Мастер и Маргарита»։ Առաջին անգամ շատ դուրս չեկավ այն պատճառով որ Հիսուսի մասին պատմությունը շատ այլանդակված էր։ Հիմա երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց նկատել եմ որ Հիսուսի պատմությունը պատմում է Սատանան։ Ես առաջ կարծում էի որ այդ պատմությունը պատմում է կամ հենց Բուլգակովը կամ էլ Մաստեռը։ Բայց հիմա ինձ թվում է որ այն պատմում է Սատանան։ Առնվազն առաջին գլխում նա այդպես է ասում։ Հիմա ինձ ո՞վ կարա բացատրի այդ պատմությունը ո՞վ է պատմում և ի՞նչ կապ ունի այդ պատմությունը Մաստեռի գրված պատմության հետ։


Սահակ, Հիսուսի (Յեշուա) պատմությունը Երուսաղեմում (Երշալաիմ) «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան» ստեղծագործության մեջ հենց Վարպետի գործն է: Ստեղծագործության ողջ ընթացքում Վարպետի գործն առանձին հատվածներով շարունակվում է: Գիրք՝ գրքի մեջ, կարելի է այսպես բնութագրել: Շուտով կտեսնես, որ գործողությունները ստեպ-ստեպ ընդհատվում են Վարպետի գործով, որը ներկայացնում են տարբեր անձիք: Օրինակ ամենասկզբում այն պատմել է սկսում սատանան, հիշո՞ւմ ես, նստարանին նստած, իսկ ասենք մի պահ էլ դա կարդում է Մարգարիտան՝ Վարպետի սիրուհին: 
Ի դեպ, բնական է, որ սկզբում մի քիչ անհասկանալի պահեր կլինեն: Զինվիր համբերությամբ, ու կարդա, շուտով ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ կլինի: :Smile:

----------


## Սահակ

Riddle, ես այս գիրքը մի անգամ արդեն կարդացել եմ վաղուց։ Հիմա երկրորդ անգամ եմ կարդում։ Բայց մեկա չեմ հասկանում։

Ամենասկզբում երբ որ սատանան նստարանին նստած պատմում է այդ պատմությունը, Բեռլիոզը իրեն հարցնում է․ «դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես որ տենցա եղել»։ Սատանան պատասխանում է․ «որ ես դա տեսել եմ, քանի որ ես այնտեղ եմ եղել «ինկոգնիտո»»։ Դրանից կարելի է հետևացնել որ հենց սատանան է պատմում։ Մատվեյնել է այնտեղ եղել և գրել է իր տարբերակը, որոնք իրար հակասում են։ Իսկ Մաստեռը ի՞նչ գիտի թե իրականում ի՞նչ է եղել։

----------


## Մելիք

Սահակ ջան, Վարպետը հենց նրա համար էլ Վարպետ ա, որ առանց անձամբ ներկա լինելու նկարագրել ա ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ամբողջ տեղի ունեցացը (Բուլգակովյան վարկածով): Այսինքն Վարպետը իրա գործը գրել ա "հայտնությամբ", Այսինքն էդ վեպը կարելի ա համարել "Սատանաըի ավետարան": Խոսքը Վարպետի վեպի մասին ա, իսկ "Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան" կարելի ա համարել առաջինի վավերացումը:

p.s. Համարում եմ ռուս գրականության ամենաուժեղ գործերից մեկը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դա՛վ, հենց նոր ես էի ուզում այդ մասին գրել: :Hands Up:  
...Իսկ թե ինչ եմ կարդում հիմա.... Չէ՛, չեմ ասի: Առնվազն վեց-յոթ գիրք է, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրից որոշակի էջեր պետք է կարդամ այս գիշեր  :Sad:

----------


## Riddle

Սահակ, ճիշտ ես, սկզբում դժվար է հասկանալը, ես էլ ամենասկզբում այդպես եմ մտածել, բայց հետո կհամոզվես, որ սատանան Վարպետի գրածն է պատմում: :Smile:  
Պոնտացի Պիղատոսը որոշում ընդունեց խաչել Անմեղին, այն դեպքում, երբ հենց ինքը համոզվել էր նրա անմեղության մեջ: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մի՞թե դրանում սատանայի մատը խառը չէր: Սատանան ասում է, որ ինքն այնտեղ էր, այսինքն ուզում է ցույց տալ, որ ինքն ամեն տեղ կա, բոլոր ժամանակներում, ուղղակի Բեռլիոզն ու Անապաստանն այդ ժամանակ դեռ չէին հասկանում, թե ում հետ են զրուցում: Գրքում նշված Ղևին՝ Յեշուաի ուղեկիցը, նույն Մատթեոսն է՝ Ավետարաններից առաջինի հեղինակը: Բնականաբար, հակասող բաներ կլինեն, ու թող դրանք քեզ չնյարդայնացնեն, մի մոռացիր, որ Մատթեոսն Ավետարանիչ է, որին Հիսուսն առաքելության էր կանչել, իսկ «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան» պարզապես գեղարվեստական մի գործ է, որի հեղինակը մեր օրերում ապրած մի մարդ է: Վարպետը գիտեր այն, ինչ բոլորս, պարզապես գեղարվեստական տեսք էր տվել Պոնտացի Պիղատոսի պատմությանը:

----------


## Սահակ

Ես զգում էի որ սատանայի մատը խառնա այդ պատմության մեջ, բայց մյուս կողմից Վարպետնա այն գրում։ Այսինքն Վարպետը գրումա սատանայի ազդեցության տակ։ Հիմա շատ բաներ ավելի պարզ են դառնում։ Շնորհակալ եմ։

Ես այստեղ մի քանի մարդու հարցրի այդ գրքի մասին, որոնք այն կարդացել են, և ոչ մեկ ընդհանրապես չեր հասկացել այդ գրքի իմաստը։ Դրանից հետո նոր այստեղ հարցրեցի։ Ինձ թվում է առաջին թեթևակի կարդալուց հետո շատ մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում այս գիրքը։

----------


## kiki

ես էլ ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել, բայց Ջեյնը խոսք է տվել մյուս հանդիպմանը գալ ու բերել, չէ՞ ...  :Wink:

----------


## Մելիք

Հիմա կարդում եմ Պլուտարքոսի "Տրակտատներ ու երկխոսություններ"-ը: Երբեք մտքովս չեր անցել Պլուտարքոս կարդալ, բայց քանի որ վերջերս գիրքը նվեր ստացա, որոշեցի կարդալ ու հիմա շատ ուրախ եմ, որ էս գիրքը ձեռքս ընկավ: Շատ հետաքրքիր ա կարդացվում ու ճանաչողական առումով էլ օգտակար ա: Լիքը հետաքրքիր մտքեր կան, չնայած, բնականաբար, քիչ չեն նաև տարբեր երևույթների շուրջ հնացած կամ պրիմիտիվ պատկերացումները: Օրինակ. "Ողջախոհ կինը պետք է մարդկանց մեջ երևա միայն ամուսնու հետ, իսկ երբ նա տեղ է գնացել, պետք է մնա անտեսանելի՝ նստելով տանը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես էլ ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել, բայց Ջեյնը խոսք է տվել մյուս հանդիպմանը գալ ու բերել, չէ՞ ...


Ես էլ ժամանակին չդիմացա էդ փորձությանը...  :Blush:   :Sad:   Տեսնես մի օր կկարդա՞մ մինչև վերջ...  :Think:

----------


## kiki

վայ, կներեք, Ջեյնը ինձ փոքրիկ իշխանի գիրքն էր խոսք տվել ...

----------


## Մելիք

Էսօր կարդացի Հեսսեի "Մասսագետները" ու դարնից առաջացած անհրաժեշտությամբ նաեցի Հերոդոտոսի "Պատմությունը":
Թեմայից չշեղվելու համար հիմա Մասսագետների մասին առանձին թեմա կբացեմ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ջոն Ստեյնբեկ-Ցասման Ողկույզներ

----------


## Նորմարդ

Патрик Зюскинд    
Парфюмер. История одного убийцы

----------


## Amaru

Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի 100 տարվա մենությունը...Պապաս խորհուրդ տվեց  :Wink:

----------


## Մելիք

> Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի 100 տարվա մենությունը...Պապաս խորհուրդ տվեց


Ապրի պապադ, ընտիր գիրք ա խորհուրդ տվել :Ok:  :

----------


## Amaru

*Մելիք*
 :Smile:

----------


## Srtik

Կարդում եմ Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյի «Հրաժեշտ զենքին» գիրքը, որովհետև հանձնարարված է: Հասել եմ 37 էջը և արաջ գնալ չեմ կարողանում:

----------


## Մելիք

> Կարդում եմ Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյի «Հրաժեշտ զենքին» գիրքը, որովհետև հանձնարարված է: Հասել եմ 37 էջը և արաջ գնալ չեմ կարողանում:


Տարoրինակ ա, ես էդ գրքի առաջին իսկ էջերից հետո չեի կարողանում կանգ առնել:

----------


## Lapterik

Հիմա դեռ չեմ կարդում, բայց պիտի սկսեմ կարդալ Թումանյան, Աֆյան, Շպոլսկի ու Լանդաու: Բայց խորհուրդ չէի տա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարդում եմ Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյի «Հրաժեշտ զենքին» գիրքը, որովհետև հանձնարարված է: Հասել եմ 37 էջը և արաջ գնալ չեմ կարողանում:


 Ինձ համար Հեմինգուեյի բոլոր ստեղծագործություններն էլ միշտ ջանջալ էին առաջ գնում...  :Wacko:   Այս մեկն էլ բացառություն չէր։

----------


## Մանե

Չնայած որ մի անգամ կարդացել եմ կարդում եմ «Անգլուխ ձիավոր»-ը.ՇԱԱԱԱՏՏՏ լավ գիրք ա ու հեշտ ա կարդացվում :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարդում եմ Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյի «Հրաժեշտ զենքին» գիրքը, որովհետև հանձնարարված է: Հասել եմ 37 էջը և արաջ գնալ չեմ կարողանում:


Լավ հիշեցրեցիք: Արձակուրդին Հեմինգուեյով էլ կզբաղվեմ: Ընկերուհիս մի քանի տարի առաջ ջիջիլ էր գցում: Նրա գործերից մենակ «Ֆիեստան» եմ կարդացել, այն էլ շատ փոքր էի, բան չեմ հասկացել, մեկ էլ «Ծերունին և ծովը», որը հանճարեղ գործ էր, մի շնչով վերջացրել եմ: Ուզում եմ «Տոն, որը միշտ քեզ հետ է» գիրքը կարդալ. սիրածս գրողի մասին է: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ուզում եմ սիրածս գրողի գրքերից էլի կարդալ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ: Աչքիս էս արձակուրդին էլ էլի ոչ մի գեղարվեստական գիրք չեմ կարդալու  :Sad:

----------


## otar

"Հուդայի Ռեքվիեմը"   -  Մարկ Արեն

----------


## bookfan

Հիմա կարդում եմ Эрагон. Кристофер Паолини. Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Fatasy սիրողներին.

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շեքսպիր «Ռիչարդ Երրորդ»

----------


## Firegirl777

Դյումա որդի-Կամելազարդ տիկինը

----------


## Philosopher

Oscar Wilde, "Lady Windermere's Fan"

----------


## P.S.

Ինչ հավես քննարկում է: 

Պարֆյումերը կարդացել եմ. շատ լավն է: Մարկես, Բուլգակով- անշուշտ կարդացեք: Հեմենգույեիցձանձրանալու մասին մեկը գրել էր: Անկեղծ ասած, շատ եմ զարմացել:  Մի շնչով կարդացվում է: Իմ գրքերից.

Սերգեյ Դովլաթով- Կոմպրոմիս, Մերոնք, Ինոստրանկա, Չեմոդան
Խարուկի Մուրակամի
Անդերսոն Կուպեր- CNN-ի թղթակիցն է, գիրք է գրել, շատ լավն ե
Թոմաս Վուլֆ- I am Sam

ՄԻ խոսքով, կարդալը հավես է: Եթե սիրում ես....

----------


## Firegirl777

Ստենդալ - "Պարմի մենսատանը" վերջապես հասա այն տեղին որ Ֆաբրիչիոն սիրահարվեց, թե չէ արդեն հիասթափվում էի

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ստենդալ - "Պարմի մենսատանը" վերջապես հասա այն տեղին որ Ֆաբրիչիոն սիրահարվեց, թե չէ արդեն հիասթափվում էի


Անկեղծ ասած ես այդ գրքի առաջին կեսը հաճույքով կարդացի, իսկ վերջում… անտանելի էր…

----------


## Srtik

Thomas Hardy-Tess of the D'Ubervilles

----------


## Arisol

Անհեղինակ ա  «Կյանքի վայրիվերումներ»

----------


## Kita

FRANÇOISE SAGAN-Bonjour tristesse

----------


## Ծով

Հիմա Նիցշե եմ կարդում…չէի պատկերացնում,որ իրոք տրամադրվածություն պետք էր,դրա համար էլ դանդաղում եմ,հետո պիտի ուշադիր կարդալ ու ինչու՞ չէ նաև ուսումնասիրել… :Smile:  
բայց այսօր սկսել եմ խառը-մառը նաև Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Ընտրանին կարդալ…
 :Think:   :Smile:   :Wink:  
ու էլ չեմ ասում,որ կողքից էլ հանձնարարությունն եմ անում Մոեմից…
Խառնել եմ իրար,բայց առանձին մոտեցում ցուցաբերել կարողանում եմ…

----------

Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Kita

Петрова Елена- Лейна

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հիմա կարդում եմ << ԿԱԽԱՐԴՎԱԾ ՆՆՋՋԱՐԱՆԸ >>:  ::}:  
ՈՒղղակի աչքովս ընկավ, և քանի որ շատ հետաքրքիր վերնագիր էր, մտածեցի կարող է շատ գաղտնիքներ պարունակել իր մեջ, դե ես ել շատ եմ սիրում պատմություններ, որոնք շատ գաղտնիքներ են պարունակում, հանկարծակի իրադարություններ են կատարվում, կամ բացահայտվում...  :Yes:  
Վրան էլ աղջկա հոգի էր պատկերված, մի հետաքրքիր հայածքով, որը կարծես փորձում էր մի բան հասկացնել իր ո՛չ այդքան անմեղ աչքերով… :Shok:  

Այն սկսվում է այսպիսի բառերով << Բայց արդեն ուշ էր >> : :Sclerosis:  

Նախավերջի էջն եմ արդեն: :Read:  

Իսկապես գիրքը ստիպում է մտնել պատմության մեջ,  զգալ քեզ գլխավոր հերոսի դերում:  :Cray:  

Մի գիրք, որը բավականին լի է էմոցիաներով, որը արագ տեմպով տռիչք է կատարում մեկ իրադարձությունից մյուսը:  :Love:   :Cray:   :Tease:  

Ափսոս գրքի հայերեն օրինակը դեռ  չկա, Դուք էլ հնարավորություն կունենայիք զգալ այդ ամենը: :Not I:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՞վ է հեղինակը:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ո՞վ է հեղինակը:


R. L. Stine

----------


## Philosopher

Пьер Тейяр де Шарден, "Божественная среда"

----------

Հանուման (30.10.2009)

----------


## Amaru

lib.ru-ում եմ )) հենց հիմա կարդում եմ - Էդգար Պո «Մոնոսի և Ունայի զրույցը»

----------


## Vahe

Նոր կարդում էի Զիգմունդ Ֆրեյդի «Очерки по теории сексуальности» հատորից Табу девственности:

Մի 3-4 թերթ կարդալուց հետո սաղ խառնեցի իրար քցեցի կողքի )))))

----------


## Firegirl777

Սենկևիչ "Յո երթաս"

----------


## Kita

Чейз-Роковая женщина

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենկևիչ "Յո երթաս"


Հզոր գիրք ա  :Hands Up: 
Ու՜ր էր հիմիկվա քրիստոնյաներն այդպիսին լինեին  :Sad:

----------

Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Մելիք

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


Հերման Հեսսե "Տափաստանի գայլը"




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Ըկերներիցս մեկը խորհուրդ տվեց՝ ասելով, որ նման եմ հերոսին :Think:  :




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


Երեկ եմ սկսել, բայց չեմ հիշում, թե ինչ նախադասությամբ էր սկսվում: Բայց սկսվում էր ռոմանտիզմի դարաշրջանի գրականությանը հատուկ գրական հնարքով. առաջին մասը, որը հենց կերպարի բանալին է, ներկայացված էր իբրև առաջաբան խմբագրի կողմից:




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


 Էդ էլ չեմ կարա հաստատ ասեմ:




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


 Սկիզբը շատ տպավորիչ էր: Հենց առաջին էջերը կարդալուց հետո որոշեցի, որ էլ երբեք արձակ չեմ գրի, որովհետև Հեսսեն արդեն գրել ա էն մասին, որ ես կուզեի գրել, ու հենց էնպես, ինչպես ես կուզեի գրել:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.12.2013)

----------


## Mesrop

կարդում եմ Словарь сексуальных извращений  :LOL:

----------

Հանուման (30.10.2009)

----------


## Amaru

«Սամվել»  :Bad:  ( նոր եմ սկսել ու գոնե կիրակի երեկոյան պիտի վերջացնեմ... ախր հետաքրքիր չիիիի  :Sad:   )

----------


## Մանե

> «Սամվել»  ( նոր եմ սկսել ու գոնե կիրակի երեկոյան պիտի վերջացնեմ... ախր հետաքրքիր չիիիի   )


Բա որ ասում եմ տարբեր ենք :Wink:  
Ես էլ եմ էդ կարդում ու իմ ամենասիրած գրքերից մեկն ա :Wink:

----------

Vardik! (08.01.2014), Ափրիկյան (24.10.2015)

----------


## Amaru

Մանե, սենց լավա  :Smile:  

Իսկ հիմա կարդում եմ Edgar Allan Poe - "Shadow" (մի քիչ դադար տվեցի)  :Smile:

----------


## Koroleva

> Սենկևիչ "Յո երթաս"


նախանձում եմ, որ նոր ես կարդում…

----------


## Արամ

C++ նորեկների համար:

----------


## Idealistka

Ромен Роллан - "Жизнь замечательных людей:
Շատ լավն ա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ :Smile:  :

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Пауло Коэльо  ''Одинадцать минут'' ------- Շաաատ լավնա :Hands Up:

----------


## Array

Արդեն քանի հազարերորդ անգամն ա Տերյանի արդեն անգիր արածս բանաստեղծություններն եմ կարդում

----------


## Tumbler

Ժյուլ Վեռնի սաղ 20 հատօրը որոշել եմ կարդամ. Մի 4 հատ կարդացել եմ. Շարունակում եմ.

----------


## Kita

Эрик-Эмманюэль Шмитт- Секта эгоистов

----------


## Amaru

Լեո Տաքսիլ- «Զվարճալի Աստվածաշունչ»

----------


## քաղաքացի

Akumb.am-ի գրառումները

----------

Enna Adoly (18.12.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Srtik

«Հանցանք և պատիժ» Ֆ. Դ.

----------


## Աբելյան

Մոնտեսումայի Դուստրը (հեղինակի անունը լավ չեմ հիշում)

----------


## Amaru

*Nigga*

Հենրի Հագգարդ  :Smile:

----------


## Basaeff

Александр Солженицын - Архипелаг ГУЛаг

----------


## shark_baby_girl

Հիմա կարդում եմ *Поуло Коэльо-Алхимик*,դե որովհետև դրանից առաջ կարդացել էի Поуло Коэльо-Вероника решает умереть:Շատ լավն էր:Алхимик-ը կարծես ավելի լավն է շատ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվում է դեռ:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=3]Իսկ սկսվում է այսպես.
Юношу звали Сантьяго.Уже начинало смеркаться,когда он вывел своих овец к заброшенной полуразвалившейся церкви............. :Hands Up:

----------


## Kita

Pierre Desproges - Des femmes qui tombent
չգիտեմ նույնիսկ ինչու՞ հենց այս գիրքը վերցրեցի կարդալու... :Blush:

----------


## impression

Երեկ վերջացրի Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի "Սերը ժանտախտի օրերին" գիրքը… Արտակարգ մի գործ, որն անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ ընթերցել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր դեռ չեն հասցրել: Ընդհանրապես, Գարսիա Մարկեսը ամենատաղանդավոր գրողներից է, որի համեմատությամբ աննկատ են մնում անգամ Կոելիոյի բոլոր ջանքերը (սա իհարկե միայն ըստ իս  :Wink:  )

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա... 

Աշխատանքի անվտանգության պաշտպանություն  :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

«Ոճիր և պատիժ» :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Էս երկու օրը սկսելու եմ կարդալ Пауло Коэльо «Вероника решает умереть» .
Հիմա գրում եմ, որ կարդամ  :LOL:  :

----------


## Srtik

Վ. Անանյան- «Հովազաձորի գերիները» :Tongue:

----------


## Մելիք

Լեոնիդ Անդրեև "Սատանայի օրագիրը": 19-րդ դարի սկզբի լավագույն ռուս գրողներից ա համարվում, չնայած ստեղ էլ դեռ նոր ա հայտնի դառնում:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Վլադիմիր Նաբոկով- «Լոլիտա»

----------


## Մասսագետ

Մարկես- Նահապետի աշունը
զինվոր թերթը
մեկ էլ մեր մարտկոցի Արշակի օրագիրը

----------


## Koroleva

> Վ. Անանյան- «Հովազաձորի գերիները»



Վախ, ո՜նց եմ սիրում ես այդ գիրքը…
մի շաբաթ առաջ էլի կարդացի, երևի 100 անգամից ավել կարդացել եմ :LOL:  

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
"Ողբերգական ինքնասպանություններ"
բայց չեմ հիշում, թե ով է գրել :Sad:

----------


## Kita

Մերինե- Կարմեն

----------


## Katyusha

ալեկսանդր դյումա - կոմս մոնտե կրիստո

----------


## The_only_one

Альтамира-История Испании  :Smile:  (կուրսայինիս համար)

----------


## otar

Somerset Maugham - The moon and sixpence  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Օրինակ հիմա կարդում եմ երկու գիրք միառժամանակ
Tixij Don   Sholoxov
Muldashevi grqi 2rd hatore

----------


## Fantazy

Թեոդոր Դրայզեր, трилогия: "Финансист", "Стоик", "Титан":

Հիմա արդեն "Стоик"-ն եմ կարդում:

Ընդհանրապես Դրայզեր շատ եմ սիրում:

----------


## John

Ակումբ.am եմ կարդում մի տարուց ավելա…

----------

Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Root

Դյումա ... Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո ... 2-րդ հատոր ... 258-րդ անգամ ...

----------

Էդուարդ_man (12.01.2010)

----------


## Fantazy

> Դյումա ... Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո ... 2-րդ հատոր ... 258-րդ անգամ ...


Ես էլ եմ "Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո"-ն շա՜տ սիրում:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Root

> Ես էլ եմ "Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո"-ն շա՜տ սիրում:


Ամեն անգամ մի նոր միտք եմ գտնում գիտես .... երևի կյանքի գիրք է

----------


## Fantazy

> Ամեն անգամ մի նոր միտք եմ գտնում գիտես .... երևի կյանքի գիրք է


Երևի՜:
Շա՜տ վաղուց եմ կարդացել, երեևի մի 7-8 ըարի առաջ՝ փոքր էի դեռ, բայց այնպես եմ հիշում, ասես մի շաբաթ առաջ կարդացած լինեմ: :Wink:

----------


## Root

> Երևի՜:
> Շա՜տ վաղուց եմ կարդացել, երեևի մի 7-8 ըարի առաջ՝ փոքր էի դեռ, բայց այնպես եմ հիշում, ասես մի շաբաթ առաջ կարդացած լինեմ:


Իմ բախտը ավելի է բերել ... Էդմոնը համարյա միշտ  հետս է ... չնայած ես վերջերս շատա զբաղված լինում գործերով .... ու գարեջուր չենք խմում ետպես էլ

----------


## Fantazy

Ինքը մեր տանն ա, պարզապես ես եմ իրան մոռացության մատնել: Ուրիշ գրքերով եմ տարված, կոչվում է` դիպլոմային աշխատանք: :LOL:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Բարբարա Դէ Անջելիսի «Գաղտնիքներ տղամարդկանց մասին յուրաքանչյուր կին պետք է իմանա»....Շաաաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիր է :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Անրի Վեռնոյ-"Մայրիկ"

----------


## Guest

Серафимович-ի պատմվածքները կարդացի… Էն ինչ վատ ա գրում, ոնց որ ես լինեմ  :Bad:

----------


## Մանե

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
*Վոյնիչ-<Բոռ>*
*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
*
Պաշտում եմ էդ գիրքը ու որոշեցի կրկին կարդալ*
*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
*Արթուրը Պիզայի հոգևոր սեմինարիայի գրադարանում նստած`աչքի էր անցկացնում ձեռագիր քարոզների կույտը*
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
*Ընդհանրապես ասած սկսեցի երեկ երեկոյան 11-ին,ու 3.40-ին պրծա*
*
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
*Ուզում եմ էլի կարդամՇաաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում էդ ստեղծագործությունըԱնկաս**կա**ծ գլուխգործոց է

Հ.գ Հիմա չգիտեմ ինչ գիրք կարդամ***

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա՜յ, էս հարցերի մասին լրիվ մոռացել էի: Մանե ջան, ապրես, որ գետնի տակից հանեցիր  :Smile: 
1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Թերապիայի գրքեր… որ հեղինակը մտքովդ անցնի

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ուրիշ ճար չունեմ, ուզում եմ քննությունս դրական ստանալ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Մեջտեղներից եմ սկսել, չգիտեմ ինչպես է սկսվում:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Նայած որը. մեկն արդեն մեջտեղներում եմ, մյուսը՝ դեռ սկզբերում, երրորդը հետ ու առաջ անելով եմ կարդում ու տենց շարունակ…

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Քննությունից հետո կերևա

----------


## Srtik

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Master and Margarita :Smile: 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե ինչո՞ւ է նա սիրում այս գիրքը: :Blush: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
"At the hour of sunset, on a hot spring day, two citizens appeared in the Patriarchs' Ponds Park."

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Համարյա նոր եմ սկսել... էջ 19: :Wink: 

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Լավ է, վատ չի: :Tongue:

----------


## Root

Ուրիշի դիսերտացիան ... իմը գրելու էգոիզմից դրդված  :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------


## Մանե

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Անդրաշ Բերկեշի-Կնիքով մատանին
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ուրիշ բան չգտա :Blush: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Չեմ հիշում :Blush: 
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
189
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դրական,շպիոնության մասին ահագին բան եմ սովորել :LOL:  :Smile:

----------


## Root

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> Անդրաշ Բերկեշի-Կնիքով մատանին
> 
> Դրական,շպիոնության մասին ահագին բան եմ սովորել


Ի միջիայլոց շատ հաջող գիրք է հետախուզության ու հակահետախուզության և ընդհանրապես Ըզգուշության մասին, որտեղ շատ օբյեկտիվորեն ներկայացվում է Ֆաշիստական Գերմանիայի SS (Schutzstaffeln) և Գեստապոյի (GeStaPo) քայքայիչ ու հակամարդկային գործունեությունը: Օսկար Շալգոն դասական հետախուզության վառ ներկայացուցիչն է , միևնույն ժամանակ գրքի դրական ֆոնը: Գիրքը իր ժամանակներում ունեցել է բավականին մեծ հաջողություն: Ի միջիայլոց Կնիքով Մատանուց հետո Բերկեշին գրել է մի այլ վիպակ, որտեղ նորից հադես են գալիս  արդեն անզուգական Շալգո ամուսինները , արժե կարդալ : :Hands Up:

----------


## Apsara

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Brat moj Vrag moj
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
պատահաբար ընտրեցի մեր տան գրապահարաններից մեկում, եւ վերնագիրը աչք ծակեց
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Արդեն չեմ հիշում
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
234
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Կարդացածներիցս միջին մակարդակի է, բայց ամեն տեղից մի բան սովորելու հույս կա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Շուշան Ավագյան - «Գիրք-անվերնագիր»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Հեղինակին ճանաչում եմ, հայրս էլ ուներ այդ գիրքը, առաջարկեց կարդալ:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
«Սիրելի Մարինա Ցվետաևա, երանի չշտապեիր»:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
48
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ոճը շատ յուրահատուկ է: Ամեն նախադասություն ստիպված երկու-երեք անգամ եմ կարդում, որ հասկանամ:

----------


## Ծով

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Դոստոևսկու «Կարամազով եղբայրները»


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Հայկը խորհուրդ էր տվել...համել «Ոճիր ու պատիժ»-ը կարդացի, զգացի որ լուրջ գրող ա...

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Սկսում ա եղբայրներից մեկի անունով...Ալեքսեյ Ֆյոդորովիչ Կարամազովը երրորդ որդին էր....

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Ընդամենը 73 / :LOL: /

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դե դեռ ինչ-որ կարծիք չեմ կազմել ստեղծագործության սյուժեի վերաբերյալ...
Բայց ահագին մտքեր սիրտս ծակել են :Smile: ...ի՜նչ խոսք, էս մեկը դեռ դժվար ա գնում...

Բոլորին շնորհակալություն  :Bye: [/QUOTE]
Խնդրեմ, բայց ոչ բոլորին, այլ միայն քեզ :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

Հիմա 3 գիրք իրար հետ եմ կարդում, բայց մեկը այնպիսի վառ տպավորություն թողեց, խոսքը գնում է հնդկացիների մի տարօրինակ լեգենդի մասին, որ հավես ունենամ կթարգմանեմ, եթե գտնեք գիրքը կարդացեք

эварист сент-джон паркер
семь узлов зла, как не потерять себя

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Paul Auster - "The Brooklyn Follies"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մի տարի առաջ ընկերուհիս էր նվիրել, ասել էր, որ շատ լավն է, իսկ ես վստահում եմ նրան  :Smile: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Չե՞ք վախենում…
Լավ, կգրեմ.
*I was looking for a quiet place to die.*
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
12
Այստեղ այնքան անելիք ունեմ, որ մենակ կանգառներում սպասելուց եմ կարդում  :LOL: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սկիզբը խոստումնալից է: Հուսով եմ՝ ինձ դուր կգա:

----------


## Mari

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...



1.Ա. Դյումա  «Մարգո  թագուհին»
2. Մի  քանի  անգամ  վերցրել  եմ,  որ  կարդամ,  բայց  անհետաքրքիր  է  թվացել: Բայց  հիմա  շաատ  հետաքրքիր  է
3. 1572թ-ի  օգոստոս  ամսի  18-ին, երկուշաբթի, Լուվրում  մեծ  տոնախմբություն  էր:
4. 375
5. Շաատ  հետքրքիր  է, երեկ  եմ  սկսել  կարդալ,  արդեն  375րդ  էջն  եմ /ինձ  թվում  է,  արդեն  պարզ  է  կարծիքս/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 5. Շաատ հետքրքիր է, երեկ եմ սկսել կարդալ, արդեն 375րդ էջն եմ /ինձ թվում է, արդեն պարզ է կարծիքս/


Չէ՛, պարզ չի  :Tongue: 
Միշտ չէ, որ արագ կարդացվող գրքերը լավն են լինում  :Wink: 
Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում:

----------


## otar

Ջերոմ - Երեքը նավի մեջ` չհաշված շանը
Ձերքիս տակ դա ընկավ համ էլ խորհուրդ էին տվել
ռուսերեն է, իսկ ակումբում ռուսերեն գրել չի կարելի  :LOL: 
դեռ  86, երեկ գիշերն եմ սկսել  :Smile: 
դուրս գալիս է, մինչև հիմա, հուսով եմ` նույնքան հետաքրքիր կավարտվի.
շատ են դուր գալիս Ջերոմի ոչտրադիցիոն ԼԻՐԻԿԱԿԱՆ շեղումները  :Smile: , մեկ էլ հումորը

----------


## Amaru

Հեմինգուեյ - Հրաժեշտ զենքին  :Love:

----------


## Amaru

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա


Паоло Коэльо - "Одиннадцать минут"  :Smile: 



> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա


Ընկերուհուս գրասեղանին տեսա, կարդացի մի երկու թերթ, վերցրեցի հետս))



> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)


Жила-была проститутка по имени Мария  :Smile: 



> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել


A4 ֆորմատի թղթերի վրա ա տպած... հասել եմ 32-րդ թերթին  :Smile: 



> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


Չեմ ասի...

----------


## Մանե

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Անդրե Մորուա-Պրոմեթեոս կամ Բալզակի կյանքը
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Բալզակի մասին բան չգիտեի :Sad: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Չեմ հիշում
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
653
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
5+

----------


## malaletka

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*Richard Bach "Jonathan Livingston Seagull"*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ընկերս խորհուրդ տվեց...
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
It was morning,and the new sun sparkled gold across the ripples of a gentle sea....
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
2-րդ
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
No comment...

----------


## Apsara

Հիմա արդեն կարդում եմ  Չեռնիշեվսկիի "Ինչ անել" ստեղծագործությունը, հեղինակի մտորումները դուրս գալիս են մարդկանց, կյանքի մասին, բայց այ սյուժեն դեռ չի գրավել, չնայած մոտ 150 էջ կարդացել եմ :Think: , բայց նրանց ովքեր չեն կարդացել խորհուրդ կտամ նախաբանը կարդալ:

----------


## Մելիք

> Լեոնիդ Անդրեև "Սատանայի օրագիրը":


Մինչև հիմա կարդում եմ էս մի թիքա բանը: Բայց ոչ թե որովհետև վատն ա կամ դժվար ա կարդացվում, այլ, որովհետև կամ հավես չեմ ունենում կարդալու կամ ժամանակ: Բայց իրոք ընտիր բան ա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, հեշտ էլ կարդացվում ա, եթե կարդալու տրամադրված լինեք մի շնչով կվերջացնեք

----------


## Apsara

Էհ, երբեք չէի իմանա, որ մասնագիտական գիրքը այսքան հեշտ ու հետաքրքիր կկարդամ

Դեյվիդ Օգիլվի "Գովազդի մասին" :Hands Up:  /իհարկե ռուսերեն/

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Գերման Գեսսե «Տափաստանային Գայլը»

----------


## Ribelle

Շատ վախենալու բայց հետաքրքիր գիրք եմ կարդում :Cool: 
Կիտ Մակկարտի "Մարմնի խնջույք" այսինքն "Пир плоти"

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հավատարիմ մնալով Բարեկամի տված հարցերին՝ պատասխանում եմ.
1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ernest Hemingway - "A Moveable Feast"

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Հայրս ասաց, որ այն Ֆ. Սքոթ Ֆիցջերալդի մասին է, իսկ վերջինս իմ սիրած գրողն է: Դրա համար ամբողջ Ամստերդամը ոտքի տակ եմ տվել, որ գտնեմ այս գիրքը:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Then there was the bad weather.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
15
Ամեն մի նախադասությունը մի քանի անգամ եմ կարդում: Ոնց որ ուզենամ, որ ամեն ինչ ներծծվի:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Հրաշք. 2001թ. հետո առաջին անգամ նորից սիրեցի Փարիզը: Դեռ հիացած եմ, հույս ունեմ, որ չեմ հիասթափվի:

----------


## Dayana

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Իմ մոտ մի քիչ բարդ ա , ես չեմ կարդում լսում եմ  :Tongue: 
 Fridrix Nitcshe - Tak Govoril Zaratustra 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Մի անգամ կարդացել եմ "կիսատ-պռատ"  (են հարեվանի ասած միայն երկխոսությունները  :LOL:  )շատ եմ հավանել , հիմա  նորից լսում եմ   :Wink: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Когда Заратустре исполнилось 30 лет покинул он свою родину ......
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Էջեր բնականաբար չկան  :Tongue: 

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Եթե 2րդ անգամ եմ կարդում արդեն պարզ է կարծիքս  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sabrina

1.Виктор Гюго-"Человек, который смеется"
2.Խորհուրդ տվեցին
3. Урсус и Гомо были связаны узами тесной дружбы.
4.34
5.Հերոսը շատ սրամիտ է

----------


## Universe

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Владимир Мегре - Анастасия. «Сиществую для тех, для кого существую» :Smile: 
*2. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Экспертиза называлась "Купеяеский караван"...
*3. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
33 :Smile: 
*4. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
 :Hands Up: 

Թե կարողանաք այդ գիրքը ճարել՝ կարդացե՛ք անպայման, չեք փոշմանի... :Cool:

----------


## Armushik

Բարեկամ ջան, նոր եմ ավարտել Ռիչարդ Բախի <<Ջոնաթան Լիվինգստոն անունով Ճայը>>: Կարդացի, որովհետև ասացին, որ դա շատ-շատ լավ, գործ է: Բայց անկեղծորեն խոստովանեմ, որ այքան էլ բան չհասկացա ... երևի մի անգամ էլ կարդամ: Հիմա կարդում եմ  Դանիել Վարուժան: Շատ եմ ցավում, որ գեղարվեստական գիրք կարդալու շատ ժամանակ      չունեմ:

----------


## Fantazy

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Oscar Wilde "The picture of Dorian Gray"
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ֆիլմերից մոտավորապես ծանոթ էի պատմությանը: Ցանկացա ավելի մանրամասն իմանալ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
The studio was filled with the rich odor of roses, and when the light summer wind stirred amidst the trees of the garden there came through the open door the heavy scent of the lilac, or the more delicate perfume of the pink-flowering thorn.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Նոր եմ սկսել՝ 12:
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ իմ նախնական կարծիքին եմ, որ հետաքրքիր ու լավ գիրք է:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...



1. Ալբեր Քամյու - Ժանտախտ
2. Խորհուրդ տվեցին, որ կարդամ…  :Shok: 
3.Դանիել Դեֆոյի խոսքերով - Եթե հնարավոր է բանտարկության մի տեսակը հասկանալի դարձնել մեկ ուրիշի նկարագրությունով, ուրեմն հնարավոր է նաև իրապես գոյություն ունեցող մի վիճակ հասկանալի դարձնել գոյություն չունեցողով:
4. Էջ 89 (2 օր է)
5. Հետաքրքիր է, բայց սարսափելի… բանտարկված հայրենի հողի վրա… տխուր երևույթ  :Xeloq:

----------

Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## աբոկալիպս

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Бенедикт Ерофеев "Москва - Петушки" :Wink: 
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Խորհուրդ են տվել
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Все говорят:Кремль, Кремль. Ото всех я слышал про него, а сам ни разу не видел. Сколько раз уже (тысячу раз), напившись или с похмелюги, проходил по Москве с севера на юг, с запада на восток, из конца в конец, насквозь и как попало - и ни разу не видел Кремля. 
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
18, ռուսերեն մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ կարդամ :Blush: 
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Իմ կարծիքով շատ հաջող գիրք է... :Ok:

----------


## Tig

Տվյալ պահին կոնկրետ բան չեմ կարդում, բայց ուզում եմ ասել, որ վերջին կարդացածս Աղասի Այվազյանի «Մեղքով հղացածը» գիրքն է եղել, շատ լավն է, իմ կարծիքով կարդացողները չեն փոշմանի:

----------


## Janita Hero

1.Աստվածաշունչ
2.Որոշեցի էլի
3.Սկզբում էր բանը.......
4.Տարբեր գլուխներից եմ կարդւմ
5. :Hands Up:

----------


## Մանե

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Վարդգես Պետրոսյան-Վիպակներ
Հենց հիմա «Վերջին ուսուցիչը»
*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Չգիտեմ,էս վերջերս ցավոք քիչ եմ կարդում,զբաղվածության պատճառով,իսկ էսօր մի տեսակ կարոտ զգացի կարդալու նկատմամբ ու հիշեցի,որ խորհուրդ են տվել :Love:  :Hands Up: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
«Գարնանային սովորական առավոտ էր...»
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Արդեն պրծա :Love: 
*
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Աննկարագրելի,շաաաաաատ հավանեցի,ու հիմա մնացած վիպակներն եմ կարդում :Love: Հրաշք են :Love:

----------


## schuschanik

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...



1. «Բացահայտել Հունաստանը» Ջորջ Հենզել

2.հունական քաղաքակրթությունը իմ տարերքն  է

3. Բելգրադի բարձրունքներում......

4. 20

5. ավելի հասարակ է, ներկայացված, քան սպասում էի

----------


## Guest

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Դատարկացնդաբանությունները

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Վերջերս շատ հին թեմաներ եմ կարդում ու ուզեցի վերհիշել թե ոնց էինք ցնդաբանում…

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Այսօրվա ակումբի անդամների հետ հանդիպմանը որոշեցինք, որ այստեղ կբացեմ մի թեմա, որը ժամանակին բացել էի մեկ այլ ֆորումում...

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
11

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Սրանից լավ գիրք չեմ կարդացել կյանքումս, մարդիկ իրենց ամենակահզոր մտքերը արտահայտում են ցնդած վիճակում…

----------


## Ուլուանա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Федор Достоевский - "Братья Карамазовы"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Շատերն էին խորհուրդ տվել, ահագին գովասանական կարծիքներ էի լսել այս վեպի մասին ու վաղուց էի ուզում կարդալ, իսկ երբ իմացա, որ Մելիքն ու Philosopher–ը իրենց նմանեցնում են Ալյոշա և Իվան Կարամազովների կերպարներին, հետաքրքրությունս էլ ավելի աճեց...  :Rolleyes:  և այս անգամ արդեն հաստատ որոշեցի կարդալ։ 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Алексей Федорович Карамазов был третьим сыном помещика нашего уезда Федора Павловича Карамазова, столь известного в свое время (да и теперь у нас припоминаемого) по трагической и темной кончине своей, приключившейся ровно дринадцать лет назад и о которой вообщу в своем месте.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
73

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Խոստումնալից է... Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի հետաքրքիր է դառնում։  :Ok:

----------


## Արշակ

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Владимир Мегре - Анастасия. «Сиществую для тех, для кого существую»
> *2. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> Экспертиза называлась "Купеяеский караван"...


Չէի սպասում, թե բացի ինձնից ուրիշ Мегре կարդացող էլ կա Ակումբում։  :Smile: 
Մյուս հատորներն էլ անպայման կարդա, շատ լավն են։ Բոլոր 8 հատորները կարդացել եմ, բայց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նորից եմ կարդում։ Մարսելու դեռ շատ բան կա։




> Թե կարողանաք այդ գիրքը ճարել՝ կարդացե՛ք անպայման, չեք փոշմանի...


Հաստատում եմ։ :Ok: 
Մեգրեի հատորները Երևանի գրեթե բոլոր խոշոր գրախանութներում կան(օրինակ՝ Աբովյանի վրայի գրախանութում)։ Ես էլ ունեմ, կարող եմ տալ կարդաք։ :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Федор Достоевский - "Братья Карамазовы"
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
> Շատերն էին խորհուրդ տվել, ահագին գովասանական կարծիքներ էի լսել այս վեպի մասին ու վաղուց էի ուզում կարդալ, իսկ երբ իմացա, որ Մելիքն ու Philosopher–ը իրենց նմանեցնում են Ալյոշա և Իվան Կարամազովների կերպարներին, հետաքրքրությունս էլ ավելի աճեց...  և այս անգամ արդեն հաստատ որոշեցի կարդալ։ 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
> Алексей Федорович Карамазов был третьим сыном помещика нашего уезда Федора Павловича Карамазова, столь известного в свое время (да и теперь у нас припоминаемого) по трагической и темной кончине своей, приключившейся ровно дринадцать лет назад и о которой вообщу в своем месте.
> 
> ...


Ես էլ այսօր պետք է սկսեմ կարդալ այս գիրքը, խոստացել են բերել :Smile: 
Անահիտի գրառումից հետո էլ ավելի շատ եմ ուզում կարդալ :Yes:

----------


## impression

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆրանսուազ Սագան "Ձկան արյուն"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Բոդլեր էի փնտրում գրախանութում, չգտա, սկսեցի ուղղակի նայել այլ գրքեր, աչքիս ընկավ այս մեկը, ու քանի որ Սագանն իմ ամենասիրած հեղինակներից մեկն է, գնեցի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*
Մեծատառով  :LOL: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
12

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սագանն իր տարերքում է  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Շարլոտ Բրոնտե

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Ջեյն Եյր
*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*
We could not go for a walk that afternoon. There was such a freezing cold  wind , and such a heavy rain, that we all stayed indoors. 
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
27

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
 Անգլերենս ուզում եմ լավացնել  , թէ չէ կարդացել էի 8 տարեկանում :Blush:

----------


## rostrix

Кодзи Судзуки - КОЛЬЦО  :Think:

----------


## Բարեկամ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես. In Evil  Hour 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
  Philosopher-ի ֆորումում /www.dnforum.am/  մի հարցազրույց կար  Մարկեսի հետ, որտեղ ասում ա, թե ամաչում ա 100 տարվա մենության համար, խայտառակ վատ ա գրել  :Smile: : Ես էլ ուզեցի տեսնեմ, եթե դա վատն ա, բա մնացածները, որոնք լավն ա համարում, ոնցն են… 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*
Father Angel sat up with a solemn effort.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
6

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առաջ չի գնում

----------


## Philosopher

Երկու գիրք եմ կարդում միաժամանակ. 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Отто Вейнингер, Пол и характер

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Խիստ պատահաբար, վերակարդում, վերաթերթում եմ: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*

Отличающаяся наибольшей общностью классификация, которая большинство живых существ разделяет на самцов и самок, мужшин и женщин, не может устоять против фактов действительности.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

202

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Հանճարեղ ու վտանգավոր պատանի:

Գիրք երկրորդ. 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

PHP и MySQL: Библия пользователя

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Որովհետև հենց դա է պետք կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*

Посвящается нашим родителям, с блaгодарностью за их любовь и самоотверженность, а также за то, что посволяли нам много чаитать, когда мы были детьми.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

50

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Լավ են գրել, ապրեն:

----------


## Մանե

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ֆրանսուազ Սագան-Բարև թախիծ

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Անկե՞ղծ :Blush:  impression-ի գրածը կարդալով :Blush: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Չեմ հիշում :Blush: 
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Վերջին
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դուրս շատ ա եկել :Love:  :Smile: 
Վերնագիրը մի տեսակ ծանոթ էր ոթվում,ինձ թվաց կինոն էլ եմ տեսել :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Վարդգես Պետրոսյան-Վիպակներ


Հեհ, ես էլ էի վերջերս կարդում…  :Smile: 

Իսկ հիմա՝

*Հենրիկ Սենկևիչ - «Առանց դավանանքի»*

----------


## Մանե

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Թեոդոր Դրայզեր-Քույր Քերրի
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Եսի՞մ :Dntknw:  Հետաքրքրեց :Smile: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Երբ Քարոլին Միբերը նստեց Չիկագո մեկնող գնացքը,....
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
10 :Blush: 
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Չգիտեմ,դեռ կարծիք չեմ կազմել :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
*Արթուր Արմին*
Հնագույն հեթանոսական աստվածաշունչ՝ «Սասնա Ծռեր» էպոսը

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Թեթևակի թերթելով տեսել էի, որ խիստ հետաքրքիր վերլուծյություններ, շատ լուրջ ու մանրամասն գիտական աշխատանք է, որը կտա իմ մեջ կուտակված բազում հարցերի, ինչպես նաև իմ մեջ չառաջացած հարցերի պատասխաններ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Համարյա բոլոր հնդեվրոպական հավատամքային հնագույն պատումները սկսվում են հերոս-աստծո (հիմնականում՝ փոթորիկ-ամպրոպ աստծո) կողմից վիշապի կամ վիշապների «սպանության» մոտիվներով: Վիշապ-օձը, փաստորեն, էական կարևորություն ունի բոլոր պատումներում, և նրա «սպանվելուց» հետո «տիեզերքը» լցվում է քաղցրահամ ջրերով ու սկսվում է կյանքը: Պատումներում կամ ավանդազրույց-առասպելներում վիշապը կամ ջրերի հիմքն է փակել կամ հենց ինքն է ջրերի հարուցիչը:
«Վիշապ զինք թափ էտու,
Ակ բերնեն թռավ, գնաց մեջ դաշտին:
Վիշապ զինք թափ էտու, ջուր էլից քաղաք.
Ինչպես անձրև գա, էնպես զքաղաք է թաց, -
Ծով կատղավ, վիշապ քամի քաղաք էղավ»: (Սասունցի Դավիթ», Երևան, 1989 թ., էջ 140)

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ, 27-րդ էջին եմ հասել:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սպասելիքներիս արդարացում: Թեև գեղարվեստական գիրք չէ, բայց հիմա իբրև գեղարվեստական եմ կարդում: Կարծում եմ, որ կոգեշնչի ու կավարտեմ մի ստեղծագործությունս, որը շատ վաղուց անավարտ եմ թողել գիտելիքներիս պակասի պատճառով, որը կլրացնի նաև այս գիրքը: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին:

----------


## P.S.

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Սերգեյ Դովլաթով– Կոմպրոմիս

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 

Կարոտել էի Հայասանյան տարիներս, էն ժամանակ, որ կարդում էի, ում հետ էի քննարկում, կարոտել է ցինիկ գործընկերներիս ու ալկաշ, բայց տաղանդավոր ընկերներիս

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

Հանճարեղ ։)

И  остался я  без работы. Может,  думаю,  на  портного выучиться?  Я
заметил - у портных всегда хорошее настроение...

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

Ինտերնետային մի հատ մեծ էջ է, չեմ կարող ասել...Կոմպրոմիս վեցերորդ

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Դովլաթովը իմ սեղանի գիրքն է, ուղղակի հանճարեղ է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Апокрифы древних христиан
2. Մի անգամ հայրիկիս տուն էինք գնացել, գրապահարանի մեջ տեսա այս գիրքը, հետաքրքրեց, վերցրեցի, որ կարդամ
3. Էկեք ինձ էդքան ռուսերեն հավաքելու պարտականությունից ազատեք, ինչ կլինի
4. 27
5. Շատ հետաքրքիր է: Զարմանալին այն է, որ նպաստում է հավատքիս ամրապնդմանը:

----------


## Amaru

*Гроссман -  "Добро вам!"*  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

*Фридрих Ницше - Антихристианин*

----------


## Stranger

Ромен Роллан
"Очировнная душа"

----------


## Մանե

Գի դը Մոպասան-Մի կյանք

----------


## Anchi

Մուրակամի եմ կարդում: Բավական հետաքրքիր է: Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ: Տարբերվում է իմ կարդացած մյուս գործերից:

----------


## Amaru

*Эдвард Радзинский - Последняя ночь последнего Царя*

----------


## Amaru

*Анатоль Франс - Восстание Ангелов*

----------


## Chilly

Գյոթե - Ֆաուստ, առաջին մասը կարդացի, հետո սկսվեցին զաչոտները, հիմա չեմ համբերում...

----------


## Anchi

> Пауло Коэльо  ''Одинадцать минут'' ------- Շաաատ լավնա



Որտե՞ղ ես հասել: :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Կոելյոյին չհավանեցի, չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչպես են մարդիկ էտքան տարվում նրանով…

----------


## Ann87

Сомерсет Моэм-"Луна и грош"

----------


## Anna.Khachatryan

Կարդում եմ Annie Murray  "Kate and Olivia".  Կարդացել եմ Annie Murray -ի  գրեթե բոլոր գործերը: Բոլորն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր են:

----------


## Amaru

դեռ երկու-երեք ազատ օր ունեմ, մի քանի բան եմ կարդում

Զորայր Խալափյան -  «Որտե՞ղ էիր, մարդ աստծո»
Բալզակ - «Եվայի դուստրը»
Քամյու - «Ժանտախտ»

----------


## Երկնային

> Сомерсет Моэм-"Луна и грош"


_լավն ա, շատ եմ իրեն սիրում 

իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Կոելյոյին, անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում է, ընդհանրապես դուրս չեկավ, իսկ «11 րոպեն» կարծես բրազիլական սերիալ լիներ... մնացածն էլ չասեմ_

----------


## Modigliani

մենեջմենթի լեկցիաները...

վաղը քննության եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Guest

Հիմա կարդում եմ Ստիվեն Հանթերի "..И ад следовал за ним" գիրքը:

Սկսեցի կարդալ, քանի որ մամաս ու եղբայրս հիացած էին մնացել ընթերցանությամբ, իսկ հիմա հիացած եմ նաև ես:

Գիրքն սկսվում է.
И вот, конь бледный, и на нем всадник, которому имя смерть; и ад следовал за ним... Откровение Иоанна Богослова
Արդեն հասել եմ 451-երորդ էջը ու անհամբեր սպասում եմ թե երբ ա վերջանալու աշխատանքային օրս, որ այսօր կարդամ վերջին 150-ը…

Հրաշք գիրք ա, բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ:

----------


## Նավաստի

Джек Лондон - "Морской Волк"

----------


## Lethal Sweetness

Khaled Hosseini - The Kite Runner

----------


## Amaru

*Проблемы шизофрении детского и подросткового возраста*  ::}:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ջոան Ռոլինգ - Հարրի Փոթթերը և Ազբականի բանտարկյալը

----------

Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Safaryan

Մի քիչ մասնագիտականա՝ Մթնոլորտի ֆիզիկա

----------


## WArmanW

Harry Potter "The phil....  "

----------


## Cannibal

Դեիտելի "Ինչպես ծրագրավորել սի++ ում " և պհպ ի օֆիցիալ գիրքը.

----------


## Դեկադա

Է.Հեմինգուեյ-Ում  մահն  է  գուժում  զանգը:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Հենրիկ Սենկևիչ _ Յո՞ երթաս  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> 
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
> 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
> 
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> 
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


1. *Ժիրայր Ավետիսյան  -  ՇԻՎՈւ ԱՎԱԳԻ ԵՐԿՐԱՅԻՆ ԱՐԿԱԾՆԵՐԸ* 

2. *Որովհետև ինձ գերում են պատմությունները, որոնք կապված են անծայրածիր տիեզերքի հետ 
(Վեպը պատկերում է արտերկրային գերբարձր քաղաքակրթության ներկայացուցիչ Շիվու Ավագի և նրա օգնական ռոբոտի արկածները Երկիր մոլորակում, Նրանք լինում են տարբեր վայրերում, ծանոթանում են ամենատարբեր մարդկանց: Շիվու Ավագը կարեկցում է տառապյալ մարդկությանը, որի վրա կախված է միջուկային պատերազմի ահեղ սպառնալիքը: Պատկերն ամբողջացնում են նույնպես Տիեզերական հետախույզ Իվա Ավագի հաղորդումները մոլորակի մյուս կիսագնդից ):*

3. *Իմ երկտեղանի փոքրիկ տիեզերանավակը, գրեթե առանց ջերմանալու ճեղքելով անծանոթ մոլորակի հետզհետե խտացող մթնոլորտը և հաջողությամբ պայքարելով անընդհատ աճող ձգողության դեմ, փափուկ վայրէջք կատարեց վիթխարի լեռան ամենաբարձր գագաթից քիչ ցած, մի նեղլիկ սարավանդում, հավերժական ձյուների մեջ: ...*  :Shok: 

4. *141-րդ էջ*   :Xeloq: 

5. *Կտրվել չեմ կարողանում*  :Boredom:  :Read:

----------


## Lapterik

Կարդում կարդում հլը կարդում եմ, «Կնքահայր»-ն եմ կարդում, ինձնից գիրք կարդացող դուրս չի գա, մի 20 րոպե կարդում եմ 8 ժամ քնում, տենց ա էլի, էս տարի, որ պրծնեմ լավ ա, բայց դժվար, հեսա պետականի եմ լիքը հետաքրքիր գրքեր պիտի կարդամ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

1. Հյուբերտ Սելբի. Սպասման շրջան

2. Լսել էի,այս հեղինակին արժե կարդալ: Ժամանակակիցներից ա: Ամերիկացի: Ինչ-որ մեկն ասել էր` անգլերեն լեզվով գրող լավագույն վեց գրողներից ա: Կարդացել էի պատմվածքները, դուրս շատ էին եկել: Հիմա էլ էս վեպը վերցրի: Ավելի ճիշտ վերցրել էի մի քանի ամիս առաջ, ահավոր հետաքրքիր առաջ էր գնում, բայց պետք ա մեկնեի ու ամենահետաքրքիր մասում կիսատ թողած վերադարձրի, ափսոսանքով: Երբ վերադարձա, երկար ժամանակ չէի գտնում: Վերջապես մի գրադարանում հայտնվեց: Բայց հիմա էլ էն ձեւ հետաքրքիր չի, դինամիկան կորել ա, բայց քանի որ սովորություն ունեմ կիսատ չթողնել, ավարտում եմ:  

3. Նվիրվում է ինկվիզիցիային   :Smile: 

4. Վերջին 

5. Մռռռայլ: Մտածում եմ` առանց հավատ անհնար ա: Եթե չունես հավատ, պետք ա կյանքդ շարունակ լցված լինի նպատակներով, չվերջացող, ռեալ հուզող նպատակներով :  Թե չէ դրանց բացակայությունը կհանգեցի խորը դեպրեսիվ հոգեվարքի, որի մեջ հայտնված մարդը գնում ա ատրճանակ` վերջ տալու իր տանջալից կյանքին, բայց կոմպը փչանում ա, վաճառողը չի կարողանում ձեւակերպել վաճառքը , խոստանում ա որ երկու օրից գնումը տեղ  կհասնի: Երկու օր սպասման շրջան, ու մարդը էդ ընթացում /օ հրաշք/ додумыватеся գտնել մեղավորներ իր թշվառության համար, դրանք առաջին հերթին հաջողվածներն են`  բյուրոկրատական ապարատը, անմեղ ճանաչված հանցագործը, նրանք, ովքեր ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի պատճառ են ինչ-որ բաների, որովհետև ինչ-որ թղթեր են ստորագրում, վճիռ կայացնում: Նրանք է, որ պետք է   մեռնեն, ոչ ինքը: Ու մարդը սկսում ա սպանության պլաններ նյութել` մարդկանց, անծանոթ մարդկանց ՝  պատահական ընտրությամբ, լցնում ա իր կյանքը այ տենց նպատակներով՝ մեկը մյուսին հաջորդող, անպայման հաջորդող, քանի որ հակառակ դեպքում խավար ա ,  ու  իրեն սպասում ա ատրճանակը իր իսկ բերանը խոթած: Ու տենց...   մի մարդ, մի խումբ մարդիկ, խանութ. թունավորում, ինքնաշեն պայթուցիկ, մեծամասշտաբ պայթուն: Ու մարդը երջանիկ ա, իրան զգում ա մանկան պես մաքուր…  Հա, էդ սպանությունների ընթացքում երբեք չի դադարում մտածելուց թե հանկարծ ավտոյի տակ շուն չգցի կամ էս սկյուռիկներին կերակրել ա պետք, մեղք են…

----------


## Sunny Stream

"Анна Каренина" + 2 պատմվածք Տոլստոյից զուգահեռ! հույս ունեմ վերջում չեմ խառնի ամբողջը... հեսա կաթսայի մեջ նաև Գյոթե եմ լցնելու, որ լաաա~վ շիլա դուրս գա  :LOL: 



Հ.Գ. "Ոճիր և պատիժ"-ն ինչ լա~վն էր  :Love:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Հիմա կարդում եմ Ромен Роллан "Жизнь Бетховена" , Շաաատ լավն ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Лиловый Сад.. Հուսով եմ մյուս ամիս կվերջացնեմ... :Angry2:  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Կարդում կարդում հլը կարդում եմ, «Կնքահայր»-ն եմ կարդում, ինձնից գիրք կարդացող դուրս չի գա, մի 20 րոպե կարդում եմ 8 ժամ քնում, տենց ա էլի, էս տարի, որ պրծնեմ լավ ա, բայց դժվար, հեսա պետականի եմ լիքը հետաքրքիր գրքեր պիտի կարդամ:


Վա՜խ, ջա՛ն, հալալա քեզ, հլը սպասի մի հատ վարկանիշ տամ էդ գիրքը կարդալու համար…Հայերեն ե՞ս կարդում: ուղիղ 5 անգամ կարդացել եմ էդ 2 հատորները, վերջը տնեցիք պահեցին, որ էլ չկարդայի, որտև արդեն նեռվերներին ազդում էի էդ գրքով: Էդ գրքից հետո մի 3 ամիս ուրիշ ոչ մի գիրք աչքիս չէր երևում: Բայց խորհուրդ կտամ նոռմալ կարդաս, էդ շաաաաատ լավ գիրքա: Մարիոի ցավը տանեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վա՜խ, ջա՛ն, հալալա քեզ, հլը սպասի մի հատ վարկանիշ տամ էդ գիրքը կարդալու համար…Հայերեն ե՞ս կարդում: ուղիղ 5 անգամ կարդացել եմ էդ 2 հատորները, վերջը տնեցիք պահեցին, որ էլ չկարդայի, որտև արդեն նեռվերներին ազդում էի էդ գրքով: Էդ գրքից հետո մի 3 ամիս ուրիշ ոչ մի գիրք աչքիս չէր երևում: Բայց խորհուրդ կտամ նոռմալ կարդաս, էդ շաաաաատ լավ գիրքա: Մարիոի ցավը տանեմ


Kuk, իսկ երկրորդ հատորը ունես? Ես մենակ առաջինը ունեմ, երկրորդը ոչ մի տեղից չեմ կարող ճարել  :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk, իսկ երկրորդ հատորը ունես? Ես մենակ առաջինը ունեմ, երկրորդը ոչ մի տեղից չեմ կարող ճարել


Հա ոնց չունեմ, պետքա՞, կարամ տամ կարդաս:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ռիչարդ Մեթսոն - Ես լեգենդ եմ

----------


## murmushka

մի քիչ մասնագիտական է, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր է
հիմա կարդում եմ Индуизм, Джайнизм, сикхизм.

----------


## Brigada

1000 դրամանոցի վրի գրածն եմ կարդում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> 1000 դրամանոցի վրի գրածն եմ կարդում


Չարե՞նց: Ապրե՛ս:

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկանյան- <<Հայ - բյուզանդական հարաբերությունները 4-7դդ>>

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վերընթերցում եմ Բակունցի պատմվածքները :Smile: 
Երևի երբեք դրանցից չեմ հոգնի :Love:

----------


## Արիս

Կուզին- Վիրաբուժական հիվանդություններ :LOL: 
 :Read: 
Տերդ մեռնի պետաքան քննություն ստեղծող :Aggressive:

----------


## Norton

Չգիդեմ ում գրած Նորագույն Պատմություն :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

Սեյրան  Գրիգորյան-  «  Ինչու  ես  տխուր»:

----------


## Նարե

*Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես- 100տարվա մենություն
Աբեդիլ-Բուդիզմ*

----------


## Moon

Դոստոեվսկի – «Ոճիր և պատիժ»

----------


## unknown

Բալզակ:   հատոր   4

----------


## Apsara

Վաաաաաաայ նենց լավ գիրք է հանդիպել ինձ
Սառտռ  "Ֆրեյդ"  եթե հանդիպի անպայման կարդացեք

----------


## Belle

_Ալբերտ Նալչաջյան -- "Մահվան հոգեբանություն" 
հոտաքրքիր գիրք է_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ - "Черный обелиск" 



> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Հայրս խորհուրդ տվեց, որովհետև մեջը մի հոգեկան հիվանդ աղջիկ կա:



> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


Հավես չունեմ ռուսերեն էդքան հավաքելու: Որ վերնագիրը գրել եմ, գոհ եղեք  :LOL: 



> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


151



> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Ճիշտ է՝ կան նույն ռեմարկյան մտքերը, բայց սա կարծես ավելի հասուն է: Լիքը մտքեր եմ հանդիպում, որոնք այսօր թևավոր խոսքեր են դարձել: Հետաքրքիր է՝ դրանց հեղինակը Ռեմա՞րկն է, թե՞ նա էլ է ուրիշ տեղից վերցրել: Բոլոր դեպքերում, համաձայն եմ հորս հետ, որ սա շատ ավելի լավն է, քան Ռեմարկի մյուս՝ ամենահայտնի գործերը:

----------


## Sunny Stream

էնքան գիրք ունեմ սեղանիս, հիմնականում ընթացքի մեջ էս երկուսն են`
Վիլյամ Սարոյան - "Что-то смешное"
Գյոթե - «Ֆաուստ» 2-րդ հատոր (աչքիս էս մեկից գլուխ չեմ հանի  :Crazy: )

----------


## Apsara

Ինչի են ինձ հանդիպող բոլոր ամերիկյան գրքերը տափակ :Think: 
Թե ամերիկացի ժամանակակից գրողները մենակ տափակություն են գրում :Think: 
հա ասեմ, որ հանդիպի չկարդաք "բայցովսկիյ կլուբ"

----------


## Մելիք

> Ինչի են ինձ հանդիպող բոլոր ամերիկյան գրքերը տափակ
> Թե ամերիկացի ժամանակակից գրողները մենակ տափակություն են գրում
> հա ասեմ, որ հանդիպի չկարդաք "բայցովսկիյ կլուբ"


Էդ գիրքը պետք չեր կարդալ, կինոն էր պետք նաել: Կինոն վատը չի :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Էդ գիրքը պետք չեր կարդալ, կինոն էր պետք նաել: Կինոն վատը չի


Ճիշտն ասած նույն բանը իմ մտքով անցավ, համ կարդում եմ համ մտածում, այ մարդ կինո լիներ հավեսով կնայվեր, թե չէ սենց…
բայց չգիտեի որ կա, ուրեմն կճարեմ կնայեմ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ճիշտն ասած նույն բանը իմ մտքով անցավ, համ կարդում եմ համ մտածում, այ մարդ կինո լիներ հավեսով կնայվեր, թե չէ սենց…
> բայց չգիտեի որ կա, ուրեմն կճարեմ կնայեմ


Ոնց, մինչև հիմա չես տեսել? Անպայման կնայես, արտակարգ ֆիլմ է, Բրեդ Փիթն է խաղում  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա


Արդեն վերջացրի.<Մանոն Լեսկո>
 :Love: 



> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա


Քրոջենցս տան գրքերն էի ուսումնասիրում,մեկ էլ էդ գիրքը տեսնելով հիշեցի,որ երկար եմ փնտրել :Smile: 



> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)


Չեմ հիշում :Sad: 



> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել


Վերջացրել եմ :Smile: 




> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


Շատ դուրս եկավ,հերոսների կերպարների հակադրությունն էլ ապշեցուցիչ էր, չնայած գլխավոր հերոսներին հեչ չհավանեցի,չեմ սիրում,որ սերը անինքնասիրության ա հասնում :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Ժող նենց լավ գիրքա ձեռքս ընկել երեկ եմ վերջացրել, Վիկտոր Պելեվին "Generation Պ"

շատ լավն էր, իրանից հետո հեռուստատեսություն ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում, լուրջ կարդացեք լավնա :Ok:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իսկ ես էլի Մարկես եմ կարդում, "Սերը խոլեռայի ժամանակներում" :Tongue:

----------


## Երկնային

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


_Суад "Сожжение Заживо"_ 




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


_ընկերներիցս մեկն էր կարդացել, շատ տպավորված էր… ինձ էլ խորհուրդ տվեց կարդալ…_




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


_Я девушка, а девушка должна идти быстро, низко опустив голову, словно она считает шаги. Глаза ее не должны ни подниматься, ни уходить вправо и влево от дороги, потому что, если вдруг встретятся с глазами мужчины, вся деревня сочтет, что она шармута._




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


_82_




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


_վայ ահավոր ա… կարդում ու հասկանում ես, որ այդ ամենը ճշմարտության վրա է հիմնված… ինչքա~ն դաժան կարող են լինել մարդիկ…_

----------


## Belle

_Վերջին շրջանում ու մոտակա մի ամիսը լեկցիա եմ կարդալու.. որոշեցի կարդալ, որովհետև քննության եմ.. համ էլ ահագին հետաքրքիր է..

իսկ բացի լեկցիայից.. կարդում եմ Սևակ.. ամեն օր_

----------


## Մանե

Ընթերցում,ընթերցում ու վերընթերցում եմ _Նար-Դոս-Աննա Սարոյան_
Ամեն անգամ կարդալուց մի բան մեջս փոխվում ա,սկսում եմ իրերին այլ կերպ նայել:Պաշտում եմ Նար-Դոսին :Love:

----------


## Sedul

Հիմա կարդում եմ Չ.Դիկկենսի "Օլիվեր Թվիստի արկածները"

----------


## Belle

_հիմա կարդում եմ Ժորժ Սանդ--Ինդիանա.._

----------


## Freddie

*Ղևոնդ Փարպեցի «Հայոց Պատմություն»
Ժան–Ժակ Ռուսսո «Դաստիրակչական երկ»
ու Սոկրատ «Մետաֆիզիկա» 
Իմ գլուխն էլ ա պտտվում*

----------


## Economist

> *Ղևոնդ Փարպեցի «Հայոց Պատմություն»
> Իմ գլուխն էլ ա պտտվում*


Երնեկ քո հավեսին...
Փարպեցի կարդալը մահա :Bad:

----------


## Freddie

> Երնեկ քո հավեսին...
> Փարպեցի կարդալը մահա


*Չէ, ավելի հեշտ ա, քան Եղիշե*

----------


## Economist

Կանոնակարգ 3՝ «Բանկերի հաշվետվությունները, դրանց ներկայացումը և հրապարակումը»... :Bad:

----------


## Արամ

Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա...  ես թեման

----------


## Tanamasi

Բերթոլթ Բրեխթ – Արտուրո Ուիի կարիերան, որ պետք է կանխվեր։ 

Ասեմ որ այն տենց էլ չկանխվեց  :Tongue:

----------


## Amaru

*В.Ропшин (Борис  Викторович  Савинков) – Конь бледный*

----------


## Yevuk

*Марио Пьюзо-Крестный отец*

----------

Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Երկնային

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


_արդեն վերջացրել եմ… 
Gabriel Garcia Marquez "Love in the Time of Cholera"_ 




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


_Ինտերնետում պատահաբար ձեռքիս տակ ընկավ…_ 




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


_It was inevitable: the scent of bitter almonds always reminded him of the fate of unrequited love._




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


_Վերջացրել եմ արդեն…_ 




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


_Դե, ինձ համար չափազանցված էր որոշ բաներ, բայց վատը չէր…  
պահի տակ ինք քեզ հարցնում ես, թե ինչքան ժամանակ ինքդ պատրաստ կլինեիր սպասել սիրուդ… չգիտեմ, երևի չափազանցված է էդ աստիճանի ուժեղ սերը, կամ էլ ուղղակի պատահում է երկու հարյուր տարին մեկ…_

----------


## Bergmann

Э. Бивор - Падение Берлина հայտնի անգլիացի պատմաբան Բիվորի գիրքը Բեռլինի գրավման մասին, որտեղ անդրադարձ կա նաև բոլշեվիկ "ազատարարների" կողմից տասնյակ հազարավոր կանանց ու աղջիկների բռնաբարությունների վերաբերյալ , որը սովետական պատմագիտության կողմից լռության էր մատնվել

----------


## Freddie

Այժմ կարդում եմ Ռեմարկի «Ստվերները դրախում» հիանալի ստեղծագործությունը։ Գրքում պատմվում է համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ Ամերիկա փախած գաղթականների մասին։ Սյուժեն ծավալվում է Ռոբերտ Րոսս անունով մի գերմանացի երիտասարդի շուրջ, որը նոր է Նյու-Յորք եկել՝ իր կյանքը փրկելու մտադրությամբ։ Հիանալի գործ է։ :Hands Up:  Շատ լավ է փոխանցված այն ժամանակվա շունչը։

----------


## Սերխիո

« Կառամազով եղբայրներ»
երեկ եմ սկսել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա


Դոստոևսկու Իդիոտը



> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա


Սկզբում հոգեբուժության դասախոսս խորհուրդ տվեց: Ասաց, որ եթե ուզում եմ հոգեբույժ դառնալ, պետք է անպայման կարդամ: Իսկ հետո հանդիպեցի մի սլովակ տղայի, որը տարված էր Դոստոևսկիով և ինձ վարակեց…
Ինտերնետում պատահաբար ձեռքիս տակ ընկավ…




> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)


Երևի սաղդ կարդացել եք, մեկ էլ չգրեմ:




> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել


Դեռ մի պարբերություն եմ կարդացել: Սպասում եմ, որ բոլորը քնեն, իմ լիմոնով ու սառույցով կոլան սարքեմ, նստեմ պատշգամբում ու լռության մեջ կարդամ:




> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


Չկա: Ես հզոր բանի եմ սպասում: Հուսով եմ՝ չեմ հիասթափվի:

----------


## ars83

> Դոստոևսկու Իդիոտը


Մեծագույն գրողի մեծագույն ստեղծագործությունը, իմ կարծիքով։




> Երևի սաղդ կարդացել եք, մեկ էլ չգրեմ:


Արժի գրել, մեկ է։
В конце ноября, в оттепель, часов в девять утра, поезд Петербургско-Варшавской железной дороги на всех парах подходил к Петербургу.




> Չկա: Ես հզոր բանի եմ սպասում: Հուսով եմ՝ չեմ հիասթափվի:


Այդ ստեղծագործությունը հղոր է առաջին բառից մինչև վերջին վերջակետը։

Ես Идиот-ը կարդում եմ, երբ որ դժվար է լինում կյանքում, մի լուսավոր բան եմ ուզում գտնել։ Ինչքան կարդում եմ, միշտ հոգուս վրա ազդում է, ու միշտ դրական։

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


Charles Dickens. Great Expectations.




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Ռուսերեն տարբերակը սկսել էի կարդալ վաղուց, չհետաքրքրեց, որ շարունակեմ, ասեցի՝ բեր, անգլերենը կարդամ։ Լրիվ ուրիշ բան է բնօրինակը։




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


My father's family name being Pirrip, and my Christian name Philip, my infant tongue could make of both names nothing longer or more explicit than Pip.




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


88




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Դե Դիկենս է, ինչպե՞ս կարող է լավը չլինել։

----------


## unknown

Նոր  եմ  սկսել   կարդալ    Ռիչարդ   Բախ-մոստ   չերեզ   վեչնոստ

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Կառռռամազզզովվվվ*  :Xeloq: 
...դժվարությամբ է առաջ գնում, բայց 100-րդ էջի սահմանն անցա, արդեն աստիճանաբար հետաքրքրանում է ու հավեսով է կարդացվում... բայց սկիզբը տանջանք էր...

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Կառռռամազզզովվվվ* 
> ...դժվարությամբ է առաջ գնում, բայց 100-րդ էջի սահմանն անցա, արդեն աստիճանաբար հետաքրքրանում է ու հավեսով է կարդացվում... բայց սկիզբը տանջանք էր...


Հասել եմ սրբահոր մոտի տեսարանին ,բայց  ՏՈՌՄՈՒԶ Ա :Sad: 
 առաջ չեմ գնում  ինտեռնետի պատճառով :Sad:

----------


## nune'

Ջեկ Լոնդոն «Մարտին Իդեն»…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեխե՛ք, էս իդիոտի վրա լռվել եմ: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, արժե՞ մի քիչ էլ ինձ տանջել, թե՞ միանգամից անցնեմ անգլերենին. դա ավելի հեշտ է կարդացվում:

----------


## Dayana

Դասախոսն ուսանողի հոգու հայելու մեջ  :Smile:  Հեղինակն իմ լավագույն ընկերներից մեկն է ու ձեր շատերի դասախոսը ՝ Է. Կյուրեղյան  :Smile:  Էս գիրքը իր տեսակում բացառիկ է։ Մի ամիս է կարդում եմ, մի քանի անգամ, տարբեր կետերից ու տարբեր արագությամբ առաջ եմ գնում, քննարկում մայրիկիս հետ, բայց միևնույն է, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որ հերիք է կարդալ  :Blush:

----------


## ars83

> Էրեխե՛ք, էս իդիոտի վրա լռվել եմ: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, արժե՞ մի քիչ էլ ինձ տանջել, թե՞ միանգամից անցնեմ անգլերենին. դա ավելի հեշտ է կարդացվում:


Իհարկե արժի։ Բա անգլերենը կարա՞ բոլոր երկխոսությունների ու նկարագրությունների նրբությունը փոխանցել։




> Հասել եմ սրբահոր մոտի տեսարանին ,բայց ՏՈՌՄՈՒԶ Ա
> առաջ չեմ գնում ինտեռնետի պատճառով


Այստեղից կարող ես բեռնել txt ֆորմատի ֆայլը http://book-read.ru/save.php?file=91747
Եթե ուզում ես, կարող եմ տպագիր գիրքը տալ, կարդաս, վերադարձնես։

----------


## Grieg

> Էրեխե՛ք, էս իդիոտի վրա լռվել եմ: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, արժե՞ մի քիչ էլ ինձ տանջել, թե՞ միանգամից անցնեմ անգլերենին. դա ավելի հեշտ է կարդացվում:


Իդիոտի 1/3 րդ կարդալուց հետո իմ մոտ տենցել չարդարացվեծ սպասումները որ հեսա կսկսվի պատմությունը  :Shok:  լավ դանդաղ ա գնում սցենարը , կա չկա վեպի անունը նամյոկ ա  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե արժի։ Բա անգլերենը կարա՞ բոլոր երկխոսությունների ու նկարագրությունների նրբությունը փոխանցել։


Բա որ ռուսերենը նորմալ չեմ հասկանում  :LOL: Ինչ բառ անծանոթ ա, բացում, անգլերենի մեջ եմ նայում  :LOL: 



> Իդիոտի 1/3 րդ կարդալուց հետո իմ մոտ տենցել չարդարացվեծ սպասումները որ հեսա կսկսվի պատմությունը  լավ դանդաղ ա գնում սցենարը , կա չկա վեպի անունը նամյոկ ա


Ինձ, անկեղծ ասած, սկսվող պատմություն պետք էլ չի: Էպիլեպտիկի նկարագրությունները կարդամ, լրիվ հերիք ա:

----------


## ars83

> Բա որ ռուսերենը նորմալ չեմ հասկանում Ինչ բառ անծանոթ ա, բացում, անգլերենի մեջ եմ նայում


Հա, էդ դեպքում նրբությունները դժվար կլինի հասկանալ։ Բայց դե միևնույն է, իմ կարծիքով արժի կարդալ բնօրինակը, համ էլ ռուսերեն սովորելու առիթ կլինի։

Իմ փորձից ասեմ, առաջին անգամ Քերոլի Alice in Wonderland-ը կարդացել եմ ռուսերեն, շատ լավ էր կարդացվում։ Հետո մի հատ էլ ռուսերեն թարգմանություն ընկավ ձեռքս, տողատակ մեկնաբանությունները տեքստից շատ էին, մի պրոֆեսորի թարգմանություն էր, բառացի, անդուր, ձանձրալի մի բան։ Հետո վերջապես անգլերենը սկսեցի կարդալ՝ լրիվ ուրիշ բան։ Նույնիսկ առաջին շատ հաջող թարգմանությունը ստույգ չէր փոխանցում անգլիական հումորը (չնայած՝ շատ լավ ռուսերեն համարժեք դարձվածքներ էին օգտագործված)։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էդ գրքով ռուսերեն չեմ սովորի, այլ մենակ կձանձրանամ: Դե անգլերեն թարգմանությունն էլ նայեցի, շատ… եսիմ, չէր հնչում մի տեսակ: Հա՛, ես գտնում եմ, որ պետք է գրքերն իրենց օրիգինալ լեզուներով կարդալ: Հեմինգուեյը, Սելինջերը բացարձակապես չեն թարգմանվում ուրիշ լեզուներով: Բայց դե ախր Իդիոտը չափից դուրս ռուսերեն է, լիքը խոսակցական արտահայտություններ կան, որոնք ես չգիտեմ:  :Sad:  Ռուսերեն թարգմանված օտարալեզու գրքերը հանգիստ կարդացվում են:

----------


## Moon

Կարդում եմ "Բուդդիզմիհիմունքները" գիրքը, բուդդայի լեգենդի մասին է։

----------


## Brigada

Նաբոկովի-–Լոլիտան

----------


## Հայկօ

Որոշել եմ կարդալ ֆանտաստիկ գրականության բարձրագույն՝ Hugo մրցանակին արժանացած բոլոր գործերը: Պատմվածքներն արդեն վերջացրել եմ, անցել եմ վեպերին: Այսօր կարդացի-պրծա Ռոջեր Ժելյազնիի «Անմահը», անցա Ալֆրեդ Բեստերի «Առանց դեմքի մարդին»: Արդեն հասել եմ 1953 թվին  :Jpit: : Զուգահեռ արդեն եսիմորերորդ անգամ վերընթերցում եմ «Ոսկե հորթը» (շնորհակալություն Leon-ին). դանդաղ եմ կարդում, ուշադրիվ, վայելելով, երկարաձգելով հաճույքը: Հետո երևի էլի «Շվեյկը» կկարդամ:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ես էդ գրքով ռուսերեն չեմ սովորի, այլ մենակ կձանձրանամ: Դե անգլերեն թարգմանությունն էլ նայեցի, շատ… եսիմ, չէր հնչում մի տեսակ: Հա՛, ես գտնում եմ, որ պետք է գրքերն իրենց օրիգինալ լեզուներով կարդալ: Հեմինգուեյը, Սելինջերը բացարձակապես չեն թարգմանվում ուրիշ լեզուներով: Բայց դե ախր Իդիոտը չափից դուրս ռուսերեն է, լիքը խոսակցական արտահայտություններ կան, որոնք ես չգիտեմ:  Ռուսերեն թարգմանված օտարալեզու գրքերը հանգիստ կարդացվում են:


Ես երկու օր առաջ եմ Իդիոտը վերջացրել  :Love:  
Կարաս երկու օրինակներն էլ ձեռքդ տակ պահես։ Ռուսերենով կարդաս՝ ինչը չհասկանաս, մյուսում նայես։

----------


## Mitre

> Որոշել եմ կարդալ ֆանտաստիկ գրականության բարձրագույն՝ Hugo մրցանակին արժանացած բոլոր գործերը: Պատմվածքներն արդեն վերջացրել եմ, անցել եմ վեպերին: Այսօր կարդացի-պրծա Ռոջեր Ժելյազնիի «Անմահը», անցա Ալֆրեդ Բեստերի «Առանց դեմքի մարդին»: Արդեն հասել եմ 1953 թվին : Զուգահեռ արդեն եսիմորերորդ անգամ վերընթերցում եմ «Ոսկե հորթը» (շնորհակալություն Leon-ին). դանդաղ եմ կարդում, ուշադրիվ, վայելելով, երկարաձգելով հաճույքը: Հետո երևի էլի «Շվեյկը» կկարդամ:


Շվեյկի  ու Ոսկե հորթի  հետ ,իմ մոտ նաև Երեքը նավակումն է  մշտական վերընթերցման շարքում, իսկ այժմ Շոպենհաուեր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարաս երկու օրինակներն էլ ձեռքդ տակ պահես։ Ռուսերենով կարդաս՝ ինչը չհասկանաս, մյուսում նայես։


Չէ՛, վերջը չդիմացա, ռուսերենը տարա, հանձնեցի, անգլերենն եմ կարդում  :LOL:  Արդեն առաջին հատորը վերջացնում եմ  :Love:  Լավն է: Բայց ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ անգլերենն էլ էդքան հեշտ չի. հաճախ բառարանի օգնությանն եմ դիմում: Հետո հասկացա, որ թարգմանիչն ինքն է բառարանային, չգործածվող բառեր խցկել  :LOL:

----------


## aniko

մի հարց կարել է?
ով է գրել <Մահվան պես հզոր> ? ուզում եմ կարդալ, բայց չգիտեմ ով է գրել, եվ ... :Xeloq:

----------


## Արամ

Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա...
Էս թեման

----------


## Mitre

> մի հարց կարել է?
> ով է գրել <Մահվան պես հզոր> ? ուզում եմ կարդալ, բայց չգիտեմ ով է գրել, եվ ...


Գի դե Մոպասան

----------


## aniko

> Գի դե Մոպասան


Մերսի  :Smile: 
երեկ գնեցի ու արդեն սկսել եմ կարդալ
հուսամ որ իսակպես լավ գիրք է,  և չեմ փոշմանի որլսել եմ այդ գիրքը կարդալու խորհուրդը

----------


## Դեկադա

Ֆրանսիական  նովել  XX դար

----------


## Հայկօ

*Gayane** Կոլետի գործերը դուրդ եկա՞ն: Մի ժամանակ մի երկու պատմվածք էլ ես եմ թարգմանել, առիթ ու ուզող լինի՝ կդնեմ էստեղ:

----------


## Մանոն

> մի հարց կարել է?
> ով է գրել <Մահվան պես հզոր> ? ուզում եմ կարդալ, բայց չգիտեմ ով է գրել, եվ ...


Չգիտեմ ձեզ մոտ էլ է նման բան լինու՞մ թե ոչ,   բայց մի գրքից չափազանց խորը տպավորություններ ունենալու դեպքում՝  հետո երկար ժամանակ նոր գիրք չեմ կարողանում ընթերցել: Մոպասանի այս գիրքը դրանցից մեկն էր: Այնքան սյուժեով չէ, որքան՝ գրելաոճով: Նման հարուստ բառապաշար, մարդկային զգացմունքների ու ընդհանրապես կյանքի մասին այնպիսի վերլուծությունների խորություն ես դեռ ոչ մի գրողի մոտ չէի հանդիպել: Հիշում եմ, որ նոր գիրք չէի կարողանում կարդալ «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան» կարդալուց հետո…
Հիմա կարդում եմ «Դյուրերը»: Վերջերս ձգում է Մեծ մարդկանց մասին կարդալը: Տպավորությունների մասին՝ հետո:

----------


## Mitre

Brendan DuBois, Netmail /  Брендан Дюбуа СЕТЕВАЯ ПОЧТА
Կարդացի ռուսերեն, փոքր գործ է: Եթե ուրիշ գործեր գիտեք որտեղ կա, ասեք՛ :

----------


## Mitre

Ուիլյամ Ֆոլկներ- Նիմֆոլեպսիա

----------


## Դեկադա

* Կոլետի գործերը դուրդ եկա՞ն: Մի ժամանակ մի երկու պատմվածք էլ ես եմ թարգմանել, առիթ ու ուզող լինի՝ կդնեմ էստեղ
*
Ես նրա  « Ծպտված  կինը»  և  < Ապարանջանը> նովելներն  եմ  կարդացել  ու  շատ  եմ  հավանել: Եթե  հնարավոր  է  ուրիշ  գործեր  էլ  տեղադրիր   :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Gayane** Իսկ ուրիշ չկաաաա՜: Չի՛ թարգմանվել էդ կինը հայերեն: Երկու գործ «Ֆրանսիական նովելի» համար Թ. Բլբուլյանն է թարգմանել, երկու բան էլ, «Գարունի» համար, ես:

Հիմա կարդում եմ Ալֆրեդ Բեսթեր, «Անդեմ մարդը»: Ախմախ գործ է: Ոնց էլ դրան Hugo են տվել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հազիվ վերջացրի  Ալբեր Քամյուի Անկումը, որը սկսել էի impression-ի խորհրդով:
Բացառիկ արճճային ծանրության մենախոսություն էր, մասամբ անհասկանալի: Անկեղծության որոնումները ավելի են կարծես խճճում կեղծիքի մեջ: 
Բայց դե ցանկացած ինֆո սնունդ է մտքին ու ինչ-որ նորություն հուշում է: Օրինակ, սրա հետ կապված հպանցիկ անցավ հետևյալ միտքը. *մի դատիր, որ չդատվես* - միայն ուրիշներին դատելու մասին չի խոսքը, *այլև ինքդ քեզ* :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


J. D. Salinger - "The Catcher In The Rye"



> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Շատ էի լսել այս գրքի մասին, բացի դրանից, նաև ընկերներիցս շատերի ամենասիրած գրքերից մեկն է, այդ առումով էլ հետաքրքրեց, ես էլ որոշեցի կարդալ։



> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


If you really want to hear about it, the first thing you'll probably want to know is where I was born, and what my lousy childhood was like, and how my parents were occupied and all before they had me, and all that David Copperfield kind of crap, but I don'y feel like going into it, if you want to know the truth.
Եթե իսկապես ուզում եք լսել սրա մասին, ապա առաջին բանը, որ հավանաբար կուզենայիք իմանալ, այն է, թե որտեղ եմ ես ծնվել, ինչպիսին է եղել իմ գրողի տարած մանկությունը, ինչով էին զբաղվում ծնողներս նախքան ինձ ունենալը և նմանատիպ այլ դեյվիդկոպերֆիլդային ապուշություններ, բայց, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, հավես չունեմ դրանց մեջ խորանալու։



> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


174 (վերջացնելու վրա եմ)



> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Գրելաոճն արտասովոր է ու այդ առումով հետաքրքիր, մի քիչ հակասական զգացողություններ ունեմ... Համենայնդեպս, այն հիացմունքը, որ լսել եմ շատերից այս գրքի նկատմամբ, ինքս չեմ ապրում։ Հետո համապատասխան թեմայում կգրեմ ավելի մանրամասն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Патрик Бюкенен "Правые и не Правые", "Смерть Запада"

----------


## Mitre

Լոուրենս Բլոկ- Կելլերի կարման

----------


## Սամվել

Basics of ESD and I/O  :Crazy:   :Jpit:

----------


## The_Ar

Գարեգին Նժդեհ - Ցեղակրոն (Ամեն oր մի քանի րոպե պարտադիր)

----------


## ars83

Լիոն Ֆեյխթվանգեր, «Օպպենհայմների ընտանիքը»։

----------


## Amaru

Սիմոն Հմայակյան  :Love:  (իմ ամենասիրելի դասախոսը) - «Վանի թագավորության պետական կրոնը»  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Կարդալ շատ եմ սիրում, ամեն օր գոնե 20 րոպե պարտադիր կարդւմ եմ:  Հիմա կարդում եմ Վիլյամ Սարոյանի պատմվածքների առաջի հատորը: Ինձ շատ են  դուր գալիս նրա  պարզ, բայ  խորը իմաստ ունեցող անկեղծ պատմվածքները:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Օսկար Ուայլդ - *"Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը"*
շա~տ լավ բաներ էի լսել էս գրքի մասին, համ էլ ծրագրային է... շա~տ գեղեցիկ գաղափար է ընկած հիմքում, բայց գրելաոճն ինձ հիասթափեցրեց... թեև գուցե թարգմանությունն է ահավոր, որովհետև էսպիսի գաղափար հղացած հեղինակն էն էլ 19-րդ դարի վերջին էնպես չէր գրի, ինչպես շարադրված է էս գրքում... հենց միայն վերնագրի սխալ թարգմանությունն արդեն հուշում է, որ սա նույնը չէ, ինչ գրել է Ուայլդը:
Հայերեն կոչվում է "Դորիան Գրեյի *դիմանկարը*", իսկ անգլերեն` "*The Picture* of Dorian Gray", վիքիպեդիայում էլ գրված է. "The story is often *miscalled* The Portrait of Dorian Gray"  :Sad:  
հա, հիմա ցանցում նայեցի` իսկապես այլ ոճով է գրված... սկզբից էլ պիտի անգլերենը վերցնեի, երևի էդ ժամանակ կհասկանայի, թե ինչու են շատերը սիրահարված էս գրքին...

----------


## Lady SDF

Ալբեր Քամյու - «Անկում»

----------

Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Նարե

Գրիգոր Նյուսացի- "Մովսեսի Կյանքը"
Տալբերգ Ն.-"Լյութերականություն"

----------


## ars83

Վերջացրի Դոստոևսկու "Белые ночи"–ն, Արփիար Արփիարյանի «Դատապարտեալը», Գրիգոր Զոհրապի «Փոստալը», Մուրացանի «Հատուկ թղթակիցը», Շիրվանզադեի «Կոսմոպոլիտը», դեռ պայքարում եմ Դիկենսի "Great Expectations"–ի հետ։
Սկսել եմ կարդալ Վալենտին Պիկուլի «Բայազետը»։

Զուգահեռ՝ Եփրեմ Խուրիի «Հոգևոր զրույցները» և Արշակ Տեր–Միքելյանի «Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Քրիստոնեականը» (Катехизис)։

----------


## Դեկադա

Արտակ  Ճաղարյան - Ականատեսը- մի  օրում  կարդացվող  վեպ  է:Իսկ  հիմա կզարմանաք, բայց  հաճույքով  կարդում եմ « Ոսկե  քաղաք»-ը`  էս  էլ  մանկությանս հիշողությունները  վերապրելու  համար:

----------


## Dayana

Աչքիս մենակ ես եմ ինձ տանջում  :Sad:  Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment  :Sad:  հայերենն ու ռուսերենը նորմալ կարդացվում է, բայց այ էս անգլերենը  :Sad:  դաժան է  :Sad:  

Մեկա էդ անտեր լեզուն սովորելու եմ  :Angry2:  թեկուզ երկու կես լինեմ   :Sad:   :Blush:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Հիմա անցած տարիներիս չկարդացած գրքերի բացն եմ լրացնում: Կարդում եմ Ալ. Դյումա - Ասկանիո

----------


## ars83

> Աչքիս մենակ ես եմ ինձ տանջում  Dostoyevsky - Crime and Punishment


Հա, բայց ինչո՞ւ Դոստոևսկիով ես քեզ տանջում։ Դիկենս, Թեքերեյ, Քերոլ, Ուայլդ, Սթիվենսոն՝ լիքը բան կա...

----------


## Dayana

> Հա, բայց ինչո՞ւ Դոստոևսկիով ես քեզ տանջում։ Դիկենս, Թեքերեյ, Քերոլ, Ուայլդ, Սթիվենսոն՝ լիքը բան կա...


Մի շաբաթ առաջ էլ Մոյեմով էի ինձ տանջում  :Smile:  շնորհակալ եմ առաջարկի համար  :Smile:  իրենց էլ կներառեմ  :Smile:  դեռ Հյուգո ունեմ նախատեսած անգլերենով  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

> Մի շաբաթ առաջ էլ Մոյեմով էի ինձ տանջում  շնորհակալ եմ առաջարկի համար  իրենց էլ կներառեմ  դեռ Հյուգո ունեմ նախատեսած անգլերենով


_Դայ, եթե ուզում ես անգլերեն կարդալ, լավ կանես հենց անգլերենով գրված ինչ-որ բան կարդաս, ոչ թե թարգմանածը… _

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դայ, եթե ուզում ես անգլերեն կարդալ, լավ կանես հենց անգլերենով գրված ինչ-որ բան կարդաս, ոչ թե թարգմանածը…


Նյուտը ճիշտ ա ասում: Էդ թարգմանություններն ահավոր են: Ես «Իդիոտն» եմ կարդում (հա՛, դեռ չեմ վերջացրել. ժամանակ չկա  :Sad: ), բայց հեչ անգլերենի շնորհք չկա: Լիքը բառարանային բառեր են օգտագործված, կարդալուց լիքը ծիծաղում եմ, որ կոնկրետ այսինչ տեղում այդ բառն է գրված, որ անգլախոսը կյանքում տենց բառ չէր օգտագործի:

Հեմինգուեյ կամ Սելինջեր կարդա անգլերեն: Երկուսն էլ հրաշալի են  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

:Sad:  թողեք կարդամ էլի, հազիվ հավեսի եմ ընկել  :Sad:  էդ անտեր լեզուն պիտի մոտս լավանա թե չէ?  :Sad:  

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ  :Blush:   խոստանում եմ, որ հնարավորինս կկարդամ ձեր նշած հեղինեկներին ` անգլերեն իհարկե  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

Կարդում եմ Սուվորովի «Ակվարիում» գիրքը:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան - Տերը (ՏԵՐԸԸԸԸԸԸ՜, ՏԵ՛ՐԸ, ԱՐԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ՜ )


*

----------


## comet

Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես  <<Հարյուր տարվա մենություն>> :Smile:

----------


## total_abandon

Հենց հիմա էս եմ կարդւմ.. MySQL 3.23, 4.0, 4.1 Reference Manual.chm  :LOL:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Կարդում եմ Դեյլ Կարնեգի «Как вырабатывать уверенность и влиять на людей, выступая публично»
նաև  


> MySQL 3.23, 4.0, 4.1 Reference Manual.chm


 տիպի բաներ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հենց հիմա էս եմ կարդւմ.. MySQL 3.23, 4.0, 4.1 Reference Manual.chm


Ես էլ , հենց հիմա հենց այս պահին  :Shok: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես Ярослав Гашек-ի " Похождения бравого солдата швейка II"  :Cool:

----------


## ars83

> Հենց հիմա էս եմ կարդւմ.. MySQL 3.23, 4.0, 4.1 Reference Manual.chm


Բա ինչի՞ էդ հինը, հեսա ավելի նորը․
http://downloads.mysql.com/docs/refman-5.0-es.a4.pdf
Համ էլ pdf ա։ 
Ստեղ 6.0-ն էլ կա, բայց rpm-ով ա։

----------


## Safaryan

> Ես էլ , հենց հիմա հենց այս պահին 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես Ярослав Гашек-ի " Похождения бравого солдата швейка II"


նույնը հայերենով  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Բորխես էի կարդում, բայց խիստ հարգելի պատճառներով ընդմիջել եմ, իսկ հիմա կարդում եմ.

*Ծովինար Բանուչյան*, *«Տե՛ս, որ լռում եմ»* (բանաստեղծությունների ու պատմվածքների ժողովածու»

Ու շատ գոհ եմ  :Love:

----------


## aerosmith

կարդում եմ ПРАТА-ЯЗЫК C++

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ինչ չեմ կարդում?

"Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան", "Կարմիր և Սև", "Գորսեկ"...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարդում եմ Hemingway, The garden of Eden, բայց էտքան էլ չի համոզում  :Think:  

Երևի չշարունակեմ ...

----------


## Նարե

Պռոզառովսկայա ««Լյութերականություն»»,հմմմ ստիպված եմ , ի՞նչ անեմ, չնայած հետաքրքիր է

----------


## Lady SDF

Միառժամանակ կարդում էի Օբամայի գրած գրքերից (The Audacity of Hope) և Պուտինի մասին մի գիրք (First Person): Մի քանի բան Բորխեսից կարդացի ... առաջ չքնաց: Գուցե մի ուրիշ անգամ: Ի դեպ (դեռ) ընդհանուր ոչինչ չնկատեցի Կոելյոի հետ (ոչ ոճի ոչ էլ թեմայի առումով):

Հիմա Կոելյոի «Բրիդա»-ն եմ կարդում: Երևի իր ամենաթույլ գործն է բայց դե կարդում եմ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ի մի ջայլոց ինչ որ մեկը սա կարդացել է՞ - *Putin's Labyrinth: Spies, Murder, and the Dark Heart of the New Russia*

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Ներկայումս կարդում եմ Մարգար Մելքոնյանի (Մոնթեի եղբոր) "The Right to Struggle"  գիրքը:

----------


## Psy

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> *Արթուր Արմին*
> Հնագույն հեթանոսական աստվածաշունչ՝ «Սասնա Ծռեր» էպոսը
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> Թեթևակի թերթելով տեսել էի, որ խիստ հետաքրքիր վերլուծյություններ, շատ լուրջ ու մանրամասն գիտական աշխատանք է, որը կտա իմ մեջ կուտակված բազում հարցերի, ինչպես նաև իմ մեջ չառաջացած հարցերի պատասխաններ:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> Համարյա բոլոր հնդեվրոպական հավատամքային հնագույն պատումները սկսվում են հերոս-աստծո (հիմնականում՝ փոթորիկ-ամպրոպ աստծո) կողմից վիշապի կամ վիշապների «սպանության» մոտիվներով: Վիշապ-օձը, փաստորեն, էական կարևորություն ունի բոլոր պատումներում, և նրա «սպանվելուց» հետո «տիեզերքը» լցվում է քաղցրահամ ջրերով ու սկսվում է կյանքը: Պատումներում կամ ավանդազրույց-առասպելներում վիշապը կամ ջրերի հիմքն է փակել կամ հենց ինքն է ջրերի հարուցիչը:
> ...


Հարգելի Չուկ,

Ես շատ եմ ուզում կարդալ Արթուր Արմինի գիրքը, սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ գտնում, ինձ կարող եք ասել, թե որտեղից եք ձեռք բերել այդ գիրքը ??

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի Չուկ,
> 
> Ես շատ եմ ուզում կարդալ Արթուր Արմինի գիրքը, սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ գտնում, ինձ կարող եք ասել, թե որտեղից եք ձեռք բերել այդ գիրքը ??


Ճիշտն ասած ես ուրիշից էի վերցրել՝ կարդալու համար, բայց այդ ժամանակ գրախանութներում կար: Կհետաքրքրվեմ, կփորձեմ պարզել, թե որտեղից կարելի է ձեռք բերել, կտեղեկացնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## cold skin

Д. Мельников, Л. Черная  "Преступник номер 1-нацисткий режим и его фюрер"
Կլանված կարդում եմ…

----------


## Rhayader

Այս գիշեր վերջացրի Պոլ Գալլիկոյի «Ջեննին», որն Անուկի խորհրդով էի կարդում: Անընդմեջ զռռացել եմ՝ սկսած երրորդ գլխից: Չեմ ափսոսում: Վերջն էր:
Սկսում եմ Գալլիկոյի «Տոմասինան»:

----------


## Հայկօ

Բերնար Վերբեր - Թանատագնացները

----------


## Grace43

Անրի Պերյուշո-"Վան Գոգի կյանքը"

----------

ԿԳԴ (17.01.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

*Վ.Սարոյան - Մարդկային Կատակերգություն* :Smile:

----------

Moon (17.01.2009)

----------


## Moon

> *Վ.Սարոյան - Մարդկային Կատակերգություն*


 :Hands Up: Ապրես, շատ եմ սիրում Սարոյանի էդ գործը։

Իսկ ես հիմա իմ քննության անտեր ցուցակն եմ կարդում, ամեն ինչ Ստեփան Զորյան, Կոստան Զարյան, Շահան Շահնուր....բայց լուրջ եմ ասում, հոգնել եմ հայկական գրականությունից...շատ միանման ա....գժվում եմ արտգրակի-ի համար։ 
Հատկապես Կամյու, Սելինջեր ու Կաֆկա :Love:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

> *Վ.Սարոյան - Մարդկային Կատակերգություն*


Հմ... հետաքրքիր զուգատիպություն...  :Smile:  Ես էլ հենց հիմա  հասել եմ Վիլիամ Սարոյանի հենց այդ ստեղծագործությանը, Գլուխ 3, ՀԵՌԱԳՐԱՏՈՒՆԸ  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksandrovskaya

И.В.Сталин. *Цитаты* 
Михаил Булгаков. *Мастер и Маргарита*

----------


## Moon

Հենց նոր ավարտեցի Բակունցի "Կյորես"-ը։ Հազիվ պրծա, անհետաքրքիր էր ահավոր, ճիշտ ա Գորիսի մասին էր...էդ քաղաքը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց երբ ներկայացնում ա որպես ակնարկ, չեմ սիրում, մեջը սյուժե չկար :Sad: անհետաքրքիր էր...Ես Բակունցից ավելի էի սպասում, պատմվածքները լավն են, բայց էս գործը չհավանեցի :Think:

----------


## Սև Տուզ

Cosmopolitan :Hands Up:

----------


## Psy

> Ճիշտն ասած ես ուրիշից էի վերցրել՝ կարդալու համար, բայց այդ ժամանակ գրախանութներում կար: Կհետաքրքրվեմ, կփորձեմ պարզել, թե որտեղից կարելի է ձեռք բերել, կտեղեկացնեմ


Ես էլ փորձեցի գրախանութից ձեռք բերել, բաjց արդեն չկար:
Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար, կսպասեմ նորությունների  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

«Խաչը և դանակը» Դեյվիդ Ուիլկերսոն շուտով կվերջացնեմ :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> «Խաչը և դանակը» Դեյվիդ Ուիլկերսոն շուտով կվերջացնեմ


Կարդացել եմ: Ռեկլամային գիրք է, դուրս չի գալիս: Դու ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես այդ գրքի մասին:

----------


## Second Chance

> Կարդացել եմ: Ռեկլամային գիրք է, դուրս չի գալիս: Դու ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես այդ գրքի մասին:


Ինձ դուր է գալիս :Smile: , իսկ ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես ռեկլամային
Ես ֆիլմն էի նայել մի երկու տարի առաջ, դուրս շատ էր եկել, ասում էին գիրքն ավելի լավն է, բայց ֆիլմն է  ավելի լավը  դեռևս ինձ թվում:

----------


## ars83

> Ինձ դուր է գալիս, իսկ ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես ռեկլամային
> Ես ֆիլմն էի նայել մի երկու տարի առաջ, դուրս շատ էր եկել, ասում էին գիրքն ավելի լավն է, բայց ֆիլմն է  ավելի լավը  դեռևս ինձ թվում:


«մեծ ծառայություններ», «մասսայական արթնություններ» ու հեղինակի «երկնառաք շնորհը» գովերգող գիրք էր: ԻՀարկե, լավ բաների մասին մեջը պատմվում էր /օրինակ բանտարկյալների հետ կապված/, բայց դա էլ պարզ չի, թե ինչքանով ճշմարիտ էր: Ոնց բացատրեմ, հոգևոր խորություն չեմ տեսնում: Հա, մարդը կտրվեց նախկին ապրելակերպից, որոշեց նոր կյանք սկսի, բայց ամուր հիմքերը, որոնց վրա կառուցել է պետք այդ կյանքը /իսկ դրանք ոչ նշաններն են, ոչ էլ հրաշքները/, չկան: Ըստ իս:

Հ.Գ. Ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել:

----------


## Alexandra

Ես հիմա կարդում եմ «Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացի», որը Արիանոսի ու  Ռուֆուսի աշխատությունների ամբողջությւնն է:

----------


## Ծով

Քնյութ Համսուն...
«Սով»...Տեսնենք :Think:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Է. Վոյնիչ - Բոռ

----------

Լուսաբեր (10.02.2009), Չիպ (16.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Խորխե Լուիս Բորխես - Բաբելոնյան Գրադարան

----------

Երկնային (28.01.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Է. Վոյնիչ - Բոռ


Այս գիրքը կարդալուց երևի 2 լիտր արցունք եմ կորցրել :Cray:   : Ափսոս որ շատ քիչ բան եմ հիշում 7 տարի կլինի անցած

----------


## Alexandra

հիմա կարդում եմ Դրայզերի «Ֆինանսիստը», Ի դեպ հիանալի գիրք է :Ok:

----------


## Economist

Ընենց եմ նախանձում ձեզ :Sad:  Ես էս վերջերս վերլեւծական գրքերի մեջ եմ խորացել, ժամանակ չի մնում գեղարվեստական գրքեր կարդամ :Cray:

----------


## Amaru

*Մարկես - Սերը խոլեռայի ժամանակ*

----------

Rhayader (28.01.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (28.01.2009), Երկնային (28.01.2009), Ֆրեյա (28.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Ումբերտո Էկո - Վարդի Անունը:
Կրկնությունը գիտության մայրն է:

----------

Ռուֆուս (29.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ումբերտո Էկո - Վարդի Անունը:
> Կրկնությունը գիտության մայրն է:


* Բարձրանում ես 
*
*Ուիլիամ Գիբսոն - Ջոննի-մնեմոնիկը*

Կիբեռպանկ FTW!!!

----------


## Alexandra

Սկսել եմ կարդալ «ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ» :Xeloq:

----------

Jarre (28.01.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (28.01.2009), Yellow Raven (28.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> * Բարձրանում ես 
> *
> Կիբեռպանկ FTW!!!


Ես իրան մի 10 տարի առաջ էի կարդացել: կարոտել էի :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ումբերտո Էկո - Վարդի Անունը:
> Կրկնությունը գիտության մայրն է:


Դեժա վու..

Էսօր էս գրքի մասին էի մտածում, արժի վերընթերցել...   :Wink:

----------


## cold skin

Հունական դիցաբանություն "Անտիգոնե"

----------


## unknown

Մարկ   Տվեն

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Nicholas Sparks - "A walk to remember"*

Ֆիլմը (ռուսները թարգմանել են «Շտապիր սիրել», հայերն էլ պատճենել են) մի քանի տարի առաջ էի տեսել, հավանել էի, բայց գիրքն, իհարկե, ավելի լավն է։  :Smile:  
Ի դեպ, գիրքը 50–ականների պատմություն է, մինչդեռ ֆիլմը մեր ժամանակներն է արտացոլում։ Գրքում տղայի սկզբնական կերպարն ավելի դրական է, քան ֆիլմում։ Գրքի ու ֆիլմի տարբերությունների մասին ինտերնետում կարդում էի։ Սցենարիստը համարել է, որ 50–ականներին թինեյջերների արած «վատ բաներն» այժմյան տեսակետից շատ թույլ են,  այնքան վատ չեն դիտվում, որքան այն ժամանակներում, հետևաբար ժամանակակից թինեյջերներին հոգեհարազատ չէին լինի, դրա համար էլ ֆիլմում դրանք, այսպես ասած, update են արվել։  :Jpit:  Ուրիշ տարբերություններ էլ կան, բայց դե շատ չձանձրացնեմ։  :Wink:

----------

Երկնային (08.02.2009), Ծով (07.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Կարդում եմ մի գիրք (ավելի ճիշտ վերընթերցում), որտեղ երեք հեղինակների աշխատություններն են քրիստոնեության էզոթերիկ իմաստների մասին ու հասկանալով այդ գաղթնիքները էլ ավելի է Իմաստով ու Գեղեցկությամբ լցվում այն ամենը, որում շատերը զուտ հեքիաթ, պատմվածք կամ խաբկանք են տեսնում։ Կարծում եմ քրիստոնեությունը մի քիչ ավելի խորը հասկանալու ու պատկերացնելու համար հարկավոր է ծանոթանալ այս գրվածքներին (իմ կարծիքն է)։

Е.П.Блаватская «Эзотерический Характер Евангелий»
Рамачарака «Жизнь Иисуса Христа в Оккультном Освещении (Мистическое Христианство)»
Анни Безант «Эзотерическое Христианство, или Малые Мистерии»
Анни Безант «Путь к Посвящению и Совершенствование Человека»

----------


## ars83

Վերջացնում եմ Դիկենսի _Great expectations_-ը: Սկսել եմ կարդալ Ազիմովի *Nightfall*-ը և Տոլստոյի _Война и мир_-ը:

----------

Rhayader (13.02.2009), Հայկօ (08.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սկսել եմ կարդալ Ազիմովի _Nightfall_-ը


Հարգվեց  :Smile: :

Սկսել եմ կարդալ Ստրուգացկի եղբայրների «*Обитаемый остров*»-ը, տեսնենք՝ ինչ կստացվի  ::}: :

----------


## ars83

> Հարգվեց :


Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, անունը կարդացել եմ Rhayader-ի ու քո երկխոսություններից մեկում: Ասի, բեր կարդամ, տեսնամ ինչ բան ա, որ էս խելոք մարդիկ խոսում են սրա մասին: Հետաքրքիր ա /ինչքանը որ կարդացել եմ/: Անգլերենը՝ շատ ավելի հեշտ, քան Դիկենսինը  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Լիոն Ֆեյխտվանգեր «Իսպանական բալլադ»
Նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ, բայց լավն է երևում :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Կարդում Բորիս Ակունին-ի "Левиафан"-ը, նու ավելի շուտ դեռ տրամադրվում եմ որ սկսեմ:
Էրաստ Ֆանդորինի աչկածների 3-րդ գիրքն է, 2-գիրքը` "Турецкий гамбит"-ը որը ես սխալմամբ առաջինը կարդացի շատ հետաքրքիր էր առաջին գիրքը`  "Азазель"  այնքան էլ չէ, պարզունակ սյուժե էր կանխագուշակվող չարագործներով  :LOL: 
Դրա համար էլ դեռ չեմ տրամադրվել, որ 3-ը սկսեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Չեխովի պատմվածքները,արդեն հասել եմ 7 հատորին...

----------


## Ուլուանա

*George Orwell - Animal Farm* (Անասնաֆերմա)
Նոր եմ սկսել։

----------


## Dorian

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


1. Ջեֆ Պովի «Սերիական մարդասպանների ակումբը»

2. Չորոշեցի: Ուզում էի սոցիոպատների մասին գիրք գտնեի, սա ընկավ ձեռքս...

3. О таком человеке, как я, вам следует знать одну вещь: если уж я что‑то вбил себе в голову — это навсегда, меня никакой силой не сдвинешь. 

4. 84 (համակարգչի ֆորմատով)

5. Լավն ա: Կարևորը, որ մարդասպանություններն իրենց սպասեցնել չեն տալիս: Հենց ձանձրանում ես, հերթականին են թխկացնում:  :LOL:

----------


## comet

Ռեյ Բրեդբերի - 451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհեյթի
Ռուսերենով սկսեցի, հայերենով վերջացնում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սկսել եմ կարդալ Ստրուգացկի եղբայրների «Обитаемый остров»-ը, տեսնենք՝ ինչ կստացվի


Երեկ կարդացի-վերջացրեցի՝ ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվելով, որ մի գլուխը լավ է, իսկ երկուսն՝ էլ ավելի լավ: Հրաշալի գործ էր՝ հետաքրքիր, լարված, արագ կարդացվող՝ որպես կռիվ-կռիվ, և խորը ու մտածել ստիպող՝ որպես խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանում գրված վեպ: Այլաբանությունը էնքա՜ն ակնհայտ էր, որ զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես են թույլատրել վեպը, թեկուզ՝ խմբագրումներով, լույս ընծայել: Ի դեպ՝ Ստրուգացկի եղբայրների «ամենաթեթև» ստեղծագործություններից մեկն է համարվում: Կարդացեք, չեք փոշմանի: Վերջին կարդացածս գրքերից միակն էր, որ ի զորու էր լինում ինձ Զրուցարանից կտրել  :Smile: :

Հիմա, բնականաբար, կարդում եմ նույն հեղինակների «*Трудно быть богом*» վեպը:

----------


## Երկնային

_Հինգերորդ դասարանի անգլերենի դասագիրք եմ կարդում_

----------

Rhayader (14.02.2009), Հայկօ (13.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Stephen Hawking
Краткая история времени

----------

Հայկօ (13.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Կրկնեցի Մարկեսի «Նախորոք հայտարարված մահվան քրոնիկները»: Անցնում եմ Թոմաս Վուլֆի «Երկրի ոստայնին», բայց սկիզբը բնավ խոստումնալից չի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*  
Грюнебаум Г. Э. фон. Классический ислам. Очерк истории (600—1258).

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
մի իսլամագետ խորհուրդ տվեց

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Изучая творения древних, мы делаемся их современниками; размышляя над их жизнью, мы словно становимся ее свидетелями и переживаем ее сами. И так долгие годы можно было бы провести за этим занятием, когда бы смерть не отрывала нас от него столь внезапно.
Абу Шама из Дамаска, ум. 1267

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
A4-ով 6

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
կարելի է շարունակել կարդալը :Jpit:

----------


## Դեկադա

Пауло Коэльо- Вероника решает умереть.

----------

Monk (24.02.2009), Rhayader (24.02.2009)

----------


## total_abandon

Installing PHP, MySQL and Apache under Linux drupal.org - կայքից... :Ok:

----------


## FactorX

akumb.am Ֆորում  :LOL:

----------


## cold skin

Алисетер Кроули "Дневник наркомана"

----------

Rhayader (17.02.2009)

----------


## Selene

> Լիոն Ֆեյխտվանգեր «Իսպանական բալլադ»
> Նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ, բայց լավն է երևում


Շատ լավն էր :Smile:  Հրեուհու ու քրիստոնյա արքայի սիրավեպը, համեմված կրոնների , ազգամիջյան բախումներով, խանդով, նախանձով, կրքով ու մեծ սիրով, էնքան լավ էր շարադրված, որ չէի ուզում գիրքը վերջանար :Blush: 

Սկսում եմ կարդալ Джейн Остен «Гордость и предубеждение»: Կարծում եմ՝ սա ավելի թեթև գրվածք է :Xeloq:

----------


## Արմինե

> Սկսում եմ կարդալ Джейн Остен «Гордость и предубеждение»: Կարծում եմ՝ սա ավելի թեթև գրվածք է


Շատ լավն է:  Կարդացե՛ք, հաստատ չեք փոշմանի: Իմ կարծիքով Օստենի ամենահաջող գիրքն է:  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (17.02.2009), Selene (23.02.2009), Երկնային (24.02.2009)

----------


## Selene

> Շատ լավն է:  Կարդացե՛ք, հաստատ չեք փոշմանի: Իմ կարծիքով Օստենի ամենահաջող գիրքն է:


Իրոք, շա՜տ լավն էր :Smile:  Չեմ հիշում՝ մեկ էլ երբ էի այս աստիճան կլանված գիրք կարդացել :Think:  :Blush: 

Հաջորդը լինելու է Մ. Է. Ռեմարկի «Ապրելու ժամանակը և մեռնելու ժամանակը»:

----------


## Ռեդ

Зубков С.В. Assembler для DOS, Windows и Unix (бестселлер)
Շատ լավն ա, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաք: Ճիշտ ա, վերջն անհետաքրքիր էր

----------

Yellow Raven (23.02.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


1. *Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - Հարյուր տարվա մենություն*
2. Շատ էին գովում, հատկապես Դարում ու իմ մոտ էլ կարդալու ցանկություն առաջացավ:
3.  Չեմ հիշում:  :Blush: 
4. Դա էլ չեմ հիշում, ուշադիր չեմ եղել:  :Blush: 
5. Հետաքրքիր կարդացվող գիրք է:

----------

Monk (24.02.2009), Rhayader (24.02.2009), Selene (24.02.2009), Երկնային (24.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էլի կրկնում եմ՝ Ֆրեդերիկ Բեիգբեդեր «Իննսունիննը Ֆրանկ»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Կարոտել էի՝ այսքան սարկաստիկ, սթափ ու ճշմարտացի գրքեր քիչ են:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Все проходит: любовь, искусство, планета Земля, вы, я. Смерть настолько неизбежна, что всех застает врасплох. Как узнать про этот день – не последний ли он? Вы думаете, что у вас уйма времени впереди. А потом вдруг – здрасьте пожалуйста! – вы тонете, вы утонули, ваше время истекло. Смерть – единственная встреча, не записанная в вашем органайзере.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Ա-4 ֆորմատով՝ 20-րդ էջը.



> С тех пор как ты остался один, ты слишком часто мастурбируешь под видеопорнуху. И вечно у тебя липнут к пальцам размокшие обрывки бумажных салфеток. Перед тем как отделаться от Софи, ты еще успел ей сообщить, что предпочитаешь шлюх:
> – Я тебе верен: ты единственная женщина, которой мне хочется изменять.
> Как же все это случилось? Ах да, вы с ней ужинали в ресторане, и вдруг она объявила, что беременна от тебя. Уф, даже сейчас вспомнить жутко! И внезапно ты разразился длинным, беспаузным монологом. Ты вылил на нее то, что все парни в мире мечтают вылить на своих забрюхатевших подруг:
> – Нам нужно расстаться… Прости меня… Ну умоляю, не плачь! Я мечтаю только об одном – чтобы нам больше не видеться… Я сдохну где-нибудь в одиночестве, как шелудивый пес… А ты оставь меня, уходи, наладь свою жизнь заново, пока ты еще красива… Уйди от меня подальше… Поверь, я старался, изо всех сил старался, но больше у меня нет сил… Я задыхаюсь, я не умею быть счастливым… Мне нужны случайные бабы и одиночество… Я хочу путешествовать холостяком по городам и весям. Я не способен воспитать ребенка – я сам ребенок… Я – свой собственный сын. Каждое утро я произвожу себя на свет… У меня не было отца – как же ты хочешь, чтобы я стал отцом?! Мне не нужна твоя любовь… Я…
> В общем, это был сплошной поток фраз, начинавшихся с «я». Софи ответила:
> – Ты чудовище.
> – Да, я чудовище, и ты меня любишь, а значит, ты такая же дуреха, как невеста Франкенштейна.


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հիասքանչագույն գիրք է, ամենասուբյեկտիվ օբյեկտիվիզմն ու ամենաօբյեկտիվ սուբյեկտիվիզմը:
Ցենզուրայի ինկվիզիտորներին, գովազդային բիզնեսի ֆանատներին ու սոցիումի վրա «տարած» մարդկանց, ինչպես նաև ինքնասպանության ու թմրա*մոլության* հակված անհատներին, 0-ից 100 տարեկան չամուսնացած, «իրենց միակին սպասող» ռոմանտիկ օրիորդներին, «սեքս» բառից հիստերիկայի մեջ ընկնողներին ու էլի մի քանի հատկանիշներից գոնե մեկն իրենց մոտ հայտնաբերած մարդկանց բնավ խորհուրդ չեմ տա սա կարդալ:

----------


## comet

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
>  Ֆրեդերիկ Բեիգբեդեր «Իննսունիննը Ֆրանկ»


Լինկ ունես?

----------


## comet

Էդգար Պոի  "Ոսկե բզեզը" նովելն եմ սկսել: Սկիզբը խոստումնալից է :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Անրի Պերյուշո-Վան Գոգի կյանքը :Smile:

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.02.2009)

----------


## comet

Պոի "Բզեզը" վերջացրի: Անհավանական իրադրությունները շատ էին, բայց համոզիչ է: Հիմա նույն հեղինակի "Սպանություն Մորգ փողոցում" նովելն եմ կարդում: Զուտ ինտելեկտուալ դատողությունների վրա հիմնված ստեղծագործություններ են:

----------


## cold skin

> Պոի "Բզեզը" վերջացրի: Անհավանական իրադրությունները շատ էին, բայց համոզիչ է: Հիմա նույն հեղինակի "Սպանություն Մորգ փողոցում" նովելն եմ կարդում: Զուտ ինտելեկտուալ դատողությունների վրա հիմնված ստեղծագործություններ են:






Դեդուկտիվ մեթոդով գրված ստեծագործություններ են: Դեդուկցիա- մտածողություն, տրամաբանական մեթոդ, և՛ տեսնել, և՛ լսել:
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ նաև Ուիլկի Քոլինզ "Լուսնաքար" :Blush: 

 Հ.Գ. Ներողություն օֆֆտոպի համար :Blush:

----------

comet (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Դեդուկտիվ մեթոդով գրված ստեծագործություններ են: Դեդուկցիա- մտածողություն, տրամաբանական մեթոդ, և՛ տեսնել, և՛ լսել:
> Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ նաև Ուիլկի Քոլինզ "Լուսնաքար"
> 
>  Հ.Գ. Ներողություն օֆֆտոպի համար


Լուսնաքարը շատ շուտվանից եմ կարդացել... մի ձևի միապաղաղա ու պարզ մեջս տպավորվել... համենայն դեպս մտածում եմ Դոյլին կամ Ագաթային չի հասնի  :Tongue:

----------


## cold skin

> Լուսնաքարը շատ շուտվանից եմ կարդացել... մի ձևի միապաղաղա ու պարզ մեջս տպավորվել... համենայն դեպս մտածում եմ Դոյլին կամ Ագաթային չի հասնի


Համաձայն եմ :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Լինկ ունես?


http://www.lib.ru/INPROZ/BEGBEDER/99frankow.txt

Գիսաստղ, եթե ուզում ես Պոին իսկապես զգալ, կարդա «Աշերի տան անկումը», «Մերցենգերշտերնը», «Կարմիր մահվան դիմակն» ու այլ միստիկ պատմվածքներ:

----------

comet (26.02.2009), impression (26.02.2009), Հայկօ (26.02.2009)

----------


## impression

> http://www.lib.ru/INPROZ/BEGBEDER/99frankow.txt
> 
> Գիսաստղ, եթե ուզում ես Պոին իսկապես զգալ, կարդա «Աշերի տան անկումը», «Մերցենգերշտերնը», «Կարմիր մահվան դիմակն» ու այլ միստիկ պատմվածքներ:


Աշերի տան անկումը իրոք հրաշք գործ ա  :Love:

----------


## Rhayader

> Աշերի տան անկումը իրոք հրաշք գործ ա


Դու Բեիգբեդերը կարդա, Լիլ:

----------

impression (27.02.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *George Orwell - Animal Farm* (Անասնաֆերմա)
> Նոր եմ սկսել։


Լավն էր շատ, ուժեղ էր։ Իմ սիրած գրքերի ցուցակը մտավ։  :Smile:  Հաշվի առնելով, որ Pink Floyd–ի "Animals" ալբոմը գրվել է այդ ստեղծագործության հիման վրա, գիրքը վերջացնելուց հետո ալբոմը նոր ականջով լսելու ցանկություն առաջացավ, ինչն էլ, բնականաբար, ի կատար ածեցի։  :Smile: 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Albert Camus "The Stranger" (Ալբեր Քամյու – «Օտարը»)
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Քամյու ընդհանրապես չէի կարդացել, բայց նրա մասին շատ էի լսել խիստ դրական կարծիքներ, հատկապես վերջերս ավելի հետաքրքրեց, որոշեցի վերջապես էդ բացն էլ լրացնել։
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Maman died today.
Մայրիկն այսօր մահացավ։
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
34
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առայժմ առանձնապես չի գրավում, բայց հույսս չեմ կորցնում։

----------

Երկնային (27.02.2009)

----------


## cold skin

> Լավն էր շատ, ուժեղ էր։ Իմ սիրած գրքերի ցուցակը մտավ։  Հաշվի առնելով, որ Pink Floyd–ի "Animals" ալբոմը գրվել է այդ ստեղծագործության հիման վրա, գիրքը վերջացնելուց հետո ալբոմը նոր ականջով լսելու ցանկություն առաջացավ, ինչն էլ, բնականաբար, ի կատար ածեցի։ 
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Albert Camus "The Stranger" (Ալբեր Քամյու – «Օտարը»)
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> Քամյու ընդհանրապես չէի կարդացել, բայց նրա մասին շատ էի լսել խիստ դրական կարծիքներ, հատկապես վերջերս ավելի հետաքրքրեց, որոշեցի վերջապես էդ բացն էլ լրացնել։
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> Maman died today.
> 
> ...


Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ Քամյուի "Ժանտախտը" : Ես հայերեն տարբերակը ունեմ :Blush:

----------

Կաթիլ (14.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Կրկնություն՝ Հանթեր Ս. Թոմսոն, «Վախն ու ատելությունը Լաս Վեգասում»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Բեիգբեդերի անընդհատ հղումներն այս գրքին ի վերջո մոտս նոստալգիա առաջացրին:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Մի քիչ շատ գրեմ:



> We were somewhere around Barstow on the edge of the desert when the drugs began to take hold. I remember saying something like “I feel a bit lightheaded; maybe you should drive... .” And suddenly there was a terrible roar all around us and the sky was full of what looked like huge bats, all swooping and screeching and diving around the car, which was going about a hundred miles an hour with the top down to Las Vegas. And a voice was screaming: “Holy Jesus! What are these goddamn animals?”


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
22, Ա4 ֆորմատով:



> Luckily, nobody bothered me while I ran a quick inventory on the kit—bag. The stash was a hopeless mess, all churned together and half—crushed. Some of the mescaline pellets had disintegrated into a reddish—brown powder, but I counted about thirty—five or forty still intact. My attorney had eaten all the reds, but there was quite a bit of speed left...no more grass, the coke bottle was empty, one acid blotter, a nice brown lump of opium hash and six loose amyls . . . Not enough for anything serious, but a careful rationing of the mescaline would probably get us through the four—day Drug Conference.
> On the outskirts of Vegas I stopped at a neighborhood pharmacy and bought two quarts of Gold tequila, two fifths of Chivas Regal and a pint of ether. I was tempted to ask for some amyls. My angina pectoris was starting to act up. But druggist had the eyes of a mean Baptist hysteric. I told n I needed the ether to get the tape off my legs, but by that time he’d already rung the stuff up and bagged it. He didn’t give a fuck about ether.
> I wondered what he would say if I asked him for $22 worth Romilar and a tank of nitrous oxide. Probably he would sold it to me. Why not? Free enterprise....


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Շատ կուզեի, որ Ռուֆուսն էլ կարդա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ Քամյուի "Ժանտախտը" :


Ճիշտն ասած՝ արդեն «Անկումն» էի պատրաստվում կարդալ։ Բայց «Ժանտախտն» էլ կկարդամ երևի։  :Smile:  



> Ես հայերեն տարբերակը ունեմ


Դե, ինձ անգլերենն էլ է բավարարում, բացի դրանից, ես Հայաստանում չեմ,  ամեն դեպքում չէի կարող հանդիպել ու վերցնել։  :Sad:  Համենայնդեպս, շնորհակալություն։  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (28.02.2009), Երկնային (28.02.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


*Khaled Hosseini - The Kite Runner*



> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Վերջերս ֆիլմն եմ նայել, շատ տպավորված էի, գիրքն էլ ձեռքս ընկավ, որոշեցի անպայման գիրքն էլ կարդալ։ 



> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


I became what I am at the age of twelve, on a frgid overcast day in the winter of 1975.



> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


43



> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Քանի որ ֆիլմը դիտել եմ ու պատմությանն ընդհանուր առմամբ ծանոթ եմ, նոր տպավորությունները շատ չեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում պարզ է, որ ֆիլմը որքան էլ լավ լիներ, չէր կարող արտացոլել գրքի ամբողջ խորությունը։ Հաճույքով եմ կարդում։ :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես հիմա գիրք չեմ կարդում  :Sad:   իմ ամենասիրած զբաղմունքն է,բայց վերջերս չեմ կարողանում գտնել ինչ եմ ուզում,սկսում եմ կարդալ հետո չեմ կարողանում շարունակել... :Sad: 
Հիմա խորհուրդ էլի տվեք ինձ, ո՞ր գիրքը կարդամ, նախընտրում եմ դետեկտիվ գեղարվեստորեն շարադրված,ոչ թե չոր ձևով գրված... կարելի է նաև ինչ-որ մեկի կյանքը...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հիմա խորհուրդ էլի տվեք ինձ, ո՞ր գիրքը կարդամ, նախընտրում եմ դետեկտիվ գեղարվեստորեն շարադրված,ոչ թե չոր ձևով գրված... կարելի է նաև ինչ-որ մեկի կյանքը...


Ագաթա Քրիստի կարդա, Պուարոյի մասին, շատ լավն ա

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Շնորհակլալ եմ Արամ ջան, բայց կարդացել էի  :Smile: 
Վերջացնում եմ արդեն «Ջեննի Գերհարդ» Դրայզեր  :Love:

----------

Enigmatic (27.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (23.03.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վերջացնում եմ արդեն «Ջեննի Գերհարդ» Դրայզեր


 Շատ եմ սիրում Դրայզերի էտ գործը  :Love:  Հիմա կարդում եմ Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ "Լուսին և վեցպենսանոց" Գոգենի կյանքն է էս ստղծագործության մեջ ներկայացված:

----------

Jarre (23.03.2009), Monk (27.03.2009), Rhayader (05.04.2009), Մանե (27.03.2009)

----------


## comet

Ռեյ Բրեդբերիի "Մահն ու աղջիկը" կարդացի այսօր :Love:

----------

Rhayader (05.04.2009)

----------


## Դեյզի

Մ. Բուբեր  «Ես և դու», շատ դժվար սկսեցի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Սթիվեն Քինգ , պատմվածքները

բայց այդքան էլ վախենալու չեն  :Tongue:  երևի լավերը ձեռքս չեն ընկել  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Gandhi: All Men Are Brothers
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Գանդիի նկատմամբ միշտ պատկառանք եմ ունեցել, ցանկացա ավելի շատ բան իմանալ նրա մասին, մենք էլ տանն ունեինք գիրքը, վաղուց էի մտադիր կարդալ, վերջապես սկսեցի։  :Smile: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
It is not my purpose to attempt a real autobiography. I simply want to tell the story of my experiments with the truth, and as my life consists of nothing buy those experiments, it is true that the story will take the shape of autobiography. But I shall not mind, if every page of it speaks of my experiments.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
15
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Բավական հետաքրքիր է։ Գիտեի, որ գաղափարների ու հայացքների առումով շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունեմ Գանդիի հետ, բայց գիրքը կարդալու ընթացքում պարզեցի, որ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ ընդհանրություններ ունենք, քան կարծում էի...  :Shok:  Նրա շատ  մտքեր ու զգացողություններ կարծես ճշգրտությամբ իմը լինեն...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Միաժամանակ մի ուրիշ գիրք էլ եմ կարդում.
*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Albert Camus "The Fall" (Ալբեր Քամյու  «Անկումը»)
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ընկերներիցս շատ էի լսել էս գրքի մասին, հետաքրքրել էր։
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
May i, monsieur, offer my services without the risk of intruding?
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
7
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առայժմ առանձնապես գլուխ չեմ հանում, թե ինչն ինչոց է...  :Xeloq:  Բավական արտառոց ու դժվարընկալելի սկիզբ ունի... Տեսնենք...  :Think:

----------


## Դեկադա

Բացի  ներքոհիշյալ  գիքը  կարդում  եմ  նաև  մի շատ  հետաքրքիր  գիրք  կնոջ  և  տղամարդու  հոգեբանությքն  մասին:
*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆ. Դոստոևսկի«Կարամազով եղբայրները»:
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Միշտ  մտածել  եմ, որ  Հյուգոյի «Թշվառների»-ի  նման  բարդ  գիրք  է  և  որոշեցի կարծիքս  ստուգել:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
....Սկսելով կենսագրությունն իմ  հերոսի`Ալեքսեյ Ֆյոդորովիչ Կարամազովի, որոշ  տարակուսանքի  մեջ  եմ  գտնվում:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
219
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
... չէի  պատկերացնում, որ  էսքան  սահուն  կկարդացվի...տպավորություններս  վերջում:

----------


## Venus

Էմիլիո Սալգարի << Սև Ծովահենը>>  :Hands Up: 
Մի 2 անգամ կարդացել եմ, բայց `էլի կարդում եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## comet

Ա. Մ. Բաբայան 
Անգլերենի ինքնուսույց :LOL: 
Դասատու եմ ուզում :Blush:

----------


## Mariam1556

Կարդում եմ Դանիել Կեյս-ի "Ծաղիկներ Ալջերնոի համար" վեպը. :Ok:

----------

Rhayader (09.04.2009), Հայկօ (09.04.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարդում եմ Դանիել Կեյս-ի "Ծաղիկներ Ալջերնոի համար" վեպը.


Եթե դեռ շատ չես խորացել, պատմվածքը կարդա: Վեպը շատ ա ձանձխել: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչպես ասում էր Վերածննդի շրջանի մեծն էնդոկրինոլոգ Էդ Գարպօն, «Երբեք յոթ հարյուր էջ մի ծամծմեք այն, ինչ տեղավորվում է քսան էջում»:

----------

Mariam1556 (09.04.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

> Եթե դեռ շատ չես խորացել, պատմվածքը կարդա: Վեպը շատ ա ձանձխել: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչպես ասում էր Վերածննդի շրջանի մեծն էնդոկրինոլոգ Էդ Գարպօն, «Երբեք յոթ հարյուր էջ մի ծամծմեք այն, ինչ տեղավորվում է քսան էջում»:


Իսկականից , ոնց որ սերիալ լինի չափից շատ են խորանում  մանրուքների վրա , բայց քանի որ թեման հետաքրքիր և պարզ ,արագ է ընթերցվում

----------


## comet

Մի շատ անուշ բալիկի համար Ջեյմս Գրինվուդի "Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկն " եմ կարդում :Love: 
Վերադարձ դեպի մանկություն :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Н.Гоголь "Мертвые души", վերընթերցում եմ: Այս ստեղծագործությունը շատ եմ սիրում: 
Պարզ ու հստակ ներկայացնում է մեր իրականությունը:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Рэй Брэдбери «Марсианские хроники»

----------

comet (01.07.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Դոստոյեվսկի - Կարամազով Եղբայրներ

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Համ գիրքը շատ են գովում, համ էլ ռուսական դասական գրականություն սիրում եմ կարդալ

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Alexey Fyodorovitch Karamazov was the third son of Fyodor Pavlovitch Karamazov, a landowner well known in our district in his own day, and still remembered among us owing to his gloomy and tragic death, which happened thirteen years ago, and which I shall describe in its proper place.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

39-ը ընդհանուր 800+ էջից  :Smile: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Եսիմ, հլը որևէ հետաքրքիր բան չի կատարվել... Տեսնենք հետո ինչ կլինի....

----------


## Չիպ

Վերընթերցում եմ Դանտե Ալիգերիի "Աստվածային կատակերգություն" ու եթե գիշերը  շատ հոգնած չեմ լինում Շիրազի երկերի 2-րդ հատորը

----------


## Կաթիլ

Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ «Ապրելու ժամանակը և մեռնելու ժամանակը»

----------

Jarre (26.04.2009)

----------


## Չիպ

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...



*1.*Անրի Պերյուշո "Վան Գոգի կյանքը"
*2.*Ակումբի գրառումներումների մեջ տեսա, հետաքրքրեց ու որոշեցի կարդալ
*3.*Նիդեռլանդները սոսկ վարդակակաչների անծայրածիր դաշտ չէ, ինչպես հաճախ կարծում են օտարերկրացիները
*4.*121
*5.* Դե բավականին հետաքրքիր է իմանալ հայտնի նկարչի կյանքի մանրամասները

----------

Jarre (26.04.2009)

----------


## Թիթիզ

ես կրկին փորձում եմ կարդալ Դանթե Ալիգերա ,,Աստածային կատակերգություն" բայց զգում եմ  երևի  չկարողանամ  վերջացնել.
Չիպ եթե  սիրում ես արվեստագետների մասին կարդալ կարդա  Օգյուստ  Ռոդեն, շատ  հետաքրքիր է

----------

Լեո (30.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Չիպ եթե  սիրում ես արվեստագետների մասին կարդալ կարդա  Օգյուստ  Ռոդեն, շատ  հետաքրքիր է


Ռոդենի կյանքի մասին պատմող գիրքը ես կարդացել եմ դպրոցական հասակում և շատ-շատ եմ տպավորվել: Ընտիր գիրք է  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Վոյնիչ <<Բոռ>>
Էլի եմ կարդացե դուրս գալիս է որոշեցի վերհիշել  :Wink: 
շատ եմ ուզում կարդալ Մյոլլեր չեմ գտնում  :Sad:

----------

Hripsimee (30.06.2009), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (30.06.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

1.The Bronte  story- Tim Vicary
2. Շատ եմ սիրում Շառլոթ Բրոնտեի Ջեյն Էյրը , երևի մի 20 անգամ վերակարդացել եմ  :Smile: 
Էմիլի Բրոնտեյի Wuthering Height-ից հետո էլ սկսեցի Էմիլիով հետաքրքրվել:

3.There was a cold wind this afternoon , but the sun shone or an hour or two.

4.վերջին :Blush: 
5.Շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է , ներկայացնում է  բոլոր Բրոնտե քույրերին ու պատմողի դերում նրանց հայրն է , շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ  իմացա Շառլոթի ու Էմիլիի մասին , օրինակ որ սկզբնապես նրանք ընտրել են Currer Bell և Ellis Bell կեղծանունները` չմատնելու համար , որ աղջիկներ են (այդ շրջանում ոչ ոք չէր հավատում , որ աղջիկը կարող է լավ գիրք գրել :Tongue: )

----------

Հետաքրքրություն ջան (30.06.2009)

----------


## Manya

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


Դիկենս «Թվիստ Օլիվեր» մայրիկս խորհուրդ տվեց ու ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Դուք էլ կարդացեք չեք փոշմանի: Մի տղայի մասին է ու իր դաժան կյանքի:

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


*1.* Отто Вейнигер "Пол и Характер"
*2.*  Համակուրսեցիս խորհուրդ տվեց
*3.* Отличаюшаяся наибольщей обшностью классификация, которая большенство живых существ разделяет на цамцов и самок, мужчин и беншен, не может устаять против фактов действительности.
B]4.[/B]
223
B]5.[/B] Բավականին հետաքրքիր մտքեր է արտահայտված  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


*1.* Отто Вейнигер "Пол и Характер"
*2.*  Համակուրսեցիս խորհուրդ տվեց
*3.* Отличаюшаяся наибольщей обшностью классификация, которая большенство живых существ разделяет на цамцов и самок, мужчин и беншен, не может устаять против фактов действительности.
*4.* 223
*5.* Բավականին հետաքրքիր մտքեր է արտահայտված  :Hands Up:

----------


## Katka

*Джером Д.Сэлинджер. Над пропастью во ржи.*

Շատ լավն է: Մինչեւ հիմա  միայն հաճույք եմ ստանում, շատ արագ իրականությունից վերանում ու հայտնվում հերոսի մոտ: Գիրքը նվեր ստացա ու էլ որոշելու ժամանակ չունեցա :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Гари Потер и дари смерти

----------


## RomanAni

Կարդում եմ Ագաթա Քրիստի: Շատ հետաքրքիր գիրքա.Սպանության մասինա: Ընկերսա  տվել գիրքը, որ կառդամ, հասել եմ 196 -րդ էջը:

----------

Legolas (22.09.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Բրայան Ալդիս - Սուպերխաղալիքները բավականացնում են ողջ ամառ :Love: 
Սթիվեն Սփիլբերգի «Արհեստական Ինտելլեկտ» ֆիլմի առաջին գործողությունընկարահանվել է այս պատմվածքի հիման վրա: Հայկօ, նամանավանդդուպետք է որ կարդացած լինես:

----------


## Կաթիլ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Գի Դը Մոպասան  «Մահվան պես հզոր»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Manon-ը խորհուրդ տվեց  :Smile: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Առաստաղի բաց պատուհանից լույսը ընկել էր ընդարձակ արվեստանոցը:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Նոր եմ սկսել, էջ 31

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առայժմ միայն կասեմ, որ հաճույքով եմ կարդում, տեսնենք…  :Smile:

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
> Առայժմ միայն կասեմ, որ հաճույքով եմ կարդում, տեսնենք…


Բավականին հետաքրքիրա հաստատ չես փոշմանի կարդալու համար, ուղղակի ավարտը մի քիչ տխուրա…

----------

Կաթիլ (15.07.2009)

----------


## E-la Via

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


Կարդում եմ Օշո «Կիոսան՝  ձենի ճշմարիտ վարպետ»:
Օշոյի մասին պատմել էին, որոշեցի, որ ես էլ ծանոթանամ:
Օշոյի առաջին գիրքը չէ, որ կարդում եմ և յուրաքանչյուրով հիացած եմ: Սա էլ բացառություն չէ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կարդում եմ Օշո «Կիոսան՝  ձենի ճշմարիտ վարպետ»:
> Օշոյի մասին պատմել էին, որոշեցի, որ ես էլ ծանոթանամ:
> Օշոյի առաջին գիրքը չէ, որ կարդում եմ և յուրաքանչյուրով հիացած եմ: Սա էլ բացառություն չէ:


Ֆուուու :Bad: 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* Միխաել Էնդե «Անվերջանալի պատմություն» :Love: 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* Վերջին երեք տարվա մեջ չէի կարդացել ոչ մի անգամ, կարոտել էի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 



> *ТСИНИКУБ ИКВАЛ НИЯЗОХ реднаероК дарноК лраК*
> Эти непонятные слова можно было прочитать на стеклянной двери маленькой книжной лавочки, но, разумеется, только если смотреть на улицу из глубины полутемного помещения.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* Տասնիննը:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* Կարելի է խղճալ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր գոնե ֆիլմը չեն տեսել փոքր ժամանակ: Իսկ գիրքը պարզապես հրաշք է:

----------

Ֆրեյա (22.09.2009)

----------


## snow

Ես ել Ստենդալի <Պարմի մենաստանն > եմ կարդում, Ինչու? եմ կարդում, որովհետև վերջերս եմ գնել, բացի այդ համալսարանի տարիներին հանձնարարված էր կարդալ, բայց ես ժամանակ չունենալու պատճառով չէի կարդացել, ու հիմա որոշել եմ լրացնել բաց թողածս:

----------


## Dayana

Հեմինգուեյ - "Երբ ծագում է արևը" ու Ռեմարկ - հայերեն երևի Սև տապանաքար, մի խոսքով`  Черный обелиск , ու քնի որ ես ռուսերեն կարդում եմ 2րդ դասարանում սովորող ուզբեկի պես, վերջին 3 ամսում դեռ կեսն եմ կարդացել: ուֆ  :Sad:

----------


## Շինարար

«Գարուն» ամսագրում կարդում եմ Վ. Այվազյանի հոդվածը իր դեռևս լույս չտեսած վեպի մասին, մի քիչ դժվար է հասկանալ, երբ վեպին ծանոթ չես, բայց ինձ հետաքրքրեց այն, որ ինքը իր վեպը անվանում է բարբարոս և նրբահյուս, իսկ ես գիտեի, թե այսօրվա մեր գրողները գրում են միայն գռեհիկ և հայհոյահյուս գործեր, իր ոճը անհարկի բարդ է, հմենայն դեպս հոդվածիծ այդ տպավորությունն եմ ստանում, բայց կիրթ և զսպված, գրականության մեջ գնահատում եմ այդ ոճը, որի դեմքերից էին Զորյանը, Վ. Պետրոսյանը և Ա. Բակունցը: Այսինքը դա այն է, ինչը եթե ես չեմ էլ սիրում, համենայն դեպս հարգում եմ ու արդեն ցանկացա կարդալ նաև վեպը: Չգիտեմ՝ ում էր այսքան բանը հետաքրքիր, որ գրեցի, բայց ցանկացա կիսվել:

----------


## snow

Վարուժամ Նալբանդյանի <Տրդատ 3-րդ > դրաման եմ կարդում, բավականին հետաքրքիր է  գրված:

----------


## Թիթիզ

Այս  պահին  չեմ  կարդում , բայց  փնտրում եմ Քամուց  քշվածները , ով կարող  է օգնել ?

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ամեն օր քնելուց առաջ կարդում եմ հեքիաթ:  :Baby: 

*Սաղաթել Հարությունյան - «Ծիպիլին, Տիմբական և ծիծաղը»*

----------

Chuk (23.09.2009), Yeghoyan (22.09.2009), Հայկօ (22.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

Говард Рейнгольд  "Умная толпа : новая социальная революция"...

խորհուրդ կտամ... շատ հետաքրքիր ու միաժամանակ ցնցող....

----------


## Լեո

Մարկ Տվեն - «Կոնեկտիկուտցի Յանկին Արթուր թագավորի արքունիքում»

Նոր ես ուզում սկսել, դեռ կարծիք չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Sayuri

Ռուս գրականուտյան հատված է մոտս, որոշեցի կարդալ Տոլստոյ, Աննա Կարենինա: Հենց դա,որովհետև դուրս եկավ "Elegance d'հerison" գիրքը,հասել եմ 133 եջին, ու գերագույն հաճույք եմ ստանում:

"Բոլոր երջանիկ ընտանիքներյնման են իրար, ամեն դժբախտ ընտանիք, դժբախտ է յուրովի"

----------

Enigmatic (23.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.09.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

"Կնքահայր"-ը կարդացի պրծա, տպավորված եմ շատ, անչափ դուrս եկավ, խոսքերով չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ :Love: , էսօր էլ ֆիլմն են ցույց տալիս, բայց դե գիրքը ուրիշ ա:

----------

Yeghoyan (27.10.2009), Yevuk (09.10.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

_1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա_
*Մարթա Կետրո - Դառը շոկոլադ: Գիրք մխիթարումների:*
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ասացին, որ Մարկես է հիշեցնում :Tongue: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
«Իմ սերն իմ մեջ է, այն ոչ մի տեղ չի կորի, փոխվում են միայն օբյեկտները»:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
18
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Մարկեսին բնավ չի հիշեցնում, բայց իրոք ցնցող է:

----------

comet (08.10.2009), Բարեկամ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Րաֆֆու  ,,Սամվելը,,

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Դպրոցական տարիքից ուզում էի կարդալ ու չէր հաջողվում :Dntknw: վերջապես հաջողվեց :Blush: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Լուսնի եղջյուրը ծածկվեցավ Քարքե լեռան ետևում.........

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
309

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
լավ գիրք է :Wink: /երևի թե բոլորն էլ գիտեն սրա մասին/

----------


## Ilona

կարդում եմ մի քանի գիրք՛ Charles Dickens "Oliver Twist", Ирано-таджикская поэзия, Курт Воннегат "Колыбель для кошки". Երևի ավելի խելացի կլիներ մեկը վերջացնել հետո մյուսը կարդալ, բայց չեմ հասցնում :Wink:

----------


## comet

> _1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա_
> *Մարթա Կետրո - Դառը շոկոլադ: Գիրք մխիթարումների:*
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> Ասացին, որ Մարկես է հիշեցնում
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> «Իմ սերն իմ մեջ է, այն ոչ մի տեղ չի կորի, փոխվում են միայն օբյեկտները»:
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> 18
> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
> Մարկեսին բնավ չի հիշեցնում, բայց իրոք ցնցող է:


Վաղուց էի փնտրում, վերջապես գտա  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն հայերեն թարգմանության համար, Սոֆ:

----------


## Askalaf

Պատասխանեմ հումորով։

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

«ԴԱՐ» ԱԿՈՒՄԲ

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

ՀԱՐՄԱՐ Է

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր ...  :Smile: 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

հենց հիմա՝ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=1745&page=28 , այսինքն 28

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

ԳԵՐԱԶԱՆՑ

 :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ցավոք արդեն 4 տարի է գեղարվեստական որևէ գիրք չեմ կարդացել։ Ամոթ։

----------

Chilly (08.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.10.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Վաղուց էի փնտրում, վերջապես գտա 
> Շնորհակալություն հայերեն թարգմանության համար, Սոֆ:


Ցավոք, թարգմանությունս կիսատ է :Sad:  ժամանակ չեմ գտնում այն ավարտելու համար:

----------


## comet

Իրոք որ ցնցող է: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ շարունակությանը :Smile:

----------


## Cracker

Эви Немет, Гарт Снайдер, Скотт Сибасс, Трент Р. Хейн - UNIX для профессионалов (3 издание)  :Smile: 
Վերջերն եմ հասել.... հոյակապ գիրք  ա, մենակ թե մի քիչ են HP-UX-ի պահը չի դզում ))

----------


## snow

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


Պաուլո Կոելհո«Ալքիմիկոսը»
 Որովհետև շատ-շատ էի լսել այս գրքի մասին
Ալքիմիկոսը ձեռքն առավ այն գիրքը, որ մի մարդ քարավանի հետ էր բերել
Հասել եմ էջ 124
Հրաշալի գիրք է:

----------


## cold skin

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> 
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
> 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
> 
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> 
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


1.Ֆրենսիս Սքոթ Ֆիցջերալդ «Նորից Բաբելոնում»
2. Ձեռքս է ընկել «20-րդ դարի արտասահմանյան արձակը», կարդում եմ:
3. «-Իսկ որտե՞ղ է միստր Քեմբելը,- հարցրեց Չարլին:
-Գնացել է Շվեյցարիա: Միստր Քեմբելը չափազանց հիվանդ է, միստր Վոլես»…
4. Քանի թր պատմվածքների հավաքածու է, ապա ըստ գրքի 110, իսկ ըստ պտմվածքի՝ 4…
5. Հրաշալի հավաքածու է… Այս ստեղծագործեւթյուն էլ հավանում եմ…Իմիջիայլոց Բաբելոն ասելով այստեղ հեղինակը ի նկատի ունի Փարիզը, ուր 20-ական թվականներին բնակություն էին հաստատել երիտասարդ ամերիկացի մտավորականներից շատերը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2009)

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Կարդում եմ *Դոմինիկ Յուբե* "_Յա տակ խաչու_"
Շատ լավ գիրքա հոգեբանություն շատ եմ սիրում դրա համար էլ կարդում եմ արդեն գիրքը վերջացրել եմ ուրիշ գրքեր եմ ման գալիս որ կարդամ ընդհանրապես էս տեսակ գրքերը օգնում են մարդկանց ճանաչել:

----------


## Հանուման

> Ես զգում էի որ սատանայի մատը խառնա այդ պատմության մեջ, բայց մյուս կողմից Վարպետնա այն գրում։ Այսինքն Վարպետը գրումա սատանայի ազդեցության տակ։ Հիմա շատ բաներ ավելի պարզ են դառնում։ Շնորհակալ եմ։
> 
> Ես այստեղ մի քանի մարդու հարցրի այդ գրքի մասին, որոնք այն կարդացել են, և ոչ մեկ ընդհանրապես չեր հասկացել այդ գրքի իմաստը։ Դրանից հետո նոր այստեղ հարցրեցի։ Ինձ թվում է առաջին թեթևակի կարդալուց հետո շատ մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում այս գիրքը։


Կներեք.
Ես մտածում եմ թվում է , որ Վոլանդը սատանան չէ։
Վոլանդը ավելի շուտ, ռուսականաացված Մեֆիստոֆելն է Գյոթեի Ֆաուստ–ից։ Համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ ընկալում դրանց։ դրանք բացարձակ չարիք չեն ինչպիսին է համարվում սատանան, դրանք ինչ որ հատուկ էվոլուցիոն ֆունկցիաներ կրող կերպարներ են։
Մոտաորապես մեջբերեմ Մեֆիստոֆելի խոսքերից։
«Я то зло что творит добро и зло во имя добра и зла» 
Իսկ Վոլանդը լինելով չար ուժ սովետական «անհավատության» նկատմամբ պատժիչ դեր է կատարում։ Նաև ինչ որ իմաստով պաշտպանում է Վարպետին և Մարգարիտային։
Չնայած Վոլանդի արբանյակներից երկուսը իրոք չարքեր են։
Ազզազելոն և Բեգեմոտը եբրայական կաբբալիստական դիցաբանության մեջ հանդես են գալիս որպես Ազզազել և Բհեգեմոտ։

----------

Loki (19.10.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

1.Կարդում եմ Կ.Կաստանեդա «Արծվի պարգևը»։
2.Հերթը դրան է հասել  :Smile: 
3.Չեմ հիշում
4.Չեմ հիշում
5.Շատ զիլ է

----------


## Ֆոտոն

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*Ծովինար Բանուչյան - Տե՛ս, որ լռում եմ...*

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
*Չեմ ասի*

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

*Իմ ստվերում ես չեմ, այլ ուրիշ մեկը,
Ինձ ճանաչում եք, նրան չգիտեք:

* 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
131

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*Շատ լավ է գրում, պատմվածքները մանավանդ: Ժամանակակից լավագույններից է:*

----------

Chuk (19.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

1.Теодор Драйзер  ,,Титан,, 
2. ընկերուհուս խորհրդով
3.Когда Фрэнк Алджернон Каупервуд вышел из филадельфийской исправительной тюрьмы, он понял, что с прежней жизнью в родном городе покончено. 
4. 174
5.վատը չի, բայց հերոսի բարոյական վարքագիծը .....  :Think:  հետաքրքիր գիրք է :Xeloq:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


1, Илюстрированная Энциклопедия Символов
2, Սիմվոլիկա շատ եմ սիրում
3,  Предисловие. Определить символов нельзя....
4, 20
2, Հետաքրքիր ու ճանաչողական

----------

Rhayader (22.10.2009), Բարեկամ (22.10.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Генри Лайон Олди - Мессия очищает диск
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Վաղուց էի պլանավորում, ոչ մի կերպ չէր ստացվում :Sad: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 



> Тигр выпускает когти, не думая о них, но жертва не может скрыться. Дракон использует силу, не замечая ее, однако гора не может устоять.
> _Из поучений мастеров_


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
41,6% (ծրագիրը տոկոսով է ցույց տալիս)
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ամենաինտելեկտուալ ֆենտեզի գրքերից է, որ երբևէ կարդացել եմ: :Love:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

1.* Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Վան Գոգի կյանքը - Անրի Պերյուշո 
2. *Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մի անգամ կարդացել եմ, փոքր ժամանակ, բայց առանց հասկանալու, ուզում եմ նկարչի ապրումները, զգացածը  ավելի խորը հասկանալ:
3. *Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Նիդեռլանդները սոսկ վարդակակաչների անծայրածիր դաշտ չէ...
4. *Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
130

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Նար-Դոս «Սպանված աղավնին»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Հիմա այն բավականին մոդայիկ է դարձել կապված էկրանավորման հետ, իսկ ես շատ աղոտ էի հիշում
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Գիշերվա ժամը երկուսին մոտ էր:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
երկրորդ մաս՝ առաջին էջ
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ավելին, քան կսպասեի, շատ հետաքրքիր է կարդացվում:

----------


## Հայկօ

_1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:_

Սթիվեն Քինգ, Տոմմինոկերները

_2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:_

Մի անգամ *Ֆրեյան* ասաց, որ սրա հիման վրա նկարած ֆիլմը ահավոր սարսափելի ու ազդու երևույթ էր իր կյանքում, հիմա ուզում եմ կարդալ, հետո միանգամից ֆիլմը նայել:

_3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):_




> Мы встретили Гарри Трумэна, когда он прогуливался возле Статуи Свободы. Мы спросили:
> - Что вы можете сказать по поводу войны?
> Он ответил:
> - Это отличный выход из положения.
> Мы спросили:
> - А как насчет атомной бомбы? Не сожалеете ли вы об этом?
> Он ответил:
> - Передайте мне вон ту бутылку и займитесь лучше своими собственными проблемами.
> 
> _"Вниз по течению". Властелины Дождя._


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
Ուղիղ 60% (է-գիրք է  :Smile:  ):

_5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:_

Քինգը ավելի լավ բաներ էլ ունի գրած: Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ստանդարտ Սթիվեն Քինգ է:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Խաչիկ Դաշտենց   ,,Ռանչպարների կանչը,,

Թելման Զուրաբյան   ,,Թորոս Ռոսլին,,

----------


## Farfalla

1. Марта Кетро - «Горький шоколад. Книга утешений»
2. Ընկերուհուս խորհրդով
3. Когда сказаны все слова, написаны все письма……
4. 57
5. Բավականին հետաքրքիր է, հաճույքով կարդում եմ

----------

Rhayader (23.10.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> _Ամեն մեկն, ով հեծանիվ է քշում, իմ ընկերն է:
> Գարի Ֆիշեր_


*Ի՞նչ գիրք ես կարդում*
Էռլենդ Լու - Նաիվ: Հիասքանչ է
*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիր հենց այդ գիրքը կարդալ*
Ընկերներիցս մեկը (Շպիգելն) էր խորհուրդ տվել:
*Ինչպե՞ս է սկսում*



> Ես երկու ընկեր ունեմ: Մեկը լավն է, իսկ մյուսը՝ վատը: Նաև եղբայր ունեմ: Իմ եղբայրը միգուցե այնքան համակրելի չի, որքան ես, բայց, ընդհանուր առմամբ, նորմալ է:


*Ո՞ր էջն ես հասել*
Հենց նոր վերջացրեցի, սա գրելու ընթացքում:
*Տպավորությունը մինչև հիմա*
Նաիվ: Հիասքանչ է:
Փորձեմ ավելի երկար ասել: Գիրքը մի մարդու մասին է, որն իր կյանքի մի պահի հայտնաբերում է, որ կորցրել է հետաքրքրությունն ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ: Նա ցանկանում է զգալ, որ ապրում է բարի աշխարհում, որ ամեն ինչ կապված է, բայց այդ զգացողությունը չկա: Դրանից բուժվելու համար նա փորձում է փրկություն գտնել պարզության մեջ, մտովի վերադառնալով իր մանկությանը, երբ կային իսկապես կարևոր բաներ: Թե որտեղ կտանի այդ ճանապարհորդությունը հերոսին ու ընթերցողին՝ կարող եք զգալ, եթե կարդաք նորվեգացի հեղինակի իսկապես հրաշալի վեպը: Մասնավորապես, կուզեի, որ այն ընկներ Անուկի, Վուլֆի, Դեժավյուի, Ջետրոյի ու Ֆրեյայի ձեռքերը:

----------

Katka (05.08.2010), Դատարկություն (23.10.2009), Ուլուանա (23.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

1. Сесилия Ахерн – P.S. Я люблю тебя
2. ֆիլմը դուրս չեկավ, որոշեցի գիրքը կարդամ կարծիքս փոխելու համար
3. Xолли поднесла к лицу его старый синий свитер.
4. 15 էջ

----------


## Գուգօ

> Խաչիկ Դաշտենց   ,,Ռանչպարների կանչը,,
> 
> Թելման Զուրաբյան   ,,Թորոս Ռոսլին,,


Ռանչպարների կանչը -  հիանալի գիրք է :Wink:  


իսկ ես ունեմ 5862 չկարդացված գրառում, երևի մի քանի օր կզբաղվեմ սրանով :LOL: 
աուդիո գրքերը հաշվի մեջ ե՞ն :Think:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*Հ. Մալո - «Առանց ընտանիքի»*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
*Ընկերոջ խորհրդով*  :Wink: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
*Ես ընկեցիկ եմ:*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*վերջին՝ 377*
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*Շատ լավն է, բարի, ինչպես ես եմ սիրում*  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (26.10.2009), Enigmatic (26.10.2009), Դեկադա (30.10.2009), Շինարար (26.10.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

1.Կառլոս Կաստանեդա «Հուրը ներսից» (Огонь изнутри)
2. Շատ է դուրս գալիս
3. «Ես անտրոպոլոգիական համալսարանի ուսանող էի.....»  ինչ որ մի նման բան
4. 10
5. Շատ հզոր գրող է ։ Վատ գիրք չունի։

----------


## Yevuk

1. Пауло Коэльо – "Вероника решает умереть"

2. Շատ էի լսել այս ստեղծագործության մասին ու միայն լավ կարծիքներ, հետաքրքրեց…

3. Սկսվում է այսպես. "Одиннадцатого ноября 1997 года Вероника окончате:ьно решила свести счеты с жизнью."

4. Հասել եմ 60-րդ էջին

5. Հետաքրքիր է, հատկապես գլխավոր կերպարի մտքերը, որին դեռ որ մի քիչ ինձ եմ  նմանեցնում…

----------

cold skin (06.11.2009)

----------


## Ilona

Трумэн Капоте "Завтрак у Тиффани" :Hands Up: 
Ափսոս սկզբից ֆիլմը նայեցի, հիմա էդքան մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ չեմ կարդում, բայց արժի և գիրքը կարդալ և ֆիլմը նայել :Ok:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

Ես խառը վիճակների մեջ եմ հիմա (ինչը, կարծում եմ՝ շատ վատ է, միանգամից մի հազար հատ գիրք կարդալն էշություն է, բայց անում եմ)՝

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ջ.Ջ. Ֆրեզեր - «Ոսկե ճյուղը»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ամբողջ կյանքում սեղանի գիրք է եղել՝ 1 դասարանից մեջը տերևներ ու ծաղիկներ էի չորացնում: Վերջը որոշեցի տեսնել, թե ինչ է գրված այդ բազմաչարչար գրքում: Պարզվեց լավ էլ համապատասխան գործ էի ընտրել էդ գրքի հետ անելու, բովանդակությանն ահագին բռնում է:  :Smile: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
«Խմբագրության կողմից»-ը հանած՝ «Սույն գրքի հիմնական նպատակն է տալ այն հետաքրքրական կանոնի բացատրությունը, որը Արիտիայում Դիանայի քրմի պաշտոնի ժառանցման կարգն էր սահմանում:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
109/851
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
դեռ 1/8-րդին էլ չեմ հասել, բայց արդեն էնհան նոր բան եմ սովորել, որ էլ ասելու չի: Ուղղակի ափսոս վերջին 2 շաբաթ է, ձեռքս չեմ առել:  :Sad: 

Լսում եմ (աուդիոգիրք է), հարկ եղած դեպքում՝ գրվածին հետևում.

1. Հովարդ Լավկրաֆտ - «Կտուլհուի կանչը»
2. Վերջը էսօր որոշեցի իմանալ, թե Մետալլիկայի Call of Ktulu-ն ինչ գրող ու սև ցավ ա)))
3. "Можно предположить, что еще сохранились представители тех могущественных сил или существ... свидетели того страшно далекого периода, когда сознание являло себя в формах и проявлениях, исчезнувших задолго до прихода волны человеческой цивилизации... в формах, память о которых сохранили лишь поэзия и легенда, назвавшие их богами, чудовищами и мифическими созданиями всех видов и родов..." Элджернон Блэквуд
4. Հասել եմ 24-րդ րոպեին:
5. Ինչ լավ է, որ Բարտոնը որոշեց ստեղծագործության վերնագիրը փոխել: Ու ինչ լավ է, որ ինքը Լավկրաֆտ էր սիրում ))

1. Ֆ. Նիցշե - Այսպես խոսեց Զրադաշտը
2. Էս գրքի մասին «բլահ-բլահ տեսություն»-ներով էի կարդացել ու իհարկե հետաքրքրեց, շուտվանից էի ուզում կարդալ, բայց ռուսերենով ալարում էի (հա, ես ռուսերեն ալարում եմ կարդալ :Smile:  ), էն էլ էս ամառ գրախանութներից մեկում հայերեն թարգմանությունը տեսա, ծնկներս թուլացան, դեռ մի քանի օր առաջ եմ ծանոթից (գրեթե թարգմանողից) վերցրել:
3. Երբ բոլորեց Զրադաշտի 30 տարին՝ նա թողեց իր հայրենիքը և լիճն իր հայրենյաց և լեռները գնաց:
4. Դեռ միայն թարգմանության հեղինակի նախաբանն եմ կարդացել:
5. Բնականաբար դեռ չեմ ուզում հայտնել:

1. Ս. Ցվայգ - «Մարդկության աստեղային ժամերը»
2. «Շախմատային նովել»-ի համար էի ուզում, որոշեցի մնացածն էլ կարդալ:
3. Ոչ մի արվեստագետ օր-օրի, ամեն օր 24 ժամ շարունակ արվեստագետ չի լինում. բոլոր ճշմարիտ, անանց արժեքները, որ հաջողվում է ստեղծել, նա ստեղծում է ներշնչանքի սակավաթիվ ու հազվագյուտ պահերին միայն:
4. Խառն եմ կարդում (առանձին պատվածքներ են), բան չի մնացել, էսօր գոնե սա կհելնի ցուցակից:
5. «Շախմատային նովել»-ն այդքան էլ աներևակայելի մի գլուխգործոց չէր, ինչպես ոմանք նկարագրում էին: Հատկապես դուրս չեկավ, թե ինչ բացասական տրամադրվածություն էր ստեղծում Չենտովիչի վերաբերյալ, որը շատ լավ էլ հաջողվել էր Ցվայգին որոշ մարդկանց մոտ: Իմ կարծիքով՝ Չենտովիչն ու Դոկտոր Բ-ն էդքան էլ տարբեր չէին, 2-ն էլ նույն միայնության զոհը: Հանգամանքներ...

Իսկ քիչ առաջ՝

1. ՀՀ Քրեական իրավուն (ընդհանուր մաս) (հեղինակների ալարում եմ գրել)
2.  :Jpit: 
3. Քրեական իրավունքը իրավունքի հնագույն և դասական ճյուղերից է:
4. 323 (մենակ դասախոսս չտենա, որ ես ԷՍՔԱՆ հետ եմ)
5.  :Jpit: 

Հմմ: Էս ինձ համար էլ էր լավ ամփոփում: Սենց խառնել իրար պետք չի:

Հ.գ. Հա, մոռացա, «Դրակուլա»-ն էլ է կիսատ մնացել, վըխք: :Sad:

----------


## Enigmatic

*Габриел Гарсия Маркес- Сто лет одиночества* -ն եմ կարդում, նոր եմ սկսել, մի 40 էջ կարդացել եմ: Ես շատ միտեսակ ուրիշ, ավելի հետքրքիր բան էի սպասում :Sad:  հլը որ դուրս չի գալիս, միտեսակ անկապ բանա :Blush:

----------

Hripsimee (10.11.2009), Միքո (29.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Эрнесто ЧЕ ГЕВАРА կենսագրություն

----------

Ծով (24.11.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հավատարիմ մնալով թեմայի ավանդույթներին...



> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - «Նահապետի աշունը»




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Հարցը կարելի է փոխել. ինչու՞ մինչև հիմա չեմ կարդացել:
Վաղուց էի ուզում կարդալ, որովհետև Մարկեսը սիրածս գրողներից է, ուղղակի անընդհատ ինչ-որ բան էր լինում (կամ գիրքն ուրիշի մոտ էր լինում, կամ էլ ավելի գայթակղիչ գիրք էր ձեռքս ընկնում), հետաձգվում էր: 




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


Էս գրքի առաջին նախադասությունը մի քանի էջ ա: Առաջին տողերը. «Շաբաթվա վերջին գիշակեր անգղերը բզկտեցին պատուհանների մետաղյա ցանցերը...»:



> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


24



> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Գերազանց ա: Մարկեսն ուրիշ ա, հո զոռով չի:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2009)

----------


## Միքո

> *Габриел Гарсия Маркес- Сто лет одиночества* -ն եմ կարդում, նոր եմ սկսել, մի 40 էջ կարդացել եմ: Ես շատ միտեսակ ուրիշ, ավելի հետքրքիր բան էի սպասում հլը որ դուրս չի գալիս, միտեսակ անկապ բանա


դիմացի, հեսա հետաքրքիր պահերը գալու են :Wink: 

իսկ ես հիմա կարդում ես Ստեֆան Ցվայգի «Ժոզեֆ Ֆուշե» :Smile:

----------

Tanamasi (08.12.2009)

----------


## Ծով

Հյուգո-ինսւոներեքը
դե ինչ ասեմ, շատ էլ հետաքրքիր ա, ինձ բոլոր տեսակի հեղափոխությունները Ֆրանսիայում հետաքրքրել են :Smile:

----------


## Shushan-87

Ներկա պահին կարդում եմ Ռե Մարկի "3 ընկերը": Շատ հետաքրքիր է, բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2009), Tanamasi (08.12.2009), Մանուլ (29.11.2009)

----------


## unknown

Տոլստոյ   «Պատերազմ    և   խաղաղություն» :Smile: Շատ   հետաքրքիրա   դեռ  առաջի հատորը  նորեմ  վերջացնում,բայց  շատ  լավա :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.11.2009), Շինարար (29.11.2009)

----------


## snow

1.Կոստան Զարյան «Նավը լեռան վրա»
2. Շատ էի լսել  գրքի հանճարեղության մասին, որոշեցի կարդալ, բայց չեմ ասի, որ շատ հետաքրքիրա, ամեն դեպում սպասումներս չարդարացան:
հասել եմ  421էջ

----------

Շինարար (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ծով

> 1.Կոստան Զարյան «Նավը լեռան վրա»
> 2. Շատ էի լսել  գրքի հանճարեղության մասին, որոշեցի կարդալ, բայց չեմ ասի, որ շատ հետաքրքիրա, ամեն դեպում սպասումներս չարդարացան:
> հասել եմ  421էջ


նօ լավն ա, բայց երբ որ ես տասնհինգ տարեկան էի...այսինքն գուցե հիմա ես էլ չհավանեի :Smile: 
չնայած ասեմ դուրս եկել ա շատ ռեալիստական ավարտը :Smile:

----------

snow (30.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Уильяма Фолкнера"Шум и ярость"
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
շուտվանից էի ուզում կարդալ, բայց գիրքը չէի գտնում
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Через забор, в просветы густых завитков, мне было видно, как они бьют. 
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
50
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ավելի լավ կլինի կարծիքս գրեմ գիրքը վերջացնելուց հետո

----------

Nareco (17.12.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> դիմացի, հեսա հետաքրքիր պահերը գալու են
> 
> իսկ ես հիմա կարդում ես Ստեֆան Ցվայգի «Ժոզեֆ Ֆուշե»


Գիրքը շուտ եմ վերջացրել կարդալը :Wink:  անկեղծ ասած այդպես էլ սյուժեն չհետաքրքրացավ, իսկ այ Մառկեսի գրելաոճը վերջն ա, նրա նկարագրությունները, մի խոսքով կարևորը սյուժեն չի,այլ իրա գրելաոճը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> նօ լավն ա, բայց երբ որ ես տասնհինգ տարեկան էի...այսինքն գուցե հիմա ես էլ չհավանեի
> չնայած ասեմ դուրս եկել ա շատ ռեալիստական ավարտը


Ծով, ինչ հետաքրքիր ա... Իսկ ինձ սարսափելի դուր չի եկել... Էն եզակի գրքերից ա էղել, որ կեսից էլ անցել եմ ու չեմ կարողացել վերջացնել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Hilda Schiff - "Holocaust Poetry"

----------


## helium

Ճիշտն ասած, լսում եմ, ոչ թե կարդում, բայց դե  :Wink: 
1. Лукьяненко - Мальчик и Тьма
2. Լուկյանենկոյի ստեղծագործությունները շատ եմ հավանում, այնպես որ որոշեցի սա նույնպես կարդալ, քանի որ գովում էին։
3. Сергей Лукьяненко․ Мальчик и Тьма․ Часть первая. КРЫЛАТЫЕ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
4. Էջը չգիտեմ, բայց հասել եմ 2-րդ գլխի 2-րդ մասին։
5. Հետաքրքիր է ու գաղտնիքներով լի, ինչպես և նրա մնացած բոլոր գործերը՝ չնայած ավելի փոքր ընթերցողի համար է  :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Марио Пьюзо - Крестный отец

----------

Enigmatic (09.12.2009), Farfalla (09.12.2009), Yevuk (17.12.2009)

----------


## Թիթիզ

Երեկ  վերջացրի Տոլստոյի Աննա ԿԱրենինան, հիմա  չգիտեմ  ինչ  սկսեմ

----------


## Տաթև Արծրունի

Օրհան Փամուկ "Ձյունը" /հայերեն թարգմանությամբ/

Сергей Довлатов "Иностранка" 

Зигмвунд Фрейд "О добывания огня"

Չկարծեք, թե ինչ գիրք միտքս եկավ գրեցի  :Wink:  հենց այս պահին երեքն էլ գրասեղանիս են` Ֆրեյդի վերջը մի քիչ դժվար է առաջ գնում, բայց գաղափարները լավն են: Դե Փամուկի էս գիրքը նոբելյանակիր ա, իսկ Դովլաթովը  :Hands Up:  ինչ լավ ա գրում սրիկան - կերպարները, սյուժեի անկանխատեսելիությունը, աֆորիստիկ մտքերը... անպայման կարդացեք

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.12.2009), Jarre (03.01.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս գրիպով հիվանդ ժամանակ ինչքան հին ու բարի գիրք կար, նորից հիշեցի...
Երևի 155-րդ անգամ կարդում եմ Բորխեսի «Երկու արքաներն ու երկու լաբիրինթոսները» :Xeloq:

----------

Rhayader (30.12.2009)

----------


## Reh32

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Դեն  Բրաուն-Դա Վինչիի  ծածկագիրը
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
դե  այս  գրքի  ֆիլմն  էլ  կա  չնայած,որ  ֆիլմը  չեմ  տեսել. Դե  կարդում  եմ  որովհետև գիրքը  գնեցի  վերջապես.Համ  էլ  հիշեցի  մի  անգամ  մի  հոգևորական ինձ մի  փոքրիկ  թուղթ  տվեց  որի  վրա  խնդրվում  էր  չկարդալ  այս  գիրքը. 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
знаменитый куратор Жак Соньер
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
350
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դե  ոնց  որ  դասական  ամերիկյան  ֆիլմի սցենար, ինչ  որ  անսպասելի  լուծումներ դե  բացի  մի  քանի  սիմվոլների  նշանակությունը  իմանալուց  ավելին  կարծում  եմ  ինձ այս  գիրքը չի  տա.  :Think:

----------

Jarre (03.01.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ամոթ ինձ, բայց «Գարգանտյուան և Պանտագրուելը» նոր եմ սկսել...

----------

Rhayader (30.12.2009)

----------


## snow

Անահիտ Սահինյան-Սեփական ոտնահետքերովհասել  եմ էջ 27«Տատս արդեն հարսնատեր, թոռնատեր, շարունակում էր ծննդաբերել»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ռեյ Բրեդբերի - «Երիցուկի գինի»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Մի անգամ ես ու armeniaonsilk-ը հայտնաբերեցինք, որ մեր գրական ճաշակները բավական նման են: Որոշեցինք թվարկել մեր սիրած գրքերը: Այնպես ստացվեց, որ նրա սիրածներից միայն այս մեկը չէի կարդացել, ու քանի որ մեր ճաշակները լուրջ ընդհանրություններ ունեին, մտածեցի՝ մեծ բան եմ բաց թողել, որոշեցի կարդալ:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
It was a quiet morning, the town covered over with darkness and at ease in bed.
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
31
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ի՞նչ ասեմ: Շատ համով գիրք է: Ինձ դուր է գալիս, թե ինչպես են երեխաները բացահայտում աշխարհը: Հույս ունեմ՝ մինչև վերջ էսպես կգնա:

----------

Jarre (03.01.2010), Rhayader (30.12.2009), Անվերնագիր (25.06.2013)

----------


## Ilona

Эрих Мария Ремарк "Триумфальная арка"  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (03.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ալբեր Քամյու - «Օտարը»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Պլանավորված չէր: Ուղղակի եղբայրս ու ընկերուհին վիճում էին, ես էլ որոշեցի կարդալ, որ քիթս խոթեմ  :Jpit: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Այսօր մեռել է մայրս: Կամ գուցե՝ երեկ, չգիտեմ:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Շատ բարդ է ասելը:  :LOL:  Հայկական տարբերակով մի 20 էջ անցել էի, երբ փոխվեցի ռուսերենին: էսպես էլ 10 է: Մի խոսքով, դեռ սկզբերում եմ:
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դժվարանում եմ կարծիք կազմել, քանի որ մեկ փորձում եմ եղբորս աչքերով կարդալ, մեկ՝ նրա ընկերուհու, իսկ դա ահագին խանգարում է:

----------

Jarre (03.01.2010), Rhayader (30.12.2009), Երկնային (03.01.2010), Շինարար (29.12.2009)

----------


## Catherine

> Эрих Мария Ремарк "Триумфальная арка"


Իմ սիրած գիրքն է: Ես նույնիսկ աուդիոգիրքն ունեմ, առային անգամ կարդացել եմ հայերեն հիմա լսում եմ ռուսերեն: Հայերնն ավելի եմ հավանել:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Վ Ա Հ Ե  Ք Ա Չ Ա 
«Դ Ե Վ Ը Ա Ր Թ Ն Ա Ց Ա Վ »*

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

*Սոֆը այս գրողին լավագույն եռյակում է դասում: Տատիս ևս խորհուրդ տվեց այս գրողին: Չուկի մայրը ևս բարձր է գնահատում Քաչայի ստեղծագործությունը: (Բոլոր նշվածների կարծիքն ինձ համար հեղինակավոր է տարբեր պատճառներով):*

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

*Դատապաշտպանս վեր կացավ:* 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

*էդ է՞ կարևորը, եսիմ որ էջը*  :Dntknw: 

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:

*Հետաքրքիր ձևով է առաջ տանում միտքը: Սյուժեի զարգացումն էլ դուրեկան է, միապաղաղ չի: Էնքան հետաքրքիր թվաց, որ չհամբերեցի գրադարանից գիրքը վերցնելուն, կոմպից եմ կարդում:*

----------

Chuk (03.01.2010), Jarre (03.01.2010), Rhayader (04.01.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (03.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
«Դրեզդեն. երեքշաբթի, փետրվարի 13, 1945թ.»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Մտնում եմ գրախանութ, տեսնեմ՝ անգլալեզու բաժնում էս գիրքն առոք-փառոք ինձ է նայում ու համոզում, որ իրեն գնեմ: Գինն էլ նայում եմ, մի քանի անգամ զեղչվելուց հետո դարձել է 1000 դրամ: Չեմ դիմանում գայթակղությանը, բերում եմ տուն: Դրան գումարած՝ Դրեզդենի մասին է: Ավելացնենք՝ պատերազմ, իսկ վերջին ժամանակներս գժվում եմ պատերազմի մասին կարդալու համար:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Silver gray clouds blurring into slate gray sea on the misty horizon.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
30

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դե գեղարվեստական գիրք չէ... Լրիվ պատմություն է, բայց հենց դա ինձ դուր է գալիս: Եվրոպայի պատմություն գրեթե չգիտեմ, իսկ էստեղ շատ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ կան:

----------

Rhayader (04.01.2010)

----------


## Գոհարիկ

Ստենդալի <<Կարմիր և սև>-ն եմ կարդում:Դեռ 78րդ էջում եմ ու դուրս գալիսա,բայց վատ կանխազգացում ունեմ,զգում եմ իմ չսիրած վերջաբաններիցա ունենալու :Shok:

----------


## Harcaser

Մ. Թերեզա, <Երգել Տիրոջ ողորմությունը>....

----------


## Դատարկություն

1. Սկսել եմ` Խոխե Լուիս Բորխես «Երկու արքաները ու Երկու լաբիրինթողները» /ժողովածուներից քաղված ընտրանի/
2. Մի հրաշալի օր, ակումբացիներից մեկը ինձ հարցրեց կարդացել եմ ես Խորխե Լուիս Բորխես, ասեցի չէ, ինքը մի հատվածի լինկ տվեց կարդացի, հետո ակումբում իր թեման տեսա,  դուրս եկավ, ապա դրանից մի ամիս հետո ակումբցիներից մեկի տանը, երբոր մյուսները նայում էին գրքերը, տեսա իր գիրքը` կազմին Մորից Էյշերի նկարով :Love: : Հենց էդ պահից որոշեցի կարդամ :Smile: 
3. 


> Հայելուն և հանրագիտարանին եմ պարտական  Ucbar-ի հայտնագործության համար:


4. Նոր եմ սկսել, դեռ նախաբանն եմ կարդացել :Smile: 
5. Չգիտեմ արդյոք դուրս կգա թե ոչ, քանի որ պիտի շատ տեղեկացված մարդ լինես իր գրածները կարդալիս, որ հասկանաս,  այնուամենայնիվ, կփորձեմ ու հուսով եմ հաճույքով կկարդամ :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2010), Ինչուիկ (05.01.2010), Կաթիլ (05.01.2010), Հայկօ (05.01.2010), Մանոն (05.01.2010), Շինարար (05.01.2010)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

1.Джером. Д. Сэлинджер "Над пропастью бо ржи"
2.Ասում էին լավն է, ես էլ որոշեցի կարդալ:
3.Если вам на самом деле хочетсья услишать эту историю,...
4.77
5.Շատ պարզ,միրնույն ժամանակ շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2010), Yevuk (05.01.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

1. Чарльз Диккенс - Большие ндежды
2. Դիկկենսին շատ եմ սիրում, շատ թեթևա գրում
3. Фамилия моего отца была Пиррип, мне дали при крещении имя Филип, а  так как из того и другого мой младенческий язык  не  мог  слепить  ничего  более внятного, чем Пип, то я называл себя Пипом, а потом и  все  меня  стали  так
называть.
4. 36
5. դեռ նոր եմ սկսել, բայց էնքան հեշտա կարդացվում, ոնց որ հեքիաթ լինի

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2010), Ինչուիկ (05.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Էլիֆ Շաֆակ - «Ստանբուլի բիճը»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Մայրս կարդում էր, ես էլ որոշեցի արագ-արագ կարդալ՝ մինչև տիրոջը կվերադարձներ

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Whatever falls from the sky above, thou shall not curse it. That includes the rain.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
143

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ընտիր գիրք է: Զարմանում եմ՝ հեղինակը ոնց է կարողացել հայերի առանձնահատկություններն էդքան լավ նկատել, էդ ամեն ինչը շարադրել հումորով ու միևնույն ժամանակ ջերմությամբ:

----------


## Սերխիո

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա՝ «100 տարվա մենություն»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա ՝որոշեցի հասկանալ ,թե գիրքը իրոք լավն է, թե՞ պոպուլյար

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)-կանցնեն տարիներ ու գնդապետ Աուրելիանոն գնդակահարության պատի տակ կհիշի,երբ հայրը տրավ սառույց տեսնելու՞ / մոտովորոպես սենց/

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել՝ 170-180 կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա-ամեն դեպքում մեկ շնչով չի կարդացվում ,հետո կգրեմ կարծիքս

----------


## Farfalla

1. Марта Кетро - Зато ты очень красивый (сборник)
2. Марта Кетро-ի գրքերից միայն "Горький шоколад" գիրքն էի կարդացել, դուրս շատ էր եկել. որոշեցի մյուս գրքերն էլ կարդալ
3. Мне часто доставались мужчины, которые не умели выбирать. Вот уже десять минут стоит с парой футболок – эту или ту?
4. 50
5. բավականին հետաքրքիր գիրքա, մի շնչով կարդացվումա

----------


## Lilosik

> Այս գիրքը կարդալուց երևի 2 լիտր արցունք եմ կորցրել  : Ափսոս որ շատ քիչ բան եմ հիշում 7 տարի կլինի անցած


Շատ լավ գիրք է, ես ել եմ շատ շոտ կարդացել, բայց հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էի հեկեկում այն հատվածը կարդալիս, երբ Պադրեն ու Արթուրը զրույց են ունենում բանտում :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Lilosik

Հիմա կարդում եմ Ազնավուրը Ազնավուրի մասին, բայց ժամանակի պատճառով շատ քիչ եմ կարդում, դեռ կեսն էլ չեմ հասել...

----------


## Կաթիլ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան «Ծառերը» վիպակների ժողովածու, կոնկրետ՝ «Աշնան արև»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Չեմ ասի  :Tongue:   :Blush: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Մոսկվայից, Ծմակուտի վրայով, Երևան են հասնում 100 րոպեում, իսկ Ծմակուտից Երևան հասնելու համար պետք է գնալ մի ցերեկ ու մի գիշեր:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
24

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դե ֆիլմը նայել եմ, պատկերացում ունեմ… մի քիչ դժվար է կարդալը, բայց ոչ ձանձրալի, ափսոս ժամանակ քիչ եմ ունենում, չեմ հասցնում կարդալ:

----------

Yevuk (15.01.2010), Հայկօ (16.01.2010), Մանուլ (19.01.2010), Շինարար (15.01.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> 1. Սկսել եմ` Խոխե Լուիս Բորխես «Երկու արքաները ու Երկու լաբիրինթողները» /ժողովածուներից քաղված ընտրանի/
> 2. Մի հրաշալի օր, ակումբացիներից մեկը ինձ հարցրեց կարդացել եմ ես Խորխե Լուիս Բորխես, ասեցի չէ, ինքը մի հատվածի լինկ տվեց կարդացի, հետո ակումբում իր թեման տեսա,  դուրս եկավ, ապա դրանից մի ամիս հետո ակումբցիներից մեկի տանը, երբոր մյուսները նայում էին գրքերը, տեսա իր գիրքը` կազմին Մորից Էյշերի նկարով: Հենց էդ պահից որոշեցի կարդամ
> 3. 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Հայելուն և հանրագիտարանին եմ պարտական Ucbar-ի հայտնագործության համար:
> 			
> ...


 1. Նույնը
2. Այնքան խելացի մարդկանցից էի կախարդված խոսքեր լսել իր մասին, որ անընդհատ ուզում էի կարդալ, էսօր Դատարկուսից մի շաբաթով գիրքը վերցրեցի:
3. Նույնը
4. Առաջին էսսեն կարդացի, էջ 25-ին եմ հասել
5. Ոնց որ ես էլ եմ կախարդվում, գուցե նախադրամադրվածությունից է, ամեն դեպքում միշտ սիրել եմ գրքեր, որոնք չեն կաշկանդում իրենց ասելիքով, այլ թույլ են տալիս, որ ինչ ուզես, այն էլ մտածես, դեռ որ ինչ ուզում, այն էլ մտածում եմ: Մի տեղ Բորխեսին գրականագետ էի անվանել, սխալվել եմ, փատորեն ինքը ենթադրվող գրքերից ա խոսում, հրաշք բան ա, դե մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք ա այն, որ ես ամեն կերպ շեշտել եմ, որ իմ տպավորությունս իր մասին զուտ մակերեսային ա: Դավ ջան, դու էլ արխային կարդա, քո տեղեկացվածության աստիճանը քեզ թույլ ա տալիս Բորխես կարդալ ու հասկանալ, մանավանդ որ հասկանալու առանձնապես բան էլ չկա, ոնց կուզես, այնպես հասկացի, եթե ինքը երևակայական բաներ ա վերլուծում, ուրեմն մենք էլ` ընթերցողներս, իրավունք ունենք երևակայելու, թե ծանոթ ենք այդ երևակայական բաներին, առաջին էսսեի վերջին տողերը ինձ առանձնապես հարազատ թվացին


> Այդ ժամանակ մոլորակից անհետանալու են անգլիացին ու ֆրանսիացին, նաև իսպանացին: Աշխարհը Tlön է դառնալու: Ինձ համար այդ ամենը միևնույնն է, ես Անդրոգեի հյուրանոցում ապաստանած`Բրաունի Urn Burial-ի` Քեվոդոյի ոգով կատարած մի թարգմանությունն եմ թերթում (որն հրատարակելու միտք չունեմ):


 Հետագա տպավորություներիս մասին համապատասխան թեմաներում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.01.2010), Դատարկություն (18.01.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

1. Франсуаза Саган - Здравствуй, грусть!
2. մի քանի տարի առաջ կարդացել էի, որոշեցի վերհիշել
3. Это незнакомое чувство, преследующее меня своей вкрадчивой тоской, я не решаюсь назвать, дать ему прекрасное и торжественное имя – грусть.
4. չեմ հիշում
5. առաջին անգամ կարդալուց դուրս եկելա, հույսով եմ կարծիքս չեմ փոխի

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.01.2010), Yevuk (19.01.2010), Մանուլ (18.01.2010)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
«100 տարվա մենություն» ::}: 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Պարապ էի :ճճ Համ էլ ասում են` հոյակապ գիրք ա :Smile: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Пройдет много лет, и полковник Аурелиано Буэндиа, стоя у
стены в ожидании расстрела, вспомнит тот далекий вечер, когда
отец взял его с собой посмотреть на лед. - Կարդում եմ հայերեն թարգմանած տարբերակը, բայց քանի որ գրքի սկզբի մի քանի էջերը չկան, դրա համար գրեցի ռուսերեն :Tongue: 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
40

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դեռ հավեսով կարդում եմ , հետոն հետո կերևա :Smile:

----------

Ինչուիկ (12.02.2010), Շինարար (18.01.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Френсис Скотт Фицджеральд - "Великий Гэтсби"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մեր պահարանում գտա, թերթեցի, սկիզբը դուրս եկավ… :Xeloq: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
В юношеские годы, когда человек особенно восприимчив, я как-то получил от отца совет, надолго запавший мне в память.
-Если тебе вдруг захочется отсудить кого-то, - сказал он, - вспомни, что не все люди на свете обладают теми преимуществами, которыми обладал ты.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
32, դեռ նոր եմ սկսել…

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ պարզ լեզվով է գրած ու շատ գեղեցիկ, դեռ որ շատ տպավորիչ է… :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.01.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
«Վան Գոգի կյանքը» (Անրի Պերյուշո)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ուզում եմ վերջը հասկանալ՝ Վան Գոգը շիզոֆրենիկ ա էղել, թե էպիլեպտիկ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Նիդեռլանդները սոսկ վարդակակաչների անծայրածիր դաշտ չէ, ինչպես հաճախ կարծում են օտարեկրացիները:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
137

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ահավոր թարգմանություն (բռնել են, Սխեֆենինգենի տեղը Սհեֆենինգեն են գրել, էլ չեն ջոգում, որ ստեղ պրոբլեմը ոչ թե ռուսերենն ա, այլ հենց հոլանդերենով տենց ա էդ տեղի անունը, դե մնացած թարգմանչական սխալների մասին չեմ ասում), անտանելի պաթետիկ ոճ (առանց դրա գիրքը երկու անգամ ավելի փոքր կլիներ ու երկու անգամ ավելի հասկանալի), բայց դե ոնց որ կարում եմ ջոգեմ իրա սիմպտոմները:

----------


## Yeghoyan

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ֆլետչեր Նիբել ,,Անհետացածը,,

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
 :Dntknw:  էնքան էլ երկար նախաբան ունի :Sad: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Նա անհանգիստ էր ու մի տեսակ ցրված:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
500, համարյա վերջնա

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ուրեմն ասեմ ամբողջ 500 էջ սպասում էի, որ իմանայի ուր, ավելի ճիշտ ինչի կորավ էդ մարդը, ու անընդհատ թվումա հեսա կասի, բայց տենց էլ չի ասում :Unsure:  և իհարկե վերջում իմացա :Tongue: 
հետաքրքիր էր ու թեթև կարդացվեց :Xeloq:

----------


## Reh32

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
 Վալտեր  Սքոթ  Այվենհո 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Ակումբում  էի  տեսել  գրառումներ,  որոնք  ասում  էին  որ  լավ  գիրքա

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Մինչև  հիմա  «Ուեվերլիի»  հեղինակը  անդավաճան  կերպով ...

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
34

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դե  դեռ  սկիզբնա  բայց  որ  մի  8  ժամ  բացատրում ա  թե  ով  ինչ  էր  հագել  նեռվայնանում  եմ.
հուսով  եմ  մեջս  ուժ  կգտնեմ  շարունակելու  համար.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Էրլենդ Լու - Նաիվ, սուպեր 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Rhayader-ը մի քանի ամիս թթվել էր ականջիս, թե կարդա, շատ լավն ա, կարդա, կարդա կարդա  :Jpit:  Հետո էլ տեսավ, որ չի կարողանում ինձ ստիպել էդ գիրքը կարդալ, նոր տարվան գիրքը ինձ նվիրեց: Դե գիրքն էլ մի քանի շաբաթ փոշոտվեց, մինչև վերջապես որոշեցի կարդալ ու տեսնել իրո՞ք կարդալու բան ա, թե չէ  :Jpit: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում 
Всякий, кто ездит на
велосипеде, мой друг.
        Гэри Фишер.

У меня есть два друга. Хороший и плохой. А еще у меня есть брат.
Мой брат, может быть, не такой симпатичный, как я, но, в общем, нормальный.

Сейчас, пока он в отъезде, я занимаю его квартиру. Квартира отличная. Мой брат – денежный человек. Бог его знает, чем он там занимается. Я как-то не очень этим интересовался. Не то покупает что-то, не то продает. А сейчас уехал по своим делам. Он говорил мне, куда едет. И я даже записал. Кажется, это в Африке.


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
30

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Գիրքը գրված է շատ պարզ ոճով - պարզ նախադասություններ, պարզ իրավիճակներ, բայց մեջը մի բան կա: Ինչ-որ տեղ Սելինջերի Catcher In The Rye-ն ա հիշեցնում: Հլը որ դուրս շատ ա գալիս, տեսնենք, հետո ինչ կլինի: Համ էլ ինչ-որ տեղ գիրքը իմ մասին էլ է  :Blush:

----------

Rhayader (26.01.2010), Ֆրեյա (15.06.2010)

----------


## Katka

*    1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
    Дмитрий Глуховский "Метро 2033".

*   2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
   Ականջովս ինչ-որ բան ընկավ, հետաքրքրեց: 
    3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
   ----
*  4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
    27

* 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
  դե տենց էլի, քիչ-միչ...,բայց հետաքրքիր է

----------


## Farfalla

Վիլյամ Սարոյան – Մարդկային Կատակերգություն
Ամենասիրածս գրքերից մեկն է: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարդում եմ ու ամեն անգամ մի նոր բան եմ բացահայտում իմ համար:

----------

Hripsimee (01.02.2010), Katka (28.09.2010), Rhayader (13.02.2010), Դատարկություն (01.02.2010), Մանուլ (01.02.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Dan Brown - The Lost Symbol 
(վերջինն ա՝ 2009 թիվ)

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 

Բրաունն ընթերցողին կլանելու շատ լավ հատկանիշ ունի, համ էլ շատ էին գովացել, ես էլ օդանավակայանում գնեցի, որ պարապ չմնամ 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
"The Secret is how to die."

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
365 (509-ic)
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

2րդ անգամ չեմ կարդա, շատ ջանջալ գիրք, բայց այնքան հետաքրքիր, որ չէի ուզում պոկվել: Չեմ հասցնում կարդամ  :Sad:  էս մի ամիս ա պառկած ա լամպիս տակ, ձեռք չեմ տալիս:

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ֆիլմին:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Ջոան Ռոլինգ– Հարրի Փոթթեր, Half-Blooded Prince

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Նախորդ 5–ը կարդացել էի արդեն...


3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
"The Secret is how to die."

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
190
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Ոչինչ... հետաքրքիր ա... հաշվի առնելով, որ գիտեմ ինչի մասին ա... 

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ 7–րդ ֆիլմին...  :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

բայց գիրքն ախր տենց չի սկսվում է՜

----------

Hripsimee (01.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> 
> *Dan Brown - The Lost Symbol* 
> (վերջինն ա՝ 2009 թիվ)
> 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
> *"The Secret is how to die."*





> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> 
> *Ջոան Ռոլինգ– Հարրի Փոթթեր, Half-Blooded Prince*
> 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
> *"The Secret is how to die."*


Էս երկու տարբեր գրքերը նույն նախադասությա՞մբ են սկսվում  :Shok: , էն էլ բնավ ոչ ստանդարտ նախադասությամբ... Կարծում եմ՝ ինչ–որ մեկն ինչ–որ բան խառնել է...  :Unsure:

----------

Rhayader (13.02.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Երևի Ֆրեյան copy-paste անելուց էդ կետը մոռացել է խմբագրել ))

----------

Yellow Raven (12.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

_Дэниел Киз "Цветы для Элджернона"_

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

_Հիշում եմ ինչ-որ մեկը խորհուրդ էր տվել կարդալ, ու ես հատուկ քաշել էի ինտերնետից, հերթագրել էի, որ կարդամ, հետո մինչև իրա հերթը հասավ լրիվ մոռացա… Էսօր պահի տակ հիշեցի ու նենց վատ զգացի, որ «մոռացել» եմ իրան կարդալ, գտա ու սկսեցի կարդալ:_ 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

_Док Штраус сказал што я должен писать все што я думаю и помню и все што случаеца со мной с севодня._ 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

_տեքստային դոկումենտ ա, ոչ թե գիրք… էջը՝ 59_ 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

_Շատ-շատ ա դուրս գալիս… չեմ կարողանում կտրվել, սենց մեխվել եմ կոմպի առաջ, արդեն վիզս ու աչքերս ցավում են, բայց մեկ ա պետք ա մինչև վերջ կարդամ էսօր_

----------

Rhayader (13.02.2010), unknown (28.03.2012), Yeghoyan (14.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

Солженицын "Абрикосовое варенье"

----------


## Ուլուանա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Мирзакарим Норбеков - "Опыт дурака, или ключ к прозрению. Как избавиться от очков"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ impression–ն իր բլոգում գրել էր էս գրքի մասին, ահագին հետաքրքրեց, հղումն էլ կար, սեյվ արեցի կոմպիս մեջ, որ կարդամ։ Երբ գնացի Հայաստան, պարզվեց՝ եղբայրս էլ է նույն աղբյուրից իմացել գրքի մասին ու որոշել էր մամային նվեր առնել, մամաս էլ ոգևորված կարդում էր, ինձ էլ համոզեց, որ կարդամ, թեև տեսողության խնդիրներ չունեմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ գիրքը ոչ միայն տեսողությունը վերականգնելու համար է, այլև մի շարք այլ բաների, ինչպես նաև գրված է բավականհետաքրքիր, յուրօրինակ ոճով, մտածեցի, որ արժե կարդալ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Գրքի հենց սկիզբը չի, բայց հիմնական մասին սկիզբը սա է.
В ваших руках малюсенький учебник, и гениальность его заключается в том, что он написан для ленивых. То есть именно для Вас!

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
118

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սկզբում նյարդայնացնում էին հեղինակի անդադար կշտամբանքներն ու «ապտակները»  :LOL: , բայց վերջիններս գնալով պակասում են, գիրքն էլ ավելի հաճելի է դառնում, չնայած սկզբից հետաքրքրության առումով վատ չէր կարդացվում։ Դեռ չեմ հասել բուն գործնական մասին, բայց կարծիքս որոշակիորեն դրական է։  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ցվայգ - Շախմատային նովել

* Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Վանաձորցիների քննարկումներում մեկը խորհուրդ էր տվել կարդալ, ոչ ինձ: Պահարանումս էլ գիրքը ձեռքովս շատ էր անցել, անկողնում կարդալու ու փափուկ քնելու համար ընտրեցի:

* Ձեր կարծիքը*
Չէի սպասում ո՛չ թեմայի, ո՛չ էլ պատմելաձևի իմաստով: Հավանեցի, լավն էր: Էն ժամանակ, որ ասում էի, շախմատը խելացի լինելու հետ էդքան էլ կապ չունի, ինչքան էլ որ ուղեղի որոշակի մարզվածություն կամ որոշ կենտրոնների զարգացվածություն է, այստեղ շատ լավ ցույց է տրվում: Նովելը իրական դեպքերի հիման վրա է:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կարդալու ընթացքում չեմ գրում, որ ավելի ստույգ արտահայտեմ կարծիքս:  :Smile: 
*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հեմինգուեյ - Ծերունին ու ծովը

* Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Հեմինգուեյից մի բան էի կարդացել ու հավանել: Սոֆը սա էլ խորհուրդ տվեց կարդալ:

* Ձեր կարծիքը* 
Կարծում եմ՝ ամբողջ գիրքը մի իրադարձությամբ բովանդակելու համար, բավական երկար ու ծամված էր, հոգնեցնում էր ու ձանձրացնում: Կարելի էր ավելի կիսով գրել: Միջին է, հավանեցի, բայց հաճույք էդքան չստացա:

----------

Rhayader (13.02.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Эрик-Эммануил Шмитт - ,,Оскар и Розовая дама,,

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
 :Dntknw:  առանց պատճառ

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Дорогой Бог, меня зовут Оскар, мне десять лет, я поджигал кошку, собаку, дом (думаю,что  при этом золотые рыбки поджарились), и пишу я тебе в первый раз, потому что  раньше времени  не  было -- из-за школы. 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
8

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
մի քանի էջ եմ կարդացել, բայց լավնա, շատ դուրս եկավ :Blush:  բայց կարծում եմ վերջում տխուր է լինելու

----------

Katka (28.09.2010), unknown (28.03.2012), Yevuk (12.02.2010), Երկնային (12.02.2010), Մանուլ (12.02.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Սոմերսեթ Մոյեմի պատմվածքներն եմ վերընթերցում: (հա, ի՞նչ կար ծիծաղալու :Beee: )

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Երևի տենց մի 5-6-րդ դասարանում էի կարդացել, լավ չէի հիշում: Էս վերջերս (ավելի ճիշտ էս վերջին մի քանի ամիսները) շաշ ու զոմբի վիճակ ա մոտս, որոշեցի մի թեթև կարդացվող բան ընտրել, որ համ չալարեմ կարդալ, համ էլ էդ վիճակից դուրս գամ: ))

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
----

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Խառն եմ կարդում:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
 :Smile:  Մեծ Բրիտանիայի գաղութների մասին շատ ա պատմում, դա լավ ա, հետաքրքիր ա... Համ էլ ընենց սիրուն, թեթև հումոր ունի: Օրինակ՝ «Անսասան հաստատություն» պատմվածքի մեջ այս արտահայտությունը. «Քանի որ դոն Ագոստոն տնտեսող մարդ էր, նա աստիճանահարթակների և միջանցքների էլեկտրական լույսը երեկոյան տասին անջատում էր, և նրբակիրթ սպաներն ու քաղաքի երիտասարդները _հիանալի կերպով կատարելագործում էին իրենց անգլերենը_»:  :LOL:  Կարելի ա հետագայի համար աչքի տակ առնել, մեկ էլ տեսար՝ պետք եկավ: )) Էս պատմվածքն եմ շատ հավանում, «Սպիավոր մարդ»-ը, «Պարոն «ամենագետը»», մեկ էլ դպրոցում կարդացածից ամենաշատը տպավորվել էր «Գանձը», որ սցենարը, բովանդակությունը լրիվ հիշում էի... Բայց այս մեկը դեռ չեմ վերընթերցել:  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (13.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (12.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հուլիոս Կեսար

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Որովհետև միշտ հետաքրքրել է այդ պատմական կայսրի կյանքի մասին մանրամասները:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Կեսարի մասին լավ ու վատ կարծիքների ընդհանուր վերլուծությամբ

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
57

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Հետաքրքիր է կարդացվում...

----------


## Ինչուիկ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Абэ Кобо- "Женщина в песках"
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Պատահական սկսեցի կարդալ  :Smile: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:
В один из августовских дней пропал человек. ...
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
39
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Լավն է  :Smile:

----------

Leo Negri (20.03.2010), Rhayader (13.02.2010)

----------


## Miss Illusion

Կարդում եմ "Сто лет одиночества" և "Любовь во время чумы", ընկերուհուս խորհրդով...

----------

Minerva (26.02.2010), Rhayader (13.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.02.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ակումբի թեմաներից մեկը կարդացի, հետաքրքրեց, «Սրբազան ավազակաորջ»-ն եմ սկսել երեկ

----------

Rhayader (13.02.2010)

----------


## helium

Դեն Բրաուն՝ «The lost symbol»: 
Կարդացել էի նրա «Հրեշտակներն ու դեւերը» ու շա՜տ էի հավանել, բայց ահավոր նմանեցնում էի նրա մյուս՝ «Դա Վինչիի ծածկագիրը» ֆիլմին /գիրքը չեմ կարդացել/ ուզում եմ տեսնել, թե հիմա ինչով կզարմացնի ինձ Դենը...հուսով եմ այս անգամ կտեղափոխվեմ ոչ Վենետիկ կամ էլ Իտալիա  :Smile:  Բացի այդ ուզում եմ անգլերենս զարգացնել  :Smile: 
To live in the world without becoming aware of the meaning of the world is like wandering about in a great library without touching the books...
Ընդամենը 11-րդ էջը, կարծիք չեմ կազմել...ընդհանրապես պատկերացում չունեմ, թե ինչի մասինա գիրքը լինելու, երեւի էլի ինչ որ առեղծվածի...

----------


## A.r.p.i.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ամաչելով եմ ասում :Blush: , բայց դեռ նոր եմ կարդում* Ֆրանց Վերֆելի «Մուսա լեռան 40 օրը»:
*
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ուղղակի հերթական գրքերից է , որը բավականաչափ լավ նկարագրում է հայ ժողովրդի հերոսաբար մղած պայքարը ապրելու իր պատմական իրավունքը հաստատելու համար:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
-Ինչպե՞ս եկա այստեղ:Գաբրիել Բագրատյանը այս բառերն արտասանում է հաստատ, ինքնաբերաբար:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
25
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ հետաքրքիր է: Հաճույքով եմ կարդում: :Smile:

----------

snow (14.02.2010), Yeghoyan (14.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ռեշադ Նուրի Գյունտեկին, «Թուրք աղջկա կենսագրությունը»
Միշտ սիրել եմ «Королек - Птичка Певчая» սերիալն ու որոշեցի վերջապես գիրքն էլ կարդալ: :Love:

----------


## Sunlight

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հեմինգուեյ Garden Of Eden

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
ինտերնետից քաշածս գրքերի ցանկում էր, ես էլ վաղուց Հեմինգուեյ չէի կարդացել, որոշեցի կարդալ

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
THEY WERE LIVING at le Grau du Roi then and the hotel was on a canal that ran from the walled city of Aigues Mortes straight down to the sea.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
էլեկտրոնային 52

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
երևի թե ճիշտ կլինի վերջացնելուց հետո ասել, համենայն դեպս դեռևս չեմ զգում այն հետաքրքրությունը, որով Հեմինգուեյի ուրիշ գրքեր եմ կարդացել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
John Irving - "Until I Find You"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
*
Նոր տարուց առաջ ես ու եղբայրս գնացել էինք գրախանութ՝ միմյանց համար նվերներ գնելու: Քանի որ Բուկինիստների անգլալեզու գրականությունն ինձ համար իսկական հայտնագործություն էր, որոշեցի էնտեղից ընտրել: Մեկ էլ նկատեցի Իրվինգի հսկայական գիրքը, գինը՝ 2000 դրամ, չդիմացա գայթակղությանը: Էնքան լավ ա, որ մեր երկրում անգլերեն գրքերի ղադրը չգիտեն: Ով գիտի, շահում ա: Հա, վերջը, Նոր տարուն էս գիրքը նվեր ստացա, տեղավորեցի պահարանիս մեջ ու հերթի դրեցի, էն էլ գիշերը չդիմացա ու որոշեցի կարդալ:  

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
According to his mother, Jack Burns was an actor before he was an actor.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
18

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Վատ չի, համ էլ Իրվինգից առաջին գիրքն եմ կարդում: Մնացած 900 էջերը կկարդամ, նոր լիարժեք կարծիք կկազմեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Farfalla

1. И. Ильф, Е. Петров - Золотой Теленок
2. որակյալ հումոր ունեցող գիրքա, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ էլ, թե որերորդ անգամն եմ արդեն կարդում: Մի այլ կարգի հաճույք եմ ստանում կարդալուց:
3. Пешеходов надо любить.
4. 137

----------

Rhayader (19.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

*Չարլզ  Չապլին - Իմ կենսագրությունը*:

 Միշտ հետաքրքրել է  նրա կյանքը՝ ի դեպ ծանր մանկություն է ունեցել... երևի հենց դա էլ գրավեց:

----------


## Katka

*Ж. Сартр "Стена".* 
Որոշեցի կարդալ, որովհետեւ շատ հավանեցի իրա մեկ այլ ստեղծագործությունը՝ *"Герострат"*

----------


## Garry Galler

*Վլադիմիր Նաբոկով. «Լոլիտա»*

----------

Yevuk (19.03.2010)

----------


## helium

1. Հարուկի Մուրակամի «Танцуй, танцуй, танцуй»
2. Ընկերուհիս խորհուրդ տվեց
3. Мне часто снится отель «Дельфин».
4. Դժվարանում եմ ասել, քանի որ էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով մեկ էջի վրա է, բայց 1/5-րդ մասում եմ
5. Հետաքրքիր է, չէի սպասում, որ միստիկական թեմատիկա կարող էր պարունակել, բայց, ելնելով ընդհանուր սյուժեից ու հերոսի վերաբերմունքից, կարող եմ ասել, որ այդ ամենը փոխաբերական իմաստով է ներկայացված: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե ինչ է լինելու հետո...

----------

Rhayader (20.03.2010), Yevuk (21.03.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*1. Ռոջեր Ժելյազնի - Ամբերի ժամանակագրությունը* (2/10)

2. Որակյալ ֆանտաստիկայի (ֆենտզիի) սուր քաղց էի զգում: Ժելյազնին այդ ոլորտի ամենահայտնի ու հեղինակավոր գրողներից է, իսկ նրա «Ամբերի» շարքը՝ իր լավագույն ստեղծագործություններից (ասում են): Ասողներից մեկը, մասնավորապես, *Rhayader*-ն էր, ում խորհուրդն էլ դարձավ վերջին կաթիլը:

3. «Մի ողջ հավերժություն տևող սպասումից հետո ինչ-որ բան, կարծես թե, սկսեց պարզվել»:

4. Հասել եմ երկրորդ գրքի 66-րդ էջին (ըստ MS Word-ի):

5. Դեռ չեմ հիասթափվել ( :LOL: ). վկա այն, որ առաջին գրքից հետո տեղնուտեղը սկսեցի կարդալ երկրորդը, ընդ որում՝ շատ ուրախացա, երբ տեսա, որ երկրորդ գիքը շարունակվում է ճիշտ այն նույն տեղից, որտեղ ավարտվել էր առաջինը: Այսինքն՝ առաջինը քիչ էր. միայն լավ գրքերն են քիչ թվում: Ամեն դեպքում՝ հիմա շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դեռ ութ ու կես գիրք էլ ունեմ կարդալու (ականջդ կանչի, Ֆելինի):

Հ.Գ. Բայց մեկ ա՝ Մատանիների տիրակալին չի հասնի  :Jpit: : Ամեն դեպքում՝ միակ իրական քաղաքի ու անհամար արտացոլանքների գաղափարը ինչ ասես արժի:

----------

helium (20.03.2010), Leo Negri (05.04.2010), Rhayader (20.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան - «Տերը»* կինովիպակ

Հասել եմ կեսերին, մոտ 150 էջ է:

Ինքնախորհրդով որոշեցի կարդալ, քանի որ ամեն ստեղծագործություն կարդալով ավելի ու ավելի եմ տարվում ու հավանում իր մտքերի ընթացքը: Գիրքը գործի տեղն ա, առաջին նախադասությունը չեմ հիշում:  :Blush: 
Չնայած դեռ չեմ ավարտել, բայց արդեն որոշել եմ, որ երկրորդ անգամ էլ պիտի կարդամ: Այ հենց ի՛ր ստեղծած կերպարներն եմ համարում հայկական: Այսինքն ո՛չ թե ստեղծած են, այլ վարպետորեն կյանքից վերցված: 
Անընդհատ զարմանում եմ, որ դպրոցում նորմալ չեն մատուցում այս հեղինակին: Ու մինչև իր անունը բազում անուններ են ավելի առաջնային տեղում դնում:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2010), Rhayader (20.03.2010), Հայկօ (20.03.2010), Շինարար (20.03.2010)

----------


## Miss Illusion

Կարդում եմ "Цезарь" և "Там, где цветут дикие розы" :Hands Up: . 2ն էլ արժի կարդալ :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆրանց Կաֆկա «Կերպարանափոխություն»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
"Գարուն" ամսագիրը արտասահմանյան գրականության շարք ունի, թեզիս համար պետք էր վերընթերցել Ալբեր Կամյուի «Հույսը և աբսուրդը Ֆրանց Կաֆկայի երկերում» էսսեն, որ հենց Կաֆկայի գրքի վերջում կա, բացեցի, չդիմացա գայթակղությանս նորից կարդալու «Կերպարանափոխությունը»:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Երբ Գրեգոր Զամզան մի առավոտ անհանգիստ երազներից արթնացավ, տեսավ, որ անկողնում սարսափելի ուտիճի է վերափոխվել:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Ստեղծագործությունը սկսվում է գրքի 181-րդ էջից, հասել եմ 198-ին, չնայած փոքր ստեղծագործություն է, էսա կավարտեմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դե, առաջին ու երկրորդ անգամ չի, որ այս գործը կարդում եմ, կարծիքս երևի պարզ է, չէ՞: Բայց այս անգամ այս մասն իմ ներկայի հետ հոգեհարազատ թվաց. 


> …Եթե ծնողներս պատճառ չհանդիսանային ու ես ստիպված չլինեի զսպել ինձ, վաղուց հայտարարած կլինեի աշխատանքից հեռանալու մասին: Կկանգնեի շեֆի դեմ ու կասեի սրտիս խորքում ունեցածս կարծիքը: Նա հաստատ վար կընկներ նստած տեղից…

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2010), E-la Via (01.05.2010), Katka (01.04.2010), My World My Space (28.03.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (29.03.2010), Yellow Raven (05.04.2010), Էլիզե (04.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Խաժակ Գյուլնազարյան, «Ինչ-որ տեղ վերջանում է հորիզոնը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ամիսներ առաջ ակումբի Նաիրուհու հետ Խաժակ Գյուլնազարյանից էինք խոսում, տվեց այս գործի անունը, ու զարմանքով նկատեցի, որ չեմ կարդացել: Որոշեցի կարդալ: Որոշումս ի կատար ածել սկսեցի դրանից ահագին հետո:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Գիրքը սկսվում է ձոնով, որից հետո առաջին նախադասությունն է.
«Փողոցով անցնում ենք ես ու ընկերս՝ այս գրքի հերոս Տիգրան Բաղմանյանը»:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
253

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Կարդում եմ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ, ընկղմված, չնայած որ Հայրենական պատերազմի մասին գործեր կարդալ չեմ սիրում: Խաժակի գրքերը չէին կարող համաշխարհային գրականության լավագույն գործերի շարքում լինել, բայց ինքը միևնույն է, հրաշալի գրող է, ում գրքերը միշտ կարդացվելու են կլանված, մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ: Իրա գործերում խորը փիլիսոփայություն չկա, բայց Գյուլնազարյանը կարողանում է քեզ ապրեցնել իր գրածով, կերպարներին էնպես ներկայացնել, որ կապվում ես, դառնում են հարազատ մարդ, ու երբ իրանցից մեկը զոհվում է, ակամա քո աչքերն էլ են լցվում: Գրում է թեթև, վարժ, սիրուն ու սահուն: Մինչև հիմա կարդացել էի իր մանկական վիպակները, պատմվածքները, «Օրերը ճանապարհ» ինքնակենսագրական վեպը, ու իրան էս ոճում չէի պատկերացնում: Հիմա պատկերացնում եմ, զիլ ա:

----------

Sunlight (13.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

1. Арундати Рой - Бог Мелочей
2. որոշ ժամակակ առաջ նվեր էի ստացել ու մոռացել էի, երեկ հիշեցի ու սկսեցի կարդալ
3. Май в Айеменеме – знойный, тяжелый месяц. Дни долгие и паркие. Река мелеет, и черные вороны набрасываются на яркие плоды манго в пыльно зеленых застывших кронах. Зреют розовые бананы.
4. 43
5. դեռ նոր եմ սկսել, բայց արդեն դուրս գալիսա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Nick Hornby - "A Long Way Down"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
2.5 տարի առաջ գերմանացի ընկերուհիս նվիրեց այն: Մինչ այդ առիթ չէր լինում կարդալու, որովհետև գիրքը ձեռքից ձեռք էին խլում ազգականներս: Վերջապես վերադարձավ ինձ, ես էլ վերջացրի հերթական գիրքս ու սկսեցի սա կարդալ: 


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Can I explain why I wanted to jump off the top of a tower-block?

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
26

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հո զոռով չի, ընկերուհիս լավ ճաշակ ունի, վատ բան չի նվիրի: Գիրքը չորս հոգու մասին է, ովքեր ուզում են ինքնասպան լինել և իրարից անկախ հայտնվում են նույն տեղում: Չնայած թեման տխուր է, բայց էնպիսի հումորով է գրել, որ կարդալիս ծիծաղից թուլանում ես:

----------

Rhayader (05.04.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

1. Վերընթերցում եմ Ռեմարիկ "Հաղթական Կամարը"...
2.Շատ եմ սիրում այդ գիրքը, շատ խելացի մտքեր կան գրքում.
3. Գիրքը մի հրեա բժշկի ` Ռավիկի մասին է, ով միշտ հալածվելով գերմանացիների կողմից` երբեք չի կորցնում ՄԱՐԴ լինելու ունակությունը... Եթե ազատ ժամանակ ունեք, կարդացեք, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:  :Xeloq:

----------

Miss Illusion (05.04.2010), Rhayader (05.04.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Նիկոլո Մաքիավելի-«Տիրակալը»

----------


## Miss Illusion

> 1. Վերընթերցում եմ Ռեմարիկ "Հաղթական Կամարը"...
> 2.Շատ եմ սիրում այդ գիրքը, շատ խելացի մտքեր կան գրքում.
> 3. Գիրքը մի հրեա բժշկի ` Ռավիկի մասին է, ով միշտ հալածվելով գերմանացիների կողմից` երբեք չի կորցնում ՄԱՐԴ լինելու ունակությունը... Եթե ազատ ժամանակ ունեք, կարդացեք, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:


Շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է. Ինձ շատ է դուր եկել. 
Իսկ ես հիմա կարդում եմ Томас Бруссиг "Солнечная аллея".

----------

Էլիզե (29.04.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Օրհան Փամուկի «Ձյունը»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Եսի՞մ: Տանը կար, ասեցի՝ տեսնեմ ինչ ա: Վերջիվերջո, հեղինակը նոբելիստ ա:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
The silence of snow, thought the man sitting just behind the bus-driver.
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
138
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Սկզբում դժվար էր կարդացվում, չէի ջոգում՝ ինչ ա ուզում ասած լինի, բայց հիմա արդեն նորմալոտ ա: Հետաքրքիր ա Թուրքիայի հետ ավելի մոտիկից ծանոթանալը:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Գ.Կ.Չեստերտոն, "Հավերժ մարդը"
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Մի-երկու տարի առաջ մի հատ որոշել էի, բայց ամառ էր ու, տարօրինակ է, բայց փիլիսոփայական բաների հավես չունեի, մի տեսակ չստացվեց, էս տարի էլ հանկարծ տեսա, բացեցի, սկսեցի կարդալ ու էնքան դուրս եկավ, որ շարունակեցի:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Գրքում մի քանի ստեղծագործություն կա, գրում եմ հենց գրքի ամենաառաջին նախադասությունը. "Вероятно, почти все признают..." :Smile: 
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
52
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Մոտեցումը շատ հոգեհարազատ է

----------


## Ուլուանա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Steven Taylor Goldsberry "The Writer's book of wisdom: 101 rules for mastering your craft".

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես ինքս չեմ ընտրել. ամուսինս գրադարանում տեսել էր, մտածել էր, որ ինձ կհետաքրքրի, վերցրել–բերել էր, ես էլ աչքի անցկացրի, հավանեցի, ինձ էլ էդ ոլորտը հետաքրքրում է, սկսեցի կարդալ։  :Smile:  

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)։*
There are no absolute "rules" in writing, only guidelines that have proven successful.
Գրելու բացարձակ «կանոններ» չկան, կան միայն ընդհանուր ցուցումներ, որոնց արդյունաետությունը փորձված է։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
101

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Բավական հետաքրքիր է կարդացվում։ Գրված է թեթև, տեղ–տեղ մեղմ հումորային ոճով, գրքում պարբերաբար լուսաբանվում են այս կամ այն հայտնի գրողի կյանքից օրինակներ, ինչպես նաև մեջբերումներ են արվում նրանց խոսքերից, խորհուրդներն էլ խելքին մոտ ու օբյեկտիվ են թվում ինձ։  :Smile:

----------

Դատարկություն (01.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Ռեյ Բրեդբերի «Խատուտիկների գինին» (Рей Бредбери "Вино из одуванчиков")

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Եսիմ... որոշեցի էլի... գնացի գրադարակի մոտ, վերցրեցի գիրքը ու սկսեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)։*




> Утро было тихое, город, окутанный тьмой, мирно нежился в постели. Пришло лето, и ветер был летний - теплое дыхание мира, неспешное и ленивое. Стоит лишь встать, высунуться в окошко, и тотчас поймешь: вот она начинается, настоящая свобода и жизнь, вот оно, первое утро лета.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
53

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Հնարավոր չի, որ մի գիրք, որը մանկության ու մարդկանց պարզության մասին է գրված` վատը լինի, մանավանդ, եթե գիրքը ամառվա մասին էլ է... ինչքան է պակասում ամառվա շունչը էս մռայլ գարնանը: Գիրքը փոքր երեխաների մասին է, ովքեր ճանաչում են կյանքը, նաև մեծերի, որոնց մի մասը փնտրում է երջանկությունը, իսկ մի մասը արդեն գտել է... Լավ գիրք է :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.05.2010), Rhayader (04.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2010), Yevuk (01.05.2010), Հայկօ (04.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Պաոլո Կոելյո, «Ալքիմիկոսը»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մի քանի օր առաջ Դատարկությունը ոգևորված պատմեց, ավելի վաղ Մանոնն էր խորհուրդ տվել, էսօր Դատարկությն հետ փոխանակում արեցի, Կաֆկայի «Դատավարությունը» տվեցի իրեն, սա վերցրեցի, Կաթիլի ականջը խուլ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 



> Իմ պարտքն եմ համարում ընթերցողին տեղեկացնել, որ «Ալքիմիկոսը» խորհրդանշական գիրք է, ինչով էլ տարբերվում է «Մոգի օրագրից», ուր ոչ մի հորինովի բառ չկա:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Առաջին մասը մի շնչում կարդացի, հասել եմ երկրորդ մասին:
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հեշտ է կարդացվում, դա շատ եմ կարևորում, դեռ որ բարի է :Jpit:  Իհարկե Կոելյոն ոչ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան է, ոչ Յուսուֆ Իդրիս, ոչ Կամյու կամ Կաֆկա, բայց էլ չեմ զարմանում, որ այդքան մեծ ժողովրդականություն է վայելում, պարզ է, մատչելի, թեթև ու բարի :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.05.2010), My World My Space (04.05.2010), Yeghoyan (04.05.2010), Դատարկություն (08.05.2010), Էլիզե (04.05.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Դե որ ասում եք, պասեք ես էլ ասեմ, չնայած ասում են մի ասա, բայց պիտի ասեմ  :Xeloq:   :LOL:  
Ուրեմն, 5 օր տևեց որ կարդացի Կաֆկայի ,,Դատավարությունը,, , համ քիչ էր, համ էլ ձանձրալի, սենց բան չէր եղել, ասում են ինձանիցա, չիդեմ: Հեչ դուրս չեկավ: 
Իսկ հիմա էլի Կաֆկայի, բայց ,,Կերպարանափոխությունն,, եմ կարդում, էսի վափշե քիչա, ու հետաքրքրեց սկիզբը, ոնց որ թե Կաֆկայի մասին, իբր թե լավ գրողա, հանճարեղ գործեր ունի, արդարանում են: Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի  :Blush:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.05.2010), Շինարար (04.05.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:* Օսկար Ուայլդ- Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը:
* 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* Որովհետև գրքի java տարբերակն էի ճարել/հեռախոսի համար/, որոշեցի ,որ երթուղայինի մեջ կարդալու համար շատ հարմար է: Բացի հետաքրքիր է համեմատել ֆիլմի հետ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*  
"Художник — тот, кто создает прекрасное. 
Раскрыть людям себя и скрыть художника — вот к чему стремится искусство." 
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
* Չգիտեմ, քանի որ հեռախոսով եմ կարդում, բայց դե մի 30 րոպեում շատ կարդացած չեմ լինի:
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա է ընտրված, դեռևս հետաքրքիր է:

----------

Էլիզե (07.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (08.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:* Օսկար Ուայլդ- Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը:
> * 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* Որովհետև գրքի java տարբերակն էի ճարել/հեռախոսի համար/, որոշեցի ,որ երթուղայինի մեջ կարդալու համար շատ հարմար է: Բացի հետաքրքիր է համեմատել ֆիլմի հետ:
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*  
> "Художник — тот, кто создает прекрасное. 
> Раскрыть людям себя и скрыть художника — вот к чему стремится искусство." 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> * Չգիտեմ, քանի որ հեռախոսով եմ կարդում, բայց դե մի 30 րոպեում շատ կարդացած չեմ լինի:
> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
> Բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա է ընտրված, դեռևս հետաքրքիր է:


Իմ ամենասիրած գրքերից մեկն ա... ոշադրություն դարձրեք Լորդ Հենրիի խոսքերին, նա շատ հետաքրքիր մտքեր ա արտահայտում!


Հիմա ես կարդում եմ Վասիլի Շուկշիկի պատմվածքները... շատ են դուրս գալիս.. շատ հանգիստ, հանդարտ ոճով ա գրված... նկարագրվում ա գյուղական կյանքը...լավ գործեր են!!!

----------

EgoBrain (08.05.2010), Magic-Mushroom (08.05.2010), Երվանդ (08.05.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Զարմանք պյան ա :Shok: , Էլիզին առանձնապես չեմ համակրում, բայց էս պահին եսել եմ Շուկշին կարդում արդեն 10 անգամ, ու զարմանալի ա ահավոր որ Էլիզին ու ինձ ժամանակի նույն հատվածում, նու... համարյա նույն , Շուկշինը դուր ա գալիս:
Հ.Գ Ինձ ոչ միայն դուր ա գալիս, գժվում եմ :Love:

----------


## Արէա

Մի քանի գիրք եմ կարդում, Էքզյուպերի "Փոքրիկ Իշխանը" երևի արդեն ութերորդ անգամ, աշխարհի ամենատխուր ու ամենալուսավոր գործն ա: Վիլյամ Սարոյան "Մարդկային կատակերգություն", վեցերորդ, կամ յոթերորդ անգամ, առաջին անգամ բանակում եմ կարդացել, չկա ավելի բարի գործ, չեմ կարողանում կտրվեմ: Շահեն Թաթիկյան "Երիցս խաչվածը" արդեն չեմ հիշում թե որերորդ անգամ, ամենալավ վեպն ա աշխարհում, ու ամենալավ, ամենախորը, ամենաբարի, ամենապարզ ու մարդկային գրողն ա Շահեն Թաթիկյանը: Էս երեք գրքից ուղղակի կախվածություն ունեմ:

----------

Էլիզե (08.05.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Էլիզին առանձնապես չեմ համակրում, բայց էս պահին եսել եմ Շուկշին կարդում արդեն 10 անգամ


Չհասկացա խեղճ Շուկշինը ինչ կապ ուներ ինձ համակրել-չհամակրելու հետ  :Jpit: 

Իսկ "Մարդկային կատակերգություն" ստեղծագործությունը միշտ էլ կարելի ա վերընթերցել...հոյակապ գործ է.... :Love:  ես էլ եմ շուտ-շուտ վերընթերցում այն...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.05.2010), Rhayader (20.05.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Իմ ամենասիրած գրքերից մեկն ա... ոշադրություն դարձրեք Լորդ Հենրիի խոսքերին, նա շատ հետաքրքիր մտքեր ա արտահայտում!


Շատ հետաքրքիր, բայց շատ վիճելի, հենց դա էլ դուրս գալիս ա էս գրքում, շատ մտածելու նյութ ա տալիս: Ճիշտն ասած, մինչև գիրքը կարդալը լրիվ այլ կերպ էի պատկերացնում նրա բովանդակությունը, բայց հիմա տեսնում եմ, որ այն ավելի խորն է, քան թվում է առաջին հայացքից:

----------

Էլիզե (08.05.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*Terence McKenna-Իրական Հալյուցինագեններ
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* որովհետեւ շատ հետաքրքիր է եւ ինձ հոգեհարազատ,գիրքը կախարդական սնկերի մասին է: :Love: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում * 
Однажды в начале восьмидесятых, во время посещения Эсаленского института - меня пригласили туда на конференцию по шаманизму, - я вдруг понял, что благодаря многолетнему использованию псилоцибиновых грибов моя врожденная ирландская болтливость достигла поистине небывалых высот. 
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* 101
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* շատ շաատ հրաշալի գիրք է,ամեն օր երեկոյան պատրաստում եմ ժասմինով թեյ,միացնում եմ դասական երաժշտություն ու կարդում :Hands Up:

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*. Հենրիկ Սենկևիչ-«Առանց դավանանքի»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*. ասացին, որ իմ տարօրինակ ընկերներից մեկը շատ է նեղվում, որ այդ գրքի մանրամասները չի հիշում։ Մի խոսքով՝ ուզում եմ նեղել  :Wink: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* . «Հռոմ, 9 հունվարի
Սրանից մի քանի ամիս առաջ պատահեցի իմ ընկեր ու բարեկամ Յուզեֆ Սնյատինսկուն, որ վերջերս աչքի ընկնող դիրք է գրավել մեր գրողների մեջ»։
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասե**լ* 61
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*. ինչպես միշտ՝ այդ մոնղոլը հետաքրքիր գրքեր է սիրում։ Արժե նրա բոլոր սիրելի գրքերի ցանկը ձեռք գցել...  :Hands Up:  Շատ լավն է, ինչպես Սենկևիչի մյուս գործերը, որ կարդացել եմ։ Օրագրի ձևով գրված վեպեր շատ եմ սիրում. մի տեսակ ավելի անկեղծ են թվում, ուրիշի ներաշխարհին հասու լինելու զգացողություն են առաջացնում, հենց դրանով էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր են։

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Կարդում եմ Թոլքինի *«Մատանիների տիրակալը»* :Love: 
Սկզբից ֆիլմն եմ տեսել, կարելի ա ասել իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմն է: Հետո որոշեցի գիրքն էլ կարդալ ու բացահայտեցի, որ շաաատ բաներ ֆիլմում բաց ա թողնված: Շատ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում, աշխարհից կտրված :Jpit:  լրիվ կլանելա գիրքը: Մոտս առաջին հատորնա միայն, մյուս երկուսի պահով հույսս Չուկնա :Blush:

----------

Դատարկություն (12.05.2010), Հայկօ (12.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Джером  Сэлинджер "Над пропастью во ржи"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

*Եվուկին*  հարցրեցի` կարդացե՞լ ես, ասեց` հա, շատ լավնա, ես էլ որոշեցի կարդամ, մանավանդ, ասում էին 20րդ դարի դասական լավագույն վեպերիցա :Smile:  Գիրքն էլ ունեմ :Smile: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)։*




> Если вам на самом деле хочется услышать  эту  историю,  вы,  наверно, прежде всего захотите узнать, где я  родился,  как  провел  свое  дурацкое детство, что делали мои родители до моего  рождения,  -  словом,  всю  эту давид-копперфилдовскую муть.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Եթե չհաշվենք, որ գրքում ուրիշ վեպեր էլ կան` 581

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Շատ թեթև կարդացվող գիրք է` հումորով գրված. մեկ - մեկ ծիծաղս սկսում է գալ կարդալուց :Jpit: : Շատ լավ նկարագրելա պատանեկությունը, անցումային շրջանը, մարդու մտածելակերպը էդ տարիքում: Հետո էլ ոճնա դուրս գալիս, սենց պարզ ու հասարակ (դե.. Կաֆկայից հետո), առանց ավելորդ բարդացումների, առաջին դեմքով գրված :Smile:

----------

Farfalla (20.05.2010), helium (20.05.2010), Rhayader (20.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.05.2010), Yevuk (13.05.2010), Երկնային (12.05.2010), Էլիզե (12.05.2010)

----------


## cold skin

1. Амели Нотомб «Преступление.Ртуть.»
2. impression-ից ազդվեցի, նոր Ամելի Նոթոմբ թեման հետաքրքրեց...
3. «Когда я впервые увидел себя в зеркале, то засмеялся: я не поверил, что это я. Теперь, глядя на свое отражение, я тоже смеюсь, потому что знаю: это я. В таком чудовищном уродстве есть что-то забавное».
4. 11
5. Գրավել է…

----------

Rhayader (20.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (19.05.2010), Դատարկություն (18.05.2010)

----------


## helium

1. Роджер Желязны "Князь Света"
2. Ուզում էի Ժելյազնիից եւս մեկ ստեղծագործություն կարդալ, ինտերնետում շատ էին գովում հենց այս մեկը:
3. Так было однажды услышано мной. Спустя пятьдесят три года после освобождения вернулся он из Золотого Облака, чтобы еще раз поднять перчатку, брошенную Небесами, пойти наперекор Порядку жизни и богам, этот порядок установившим.
4. Աուդիոգիրքն եմ լսում, մոտավորապես 1/3 մասին եմ հասել:
5. Սկզբում մտածեցի՝ այ քեզ բա՜ն, ես ախր ֆանտաստիկա էի սպասում, այնինչ սա հնդկական պանթեոնի աստվածների մասին է: Բայց քանի գնաց ավելի ու ավելի հետաքրքրացավ. Բուդդան ընդդեմ աստվածների՝ Շիվայի, Վիշնուի եւ Բրահմայի ղեկավարությամբ...եւ այս ամենը հասարակ մարդկանց իրական կյանքում...դեռեւս հիացած եմ, կարծում եմ նման կերպ էլ շարունակվելու է մինչեւ վերջ: Ի դեպ, աուդիգիրքը հրաշալի է կազմված. բացի լավ կարդալուց, նաեւ զուգակցվում է հնդկական երաժշտությամբ /սիթառ, տաբլա եւ այլն/ եւ այլ ձայնային տարրերով: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ ոչ թե գիրք եմ լսում, այլ ֆիլմ եմ դիտում: Սկսել եմ Ռավի Շանկար լսել  :Smile:  Նույնիսկ ցանկություն է առաջացել հնդկական պանթեոնն ուսումնասիրել...

----------

Leo Negri (21.05.2010), Rhayader (20.05.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Կարդում եմ՝ Յարոսլավ Հաշեկ, "Քաջարի զինվոր Շվեյկի արկածները", շատ դրվատանքի խոսքեր եմ լսել այդ գրքի մասին, այդ պատճառով որոշեցի կարդալ:Հետաքրքիր գործ է... հասել եմ քառասուներորդ էջին...

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.05.2010), Ariadna (21.05.2010), Chuk (20.05.2010), Rhayader (20.05.2010), Skeptic (19.05.2010), Հայկօ (19.05.2010)

----------


## ElleLuiz

Կարդում եմ S. Corinna Bille - "Le Salon Ovale", նոր եմ բացահայտում գրական բարոկկոյի հմայքը, փոքրիկ նովելների ժողովածու է՝ առեղծվածային, հետաքրքիր ու արտասովոր

----------


## amigo

Հիմա կարդում են Օնորե դը Բալզակի երկու գործերը` "Շագրենի կաշին" և "Երեսնամյա կինը": Հատկապես հավանում եմ 2-րդը: 
Ինչպես նաև աուդիո տարբերակով լսում են Պաուլո Կօելիոյի "Ալքիմիկը": Դեռ միայն առաջին մասն եմ լսել, բայց շատ է դուրս եկել: Երևի որ վերջացնեմ լսելը նաև կկարդամ:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Կարդում եմ Թոլքինի *«Մատանիների տիրակալը»*
> Մոտս առաջին հատորնա միայն,* մյուս երկուսի պահով հույսս Չուկնա*


 Չուկ, ես էլ եմ ուզում  :Blush:  գրադարանում չկա, ոչ մի ծանոթի տանը չկա, մեր տանը վափշե չկա:

«Պահապանները» :Love: ինչ լավնա

Գիրքը հենց բացում ես, տպավորությունա, ոնց որ մտնես ուրիշ աշխարհ: 


Հ.Գ. Չուկ, այ Չուկ  :Blush:  մի բան արա լավ լինի էլի  :Blush:

----------

Rhayader (04.06.2010), Դատարկություն (04.06.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չուկ, ես էլ եմ ուզում  գրադարանում չկա, ոչ մի ծանոթի տանը չկա, մեր տանը վափշե չկա:
> 
> «Պահապանները»ինչ լավնա
> 
> Գիրքը հենց բացում ես, տպավորությունա, ոնց որ մտնես ուրիշ աշխարհ: 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չուկ, այ Չուկ  մի բան արա լավ լինի էլի


Ձեր լեզու չիմացող ինչն եմ ասել :Angry2:  Տոլկիենի ամենակայֆն իրա լեզուն ա, որ մենակ բնօրինակով կարդալուց ես զգում :Love:

----------

Leo Negri (06.06.2010), Yeghoyan (07.06.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Харпер Ли "Убить пересмешника..."  (հայերեն թարգմանությունը, եթե չեմ սխալվում էսպեսա` Հարպեր Լի «Սարյակ մի՛ սպանիր»)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Բրեդբերի, Սելինջեր, Լի ամերիկյան գրողների գրքի վերջին վեպն էր, հետո էլ տեսա ակումբցիների մի մասի սիրելի գրքերի տասնյակումա... :Blush: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)։*
Юристы, наверно, тоже когда-то были детьми. 
Чарлз  Лэм
Незадолго до того, как моему брату Джиму исполнилось тринадцать, у него была сломана рука.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Երկրորդ մասն եմ հասել :Smile: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Շատ լավ գիրք է, էլի մանկության ու ազնիվ մարդկանց կյանքի մասին, գիրքն առաջին դեմքով է գրված, որը պստո աղջիկա պատմում :Love: , թեթևա կարդացվում, տխուր պահեր կան շատ (դեռ չգիտեմ հետո ինչ կլինի), մեկ-մեկ շատ ուրախանալու ա փոքր երեխաների մտածելակերպը ու հետաքրքիրա, թե ինչպեսա միայնակ հայրը, որը ազնիվ մարդա, դաստիարակում իր երեխաներին :Smile:

----------

Freddie (18.06.2010), Rhayader (06.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.06.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Կարդում եմ` *Терри Пратчетт - Роковая музыка/Соул - музыка для души*: Շատա դուրս գալիս, հրաշալի գիրքա: Ինչքան հնարավորա դանդաղ եմ կարդում, որ ուշ վերջացնեմ:

----------

Leo Negri (06.06.2010)

----------


## dj chik

Джон Колеман - КОМИТЕТ 300 
շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է.. խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ նրանց ովքեր հետաքրքրվում են քաղաքականությամբ

----------


## Rhayader

> Джон Колеман - КОМИТЕТ 300 
> շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է.. խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ նրանց ովքեր հետաքրքրվում են քաղաքականությամբ


Յախք :Bad:

----------


## dj chik

> Յախք


կոնկրետ որ պահը՞  :LOL:

----------


## Leo Negri

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

Արթուր Քյոսթլեր, Մտորումներ Կախաղանի մասին

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։

Քյոսթլերի մասին շուտվանից էի լսել, բայց էսօր նոր պատահմամբ ռաստ եկա ու որոշեցի, որ ժամանակնա կարդամ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)։

Великобритания — любопытная европейская страна: автомобили здесь движутся по левой стороне дороги, расстояния измеряют в дюймах и в ярдах и вешают людей за шею, от чего приключается смерть.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

Սկզբերն եմ:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։

Թունդ գիրքա: Ահագին հետաքրքիր բաներա պատմում քաղաքակիրթ Անգլիայի մասին:

----------

Freddie (18.06.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում՝ որերորդ անգամ կարդում եմ Կոբո Աբե-«Ավազուտների կինը»  :Love: 
Լա՜վն է :Love:

----------

Agni (07.06.2010), Leo Negri (07.06.2010), Yevuk (07.06.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Չուկ, ես էլ եմ ուզում  գրադարանում չկա, ոչ մի ծանոթի տանը չկա, մեր տանը վափշե չկա:
> 
> «Պահապանները»ինչ լավնա
> 
> Գիրքը հենց բացում ես, տպավորությունա, ոնց որ մտնես ուրիշ աշխարհ: 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չուկ, այ Չուկ  մի բան արա լավ լինի էլի


Ինձ մոտ են գրքերը, ուշացել ես :Yea: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:55 ----------

Հա, բա գնացի որ գնեմ, ամեն հատորն արժի 3000 դրամ :Wacko:  :Jpit:

----------


## nune'

> Հիմա կարդում են Օնորե դը Բալզակի երկու գործերը` "Շագրենի կաշին" և "Երեսնամյա կինը": Հատկապես հավանում եմ 2-րդը: 
> Ինչպես նաև աուդիո տարբերակով լսում են Պաուլո Կօելիոյի "Ալքիմիկը": Դեռ միայն առաջին մասն եմ լսել, բայց շատ է դուրս եկել: Երևի որ վերջացնեմ լսելը նաև կկարդամ:


 Շագրենի կաշին, հարշք գործա, համենայն դեպս իմ կարծիքով

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:51 ----------

Հիմա կարդում եմ  Satanic bible

----------

Leo Negri (12.06.2010), Rhayader (08.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* - Կարլ Սագան, «Կոսմոս: Տիեզերքի, կյանքի եւ քաղաքակրթության էվոլյուցիան» /ռուսերեն, քանի որ հայերեն չկա  :Sad: /

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* - որովհետեւ տեղյակ էի, որ գիտահանրամատչելի գրականության լավագույն ու եզակի գլուխգործոցներից է, որը հնարավորինս հասկանալի ձեւով բացատրում է կոսմոլոգիայի ու էվոլյուցիայի հետ կապված շատ հարցեր:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* - գիրքը սկսվում է Սենեկայի «Բնական հարցեր» աշխատության 7-րդ գրքից մեջբերումով. «Կգա ժամանակ, երբ մանրակրկիտ եւ շարունակական ուսումնասիրությունները լույս կսփռեն այնպիսի իրերի վրա, որոնք դեռեւս մեզ համար գաղտնիք են»:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* - հենց նոր եմ սկսել, դրա համար էլ՝ դեռ 11:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* - չնայած դեռ վաղ է ինչ-որ կարծիք կազմելը, բայց սկիզբն արդեն խոստումնալից է:  :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> 
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
> 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
> 
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> 
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


Ալվին Թոֆլեր «Ֆուտուրոշոկ» 
Ինտերնետում հանդիպեցի մի անգամ գրքի մասին. համառոտ բովանդակությունը հետաքրքրեց, հետո էլ մեր համլսարանի գրադարանում հանդիպեցի՝ ասի վերցնեմ կարդամ, բա… :IMG Smile:  
«Это книга о том, что происходит с людьми, когда на них обрушиваются перемены.»
278 էջին
Հետաքրքիր մտքեր կան. իհարկե, մի քիչ չափազանց հեռուն է տեսել բձեն. 2000 թվականի մասին նենց բաներ ա գրում, որ հիմա՛ չկան, բայց նախաբանում էլ զաշիտնի զգուշացնում ա, որ «էս ամենը ենթադրություն ա», տակ շտո կպնելու տեղ չկա։ Մի քիչ շատ ամերկյան ա, բայց մենք նրան ներում ենք :Bye:

----------


## Թամարա

Կարդում եմ Լ.Ն. Տոլստոյի <<Աննա Կարենինա>>I հատորը,որոշեցի կարդալ այն պարզ պատճառով,որ շատ էի լսել այդ գործի մասին ու դեռ չէի կարդացել:Գիրքը սկսվում է.<<Բոլոր երջանիկ ընտանիքները նման են իրար,յուրաքանչյուր դժբախտ ընտանիք դժբախտ է յուրովի:>> միանգամից գրավող նախադասությունով,հասել եմ 482 էջին:Կարդում եմ հիմնականում կեսօրին ու գիշերը:Գրքում ինձ դուր է գալիս հեղինակի մատուցման ձևը.սովորական,ձանձրալի առօրյայի մասին կարդում ես առանց ձանձրույթի:Կարդում եմ նաև Վանո Սիրադեղյանի փոքրիկ պատմվածքների <<Կիրակի>>ժողովածուն:

----------


## Նարե

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* - Ջուդիթ Մակնոտ " Երկնքի Օրհնությունը" Джудит Макнот " Благословение небес"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* -  Դե նախքան սկսելը մեծ ակնկալիքեր չունեի, քանի որ գիրքը զուտ սիրային պատմություն էր ու այնքան էլ չեմ սիրում այդ ուղղվածությունը: Բայց միջոց էր ռուսերենով կարդալու ու պրակտիկան չկորցնելու, ինչպես նաև մինչ այդ ծանոթ չէի այս գրողի գործերին:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* -  Однажды на рассвете пятнадцать человек в синих с серебром ливреях вышли из ворот Хэвеенхерста и отправились в путь.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* -  454-րդ էջն եմ հասել, վերջն է գրեթե գրքի:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* -  Հավանեցի գիրքը, հաճախ հոգեհարազատ տողեր ու իրավիճակներ եմ հանդիպում: Այնքան սենտիմենտալ չի, որքան սպասում էի: Անգլիայի արիստոկրատիայի կյանքն ու ապրելաձևը բավական հետաքրքիր է ներկայացված և դրա մեջ մի աղջկա կյանքի պատմություն: Չեմ փոշմանել ծախսածս ժամանակի համար:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա - Մ. էնդե – "Neverending Story"

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա - պատահաբար ձեռքս ընկավ, հիշեցի, որ ոմանք գովում էին։

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) - ТСИНИКУБ ИКВАЛ НИЯЗОХ


     реднаероК дарноК лраК
     Эти непонятные слова можно было прочитать на стеклянной двери маленькой
книжной  лавочки,  но, разумеется, только если смотреть на улицу из  глубины
полутемного помещения.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել - 25-րդ էջն եմ հասել, 108 -ից կարծեմ:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա - Շատ լավն էր  :Smile:  Հրաշք է։

----------

Rhayader (15.07.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 
Յ. Լ. Վիշնեվսկի, Մ. Դոմագալիկ - "188 дней и ночей"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ընկերուհիս էր կարադցել ու շատ մեծ տպավորություն էր ստացել: Էնքան գովեց, որոշեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Вам случается ходить на прогулки в других городах и с другими мужчинами?

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* 
84-րդ 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սպասումներս ավելի շատ էին, դեռ էդքան էլ չեմ հավանում: Հույով եմ վերջում կարծիքս կփոխեմ:

----------


## Yevuk

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Միխայիլ Բուլգակով - «Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Դեռ դպրոցում էի ուզում կարդալ, բայց ծնողներս ասում էին. «Քո խելքի բանը չի դեռ», իսկ մի քանի օր առաջ հենց պապաս խորհուրդ տվեց կարդալ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
"Однажды весною, в час небывало жаркого заката, в Москве, на Патриарших прудах, появились два гражданина."
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
41
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ նոր եմ սկսել, բայց արդեն շա՜տ հետաքրքիր ա, սպասումներս մեծ են:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.06.2010), Kanamar (18.08.2011), Leo Negri (19.06.2010), Դատարկություն (18.06.2010), Շինարար (18.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հակոբ Պարոնյան - Մեծապատիվ մուրացկանները:  :Wink:

----------

Hda (06.07.2010), Հայկօ (19.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ջ. Ռ. Ռ. Թոլքիեն «Պահապանները»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մեկը էդ գիրքը ուրիշին էր փոխանցելու, էդ պահին ամենահարմար փոստատարը ես էի, ես էլ որոշեցի՝ կարդամ, նոր տիրոջը հանձնեմ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 



> Մենք հիմնականում պատմելու ենք հոբիթների մասին, և հետաքրքրասեր ընթերցողը մոտիկից կծանոթանա նրանց կյանքին, բնավորությանն ու կենցաղին:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
35
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ասեմ, իհարկե բարի է, բայց… երևի ծերանում եմ :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.06.2010), Kanamar (18.08.2011), Դատարկություն (19.06.2010)

----------


## romanista

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Վասիլի Յան (Յանչևիցկի) - "Չինգիզ - խան"
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Միշտ էլ հետաքրքրվել եմ մոնղոլներով ու նրաբնց պատմությամբ, իսկ այս գիրքը ամբողջությամբ ներկայացնում է նրանց կայսրության պատմությունը հիմնադրումից մինչև կործանումը (այս գիրքը Յանի կողմից հեղինակած մոնղոլների մասին եռահատորի առաջին մասն է, կան նաև երկրորդը ` "Բատիյ" - Չինգիզ - խանի թոռան ` Բատու - խանի (ռուսները, նրանց թվում Յանչևիցկին Բատիյ են ասում) մասին, ու երրորդը ` "Դեպի վերջին ծովը": Դրանք էլ եմ կարդալու)) 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
քանի որ գիրքը ռուսերեն է, նախադասությունը սկզբում գրեմ ռուսերեն, ապա կթարգմանեմ`

"Сокол в небе бессилен без крыльев. Человек на земле немощен без коня."

"Անգղը երկնքում անզոր է առանց թևերի: Մարդը հողի վրա անուժ է առանց ձիու:"

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
266-ը 301-ից

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սա, և հաջորդ երկու գրքերը այս եռահատորի, ինքնատիպ պատմական օրագիր են գեղարվեստական տարբերակով: Գրված է շատ լավ, շարադրանքի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Հեղինակը կարող է գրքի որևէ հերոսների մասին էլ չգրել ասենք 100-րդ էջից, ու շարունակել նրանց պատմությունը հանկարծակի ասենք 200-ից, երբ դու նրանց մասին արդեն մոռացել ես:
Կարդում ես ու և ավելի շատ ես ատում մոնղոլներին, ու նաև ավելի շատ ես հիանում նրանց ուժով ու առնետային խորամանկությամբ: 

Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս: բայց չեմ կարող ասել, գիրքը հայերենով հրատարակվել է՟, թե՟ ոչ:

----------

Kanamar (18.08.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Ջ. Ռ. Ռ. Թոլքիեն «Պահապանները»


 Էդպես էլ չկարողացա՝ կարդամ, իմս Ծմակուտն ա ու Ծմակուտ՝ Սիմոնը :Dntknw: ©

----------


## Meme

1.կարդում եմ Ժան Գրիվա «Սեր և Ատելություն»
2.գիրքը պատահական եմ վերցրել գրապահարանից,ու շատ լավ ընտրություն եմ կատարել
3.հասել եմ 304 էջը 602 ից :Blush: 
4.հետաքրքիրա կարդացվում,լավ գիրքա,մենակ բնության նկարագրությանը  տողեր շատա  տրամադրվում,եթե տրամադրություն չունեմ,չեմ կարդում...բուն թեման պատերազմնա ,բայց հետաքրքիրա,առաջին անգամ լաց եմ եղել,այս գիրքը ընթերցելիս....
Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ,բայց կհիշացնեմ,որ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա :Wink:

----------


## Farfalla

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Աննա Գավալդա - «Պարզապես միասին»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Չգիտեմ, պատահական գրախանութում տեսա ու որոշեցի կարդալ

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*



> Полетта Лестафье вовсе не выжила из ума, как полагали окружающие. И уж конечно, различала дни недели-а что еще ей оставалось делать в этой жизни?


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Հենց նոր ավարտեցի

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
 Հոյակապ գիրք էր: Մի շնչով կարդացի, ոնց որ մանկության բարի ու թեթև հեքիաթներից լիներ: Էնքան պարզ ու հասարակ էր ամեն ինչ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ մտածելու տեղիք տվեց երևույթների մասին, որոնց մասին առաջ երբեք չէի մտածել  :Smile:

----------


## helium

1. Ազիմով Այզեկ, «Основание»
2. Սիրում եմ գալակտիկական իմպերիաների մասին գրքեր /հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու են գերմեծ տերություններն ապագայում միշտ իմպերիա լինում  :Think: / ու պատահաբար սա ձեռքս ընկավ...
3. Гари Сэлдон - родился в 11968г. Галактической эры, скончался в 12069г. Обычно эти даты даются в текущем исчислении эры Основания: 79-й год будущей эры (б.э.). Родился на Геликоне, зона Арктура, где его отец, если верить сомнительной легенде, занимался выращиванием табака на гидропонных плантациях планеты, и с малых лет проявил незаурядные способности к математике.
4. Առաջին գլուխն եմ դեռ կարդացել
5. Փսիխոպատմության գաղափարը դուրս եկավ, բայց մի քիչ անհասկանալի է համընդհանուր նպատակի կարեւորությունը...գուցե դեռ պարզ կդառնա, համենայն դեպս մնացած հատորներն էլ կարդալու ցանկություն արդեն իսկ առաջացրել է  :Smile: 

Հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա. ասում են այս գիրքն այնքան մեծ տպավորություն է թողել Օսամա Բեն Լադենի վրա, որ նույնիսկ ազդել է «Ալ-Քաիդա» տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն ստեղծելու նրա որոշման վրա: Բեն Լադենը նմանեցրել է իրեն Հարի Սելդոնի հետ, որը ղեկավարում է հասարակությունը նախապես ծրագրված ճգնաժամերի միջոցով: Բացի այդ, գրքի վերնագիրն արաբերեն հնչում է Al Qaida  :Smile:

----------

Reh32 (19.07.2010), Rhayader (15.07.2010), Skeptic (07.07.2010)

----------


## armine91i

Էթիլ Լիլյան Վոյնիչ-Բոռ :Smile:

----------


## Հայուհի

*1.*Հիմա Ալբեր Քամյուի «Օտար»-ը ստեղծագործությունն եմ կարդում:
*2.*Որոշեցի կարդալ, որովհետև Դարքն էր ուզում էդ գիրքը գտնել, ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց:
*3.*


> Сегодня умерла мама. А может быть, вчера – не знаю. Я получил из богадельни телеграмму: «Мать скончалась. Похороны завтра. Искренне соболезнуем». Это ничего не говорит – может быть, вчера умерла.


*4.*Ես կարդալիս էջերին չեմ նայում:
*5.*Ճիշտ է՝ դեռ շատ քիչ եմ կարդացել, բայց չեմ հասկանում հերոսին, ինչպես կարելի է մոր նկատմամբ այդքան սառը լինել...

----------

Դարք (15.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Б. И. Погосян - "Requiem. Missa pro defunctis. Четыре минуты Джека Догерти."
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Սևագիրն ավարտեցի՞ր. դե վերընթերցի, որ ուղղես-ջնջես-լրացնես:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*



> “Ты в театре, в театре героев и демонов - мифических нечеловеческих сил. Эти фигуры - воплощения пиков сознания, их взаимодействия, прекрасные и устрашающие, продукт борьбы твоих идеалов и ценностей. Ты - то верховное божество, которое управляет ими. Не увлекайся их играми, и помни: ты все еще способен освободиться“.
> Вначале - жутко неприятный удар носом об стену. Чувство такое соленое и кислое, и больше обиды, чем самой боли. За этим оцепенелым состоянием прорывается боль - неспешно, но безжалостно нарастая. Воспоминания, правдивые и выдуманные - изнасилование, смерть, пауки... Все кружится и заплетается в один остановленный миг в ожидании удара по двери.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
4
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ռուսերենի դասերին մի քանի երեք որ ստացել եմ, էդ գրավորները սրա մոտ փառք են ուղղագրության ու կետադրության տեսանկյունից :LOL:  մյուս կողմից՝ իմ վերջին դիլետանտական աշխատանքն ա: Ու դա զգացվում ա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Yellow Raven (15.07.2010), Արևածագ (15.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ագաթա Քրիստի-Սպանություններ այբբենական կարգով
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Դպրոցական տարիքում էին հանձնարարել, բայց այդպես էլ չէի կարդացել: Հիմա որոշեցի լրացնել այդ բացը ու տեսնել, թե ինչու են այդքան շատ խոսում այս գրքի մասին:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 



> *Կապիտան Արթուր Հաստինգսի առաջաբանը* 
> Իմ ընթերցողներ, ձեր դատին ներկայացնելով Էրքյուլ Պուարոյի կատարած այս նոր ուզարմանալի հետաքննության պատմությունը,ցանկանում եմ նախապես մի քանի կարևոր վերապահումներ անել:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
67/239
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Տաղտուկ է, կանխատեսելի, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կարդում եմ հետաքրքիր շարունակության սպասումով:

----------


## Katka

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Չակ Պալլանիկի Հեղձոցը/Паланик Чак -"Удушие"
2. *Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Ցուցակ էի կազմել, դրան հասա:
3. *Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Չեմ հիշում:
4. *Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
290:
5.* Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Գրելաոճը հետաքրքիր է, նոր է ինձ համար: Բայց մենակ թե գրելաոճն է դուր եկել, թե չէ նենց հեղձոց է իսկական:

----------


## Դատարկություն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հեմինգուեյ «Եվ ծագում է արևը (Ֆիեստա)»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Վերնագրի համար :Jpit: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Բոլորդ, բոլորդ` կորած սերունդ եք: (Հերթրուդ Սթայն)
«Անցնում է մի սերունդ, գալիս է ուրիշ սերունդ, իսկ երկիրը հավերժ է…» Ժողովող
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
Նոր եմ սկսել :Jpit: 
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Վերնագիրը շատ եմ հավանել, հետո էլ սկիզբը Ժողովողից հատված կա.... :Blush:  Լավնա լինելու... անպայման :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (29.07.2010), einnA (28.08.2010), Legolas (16.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Rhayader (15.07.2010), Yevuk (15.07.2010), Էլիզե (14.08.2010), Հայկօ (15.07.2010)

----------


## Inana

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
<Հոգևոր Նժդեհ> Մաքսիմ Ոսկանյան

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Նժդեհին շատ եմ սիրում

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
<Զգալ, որ հոգի ունես - ահա թե երբ են բացվում, խոսում ժպտում ճշմարիտը բարին, գեղեցիկը:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
59/180
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Նժդեհը հոյակապ է իր իմաստության մեջ:

----------

einnA (28.08.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

* Բրյուս Ստեռլինգ - Սխիզմատրիցա

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Ահավոր շատ ուզում էի կիբերպանկ կարդալ: Կարոտել էի ճապոնական գիգապոլիսներին, իմպլանտներին, մեգակորպորացիաներին, տեխնո-ժարգոնին ու վիրտուալ իրականությանը: Վերջին կաթիլները դարձան *«Ghost in the Shell»-ի սաունդտրեկը*, ( :Love: ) *«Blade Runner»-ի վերջը* ( I've seen things you people wouldn't believe...) ու* «Deus Ex: Human Revolution»-ի տրեյլերը*: Գիտեի, որ բավականին հայտնի գործ ա, քաշեցի, սկսեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 



> Яркие самолетики миновали продольную ось мира. Линдсей, любуясь, следил за ними, утопая по колено в траве.
> Хрупкие, словно  воздушные  змеи, педальные  самолетики  то  ныряли, то взмывали  высоко вверх в зоне  невесомости.  За ними, на  другом конце мира, искривленный  ландшафт  сверкал  желтизной пшеничных  и  пятнистой  зеленью хлопковых полей.


*4. Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել

* Մոտավորապես 35%:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Հը-ըն  :Nea: : Էն չի: Ոնց որ թե՝ ամեն ինչ կա, բայց՝ էն չի: Նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել, թե ինչը էն չի, բայց էդքան չեմ խորանա, ափսոս ա: Ամեն դեպքում՝ հաստատ կկարդամ մինչև վերջ, բայց բոլորդ պատրաստվեք, որովհետև հետո իսկականից լավ կիբերպանկ եմ ուզելու ու չամռվեմ, որ խորհուրդ տաք  :Jpit: : Լրիվ լուրջ  :Xeloq: :

----------

Jarre (29.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Rhayader (15.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Баяндур Погосян-Requiem :Tongue:  Գուշակեք Ովա? :Hands Up: :

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Որովհետեւ գրքի հեղինակը մի տեսակ յուրահատուկ մտածողություն ունի ու այդպիսի պատվածքներ շատ եմ սիրում մեկ գավաթ ժասմինի թեյով կարդամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 



> “Ты в театре, в театре героев и демонов - мифических нечеловеческих сил. Эти фигуры - воплощения пиков сознания, их взаимодействия, прекрасные и устрашающие, продукт борьбы твоих идеалов и ценностей. Ты - то верховное божество, которое управляет ими. Не увлекайся их играми, и помни: ты все еще способен освободиться“.


*4. Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*

Նոր եմ սկսել:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ հետաքրքիր գործ է :Wink: համուզված եմ թեժ պահեր են սպասվում,հատուկ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին ինձ այսպիսի բացառիկ գործ տրամադրելու համար :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (29.07.2010), Rhayader (16.07.2010)

----------


## Freeman

1.Адольф Гитлер <<МОЯ БОРЬБА>>
2.Եսիմ :Smile: 
3.1924 թ. ապրիլի 1-ին ես բանտարկված էի Լանդսբերգ ամրոցում' համաձայն Մյունխենյան դատարանի որոշման
4.14 այսօր եմ սկսել
5.շատ վատ չի

----------


## romanista

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Որոշ ժամանակ առաջ գրել էի այստեղ, որ կարդում եմ Վասիլի Յանի (Յանչևիցկու) "Մոնղոլների հարձակումը" տրիլոգիայի առաջին գիրքը` "Չինգիզ - խանը": Հիմա արդեն կարդում եմ շարքի երկրորդ գիրքը` "Բատիյ", Չինգիզ-խանի թոռան, Բատու-խանի մասին, որտեղ նկարագրվում է Բատիյի (այդպես նրան անվանում էին ռուսները) արշավանքը դեպի Ռուսաստան և այլ եվրոպական երկրներ...

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Դե, եթե տրիլոգիա ա ու առաջին գիրքը կարդացել ես, պարզ ա, որ շարունակությունն էլ պտի կարդաս :Smile: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
По узкому листу бумаги быстро водила тростинкой смуглая сухая рука.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
169-ը 351-ից

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Յանը հիասքանչ ա գրում... ոչ միայն կարդում ես, այլ պարզապես լափում ես նախադասություն նախադասության հետևից ու չես կարողանում կտրվել գրքից...

----------


## Ուլուանա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա։*
Наоми Озанец - "Медитация для начинающих" («Մեդիտացիա սկսնակների համար»)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Մեդիտացիան ինձ վաղուց էր հետաքրքրում, ցանկացա ավելի խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել։ 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում։*
Կասկած չկա նրանում, որ մեդիտացիայի նկատմամբ դրսևորվող հետաքրքրությունն աճում է այնքանով, որքանով հասարակ մարդիկ ջանում են գտնել գնալով բարդացող, անհանգստացնող կյանքի իմաստը։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
71

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Առաջին էջերը դժվարությամբ էին առաջ գնում, մի տեսակ շատ վերացական ու սարուձոր ընկած էր թվում, բայց աստիճանաբար ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ։ Հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում։  :Smile:

----------

Yevuk (29.07.2010), Արևածագ (28.07.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*Արմեն Շեկոյան- "Հայկական Ժամանակ":

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Անընդհատ աչքիս տակ էր, բայց էդպես էլ չէի հարմարեցնում կարդալ: Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի երևի եկավ այս գիրքը կարդալու ճիշտ պահը:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Մենք անընդհատ բողոքում ու դժգոհում ենք մեր էս երկրային կյանքի դժվարություններից, շատ հաժախ մեր էս երկրային կյանքի միայն վատ կողմերն ենք նկատում ու զգում և շատ հաժախ հիմար-հիմար դուրս ենք տալիս՝ ասելով. «Ե՞րբ պիտի մեռնենք ու էս ամեն ինչից պրծնենք»:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
274

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ է դուրս եկել… Հեղինակն ունի հետաքրքիր ոճ, թեթև ու սահուն է ընթերցվում:

----------

Chuk (29.07.2010), Jarre (29.07.2010), Yevuk (29.07.2010), Հայկօ (29.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - «Հրաժեշտ զենքին»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Դե Հեմինգուեյը սիրածս գրողն է: Որպեսզի նրա գրքերը շուտ չկարդամ-վերջացնեմ, տարին մի հատից շատ նոր գործ չեմ կարդում (թե չէ կարդացածներս հա կարդում եմ  :LOL: ): Սովորաբար դա լինում է ամռանը:  

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
In the late summer of that year we lived in a house in a village that looked across the river and to the plain mountains.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
105

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հըմ... դե որ Հեմինգուեյը մնում է Հեմինգուեյ, կասկածից դուրս է: Ուղղակի էս մի գործը շատ է հիշեցնում «Ում մահն են գուժում զանգերը» գործին, ու դրանով թուլանում է:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Jarre (29.07.2010), Արևածագ (29.07.2010), Էլիզե (14.08.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Մարգարիտ Աճեմյան Ահներթ- «Դռան Թակոցը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Հեռուստացույցով մի քանի ամիս առաջ տեսա Ահներթի հարցազրույցը,հետաքրքրեց, որոշեցի գնել գիրքը ու կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Մայրս ուզում էր, որ ես ամուսնանայի  հայի հետ. այդպես էլ արեցի:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
179

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Կարծիքս  :Think: … Մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ այս գրքի վերաբերյալ հայտնել կարծիքս… Գիրքը ցեղասպանություն վերապրած հայ կնոջ մասին է, որի հիշողությունները գրի է առնում իր դուստրը: Հատկապես հետաքրքիր է նրա վերաբերմունքը, ավելի ճիշտ թուրքերից նրա վախը, որը փոխանցվել է մորից: Ինչ էլ որ ասենք, այս վախը կարծես ծվարած է մի ամբողջ ազգի ենտագիտակցությունում: Նաև հետաքրքիր է ծերանոցում գտնվող 99-ամյա մոր ու դստեր հարամբերությունները:

----------

Արևածագ (13.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Հերման Հեսսե- Տափաստանի գայլը*

Ինչպես միշտ Հեսսեն իր բարձրության վրա է, հասել եմ մոտավորապես 70-րդ էջը :Smile: 
Բայց այ թարգմանությունը բավականին վատն է, եթե մի փոքր ուշադիր չկարդաս հնարավոր է լրիվ ուրիշ բան հասկանաս :Sad: 
Բայց մեկա Հեսսեին արժի կարդալ անգամ ամենավատ թարգմանությամբ :Love:

----------

Rhayader (14.08.2010), Դատարկություն (14.08.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
''Ժողովրդի թշնամին" - Հ. Իբսեն
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Կարդացել էի Իբսենի "Տիկնիկների տունը". շատ լավ պիես էր: Որոշեցի այս հեղինակից ինչ գտնեմ կարդամ: Սա արդեն 3 պիեսն է:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Երեկո է: Ոչ շքեղ, բայց հաճելի կահավորված հյուրասենյակ` դոկտոր Սթոքմանի տանը: Աջ կողմը երկու դուռ: Խորքի դուռը տանում է դեպի...
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
342, արդեն ավարտում եմ
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Արդիական է: Դ. Սթոքմանի կերպարը շատ սիրեցի...

----------

Շինարար (13.08.2010)

----------


## ars83

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


Վիկտոր Հյուգո. Les Misérables




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


ա. Համաշխարհայաին գրականության արժեքավոր գործ է (ըստ լսածս, կարդացածս արձագանքների), որին ծանոթ չեմ.
բ. Ֆրանսերեն լեզվի իմացությունս եմ փորձում խորացնել:




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


En 1815, M. Charles-François-Bienvenu Myriel était évêque de Digne.




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


197-րդ:




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Հետաքրքիր, հոգեհարազատ արժեքների մասին խոսացող գործ է, Հյուգոյին բնորոշ ծավալուն նկարագրություններով:

----------

Դատարկություն (14.08.2010), Էլիզե (14.08.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери "Цитадель"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Շուտ Կակտուսն էր ասել, որ հրաշք գիրքա, ասում էր, որ էդ գիրքը Աստվածաշնչի պեսա, ակումբի ստորագրությունն էլ էր էդ գրքից ընտրել :Smile: ... էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ, գիրքը փնտրեցի չգտա, վերջը... որոշեցի տպեմ գրքի պես ու կարդամ :Smile: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

...Хочу  закончить свою  книгу.  Вот  и все.  Я меняю  себя на нее.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
5-րդ գլխում եմ :Smile: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*`   :Love: 
Ամառն էլ վերջացավ, ամառվա վերջին գիրքսա :Sad:

----------

Բարեկամ (25.08.2010)

----------


## Erassik

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Չարլզ Դիկենս- "Սառը տունը"
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Ֆիլմն էի նայել մի քանի տարի առաջ, վերջերս հիշեցի, որոշեցի կարդալ
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Лондон. Հենց սենց էլ սկսվում է
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Երկրորդ հատորի 101-րդ էջը
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ուղղակի հրաշալի գիրք ա, ու ընդհանրապես, Դիկենսը շատ սիրուն ա գրում  :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.08.2010), Chilly (29.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Խուրշուդյան Էդմոն "Արիական Իմաստնություն"

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
հեղինակի դուստրն առաջարկեց, ես էլ մեծ սիրով ընդունեցի  :Wink: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Աստվածաշնչում տրված Նոյան տապանի պատմությունը, հավանական է, հրեաները վերցրել են իրենց բաբելական գերության ժամանակ` Ունտապիշտիմի մասին բաբելական առասպելից, իսկ վերջիններս էլ վերցրել են ավելի հին` շումերների Զիուսուդրայի առասպելից...
_Երկար ստացվեց կներեք_ 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
դեռ 81 էջում եմ:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ոչ միայն արիականության գաղափարական նրբություններին կարելի է ծանոթանալ, այլ շատ ավելի ոչ ծավալուն ամփոփված տեղեկությունների շնորհիվ շատ նոր բաներ եմ բացահայտել... ահավոր հետաքրքիր է:Եթե գտնեք, անպայման կարդացեք  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Նիլ Գեյման - A Study In Emerald*

Ես ուղղակի չէի կարող շրջանցել մի այպիսի պատմվածք, որտեղ հանդիպում են երկու նշանավոր գրողների ստեղծած աշխարհները, ու այն էլ ի՜նչ աշխարհներ. մի կողմից՝ Արթուր Կոնան Դոյլի Շերլոկ Հոլմսը, դոկտոր Վաթսոնն ու Լոնդոնը, մյուս կողմից՝ Հովարդ Լավկրաֆտի Կտուլհուն, Դագոնն ու Իննսմաութը: Մանավանդ, երբ կարդում եմ պատմվածքի հեղինակի անունը:

Պիտի փորձեմ գտնել այս պատմվածքների ամբողջ ժողովածուն:

----------

Rhayader (27.09.2010)

----------


## impression

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Չակ Պալանիկ - Օրորոցային

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
պատահական ընտրություն էր

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
At first, the new owner pretends he never looked at the living room floor. 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
հասել եմ հինգերորդ գլխին

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
սարսափելի դեպրեսիվ ա, կարծում եմ, նույնիսկ իմ նյարդերը կարող ա չդիմանան

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Станислав Гроф-ЗА ПРЕДЕЛАМИ МОЗГА 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Քանի որ այս գիրքը 30 տարվա հետազոտություններն են մարդու հոգեկան վիճակի,այս գիտնականի գործերը ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ են ու տալիս են բազում հարցերի պատասխանները,սա մի ճանապարհորդություն է մարդու հոգեկան ներաշխարհ,եւ ինչու չէ ինչքան էլ շատ բան իմանաս միեւնույն է ոչինչ չես իմանա :Think: 
*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

На этих страницах я попытался сжать в один том результаты почти тридцатилетнего изучения неординарных состояний сознания, вызванных приёмом психоделических пре-паратов или применением различных нефармокологических методов :Smile: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

2-րդ գլխում եմ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա`*

Խոսքեր չկան ասելու,կարող եմ նկարել,իսկ ավելի լուրջ այս գիրքը մի բանալի է՝որը թույլ է տալիս ճանապրհորդել մի այլ հարթություն :Love:

----------

Agni (05.09.2010), Rhayader (27.09.2010)

----------


## Yeti

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Դյումա - Ասկանիո
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Ինտեռնետս անջատվել էր, առաջի հարմար տարբերակներ
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Զայլա չկա հասնեմ մյուս սենյակ  :Smile: 
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
180
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ես անտեր ինետս երբ պտի անջատեն, որ կարդամ վերջացնեմ  :LOL:

----------

Գանգրահեր (23.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հրաչյա Սարուխան «Սիրո հուշապսակ»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Այսօր առիթ եղավ Բանաստեղծի հետ ծանոթանալու, ինքը նվիրեց ժողովածուն:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Պոեզիա է, միայն մեկ նախադասությունը ոչինչ չի ասելու:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Մի շնչում կարդացի:
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
 :Love:

----------

E-la Via (27.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Պետեր Հանդկե-Դարպասապահի վախը տասնմեկմետրանոցի ժամանակ

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Երթուղայյինի մեջ նստած էի, քունս էլ տանում էր ահավոր... Չքնելու դեմ որպես դեղ սկսեցի կարդալ :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Դարպասապահը նայում էր, թե ինչպես է գնդակը հատում գիծը...

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

23/119  :Jpit: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ հապճեպա գրում, ոնցոր Տեր Վռազը լինի :Jpit:  Բայց հաճելի արագա, դուրս գալիսա էդ խառնաշփոթը :Smile: 
Էս գրքի պատճառով Մարկեսի <<Հարյուր տարվա մենությունը>> անավարտ թողեցի ժամանակավոր... Հուսով եմ լավը կլինի:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Սյուզան Ֆոքս - Home life

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Հենց այնպես, մի բան գտա օֆիսում:

*3. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

29/170

*4. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Ամբողջ գրքում նկարագրվում են տարբեր սենյակներում իր զգացողությունները: Հետաքրքիրն ու ձանձրալին համատեղող մի բան է ստացվել: Կանացի մտածողության առումով առաջին անգամ հարազատություն եմ զգում, չնայած առանձնապես եսիմ ինչ չի:  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
> *Զայլա չկա հասնեմ մյուս սենյակ* 
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> *180*


Երկաթե նյարդեր ունեք երևի :Xeloq:  Այդպիսի սկիզբ ունեցող գիրքը ես դժվար թե մի նախադասությունից ավել կարողանայի կարդալ :Pardon: :

----------

Rhayader (27.09.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.09.2010), Yellow Raven (08.09.2010), Էլիզե (08.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (08.09.2010), Ուլուանա (08.09.2010)

----------


## helium

1. Анджей Сапковский - Последнее желание
2. Ժամանակին կարդացել էի, իսկ վերջերս ցանկություն առաջացավ Ведьмак-ի ողջ ցիկլն ընթերցել, բայց արի ու տես, որ բան չէի հիշում...այնպես որ նորիս սկսեցի  :Smile: 
3. Она пришла под утро. Вошла осторожно, тихо, бесшумно ступая, плывя по комнате, словно призрак, привидение, а единственным звуком, выдававшим ее движение, был шорох накидки, прикасавшейся к голому телу.
4. Գրքի 1/4-րդ մասում եմ
5. Շա՜տ թեթեւ կարդացվող, հետաքրքիր, արկածային, էլֆերով ու կախարդներով լի...էլ ի՞նչ է պետք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Փոլ Օսթեր - Man in the Dark

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Ո՞նց թե ինչու: Յա˜, Փոլ Օսթերին շատ եմ սիրում, էս գիրքն էլ Մյունխենից ճարեցի: Իրա վերջին գործն ա:

*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
*
I am alone in the dark, turning the world around in my head as I struggle through another bout of insomnia, another white night in the great American wilderness.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
107

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Չգիտեմ՝ վերջը ինչ կսարքի էս ամեն ինչից, բայց դե Օսթերը շատ համով է գրում, ու սովորաբար նրա գործերը շատ յուրահատուկ զարգացումներ են ունենում: Մենակ արդեն ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա, որ իրա ամեն գրքում թոշակի անցած գրող կա ու ամեն գրքում խոսվում ա Nathaniel Hawthorne-ի մասին:

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

*Rodman Philbrick, "Freak the Mighty"*
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Այս գրքի հիման վրա նկարահանված "The Mighty" ֆիլմի երկրպագու եմ՝ ահա թե ինչու: Վաղուց էի ուզում գտնել, չէր ստացվում, հենց բլոգումս նշեցի, երեք հոգի միանգամից նվիրեցին: Ապրեն բլոգներն ու այդ երեք հոգին (նամանավանդ Վելվետն ու Հանելուկային Երկրպագուն :LOL: )
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*



> I never had a brain until Freak came along and let me borrow his for a while, and that's the truth. The unvanquished truth, is how the Freak would say it, and for a long time it was him who did the talking. Except I had a way of saying things with my fists and my feet even before we became Freak the Mighty, slaying dragons and fools and walking high above the world.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
108 (Chapter XVII, "By all that's Holy")
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ֆիլմը միանշանակորեն ավելի տպավորիչ է, բայց գիրքն ավելի ամբողջական է: Ֆիլմը շատ ասպետական է, իսկ գիրքն իսկական մանկական վիպակ է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Ումբերտո Էկո – Վարդի Անունը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

լիբ.րու–ում պատահաբար աչքիս ընկավ, բայց մինչ այդ լավ կարծիքներ էի լսել գրքի մասին, մասնավորապես, որ շատ հագեցած /գիտելիքներով ու տեղեկություններով/ ու հետաքրքիր գեղարվեստական գիրք է։

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

16 августа 1968 года я приобрел книгу под названием "Записки отца Адсона из Мелька, переведенные на французский язык по изданию отца Ж. Мабийоиа" (Париж, типография Ласурсского аббатства, 1842).

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

Կեսը 

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Շատ հետաքրքիր է գիրք է։ Ընդհանրապես, Ումբերտո Էկոն մինչ գեղարվեստական գիրք գրելը հայտնի է Իտալիայում որպես գիտնական, միջնադարի մասնագետ եւ սիմվոլների մասնագետ, բարձր հեղինակություն ունի եւ մի շարք աշխատանքների հեղինակ է։ Իսկ գիրքը՝ ընտիր է։ Եզակի գիրք է, որը կարդալով եւ շատ պատմական տեղեկություններ ես ստանում, որ այլ կերպ կարդալը ձանձրալի կլիներ ու չէր հիշվի։ Սյուժեն էլ է շատ հետաքրքիր, սա կարելի է ասել այն գրքի պրոտոտիպն է, որից հետո "թխել" են իրենց գրքերը Դեն Բրաունը /Դա Վինչի Ծածկագիրը՛ ու Ակունինը /Ալտին Տոլոբաս/։ Շատ հեշտ է կարդացվում։

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), Ariadna (27.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (27.09.2010), Rhayader (27.09.2010), Հայկօ (27.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*Генри Лайон Олди - Герой должен быть один
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*Ուրեմն մի անգամ՝ ուշ գիշերով (կամ վաղ առավոտով), զրուցարանում Շատ Տարօրինակ Խոսակցություն էր ծագել իմ ու *Rhayader*-ի մեջ: Պարբերաբար փայլատակում էին այնպիսի անուններ, ինչպիսիք են՝ Սլեյպնիր, Մյոլնիր, Գանդիվա, Վաջրա, Գունգնիր, Աջագավա, Ֆենրիր, Անանսի (ինքը դեմք ա), ինչպես նաև զանազան այլ զարմանալի ու անհասկանալի բաներ  :Jpit: : Մի խոսքով՝ չեմ հիշում, թե ինչ էինք խոսում, ինչից սկսվեց, ինչքան էի խմած և այլն, բայց հաստատ հիշում եմ, որ վերջում եկանք այն տրամաբանական եզրակացության, որ շատ վատ կլիներ, եթե Օդինը Սլեյպնիրի վրա ութատրոփ սլանար ու Մյոլնիրով կործանիչ հարված հասցներ ցանկացածիս  :LOL: : Հետո սահուն անցում կատարվեց դեպի հունական լպրծուն դիցաբանությունը, Հերակլես-Մերակլես, Էդիպ ձաձա, ու *Rhayader*-ը ինձ խորհուրդ տվեց կարդալ վերոհիշյալ գիրքը. «քեզ դուր կգա»: Ու քանի որ իմ ու մեր պոզով-պոչով բարեկամի գրական ճաշակները տագնապալիորեն մոտ են իրար, ես իսկույն բուքմարկ արեցի հղումը, աչքի լույսի նման պահեցի-պահպանեցի, և անգամ որոշեցի կարդալ (տարիներ անց)  :Jpit: :
* 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


> Եվ ահա հնչեց Օձի ձայնը.
> - Մահկանացուն բռնած պահում է երկինքն ու աստվածներին: Այսժամ՝ ու՞մ են պետք տիտանները:
> Եվ լսեց նա.
> - Մեր կարիքը չկա: Այլևս երբեք չեն ապստամբի տիտանները: Վե՛րջ նրանց աշխարհին: Լոկ մեկ ուսի վրա է պահում նա երկնակամարը:
> - Ուրեմն միայն աստվածնե՞րն են կարևոր: Միայն քրոնիդնե՞րը:
> - Աստվածների կարիքը նույնպես չկա: Նա աստվածներին էլ է հաղթում: Հեշտությամբ պահում է նա երկնակամարը, քանզի նա Ուժն է:
> Եվ մռայլ ու խռպոտ շշնջաց Օձը.
> - Այո, հիմա ես ճանաչեցի Հերակլեսին...


Ի դեպ՝ սա գրքի սկիզբը չէ, իսկ գիրքը սկսվում է «Խավար» միբառանի նախադասությամբ  :Smile: :
*4. Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*Առաջին  ::}: :
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*Առաջին էջին եմ հասել  :Pardon: : Խոստումնալից է  :Think: :

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Թաուֆիկ ալ-Հաքիմ «Շահրազադե»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Շուտ կարդացել էի բնագրով, հիմա անհրաժեշտ է վերընթերցել, կարդում եմ ընկերներիցս մեկի արած թարգմանությունը, որ վաղուց պետք է կարդացած լինեի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Ի՞նչ է քեզ ասում այս ագռավը:

*4. Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*

41

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Թաուֆիկ ալ-Հաքիմից սկսած արդեն կարելի է կարդալ Եգիպտոսի գրականությունը: Կոնկրետ էս գործը, մեկ էլ «Քարանձավի մարդիկ», հզոր գործեր են:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.09.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> ...ու Հանելուկային Երկրպագուն)


 ::}:  

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Լեո Տաքսիլ - «Զվարճալի Ավետարան»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Տաքսիլի մյուս երկու հիմնական աշխատությունները` «Սրբազան ավազակաորջն» ու «Զվարճալի Աստվածաշունչը», կարդացել էի, որոշեցի` սա էլ կարդամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Относительно личности Иисуса Христа можно услышать три мнения:
1.	Одни считают, что это Бог, на некоторое время сошедший на землю в обличье человека.
2.	Другие полагают, что он был евреем-проповедником, который при жизни подвергался суровым гонениям и потом был обожествлен сторонниками своих социально-освободительных идей.
3.	И, наконец, третьи утверждают, что никакого Иисуса Христа, как и его апостолов, не существовало и что христианская легенда, сфабрикованная по образцу множества других религиозных легенд, сложилась в эпоху упадка язычества, когда людям, извлекающим пользу из человеческой глупости, понадобилась новая религия.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

14/319  :Sad: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Դեռ վաղ ա կարծիք կազմել, բայց, ինչպես նախորդ 2 աշխատությունները, գրված ա սատիրիկ ոճով: Ի տարբերություն նախորդ 2-ի` ավելի նման ա գեղարվեստական գրքի:

----------

Rhayader (29.09.2010), Շինարար (29.09.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Կարդում եմ "The grass is singing"... կարդում եմ ,,, որ individual reading ունենամ հանձնելու  :LOL: ... Սկսվում է էսպես "Mary Turner, wife of Richard Turner, a farmer at Ngesi, was found murdered on the front verandah of their homestead yesterday morning"....Հլը, որ կարդացվում է.... :Smile:

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ներսը և դուրսը - Հերման Հեսսե
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Շատ գովեցին, որոշեցի կարդալ
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Երբեմն մենք այս ու այն բանն ենք ձեռնարկում, մեկնում ենք ու վերադառնում, կատարում մեկ այս, մեկ այն, և ամեն ինչ բնական ու հեշտ է թվում, ոչնչով չծանրաբեռված ու կարծես թե ոչ պարտադիր, սակայն ամեն ինչ, ըստ երևույթին, կարող էր և այլ կերպ լինել:
* 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
47
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվում, բայց գրելու ոճը միանշանակ լավն է

----------

Yellow Raven (03.10.2010), Դատարկություն (02.10.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Ներսը և դուրսը - Հերման Հեսսե
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
> Երբեմն մենք այս ու այն բանն ենք ձեռնարկում, մեկնում ենք ու վերադառնում, կատարում մեկ այս, մեկ այն, և ամեն ինչ բնական ու հեշտ է թվում, ոչնչով չծանրաբեռված ու կարծես թե ոչ պարտադիր, սակայն ամեն ինչ, ըստ երևույթին, կարող էր և այլ կերպ լինել:
> * 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> 47


Իրականում խոսքը <<Մանկան հոգի>>-ի մասին է գնում, իսկ <<Ներսը և դուրսը>> 6 էջանոց փոքրիկ ու հրաշալի պատմվածք է :Wink:

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> Իրականում խոսքը <<Մանկան հոգի>>-ի մասին է գնում, իսկ <<Ներսը և դուրսը>> 6 էջանոց փոքրիկ ու հրաշալի պատմվածք է


Իրականում խոսքը Հերման Հեսսեի "Ներսը և դուրսը" գրքույկի մասին է գնում, որի մեջ զետեղված են նրա մի քանի պատմվածքները, ("Մանկան Հոգի", " Քլայնը ը Վագները", "Քլինգզորի վերջին ամառը", "Ներսը և դուրսը", " Մասսագետների մոտ", "Բանաստեղծը" )  որոնցից առաջինը հենց "Մանկան հոգին" էր, որը գրառումս կատարելու պահին ընթերցում էի:  :Smile: 


Հգ - իդեպ "Մանկան հոգին"  31 էջից բաղկացած պատմվածք է, իսկ ես նշել էի, որ արդեն 47 էջին եմ հասել...

----------

Yellow Raven (04.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
"Juliet, Naked" (Նիք Հորնբի)
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Կարդացել էի նույն հեղինակի "A Long Way Down"-ը, դուրս շատ էր եկել: Զալցբուրգում պատահաբար էս գիրքը տեսա, գնեցի: Հետաքրքիր էր՝ ոնցն են Հորնբիի մյուս գործերը:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Բռնվեք  :Jpit:  Քիչ են սենց հավես սկզբով գրքերը:
"They had flown from England to Minneapolis to look at a toilet."

* 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
6

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Մեղմ ասած դեռ շուտ է կարծիք հայտնելու համար, բայց երևում է, որ հեղինակը սուր լեզու ունի: Արդեն հասցրել եմ որոշ տեղերում ծիծաղից թուլանալ:

----------


## Farfalla

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
 Гюнтер Грасс - "Жестяной барабан"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ուսանողական տարիներին մի հատված կարդացել էի, դուրս եկել էր, երեկ ընկերուհուս տանը գիրքը տեսա սկսեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*



> Не скрою: я пациент специального лечебного учреждения, мой санитар  следит за мной, он почти не спускает с меня глаз, ибо в двери есть  смотровое отверстие, а глаз моего санитара - он того карего цвета,  который не способен видеть насквозь голубоглазого меня.


* 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
125

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ շուտ է կարծիք կազմելու համար, բայց հեղինակի գրելաոճը շատ եմ հավանում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էդ գիրքը չեմ կարդացել, բայց կինոն եմ նայել (Շառլ Ազնավուրն էլ ա մեջը խաղում): Հրաշք ֆիլմ ա  :Love:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Այսօր վերջացրի Շառլոթ Բրոնտեի «Ջեյն Էյրը» :Xeloq: 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Պարապ էի, գործիս տեղում էլ ուրիշ գիրք չգտա :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Չեմ հիշում :Dntknw: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Վերջացրել եմ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Վատը չէր, բայց ավելին էի սպասում :Think:  հեշտ կարդացի, չհաշված մի 30 էջ անկապ ու անհետաքրքիր խոսակցություններ էին :Jpit:

----------


## Leo Negri

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

James Clavell - Shogun

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Տարբեր խելոք մարդիկ խորհուրդ էին տալիս, ընդ որում բավականին թունդ քննադատելով ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը: Դե ես էլ հենց անգլերեն տեսա` չդիմացա ու առա:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

The gale tore at him and he felt its bite deep within and he knew that if they did not make landfall in three days they would all be dead.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

602/1151

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Շատ թունդ գիրքա` բոլոր առումներով: Վաղուց գրքից տենց հաճույք չէի ստացել:
Մի քիչ ուրախացրեցին մերթընդմերթ  հանդիպող մշակութային թեթև վրիպակները /օրինակ միջնադարյան Ճապոնիայում ջուդոի ու կարատեի առկայությունը/, բայց դե 1975 թվի համար հեղինակի մշակութային ու պատմական էրուդիցիան տպավորիչա: Պատմական գործող անձանց անունները փոխած են, ու մի ուրիշ կարգի հավեսա գուշակել, թե ով ովա: Տորանագան` Տոկուգավա, Նակամուրան` Հիդեյոշի, Գորոդան` Օդա Նոբունագա, ու այդպես շարունակ:

----------

Rhayader (15.10.2010), Հայկօ (14.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆրանսուազ Սագան «Բարև թախիծ»:
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ասեցի՝ տեսնեմ ինտերնետում ֆրանսերենը կճարեմ: Ճարեցի, կողքն էլ՝ ռուսերեն տեքստը: Մի երկու տող կարդացի՝ տեսնեմ կհասկանամ: Տեսա հասկանում եմ, ասեցի՝ լավ, մի անգամ էլ ֆրանսերեն կարդամ, տեսնեմ ինչ է ստացվում:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Sur ce sentiment inconnu dont l'ennui, la douceur m'obsèdent, j'hésite à apposer le nom, le beau nom grave de tristesse. (Это незнакомое чувство, преследующее меня своей вкрадчивой тоской, я не решаюсь назвать, дать ему прекрасное и торжественное имя – грусть)

* 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
31/86

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դե կարդացած գրքի մասին կարծիք գրելը ո՞րն ա: Ոչինչ, հասկանում եմ: Որ չեմ հասկանում, կողքի ռուսերենն եմ կարդում, էլի չեմ հասկանում  :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (18.10.2010), Yevuk (18.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*Генри Лайон Олди - Герой должен быть один*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*Ուրեմն մի անգամ՝ ուշ գիշերով (կամ վաղ առավոտով), զրուցարանում Շատ Տարօրինակ Խոսակցություն էր ծագել իմ ու *Rhayader*-ի մեջ: Պարբերաբար փայլատակում էին այնպիսի անուններ, ինչպիսիք են՝ Սլեյպնիր, Մյոլնիր, Գանդիվա, Վաջրա, Գունգնիր, Աջագավա, Ֆենրիր, Անանսի (ինքը դեմք ա), ինչպես նաև զանազան այլ զարմանալի ու անհասկանալի բաներ : Մի խոսքով՝ չեմ հիշում, թե ինչ էինք խոսում, ինչից սկսվեց, ինչքան էի խմած և այլն, բայց հաստատ հիշում եմ, որ վերջում եկանք այն տրամաբանական եզրակացության, որ շատ վատ կլիներ, եթե Օդինը Սլեյպնիրի վրա ութատրոփ սլանար ու Մյոլնիրով կործանիչ հարված հասցներ ցանկացածիս : Հետո սահուն անցում կատարվեց դեպի հունական լպրծուն դիցաբանությունը, Հերակլես-Մերակլես, Էդիպ ձաձա, ու *Rhayader*-ը ինձ խորհուրդ տվեց կարդալ վերոհիշյալ գիրքը. «քեզ դուր կգա»: Ու քանի որ իմ ու մեր պոզով-պոչով բարեկամի գրական ճաշակները տագնապալիորեն մոտ են իրար, ես իսկույն բուքմարկ արեցի հղումը, աչքի լույսի նման պահեցի-պահպանեցի, և անգամ որոշեցի կարդալ (տարիներ անց) :* 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Եվ ահա հնչեց Օձի ձայնը.
> - Մահկանացուն բռնած պահում է երկինքն ու աստվածներին: Այսժամ՝ ու՞մ են պետք տիտանները:
> Եվ լսեց նա.
> - Մեր կարիքը չկա: Այլևս երբեք չեն ապստամբի տիտանները: Վե՛րջ նրանց աշխարհին: Լոկ մեկ ուսի վրա է պահում նա երկնակամարը:
> ...


Կարդացի-վերջացրեցի. իմ կարդացած ամենալավ վեպերից մեկն էր՝ հաստատ, չեմ մանրամասնի՝ ինչու, բայց փաստը կարճ-կոնկրետ կարձանագրեմ  :Jpit: : Հիմա կարդում եմ վերոհիշյալի անուղղակի շարունակությունը՝ «*Одиссей, сын Лаэрта*» վեպի առաջին մասը՝ «*Человек Номоса*»:

----------

Leo Negri (18.10.2010), Rhayader (18.10.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հիմա կարդում եմ վերոհիշյալի անուղղակի շարունակությունը՝ «Одиссей, сын Лаэрта» վեպի առաջին մասը՝ «Человек Номоса»:


"Օդիսսեյը" Օլդիների ամենաթունդ վեպերիցա: Խորհուրդ կտամ նաև Անդրեյ Վալենտինովի "Диомед, сын Тидея" երկհատորյակը, ինքը զուգահեռ պատմումա նույն "Օդիսսեյի" դեպքերի մասին, ուղղակի ուրիշ մարդու աչքերով:

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*

Phil Hine - Pseudonomicon

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
*

Վաղուց էի ուզում, համա թե չէի ճարում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում 
*




> Each god brings its own madness. To know the god – to be accepted by it – to feel its mysteries, well you have to let that madness wash over you, and through you. This isn’t in the books of magic, why ? For one thing, it’s all too easily forgotten, and for another, you have to find it out for yourself. And those who would sanitaze magic, whitening out the wildness with explanations borrowed from pop psychology or science – well, madness is something that we still fear – the great taboo. So why did I choose Cthulhu? High Priest of the Great Old Ones. Lying dreaming ''death’s dream'' in the sunken city, forgotten through layers of time and water. It sounds so simple to say that I merely heard his ''call'' – but I did. Gods do not, generally, have a lot to say, but what they do say, is worth listening to.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*

Կեսերն եմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*

Սպասումներս բավականին բարձր էին, բայց չէի սպասում, որ էդ աստիճանի լավնա լինելու:

----------


## AniwaR

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Էսօր կարդացի վերջացրեցի Չակ Պալանիկի "Survivor"-ը:

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Մեր համալսարանի գրադարանում տեսա, մտածեցի՝ ըհըն, տրանսպորտի մեջ զբաղվելու բան կունենամ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում 

Արդեն հանձնել եմ: Բայց կարծեմ` "One, two, three, testing, testing" կամ նման մի բան:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

Էջերը հետհաշվարկով էր: Առաջին էջին եմ հասել փաստորեն:  :Jpit: 

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Որ կեսերից կարծիք հայտնեի, չի բացառվում էս զմայլիկը՝  :Bad:  դնեի: Դուրս չեկավ, լավը չէր, սյուժեի մեջ որոշակի հետաքրքրություն կար, բայց... բայց ահագին անկապ էր, եսիմ ինչ մի խորիմաստ մտքեր էլ չէր արտահայտում: Առաջին կեսն ավելի շատ տնային տնտեսուհու ուղեցույց էր հիշեցնում: Գրքի երևի 60 տոկոսը գնում ա տարբեր տեսակի կեղտաբծերի մաքրման նկարագրության վրա:  :Wacko:  Մենակ մի բան ա հետաքրքիր՝ ճի՞շտ են, թե՞ չէ: Երևի՝ հա: Էստեղից էլ երկրորդ բանը, որ հետաքրքիր ա՝ էդքան ինֆորմացիա որտեղի՞ց էր ճարել: Ինչևէ, ամենաշատ դուր եկած հատվածը Թենդերի ու Ֆերթիլիթիի պարելն էր: :Jpit:  Մեկ էլ մի դրական կողմ ուներ՝ շատ պարզ լեզվով է գրում: Բառարան գրեթե պետք չի եկել կարդալուց: Դրանով հանդերձ՝ առանձնապես ցանկություն չի առաջացնում իրա մյուս գրքերը կարդալ: :Mda:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:


Չեմ կարդում, տառապում եմ ,,Կարամազով եղբայների,, պատճառով: Մի ամիսա կարդում եմ, չի ուզում պրծնում :Sad: 




> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:


Որովհետև ժամանակին չեմ կարդացել:




> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:


Ուր էր թե չսկսեր :Jpit: 
Առաջին հատորն արդեն մոտս չի, չեմ ասի ինչպես է սկսվում:




> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:


Հասել ենք երկրորդ հատորի 177-րդ էջին:




> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:


Եթե մի ամբողջ ամիսա տևում կարդալս, ուրեմն էնքան էլ դուրս չի եկել, ուղղակի կիսատ չթողնելու ու կարդացած լինելու համար եմ շարունակում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեմ կարդում, տառապում եմ ,,Կարամազով եղբայների,, պատճառով: Մի ամիսա կարդում եմ, չի ուզում պրծնում
> 
> 
> Որովհետև ժամանակին չեմ կարդացել:
> 
> 
> Ուր էր թե չսկսեր
> Առաջին հատորն արդեն մոտս չի, չեմ ասի ինչպես է սկսվում:
> 
> ...


 Աս, Կարամազովները հավանի, լավ գիրք ա, տենց գրքեր մի անգամ են գրվում :Smile:  «Մեծ հավատաքննիչը» :Love:

----------

ars83 (24.12.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Աս, Կարամազովները հավանի, լավ գիրք ա, տենց գրքեր մի անգամ են գրվում «Մեծ հավատաքննիչը»


Լավ կանեին սկի չգրեին  :Jpit: 
Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ Դոստոևսկին երևի պարապա եղել, որ էդքան երկար-բարակ գրելա:
Չէ Շին, լավնա, չեմ ասի հետաքրքիր չի, բայց կասեմ ձանձրանում եմ կարդալուց, դժվարա առաջ գնում, հլա մի ամիս էլ երևի կարդալու եմ, մի քանի էջ կարդալուց հետո գիրքը փոխում ուրիշ բան սկսում կարդալ: Տեսնենք վերջում ինչ կստացվի  :Xeloq:

----------

Շինարար (20.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ կարդում, տառապում եմ ,,Կարամազով եղբայների,, պատճառով: Մի ամիսա կարդում եմ, չի ուզում պրծնում
> 
> 
> Որովհետև ժամանակին չեմ կարդացել:
> 
> 
> Ուր էր թե չսկսեր
> Առաջին հատորն արդեն մոտս չի, չեմ ասի ինչպես է սկսվում:
> 
> ...


Ես տենց մարդ չգիտեմ, որ Կարամազովի ձեռը տառապած չլինի: Պատրաստի դրել եմ, որ կարդամ, բայց այ սենց կարծիքներ լսելիս վախից չեմ բացում, չնայած գիտեմ, որ եթե ինձ ստիպեմ, կարդամ, դուրս գալու ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Դեկադա

Չկարեցա էտ Կարամազովների հետ լեզու գտնեմ… Կեսից թողել եմ: Հիմի « Վտանգավոր կապեր»-ն եմ կարդում Շոդերլո Դը Լակլո-ի: Այսինքն վերընթերցում եմ:

----------

Շինարար (20.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չկարեցա էտ Կարամազովների հետ լեզու գտնեմ… Կեսից թողել եմ: Հիմի « Վտանգավոր կապեր»-ն եմ կարդում Շոդերլո Դը Լակլո-ի: Այսինքն վերընթերցում եմ:


Մնաս բարով, իմ հրեշտակ, ես քեզ հաճույքով նվաճեցի, լքում եմ առանց ափսոսանքի, գուցեև վերադառնամ քեզ մոտ: Այս է օրենքն աշխարհի: Իմ մեղքով չէ: :Smile:  Հավես գիրք ա, էս նամակը անգիր էի արել, նենց էր դուրս եկել, բայց հիմա համաձայն չեմ հետը մի տեսակ :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.10.2010), Դեկադա (20.10.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես տենց մարդ չգիտեմ, որ Կարամազովի ձեռը տառապած չլինի: Պատրաստի դրել եմ, որ կարդամ, բայց այ սենց կարծիքներ լսելիս վախից չեմ բացում, չնայած գիտեմ, որ եթե ինձ ստիպեմ, կարդամ, դուրս գալու ա


Ստպելով, դե երևի մի ամիս էլ դու կկարդաս, կարդա անպայման Բյուր ջան, ու դրանից հետո Շինարարի հետ պիտի խոսանք _այդ_ մասին  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ստպելով, դե երևի մի ամիս էլ դու կկարդաս, կարդա անպայման Բյուր ջան, ու դրանից հետո Շինարարի հետ պիտի խոսանք _այդ_ մասին


Մի ամի՞ս: Որ էդքան տևի, էլի լավ ա  :LOL:  Ես քանի հոգու գիտեմ, մի տարի էին կարդում  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի ամի՞ս: Որ էդքան տևի, էլի լավ ա  Ես քանի հոգու գիտեմ, մի տարի էին կարդում


Ես հիմա չեմ հիշի, թե քանի օրում եմ կարդացել, բայց կարդում էի, հենց կարողանում էի կարդալուն ժամանակ տրամադրեմ, կարելի ա ասել՝ մի շնչում եմ կարդացել :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մի ամի՞ս: Որ էդքան տևի, էլի լավ ա  Ես քանի հոգու գիտեմ, մի տարի էին կարդում


Արձանագրի, Բյուր. 4-5 օր… Կես շնչում...  :Love:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.10.2010), Շինարար (15.06.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Գուրգեն Խանջյան-«Հիվանդանոց»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Դասախոսներիցս մեկը հարցրեց՝ կարդացել եմ, թե չէ. չէի կարդացել  :Blush:  Համ էլ հասկացա, որ ամոթ է. ժամանակակից հայ արձակից համարյա բան չեմ կարդացել  :Blush: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Առաջին նախադասությունը դժվար որևէ պատկերացում տա, դրա համար հաջորդող մի քանի նախադասությունն էլ կգրեմ.



> Տարօրինակ է:
> Խնջույքի երեկոյից մի ամբողջ օր է անցել, սակայն Մարիամը, հակառակ իր խոստումի, այդպես էլ չզանգեց: Մի ամբողջ օր է անցել այն երեկոյից, երբ գինովցած Մարիամը Գրիգորին քաշեց-տարավ կիսամութ ննջասենյակը և պահանջեց գրկել ու համբուրել իրեն: «Ամուր-ամուր»,-ասաց նա: Իսկ բարակ միջնապատի այն կողմում՝ հյուրասենյակում, ուրախ աղմկում էին խնջույքի մասնակիցները:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
260/314

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ հետաքրքիր է, սպասածիցս շատ ավելի լավն է: Մինչև ընթերցասրահի փակվելը չկարողացա կտրվել. 2.5 ժամում եմ էդքանը կարդացել: Ինչ-որ կաֆկայոտ բան կա, հետաքրքիր լուծումներ, ապրումներ, մեկ-մեկ թվում է՝ հերոսն էլ, միջավայրն էլ մի տեսակ մշուշի մեջ են, մի ուրիշ աշխարհից: Մեր պատկերացրած ու սովորած հայկական վեպերից տարբեր է և՛ թեմայով, և՛ գրելու կերպով: Մի քիչ «Դատավարությունն» է հիշեցնում, բայց միայն ընդհանուր գծերով:  Եսի՞մ: Վաղը կավարտեմ ու վերջնական կարծիքս կասեմ:
 էնքան կուզեմ, որ էլի մեկը կարդա ու տպավորություններն ասի…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Janusz Wiśniewski, Одиночество в сети



*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Լավ կարծիքներ լսեցի, հետաքրքրեց:  

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*




> Девятью месяцами ранее…
> С одиннадцатой платформы при четвертом пути железнодорожной станции Берлин-Лихтенберг бросается под поезд больше всего самоубийц. Так официально утверждают неизменно скрупулезные немецкие статистики на основании обследования всех вокзалов Берлина. Это, кстати сказать, заметно, если ты сидишь на скамейке на одиннадцатой платформе при четвертом пути. Рельсы там блестят куда сильней, чем около других платформ.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

49/չգիտեմ ինչքանից

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Խառը: Մի հատված՝ հավանում եմ, հաջորդով՝ տարվում, երրորդը՝ ձանձրալի է թվում ու պարբերաբար էդպես: Թվում է, թե գիրքը սիրո մասին է, բայց դեռ չեմ պարզել՝ սիրո մասին է, թե դրա բացակայության: Կկարդանք՝ կտեսնենք  :Smile:  Ուզում եմ անպատճառ իմանալ, թե վերջը վերադառնալու է այն կնոջ մոտ, որ իրենով է ապրում, թե ՝ ոչ:

----------

Rhayader (03.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Վալերի Պարանյան «Աթոռիկը»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ակումբցիներից մեկը տվեց գիրքը և հորդորեց :Jpit:  կարդալ: Մտածում էի հետո կկարդամ, բայց Երևան-Վանաձոր երթուղին կարճելու ավելի լավ միջոց, քան ընթերցանությունն է, չկա:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Ըստ էության էական չէ, չեմ արտագրում, որովհետև առանձին փոքրիկ պատկերներ են, ես էլ էսպես թերթելով մեկ ու մեջ եմ կարդում:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Վերն ասացի:
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Գիրքը գնելու դրդող կազմ ունի ու գնելուց վանող վերնագիր, չլիներ խորհուրդը, չէի էլ կարդա: Բայց այն ինչ կարդացի հարազատ էր, ոճը իհարկե չափից դուրս շատ է մաթևոսյանոտ, իրենը չի, նոր չի, բայց այն դուրս եկավ, որ գրական լեզվով լոռվա խոսքն է տալիս, այսինքն, գրված է գրական, բայց կարդալիս անկախ քեզնից լոռվա շեշտադրմամբ ես կարդում, հերթով շատ գեղեցիկ պատկերներ է տալիս, ինչ-որ մարդկանց, ինչ-որ միջադեպերի ու վերջ, ամեն դեպքում գիրքը մի կողմ չեմ դնի, կարդալու դրդում ա հենց սկսում ես կարդալ :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (13.11.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Եկա խարհուրդ տվողին ասեմ, քանի Շինարարը գնում-գալիս էր Երևան հետո Վանաձոր, էդ գիրքը ես էլ հասցրեցի կարդամ  :Jpit:  Կարծիքը նույնն ա ինչ Շինարարինը, էլ չկրկրնեմ, բայց ասեմ էդ ամբողջ գրքից մի պատմություն շաաաատ հավանեցի, պատմում էր թե ինչպես են երեխաները իրենց ընկերոջ՝ սատկած շան համար հուղարկավորություն կազմակերպում, ամեն կարգ ու կանոնով թաղում, հետո էլ իրենց դպրոցի աղջիկներից մեկին կանչում, որ լացի: Աղջիկը գալիս մի նենց լաց ու կոծա կապում, որ բոլորը սկսում են հավեսով լացել: 

Մի խոսքով լավն էր, գիրքը ձեռքներդ ընկնի անպայման կարդացեք, ժող:


Ի դեպ, իմ կարդացած նախորդ գրքի մասին: *Բյուր* ջան, Կարամազովները լավնա, երկրորդ հատորի սկիզբն ա դանդաղ առաջ գնում, բայց հետո լավ էլ կարդացվումա, նենց որ էս էլ անպայման կարդա, համ էլ էս ընթացքում հասցրել եմ Դոստոևսկու ուրիշ գործեր էլ կարդամ, հաստատ արժի կարդալ  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (13.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.11.2010), Շինարար (13.11.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Վատսյայանա - «Կամա Սուտրա» (Ռիչարդ Բարթոնի անգլերեն թարգմանությունը)

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Հազար տեսակ ժամանակակից, սուտի-մուտի, «ֆալշ» «Կամասուտրա»-ներ եմ կարդացել: Որոշեցի, որ օրիգինալը մինչև հիմա կարդացած չլինելն իսկապես դժբախտություն է:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Թարգմանչի ներածական խոսքը բաց թողնելով՝




> IN the beginning, the Lord of Beings created men and women, and in the form of commandments in one hundred thousand chapters laid down rules for regulating their existence with regard to Dharma, Artha, and Kama.


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

Երեկ եմ սկսել: Հըլը որ 18:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Ամենայն հետաքրքիրը դեռ առջևում է:  :Jpit: 
Համ էլ սկիզբը նրանով էր ուրախալի, որ արթնացրեց քաղաքական ու իրավական ուսմունքների պատմության ուսումնասիրության ժամանակ ձեռք բերած որոշ չնչին գիտելիքներ: :Xeloq:  Այնուամենայնիվ լրացուցիչ թեթևակի ուսումնասիրությունների կարիք ա զգացվում՝ գիրքը կարգին հասկանալու համար:

----------

Leo Negri (13.11.2010), Rhayader (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, իմ կարդացած նախորդ գրքի մասին: *Բյուր* ջան, Կարամազովները լավնա, երկրորդ հատորի սկիզբն ա դանդաղ առաջ գնում, բայց հետո լավ էլ կարդացվումա, նենց որ էս էլ անպայման կարդա, համ էլ էս ընթացքում հասցրել եմ Դոստոևսկու ուրիշ գործեր էլ կարդամ, հաստատ արժի կարդալ


Դոստոևսկուց մենակ «Ապուշն» եմ կարդացել, էն էլ մի տարի ձգվել ա: Ճիշտ ա, ահավոր լարված ժամանակաշրջան էր, սկի կարդալու մասին չէի էլ մտածում, բայց ամեն դեպքում... Ու գիրքը դուրս եկավ: Տեսնեմ, էս մեկից հետո երևի փորձեմ Կարամազովը, բայց զուգահեռ ինչ-որ բանի հետ: Որ թեմայից դուրս չստացվի...

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆ. Սքոթ Ֆիցջերալդ - «Դրախտի մյուս կողմը»:
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մի քանի տարի առաջ սկսել էի, բայց կիսատ էի թողել բավական բարդ լեզվի պատճառով: Որոշեցի նորից սկսել՝ մտածելով, որ անգլերենս արդեն էդքան կձգի: Ու հասկացա, որ ֆրանսերենս էդքան ձգում ա  :LOL: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Amory Blaine inherited from his mother every trait, except the stray inexpressible few, that made him worth while.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
44
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ֆիցջերալդին հատուկ դանդաղ ընթացք ունի գիրքը, էնպես որ դեռ շուտ է արտահայտվելու համար: Չգիտեմ ինչու, ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հեղինակը ձեռառնելով է գրել: Տեսնենք՝ ուր կհասնենք:

----------


## Leo Negri

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*

Րոբերթ Թվիգգեր - Ջղայն սպիտակ պիժամաներ /Angry White Pyjamas: A Scrawny Oxford Poet Takes Lessons From The Tokyo Riot Police/ 



2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Վերջերս ինձ խիստ սկսելա հետաքրքրել տարբեր մարդկանց անձնական փորձը մարտարվեստների բնագավառում: Իսկ դե Թվիգգերը պատմումա երևի թե աշխարհի ամենադաժան Յոսինկան այկիդոյի գրեթե անհնարին հասնող Senshusei կուրսի մասին, ու թե ոնցա իրան հաջողվել դիմանալ մինչև վերջ: Նենց որ վերցրեցի աչքի տակով անցկացնեմ, տենամ լավնա թե չէ, ու կլանեց:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում 




> I was walking to work when I noticed a shiny ball bearing in the gutter. It was a pachinko ball, used in a kind of Japanese slot machine as a prize.


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

149 / 316

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Մի կողմ թողնելով այն, որ ժամանակակից Ճապոնիայի մասին պատմող արտասովոր հետաքրքիր ու հումորով գիրքա, երևի թե իմ կարդացած ամենաոգեշնչող գրքերիցա: Ինչպես Թվիգգերը մեջբերումա սամուրայ պոետ Յամաոկա Տեշու-ի բանաստեղծությունը`




> Do not think that
> This is all that exists
> There is much more to learn -
> The sword is unfathomable.
> 
> The world is wide
> Full of happenings.
> Keep that in mind
> And never believe
> “I’m the only one who knows.”

----------

Rhayader (16.11.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

1. Փիթեր Բալաքյան «Այրվող Տիգրիս: Հայկական ցեղասպանությունը և ամերիկյան արձագանքը» 
2.Վերջերս կարդացի նույն գրողի մի այլ գիրք հայերեն թարգմանած (Ճակատագրի սև շունը) ու հետաքրքրություն արաջացավ անգլերեն կարդալ հաջորդը:
3. 


> In recent decades, the Armenian Genocide has often been referred to as  "the forgotten genocide," the "unremembered genocide," "the hidden holocaust," or "the secret genocide."


4.  51/392
5.Նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ, բայց արդեն շատ դուրսգրումներ եմ անում: Հայաստանին օգնելու Ամերիկայի կոնկրետ ձեռնարկների մասին փաստեր կան որ ինձ անծանոթ էին, բայց շատ հետաքրքրում են:

----------


## Leo Negri

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Jan Fries - Kali Kaula



2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Հենց գիրքը լույս տեսավ` պատվիրեցի, քանի որ դեռևս իր ընտրած թեմաներով հեղինակը շատ որակով ու հետաքրքիր բաներ էր գրում, ու նոր գիրքը, էն էլ ձախաձեռյան տանտրայի մասին, սպասում էի անհամբերությամբ, գրեթե էն պահից, երբ "Avalonia" հրատարակչությունը հայտարարեց, որ պատրաստումա տպագրության:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

This may be the beginning of the strangest journey you ever made.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

177/546

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Չէի կարծում, որ երբևէ բարոն Յուլիուս Էվոլայի "The Yoga of Power"-ին գերազանցող աշխատության ռաստ կգամ ձախ ձեռքի տանտրայի մասին` էն էլ գրված արևմտյան հեղինակի կողմից: Բայց դե արի ու տես, ռաստ էկա: Նենցա վառռռում, որ էլ ասելու չի:  :Shok:

----------

Rhayader (22.11.2010)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ասկանիո  :Xeloq:

----------

Արևածագ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Margaret Anderson, "The Unknowable Gurdjieff"
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Աշակերտիս մոտ տեսա, վերցրեցի, որ կարդամ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
One night last winter - one of those nights of cold unending rain that one never expects on the Riviera - I opened a book, _The Days Before_, by Katherine Anne Porter. I had been told that she had written about Katherine Mansfield, and I hoped she had understood Katherine's experience at the Gurdjieff Institute, about which so many distorted reports have been published.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
67/212
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ոճից դատելով, ինկվիզիցիայի կտտանքների սպառնալիքի տակ էլ այս գրողի ուրիշ գիրք չեմ կարդա: Վատ գրված գիրքը սարսափելի բան է, բայց երբ *կինն* է վատ գիրք գրում, դա սարսափելիության լրիվ այլ մակարդակ է: Ոճը գնահատում եմ՝ 2/5:
Դիտարկենք որպես կենսագրություն: Ի՞նչ կարելի է ակնկալել հեղինակից, ով երկու էջը մեկ ներողություն է խնդրում, որ կոմպետենտ չէ գրել Գուրջիևի մասին, ու սա ընդամենը փորձ է: Քնարական շեղումներ անհայտ ուղղություններով, կծումներ ինչպես Գուրջիևի, այնպես էլ իր սեփական ընդդիմախոսների նկատմամբ: Անընդհատ իր ընկերներին է գովազդում: Երևի նրանց ուրախացնելու համար է գրել գիրքը: Այնպես որ, որպես կենսագրություն՝ 1/5:
Ու ի վերջո, ապուշ միտքը, թե գիտելիքը սպառվող չափ է, ու եթե մի տեղ այն շատ է, ապա մեկ ուրիշ տեղ այն քիչ է, ասես այն, ասենք, նյութական սուբստանցիա լինի, միայն կնոջ գլխով կարող էր անցնել: Նման կարգի զառանցող մեկ էլ Բլավացկայան է:
Ախմախ գիրք է: Սկզբունքայնորեն եմ ուզում ավարտել:

----------

Jarre (22.11.2010)

----------


## Jarre

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
3001: The Final Odyssey (Arthur C. CLARKE)


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Վերջապես բացահայտվում է առեղծվածային սև մոնոլիտների գաղտնիքը.... Էս վեպը երրորդ անգամ եմ կարդում։ Հիմա որոշեցի կարդալ անգլերենով լեզվիս բարելավման համար։ Շատ եմ սիրում Տիեզերեկան ոդիսականները։ Չորս գրքերն էլ շատ խորը, փիլիսոփայական ու հետաքրքիր են։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին պարբերությունը  )*
Call them the Firstborn. Though they were not remotely human, they were flesh and blood, and when they looked out across the deeps of space, they felt awe, and wonder - and loneliness. As soon as they possessed the power, they began to seek for fellowship among the stars.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Նոր եմ սկսել 14/249

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Խիստ դրական։ Սակայն երբեք չի հասնի 2001-ին։ Թեև փոխկապակցված են, բայց համեմատել պետք չի։ Քլարքը բոլոր չորս ոդիսականներն էլ կապել է մեկը մյուսի հետ, սակայն այնպես է արել, որ հնարավոր լինի կարդալ նաև որպես առանձին վեպ։ Պարտադիր չէ ծանոթ լինել նախորդներին։ Գիտաֆանտասիկ ոճի սիրահարներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, չեք փոշմանի։ Ես պաշտում եմ այս քառհատորյակը։

----------

Leo Negri (22.11.2010), Rhayader (22.11.2010), ~Anna~ (22.11.2010), Հայկօ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


Աստվածաշունչ:




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Մինչ այս կարդացածս կցկտուր էր, տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր մասեր կարդացել էի, բայց ոչ ամբողջապես: Որոշեցի վերջապես ամբողջականացնել...




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


«Ի սկբանէ Աստուած ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը»:




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


106




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Դժվարանում եմ առայժմ կարծիք հայտնել: Աստծու խոսքը յուրացնելու համար երևի ժամանակ ու ինչ-որ տեղ նաև իմաստություն է պետք  :Xeloq:

----------

Moonwalker (10.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (28.11.2010), Yevuk (28.11.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրք.... 

է՜, ինչ վատ գեղարվեստական գրականություն ա ո՞ր  :Pardon:   :Jpit:

----------


## ars83

Անընդհատ կարդալուց աչքերս ցավում են, այդ պատճառով սկսել եմ գրքերը _լսել_:




> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


O.Wilde, The picture of Dorian Gray




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Ուայլդի ստեղծագործություններից քիչ եմ կարդացել, ուզում էի բացը լրացնել:




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


The studio was filled with the rich odor of roses, and when the light summer wind stirred amidst the trees of the garden there came through the open door the heavy scent of the lilac, or the more delicate perfume of the pink-flowering thorn.




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


Ութերորդ (վերջին) սկավառակին:




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Գլուխգործոց:  :Ok: 

Հ.Գ. Կարդացողն այնքան լավ է կարդում: Բրիտանական անգլերենով, հստակ, հասկանալի: Փորձեցի լսել նաև Վ. Գիբսոնի The zero history-ն, ամերիկյան անգլերենի պատճառով ահագան բան անհասկանալի է:  :Sad:  Պետք է նորից փորձեմ:  :Think:

----------

AniwaR (11.12.2010), Freeman (10.12.2010), Rhayader (10.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.12.2010), Yevuk (10.12.2010), Էլիզե (13.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (10.12.2010), Ուլուանա (12.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Մարգերիտ Դյուրաս - «Հյուսիսային չինաստանցի սիրեկանը» (կամ ոնց վերնագիրը թարգմանեք հայերեն)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Լավ արեցի  :LOL:  Պահի տակ գտա գրադարանում, վերցրի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Խաղահրապարակի կենտրոնում մի տուն:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
26
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Արագ ա կարդացվում  :LOL:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, հլը որ հավես ա, բայց շուտ ա որևէ բան ասելու համար:

----------


## anahit96

,,Мастер и Маргарита,,   2րդ անգամ եմ կարդում

----------

Leo Negri (20.12.2010), Yevuk (20.12.2010)

----------


## ars83

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


7000 years of jewellery






> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Նախ, շատ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, թե ինչպես էր իրեն զարդարում մարդը հին ժամանակներում, ինչպիսի մետաղագործական և ոսկերչական տեխնիկաների էր տիրապետում: Երկրորդ՝ վերջապես պետք էր սկսել կարդալ այս գիրքը, որը գնել էի մոտ 10 ամիս առաջ:




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


_Jewellery was man's answer to the profound human need for self-adornment and, consequently, is one of the oldest forms of decorative art._




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


15/243




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Շատ բարձրորակ և մանրամասն լուսանկարներ ու բացատրություններ է պարունակում: Կարծում եմ՝ շարունակությունն էլ է լինելու տեղեկություններով հարուստ:

----------

Leo Negri (29.12.2010), Yevuk (24.12.2010)

----------


## Միքո

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Роджер Желязны «Девять принцев Амбера» ու հաջորդ 9 հատորները 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
մարդա մեկը տվեց, որ իրա ներվերը չուտեմ  :LOL: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
После целой вечности ожидания кажется, что-то стало проясняться.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
205

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
զգում եմ, որ մի շաբաթում կվերջացնեմ  :Tongue:

----------

Leo Negri (29.12.2010), Հայկօ (28.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas

Զուգահեռ մի քանի գիրք եմ կարդում: Հերթով գրեմ:  :Smile: 

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Էրիխ Կեստներ - Ֆաբիան

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Բուկինիստականից վերջերս ընտրությամբ մի կապ գիրք եմ գնել, հերթով կարդում եմ: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Ֆաբիանը նստել էր <Պոլենո> կոչվող սրճարանում և աչքի էր անցկացնումերեկոյան թերթերի վերնագրերը. (հետևում է վերնագրերի ոչ փոքր ցուցակ)

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
59/219

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Իմ սիրած գրողների մեջ չի մտնի, բայց գրում է օրիգինալ և կարդացվող ոճով: 


Մի խնդրանք բոլորին: Ասեք մի լավ ժամանակակից գրողի անուն, որ կարդամ  :Smile:  Նախօրոք խնդրում եմ Կոելյոին չառաջարկել  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Վիլյամ Գոլդինգ - Ճանճերի տերը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Բուկինիստականից վերջերս ընտրությամբ մի կապ գիրք եմ գնել, հերթով կարդում եմ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Խարտյաշ տղան ցած իջավ վերջին քարափից և սկսեց ճանապարհ հարթել դեպի ծովախորշը: 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Հենց նոր ավարտեցի

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Երբեք երկրորդ անգամ չեմ կարդա: Հետաքրքիր չեի անվանի գիրքը, բայց իր մեջ ինչ որ ձգող բան ունի այնուամենայնիվ:

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան «Ահնիձոր» 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանն ա գրել, որոշեցի էս 2 օրվա մեջ կարծես թե շատ լավ ավարտվող տարին էլ ավելի լավ ավարտել՝ երկհատորյակի ընթերցմամբ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Օհանես պապը մի հարյուր տարի առաջ թողնում-փախչում է Հաղպատի հողատեր Զառ-Բարաթով-Աբդուլաշվիլուց: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
էջ 21

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Կարծում էի՝ չէի կարդացել, պարզվեց՝ կարդացել էի, նույնիսկ հիշեցի, թե երբ: Դեռ էլի կկարդամ:

----------

Kanamar (08.08.2011), Moonwalker (28.12.2010), Shah (29.12.2010), Արևածագ (28.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հանս Շերֆիգ - Բոտուս Օկցիտանուս կամ ութաչքանի կարիճը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Բուկինիստականից վերջերս ընտրությամբ մի կապ գիրք եմ գնել, հերթով կարդում եմ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Խորհրդավոր ու տագնապալի իրադարձություններ տեղի ունեցան մի քանի տարի առաջ մի եվրոպական երկրում, որի անունը մենք այստեղ չենք անվանի:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
150/350

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Շատ լավն է: Անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում, թե երբ պետք է սկսեմ վերընթերցումը: Երգիծական թեթև ոճով է գրված, բայց ստեղծագործության մակարդակը բավական բարձր է:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի խնդրանք բոլորին: Ասեք մի լավ ժամանակակից գրողի անուն, որ կարդամ  Նախօրոք խնդրում եմ Կոելյոին չառաջարկել


Մարիո Վարգաս Լյոսա :Smile:

----------

Malxas (28.12.2010), Moonwalker (28.12.2010)

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ավ. Շահսուվարյան - Ավիցեննան և հայ մատենագրությունը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Միջնադարյան մուսուլմանական կուլտուրայի մասին ինֆորմացիա է պետք, որը գուցե պետք գա ստեղծագործելիս:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Աբու Ալի Իբն-Սինան` Ավիցեննան ապրել և ստեղծագործել է 10-11 -րդ դարերում:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
30/180

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Բարձրակարգ պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատանք է:

----------


## Leo Negri

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Яков бен Бирсави - Продвижение к Силе

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Համարելով Կարլոս Կաստանեդայի Դոն Խուանին գրեթե ամբողջովին հորինված կերպար, չեմ կարող չընդունել, որ Կաստանեդայի փիլիսոփայական հայացքները երբեմն կարան շատ հետաքրքիր ու օգտակար լինեն /երբ չեն աղավաղված որպես կանոն Ուժի հետ առնչություն անգամ չունեցող հետնորդների հոծ բազմության կողմից/` թե թեորետիկ, թե պրակտիկ առումներով: Նենց որ սիրում եմ կարդալ Կաստանեդայի հետ անմիջականորեն շփված մարդկանց հիշողությունները: Իսկ դե հեղինակը պատմումա Կաստանեդայի փակ սեմինարներից մեկի ժամանակ ունեցած սեփական` Ուժի հետ առնչվելու փորձի մասին:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)




> На свой первый семинар к доктору Кастанеде я попал благодаря Теду Ловенталю. Я познакомился с ним осенью 1993 года. Тогда я жил в Нью-Хейвене, штат Коннектикут, учился в колледже Йельского университета и готовился получить степень бакалавра экономики.


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

Ա4 - 16/60

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Շատ լավնա: Կարդացվումա հետաքրքիր, ու մեջը մեկու մեջ շատ օգտակար մտքեր են հանդիպում:

----------


## anahit96

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Լոուրենս  Դ.Քուշե

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրելա այս առասպելներն ու իրականությունները:Մի անգամ գրադարանում ման էի գալիս գիրք նկատեցի,վերցրի:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Աստղափայլ գիշերը և համընթաց քամին նպաստավոր էին ,,Դոքոթա-3,,-ի համար,երբ նա սկսեց դանդաղ իջնել Մայամիի ուղղությամբ:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
155/325
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Միայն զարմանում եմ,մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս... :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------

Rhayader (30.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Գաբրիել Գարսա Մարկես «Ես միայն զանգահարելու եմ եկել»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Զգացի, որ այն, ինչ այս պահին ինձ անհրաժեշտ է կարդալ, ի վիճակի չեմ ընկալելու բարձր ջերմության պատճառով, ու քանի որ նույն պատճառով ուրիշ ավելի հետաքրքիր ոչնչով չի կարող զբաղվել, քան ընթերցելը, հիշեցի, որ ժամանակին «Նարցիսում» նման մի պատմվածք եմ կարդացել, պեղեցի, գտա ու վերընթերցեցի, վերհուշ կատարեցի, այսպես ասած:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Գարնանային մի անձրևոտ երեկո, վարձած մեքենայով մեն-մենակ Բարսելոն գնալիս, Մարիա դե լա Լուս Սերվանտեսը Մոնեգրոների ամայի մի վայրում ավտովթարի ենթարկվեց:  

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
Թվային տարբերակը էջերով չի, համ էլ ավարտեցի արդեն:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Հետաքրքիր է շատ, միշտ մտածել եմ, որ լավ ֆիլմ կստացվեր, գուցե նաև կա: Սիրում եմ նման գրվածքներ՝ հենց այնպես ինչ-որ բանի մասին, թեթև ու չպարտադրող, դե Մարկեսն այդպիսին է: Ի դեպ, քանի որ այս թեման կարծես թե ոչ թե պարզապես գլուխ գովալի համար է, թե տես՝ ինչ եմ կարդում, այլ խորհուրդ տալու, թե դուք էլ կարդացեք, միաժամանկ վերը տվեցի նաև ստեղծագործության հղումը, գուցե բարի ավանդույթ դառնա: Կարդացեք, թե կուզեք. երկար չէ ու լավն է:

Փաստորեն հղումը կայքին է միայն ուղղված՝ 2007թ.-ի 3-րդ համարում:

----------

Dayana (04.03.2011), einnA (08.01.2011), Jarre (16.01.2011), Rhayader (07.01.2011), Skeptic (26.03.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2011), Yeghoyan (09.01.2011), Ամպ (06.01.2011), Կաթիլ (06.01.2011)

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Библиотека Флорентия Павленкова - Шакьямуни (Будда), Конфуций, Магомет, Св. Франциск

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Վաղուց էի որոշել: Նման կարգի մարդկանց կյանքը միշտ էլ հետաքրքրել  է ինձ

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Со времен глубочайшей древности Индия привлекала к себе внимание всех народов.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
157/429

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Շատ հետաքրքիր է, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ: Տարբեր հեղինակներ են գրում, բայց ոճը ոնց որ թե նույնն է: Գրված է կարճ և բովանդակալից:

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Բելյաև - Իր դեմքը գտած մարդը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Ֆանտաստիկա շատ քիչ եմ կարդացել: Հիմա փորձում եմ լրացնել բացը

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Ձյունապատ հարթավայր է:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
53/212

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Լավն է:

----------

Freeman (08.01.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Իմ նշած հղումներում կարծիք եմ գրել այն գրքերի մասին, որոնք կարդում եմ և որոնցից ոմանք կարդալ վերջացնելուց հետո փոխել են տպավորությունը:
Հանս Շերֆիգը լավ գրող է, բայց վերը նշված գրքում շատ է տարվում կոմունիստական գաղափարախոսությամբ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ իր երկրում ԱՄՆ - ի ազդեցությունն ունենալու փնովմամբ, ու ամբողջ շեշտը դրա վրա դնելով փչացնում է շատ բան:
Բելյաևի - Իր դեմքը գտած մարդը` միջինից ցածր մակարդակի վեպ:

----------


## Moonwalker

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Норбер Кастере - Моя жизнь под землей (Воспоминания спелеолога)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Գրքի ֆիզիկական ներկայությանը կարոտել էի ու գրադարակումս առաջին չկարդացած գիրքը սա էր: Ձեռքս ընկավ, թեթև հետաքրքրեց ու որոեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Впервые мне пришлось под землю во время семейного пикника (английские слова были тогда в моде), или попросту завтрака на траве в устье Савы, недалеко от Булоньсюр-Жесс.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
41/292

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Շատ լավ մենագրություն է: Ոնց որ գիտական ֆանտաստիկա լինի, բայց դե հասկանում ես, որ դեպքերն իրոք պատահել են այս ֆրանսիացի քարանձավագետին:

----------

Jarre (16.01.2011)

----------


## Rhayader

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Անդժեյ Սապկովսկի, «Narrenturm»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Լյովը համոզեց

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):



> Не оправдались мрачные пророчества хилиастов, предсказывавших дату Конца вполне точно, а именно в первый понедельник февраля месяца 1420 года после святой Схоластики. Ну что же, кончился понедельник, потом вторник, затем среда – и ничего. Не наступили Дни Искупления и Возмездия, предваряющие приход Царствия Божия. Не был – хоть и завершилось тысячелетие – освобожден из заточения своего Сатана и не вышел, дабы обольщать народы в четырех углах Земли. Не сгинули от меча, огня, глада, града, клыков хищников, скорпионьих жал и змеиного яда все грешники мира и супротивники Бога. Тщетно ожидали верные пришествия Мессии на горах Фавор, Беранек, Ореб, Сион и Оливной, впустую ожидали второго пришествия Христа quinque civitates, названные в пророчестве Исайи пять избранных городов, которыми сочли Пильзно, Клатовы, Лоуны, Сланы и Жатец. Конец света не наступил. Мир не погиб и не сгорел. Во всяком случае – не весь.


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
76%

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Համով դուռակություն է, պարզապես ամեն անգամ վիկկայի կամ Նեկրոնոմիկոնի, կամ պապ Հոնորիուսի գրիմուարի հիշատակման հանդիպելիս ոնց որ գլխիս լապատկով տան: Մյուս կողմից՝ հերոսները շատ վատ են զարգացրած, շատ հարթ ու ոչ համոզիչ են՝ Ռեյնեվանից սկսած, Սամսոն Մեդոկով վերջացրած: «Ведьмак»-ի ցիկլը, թեկուզ գրական տեսանկյունից, հազար անգամ ավելի ուժեղ էր իրականում: Բայց սա՝ իմ նման զանուդա ընթերցողի համար:
Իսկ պան Սապկովսկին ուրիշ կարգի զանուդա է. քանի գիրք է՝ «Մատանիների Տիրակալից» վրեժ է լուծում այնտեղ չցուցադրված թրիքների, կտետների ու այլ արտաթորանքների (ես կասեի՝ նույնիսկ քաքերի) տեղն իր գրքերում այդ ամենն ամենայն բծախնդրորեն:
Մյուս կողմից, եթե ինչ-որ մեկն այս գրառման մեջ «քաք» բառի կիրառումը ոչ նորմատիվային բառապաշար համարի, կառաջարկեմ, որ կարդա սույն աշխատանքն ու տեսնի, որ ես շատ մեղմ մեջբերում եմ կատարել:
Ինչևէ, թեման ծավալուն է ու իմ լեքսիկայի աբիժնիկներին այսօր քննարկել չեմ պատրաստվում:

----------

Jarre (16.01.2011), Leo Negri (18.01.2011)

----------


## Մաֆերման

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Միշել Մոնտեն «Փորձեր»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Ընկերս համոզեց)

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
 Это искренняя книга, читатель. (Ռուսերենն եմ կադում)

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
845/1150

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Հզոր գիրք ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Մարգըրիտ Դյուրաս - «Ամռանը երեկոյան ժամը տասն անց կես»:

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Հայրդ խորհուրդ տվեց Դյուրասից ուրիշ գրքեր էլ կարդալ, ես էլ լսեցի:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
- Նրա անունը Պաեստրա է: Ռոդրիգո Պաեստրա:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
42/150

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Լավ ա գրել: Տեսնենք ուր կտանի

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Մարիո Վարգաս Լյոսա «Գովք խորթ մորը»:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Եսիմ, մի բան պետք ա կարդայի՞, թե՞ չէ :Dntknw: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Իր քառասնամյակի օրը դոննա Լուկրեցյան բարձի տակ մի երկտող գտավ: Չձևավորված, մանկական ձեռագրով մանրակրկիտ գրված էր.

«Շնորհավորում եմ ծննդյան տարեդարձի առթիվ: Ես ոչինչ չեմ կարող նվիրել քեզ, որովհետև փող չունեմ, բայց խոստանում եմ գերազանց սովորել և դառնալ լավագույն աշակերտը. դա էլ կլինի իմ նվերը: Դու ամենաբարին ու ամենագեղեցիկն ես, և ես ամեն գիշեր քեզ տեսնում եմ երազում: Նորից շնորհավորում եմ:
Ալֆոնսո»:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
էջ 17

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Հիմա չափազանց շատ եմ կարդում այն ամենը, ինչը պետք է, որ ժամանակ վատնեմ կարդալու այն, ինչ այս պահին անհրաժեշտ չէ ու մի բան էլ հետաքրքիր չէ: Հրաշք ա: Պարզ ա էն աստիճան, որ ոնց որ «Քաղաքը և շները»-ի հեղինակը գրած չլինի, հեշտ ա կարդացվում, ստիպում ա կարդալիս ժպտալ: Ում խորհուրդ եմ տվել «Քաղաքը և շները» կարդալ, եթե շատ ժամանակ չունեք, ավելի լավ է *սա* կարդաք :Jpit: 
 Հաջորդ զոհս էս հեղինակից *«Դոն Ռիգոբեռտոյի տետրակներն»* են:

Հ.Գ. Հակացուցված է նրանց, ովքեր խորշում եմ գրականության մեջ էրոտիկայի բարձր չափաբաժնից: :Smile:

----------

Freeman (16.01.2011), Moonwalker (16.01.2011)

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
XIX դարի ամերիկյան պատմվածք

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Դե եսիմ, որոշեցի էլի  :Smile: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Չերեքից, սաքսոնների աստծուց,
Գալիս է Չորեքշաբքին, նույն Չորքեշաբթին:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
105/460

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Հատկապես հիացած եմ Էդգար Պոյի պատմվծքներով: Կարծում եմ այն սակավ գրողներից է, որ գրում է անթերի:

----------

Hab (01.02.2011)

----------


## Դարք

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
<<Վտանգավոր գործուղում>> Վարդգես Քալանթարյան, Մուշեղ Բաղդասարյան, Երևան 1989

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Որոշել էի մի բան կարդալ, այս գիրքը ընկավ աչքովս, վերջին ձեռք բերածս գրքերից է:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Ամենաճիշտը դուռը շրխկացնելն է:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
114/427

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Բավականին հետքարքիր դեպքեր են զարգանում, միևնույն խմբագրատան երեք աշխատակից գործուղում են ստանում, յուրաքանչյուրը առանձին հանձնարարությամբ: Շտապում եմ ենթադրել հետագայում դեպքերը այնպես են զարգանալու, որ բոլոր երեք դեպքերն էլ իրար կձուլվեն:

----------


## Hab

1. Հիմա կարդում եմ Գոնչառովի "Обрыв"-ը:

2. Ինչու որոշեցի?? Գրադարակից աչքով արեց  :LOL:  .. 

3. Վեպը սկսվում է այսպես. <Два господина  сидели в небрежно убранной квартире в Петербурге, на одной из больших улиц.>:

4.  Հասել եմ  40 էջին:

5. Դուրս գալիս է  Գոնչարովի նկարագրությունները, գրքեր կան ուզւոմ ես արագ անցնել, չկարդալ նկարագրություններ, բայց այս դեպքում ինձ դուր է գալիս: Հեինակի գործերում, ինչպես նկատել եմ, կերպարներից մեկը  "մեռած" վիճակում է լինում, մյուսը կյանքով լեցուն, բայց այդ կոնտրաստը տրիվիալ չէ, և կարդացվում է... կարդացեք, հետաքրքիր գործ է երևում: :Smile:

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Պլուտարքոսի համեմատական կենսագրություններից <Դեմոստենես և Ցիցերոն>

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Ուղղակի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ սկսեցի ծանոթանալ անտիկ գրականությանը ու հիմա հերթն հասել է Պլուտարքոսին:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Առաջին նախադասությունը երկար է ու ալարում եմ հիմա գրել  :Blush: :

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
366

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Ընդհանրապես ինձ դուր է գալիս Պլուտարքոսի շարադրանքը… Թեթև, կենդանի: Հավեսով ընթերցվում է: Եթե չալարեմ, երևի կծանոթանամ նաև նրա տրակտատներին և երկխոսություններին:

----------


## Անտիգոնե

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Հովիկ Չարխչյանի "Սուլամիթա, Սևակի մեծ սերը"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Գրական երաժշտական կոմպոզիցիայում պիտի արտասանեմ Սևակի "Երգ երգոց"-ից հատված: Գիրքը գտա ու որոշեցի կարդալ, որպեսզի արմատականորեն պատրաստվեմ ու հիմնավոր մշակեմ արտասանելիքս:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Որ կյանքում հաճախ այնպես է լինում,
Երբ սիրողները դեռ ողջ են, առողջ,
Իսկ սերը նրանց դառնում է լեգենդ
Եվ... ապրում կյանքով հազարապատիկ...

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
160

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Կարդացվում է հեշտ: Պատկերավոր է գրված, այնքան պատկերավոր, որ երեկ երազում Սևակի ու Սուլամիթայի հանդիպման ամենասիրելի վայրերն էի տեսել :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
«Լինելիության անտանելի թեթևությունը» (Միլան Կունդերա)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Մի օր պիտի կարդայի մեկ ա: Գնացի գրադարան, ինձ նենց էր ժպտում, որ էլ ասելու չի: Ուզածս գիրքն էլ չկար, ես էլ վերցրի, սկսեցի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Հավերժ կրկնությունը խորհրդավոր գաղափար է...

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
144

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Առաջին երկու մասերը շատ կայֆն էին: Երրորդից սկսեց ձանձրացնել: Տեսնեմ՝ կձգեմ մինչև վերջ, թե չէ: Ընդհանրապես, հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ եմ լսել էս գրքի մասին: Մեկն էն, որ ուղիղ թվաբանական կեսից էշություն ա դառնում, մեկ էլ, որ առաջին երկու մասերից հետո չարժե էլ կարդալ: Ստացվում է՝ ուղիղ թվաբանական քառորդից հետո:

----------


## Անուշ

..մեկ  նկատողություն ունեմ արդեն կանոններ խաղտելու համար ու դրանից հետո, վախենում եմ քայլ անել  :Smile:  աջ... ձախ... Բայց այս թեմայում ուզում եմ մասնակից լինել մի պարզ պատճառով. այն ինչ հիմա կարդում եմ արժանի է ձեր ուշադրությանն էլ: Հուսամ՝ երկրորդ նկատողությունը չեմ ստանա վերնագիրը ռուսերեն գրելու համար... « Мне тебя обещали » , հեղինակ՝ Эльчин Сафарли ...  Այս պահին 131-րդ էջում եմ:

----------


## ars83

> Վիկտոր Հյուգո. Les Misérables


Առաջին հատորը երեկ վերջացրի:  :Wacko:  982 էջ: Մի այդքան էջ էլ երկրորդ հատորում կա: Հյուգոն ահավոր ձգած ու երկար է գրում: Մանավանդ, երբ սկսում է Փարիզը նկարագրել, առնվազն 30-40 էջ պիտի ակնկալես:
Բայց բառապաշարս ահագին հարստացավ. բառարանին այդքան հաճախակի չեմ դիմում: Ռուսի ասած՝ и то хлеб:  :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

Շատ եմ խնդրում, մեկն ու մեկդ ինձ լինկ կտա՞ Ջեյն Ոստինի «Հպարտություն և նախապաշարմունք»-ի: Գիրքը քաշեմ էլի: Ոչ մի տեղ չեմ կարողանում գիրքը գտնել:
Գուգլում էլ ինչ փորձեցի մոտս չստացվեց , խճճվեցի արդեն :Sad:

----------


## Yevuk

> Շատ եմ խնդրում, մեկն ու մեկդ ինձ լինկ կտա՞ Ջեյն Ոստինի «Հպարտություն և նախապաշարմունք»-ի: Գիրքը քաշեմ էլի: Ոչ մի տեղ չեմ կարողանում գիրքը գտնել:
> Գուգլում էլ ինչ փորձեցի մոտս չստացվեց , խճճվեցի արդեն


Ռուսերեն թե՞ անգլերեն:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ռուսերեն Եվս

----------


## Yevuk

> Ռուսերեն Եվս


Խնդրեմ՝ *Джейн Остен - "Гордость и предубеждение"*  :Wink:

----------

Enigmatic (16.03.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Շատ եմ խնդրում, մեկն ու մեկդ ինձ լինկ կտա՞ Ջեյն Ոստինի «Հպարտություն և նախապաշարմունք»-ի: Գիրքը քաշեմ էլի: Ոչ մի տեղ չեմ կարողանում գիրքը գտնել:
> Գուգլում էլ ինչ փորձեցի մոտս չստացվեց , խճճվեցի արդեն


Անգլերեն
ռուսերեն

----------

Enigmatic (16.03.2011)

----------


## lushak

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Ժորժ Սիմենոն "Մեգրեի ցասումը"

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Դեդեկտիվը հետաքրքրեց

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Դե չեմ հիշում արդեն, գիրքն էլ կողքս չի

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
306

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Շատ բան սովորեցի կառավարության հանցագործությունների մասին, մանավան թե ինչու շատ հանցագործություններ չեն բացահայտվում և մեր հասարակ մարդկանց համար մնում են անհասկանալի և անարդար.....

----------


## Yevuk

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Фредерик Бегбедер - "Любовь живет три года"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Ընկուրուհուս խորհրդով սկսեցի կարդալ: Վերնագրին խաբնված՝ չէի ուզում կարդալ, բայց վերջը հետաքրքրությունը հաղթեց:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
"Любовь – это битва. Заранее проигранная."

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
45/45 Հենց նոր վերջացրի:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Գրողի ցինիզմի պատճառով գրքի սկիզբը ահավոր ջղայնացնող էր: Բայց երևի հենց դա էր, որ ստիպեց կիսատ չթողնել ու մի շնչով կարդալ: Գրքի վերջը համարյա գուշակել էի, բայց դե...վերջում մի փոքր շոկ էր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հետաքրքիր է,

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Թիմ Փաուերս/Tim Powers
Տարօրինակ ափերին/On Stranger Tides

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Պարզեցի, որ էս գրքի հիման վրա է ստեղծվել թե Ջորջ Լուկասի The Secret of Monkey Island համակարգչային խաղը, թե Կարիբյան Ծովի Ծովահենները ֆիլմի 4-րդ մասը: Ու քանի ծովահենների մասին գրքեր շատ եմ սիրում, որոշեցի կարդալ  :Smile: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Though the evening breeze had chilled his back on the way across, it hadn't yet begun its nightly job of sweeping out from among the island's clustered vines and palm boles the humid air that the day had left behind, and Benjamin Hurwood's face was gleaming with sweat before the black man had led him even a dozen yards into the jungle. Hurwood hefted the machete that he gripped in his left—and only—hand, and peered uneasily into the darkness that seemed to crowd up behind the torchlit vegetation around them and overhead, for the stories he'd heard of cannibals and giant snakes seemed entirely plausible now, and it was difficult, despite recent experiences, to rely for safety on the collection of ox-tails and cloth bags and little statues that dangled from the other man's belt. In this primeval rain forest it didn't help to think of them as gardes and arrets and drogues rather than fetishes, or of his companion as a bocor rather than a witch doctor or shaman... 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Կես եմ ընկել:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Շատ լավն ա, 18-րդ դարի սկիզբ, Կարիբյան ծով, ծովահեններ, վուդու, մեռելներ, զոմբիներ, կախարդանք, երիտասարդության շատրվան, ծովային կռիվներ, արևադարձային կլիմա, մի խոսքով ամեն ինչը կա  :Jpit:  Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա:  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (16.05.2011), Ariadna (18.05.2011), Ֆրեյա (17.05.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

Գրիգոր Նարեկացի - Մատյան Ողբերգության*

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Ներքին զգացողություն ունեմ, որ արդեն ահագին բան հասկանում եմ, ժամանակն է հենց դա կարդալու:  :Smile: 


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
Առաջին մի քանի գլուխներն եմ կարդացել դեռ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Վերնագրի առումով մի քիչ անհամաձայնություն ունեմ. կանվանեի «Լույսի մատյան», «Ծաղկունքի, լուսավոման մատյան», «Ինքնամաքրման կամ փրկության մատյան», ամեն դեպքում դեպի լույսն ու բարին տանող...
Իսկապես բուժիչ գիրք, իսկապես լույս սփռող, մարդու ներաշխարհը խաղաղեցնող, հանդարտող ազդեցություն ունի:  :Smile:  Շատ ճիշտ եմ ընտրել կարդալու ժամանակը:

----------

Ariadna (18.05.2011), ars83 (01.06.2011), Chuk (18.05.2011), Jarre (21.05.2011), Sambitbaba (13.07.2011), Լեո (22.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2011), Նարե91 (21.05.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Christian Bobin - "La dame blanche"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Էշ խելքս ասեք... կարդալու բան չունեի, էս գիրքն էլ մի քանի ամիս առաջ նվեր էի ստացել, ասեցի տեսնեմ՝ ինչ ա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Peu avant six heures du matin, le 15 mai 1886...

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
55/120
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Էն որ ասում են՝ ընկել ես, պիտի քաշես: Մի բանաստեղծուհու կենսագրական, որի գոյությունը բացարձակապես ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Նարե91

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Laurence Sterne-  A Sentimental journey through France and Italy


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Որ իմ որոշելով լիներ, հաստատ չէի կարդա, ուղղակի քննության համարա պետք


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
They order, said I, this matter better in France.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
38/69


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Չէի ասի, որ մեծ հաճույքով եմ կարդում, բայց շատ լավն էլ չի

----------


## AniwaR

1. William Blake - Songs of Innocence and Experience

2. Ուզում եմ տեսնել, թե Նիք Դրեյքը ինչից էր ոգեշնչվում:  :Jpit:  Համ էլ դե դասական գրող ա: Պե՞տք ա կարդացած լինել, թե՞ չէ:

3. 


> Introduction
> 
> Piping down the valleys wild,
> Piping songs of pleasant glee,
> On a cloud I saw a child,
> And he laughing said to me:


(Թե ինչ ա ասում երեխան, ինքներդ կարդացեք: :Պ)

4. Հասել եմ 70 տոկոսին: 

5. Ահավոր սիրուն են:  :Love:  Լրիվ Դրեյք ա կամ Դրեյքը լրիվ Բլեյք ա:  :Jpit:  "The Little Girl Lost" ու "The Little Girl Found" բանաստեղծությունները հատկապես տպավորվել են:  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (01.06.2011), Jarre (21.05.2011), Leo Negri (20.05.2011), Հայկօ (20.05.2011), Նարե91 (20.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> 1. William Blake - Songs of Innocence and Experience


Շատ եմ հավանել Բլեյքի այդ ժողովածուն, հրաշք ա ուղղակի :Love:  Մանավանդ The Echoing green-ը շատա ինձ դուր եկել: Անկեղծ ասած կարդացի ժողովածուն, նոր սկսեցի ուսումնասիրել Բլեյքի կյանքը ու ապշած եմ. Այս ժողովածուն ընդամենը մի քանի օրինակ է տպագրվել, իսկ վաճառվել է միայն մեկը, այն էլ նրա եղբայրն է գնել:  :Sad:

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

> Շատ եմ հավանել Բլեյքի այդ ժողովածուն, հրաշք ա ուղղակի Մանավանդ The Echoing green-ը շատա ինձ դուր եկել: Անկեղծ ասած կարդացի ժողովածուն, նոր սկսեցի ուսումնասիրել Բլեյքի կյանքը ու ապշած եմ. Այս ժողովածուն ընդամենը մի քանի օրինակ է տպագրվել, իսկ վաճառվել է միայն մեկը, այն էլ նրա եղբայրն է գնել:


Փաստորեն՝ Nick Drake-ի ու William Blake-ի նմանությունը մենակ պոեզիայով ու համահունչ ազգանուններով չի սահմանափակվում:  :Jpit:  Ի դեպ, միանգամայն մնալով թեմայի շրջանակներում՝ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս *Drake* լսել, որից հետո մի անգամ էլ Blake կարդալ: Համոզված եմ՝ շատ ավելի տպավորիչ կլինի: Իմ ականջներում Drake-ի երաժշտությունն էր հնչում անընդհատ: Բացի դրանից, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, չնայած երգեր են, բայց Դրեյքին լսելով կարելի է ընդօրինակել, թե ինչպես ճիշտ *խոսել* անգլերեն: Հիացմունքի արժանի ազնվական բրիտանական արտասանություն ունի:  :Love:

----------

Նարե91 (21.05.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
E. Nesbit - The Railway Children


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Էս գիրքը մի 15 տարի առաջ էլի էի կարդացել: Իմ մանկության սիրելի գրքերից էր: Որոշեցի վերընթերցել, որովհետև բարի ու թեթև մի բան էի ուզում, համ էլ հետաքրքիր էր, թե պուճուր ժամանակ ինչն էր էդքան դուրս էկել:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
They were not railway children to begin with.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
14/127

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Ճիշտ եմ արել, որ սկսել եմ կարդալ: Իսկականից շատ թեթև ա, բարի ու համով: Ի դեպ, մի անգամ ինչ-որ լավագույն գրքերի հարյուրյակ էի տեսել, մեջը կար էս գիրքը: Էնպես որ, եթե ուզում եք սենց մի թեթև բան, կարող եք կարդալ, մենակ ես չեմ, որ գնահատում է:

----------


## հովարս

«Աստվածաշունչ»  սկսեցի կարդալ 1985թ.ից, և դրանից հետո ոչ մի գիրք չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում, չի բավարարում:

----------


## Շինարար

> «Աստվածաշունչ»  սկսեցի կարդալ 1985թ.ից, և դրանից հետո ոչ մի գիրք չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում, չի բավարարում:


Իսկ ես երբ Ղուրան էի կարդում, ինձ վատ զգացի, որ ամբողջ էջեր նույնիսկ անգիր գիտեմ, իսկ Աստվածաշունչը չեմ կարդացել: Բայց երբ սկսեցի կարդալ, հիասթափությունս մեծ էր, զգացի, որ հավատս կարող եմ կորցնել, իսկ ինձ այն պետք էր: Մի խոսքով, Նոր Կտակարանից սիրելի հատվածներ ունեմ, ինչպես Տիմոթեոսին ուղղված Պողոս առաքյալի նամակները, որոնք երբեմն վերընթերցում եմ, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, զգացի, որ ինձ չի բավարարում: Ես ավելի աստվածային երևույթի եմ հավատում, քան Հին Կտակարանում է պատկերված :Smile:

----------

Արէա (24.05.2011)

----------


## Zeitgeist

Սերո Խանզադյան - « Թագուհին Հայոց»
Օսկար Ուայդ - Հեքիաթներ , պատմվածքներ / ուղղակի հրաշալի են , հուսով եմ անգլերենը կգտնեմ, որ մի հատ էլ անգլերենով կարդամ :Love: /

----------


## kitty

1)Վիլիամ Սարոյան-կենսագրությունը
2)հետաքրքրությունս բավարարելու համար
3)Վիլիամ Սարոյանը 20-րդ դարի Ամերիկյան գրականության ականավոր ներկայացուցիչն է:
4)...
5)լավ մարդ ա եղել :LOL:

----------


## Նարե91

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆրանսուազ Սագան- <<Բարև թախիծ>>

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Որովհետև ասում էին շատ լավն է, ես էլ որոշեցի ստուգել :LOL: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Այս անծանոթ զգացմունքը, որ մեղմ ձանձրույթով հալածում է ինձ, ես վարանում եմ կնքել գեղեցիկ և հանդիսավոր անունով`թախիծ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
58/155

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
լավն է շաաատ :Hands Up:

----------

cold skin (31.05.2011), Kanamar (08.08.2011), Meme (24.05.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (25.05.2011), Yevuk (25.05.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Աննա Գավալդա - «Ես նրան սիրում էի»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Տես հեղինակին նվիրված թեման հենց էս նույն բաժնում, իսկ այլ կերպ ասած՝ եթե Լիլն է խորհուրդ տալիս, դժվար վատ բան լինի: Համ էլ ձեռի հետ թեթև մի բան էի ուզում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
- Ի՞նչ ես ասում:
- Ասում եմ՝ պատրաստվում եմ նրանց տանել: 
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
135/217

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Պատկերացրեք, ահագին թեթև կարդացվում ա, բայց էս էն գրքերից ա, որ շատ բան կախված ա վերջաբանից: Երևի էսօր կվերջացնեմ: Նենց որ սպասեք կարծիքների հարևան թեմայում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Neil Gaiman - Coraline

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Մուլտը տեսել եմ ու շատ եմ հավանել, Գեյմընի մասին լիքը լավ բաներ եմ լսել, շուտով անցնելու եմ կոմիքսներին

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Coraline discovered the door a little while after they moved into the house.

It was a very old house - it had an attic under the roof and a cellar under the ground and an overgrown garden with huge old trees in it.

Coraline's family didn't own all of the house - it was too big for that. Instead they owned part of it...
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
105/423 (բայց իրականում շատ կարճ վիպակ ա)
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Շատ սիրուն գրված մանկական վախենալու հեքիաթ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (25.05.2011), Skeptic (25.05.2011), Yellow Raven (26.05.2011)

----------


## lovedavis

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Герман Гессе "Игра в бисер"

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Гессе - один из моих любимых авторов.

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
...хотя то, чего не существует на свете, людям легкомысленным в чем-то даже легче и проще выражать словами, чем существующее, для благочестивого и добросовестного историка дело обстоит прямо противоположным образом: нет ничего, что меньше поддавалось бы слову и одновременно больше нуждалось бы в том, чтобы людям открывали на это глаза, чем кое-какие вещи, существование которых нельзя ни доказать, ни счесть вероятным, но которые именно благодаря тому, что благочестивые и добросовестные люди относятся к ним как к чему-то действительно существующему, чуть-чуть приближаются к возможности существовать и рождаться. 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Страница 22 в электронном варианте.

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Гессе бесподобен как всегда!  :Smile:

----------

Leo Negri (10.06.2011), Sambitbaba (13.07.2011), Yellow Raven (26.05.2011), Նարե91 (26.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էլի եկա  :Jpit: 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Neil Gaiman - American Gods (Ամերիկյան Աստվածներ)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ռայադերը էնքան էր խոսել Գեմյընի էս գրքի վրա, որ հետաքրքրությունս սկսեցի ինձ հանգիստ չտալ: Իսկ Քորալայնն էնքան էի հավանել, որ ուզեցի մյուս գրքերին անցնել:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Shadow had done three years in prison. He was big enough and looked don't-fuck-with-me enough that his biggest problem was killing time. So he kept himself in shape, and taught himself coin tricks and thought a lot about how much he loved his wife...

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
275/2611

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առաջին գլուխը վերջացնելուց հետո մանթո վիճակ էր մոտս, որովհետև պատկերացում չունեի, թե ինչ է հետո կատարվելու ու ոնց ա տակից դուրս գալու  :Jpit:  Ինչ-որ տեղ հիշեցրեց Քոեն եղբայրների "O Brother, Where Art Thou?" ֆիլմը, որը Հոմերոսի Ոդիսականի գործողությունները տեղափոխել էր ԱՄՆ-ի հարավային նահանգներ: Հլը որ շատ հետաքրքիր է ու մի փոքր խճճված՝ համեմված հումորով, միստիկայով ու սեքսով:

----------

Leo Negri (10.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ էլի էկա  :Jpit: 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Anna Gavalda - Ensemble, c'est tout («Պարզապես միասին»)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Գավալդայից ուրիշ բան կարդացի, առանձնապես դուրս չեկավ, ակումբում իրա ներկայացուցչությունը խորհուրդ տվեց սա կարդալ, ես էլ ասեցի՝ դե լավ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Փոլեթ Լեստաֆիեն այնքան խելառ չէր, որքան ասում էին:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
85/604

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սա արդեն գրականություն ա  :Smile:  Կերպարները հատկապես շատ են դուրս գալիս:

----------

Ariadna (17.07.2011)

----------


## cold skin

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Джейн Остин- Нортенгерское аббатство


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Օսթինի գրելաոճը հավանում եմ, վեպերի էկրանացումները դիտել եմ, որոշեցի նաև կարդալ:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Едва ли кто-нибудь, кто знал Кэтрин Морландв детстве, мог подумать, что из нее вырастет героиня романа.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
21/276


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Հաճույքով եմ կարդում, իրեն հատուկ հումոր կա:


Հ.Գ Մեկ էլ մի բան` Ֆրանսուազ*ա* Սագան...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հ.Գ Մեկ էլ մի բան` Ֆրանսուազ*ա* Սագան...


Կներեք թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց...

Ֆրանսուազ  :Smile:  Առանց ա-ի 
Ֆրանսերենում գրվում է Françoise և կարդացվում է Ֆղանսուազ: Էդ ա-ն ռուսներն են ավելացրել:

----------

Ariadna (17.07.2011), cold skin (31.05.2011), Freeman (01.06.2011), impression (01.06.2011), Yevuk (01.06.2011), Նարե91 (31.05.2011)

----------


## ars83

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Marcel Marnat : Maurice Ravel

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ուսումնասիրում եմ Ռավելի ստեղծագործությունը և (ավելի քիչ) կյանքը:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Nulle musique depuis le XVIIIe siècle n'a su, mieux que celle de Maurice Ravel, s'abstraire de son auteur. (Անհասկանալի համեմատություն է, քանի եր Ռավելն ապրել է XIX և XX դարերում՝ 1875-1934):

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
172/717

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ հետաքրքիր է կարդացվում, մանրամասներով, փաստաթղթերից, նամակներից մեջբերումներով, վերլուծություններով հարուստ շարադրանք է: Միայն թե, որոշ տեղերում հեղինակը շատ է ջանում ցույց տալ Ռավելի և Դեբյուսիի տարբերությունները, դա էլ երևի տարածված սխալ կարծիքի պատճառով, ըստ որի Ռավելի ստեղծագործությունների մի հատված անմիջականորեն ներշնչված է Դեբյուսիից և կրկնում է նրա ոճը:

Հ.Գ. Մորիս Ռավելն էլ իմ Նիք Դրեյքը ոնց որ լինի:  :Jpit:

----------

AniwaR (02.06.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Karen McCarthy Brown - Mama Lola: A Vodou Priestess in Brooklyn



2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 

Ծանոթ վուդուասյեններից մեկը մի էրկու տարի առաջ խորհուրդ էր տվել, բայց ռաստ չէի գալի: Վերջերս համալսարանի գրադարանում տեսա ու վերցրեցի:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

 Joseph Binbin Mauvant did not die. Not him... no. He simply disappeared.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

114/405

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Արտակարգ գործա: Կենտ գլուխների գեղարվեստական պատմվածքները շատ հարմոնիկ են համադրվում զույգ գլուխների վուդույի մասին անթրոպոլոգիկ ակադեմիկ հետազոտությունների հետ` ամբողջական, կենդանի ու ուժեղ պատկեր ստեղծելով:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Աննա Գավալդա - «Կուզեի, որ ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ-որ մի տեղ ինձ սպասեր»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Տեսեք կողքի ռեկլամային թեման  :LOL:  
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, Գավալդայի մեկ այլ գրքի հետ վերցրի գրադարանից՝ որոշելով հաշիվներս մինչև վերջ մաքրել գրողի հետ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Saint-Germain-Des-Près!?... Je sais ce que vous allez me dire: "Mon Dieu, mais c'est d'un commun ma chérie, Sagan l'a fait bien avant toi et tellllllement mieux!"

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
176/218

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Լավ կլիներ՝ Գավալդան մենակ «Պարզապես միասինը» գրած լիներ: Պատմվածքներ կան անկապ են, պատմվածքներ կան՝ ոչինչ: Մենակ առաջինն իսկապես դուրս եկավ:

----------

Ariadna (07.07.2011), Farfalla (06.07.2011), Malxas (06.07.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Paulo Coelho- <<The Alchemist>>

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Դասախոսիս խորհրդով եմ կարդում :Wink: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
The Alchemist picked up a book that someone in the caravan had brought.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
2/177

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ չեմ կարող ինչ-որ բան ասել, որովհետև նոր եմ սկսել, բայց հուսով եմ, որ ինձ դուր կգա :Smile:

----------


## lampone

1.	Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Лоренс Стерн ‘’Жизнь и мнения Тристрама Шенди, джентльмена’’
2.	Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց այդ գործը
Լսել էի, որ այլ գործերին նման չէ 
3.	Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
‘’Людей страшат не дела, а лишь мнения об этих делах’’
4.	Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
419/540
5.	Ձեր կարծիքը գրքի մասին
Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս: Կա որոշակի կապ հեղինակի և ընթերցողի միջև. հեղինակը փորձում է ստիպել ընթերցողին մտածել: Քեզ թվում է, թե հենց կարդալուդ ընթացքում է վեպը գրվում:

----------


## Անի Ներկարար

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Շարլոտա Բրոնտե.«Ջեյն Էյր»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Լսել էի վեպի մասին, ու մեծ ցանկություն առաջացավ կարդալ այն:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Այդ օրն այլևս զբոսնելու ոչ մի  հնար չկար:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
616/616
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Շատ գեղեցիկ և զգացմունքային գիրք էր, ինձ անչափ դուր եկավ: Երկխոսություններն այնքան գրավիչ ու գեղիցիկ ոճով էին գրված, որ անհնար էր կտրվել ընթերցանությունից: Մինչև վերջին պահը լարված սպասում էի թե ինչ ավարտ կունենա վեպը:

----------

anahit96 (23.07.2011), Նարե91 (11.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> 
> Շարլոտա Բրոնտե.«Ջեյն Էյր»


Կներեք, բայց էլի պիտի խցկվեմ նույն պատճառով  :LOL:  Նրա անունը Շառլոտ է, Charlotte: Էդ ա-ն էլի ռուսների հորինածն է:

----------

Անի Ներկարար (13.07.2011)

----------


## Անի Ներկարար

> Կներեք, բայց էլի պիտի խցկվեմ նույն պատճառով  Նրա անունը Շառլոտ է, Charlotte: Էդ ա-ն էլի ռուսների հորինածն է:


«խցկվելու» համար մի կերպ ներեցինք  :LOL:   իսկ հետաքրքիր տեղեկատվության ու անունը շտկելու համար շնորհակալ եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Adams Douglas - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Նախ և առաջ՝ որովհետև չէի կարդացել (ամոթ ինձ), իսկ ես փորձում եմ ժամանակակից գրականության մեջ քիչ թե շատ նկատելի հետք թողած ոչ մի բան բաց չթողնել (ինչը հասկանալի պատճառներով դատապարտված ա կատարյալ ձախողման): Ու երկրորդ՝ Ֆաֆհրդի ու Գորշ Մկնորսի մասին չորրորդ գիրքը ընդհանրապես առաջ չէր գնում: Որոշեցի ժամանակավորապես անցնել կիբերպանկի, բայց արդյունքում անցա գիտաֆանտաստիկ կոմեդիայի, ինչի համար միայն ուրախ եմ (կոմեդիա, ուրախ եմ, հահահա):
*
Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small, unregarded yellow sun.
(Հեռու-հեռվում՝ Գալակտիկայի հնաոճ արևմտյան պարույրի՝ ոչ մի քարտեզի վրա չնշված մի մութ անկյունում, թաքնված է մի փոքրիկ, անհետաքրքիր, դեղին արև):

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
Մոտավորապես 70%-ին

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ընտիր գիրք ա: Թվում ա, թե ամբողջ վեպը բաղկացած ա միայն սրամիտ մեջբերումներից, թևավոր խոսքերից ու դիպուկ արտահայտություններից: Կերպարները մեկը մյուսից լավն են. հատկապես պետք ա առանձնացնեմ Զաֆոդ Բիբլբրոքսին ու դեպրեսված ռոբոտ Մարվինին (կյանք, ահամ, չէ մի չէ՝ պոզեր): Սև մոգությունից ու անուն ունեցող թրերից հանգստանալու համար ավելի լավ թեկնածու չէր կարելի գտնել: Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, գրքի հենց սկզբում Երկիրը ոչնչացնում են: Նենց, ի միջի այլոց են ոչնչացնում: Ձեռի հետ:

----------

Arpine (20.09.2011), Freeman (17.07.2011), impression (17.07.2011), Skeptic (17.07.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ալբերտ Նալչաջյան- «Մահվան հոգեբանություն կամ ինչպես է հոգին հեռանում մարմնից»

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Երբ մեր գրապահարանն էի դասավորում պատահաբար գտա այս գիրքը և քանի որ շատ հետաքրքրեց, որոշեցի կարդալ

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Կյանքի ընթացքում յուրաքանչյուր անհատ փոխհարաբերությունների մեջ է մտնում բազմաթիվ այլ անձնավորությունների հետ:


*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
90/122

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Մինչև հիմա հաճույքով կարդում եմ... Գրքում ներկայացվում է, թե ինչպես է մեռնում մարդը, որոնք են սոցիալական, հոգեբանական և կենսաբանական մահվան պատճառները, կարելի է արդյո՞ք կանխագուշակել սեփական մահը, ինչ են պատմում հոգեդարձ ապրած մարդիկ, ինչ է էվթանազիան, և այս ու այլ տիպի բաներ:

----------

anahit96 (23.07.2011), Meme (22.07.2011), Անի Ներկարար (27.07.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ալբեր Քամյու---«Ժանտախտ»

Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Քամյուին շատ եմ սիրում որպես փիլիսոփա. դե գրադարանում էլ միայն «Ժանտախտ»-ն էր

Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Այն հետաքրքրական դեպքերը, որոնք այս ժամանակագրության նյութն են կազմել, տեղի են ունեցել 194... թվականին՝ Օրանում:

Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել
70/192

Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Կարծում եմ բավականին հաջողված է ,պարզապես մի քիչ ծանր է կարդացվում. ամենուր առնետային և ժանտախտային տրամադրություն է, բայց դեռ նոր եմ սկսել:

----------

Kanamar (08.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (27.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ian McEwan - Solar

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Շատ ժամանակներ առաջ մի բլոգեր, որն ինձ նման սիրում էր քսանմեկերորդ դարի անգլոամերիկյան գրականություն փորփրել, խորհուրդ տվեց այս գրողին էլ անդրադառնալ, բայց դե բնականաբար գրքերն էստեղից չէի ճարում, արտերկիր մեկնելիս էլ լիքը ուրիշ գրքեր էի առնում: Վերջը էս անգամ, երբ մոտս մի քիչ չեխական կրոն էր մնացել, էլ չգիտեի որտեղ ծախսեի, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ օդանավակայանի խանութում ինքը կա:

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
He belonged to that class of men - vaguely unprepossessing, often bald, short, fat, clever - who were unaccountably attractive to certain beautiful women.

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
23/390

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ շուտ ա որևէ բան ասելու համար, բայց դե հավես ա գնում: Իմ սիրած տիպի անգլիական գրականությունն ա:

----------

Arpine (27.07.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Նարինե Կռոյան «Ճարճատուկի ծաղիկը» ժողովածուն

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Էն օրից, ինչ կարդացել եմ իր ստեղծագործություններից, իմ սիրած ժամանակակից հայ գրողն է: Ափսոս, որ գիրքը միայն Վանաձորում է վաճառվում, բայց ինետում կան իր գրածներից, կարող եք փնտրել և գտնել... 

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
_Ճարճատուկի ծաղիկը օտար է իր ցողունի վրա:_
Ասեմ, որ էս նախադասությունը ու ընդհանրապես առաջին պարբերությունը ինձ վանել էր, բայց դրանից հետո եթե շարունակում ես կարդալ, էլ չես կարողանում ընդհատել: 


*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
42
Հիմա կարդում եմ, հատուկ եկա կիսվեմ ձեզ հետ ու շարունակեմ, գիշերը պտի ժողովածուն ավարտեմ, 277 էջ է:

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դե պարզ է էլի, եթե էլի գնում եմ կարդալու, ու եթե չհամբերեցի՝ կարդամ, ավարտեմ, նոր ձեզ հետ կիսվեմ :Smile:

----------

Arpine (28.07.2011), Inna (08.08.2011), Անի Ներկարար (28.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011)

----------


## lampone

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Չարլի Չապլին ''Իմ կենսագրությունը''
*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մի անգամ գրողներից մեկն ինձ ասաց, որ երկար տարիներ են անցել, բայց նա նոր է կարողացել գտնել` ինչումն է կայանում Չապլինի հանճարեղությունը:  Այդ օրվանից անընդհատ փորձում էի Չապլինի մասին տեղեկություններ գտնել ու գտա այս գիրքը
*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Ցավոք գիրքն ինձ մոտ չի. անմիջապես ավարտելուց հետո տվել եմ բարեկամիս  
*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
572/572   +  Չարլզի նամակը իր աղջկան
*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ինձ դուր է եկել, ուրախ եմ որ կարողացա կարդալ: Հետաքրքիր են Չարլիի հանդիպումները հայտնի մարդկանց` Չերչիլի, Պիկասոյի, Էյնշտեյնի ու այլոց հետ: 
Այս գիրքը կարդալով կարողանում ես ավելի լավ հասկանալ շատերի կողմից սիրված դերասանի` Չարլի Չապլինի արվեստը:

----------

Էլիզե (06.08.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Նարինե Կռոյան* եմ կարդում։ *Շինարարի* մեղքով։ Ընկած համացանցն եմ քչփորում ու արդեն մի քանի հետաքրքիր բան կարդացի։

Բավական հավանեցի, բայց ոչ բոլոր կարդացածներս։

----------

Շինարար (28.07.2011)

----------


## Milli

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Слава Сэ 
Сантехник, его кот, жена и другие подробности...

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Միխայիլ Զադոռնովը խորհուրդ տվեց :Smile: 

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Дворник Виталик по прозвищу Сиреневый Туман всегда ходит с лопатой. Без лопаты он боится упасть и так остаться навек, горизонтальным. Трезвым он не работает, потому что есть некая фальшь в трезвых дворниках зимой. Но метёт как Аполлон.

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել
*
51, բան չմնաց...

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Հումորը տեղն է :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (15.09.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆուադ Լարուի - "De quel amour blessé"

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Եթե հանկարծ որևէ մեկը որոշի պարզել, թե էս թեմայում որն էր որևէ գիրք կարդալու ամենահետաքրքիր ու յուրահատուկ պատճառը, երևի իմը կհաղթի: Բայց չեմ ասի  :LOL:  Ի դեպ, երեկ նույն հեղինակից մի աուդիո պատմվածք լսեցի, ահագին լավն էր:

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Շարոն փողոցը. չեմ կարող այն նկարագրել, քանի որ այն անընդհատ փոխվում է, և ես նույնպես: 

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
50/148

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հեղինակը բավական լուրջ թեմա է բարձրացրել ու ահագին լավ նկարագրում է: Ընդհանուր առմամբ մի քիչ օտար է ինձ համար, քանի որ արաբ հեղինակի ստեղծագործություն առաջին անգամ եմ կարդում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ լիքը հարազատություն կա մեջը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Օսկար Ուայլդ - Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Պատկերացրեք 12 տարի շարունակ ուզեցել եմ կարդալ էս գիրքը, բայց չի ստացվել: Սկզբում գիրքը չէի ճարում, հետո ճարեցի ռուսերեն, հետո անգլերենը ճարեցի, պարզվեց կրճատված տարբերակն էր, հետո էլեկտրոնայինը ճարեցի չուզեցի համակարգչով կարդալ, հետո վերջապես ebook-ը ճարեցի, մոտ 6 ամիս հավես չունեի կարդալու... Օսկար Ուայլդից The Importance Of Being Earnest-ն եմ կարդացել, որը իմ կարդացած լավագույն պիեսներից մեկն ա, որոշ հատվածներ նույնիսկ անգիր գիտեմ (վիվա Բրյուսո՜վ): Մի խոսքով Դորիան Գրեյի մասին ամեն ինչ գիտեի, գիտեմ ինչի մասին ա, գիտեմ ինչ ա կատարվում, գիտեմ գիրքը ոնց ա վերջանում, նույնիսկ դրա շատ անհաջող ֆիլմն եմ տեսել, մնացել էր մենակ գիրքը կարդալ...

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
The studio was filled with the rich odour of roses, and when the light summer wind stirred amidst the trees of the garden, there came through the open door the heavy scent of the lilac, or the more delicate perfume of the pink-flowering thorn.

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
Կես եմ ընկել:

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ամենասկզբում ահավոր վատ: 3 գլուխ մենակ կարդում ես, թե ոնց են երկու հասուն տղամարդ կոմպլիմենտներ անում մի հատ ջահել տղու  :Jpit:  Ոնց որ Ռայադերը ասեց, Դորիան Գրեյին նկարագրող յուրաքանչյուր տողում զգացվում է Ուայլդի էրեկցիան  :Jpit:  Իսկ հիմա կարծիքս լրիվ փոխվել է դեպի լավը, գիրքը շատ հետաքրքիր ա դարձել: Իսկ Ուայլդի լեզուն բնագրով շատ սիրուն ա...

----------

Arpine (06.08.2011), Claudia Mori (16.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (10.09.2011), Smokie (08.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2011), Yevuk (06.08.2011), Էլիզե (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ruzanka

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Маргарет Митчелл-Унесенные ветром

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Շատ կարծիքներ էի լսել այդ գրքի մասին, որոշեցի կարդալ:
*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Առաջին գիրքը սկսվում է գլխավոր հերոսուհու` Սկարլետ օ Խարայի նկարագրությամբ: 

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
Սկսել եմ 2-րդ գիրքը

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ուղղակի հիանալի գիրք: :Smile:

----------

Kanamar (08.08.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ասել Օսկար Ուալդի` "Գրքեր կան, որ պետք է ընթերցվեն, գրքեր կան, որ պետք է վերընթերցվեն, գրքեր կան, որ ընդհանրապես չպետք է ընթերցվեն" /"There are books to read, books to re-read and books not to read at all"/   :Smile:       Ինձ համար Ուալդի գրքերը միշտ վերընթերցվող գրականությանն են պատկանում: 

Մի քանի օր առաջ գրախանութներից մեկում գտա Օսկար Ուալդի ստեղծագործությունների երկու հատոր: Ո~նց ուրախացա, անգամ չնկատեցի, որ գրախանութում աշխատող աղջիկը եղունգները խարտելով ասաց.
-Էդ գիրքը, էդ, որ անգլերեն ա վրեն գրած, հատը 800 դրամ ա, ազիզ...


Լավ, ինչևէ  :Smile:  Ազգի դեգրագացիան թողնենք մի կողմ  :Smile:  

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա -* 
Հիմա վերընթերցում եմ "Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը'':

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա -*
Շատ եմ սիրում Օսկար Ուալդի հզոր բառապաշարն ու հոյակապ սուր միտքը:

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում -*  
The studio was filled with the rich odour of roses, and when the light summer wind stirred amidst the trees of the garden, there came through the open door the heavy scent of the lilac, or the more delicate perfume of the pink-flowering thorn. /Ռուֆուսի մոտից քոփի արեցի/  :LOL: 

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել-*
95րդ էջին եմ հասել:

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա -*
Մեղմ ասած` լավն է:  :Smile:

----------

Yevuk (06.08.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ameli

1. Կարդում եմ՝ Ог Мандино "Величайший торговец в мире"

2. Որովհետև շատ հետաքրքիր և պոզիտիվ գիրք է

3. "Хафид на мгновение задержался перед бронзовым зеркалом и бросил взгляд на знакомый образ, отразившийся в отполированном до блеска металле."

4. 105/187

5. Հոյակապ գիրք է

----------


## Dayana

Էս մի ամիս ա էս թեման կարդում եմ, գետինն եմ մտնում:


*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա -* 
Ֆրանց Կաֆկա - Դատավարություն

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա -*
Թարգմանված արտասահմանյան գրականության մի շարք ունենք տանը, որը չէի կարդացել: Սկսել էի կարդալ ու հերթը հասավ էս «հատորին»:

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում -* 
Մեկը պետք է զրպարտած լիներ Յոզեֆ Կ-ին, քանի որ նա առանց որևէ վատ բան արած լինելու, ձերբակալվեց մի առավոտ:

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել-*
142/170

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա -*
Դպրոցական տարիներին առանց հասկանալու կարդացել էի Կաֆկայի Դղյակն ու չգիտես ինչու հիշում էի, որ լավն ա: Մտածեցի, Դատավարությունն էլ լավը կլինի: Մի ամիս ա կյանքս կերավ  :Sad:  Այլանդակ ծանր ստեղծագործություն ա, մի տեսակ առաջ չի գնում: Նույնիսկ վերջից հետ գալը չի օգնում (ես սիրում եմ գրքի վերջին տողերը կարդալ, հետո պարբերությաւնը, հետո էջն ու էդպես զուգահեռ նաև վերջից առաջ գալ: ) Սկիզբը ահագին գրավիչ էր, բայց մոտ երկու-երեք շաբաթ ա երեք էջ եմ առաջ տարել: Որ պայուսակս չեմ բացում ու էդ գիրքը տեսնում, շունչս կտրվում ա: Սենց մեկ էլ Նավապետ Հրանտի խոխեքի դարդից էի տառապում ՝ հեռավոր 1997-ին:

----------

Նարե91 (07.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 
Раймонд Моуди- <<Жизнь после жизни>>

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ճիշտն ասած, էն Նալչաջյանի <<Մահվան հոգեբանությունը> որ կարդացել էի, շատ էի մեջբերումների հանդիպել էս գրքից, ու էդպես հետաքրքրություն առաջացավ:

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
Человек умирает, и в тот момент, когда его физические страдания достигают предела, он слышит, как врач признает его мертвым.

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*
48/48

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* 
Առանձնապես շատ մեծ ակնկալիքներ չունեի էս գրքից, պարզապես հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ  կլնիկական մահ տարած մարդկանց պատմածները:

----------


## CactuSoul

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


Վազգեն Շուշանեան, «Բանաստեղծն ու կինը»




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Լսել էի, որ Շուշանյանը լավ գրող է, մասնավորապես գովում էին «Ճերմակ Վարսենիկ» վեպը: Գրախանութ հերթական այցիս ժամանակ աչքովս ընկավ այս գիրքը, որ 3 վիպակ է ներառում, որոշեցի գնել: Երկար ժամանակ սեղանիս դրված էր մի քանի այլ «բախտակիցների» հետ, մինչև վերջերս վերջապես որոշեցի կարդալ:




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


«Չեմ գիտեր թէ սէրը ի՞նչպես բնակութիւն կը հաստատէ ուրիշ մարդոց սրտերուն մէջ, ո՞ւրկե կու գայ: Կու գայ հա՞նդարտօրեն ու հանդիսաւորապէս, քայլ առ քայլ ու հետզհետէ ողողելով շրջակայքը իր անուշ լոյսովը թէ յեղակարծ երանութեան մը պէս, որ գիշերներով քեզ զարթուն պահելէ վերջ, ցրտին գիշերամուտի մը դուռդ կը զարնէ:»




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


85/116 (Գիրքն ամբողջությամբ 219 էջ ունի)




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Շատ դանդաղ եմ առաջ գնում… Բայց ոչ թե որովհետև դժվար է կարդացվում: Ուղղակի ահավոր, անտանելի լավ է գրված: Ամեն անգամ գիրքը ձեռքս եմ վերցնում, որ շարունակեմ կարդալ, բայց մինչ կգտնեմ այն տեղը, ուր հասել եմ, «ճանապարհին» աչքս ընկնում է մի ուրիշ հատվածի վրա ու… Ինձ թվում է՝ նույնիսկ 1000-րդ անգամ կարդալիս միևնույն է չի ձանձրացնի ու նույն զգացողությունները կապրես: Ամեն մի բառն այնպես է ընտրված, որ հստակ զգում ես այն, ինչ հեղինակն էր ուզում արտահայտել:
Ու կարդալով մտքումս կարծես ընտիր նկարահանած ֆիլմ դիտեմ:
Հրաշք է:
Չնայած էրոտիկ գրականություն առանձնապես չեմ կարդացել, բայց վստահ եմ, որ այս մեկը լավագույն նմուշներից է: Ամեն մեկը չի կարող այդ թեմային մոտենալ՝ բացառելով գռեհկության նշույլն անգամ: Էնքա՜ն սիրուն ա…

----------

Kanamar (08.08.2011), Անի Ներկարար (08.08.2011)

----------


## Smokie

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Վիլյամ Սարոյան «Վեսլի Ջեքսոնի արկածները»

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Կապանից վերջերս Սարոյանի երեք հատոր էի բերել, ուզեցի դա կարդալ, հետաքրքիր է: Պիեսներ էլ կան, բայց դեռ չեմ ուզում կարդալ, ոչ-թե այն պատճառով, որ չեմ սիրում, այլ ընդհակառակը, շաատ հետաքրքիրը հետոյի համար եմ պահում: :Love: 

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*

Իմ անունը Վեսլի Ջեքսոն է, տասնութ տարիս լրացել է, տասնիննի մեջ եմ մտել, իսկ սիրածս երգը «Վալենսիան«» է: Երեւի ամեն մեկն աշխարհում վաղ թե ուշ գտնում է իր սիրած երգը: Օրինակ՝ ես, գիտեմ, իմը գտել եմ, որովհետեւ անվերջ երգում եմ ու քնած էլ լինեմ, երգն ականջիս է:

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*

68/306

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչեւ հիմա*

Շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք ա, խորիմաստ, բայց պարզ: Ամեն մի կերպար ունի իր փիլիսոփայական տեսակետը, ամեն մի բանի նկատմամբ: Հեշտությամբ եմ առաջ գնում, երբ սկսում եմ կարդալ, բայց… օրվա մեջ էդքան շատ ժամ չեմ տրամադրում ընթերցանությանը: :Sad:

----------

Arpine (08.08.2011), CactuSoul (08.08.2011), Claudia Mori (16.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (09.08.2011), Էլիզե (08.08.2011), Մանուլ (19.09.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

_Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա -_

Ն. Գոգոլ "Դիմանկարը"  /"Портрет"/
_
Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա-_

Շատ եմ սիրում Գոգոլի ստեղծագործություններն և այսօր առավոտյան կարդում էի Գոգոլի կենսագրությունը, նկատեցի, որ իր այս ստեղծագործության հետ ծանոթ չեմ:
_
Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում -_

Нигде не останавливалось столько народа, как перед картинною лавочкою на Щукином дворе. 

_Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել-
_
Առավոտվանից տարված եմ էս գրքով, հենց նոր կարդացի-վերջացրեցի:

_Ձեր կարծիքը -_

Հոյակապ գիրք էր: Միստիկ  բովանդակություն ուներ, կարդացվում էր շատ հեշտ ու մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ: Շատ հավանեցի:

----------

Milli (20.08.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 

Վլադիմիր Նաբոկով - Լոլիտա

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Մի շատ կարդացած ընկերուհի ունեմ Եվա Մարտիրոսյան անունով, խնդրեցի ինձ մի քանի ռեալ կյանքից բխող, ֆիլմ դառնալուն արժանի, անկեղծ... ու էլի մի քանի չափանիշներին համապատասխան գրքեր հուշի, որոնցից մեկն էլ սա է. ես էլ կարդում եմ:

*
Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում * 

Лолита, свет моей  жизни,  огонь  моих  чресел.  Грех  мой,  душа  моя.
Ло-ли-та:  кончик  языка  совершает  путь в три шажка вниз по небу, чтобы на
третьем толкнуться о зубы. Ло. Ли. Та.

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել*

Ինտերնետով եմ կարդում ու էջեր նշված չեն, բայց գիրքը բաղկացած է 36 գլուխներից, հասել եմ 7-ին:

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* 

Բավականին պարզ ու հետաքրքիր ձեւով է շարադրված: Դեռեւս Լոլիտան չի հայտնվել, անհամբեր սպասում եմ այդ կերպարին, բայց արդեն իսկ հետաքրքիր է. 29 տարեկան հերոսը պատմում է նոր հասունացող՝ 14-15 տարեկան աղջիկների հետաքրքիր ու գրավիչ լինելու, նրանց հետ իր ունեցած հարաբերությունների մասին՝ որը, իմ կարծիքով, ցույց է տալիս, որ ինքը այդ աղջիկների մեջ փնտրում է այն 13 տարեկան աղջնակին, ում հետ ինքն էլ նույն փոքր հասակում կիսատ հարաբերություններ էր ունեցել, քանի որ աղջիկը մահացավ տիֆից...Իհարկե հիմա ինքը այլ կերպ է ամեն ինչ մեկնաբանում, կիսատ պռատ գրողի կրթություն ստացած ու սիրուհիների մի մեծ բանակ կուտակած մարդը, ով նույնիսկ հոգեբան է ուզել ժամանակին դառնալ, փորձում է իրեն խելացի մարդու տեղ դնել ու հասկացնել, թե որքանով է սեր կամ մարմնական հաճույք ասածը կառավարելի ու վերլուծելի իր համար...Չգիտեմ թե ինչ կլինի հետո, բայց կարծում եմ Լոլիտան շատ անգամներ կստիպի նրան կասկածել իր հայացքների ու վերլուծությունների վրա, տեսնենք :Smile:

----------

Arpine (16.08.2011), Yevuk (11.09.2011)

----------


## impression

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:* 

Chuck Palahniuk - Survivor/ Չակ պալանիկ - Փրկվածը (բառացիորեն ստացվում ա Գոյատևողը, բայց ինձ համար Փրկվածը տարբերակն ավելի լավն ա)

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Պալանիկի շրջան ա մոտս, ինչ ունեմ-չունեմ, կարդում եմ:

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:* 

Մեկ, երկու, երեք: Մեկ, երկու, երեք:
Մեկ, երկու, երեք: Մեկ, երկու, երեք:
Չգիտեմ` էս անտերն աշխատում ա թե չէ:

*Ո՞ր էջին եք հասել:*

232-ին եմ հասել, բայց հաշվի առեք, որ հաջորդ էջը 231-ն ա, թարս են էջերն ու գլուխների հերթականությունը, որովհետև պատմությունը պատմվում է վերջից սկիզբ:

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Պալանիկի ֆանատ եմ, իսկական պալանիկային գործ ա:

----------

CactuSoul (17.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (18.08.2011), Yevuk (11.09.2011), Հայկօ (20.10.2011), Նարե91 (17.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Լ. Տոլաստոյ , «Աննա Կարենինա»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Մի անգամ դասախոսս մի օրինակ բերեց, որտեղ նշեց Կարենինայի անունը, էդպես մեջս տպավորվեց թե՛ օրինակը, թե՛ Աննա Կարենինան, որոշեցի կարդալ: Կարճ ասած՝ հերթի մեջ էր :Jpit: :

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Բոլոր երջանիկ ընտանիքները նման են իրար, յուրաքանչյուր դժբախտ ընտանիք դժբախտ է յուրովի: (Ռուսերեն ավելի լավա հնչում)

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

127/588

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ լավնա, իսկ և իսկ ինձ համարա գրված :Love: : Կարենինան նոր է երևան եկել ու բոլորը նրան սիրում են: Առայժմ կրտսեր Լևինի կրերպարն ինձ ավելի է հետաքրքրում: Վերջը տեսնենք…

----------

aragats (19.08.2011), E-la Via (19.09.2011), Freeman (19.08.2011), Kanamar (18.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (10.09.2011), Milli (20.08.2011), Շինարար (18.09.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Իրվին Ուելշ-Էքստզի 3 պատմություն սիրո եւ քիմիաի մասին

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ես նրա մեծ երկրպագուն եմ,շատ եմ սիրում Շոտլանդական հումորները,կյանքի մասին դասերը՝ թե ինչպես պետք չէ ապրել,Անգլիայի օդանավակայանում տեսա գիրքը եւ գայթակղությանը չդիմացա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ասում են մահը սպանում է մարդուն,բայց մահը չի սպանում,սպանում է ձանձրույթը եւ անտարբերությունը:Դու երբեք չես իմանա,թե երբ կսկսվի քո շիզոֆրենիան:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
39

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Հիանալի,խոսքեր չեմ գտնում ասելու,կարելի է ասել ապրում եմ այդ գրքում,չեմ կարողանում կտրվել,այնքան հետաքրքիր եւ սեւ հումորով է ամեն ինչ նկարագրված,գիրքը կյանքի մասին է եւ մարդկային թուլության :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (15.09.2011), Freeman (11.09.2011), Lusinamara (10.09.2011), Renata (18.09.2011), Skeptic (10.09.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (11.09.2011), Ֆոտոն (20.09.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Պատրիկ Մոդիանո - «Գարնանային շունը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Երեք պատճառ կա.
1. Ամիսներ առաջ նվեր եմ ստացել (այսինքն` ունեմ գիրքը), ավելին` հետս վերցրել, բերել եմ Գերմանիա
2. Որ ֆրանսերենս չմոռանամ
3. Կուրսեցիներիցս մեկը ճիշտ նկատեց, որ չարժե ամբողջ օրն անգլերենի մեջ լինելով դեռ մի հատ էլ անգլերեն գրքեր կարդալ: Մի խոսքով, անգլերենից ցրվելու համար 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ֆրանսիս Յանսենին ճանաչել եմ 1964-ի գարնանը, երբ 19 տարեկան էի և այսօր ուզում եմ պատմել նրա մասին իմացածս քիչ բաները:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
74

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Գլուխգործոց չի: Ավելին` երևում է, որ հեղինակի լավագույն գործերից չի, բայց թեթև, հանգիստ կարդացվող գիրք է:

----------

Arpine (18.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (18.09.2011)

----------


## Krakahert

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ադոլֆ Հիտլեր – Մայն Կամպֆ

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Հետաքրքրություն

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
1924 թ. ապլիլի 1.  ես կալանավորված էի Լանդսբերգ ամրոցում՝  Մյունխենյան դատարանի վճռով։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Երկրորդ գլուխ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Անորոշ

----------


## Varzor

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հավերժության դատապարտվածը:
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Անչափ հետաքրքիր էին վերնագիրը ու հեղինակը  :Wink: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Վաղուց էի ուզում հանրության դատին հանձնել ...
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
31` թեմայի էջերով, A4-ի վերածած արդեն կլինի մոտ 180-200
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ կլանող և ուսանելի է: Կարծիքս առավել քան դրական է:

----------

Arpine (19.09.2011), E-la Via (19.09.2011), Freeman (19.09.2011), Moonwalker (19.09.2011), Արէա (21.09.2011), Գեա (19.09.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ջոդի Պիկուլտ - "Handle with Care"
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Համակուրսեցիներիցս մեկը Նոր Զելանդիայից հետը բերել ա գիրքը, կարդացել-պրծել ա, ուզում էր հանձնել բախտի քմահաճույքին, ասեցի` տուր տեսնեմ ինչ ա: Երկար ժամանակ մտածում էի` կարդամ, թե չէ: Ահավոր թերահավատորեն էի մոտենում որակին:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Things break all the time.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
102/472
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
մմմմ, դե սա գրականություն չի, հո զոռով չի: հա, գրելու վարպետություն ունի հեղինակը, բայց շատ պրիմիտիվ բարոյախրատական դասեր ա գնում: համենայնդեպս, արագ ա կարդացվում, պատմությունը կլանող ա:

----------

Arpine (29.09.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Վազգեն Շուշանյան- "Ներքին Դաշտանկար":

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Շուշանյանի մասին վաղուց էի լսել, բայց էդպես էլ ոչ մի անգամ չէի ծանոթացել նրա ստեղծագործությունների հետ… Վերջապես հաջողվեց:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Պզտիկ տղու մեծ հպարտություն մըն էիր ու կյանքի բիրտ փորձին չդիմացար:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
54:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Ուղղակի հիացած եմ: Արդեն իսկ պարզ է, որ ծանոթանալու եմ նաև նրա մյուս ստեղծագործություններին:

----------


## Milli

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

 А.И.Клизовский   "Основы миропонимания Новой Эпохи"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Մի քանի օր առաջ երթուղայինում կողքս նստած մի կին այս գիրքն էր կարդում, աչքս ընկավ հետևյալ տողերի վրա. 

Человек может понять и принять лишь такую теорию и такое учение, до которого он дорос. Смысл жизни может быть найден в любом разумном лозунге, в любом нравственном учении. Все зависит от того, как человек принимает, как понимает и как проводит его в жизнь? Дело не в лозунгах и не в учениях, но в толковании их и в применении их в жизни. Можно самый высокий лозунг и самое светлое учение превратить в кучу звериных понятий. Обладая простыми и всем понятными истинами, мы можем расширить нашу жизнь до сотрудничества с космической жизнью или, обладая столь высоким и светлым учением, как учение Христа, сузить его до удовлетворения потребностей своей низшей природы.......... 

Գրքի վերնագիրը  տեսնելուց հետո, որոշեցի, որ անպայման առաջիկայում կկարդամ :

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Вопрос о смысле жизни принадлежит к числу вечно волнующих, неразрешимых и роковых вопросов,
которым вот уже несколько десятков столетий болеют народы западного мира. Вопрос этот встает перед
каждым достигшим известного развития человеком, рано или поздно, на заре или на закате его жизни,
неизбежно.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

27

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Բոլոր «ինչու»-ների պատասխանը միայն այս գրքում :Wink:  Հետաքրքիր գիրք, արժի կարդալ:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
"Mr Vertigo" - Փոլ Օսթեր

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ընտրությունս մեծ չի. ունեմ-չունեմ, ութ հատ գիրք ունեմ, որոնցից չորսն արդեն կարդացել եմ  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, Օսթերից մենակ էս ա մնացել, որ ուզում էի կարդալ, բայց դեռ չեմ կարդացել: Էս էլ ու պըրծ. հաջող Օսթեր ձյաձյա

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Տասներկու տարեկան էի, երբ առաջին անգամ ջրի վրայով քայլեցի:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
16 (հա, նոր-նոր եմ սկսել)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Լրիվ Օսթերական ա  :Smile:  հաստատ գիտեմ` ընթացքում հավեսով կարդալու եմ, բայց վերջում քաքմեջ ա անելու

----------

Arpine (07.10.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
James Joyce - << A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man >>

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ուզած-չուզած պիտի կարդայի... հակառակ դեպքում գրավոր աշխատանքս  չէի կարող գրել :Smile: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Once upon a time and a very good time it was there was a moocow coming down along the road and this moocow that was coming down along the road met a nicens little boy named baby tuckoo...

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
239/239

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Նախքան կարդալն էնքան բացասական կարծիքներ էի լսել, որ կարդալ չէի ուզում, բայց կարդալուց հետո ասեմ, որ շատ բան սովորեցի, Սթիվենի՝ գլխավոր հերոսի կերպարի ու իմ մեջ որոշ ընդհանրություններ տեսա, ովքեր կարդացել են ինձ կհասկանան :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
*Կարլոս Կաստանյեդա - «Դոն Խուանի ուսմունքը»*
*Кастанеда Карлос-Учение дона Хуана: Путь знания индейцев яки*


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Խոսակցության մեջ առաջարկեցին որպես ինձ հետաքրքրող թեման արծարծող գիրք:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
60 էջը առաջին հատորի

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Բավական առեղծվածային է ու հետաքրքիր: Ճիշտն ասած՝ դեռ չեմ հասկանում՝ իրակա՞ն, թե՞ երևակայական աշխարհի մասին է: Ամեն դեպքում դուր է գալիս  :Smile:

----------

Milli (21.11.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

«Ինքնություն» (Միլան Կունդերա)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ստեղից
Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե բլոգերները մի քիչ շատ գրեին գրքերի մասին (խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ, ոչ թե լուրջ վերլուծություններ), էնքան ուրախ կլինեի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Նորմանդական ծովի ափին գտնվող փոքրիկ քաղաքի մի հյուրանոց, որը պատահաբար ուղեցույցում գտել էին:
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
12
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առայժմ կարծիք չունեմ, բայց հույսեր եմ փայփայում, որ կկոմպենսացնի կարդացածս նախորդ երկու վատ գրքերը:

----------

Renata (31.10.2011)

----------


## Amaru

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
«35 և մյուս թվականները» - Անատոլի Ռիբակով

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Որ իմանամ, թե Սաշա Պանկրատովի վերջն ինչ եղավ։ )) Ռիբակովից լավ երևի ոչ ոք չի կարող փոխանցել էդ շրջանի «շունչը»։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
В положенный день не пришла почта.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
242

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Պատմությունը կրկնվում ա։

----------


## CactuSoul

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


«Մարմին մեղապարտ… (Անձկութեան և չարչարանքի գիշեր մը)», Վազգէն Շուշանեան




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


«Բանաստեղծն ու կինը» վերնագրված գրքում երկրորդ փոքրիկ վիպակն էր, ընդհանուր երեքն են: Առաջինը կարդացել էի, հիմա բավական երկար ընդմիջումից հետո ինքս ինձ համոզեցի կարդալ նաև այս մեկը: Համոզում էի, քանի որ վախենում էի՝ առաջինի չափ լավը չլինի ու հիասթափություն ապրեմ…




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


«Նազովրեցին՝ տառապանքի հասկացողութիւնը բերաւ խոնջ ու ձանձրացած հեթանոս հասարակակարգին: Իր առաքեալները ուրացան մարմինը որ մեր մեծագոյն հարստութիւնն է այս վաղանցուկ ու հողէ աշխարհին մէջ ու սրբազան անօթը մեր հոգիին, (գեղեցիկ բնակավայր): Որպէս հետեւանք՝ մարմնական սէրը՝ որ ամէնէն առողջ ու ամէնէն գեղեցիկ բնազդն է գուցէ, դարձաւ արգիլուած հաճոյք: Յետագային ապականեցան մարդիկ: Շնութիւնը փոխարինեց ասպետական ու առողջ հաճոյքը: Դրամատիրական անբարոյ պետութիւնը հասարակ վաճառքի վերածեց կնոջ մարմինը: Սէրը դարձաւ հիւանդագին, ապերասան խենեշ ու լիրբ ու աճուրդի հանուեցաւ մեր փողոցներուն մէջ: Աշխարհի սիրտը վերածուեցաւ ցեխակոյտի: Դէպի մաքուր ու բնական սէրը՝ ամէն կարօտ, բարերար ճիգ մըն է դէպի գեղեցիկը: Յետագայ էջերը կը ձգտին լուսաւորել ախտին մէկ կարեւոր դրուագը: Ընթերցողը սիրոյ դէմ մեղադրական մը պէտք չէ նկատէ զանոնք. հապա ախտաճանաչութեան համեստ փորձ մը:»




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


Շատ կարճ է, 50 էջ, վերջացրել եմ արդեն:




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Էսքան գրում էի, որ ասեմ… Լավն էր, ձգում էր, մի շնչով կարդացվում էր, ԲԱՅՑ… խորհուրդ չէի տա կարդալ «Բանաստեղծն ու կինը» վիպակին ծանոթ լինելուց հետո, թե չէ չի գնահատվի ըստ արժանվույն:
«Բանաստեղծն ու կինը» գլուխգործոց է:

----------

E-la Via (02.11.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
«Ամստերդամ» (Յան ՄաքԷվան)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Էս մի գիրքն էլ շատ ժամանակ առաջ մի ուրիշ բլոգեր էր խորհուրդ տվել: Հետո ահագին փորփրեցի ու պարզեցի, որ նախ հեղինակը բավական հայտնի գրող է, երկրորդ «Ամստերդամը» նրա լավագույն գործն է: Վերջապես գիրքն ունեմ, որոշեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Two former lovers of Molly Lane stood waiting outside the crematorium chapel with their backs to the February chill.
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
11
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սպասելիքներս մեծ են: Հույս ունեմ` կարդարացվեն:

----------


## Smokie

*1.* *Ի՞նչ* *եք* *կարդում* *հիմա**
*Էթել Լիլիան Վոյնիչի «Բոռ»-ը

*2.* *Ինչու՞* *որոշեցիք* *կարդալ* *հենց* *դա**
*
Պապիկս համարյա ամեն անգամ մեր տուն գալուց մեզ համար իր գրքերից էր բերում երբ փոքր էինք: Հիշում եմ մի անգամ քույրիկիս՝Աննայի հետ իր գրքերից էր խոսում կատակով ասեց, «Բոռն էլ ա լավ գիրք, բայց էնքան քրքրված ու մաշված ա, որ ամաչում էլ եմ քեզ տամ»:  :LOL: 
Աննան այդ գիրքը կարալուց շա՜տ էր տպավորվել, հիշում եմ ի՜նչ անհամբերությամբ էր մի մասի սպասում՝մաս, որը իրոք կարեւոր էր, քանի՜անգամ էր ասում, «Ախր ե՞րբա  **************»: Մի օր էլ, գիշերով պատմեց ինձ էդ գրքի բովանդակությունը: Շատ տարիներ են անցել, հիմա ես մեծամասամբ գիտեմ ինչի մասին ա, ինչա լինելու հետո ու չնայած չեմ սիրում էդ ձեւով կարդալ, բայց կոնկրետ էս գիրքը է՛լ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա դառնում ինձ համար, երբ անհամբեր սպասում եմ այն մասերին, որոնց մասին արդեն գիտեմ: :Smile:  
Երեկ եմ սկսել կարդալ:

----------

Arpine (13.11.2011), Renata (13.11.2011), Արէա (14.11.2011)

----------


## Smokie

*3.* *Ինչպե՞ս** է* *գիրքը** սկսվում**
*Արթուրը նստել էր Պիզայի հոգեւոր ճեմարանի գրադարանոմ ու թղթատում էր ձեռագիր քարոզների մի դեզ: Հուլիսի տաք երեկո էր, լուսամուտները լայն բաց էին արած ու փեղկերը կիսափակ՝ զովության համար: Ճեմարանի տեսուչը՝ հայր Մոնտանելլին կանգ առավ մի վայրկյան գրելուց ու սիրով նայեց պատանու թխահեր գլխին, որ հակված էր թղթերի վրա:
- Չգտա՞ր, սիրելի՛ս: Ոչի՛նչ, այդ կտորը նորից կգրեմ: Երեւի մի թուղթը կորել է ու քեզ իզուր փնտռել եմ տալիս:
Մոնտանելլիի ձայնը ցած էր, բայց լի ու հնչուն. արծաթի զուտ արտասանությունը նրա խոսվածքին մի առանձին հրապույր էր տալիս: Ի ծնե հռետորի ձայնն էր դա՝ հարուստ ելեւեջներով, որ Արթուրի հետ խոսելիս քնքշանք էր դառնում:
- Չէ՛, պադրե՛, անպատճառ կգտնեմ: Անշուշտ այստեղ դրած պիտի լինեք: Նորից գրածը այն դուրս չի գա:

*4 * * Ո՞ր** էջն* *եք* *հասել**
*45/302 (նկարներն էլ հետը հաշված)

----------

Renata (13.11.2011), Արէա (14.11.2011)

----------


## Smokie

*5.* *Ձեր* *կարծիքը* *մինչեւ* *հիմա*
Սեր, սեր, սեր: :Love:  Սեր հայրենիքի հանդեպ, Աստծո հանդեպ, մանկության ընկերուհու հանդեպ(այս վերջին թեման ինձ ամենահարազատն է :Jpit: ) ամեն ինչի հանդեպ:Ահա թե ինչ է ներկայացվում այս գեղեցիկ վեպում: Այն 19-րդ դարի, երեսնական թվերի, իտալական ռեւոլյուցիայի մասին է: Կարդում եմ ու չեմ կարողանում կտրվել, հենց գիրքը կողք եմ դնում, մի քանի րոպեից էլի վերցնում եմ, չեմ դիմանում:
Գրված է հին հայերենով, որին հիմա իհարկե այդքան էլ սովոր չեմ՝* «**Էլ* *աշխատելու* *չեմ**», «**համբերող** եղիր**», «**օգուտն* *ի՞նչ**», «**հոգնածի* *ես* *նման**». «**Ուզում** էի** քեզ** ծանոթացնեմ**,» «**ես** չեմ* *էլ* *ուզում**,* *որ* *այնտեղ* *ապրեիր**»:* Շատ տեղերում էլ, խոսակցությունների ժամանակ երեւում են շեշտեր եւ բացականչական նշաններ:

----------

Renata (13.11.2011), Արէա (14.11.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
«Թեթև մահ» (Սիմոն դը Բովուար)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Նույն հեղինակի «Երկրորդ սեռն» էի ուզում կարդալ, բայց գրադարանում չկար, ես էլ հեչ չէի ուզում դատարկ ձեռքով դուրս գալ գրադարանից, էս գիրքը վերցրի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
1963թ. հոկտեմբերի 24-ին` ցերեկը ժամը չորսին, գտնվում էի Հռոմում` Միներվա հյուրանոցի իմ համարում:
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
56
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Չնայած ինքնակենսագրականների սիրահար եմ, էս գիրքը մի տեսակ սարսուռ ա առաջացնում: Որ վերջացնեմ, մանրամասն կբացատրեմ ինչ եմ զգում կարդալիս:

----------


## ars83

Զուգահեռ մի քանի բան եմ կարդում (ինչպես սովորաբար): 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Օնորե դը Բալզակ. Մարդկային կատակերգություն: Տվյալ պահին՝ Le contrat de mariage:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ֆրասերենս լավացնելու նպատակով և նախկինում Բալզակի ստեղծագործություններից ոչինչ կարդացած չլինելու պատճառով:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
M. de Manerville le père était un bon gentilhomme normand bien connu du maréchal de Richelieu, qui lui fit épouser une des plus riches héritières de Bordeaux dans le temps où le vieux duc y alla trôner en sa qualité de gouverneur de Guienne.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
156/156

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հիմարություն:

----------

Արէա (19.11.2011)

----------


## ars83

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Lino Bianchi. Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Կոմպոզիտոր Պալեստրինայի ստեղծագործությունների հետ ինձ ծանոթացրել է *Rhayader*-ը: Դե, հաշվի առնելով նրա անթերի ճաշակը դասական երաժշտության բնագավառում, արժեր ավելի մոտիկից ուսումնասիրել այս կոմպոզիտորին, որի մասին նա միշտ ոգևորությամբ է խոսում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
« Citadelle aux marches de Rome » : c'est ainsi qu'un de ses plus ancien historiens, Leonardo Cecconi, définit la ville de Palestrina.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
239/317

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Գերազանց: Առաջին մասը ներկայացնում էր Պալեստրինայի կյանքը. մանրամասն, հետաքրքիր, փաստաթղթերից մեջբերումներով հարուստ նկարագրություն էր: Ճիշտ է, ինչպես այդ այդ ժամանակների (XVI-XVII դդ.) իտալացի կոմպոզիտորներից յուրաքանչյուրի կենսագրությունը, լեցուն է նկարագրություններով, թե բարձրաստիճան կաթոլիկ հոգևորակաաններից ում հովանավորյալն է եղել կամ ձգտել լինել կոմպոզիտորը, բայց նույնիսկ այդտեղ հետաքրքիր փաստեր կան: Երկրորդ մասը ստեղծագործությունների վերլուծությունն է. արժեքավոր է նրանով, որ թվարկում է ստեղծագործությունները, որոնք հնարավորության դեպքում անպայման ներբեռնում եմ ու լսում: Հենց հիմա լսում եմ մի չափազա՛նց գեղեցիկ վեց ձայնանի մեսսա՝ Viri Galilei-ին:  :Love:

----------


## ars83

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Դոնալդ Կնուտ. 3:16 Bible Texts Illuminated

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Կնուտ-մաթեմաթիկոսի եռահատոր աշխատությունը՝ Ծրագրավորման արվեստը, համալսարանական ծրագրից միշտ մեր գրականության ցանկում է եղել: Իսկ այս գրքի մասին կարդացի, որ Կնուտը կիրառում է stratified sampling մաթ. մեթոդը՝ աստվածաշնչյան տեքստն ուսումնասիրելու համար: Դե ի՞նչը կարող էր ավելի գրավիչ լինել, քան մաթ. մեթոդների կիրառումը սուրբգրային տեքստերն ուսումնասիրելու համար:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
THE BIBLE is an incomparable book.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
30/251

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ հետաքրքիր է: Մեթոդի էությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ աստվածաշնչյան գրքից ընտրված է մեկ խոսք, որը մասնրամասնորեն վերլուծվում է տվյալ գրքի և ողջ Աստվածաշնչի կոնտեքստում: Հակիրճ, սթափ վերլուծություններ են, մատնացույց են արվում հակասությունները, թվային անհամապատասխանությունները, փորձ է արվում դրանցից ոմանք բացատրել: Բայց ամենագրավիչն այն է, որ հեղինակի գիտի ասել «չգիտեմ». այն մասերում, որոնց մասին տեղեկություն չունի, չի փորձում արհեստական ու անհամոզիչ բացատրություններ տալ: Բացի դրանից, գիրքը ներառում է 60 նկար՝ տարբեր կալիգրաֆների կողմից (26 երկրներից), որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը հիանալի գեղեցիկ աշխատանք է իրենից ներկայացնում:

----------


## ars83

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ռենե Դեկարտ. Discours de la Méthode

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Դեկարտ-փիլիսոփային ու Դեկարտ-մաթեմատիկոսին շատ եմ հարգում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Le bon sens est la chose du monde la mieux partagée : car chacun pense en être si bien pourvu, que ceux même qui sont les plus difficiles a contenter en toute autre chose, n'ont point coutume d'en désirer plus qu'ils en ont.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
12

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ հետաքրքիր է: Տասներկու էջից հետո որևէ կարծիք հայտնելն իհարկե շուտ է: Գերում է մտքերի տրամաբանականությւոնը, կապակցվածությունը, մի խոսքով՝ մասնագիտական խրախճանք է:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Telling Tales (տարբեր հեղինակներ)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Անցյալ տարի գիրք նվիրելու օրվա առթիվ իմ ընտրությամբ նվեր էի ստացել: Դեռ հետո էլ Հայաստանից ուղարկել տվեցի: Ամոթ կլիներ չկարդալը:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Պատմվածքների ժողովածու ա, ո՞ր մեկի առաջին նախադասությունը գրեմ  :Jpit:  Լավ, նախաբանից.
Gather round to enjoy the storytelling collected for your enjoyment in this book.

*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
112
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ուրեմն էս գիրքը գրողներից ոչ մեկին փող չի բերում: Լիքը հայտնի հեղինակների պատմվածքներ հավաքել են, ստացված եկամուտը ամբողջությամբ տալու են ՄԻԱՎ-ի բլաբլաբլաներին: Ու նենց ա էրևում, որ հեղինակները լուրջ չեն մոտեցել գործին: Ամեն մեկը մի միջակություն շպրտել ա: Ասենք, օրինակ, Մարկեսի գործը լավն ա, բայց դե ինքը շատ ավելի լավ գործեր էլ ունի: Ընդհանուր առմամբ մենակ մի գործ ա մինչև հիմա դուրս շատ էկել (Արթուր Միլլերի «Բուլդոգը»), մի գործ էլ իրոք լավն էր (շատ դուր գալուց մի աստիճան ներքև) (Խոսե Սարամագոյի «Կենտավրոսը»):

----------


## Skeptic

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Данияр Сугралинов - Кирпичи

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մանկությանս ընկերոջ խորհրդով, ICQ-ում սրտաբաց զրույցից հետո:  :Jpit:  Համ էլ ՆԼԾ-ի տարրեր ա պարունակում, ու ժամանակին ինտերնետի ռուսական սեգմենտում շատ մեծ հեղինակություն ուներ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
– Ты в магазин? Купи мне шоколадку, Резвей, – попросила Лида. – Очень хочется есть, а до обеда еще о-го-го сколько!  :LOL: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Հենց նոր վերջացրեցի, ասել ա թե՝ 52/52

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Էսպես ասեմ. «վեհ» ու «գեղեցիկ» գաղափարներ ու դրանց համապատասխան ուղերձներ ման եկող մարդիկ թող հեռու մնան էս պատմվածքից: Դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե որպես գեղարվեստական գործ, որպես սոցիալական դրամա ինչ արժեք ունի: Բայց էն, որ ինձ խիստ հոգեհարազատ էր, դա փաստ ա:  :Love:

----------

Jarre (20.12.2011)

----------


## erewanski

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Սերո Խանզադյան , Հողը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Եսիմ , մի տեսակ ձգում ունեի սովետական առօրյան ճանաչելու ու սա վերցրեցի
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Կիրճի ոլորապտույտ իջնող ճանապարհին կանգնած էր մի վթարված ավտոմեքենա....... անիմաստ սկիզբ

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
447
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Կկարդամ մինչև վերջ , բայց տպավորված չեմ

----------


## Jarre

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

*Science and Sanity*
Հեղինակ՝ Ալֆրեդ Կորժիվսկի

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
1) Երբևէ հնչած և իմ լսած ամենագործնական և ողջամիտ խոսքերից մեկի հեղինակն է՝ «Քարտեզը տարածքը չէ» (Նկատի ունի, որ քարտեզը տարածքի մասին ընդամենը մեր պատկերացումն է)։ Այս խոսքերը կարող են թվալ անիմաստ կամ ստից մի բան, բայց իրականում դա հասկանալը, որը պահանջում է ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե, ամբողջությամբ կարող է փոփոխել մարդու մտավիճակը և աշխարհահայցքը ու մարդուն մի քիչ ավելի բանական դարձնել։
2) Այս գրքում ներկայացված սկզբունքների շնորհիվ ստեղծվել է *E-PRIME* լեզվամտածողությունը։
3) Այս աշխատությունը ոգեշնչման հիմնական աղբյուրներից մեկն է եղել *ՆԼԾ*-ն բացահայտողների համար։
4) Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ ԱՄՆ-ի բանակը գործածում էր այս գրքում Կորժուվսկու ներկայացրած մեթոդները, զինվորներին հոգեբանական կայուն և մարտունակ վիճակի մեջ պահելու համար և արդյունքներն ապշեցուցիչ էին։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Գիրքը սկսվում է Ջոնաթան Սվիֆթի՝ «Գուլիվերի ճանապարհորդությունը» գրքից մի հատվածով՝ «At my alighting, I was sorrounded with a crowd of people; but those who stood nearest seemed to be of better quality»։

*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
58/914

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Անկապ փիլիսոփայելու ու գեղարվեստական արժեքի վրա կենտրոնանալու փոխարեն, Կորժիվսկին կենտրոնանում է միմիայն պրակտիկայի, պրակտիկայի ու հազար անգամ ևս՝ պրակտիկայի վրա։ 

Գիտություն մի օրգանի մասին, որի գոյության մասին թվում է թե մոռացել են Երկիր մոլորակի բնակիչներից շատերը՝ ուղեղի։ 

Իմ կարծիքով փիլիսոփայական և հոգեբանական գրքերի և աշխատությունների 99%-ից ավելին կարելի է անվանել «Ինքնակենսագրություն», քանի որ հեղինակները որքան էլ որ գեղեցիկ, հետաքրքիր ու «խելացի» գրեն, արդյունքում ընդամենը ներկայացնում են այն, թե ինչպես են իրենք տեսնում աշխարհը կամ որոշակի երևույթներ։ Իրենց մտածելակերպը դարձնում են սկզբունք, իսկ իրենց փորձը՝ համընդհանուր ճշմարտություն («եթե ինձ օգնել ա քեզ էլ կօգնի» սկբունքով)։ (Չեմ նվազեցնում այդ գրքերի արժեքը։ Գիտակցում եմ, որ հենց իմ նկատի ունեցած գրքերի մեջ էլ թեկուզ, կան բազմաթիվ անգին մտքեր, որոնց շնորհիվ այսօր մենք ավելի լայն պատկերացում ունենք տարբեր երևույթների մասին)։

Իսկ Կորժիսկին լրիվ հակառակն ա անում։ Կարծես թե հրամցնում է Պանդորայի արկղի բանալիները՝ տալով սեփական ուղեղի անսահմանափակ հնարավորությունների գործածելու ձևերից մի քանիսը։ Իսկապես այնպիսի սկզբունքներ է ներկայացնում, որի հիման վրա արդեն ստեղծվել են հսկայական լուրջ ուղղություններ (օրինակ՝ *Rational Emotive Behavior Therapy* և *Neuro Llinguistic Programming* (*ՆԼԾ*))։

Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունի հնարավորություն լրացնելու Կորժուվսկու աշխատանքը և կատարել նոր բացահայտումներ....

----------

Arpine (20.12.2011), Freeman (20.12.2011), Skeptic (20.12.2011), Smokie (20.12.2011), Հայուհի (21.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Ջորջ Օրուել - 1984 (George Orwell - 1984)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

ա. այս գիրքը արգելված է եղել ԽՍՀՄ-ում, քանի որ հանդիսանում է տոտալիտար համակարգի խիստ քննադատություն
բ. Օրուելից կարդացել եմ «Անասնաֆերման», որը իմ ամենասիրած գրքերից մեկն ա
գ. 1984-ը կարելի է համարել 20-րդ դարի ամենակարևոր ու լավագույն գրքերից մեկը, այն ժամանակակից դասական է
դ. սա էն գրքերից է, որը յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է կարդա

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

It was a bright cold day in April and the clocks were striking thirteen. Winston Smith, his chin nuzzled into his breast in an effort to escape the vile wind, slipped quickly through the glass doors of Victoriy Mansions, though not quickly enough to prevent a swirl of gritty dust from entering along with him.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Կարևոր չի, գիրքը էդքան էլ երկար չի, ես էլ նոր նոր եմ սկսել:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Լավն ա  :Smile:  1984թ-ն ա, երբ աշխարհը բաժանված է երեք պատերազմող պետությունների մեջ՝ Օվկիանիա, Եվրասիա և Արևելյան Ասիա: Գլխավոր հերոսը ապրում է Օվկիանիայում, որը տոտալիտար պետություն է, որտեղ պատերազմը խաղաղություն է, ազատությունը՝ ստրկությունը, տգիտությունը՝ ուժ: Օվկիանիայի ղեկավարը այսպես կոչված «Մեծ Եղբայրն» է, ում հպատակները զբաղված են նրա անձի պաշտամունքով ու Օվկիանիայում արգելվում է ինքնուրույն մտածել, իշխող կուսակցության իդեոլոգիային դեմ գործողություններ կատարել և այլն: Մի խոսքով Օվկիանիան շատ բաներով հիշեցնում է հենց ԽՍՀՄ-ը ու սոցիալիստական պետությունները...

----------

Freeman (22.12.2011), Malxas (07.02.2012), Skeptic (22.12.2011), Smokie (22.12.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (23.12.2011), Հայուհի (22.12.2011), Շինարար (22.12.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

1. Ջորջ Օրուել "Անասնաֆերմա"

2. Շատ եմ լսել գրքի մասին, էլի սովետական տոտալիտարիզմի մասին, համեմատություն, քննադատություն... Ինձ չէի ների, եթե չկարդայի...

3. "Գիշերվա դեմ "Մենըր" ֆերմայի տեր Ջոնզը կողպեց հավաբները, սակայն չափից դուրս հարբած էր, որպեսզի հիշեր գոմերը փակել"

4. Կարևոր չի, գիրքը էդքան էլ երկար չի, ես էլ նոր նոր եմ սկսել: (c)Ռուֆուս

5. Նոր եմ սկսել, դեռ վաղ է կարծիք արտահայտելու համար:

----------

Skeptic (23.12.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (23.12.2011), Անտիգոնե (03.01.2012), Շինարար (22.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*
«Ուլիսես» (Ջեյմս Ջոյս)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
*
Հայաստանից գնալուց առաջ կիսատ էի թողել. մեծ գիրք էր, հետս չէի տարել: Հիմա 
արունակում եմ: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, մի քանի պատճառ կար, որ սկսել էի: Նախ որ թիթիզանամ, որ կարդացել եմ էս գիրքը (որովհետև լիքը մարդիկ կիսատ են թողնում, հետո էլ ասում են, թե հնարավոր չէ մինչև վերջ կարդալ): Երկրորդ, հայերեն հրատարակությունը շատ գայթակղիչ տեսք ունի: Երրորդ, քանի որ տարված եմ իռլանդական մշակույթով, կարծում եմ` արժե կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Հանդիսորեն` չաղլիկ Բաք Մալիգնն իջավ սանդղահարթակից, կրելով փրփրալի մի թաս, որի վրա հայելի ու ածելի էին խաչաձև դրված:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
454/710

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Բարդ ա կարծիք հայտնելը... տեղ-տեղ թարգմանությունից եմ ներվայնանում, տեղ-տեղ ձանձրանում եմ, տեղ-տեղ ալարում եմ ծանոթագրությունները նայել: Մի խոսքով, եզակի գիրք է իր տեսակի մեջ, ու շատ բաներ կարող են անհասկանալի թվալ այն ժամանակվա Իռլանդիայում չապրածի համար: Բայց գիրքը լիքը ուրիշ արժեքներ էլ ունի: Օրինակ, հա ինձ հարց եմ տալիս. Ջոյսը ո՞նց է կարողացել էսքան ինֆորմացիա խցկել մեջը կամ ծանոթագրություններ գրողները ո՞նց են էսքան բան գլխի ընկել:

----------

Malxas (07.02.2012), Quyr Qery (29.12.2011), Էլիզե (19.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.01.2012), Նարե91 (04.02.2012), Շինարար (23.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*
«Հայ ժողովրդի ծագման ու հնագույն պատմության հարցեր» (Ռ. Իշխանյան)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
*
Վերջերս շատ են հանդիպել այնպիսի պատմաբաններ, որոնք պնդում են, որ Ուրարտուն հայկական պետություն չէ: Քանի որ գիտելիքներ չունեի, չէի կարող նրանց հետ վիճել: Դրա համար որոշեցի էս գիրքը կարդալ, որ մի քիչ պաշար ունենամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Վերջին տարիներին հայերի ծագման ու հնագույն պատմության հարցերով շատ են հետաքրքրվում և շատերը:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
73

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ուրարտուն հայկական պետություն է  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, զարմանում եմ, որ էսքան լուրջ ու ծանրակշիռ հիմնավորումներից հետո (օրինակ` պարսկական եռալեզու արձանագրությունները) դեռ կան մարդիկ, որ շարունակում են պնդել, թե Ուրարտուն հայկական պետություն չէ:

----------

anahit96 (04.01.2012), Jarre (28.12.2011), Smokie (28.12.2011), Ամպ (29.12.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

_1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա_

Սիրենների լռությունը (Ֆ. Կաֆկա)

_2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա_ 

Կաֆկա էի ուզում կարդալ, ձեռքս էս ընկավ

_3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)_ 

-Ես չգիտեմ, - ասացի ես անձայն, - չէ? որ ես չգիտեմ, եթե ոչ ոք չի գալիս, ուրեմն ոչ ոք չի գալիս:

_4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել_ 

Հըլը որ 30, չնայած մեծ գիրք չէ:

_5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա_

Տարօրինակ, չկապակցված, տողատակերով գիրք է հըլը որ, դուրս գալիս է:

----------

Արէա (30.12.2011), Շինարար (03.01.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ամելի Նոթումբ, «Հատուկ անունների բառարան»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ակումբում ամենաքննարկված հեղինակներից ա, չէի ուզում կարդալ սկզբում, բայց վերջը չդիմացա գայթակղությանը:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
8 ժամ էր՝ Լյուսետտան տանջվում էր անքնությունից:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Ավարտեցի:

5*. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Մի շնչում կարդացի: Մի շնչով կարդացվող գիրք էր, բայց երևելի ինչ-որ բան չէր: Էսպիսի գրականությունը պիտանի է մեծ քաղաքների համար, որտեղ մետրոյով աշխատանքի գնալու համար անհրաժեշտ է 40-50 րոպե. առանց ուղեղդ ծանրաբեռնելու կարճում ես ճամփադ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.01.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Ամելի Նոթումբ, «Հատուկ անունների բառարան»
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
> Ակումբում ամենաքննարկված հեղինակներից ա, չէի ուզում կարդալ սկզբում, բայց վերջը չդիմացա գայթակղությանը:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 8 ժամ էր՝ Լյուսետտան տանջվում էր անքնությունից:
> 
> ...


Շին, ինձ թվում ա` անհաջող գործ ես ընտրել: Ճիշտ ա` էդ մեկը չեմ կարդացել, բայց մինչև հիմա չի էլ ձգել, որ կարդամ: Այ, «Խողովակների մետաֆիզիկան» փորձիր կամ էլ «Վախ և դողը»: Ես ամենաշատը «Մարդասպանի հիգիենան» եմ սիրում, բայց քեզ դուր չի գա, որովհետև էդ մեկը չափից դուրս ֆեմինիստական է: 

Հ.Գ. Հույս ունեմ` սա օֆթոփ չի համարվում: Վերջապես քննարկումներ են գնում էս բաժնի թեմաներում:

----------

Շինարար (04.01.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ինձ թվում ա` անհաջող գործ ես ընտրել: Ճիշտ ա` էդ մեկը չեմ կարդացել, բայց մինչև հիմա չի էլ ձգել, որ կարդամ: Այ, «Խողովակների մետաֆիզիկան» փորձիր կամ էլ «Վախ և դողը»: Ես ամենաշատը «Մարդասպանի հիգիենան» եմ սիրում, բայց քեզ դուր չի գա, որովհետև էդ մեկը չափից դուրս ֆեմինիստական է: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հույս ունեմ` սա օֆթոփ չի համարվում: Վերջապես քննարկումներ են գնում էս բաժնի թեմաներում:


Առաջիկա մեկ-երկու ամսում էլ դժվար վերադառնամ էս հեղինակին, բայց նոր իր թեմն վերընթերցեցի ակումբում, հատվածներ կան էս գործից, որ նախօրոք նայած լինեի, էլ չէի կարդա, երևի էն ժամանակ դրա համար էլ չէի ուզում կարդալ: Ախր շատ ա ավելորդ տեղը փիլիսոփայում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջիկա մեկ-երկու ամսում էլ դժվար վերադառնամ էս հեղինակին, բայց նոր իր թեմն վերընթերցեցի ակումբում, հատվածներ կան էս գործից, որ նախօրոք նայած լինեի, էլ չէի կարդա, երևի էն ժամանակ դրա համար էլ չէի ուզում կարդալ: Ախր շատ ա ավելորդ տեղը փիլիսոփայում:


Դե ասում եմ, իմ նշած երկու գործերի մեջ էդ ավելորդ փիլիսոփայությունը չկա: «Մարդասպանի հիգիենայում» կա, բայց քանի որ իր առաջին գործն ա, շատ դիպուկ բաներ ա ասում: «Սնդիկում» էլ կա շատ ավելորդ փիլիսոփայություն: Այ դա էնքան էլ դուրս չէր եկել:

----------

Շինարար (04.01.2012)

----------


## anahit96

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
«Առողջություն,հույզեր,գեղեցկություն» Ս.Հ. Հայրապետով

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Երբ գիրքը ձեռքս ընկավ որոշեցի նայել ցանկը:Դրա փոխարեն իմաստուն աֆորիզմներ էին:Հետաքրքրեց ու չհիասթափեցրեց

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Կյանքը կարճ է,արվեստի ճանապարհը՝ երկար,հարմար առիթը՝ վաղանցուկ,փորձը՝ խաբուսիկ,դատելը՝ դժվար:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
103

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Բնորոշում եմ որպես գիրք կյանքի մասին:Շատ բան ես սովորում:Հատկապես օրինակներն են տեղին ու ուսուցանող:Ամեն թեմայում 20-ից ավելի օրինակ է մեծերի ու հայտնի դեպքերի,դեմքերի,պատմական անցքերի մասին:Մի անգամով չեմ բավարարվի:

----------

Smokie (04.01.2012)

----------


## sharick

Ռեմարկ -_Երեք ընկեր_

----------

Yevuk (05.02.2012), Էլիզե (19.02.2012)

----------


## sharick

> Ռեմարկ -_Երեք ընկեր_


Հրաշալի ստեղծագործություն էր.... Ռեմարկը շաաատ լավ է գրում և նա դարձավ իմ սիրելի գրողներից մեկը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Նաթանիել Հոութորն - «Ալ տառը» 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ժամանակակից հեղինակների հերոսները շատ են հիշում էս գրողին ու հատկապես էս ստեղծագործությունը, ես էլ մտածեցի`արժե կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
A thong of bearded men, in sad-colored garments and gray, steeple-crowned hats, intermixed with women, some wearing hoods, and others bareheaded, was assembled in front of a wooden edifice, the door of which was heavily timbered with oak, and studded with iron spikes.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
180

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Մմմ, հետաքրքիր ա էսքան ժամանակակից գրականություն կարդալուց հետո դասականի անցնելը: Էստեղ ամեն բառն ընտրված ա, չափած-ձևած: Մենակ տեսնենք` ուր ա հասցնելու հեղինակը, դեռ կեսը հազիվ եմ կարդացել: Ուֆ, ասեցի էս թեմայում գրեմ, որ վերջապես չալարեմ ու վերջացնեմ:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ֆրանսուա դը Լառոշֆուկո  -  մաքսիմներ

Francois de la Rochefoucauld  -  maximes

Գերադասում եմ հակիրճ բայց շատ միտք պարունակող գրքեր: Իսկ հաստ գրքեր որոնք ֆիլտրելուց կդառնա բարակ` նեռվերս չի հերիքում կարդալ:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Հրաշալի ստեղծագործություն էր.... Ռեմարկը շաաատ լավ է գրում և նա դարձավ իմ սիրելի գրողներից մեկը


"Հաղթական Կամարն" էլ կկարդաս...  ես էլ եմ սիրում Ռեմարկ...

Հա, իսկ ես կարդում եմ հին ու բարի Ֆրեյդի աշխատությունները...մմ... էնքան էլ հին չեն ու էնքան էլ բարի չեն, բայց դե...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ամելի Նոթումբ - «Ձմեռային ճամփորդություն»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
 :LOL:  շատ սպոնտան: ուրեմն ընկերուհուս հետ մտանք Ֆնակ, որը տեխնիկայի ու գրքերի խանութ է: Մինչև ինքը իր լարերի հարցերը կլուծեր, ես գրքերի բաժնում էի ման գալիս: Աչքովս ընկավ էս գիրքը, տեսնեմ` ահագին էժան է (ընդհանրապես գրքերն էնտեղ էժան էին), միանգամից առա ու սկսեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ես նախընտրեցի Ռուասի-Շառլ-դը-Գոլից մեկնող չվերթը Օռլիից մեկնողի փոխարեն:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
42

5*. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ լավ էր սկսել: Հավեսով կլանում էի ամեն մի բառը: Բայց ամենաբոցն էն էր, որ կարդում էի ինքնաթիռ նստելուց առաջ ինքնաթիռ պայթացնելու մասին  :Jpit:  Ու ավելի հզոր բոց էր, որ կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ մետաղորսիչով անցնելիս զնգացի: Գրքի հերոսն էլ միշտ զնգում էր: Հիմա էլի սկսել ա համը հանել: Տեսնենք` ուր ա հասցնելու:

----------

Freeman (04.03.2012), Smokie (04.03.2012), Շինարար (03.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (03.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Քոլմ Թոբին - «Բրուքլին»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Կյանքիս մեջ առաջին գիրքն ա, որ առել եմ առանց հեղինակին իմանալու, առանց որևէ մեկի խորհրդի: Գրախանութում տեսա, մտածեցի` հեղինակն իռլանդացի կլինի, դե ես իռլանդականի վրա տարած եմ: Վերցրի, հեղինակի իռլանդացի լինելը չգիտեմ, բայց հերոսուհին իռլանդուհի էր, թեման էլ ինձ շատ հարազատ` տնից հեռու լինելու մասին (տենց մի բան վաղուց էի ման գալիս): Մի խոսքով, տենց առա էդ գիրքը, հիմա էլ կարդում եմ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Eilis Lacey, sitting at the window of the upstairs living room in the house on Friary Street, noticed her sister walking briskly from work.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
116

5*. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շաաաաատ լավն ա: Որ ամեն պատահական վերցրած գիրք սենցը լիներ...

----------


## Freeman

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Ջոն Իրվինգ. «Մինչ քեզ կգտնեմ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Որովհետև մեջը նկարագրվում ա կարպիր լապտերների թաղամա.. էէէէ. որովհետև Բյուրի հասկացածն եմ ուզում հասկանամ  :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Նրան, ով ինձ շանս տվեց կրկին վերապրել մանկությունս` իմ կրտսեր տղա Էվերետին:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Եսիմ, էջերը ցույց չի տալիս, 0,09%-ն եմ հասել  :Jpit: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Դեռ կարծիք չունեմ:

----------

Smokie (09.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (09.03.2012)

----------


## Hovahnnes

> Ճիշտն ասած, լսում եմ, ոչ թե կարդում, բայց դե 
> 1. Лукьяненко - Мальчик и Тьма
> 3. Сергей Лукьяненко․ Мальчик и Тьма․ Часть первая. КРЫЛАТЫЕ 
> 5. Հետաքրքիր է ու գաղտնիքներով լի, ինչպես և նրա մնացած բոլոր գործերը՝ չնայած ավելի փոքր ընթերցողի համար է


Հատուկ այստեղ մեջբերելու համար եմ գրանցվել(չնայած 3 տարի անցել է), Լուկյանենկոն այն տարիքի ընթերցողի համար է(22-28), որը դեռ թեվեր ունի, բայց շուտով կյանքի բաղկացուցիչների վերարժեքավորման փուլի ավարտով  պիտի կորցնի:
Մենակ 1 բան այդպես էլ չհասկացա այս գրքում, մոխրագույն կնոջ և ԳՀ-ի սեռական հարաբերությունը ինչ տվեց ԳՀ-ին  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
"Everything is Illuminated"
Jonathan Safran Foer

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Նվեր եմ ստացել եղբորիցս:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
My legal name is Alexander Perchov.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
32

5*. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
ըըը... բավական տարօրինակ գիրք ա տարօրինակ լեզվով գրված, բայց հույս ունեմ` դուրս կգա

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

*Լազարև* *- Диагностика кармы 
հատոր 4*

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
*
Մի անգամ մի քանի տարի առաջ Լազարևի մի հոդված ձեռքս ընկավ, որի բովանդակությունը արդեն չեմ հիշում: Հաջորդ օրվանից էդ հեղինակից սկսեցի գրախանութում գրքեր փնտրել ... ու... գտա:  :Smile:  Շատ ուրախացա: 6-րդ հատորն ընտրեցի: Հետո սկսեցի առաջինից ու բոլորը կարդալու եմ:

5*. Ձեր կարծիքը*

Սա այն է, ինչ ես շատ եմ փնտրել իմ կյանքում: Շատուշատ հարցերիս պատասխաններ էստեղ եմ գտնում, որովհետև անբացատրելի բան կարծես թե չի մնում, տրամաբանական շղթան է կառուցվում կյանքի: Երբ Աստվածաշունչն ենք կարդում, այն սովորեցնում է մեզ՝ առանց մեզ հասկանալի պատճառահետևանքային կապ ներկայացնելու: Ինձ համար առանց դրա ոչ մի խրատ ընդունելի չի: Լազարևի ուսումնասիրություններով ես կյանքն եմ ճանաչում, կրոնը, մարդուն, աշխարհը... առողջությունը, սերը, Աստծուն:

----------

Yevuk (11.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Լայընել Շրիվեր - Մենք պետք է զրուցենք Քևինի մասին / Lionel Shriver - We Need To Talk About Kevin

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Երեկ ֆիլմը նայեցի ու չնայած ֆիլմերից հետո սովորաբար իրենց գրքերը չեմ կարդում, բայց էս մեկը մեծ հետաքրքրություն առաջացրեց: Իսկ պատճառն էն էր, որ ֆիլմի գլխավոր հերոսուհու ազգանունը Խաչատրյան էր ու ՖԲ-ում Բյուրն ասեց, որ գրքում հերոսուհու հայ լինելու փաստն ավելի մեծ կարևորություն ունի: Բացի դրանից ֆիլմը շատ հզոր հոգեբանական թրիլլեր էր, որը պատմում է դպրոցում սպանդ կազմակերպած անչափահասի մոր ապրումների մասին: Թրիլլերներ շատ եմ սիրում, էս վերջերս էլ մենակ ֆենթեզի կարդալուց հոգնել էի ու թարմություն էի ուզում... 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
A child needs your love most when he deserves it least.
Erma Bombeck

November 8, 2000
Dear Franklin,
I'm unsure why one trifling incident this afternoon has moved me to write to you. But since we've been separated, I may most miss coming home to deliver the narrative curiosities of my day, the way a cat might lay mice at your feet: the small humble offerings that couples proffer after forageing in separate backyards.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Դեռ նոր եմ սկսել, գիրքն էլ բավականին ծավալուն է:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Գիրքը նամակների հավաքածու է, որոնք գլխավոր հերոսուհի Եվա Խաչատրյանը գրում է ամուսնուն՝ Ֆրենքլինին: Ու հենց առաջին նամակի մեջ հերոսուհին հիշատակում է մոր սարքած խաղողի թփով տոլման ու բաստուրման (բայց չգիտես ինչի վերջինս շփոթում ա փաստրամիի հետ  :Jpit: ): Չնայած նրան, որ ֆիլմի ռեժիսորը հրաշալի գործ էր կատարել, գիրքը մի այլ կարգի լավն ա...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.03.2012)

----------


## unknown

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Ստեֆանի  Մայեր - Սումերկի

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Մինչև  վերջ  երբեք  չէի  կարդացել  դրա  համար  նորից  ուզում  եմ  կարդամ,ես  անգամ  մինչև  վերջ...Արդեն  կարդացել  եմ մի  3  տարի  առաջ, հիմա  ուզում  եմ  ուղղակի  նորից  կարդամ   մինչև  վերջ...ուղղակի  որոշեցի  սկզբից  կարդալ,քանի  որ  բոլոր 5  գրքերն  էլ  շարունակում  են  իրար...ֆիլմը  նայել  եմ,բայց  գիրքը  ավելի  հետաքրքիրա  ու  ավելի  տպավորիչ  ու  ավելի  գեղեցիկա  նկարագրած...

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
В аэропорт мы с мамой приехали на машине с открытыми окнами. В Финиксе было плюс двадцать пять, в бескрайнем голубом небе — ни облачка. Прощаясь с Аризоной, я надела свою любимую блузку, белую с шитьем, но в руках несла теплую парку.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Եսօր  եմ  դեռ  սկսել  կարդալ,համակարգչային  տարբերակով  28-րդ  էջը

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ   լավ  գիրքա  հեշտ  կարդացվումա...ես  տեսակ  գրքերը  շատեմ  սիրում,որ  երկխոսությունները  գերակշռում  են...կարծիքս  դրականա

----------

Arpine (29.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*



> Լայընել Շրիվեր - Մենք պետք է զրուցենք Քևինի մասին / Lionel Shriver - We Need To Talk About Kevin


Նույնը  :Jpit: 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո մեջս ցեց էր մտել, որ պիտի կարդամ. ուզում էի հասկանալ, թե ինչու ա գրքի հեղինակը որոշել, որ հերոսուհին պիտի հայ լինի: Բայց դե սկզբում փողերս ափսոսում էի, որ առնեմ: Գրադարանում էլ հա ձեռքի վրա էր: Հետո էլ խանութներում չէի ճարում: Տենց ժամանակ անցավ, մոռացա: Վերջերս Ռուֆը ՖԲ-ում գրել էր ֆիլմի մասին: Նորից ցեց ընկավ ջանս: Էս անգամ էլ խանութները ոտքի տակ տվեցի: Էլի չունեին: Բայց մի տեղից վերջապես ճարեցի:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Նույնը  :Jpit: 




> A child needs your love most when he deserves it least.
> Erma Bombeck
> 
> November 8, 2000
> Dear Franklin,
> I'm unsure why one trifling incident this afternoon has moved me to write to you. But since we've been separated, I may most miss coming home to deliver the narrative curiosities of my day, the way a cat might lay mice at your feet: the small humble offerings that couples proffer after forageing in separate backyards.



*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
16 (ըհը, ու գիրքը գլխիս չափ ա)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ասեմ, որ սա կյանքիս մեջ երկրորդ դեպքն ա, որ գիրքը ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո եմ կարդում: Սովորաբար հակառակն ա լինում: Հլը որ լավն ա: Տեսնենք` ինչքան կպահպանի էդ լավությունը:

Ռուֆ, դու արդեն պրծե՞լ ես:

----------

Smokie (30.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, դու արդեն պրծե՞լ ես:


Չէ, հլը շատ առաջ չեմ գնացել, խելքս ու միտքս տվել եմ անիմեներին, սրան քիչ ժամանակ ա մնում: Բայց հլը որ կարծիքս գրքի մասին չի փոխվել  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ «Այնտեղ, ուր մաքուր է ու լուսավոր»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Հայերեն թարգմանած ժողովածու ա, էսօր նվեր ստացա: Մի կինո եմ տեսել, մեկին օճառ են նվիրում, նա էլ խիստ վիրավորվում ա, թե ես ուրեմն ինձ մաքուր չեմ պահո՞ւմ: Հիմա ինձ շատ են գիրք նվիրում, ուրեմն մարդիկ զգում են, որ կարդալու կարիք ունեմ, բացը մեծ ա :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Առաջինը հենց «Այնտեղ, ուր մաքուր է ու լուսավոր» պատմվածքն է… Առաջին նախադասությունը՝ Արդեն ուշ էր, և բոլորը թողել էին սրճարանը, բացի մի ծերունուց, որ նստած էր ծառի տերևների՝ էլեկտրական լույսից առաջացած ստվերում:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
47

5*. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Մենակ «Կատուն անձրևի տակպտմվածքն» էի առայժմ եղածներից կարդացել՝ Սթրեյնջլիթլգըլի ֆեյսի պատին: Մի քանի կտոր ընդհանրապես խենթացնում են:

_«Հնդկացիների ավանը» պատմվածքից_
-Մեռնելը դժվար բա՞ն է, պա՛:
-Չէ՜, կարծում եմ հեշտ է, Նիք: Դե՛, նայա՛ծ, էլի: 

_«Տասը հնդկացիներ» պատմվածքի վերջին նախադասությունը_
Առավոտյան ուժեղ քամի էր փչում, և ալիքները՝ փոթորկված, դեպի ափն էին վազում, ու նա դեռ երկար պառկած էր արթուն, մինչև որ հիշեց, որ սիրտն իր փշրված է այլևս:


Ու տենց էլի, մտածում եմ՝ իրոք, ինչ քիչ եմ կարդացել, համենայն դեպս Հեմինգուեյ ու էլի լիքը սենց հրաշք բաներ: :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2012), Smokie (31.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.04.2012), Valentina (31.03.2012), Արէա (31.03.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ «Այնտեղ, ուր մաքուր է ու լուսավոր»
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
> Հայերեն թարգմանած ժողովածու ա, էսօր նվեր ստացա: Մի կինո եմ տեսել, մեկին օճառ են նվիրում, նա էլ խիստ վիրավորվում ա, թե ես ուրեմն ինձ մաքուր չեմ պահո՞ւմ: Հիմա ինձ շատ են գիրք նվիրում, ուրեմն մարդիկ զգում են, որ կարդալու կարիք ունեմ, բացը մեծ ա
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> Առաջինը հենց «Այնտեղ, ուր մաքուր է ու լուսավոր» պատմվածքն է… Առաջին նախադասությունը՝ Արդեն ուշ էր, և բոլորը թողել էին սրճարանը, բացի մի ծերունուց, որ նստած էր ծառի տերևների՝ էլեկտրական լույսից առաջացած ստվերում:
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


Շին, լավ ցեցոտեցիր ինձ: Էս Շրիվերով թունավորվելուց հետո լուրջ գրականության կարիք կունենամ: Ուրեմն` հաստատ Հեմինգուեյ

----------

Շինարար (03.04.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, լավ ցեցոտեցիր ինձ: Էս Շրիվերով թունավորվելուց հետո լուրջ գրականության կարիք կունենամ: Ուրեմն` հաստատ Հեմինգուեյ


*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ «Եվ ծագում է արևը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մեր բարեկամներից մեկը ինձ Հեսսեի ժողովածու էր նվիրել, ու չէի հավանել, չկարողացա էլ մինչև վերջ կարդալ: Հետո ոնց հասկացա խնդիրը էդքան Հեսսեն չէր, այլ վատ թարգմանությունը: Բարեկամս բայց նեղվել էր, տեսավ, որ Հեմինգուեյ եմ կարդում, հարցրեց`  «Ում մահն է գուժում զանգը» կարդացել ես, ու գոհ մնաց, որ էդքան էլ կարդացած չեմ :Jpit:  Էս գիրքը բերեց, առաջինը  «Եվ ծագում է արևը» վեպն է:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ռոբերտ Կոնը մի ժամանակ Պրինսթոնի համալսարանի բռնցքամարտի չեմպիոնն էր միջին քաշում:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
37

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Լավն ա, շատ հեշտ ա կարդացվում, «Ծերունին և ծովից» հետո, որ էլի շատ եմ սիրում, ուրիշ կարծիք ունեի Հեմինգուեյի մասին, ինձ թվում էր շատ ծանր ա, բայց չէ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.04.2012), Yevuk (11.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաաաա, Շին, ոնց եմ նախանձում, որ էդ գիրքը պիտի առաջին անգամ կարդաս: Բայց ասեմ քեզ, ինձ հեչ դուր չի էկել էդ թարգմանությունը: Առաջին անգամ հայերեն որ կարդացի, դուրս չեկավ: Հետո անգլերեն կարդացի, վերջն էր:

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2012), Շինարար (03.04.2012)

----------


## unknown

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Дэниел Киз "Цветы для Элджернона"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Ակումբում  մի  տեղ  տեսել  էի  հետաքրքրեց  որոշեցի  կարդալ,չէի  էլ  մտածում  որ  ենքան  կտարվեմ  որ  մի  օրում  կկարդամ  լրիվ...համել  ինքը  օրագրային  տեսքովա  գրված...

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Док Штраус сказал што я должен писать все што я думаю и помню и все што случаеца со мной с севодня. 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Արդեն  ավարտել  եմ 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ  հետաքրքիր  գիրքա  մի  շնչով  կարդացի,հուզվեցի  ու  շատ  հավանեցի :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (22.06.2012), Yevuk (11.05.2012), Ամպ (22.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - «Աֆրիկայի կանաչ բլուրները»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Շինարարը շատ ջիջիլ գցեց, ես էլ որոշեցի զապաս Հեմինգուեյս հանել, կարդալ: Համ էլ էս տարի դեռ ոչ մի Հեմինգուեյ չեմ կարդացել:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

We were sitting in the blind that Wanderobo hunters had built of twigs and branches at the edge of the salt-lick when we heard the truck coming.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

20

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հեմինգուեյը ո՞նց կարա վատը լինի: Կարդում եմ էնպես, ոնց որ սովորաբար Հեմինգուեյ եմ կարդում. երկար կանգառներով, նույն պարբերությունը մի քանի անգամ կարդալով: Լավն ա էլի, հո զոռով չի:

----------

Katka (20.05.2012), Rhayader (22.06.2012), Smokie (25.04.2012), Գեա (25.04.2012), Շինարար (24.04.2012)

----------


## Sirarpi

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա 
Napoleon Hill- think and grow rich

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Հետաքրքիր է, մոտիվացնող,կարեւոր  ինֆորմացիայով հարուստ
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Անկեղծ ասած չեմ հիշում
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
100քանի

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա 
Ուղղակի հրաշալի գիրք!

----------

Yevuk (11.05.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Այս պահի կարդում եմ Ալեսանդր Դյումայի «Կոմսուհի դը Մնսորո» վեպը:Մեկ անգամ արդեն կարդացել եմ, ցանկացա եւս մեկ անգամ  ընթերցել, գրքում ամենաշատը ինձ դուր է գալիս թագավորական ծաղրածու՝ Շիկույի կերպարը :Hands Up: Այնքան լավ է ծաղրում իր թագավորին, որ այդ դրվագները ըթացքում էլի կրդում  եմ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հերման Հեսսե - «Տափաստանի գայլը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Երկնքից կարդալու նշան իջավ  :LOL:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ընդամենը երկու օրվա ընթացքում երեք անգամ Հեսսեն առաջս հայտնվեց: Առաջին անգամը ՖԲ-ում ընկերներիցս մեկի ստատուսի տեսքով: Երկրորդ անգամը մեկը բլոգումս խորհուրդ տվեց: Երրորդն անգամն էլ մեկն իր բլոգում Հեսսեի մասին գրառում էր արել: Էդպես մտածեցի` ուրեմն պիտի կարդամ: Ժամանակն ա:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
This book contains the records left us by a man whom we called the Steppenwold, an expression he often used himself.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
86


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Չգիտեմ... Սկզբում դուրս գալիս էր, հիմա սկսեց դուրս չգալ: Ոնց որ ուղեղս ընթացքում նաստրոյկան փոխած լինի: Հույս ունեմ` կկարողանամ մինչև վերջ կարդալ:

----------

Rhayader (22.06.2012), Նարե91 (23.05.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

*Վլադիմիր Մեգրե - «Անաստասիա»* :Love: 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Ափսարան խորհուրդ տվեց: Քանի որ ինքը Լազարևից հասկացող մարդ է, անմիջապես սկսեցի կարդալ:  :Smile:  Շնորհակալություններս Ափսարային:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Արդեն  ավարտել  եմ առաջին հատորը: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դեռ մի 10 հատոր էլ կա:  :Jpit: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ  հետաքրքիր  գիրք ա, մի  շնչով  կարդացի, թեզս անկարևոր էր այսպիսի արժեքավոր նյութի կողքին: Դրական էներգիայի, սիրո ու բերկրանքի մեծ հորդում եղավ  :Smile: Անզոր եմ նկարագրել ստացածս հաճույքը: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, գովազդում եմ, որ բոլորը կարդան: Զարմանում եմ, որ ակումբում թեմա չկա, հեսա կբացեմ:  :Jpit:

----------

unknown (15.05.2012), Նիկեա (17.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> Дэниел Киз "Цветы для Элджернона"
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> Ակումբում  մի  տեղ  տեսել  էի  հետաքրքրեց  որոշեցի  կարդալ,չէի  էլ  մտածում  որ  ենքան  կտարվեմ  որ  մի  օրում  կկարդամ  լրիվ...համել  ինքը  օրագրային  տեսքովա  գրված...
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> ...


Ես երեկ վերջացրեցի գիրքը ու ահավոր տպավորված եմ... Մի փոքրիկ պատմեմ գրքի մասին, որ մյուսներին էլ հետաքրքրի:

Ալջերնոնը լաբորատորիայի մկնիկ է, որի վրա գիտնականները փորձեր կատարելով նրա ինտելեկտը մի քանի անգամ բարձրացրել են: Չարլին մտավոր հետամնաց է, ով համաձայնվում է, որ գիտնականները նույն վիրահատությունը կատարեն իր վրա, որպեսզի ինքը «ավելի խելացի դառնա»: Արդյունքում Չարլին դառնում է հանճար, սակայն հասկանում է, որ իր օրեցօր աճող ինտելեկտը իրեն լիարժեք մարդ չի դարձնում, տհաս Չարլիի ուրվականը ամենուր հետապնդում է իրեն, ու նա հարցականի տակ է դնում մարդուն ավելի ինտելետկուալ դարձնելու բարոյական իրավունքը: Գիրքը ամբողջությամբ բաղկացած է Չարլիի ընթացիկ հաշվետվություններից՝ սկսած նախքան վիրահատությունը: Ու էդ հաշվետվություններում սկզբում ինքը գրում է ահավոր անգրագետ, ամեն բառի մեջ տառասխալ է անում, սակայն հետզհետե ավելի ու ավելի լավ է սկսում գրել: Մի խոսքով ահավոր ծանր, ազդեցիկ ու հոյակապ գիրք է, որը խորհուրդ եմ տալիս յուրաքանչյուրին կարդալ: Ի դեպ կարդալուց անընդհատ մտածում էի, թե էս գրքից ինչ ընտիր ֆիլմ կստացվեր ու պարզվեց, որ նման ֆիլմ իրոք կա, կոչվում է Charly (1968թ), որի գլխավոր դերասանը՝ Քլիֆ Ռոբերտսոնը այս դերի համար արժանացել է Օսկար մրցանակի:

----------

Arpine (16.05.2012), CactuSoul (24.05.2012), Freeman (20.05.2012), Rhayader (04.06.2012), unknown (16.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես երեկ վերջացրեցի գիրքը ու ահավոր տպավորված եմ... Մի փոքրիկ պատմեմ գրքի մասին, որ մյուսներին էլ հետաքրքրի:
> 
> Ալջերնոնը լաբորատորիայի մկնիկ է, որի վրա գիտնականները փորձեր կատարելով նրա ինտելեկտը մի քանի անգամ բարձրացրել են: Չարլին մտավոր հետամնաց է, ով համաձայնվում է, որ գիտնականները նույն վիրահատությունը կատարեն իր վրա, որպեսզի ինքը «ավելի խելացի դառնա»: Արդյունքում Չարլին դառնում է հանճար, սակայն հասկանում է, որ իր օրեցօր աճող ինտելեկտը իրեն լիարժեք մարդ չի դարձնում, տհաս Չարլիի ուրվականը ամենուր հետապնդում է իրեն, ու նա հարցականի տակ է դնում մարդուն ավելի ինտելետկուալ դարձնելու բարոյական իրավունքը: Գիրքը ամբողջությամբ բաղկացած է Չարլիի ընթացիկ հաշվետվություններից՝ սկսած նախքան վիրահատությունը: Ու էդ հաշվետվություններում սկզբում ինքը գրում է ահավոր անգրագետ, ամեն բառի մեջ տառասխալ է անում, սակայն հետզհետե ավելի ու ավելի լավ է սկսում գրել: Մի խոսքով ահավոր ծանր, ազդեցիկ ու հոյակապ գիրք է, որը խորհուրդ եմ տալիս յուրաքանչյուրին կարդալ: Ի դեպ կարդալուց անընդհատ մտածում էի, թե էս գրքից ինչ ընտիր ֆիլմ կստացվեր ու պարզվեց, որ նման ֆիլմ իրոք կա, կոչվում է Charly (1968թ), որի գլխավոր դերասանը՝ Քլիֆ Ռոբերտսոնը այս դերի համար արժանացել է Օսկար մրցանակի:


Էս գիրքը äամանակին ինձ էլ են üորհուրդ տվել կարդալ: Աչքիս մի օր զբաղվեմ էդ հարցով

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս գիրքը äամանակին ինձ էլ են üորհուրդ տվել կարդալ: Աչքիս մի օր զբաղվեմ էդ հարցով


Բյուր, գիրքն էնքան լավն ա, որ մաքսիմում 2 օրում ամբողջությամբ կկարդաս  :Smile:

----------


## konqi

41cMUXRUobL._SS500_.jpg

 :Rolleyes:

----------

Rhayader (04.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
«Փոքրիկ Նիկոլան» (Սեմպե և Գոչինի)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մտածեցի` արժե թեթև մի բան կարդալ, մի քիչ տրամս բացվի: Համ էլ վաղուց ֆրանսերեն որևէ բան չէի կարդացել: Համ էլ նախկինում երկու գիրք կարդացել էի Նիկոլայից, շատ հավեսն էին: Գիշերները մեկական պատմվածք կարդում էի, ծիծաղում, գնում քնելու:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Էկեք չգրեմ էլի: Նիկոլան հազար տեսակի տարբեր հատորներ ունի, էլ չեմ ասում` ամեն մեկում առանձին-առանձին պատմություններ են: Հավես չկա սաղի առաջին նախադասությունները գրելու:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
95


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հավես ա  :Smile:  Ու սենց հավես էլ լինելու ա

----------

Arpine (20.05.2012), Դատարկություն (23.05.2012), Հայկօ (20.05.2012)

----------


## Դատարկություն

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Է. Սաբատո «Թունելը» (անգլերեն, չգիտես ինչի՝ «The Outsider»)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Նախ՝ գրավեց, հետո էլ, քանի որ փոքր չափեր ուներ (սրանով նվազում ա հավանականությունը, որ կիսատ կթողնեմ :Jpit: ), որոշեցի կարդամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
*I am Juan Pablo Castel, the painter who killed Maria Iribarne: that should be enough.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
34%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*Լավն ա: Թեթևոտ ա, կարճ ու լավը:

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Պեր Լագերկվիստ «Թզուկը»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Գիրք էի ընտրում կարդալու համար: Առաջին իսկ տողերից գրավեց ու սկսեցի կարդալ:


3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Բոյուբուսաթիցս գոհ եմ 26 մատնաչափ է, կազմվածքս` համաչափ, թերևս գլուխս է մի փոքր մեծ:


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
180/100


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Բարձր գեղարվեստական արժեք ունեցող գիրք է:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2012)

----------


## Tigran-57777

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Մ. Բուկգակով «Վարպետը եվ Մարգարիտան»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Շատ էի լսել այս գրքի մասին

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Մի անգամ,գարնանը,անասելի շոգ մայրամուտին, Մոսկվայում,Պատրիարքական լճի մոտ երկու քաղաքացի հայտնվեցին:


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
444/181

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Շատ է դուրս գալիս,սյուժեն շատ հետաքրքրիր է:

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
William Gibson, "Neuromancer"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Որովհետև երկու անգամ արդեն կարդացել եմ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
The sky above the port was the color of television, tuned to a dead channel.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
200

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Չնայած զգացվում է, որ հեղինակը կոմպերից այնքան էլ տեղյակ չէր գիրքը գրելիս, էպիկ գիրք է:

----------

Հայկօ (15.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ - 3 ընկեր

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Շատ էի լսել էս գրքի մասին, տարբեր մարդկանցից ու բոլորի կարծիքները դրական էին

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
The sky was yellow as brass, not yet hidden by the smoke from the chimney stacks. Behind the roofs of the factory the radiance was especially bright. The sun must be just rising. I looked at my watch, not eight o'clock. A quarter of an hour too early.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
616/713

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սիրո մասին կարդացածս լավագույն գրքերից մեկն ա: Եթե Ռեմարկի մյուս գործերն էլ են էսքան լավը, դրանք էլ անպայման կկարդամ  :Smile:

----------

Claudia Mori (15.06.2012), Quyr Qery (16.06.2012), sharick (20.06.2012), Նարե91 (17.06.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ էի լսել էս գրքի մասին, տարբեր մարդկանցից ու բոլորի կարծիքները դրական էին


Այ հիմա կլսես առաջին բացասական կարծիքը  :Jpit:  Ես չեմ սիրում էդ գիրքը  :Tongue: 
*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Նիք Հորնբի - «Մի տղայի մասին»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Շատ պատահաբար ստացվեց: Մրցույթում կրվեցի, իսկ գրախանութի տիրուհին սովորաբար կրվողներին անպետք գրքեր ա տալիս: Բայց քանի որ էս անգամ ինքը տիրուհին էլ էր կրվող թիմի մեջ, սիրտը չտարավ ինձ անպետք գիրք տա, ասեց` գնա, ինչ ուզում ես, ընտրի: Ես էլ սա ընտրեցի: Մանավանդ որ թեթևոտ բան էր ինձ պետք:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
"Have you split up now?"

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
28

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հավես, թեթև գործ ա: Դե Հորնբիի հումորը սպանիչ ա:

----------


## sharick

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
_Օսկար Վալդ <<Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը>>_
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
_Վաղուց էի ուզում կարդել_ 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
_Արվեստանոցը լցվել էր վարդերի թանձր բուրմունքվ.........._


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
_195_

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
_Իր մեջ մեծ գաղափար ունեցող ստեղծագործություն է , բայց տպավորված չեմ_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close (Jonathan Safran Foer)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
1. Կարդացել եմ նույն հեղինակի Everything Is Illuminated-ը, ու դուրս շատ է եկել, ասում են, որ սա ավելի լավն է
2. Տեսել եմ կինոյի թրեյլերը, ուզում եմ գիրքը կարդալ, նոր նայել
3. Ենթադրում եմ, որ էլի Հոլոքոսթին է անդրադառնալու: Ուզում եմ սովորել իրենից, թե ինչպես կարելի է նման թեմաներով գրել:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
What about a teakettle?

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
6, նոր եմ սկսել


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Չնայած ընդամենը մի քանի էջ եմ կարդացել, չեմ կարող հիացմունքս չարտահայտել: Ախր լավ գրող ա էլի, հո զոռով չի: Նախորդ գրքի մեջ լրիվ ուկրաինացու կաշվի մեջ էր մտել ու անգամ լեզուն էր շատ հաջող կրնօրինակել, իսկ էստեղ էլ ինը տարեկանի կաշվի մեջ ա մտել ու լրիվ էդ տարիքի մտքեր ա արտահայտում: Ինքը լուրջ հավակնություններ ունի իմ սիրած գրողներից մեկը դառնալու:

Հույս ունեմ՝ սեպտեմբերին կտեսնեմ իրան  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (20.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Բրենդան Ֆորբս, Ջորջ Ռեիշ - Ռադիոհեդն ու փիլիսոփայությունը (Radiohead and Philosophy: Fitter Happier and More Deductive)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Լրիվ պատահաբար ինտերնետում էս գիրքը ճարեցի, զարմացա, որ մարդիկ բռնել Ռադիոհեդի երաժշտությունը լուրջ փիլիսոփայական վերլուծության են ենթարկել ու ուրախացա, որ ամենասիրածս խմբին ուրիշ անկյունից ճանաչելու հնարավորություն ունեմ

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
(One Step

Phew. For a minute there, we lost ourselves. We were about to publish this book without a price and ask Radiohead fans to pay what they want for it. But then we remembered. While the music industry was up-ended in 2007 by the debut of In Rainbows and other albums distributed by artists themselves, the world of book publishing remains a few steps behind. For now, at least...)

Watching Radiohead perform at an outdoor amphitheater, rock critic Jim DeRogatis flashed back to "Pink Floyd at Pompeii," a concert filmed inside an ancient amphitheater near the famous village. "No other band today," DeRogatis said of Radiohead, "has the power to transport a crowd of more than 30.000 to foreboding alien landscapes and the shadowy places of their nightmares in quite the same way." Radiohead, he concludes is "the Pink Floyd of Generation Y." Message boards and blogs are filled with similar comparisons. "Radiohead is the new Pink Floyd," they say or "Radiohead is better than Pink Floyd."

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
22/568

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Զարմանալի ա, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր ա կարդացվում: Ընթացքում լիքը նոր բաներ եմ իմանում սիրածս խմբի մասին, մանրամասներ, որոնք միշտ աչքիցս վրիպել են: Չնայած մեկ մեկ էնպիսի բաներ եմ կարդում, որ չեմ կարծում, որ Ռադիոհեդի տղաները դա գիտակցաբար են արել, կամ հատուկ մտածել են էդ ուղղությամբ  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով, եթե Ռադիոհեդի ֆանատ եք, կարդացեք  :Smile:

----------

Claudia Mori (26.06.2012), Rhayader (27.06.2012), Smokie (27.06.2012)

----------


## sharick

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ <<Թատրոն>>
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
 Վերնագիրը որոշիչ դրե խաղաց ,դիպչեց սրտիս լարերին 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Դուռը բացվեց: Մայքլ Գոսսլինը գլուխը բարձրացրեց:



4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
203

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում , շատ սիրեցի

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*Robert Lynn Asprin- Myth Directions


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
*Կարդացել էի հեղինակի  Myth շարքի առաջին երկու `"Another Fine Myth" and "Myth Conceptions" գրքերը , որոնք ինձ շատ էին դուր եկել /նամանավանդ առաջինը/ իրենց հետաքրքիր հումորով համեմված ֆանտաստիկայով: Դրա համար էլ որոշեցի ամբողջ շարքը կարդալ:

*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
* "Dragons and Demons and Kings, Oh my!"
 -THE COWARDLY KLAHD
*

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*1% ( Kindle Reader-ով եմ կարդում)
*


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*Ինձ թվում ա , էս մի Միֆն էլ նախորդ երկուսի պես թեթև կկարդացվի ու էլի իմ մեջ կտպավորվի իր յուրօրինակությամբ ու հավես սյուժեով

----------

Rhayader (06.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Ալա ալ-Ասուանի «Յակուբյանի շենքը»:

*2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Գրքի մասին շատ էի լսել, բայց չէի կարողանում հայթայթել: Ի վերջո, մի անկապ սայթից մի սկան արած տարբերակ գտա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Տարածությունը Բահլար նրբանցքից, որտեղ ապրում է Զաքի բեկ ադ-Դասուկին, մինչև նրա օֆիսը Յակուբյանի շենքում, չի գերազանցում հարյուր մետրը, սակայն նա ամեն առավոտ այդ ճանապարհը անցնում է մեկ ժամում: (կներեք ոչ գեղարվեստական թարգմանության համար)

4. *Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
88

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
  Ասացի, որ գրքի մասին շատ էի լսել, լուրջ մարդիկ նույնիսկ խոսում են Եգիպտոսում տեղի ունեցած շարժումների վրա այս գրքի ազդեցության մասին: Առաջին անգամ գրքի մասին լսել էի դրա վերնագրի անգլերեն տարբբերակով՝ The Yacoubian Building, մտածում էի Յակուբյան շենքը, ու քանի որ ամեն ինչում հայ փնտրելու սովորություն չունեմ, չէի խորացել, հինգերորդ էջում բացել էր, որ խոսքը Հակոբ Յակուբյանի շինության մասին ա :Jpit:  Հայերի հետ առնչությունը ձևական առումով այսքանով ավարտվում ա: Բայց իրականում ապշել կարելի ա, թե էն ամեն ինչը, որ նկարագրվում ա գրքում Եգիպտոսի հետ կապված, ինչպես ա նույնությամբ արտացոլում մեր իրականությունը՝ ազգին ոչ հարիր բարեր, որոնք հրդեհում են ազգապահպանները, Հարսնաքար, որտեղ ծեծում են դժգոհ հաճախորդներին, քանի որ ուժեղ թիկունք ունեն, կոռուպցիայի միջոցով բուհ ընդունվելու, որ ազգային ժողովում ընտրվեմ ինչ փողերի հետ գործ կունենամի և այլ մանր-մունր բաների մասին չեմ խոսում: Մի խոսքով դեռ 90 էջ էլ չեմ կարդացել, բայց էս աստիճան նկարագրած մեր իրականությո՞ւնը՝ 8 տարի առաջվա Եգիպտոսում:

Հա մեկ էլ սեքս, սեքս, սեքս, ավելի շուտ սեքսի ծարավ, ծարավ, ծարավ  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.04.2019)

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

«Տափաստանի գայլը» հրաշալի գիրք է,,,շատ իմաստություն կա դրա մեջ

----------


## Arpine

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Կնուտ Համսուն «Պան»

*2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Երեկ պապիկենցս տան գրադարանը քչփորելիս գտա: Ավելի շատ վերնագիրը հետաքրքրեց:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Վերջին օրերս ես շարունակ նորից նոր մտածում եմ Նորդլանդի ամառվա հավիտենական ցերեկի մասին:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
116/223

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Չգիտեմ էլ ինչո՞ւ եմ շարունակում կարդալ…ՃՃ: Համսուն առաջին անգամ եմ կարդում, բայց չեմ կարծում թե էլի կկարդամ նրանից: Առանձնապես իմաստ չկա մեջը, չկա էջ որ կարելիա երկրորդ անգամ կարդալ: վերջը տեսնենք, բայց եթե այսքան կարճ չլիներ, մինչև վերջ չէի կարդալու:

----------

Rhayader (23.07.2012), Smokie (21.07.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.07.2012)

----------


## Tirim-tim

> Այ հիմա կլսես առաջին բացասական կարծիքը  Ես չեմ սիրում էդ գիրքը 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Նիք Հորնբի - «Մի տղայի մասին»
> .....


Էդ գրքի հիման վրա նկարահանված ֆիլմն եմ տեսել, դուրս շատ էր եկել: Հեսա ես էլ կանցնեմ գիրքը կարդալուն  :Smile: 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ժորժի Ամադու - «Ավազների կապիտանները»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Շատ էի լսել գրքի ու ֆիլմի մասին, որոշեցի կարդալ: Համ էլ բրազիլացի լավ ընկեր ունեմ, գիքրը ոնց որ հիշացնի իրեն:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Преступления  "капитанов  песка"  -  город   наводнен  беспризорниками, живущими  воровством - судья по делам несовершеннолетних и начальник полиции должны принять безотлагательные меры - вчера произошел еще один налет.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Մի քիչ առաջ վերջացրեցի  :Smile: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Լավ գիրք է, բայց կարծում եմ մինչև 20 տարեկանների համար է: Ինչևէ, անընդհատ հուզվում էի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
> Կնուտ Համսուն «Պան»
> 
> *2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
> Երեկ պապիկենցս տան գրադարանը քչփորելիս գտա: Ավելի շատ վերնագիրը հետաքրքրեց:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
> Վերջին օրերս ես շարունակ նորից նոր մտածում եմ Նորդլանդի ամառվա հավիտենական ցերեկի մասին:
> 
> ...


վայ, ես էլ եմ նույնը կարդում ու լրիվ անկապ պատճառով. Քինդըլս փչացել ա, գիրք չունեի: ախպերս էդ տվեց: ու նենց մի տեսակ չի ձգում

----------

Arpine (21.07.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> վայ, ես էլ եմ նույնը կարդում ու լրիվ անկապ պատճառով. Քինդըլս փչացել ա, գիրք չունեի: ախպերս էդ տվեց: ու նենց մի տեսակ չի ձգում


Եկա ասեմ, որ չգիտեմ դու ո՞նց, բայց ես կարծիքս փոխել եմ :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (23.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էնրիկե Վիլա-Մատաս "Բարթլբի և ընկ." (եթե ճիշտ թարգմանեցի)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Էրեկ ֆեսյբուքում հանդիպեց, մի հատված կարդացի, որոշեցի՝ լրիվ կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Երբեք կանանց հարցում բախտս առանձնապես չի բերել:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
35

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Լավն ա, հեշտ կարդացվում ա, պարզ ա՝ հեղինակն ինչ ա ուզում ասի, ընդհանուր ոբերգական նոտա կա մեջը, բայց թեթև ա կարդացվում, թե՞ ինքն ա թեթև գրել, թե՞ ես չեմ շատ սրտամոտ ընդունում, բայց նենց չի, որ մեջը ճշմարտություն չկա, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ էդ ամեն ինչը միանշանակ տենց ա:

----------


## sharick

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
_Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ <<Հաղթական կամար>>_

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
_Ռեմարկին ամենաշատն եմ սիրում բոլոր գրողներից _   :Love: 

Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
_Կինը շեղակի գալիս էր դեպի Ռավիկը: Նա քայլում էր արագ , բայց տարօրինակ օրօրվելով:_
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
_Վերջացրեցի_
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
_Եվս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի , որ Ռեմարկին պետք է շշշշաաաատ սիրել  . Իհարկե <<Երեք ընկերի >> հետ չեմ համեմատի, բայց սա էլ մի այլ տեսակ պատմություն էր , որը Ռեմարկը ներկայացրել է իրեն հատուկ անմիջականությամբ, առանց որևէ սենտիմենտալ ավելորդությունների: ԵՎ իհարկե   Ռեմարկի մտքերը փառահեղ են _

----------


## Arpine

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Յ. Վ. Գյոթե
«Երիտասարդ Վերթերի տառապանքները»

*2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Ինչ ծնվել եմ էս գիրքը աչքիս առաջ է: Փոքր ժամանակ հետաքրքրում էր, որովհետև կազմը գույնզգույն է…ՃՃ: Պարզապես հետաքրքիր էր՝ ինչ կա ներսում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
«Ինչ ուրախ եմ, որ հեռացա այդտեղից: Ի՞նչ է մարդու սիրտը, իմ լավ բարեկամ»:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
102/238

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Թե ինձ ո՞վ էր ստիպում սկսեմ :LOL: : Իմ ոճը չի: Կամ էլ որոշակի տարիք կամ հոգեվիճակ է պետք սա կարդալու համար: Բուն սյուժեն էնքան էլ չի ձգում, բայց գյոթեականա, հետաքրքիրա կարդացվում: Վերջը տեսնենք...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Վիլյամ Յեյթս - «Կելտական մթնշաղ»

*2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Վելվեթից վերցրել էի գիրքը: Համ էլ քանի իռլանդականի վրա կենտրոնացած եմ, մտածեցի՝ սենց էլ մնամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Time drops in decay
Like a candle burnt out

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
5/64

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Նոր-նոր եմ սկսել, բայց վստահ եմ, որ հավեսով եմ կարդալու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամաաան, էս գյոզալական թեման լռվել-մնացել ա: Ու՞ր եք, քանի Ամանդայի թեման փակ ա, էկեք-ասեք՝ ով ինչ ա կարդում:


*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Ֆրեդերիկ Բեգբեդեր - «Սերը երեք տարի է տևում»

*2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Ուրեմն նենց գժական, ցնդած սիրո մասին բան էի ուզում կարդալ, Եվուկն էլ էս խորհուրդ տվեց:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Սերն ի սկզբանե պարտված պատերազմ է:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
1% (էս դարում մարդիկ էլ էջերով չեն խոսում)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Մմմմ, դե ոնց ասեմ, դեռ մենակ առաջին նախադասությունն եմ կարդացել: Հենց կարդացի, էս թեման հիշեցի, ասեցի՝ գամ, տեսնեմ ինչ կա-չկա:

----------

Arpine (06.11.2012), Rhayader (06.11.2012), Yevuk (06.11.2012), Դատարկություն (05.11.2012), Տրիբուն (11.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Ես եկա իմ գիտաֆանտաստիկայով.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Պատմվածքների ժողովածու "Առաքելություն դեպի երկիր":
Հիմա Մյուրրեյ Լեյնսթերի "Առաջին շփումն" եմ կարդում:
Առաջին անգամ հրատարակվել է, ինչքան էլ զարմանալի է, 1945 թվականին: Ես ապշում եմ թե էս մարդկանց որտեղից էսքան մարգարեական ֆանտազիա, գժվելու բան է:
Պատմվածքը Խեցգետնի միգամածություն հետազոտական ուղևորություն կատարած տիեզերանավի անձնակազմի մասին է, ովքեր երկրից 4000 լուսատարի հեռավորություն վրա, լուսարձակող դատարկության մեջ, անհավանական պատահականությամբ արտերկյա բանական էակների տիեզերանավ են նշմարում, որոնք ամենայն հավանականությամբ միգամածություն էին եկել նույն հետազոտական նպատակներով ինչ երկրացիները:
Երկու տիեզերանավերի անձնակազմերին էլ այլևս պարզ է. այդտեղից պետք է հեռանա իրենցից միայն մեկը, որովհետև ամեն գնով պետք է հասնել նրան, որ մյուս անձնակազմը չիմանա հարազատ մոլորակի գտնվելու վայրը, այլապես դա կարող է ճակատագրական լինել մոլորակի ապագայի համար: Ուրեմն պետք է կործանել անծանոթ տիեզերանավն իր անձնակազմով հանդերձ:
Սակայն ո՞վ կկատարի առաջին հարվածը, ո՞վ կհամարձակվի կործանել թեկուզ անծաոթ, բայց ամեն դեպքում բանական էակների, իսկ գուցե գոյություն ունի այլ ելք ստեղծված իրավիճակից. "Առաջին շփումը"՝ լարված սյուժե, անսպասելի հանգուցալուծում, գիտաֆանտաստիկայի լավագույն նմուշներից:

*2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Որոնումներիս արդյունքում պատահական հանդիպեցի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Թոմի Դորտը մտավ նավապետի սենյակ, ստերեոլուսանկարների փաթեթով, ու զեկուցեց.
-Սըր, իմ աշխատանքն ավարտված է: Սրանք վերջին լուսանկարներն են: Այլևս որևէ բան լուսանկարելն անհնար է:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
Համարյա վերջացնում եմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Մի քանի թերություն կա, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք գրման տարեթիվը՝ հիանալի է:

----------

Arpine (06.11.2012), Lem (06.11.2012), Sagittarius (06.11.2012), Smokie (06.11.2012), Հայկօ (06.11.2012), Տրիբուն (11.11.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հղում կամ ֆայլ տուր, էլի։

----------

Arpine (06.11.2012), Lem (06.11.2012), Sagittarius (06.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Հղում կամ ֆայլ տուր, էլի։


Խնդրեմ Հայկ ջան.

Jar, jad ֆորմատներով:
ePub, FB2 ֆորմատներով:

----------

Lem (06.11.2012), Sagittarius (06.11.2012), Smokie (06.11.2012), Ամպ (07.11.2012), Հայկօ (06.11.2012)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

1. *Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*:
Տորնտոն Ուալդերի  ««Мартовские иды/The Ides of March»»
Ըստ հեղինակի.
«« Սա մի ֆանտազիա է  դեմքերի և դեպքերի մասին, որոնք տեղի են ունենում Հին Հռոմում>>
Ստեղծագործության հիմքում ընկած են դեպքեր որոնց գագաթնակետը Հուլիոս Կեսարի սպանությունն է (մ.թ.ա. 44 թ-ին»»)
հիմնական հերոսներն են. Հուլիոս Կեսարը. Ցիցերոնը, Կլոդիա Պուլհրան և ուրիշներ :
Վեպը գրված է նամակների տեսքով: 

2.*Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*:
Ճիշտն ասած, վաղուց էի ցանկանում Հին Հռոմին վերաբերվող ինչ որ բան կարդալ, հատկապես Հուլիոս Կեսարի:


3. *Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*:
Копии жрецу Юпитера Капитолийского и пр., госпоже верховной жрице коллегии девственных весталок и пр.)
(1 сентября 45 года до Р.Х.)
Высокочтимому верховному понтифику.
Шестое донесение от сего числа.
Предсказание по жертвоприношениям в полдень.
Гусь: пятнистость сердца и печени; грыжа диафрагмы.
Второй гусь и петух: ничего примечательного.
Голубь: зловещие предзнаменования — почка смещена, печень увеличена и желтой окраски; в помете — розовый кварц. Приказано произвести более подробное исследование.
Второй голубь: ничего из ряда вон выходящего.
Наблюдались полеты орла — в трех милях к северу от горы Соракт на всем доступном обозрению пространстве над Тиволи. Птица проявляла какую-то неуверенность, приближаясь к городу.
Грома не было слышно со времени последнего сообщения двенадцать дней назад. Долгой жизни и здравия верховному понтифику

4. *Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*:

83/224

5. *Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*:
չգիտեի, որ նամակների տեսքով գրված ստեղծագործություննը ինձ կարող են դուր գալ  :Smile:  : Իսկ գիրքը ընդհանուր դուրս եկավ, հատկապես Ցիցերոնի նամակները, որոնք ուղղակի հիանալի են:

----------

Freeman (28.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.11.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Ֆրանց Վերֆել - «Մուսա լեռան 40 օրը»

*2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Վաղուց էի ուզում էս գիրքը կարդալ … Շատ եմ լսել, որ յուրաքանչյուր հայ պիտի էս գիրքը կարդա, և վերջերս գրապահարանը հավաքելիս աչքովս ընկավ, որոշեցի կարդալ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
235 / 917

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Պատմական իրադարձություններից բացի հետաքրքիր է նաև նայել հայ ժողովրդի ճակատագրին օտարերկրացու աչքերով: Հեղինակը փորձել է ամբողջ խորությամբ ներկայացնել հայկական հարցը, հայ մարդկանց կերպարներին հակադրել է բազմաթիվ օտարազգի հերոսների, որոնց աշխարհահայացքը, կյանքը և ճակատագիրը զգալիորեն տարբերվում են հայերից:
Կարծում եմ, որ Վերֆելին հաջողվել է որսալ հայկական մտածելակերպը: Հայերի «հավիտենական զոհ» կարգավիճակ ու փոքրաթիվ մարդիկ, ում հաջողվում է մարդկանց մեջ բորբոքել պայքարի ոգին՝ գլուխը կախ հնազանդվելու փոխարեն:
Չնայած տեղ-տեղ պատկերները մի փոքր կեղծ են թվում, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ գիրքը հետաքրքիր է:
Հայոց ցեղասպանության մասին շատ-շատ է խոսվել, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ «Մուսա լեռան 40 օրը» այն գրքերից է , որ ուղղակի պետք է կարդալ:

----------

Freeman (28.11.2012), Smokie (28.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Ջեյմս Ջոյս  «Ուլիսես»

*2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Հազիվ շաբաթ-կիրակի ունեմ:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Հանդիսորեն չաղլիկ Բաք Մալիգնն իջավ սանդահարթակից` կրելով փրփրալի մի թաս, որի վրա հայելի ու ածելի էին խաչաձև դրված: (Թարգմանությամբ հիացած չեմ):

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
Առաջին դրվագն ավարտեցի:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Եսիմ, դեռ շուտ ա երևի: Համենայն դեպս էնքան ա Բյուրը գրել ու գրել Ջոյսի մասին, որ սպասելիքներս շատ մեծ են: Չհիասթափվեմ հանկարծ: Դեռ որ կարդում եմ առանց ձանձրույթի, բայց և առանց ոգևորության: Գուցե ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա:

----------

Freeman (18.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (07.12.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա


Федор Достоевский, "Записки из мертвого дома"




> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա


Շատ եմ սիրում Դոստոևսկուն, իսկ նրան ճանաչելու լավագույն հնարավորություններից մեկը հենց այս գիրքն է՝ իր բանտյին հուշերի վրա հիմնված:




> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)


     В отдаленных краях Сибири, среди степей, гор  или  непроходимых  лесов, попадаются изредка  маленькие  города,  с  одной,  много  с  двумя  тысячами жителей, деревянные, невзрачные, с двумя церквами - одной в  городе,  другой на кладбище, - города, похожие более на хорошее подмосковное  село,  чем  на город.




> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել


81 (4-րդ գլուխ)




> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


Անչափ հետաքրքիր է:
Դոստոևսկուն սիրում եմ հատկապես նրա համար, որ նույնիսկ ամենաանմարդկային պայմաններում մարդու մեջ մարդ է փնտրում, ու ամենակարևորը՝ գտնում է…


Հ.Գ.



> В конце жизни Достоевский так сформулировал свое художническое credo: «При полном реализме найти в человеке человека».
> Բորիս Տիխոմիրով, «Կենդանի հոգին մեռյալ տանը»

----------

Chilly (08.12.2012), Peace (08.12.2012), Quyr Qery (13.12.2012), Շինարար (07.12.2012), Ուլուանա (08.12.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*:
Վլադիմիր Նաբոկով - Լոլիտա


*2. Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
*Կարդացել էի ռուսերեն ու ցերեկ չէ առաջին օրը համոզված էի, թե կարդացել եմ բնագրով: :Fool:  Կատարյալ տխմար եմ: Էն օրը ավտոբուսի մեջ մտքովս անցավ, որ պիտի որ անգլերեն գրած լինի: :Pardon: 


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
*Lolita, light of my life, fire of my loins. My sin, my soul. Lo-lee-ta: the tip of the tongue taking a trip of three steps down the palate to tap, at three, on the teeth. Lo. Lee. Ta.  :Love: 


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
*Մի 20 էջ եմ կարդացել դեռ: 


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
*Գործը արտակարգ ա: Սկանդալային-նաբոկովոտ: Բայց դե էս անգամ լեզվին եմ շատ ուշադրություն դարձնում: Ու, մեղմ ասած, ցնցող ա: Կարդացածս ամենասահուն ու փափուկ անգլերեն տեքստերից ա:

----------

CactuSoul (08.12.2012), Chuk (09.12.2012), Freeman (18.12.2012), Quyr Qery (13.12.2012), Rhayader (09.12.2012), Yevuk (10.12.2012), Շինարար (09.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*:
Դանիել Քիզ - «Ծաղիկներ Էլջերնոնի համար»

*2. Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Շատ վաղուց ինչ-որ առիթով ինչ-որ մեկն իմ բլոգում մեկնաբանություն էր թողել ու խորհուրդ տվել էս գիրքը կարդալ: Ականջի հետև գցեցի: Հետո ակումբում սկսեցին իրար խորհուրդ տալ: Էդպես մտածեցի՝ երևի արժե կարդալ:

[B]3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Dr Strauss says I should rite down what I think and remembir and evrey thing that happins to me from now on.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
*
1%, նոր եմ սկսել

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
*
Հլը որ՝ բացասական: Հասկանում եմ, որ հեղինակը փորձել ա մտավոր հետամնացի տեքստ ստեղծել, բայց ախր իրականում ինքը դիսլեքսիկի տեքստ ա ստեղծել. մտավոր հետամնացը սենց բարդ ստորադասական նախադասություններ չի կարա կազմի, իսկ ուղղագրական սխալներով մտավոր հետամնացություն չեն դիագնոզում, դիագնոզում են դիսլեքսիա: Լավ, հլը տեսնենք՝ ուր ա տանում:

----------

Freeman (18.12.2012), Quyr Qery (13.12.2012), Շինարար (09.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*:
> Դանիել Քիզ - «Ծաղիկներ Էլջերնոնի համար»
> 
> *2. Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
> Շատ վաղուց ինչ-որ առիթով ինչ-որ մեկն իմ բլոգում մեկնաբանություն էր թողել ու խորհուրդ տվել էս գիրքը կարդալ: Ականջի հետև գցեցի: Հետո ակումբում սկսեցին իրար խորհուրդ տալ: Էդպես մտածեցի՝ երևի արժե կարդալ:
> 
> [B]3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
> Dr Strauss says I should rite down what I think and remembir and evrey thing that happins to me from now on.
> 
> ...


Բյուր, էդ մարդու մոտ ընդամենը գրավոր խոսքը բանավորից հետ ա ընկած: Որովհետև գրավոր խոսք օգտագործելու հնարավորություն/կարիք չի ունեցել: Դիսլեքսիկ չի, ոնց լսում ա բառերը, նենց էլ գրում ա: Կամ ենթադրում ա: Կարդա, կարդա :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էդ մարդու մոտ ընդամենը գրավոր խոսքը բանավորից հետ ա ընկած: Որովհետև գրավոր խոսք օգտագործելու հնարավորություն/կարիք չի ունեցել: Դիսլեքսիկ չի, ոնց լսում ա բառերը, նենց էլ գրում ա: Կամ ենթադրում ա: Կարդա, կարդա


Ռայ, բա դիսլեքսիկների մոտ էլ ա գրավոր խոսքը բանավորից հետ ընկած, ու բառերը ոնց լսում, նենց էլ գրում են: Համենայնդեպս, սա մտավոր հետամնացի տեքստ չի: Կամ ինձ խաբել են՝ հերոսը մտավոր հետամնաց չի, ուրիշ խնդիր ունի, կամ էլ հեղինակը լավ չի ուսումնասիրել մտավոր հետամնացի լեզուն ինչ տեսք ունի: Ի դեպ, էս ուղղագրական սխալների օվկիանոսում տարօրինակ ա, որ որոշ բավական բարդ բառեր ճիշտ ա գրած:

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, բա դիսլեքսիկների մոտ էլ ա գրավոր խոսքը բանավորից հետ ընկած, ու բառերը ոնց լսում, նենց էլ գրում են: Համենայնդեպս, սա մտավոր հետամնացի տեքստ չի: Կամ ինձ խաբել են՝ հերոսը մտավոր հետամնաց չի, ուրիշ խնդիր ունի, կամ էլ հեղինակը լավ չի ուսումնասիրել մտավոր հետամնացի լեզուն ինչ տեսք ունի: Ի դեպ, էս ուղղագրական սխալների օվկիանոսում տարօրինակ ա, որ որոշ բավական բարդ բառեր ճիշտ ա գրած:


Կարդա, վերջացրու, ասում եմ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարդա, վերջացրու, ասում եմ


ուֆ, սպասի, ի դեպ, նոր հայտնաբերեցի, որ ոչ թե պատմվածքն եմ կարդու, այլ վեպը  :LOL:  դե էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով չի էրևում

----------


## Հայկօ

> ուֆ, սպասի, ի դեպ, նոր հայտնաբերեցի, որ ոչ թե պատմվածքն եմ կարդու, այլ վեպը  դե էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով չի էրևում


Պատմվածքը կարդա:

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2012), Rhayader (09.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պատմվածքը կարդա:


լավ, սպասի ման գամ: եթե քինդլային տարբերակ ճարեմ, կկարդամ

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, իմ ուղարկածը վեպն ա՞: 
Ես դա պատմվածքի անվան տակ եմ գտել  :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ ուղարկածը վեպն ա՞: 
> Ես դա պատմվածքի անվան տակ եմ գտել


եսի՞մ, երևի վեպն ա: երկարոտ ա, բայց նենց շաատ երկար չի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> եսի՞մ, երևի վեպն ա: երկարոտ ա, բայց նենց շաատ երկար չի:


Բա ոնց իմանանք...ես էլ եմ հեսա կարդալու դա, սաղ ասում են՝ պատմվածքը կարդա:
Պատմվածքը քանի՞ էջ ա, ժող:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գալ, քո ուղարկած տարբերակը լավ տնտղեցի, գլուխ-մլուխներ ունի:  :Sad:  Կարծում եմ՝ պատմվածքը դժվար գլուխ-մլուխ ունենար, համ էլ կոպիտ հաշվարկ կատարեցի, պարզեցի, որ սա մոտ 200 էջ ա: Ինտերնետում գտա պատմվածքը, բայց քինդըլային տարբերակը չի: հեսա տեսնեմ կճարեմ, թե չէ, կդնեմ ստեղ: տեսականորեն կարամ սա .mobi սարքեմ, բայց չգիտեմ՝ տառերն ինչքան տեղը կմնան:

----------

Գալաթեա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ոնց որ թե սա է պատմվածքը. http://www.e-reading.org.ua/mobi.php..._story%29.mobi
Այլ ֆորմատներով քաշելու համար՝ http://www.e-reading.org.ua/book.php?book=72046
Գնաց Քինդլ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց որ թե սա է պատմվածքը. http://www.e-reading.org.ua/mobi.php..._story%29.mobi
> Այլ ֆորմատներով քաշելու համար՝ http://www.e-reading.org.ua/book.php?book=72046
> Գնաց Քինդլ


հա, սա վեց անգամ փոքր ա մյուսից  :Jpit:  մերսիներ

----------


## kivera

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Դավիթ Մկր-Սարգսյան
«Երկվություն»

2.Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ են գրում ժամանակակիցները

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
«Փոխվել էր դարը, փոխվել հազարամյակը: Մարդկությունը տիեզերական արագությամբ մխրճվում էր զարգացումների և արմատական փոփոխությունների հորձանուտը, ասես, շտապելով օր առաջ վերջակետ դնելու համաշխարհային պատմությանը»:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
63

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Սպասում եմ վերջին: Խաչոյի մտքերը երբեմն շատ հետաքրքիր են:

----------


## Rhayader

Բյուր, Գալ, պատմվածքն էլ ա գլուխներով :Smile:  բայց մեծ չի: 27k = մոտ 25,000 նիշ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մարդկությունը տիեզերական արագությամբ մխրճվում էր զարգացումների և արմատական փոփոխությունների հորձանուտը


Մենակ այս նախադասությունը հերիք կլիներ, որ ես գիրքը դնեմ սեղանին ու էլ երբեք ձեռք չտամ:

----------

Freeman (18.12.2012), Moonwalker (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (13.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2012), Շինարար (09.12.2012), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

պարտադիր ու հնարավոր չի, որ բոլորը բոլոր գրքերը կարդան


> Մենակ այս նախադասությունը հերիք կլիներ, որ ես գիրքը դնեմ սեղանին ու էլ երբեք ձեռք չտամ:

----------


## Rhayader

> պարտադիր ու հնարավոր չի, որ բոլորը բոլոր գրքերը կարդան


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ոճային առումով նման մոնստր նախադասություն գրելը ցանկացած հեղինակի համար աններելի է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Գալ, պատմվածքն էլ ա գլուխներով բայց մեծ չի: 27k = մոտ 25,000 նիշ:


Հա, Ներսեսի ուղարկածը պատմվածքն ա: Բայց քինդըլում ըստ գլուխների չի բաժանված, ըստ օրերի ա:

----------


## kivera

Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ նշել էի` ինձ հետաքրքիրա թե ինչ են գրում ժամանակակից հայ գրողները. միայն ընթերցելուց հետո կարող եմ կարծիքս հայտնել:


> Համաձայն եմ, բայց ոճային առումով նման մոնստր նախադասություն գրելը ցանկացած հեղինակի համար աններելի է:

----------


## Yevuk

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Мирзакарим Норбеков – "Опыт дурака, или ключ к прозрению. Как избавиться от очков"


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Մի քանի տարի առաջ մամաս իր ընկերուհուց վերցրել էր գիրքը ու այնքա՜ն էր հավանել, որ քսերոքս էր արել՝ գրախանութներում այն չճարելով: Բայց քանի որ այդ ժամանակ փոքր էր ու չէի հասկանում, թե ինչու պետք է կարդամ տվյալ գիրքը, եթե աչքերի հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ (առաջին հայացքից գիրքը ակնոցներից ազատվելու մասին է): Մի ամիս առաջ էլ աչքովս ընկավ տվյալ քսերոքսը ու մի քանի էջ կարդալով, որոշեցի, որ անպայման պետք է կարդամ: Երկու օր առաջ էլ ծանոթներիցս մեկը տվյալ գրքի մասին խոսք բացեց, ու դա վերջին "կաթիլ"-ն էր:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

"Убедительная просьба людям, с обрезанным чувством юмора, кастрированным оптимизмом, гипертрофированной обидчивостью, изучившим науку как быть лживым, т. е. этику, тем, кто знает, что все люди сволочи, кого уволили с работы или собираются уволить, кто стареет или думает о старости, кто разведен или намеревается разводиться, у кого полностью отсутствует сексуальность, а также страдающим метеоризмом умникам и ОСОБЕННО ОЧКАРИКАМ, которые на носу таскают модную сантехнику для глаз, эту книгу брать в руки, читать и тем более заниматься по ней НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЮ! И хотя эти проблемы мы в книге решаем, но это не для Вас!"


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

23 %


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Էս տհաճ ձմանը էս գիրքը միակն ա, որ ինձ իսկականից ծիծաղեցնում ա ու կարդալուց մեծ հաճույք եմ ստանում: Հուսով եմ՝ ուշ կվերջացնեմ:

----------

Rhayader (10.12.2012), Ուլուանա (10.12.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Շառլ Բոդլեր, «Չարի ծաղիկներ»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա – Վերնագիրը հավանեցի

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) – Չորս բոլորս սատանան խլրտում է անդադրում...

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել– Դեռ նոր եմ սկսել

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա–  :Love:  Հիանալի գիրք է

----------

CactuSoul (10.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ինձ չխեղդեք, չսպանեք, բայց Ալջերնոնը դուրս չեկավ  :Sad:

----------


## Rhayader

> ինձ չխեղդեք, չսպանեք, բայց Ալջերնոնը դուրս չեկավ


Հերետիկոս  :Beee:

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (10.12.2012), Հայկօ (10.12.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ինձ չխեղդեք, չսպանեք, բայց Ալջերնոնը դուրս չեկավ


Վերջերս, երբ կողքի թեմայում հղումը դրել էին, ես էլ պատմվածքը կարդացի: Առանձնապես չտպավորեց: Վատը չէր, բայց էդքան գովեստների համեմատ էն չէր: Նրանով էր լավ, որ հեշտ, սահուն կարդացվում էր, հետևաբար՝ գրողը գրել գիտի: Բայց սովորական պատմվածք էր, ոչ մի հանճարեղ բան չկար մեջը:
 :Pardon:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.12.2012), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջերս, երբ կողքի թեմայում հղումը դրել էին, ես էլ պատմվածքը կարդացի: Առանձնապես չտպավորեց: Վատը չէր, բայց էդքան գովեստների համեմատ էն չէր: Նրանով էր լավ, որ հեշտ, սահուն կարդացվում էր, հետևաբար՝ գրողը գրել գիտի: Բայց սովորական պատմվածք էր, ոչ մի հանճարեղ բան չկար մեջը:


Ըհը, գրողը գիտել գիտի, բայց էս էն դեպքերից էր, որ հա ուզում էի գրողին կարդալու ուղարկել:

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, էդ նույն գրողն ուրիշ ի՞նչ ա գրել (մինչև կպատասխանեք, գնամ ես էլ փորեմ, բայց ձեր կարծիքն էլ ա հետաքրքիր):

----------


## Sagittarius

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Vernor Vinge "Rainbows End" 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա – Ընկերներիցս մեկը խորհուրդ տվեց

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) – The first bit of dumb luck came disguised as a public embarrassment for the European Center for Defense against Disease. On July 23, schoolchildren in Algiers claimed that a respiratory epidemic was spreading across the Mediterranean. The claim was based on clever analysis of antibody data from the mass transit systems of Algiers and Naples. 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել– 132/335

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա– կավարտեմ, նոր

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Նարինե Կոռյան, «Երիքով»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Ներկայացված է Օրանժ գրական մրցանակին, էդպես, կարդացի ու քվեարկեցի, այսինքն՝ քվեարկեցի, նոր կարդացի, ինչ կարևոր ա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Ականջներում տարօրինակ խշշոց կար:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

Արդեն ավարտեցի:


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, վերջում նույնիսկ սարսռացի: Մի քիչ գովազդային ա դառնում գրառումս, բայց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, անպայման կարդացեք ու քվեարկեք:

----------

Freeman (20.01.2013), Ամպ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
> 
> Նարինե Կոռյան, «Երիքով»


Ապրես Շին: Քեզ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, Նարինե Կռոյանին ինձ համար բացահայտելու համար: Շատ լավ ստեղծագործություն է, ու իսկապես մի շնչով կարդացվում է, ինչպես բոլոր նրանք՝ իր ստեղծագոր
ություններից, որոնք կարդացել եմ: Ու հատկապես դուրս գալիս է տեխնիկական, էսպես ասած ֆիզիկա-կաթեմատիկական նուրբ համեմատությունները:

Քվեարկելուց բան չհասկացա, մնացածներն էլ (մրցույթից)  չեմ կարդացել, բայց սա շատ լավն էր:

----------

Շինարար (20.01.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
> 
> Նարինե Կոռյան, «Երիքով»


Անցյալ տարի էլ էի իրան քվեարկել, ու էլի քո խորհրդով  :Smile:  բայց էս անգամ ձևը չգտա, պմ արա կամ ստեղ ասա, էլի

----------

Շինարար (20.01.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Քանի որ մանգաներին նվիրված առանձին թեմա չկա, էս թեմայում կգրեմ:

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Հիրոմու Արակավա, «Պողպատե Ալքիմիկոսը» ('Fullmetal Alchemist')

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Անիմեի երկու տարբերակն էլ նայել էի, դուրս շատ էին եկել, հատկապես brotherhood-ը, ու դրա պատճառով սկսեցի անիմեներ նայել, հիմա կարող ա սկսեմ մանգաները կարդալ  :Think: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

սենց մի բան՝



*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

Էջը չգիտեմ, բայց համարյա վերջացրել եմ, մնում ա լրացումները


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Շատ լավն ա, սցենարով brotherhood-ի անիմեից համարյա չի տարբերվում, բայց մի քանի նրբություններ կան, որոնք անիմեի մեջ տեղ չէին գտել, իսկ մանգայի արժեքը մենակ ավելի էին բարձրացնում:

----------

Հայկօ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Անցյալ տարի էլ էի իրան քվեարկել, ու էլի քո խորհրդով  բայց էս անգամ ձևը չգտա, պմ արա կամ ստեղ ասա, էլի


ուղղակի էս լինկով մտի, տակը լայք դիր

----------

Freeman (20.01.2013), Moonwalker (20.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապրես Շին: Քեզ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, Նարինե Կռոյանին ինձ համար բացահայտելու համար: Շատ լավ ստեղծագործություն է, ու իսկապես մի շնչով կարդացվում է, ինչպես բոլոր նրանք՝ իր ստեղծագոր
> ություններից, որոնք կարդացել եմ: Ու հատկապես դուրս գալիս է տեխնիկական, էսպես ասած ֆիզիկա-կաթեմատիկական նուրբ համեմատությունները:
> 
> Քվեարկելուց բան չհասկացա, մնացածներն էլ (մրցույթից)  չեմ կարդացել, բայց սա շատ լավն էր:


Ափսոս, որ Հավաքածուի մրցույթին էդպես մատների արանքով էր մոտեցել: Ես համ տխրեցի, համ էլ, որ իմացա, որն էր իր գրածը, ծիծաղս եկավ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.01.2013), Ամպ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Stephen King, "The Dark Tower V: Wolves of the Calla"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Աստծո ուղիներն անքննելի են:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Tian was blessed (though few farmers would have used such a word) with three patches: River Field, where his family had grown rice since time out of mind; Roadside Field, where ka-Jaffords had grown sharproot, pumpkin, and corn for those same long years and generations; and Son of a Bitch, a thankless tract which mostly grew rocks, blisters, and busted hopes. Tian wasn't the first Jaffords determined to make something of the twenty acres behind the home place; his Gran-pere, perfectly sane in most other respects, had been convinced there was gold there. Tian's Ma had been equally positive it would grow porin, a spice of great worth. Tian's particular insanity was madrigal. Of course madrigal would grow in Son of a Bitch. Must grow there. He'd gotten hold of a thousand seeds (and a dear penny they had cost him) that were now hidden beneath the floorboards of his bedroom. All that remained before planting next year was to break ground in Son of a Bitch. This chore was easier spoken of than accomplished.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

450/925


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Արտակարգ լավն է: Երևի շարքի ամենահումորով գիրքն է հինգերորդը, բայց հայր Կալահանի պահը վախենալի է:

----------

Freeman (20.01.2013), Moonwalker (20.01.2013), Sagittarius (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Դոն Դելիլիո "Սպիտակ աղմուկ"
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Պոստմոդեռնիստական ուղղության գրքեր էի փնտրում, կարդացի, որ այդ վեպը համարում են պոստմոդեռնիզմի ամենացայտուն, արժեքավոր գործը, որով գուցե հայտարարվել է նաև պոստմոդեռնիզմի ավարտը գրականության մեջ: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Многоместные «универсалы» подъехали в полдень – длинной сверкающей вереницей пронеслись через западную часть территории коллежа, змейкой обогнули оранжевую железную скульптуру из двутавровой балки и двинулись к общежитиям. На крышах автомобилей были навалены и тщательно закреплены чемоданы, битком набитые летней и зимней одеждой; коробки с шерстяными и стегаными одеялами, простынями и подушками, ботинками и туфлями, книгами и канцелярскими принадлежностями; свернутые коврики и спальные мешки; велосипеды, лыжи, рюкзаки, английские и ковбойские седла, надувные лодки.
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Վեցերորդ

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դժվար է առաջ գնում:

----------


## Moonwalker

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ռիչարդ Մեթեսոն - "I Am Legend" (հաա՜-հա, հենց *սրա* «գաղափարական նախնին» ա)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Քննությունների նեղ շրջան ա, ուղեղս գիշերները ավելի լուրջ բան ընկալելու ունակ չի: Ծավալն էլ տրամադրող էր: Համ էլ ահագին ժամանակ ա՝ որոշել էի: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
*
On those cloudy days, Robert Neville was never sure when sunset came, and sometimes they were in the streets before he could get back. 
If he had been more analytical, he might have calculated the approximate time of their arrival; but he still used the lifetime habit of judging nightfall by the sky, and on cloudy days that method didn't work. That was why he chose to stay near the house on those days.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

~40/160

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Էս հին դպրոցի հետապոկալիպտիկ վամպիրները ինձ ավելի են դզում: :Jpit:  Լավն ա, հիմնական պլուսը որ հերոսի մենախոսություններում ասելիք կա, մեկ-մեկ հետաքրքիր մտքեր են պատահում: Հիմիկվա հաճախ պատահող բազմահատոր մակուլատուրայից չի: Մենակ մեկ-մեկ նույն պարբերության մեջ տավտոլոգիան շատ ա լինում, ներվայնացնում ա:

----------

Arpine (20.01.2013), Smokie (06.02.2013), Հայկօ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


1. Նիկոլո Մաքիավելի, Տիրակալը
2.Վաղուց էի ցանկանում կարդալ, ալարում էի, այնքան ալարեցի, մինչև քննության նյութ դարձավ, արդեն միայն ցանկանալով չէ, պարտավոր եմ կարդալ  :Smile: 
3. Ներածությունը թռնում եմ, գրում հիմնական նյութից, որտեղ ենթավերնագիրն ավելին է ասում, քան առաջին նախադասությունը՝ Նիկոլո Մաքիավելիի ընծայագիրը նորին գերազանցություն Նիկոլո մեդիչիին:
4. 52էջ.
5. Դեռ սկիզբը կարդալուց, երբ նկարագրվում էր, թե ինչպես պիտի տիրակալը հաստատի իր իշխանությունը, ակամա զուգահեռներ էի տանում Լենինի գործողությունների ու Մաքիավելիի նկարագրի միջև, ոնց որ խելոք-խելոք Մաքիավելին ինչ ասել ա, ինքն արած լիներ  :Think:  Մաքիավելին շատ մատչելի ու շատ հետաքրքիր լեզվով է գրել, շատ ժամանակակից քաղաքագիտական դասագրքեր Տիրակալի շունն էլ չեն, ընդհանրապես, քաղաքագիտությամբ հետաքրքրվող ցանկացած մարդու խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ, թեև գրելաոճն էնպիսին է, որ անգամ որպես գեղարվեստական գիրք կարելի է դնել ու թերթել: Մի խոսքով/ժեստով/ ՝  :Hands Up:

----------

Arpine (20.01.2013), Ingrid (20.01.2013), Malxas (20.01.2013), Sambitbaba (20.01.2013), Ամպ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Kenny

1. Richard Dawkins - The God delusion (бог как иллюзия)
2. Լինելով աթեիստ, հետաքրքրվելով աթեիստական գրականությամբ տրամաբանական է գրքի ընտրությունը, հետո էլ զարմանալի է այսպիսի գիրք գտնել Երևանի գրադարանում, հետևում է, որ անպայման պետք է կարդայի
3. В детстве моя жена ненавидела свою школу и изо всех сил мечтала перейти в другую.
4. 49
5. Ընդհանուր առմամբ հետաքրքիր է, չէի ասի մի շնչով է կարդացվում, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր փաստեր է բերում գրողը, որը ցանկալի է իմանալ :Ճ

----------

Rhayader (22.01.2013), Skeptic (21.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> 1. Նիկոլո Մաքիավելի, Տիրակալը
> 2.Վաղուց էի ցանկանում կարդալ, ալարում էի, այնքան ալարեցի, մինչև քննության նյութ դարձավ, արդեն միայն ցանկանալով չէ, պարտավոր եմ կարդալ 
> 3. Ներածությունը թռնում եմ, գրում հիմնական նյութից, որտեղ ենթավերնագիրն ավելին է ասում, քան առաջին նախադասությունը՝ Նիկոլո Մաքիավելիի ընծայագիրը նորին գերազանցություն Նիկոլո մեդիչիին:
> 4. 52էջ.
> 5. Դեռ սկիզբը կարդալուց, երբ նկարագրվում էր, թե ինչպես պիտի տիրակալը հաստատի իր իշխանությունը, ակամա զուգահեռներ էի տանում Լենինի գործողությունների ու Մաքիավելիի նկարագրի միջև, ոնց որ խելոք-խելոք Մաքիավելին ինչ ասել ա, ինքն արած լիներ  Մաքիավելին շատ մատչելի ու շատ հետաքրքիր լեզվով է գրել, շատ ժամանակակից քաղաքագիտական դասագրքեր Տիրակալի շունն էլ չեն, ընդհանրապես, քաղաքագիտությամբ հետաքրքրվող ցանկացած մարդու խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ, թեև գրելաոճն էնպիսին է, որ անգամ որպես գեղարվեստական գիրք կարելի է դնել ու թերթել: Մի խոսքով/ժեստով/ ՝


Ինձ բացարձակ դուր չի եկել: Իր ժամանակի համար, հա, շատ կարևոր գիրք ա եղել, ու ընդամենը, մնացած գրածիդ հետ՝ գրելաոճի և այլնի հետ կապված, բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ: Իմ կարծիքով զուտ մասնագիտական հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող գիրք ա, բայց ոչ երբեք հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր ընթերցանություն պարգևող:

----------


## Skeptic

> 1. Richard Dawkins - The God delusion (бог как иллюзия)
> 2. Լինելով աթեիստ, հետաքրքրվելով աթեիստական գրականությամբ տրամաբանական է գրքի ընտրությունը, հետո էլ զարմանալի է այսպիսի գիրք գտնել Երևանի գրադարանում, հետևում է, որ անպայման պետք է կարդայի
> 3. В детстве моя жена ненавидела свою школу и изо всех сил мечтала перейти в другую.
> 4. 49
> 5. Ընդհանուր առմամբ հետաքրքիր է, չէի ասի մի շնչով է կարդացվում, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր փաստեր է բերում գրողը, որը ցանկալի է իմանալ :Ճ


Հաճելի ա տեսնել, որ Ակումբում աթեիստները շատացել են:  :Jpit: 

Ճիշտն ասած, ես մի շնչով եմ կարդացել  :Blush: 





1. Քրիստոֆեր Հիթչենս - «Աստված մեծ չէ: Ինչպես է կրոնը թունավորում ամեն ինչ» (Кристофер Хитченс - "Бог не любовь: Как религия все отравляет")
2. Հեղինակի՝ ինտերնետում հասանելի հոդվածների ու ելույթների մեծ մասին ծանոթ եմ, բայց գրքերից ոչ մեկը չէի կարդացել: Որոշեցի սկսել նրա ամենահայտնի գրքից, ձեռի հետ էլ՝ ծառայությունը թռցնել:
3. Если читатель, которому адресована эта книга, не удовлетворится простым несогласием с автором и начнет выяснять, какие грехи и пороки подвигли меня взяться за перо (а мой опыт подсказывает, что проповедники милосердия, сострадания и великодушия часто действуют именно таким образом), он не только бросит вызов непостижимому и совершенному творцу, который, надо полагать, сознательно сделал меня таким.
4. Մի քանի օր առաջ օնլայն-տարբերակը վերջացրեցի (թղթայինով 368 էջ ա):
5. Սա էլ կարդացի մի շնչով: Որոշ պնդումների հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց գնահատականս 5+ ա:

----------

Rhayader (22.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Օրսոն Սկոտ Քարդ - Էնդերի խաղը (Orson Scott Card - Ender's Game)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Էս շաբաթ համեմատաբար ազատ եմ, որոշեցի մի հետաքրքիր բան կարդալ, էս գիրքն էլ վաղուց հերթի մեջ ինձ էր սպասում: Համ էլ սկսել են ֆիլմը նկարահանել, որոշեցի մինչև ֆիլմի դուրս գալը գիրքը կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
"I've watched through his eyes, I've listened through his ears, and I tell you he's the one. Or at least as close as we're going to get."

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
25%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Պատանեկան տարիքի գիրք է, ես ավելի հասուն գործ էի սպասում: Բայց շատ լավն ա, ահավոր հեշտ ա կարդացվում ու հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Հայկօ (23.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> Դոն Դելիլիո "Սպիտակ աղմուկ"
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
> Պոստմոդեռնիստական ուղղության գրքեր էի փնտրում, կարդացի, որ այդ վեպը համարում են պոստմոդեռնիզմի ամենացայտուն, արժեքավոր գործը, որով գուցե հայտարարվել է նաև պոստմոդեռնիզմի ավարտը գրականության մեջ: 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
> Многоместные «универсалы» подъехали в полдень – длинной сверкающей вереницей пронеслись через западную часть территории коллежа, змейкой обогнули оранжевую железную скульптуру из двутавровой балки и двинулись к общежитиям. На крышах автомобилей были навалены и тщательно закреплены чемоданы, битком набитые летней и зимней одеждой; коробки с шерстяными и стегаными одеялами, простынями и подушками, ботинками и туфлями, книгами и канцелярскими принадлежностями; свернутые коврики и спальные мешки; велосипеды, лыжи, рюкзаки, английские и ковбойские седла, надувные лодки.
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> Վեցերորդ
> 
> ...


Հիմա, երբ արդեն մի քանի օր է, ինչ վերջացրել եմ վեպը, որը ընթացքում շատ կլանող էր և արագ կարդացվեց, կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ կարդալ: Կարծում եմ՝ շատ հետաքրքիր մտքերի հետ կբախվեք:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

* Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Yann Martel ««Life of Pi»»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Ինտերնետով պատահական հանդիպեց, հետո մի 100 էջ կարդալուց հետո հայտնաբերեցի, որ կինոն էլ նկարել ու նույնիսկ արդեն մեծ էկրաններին կա, դրանից ոգևորվելով ավելի հաճույքով սկսեցի կարդալ

* 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
My suffering left me sad and gloomy.

Academic study and the steady, mindful practice of religion slowly brought me back to life. I have remained a faithful Hindu, Christian and Muslim. I decided to stay in Toronto. After one year of high school, I attended the University of Toronto and took a double-major Bachelor's degree

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

390

* 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
տեղ-տեղ մի քիչ երկարացրածա, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ հետաքրքիր ու ուտվող գիրքը:««Ռոբինզոն Կռուզոի»» ոճի մեջ ա,  ուղղակի ««update»» արած 1.01 վերսիայի  :Smile:

----------

ivy (08.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.02.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - For Whom the Bell Tolls

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Մեր կուրսի ни с того ни с сего փիս կարդացող դարձած աղջիկներն են «փաթաթել» վզիս: :Jpit:  Իսկ իրականում Le Monde-ի 20-րդ դարի թոփ 100-յակում ա: Որոշել եմ ողջ ցուցակը կարդամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

He lay flat on the brown, pine-needled floor of the forest, his chin on his folded arms, and high overhead the wind blew in the tops of the pine trees. The mountainside sloped gently where he lay; but below it was steep and he could see the dark of the oiled road winding through the pass. There was a stream alongside the road and far down the pass he saw a mill beside the stream and the falling water of the dam, white in the summer sunlight.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

~200/471

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

*Ցնցված չեմ, բայց լավն ա, դուրս գալիս ա: Մի քիչ դանդաղ ա զարգանում ԻՀԿ, բայց երկարուձիգ մոնոլոգները դզում են: Հա ու ոնց որ միշտ, չգիտես խի, սկսել եմ հավանել ֆաշիստներին: Ուզում եմ, որ վերջում տան-ջախջախեն, ոնց որ իրականում: ::}:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.02.2013), Yevuk (06.02.2013), Ամպ (09.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.02.2013), Հայկօ (06.02.2013)

----------


## cold skin

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

*Рей Бредбери- Вино из одуванчиков*

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:

*Հը՜մ, Բրեդբիձուկին սիրում եմ: Սրտիցս ա գրում:
*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):

*Утро было тихое, город, окутанный тьмой, мирно нежился в постели
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:

*101/212*


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:

*«Մենք բոլորս ժամանակի մեքենա ենք: Ահա թե ինչու իմ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ես գտնվում եմ ծերերի հմայքի տակ»:

----------

Rhayader (10.02.2013), Ruby Rue (06.02.2013), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013), Srtik (11.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.02.2013), Yevuk (07.02.2013), Ամպ (09.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.02.2013), Դատարկություն (16.02.2013), Հայկօ (06.02.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

* 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Philip K. Dick-A Scanner Darkly(Помутнение)

* 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

նախ էս շարքի գրքերից ա, երկրորդն էլ նարկոմանիայի՝ և դրա կախվածության մասին ա(վերջերս էտ թեման սկեսել ա դուր գալ) 

* 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Жил на свете парень, который целыми днями вытряхивал из волос букашек. Терпя от них неслыханные мучения, он простоял как-то раз восемь часов под горячим душем — и все равно букашки оставались в волосах и вообще на всем теле. Через месяц букашки завелись в легких.

*Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

42/156


* 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Սկիզբը խոստումնալից էր, պտի որ լավ ըլնի

----------

ivy (08.02.2013), Rhayader (10.02.2013), Հայկօ (07.02.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


1. Անրի Վեռնոյ <<ՄԱՅՐԻԿ>>
2. նոր ա ձեռքիս տակ ընկել, հետո էլ ֆիլմը շատ եմ հավանում
3.Մայրիկը մեռնում էր:
4. 34-րդ
5. հավերժ հիշենք բոլորին

----------


## LisBeth

1. Չակ Պալանիկ "Օրորոցային"
2. Չեմ որոշել, ուղղակի վերցրի ու սկսեցի կարդալ:
3. Սկսվում էր գրքի գովազդով, մոտավորապես "Այսպիսի Չակ Պալանիկ դուք դեռ չեք կարդացել..."
4. Մեջտեղներում եմ:
5. Այսպիսի Չակ Պալանիկ ես դեռ չեմ կարդացել, ես Չակ Պալանիկ ընդհանրապես չեմ կարդացել, կկարդամ: Տպավորչ է... հատկապես հակադարձ պերիստալտիկայի նկարագրությունը: Խորիմաստ մտքեր, իրադարձություններ, առեղծված կա: Հերոսը դիտորդի դերում, ոչ մի խոսք իր մասին, լավ է մտածված: Կարծիքս ավարտուն տեսք կունենա երևի երբ վերջացնեմ:

----------

Smokie (12.02.2013), Ամպ (09.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.02.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

* 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Stephen King ««Misery»»

* 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

_Ստիվեն Քինգ_. ամեն ինչ ասված է

* 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

But sometimes the sounds - like the pain - faded, and then there was only the haze. He remembered darkness solid darkness had come before the haze. Did that mean he was making progress? Let there be light (even of the hazy variety), and the light was good, and so on and so on? Had those sounds existed in the darkness? He didn't know the answers to any of these questions. 

* Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

45/369

* 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Սարսափելի է, հետքրքիր է: Լուրջ արդեն վախենում եմ   :Sad:  :Smile:

----------

cold skin (22.02.2013), Ingrid (16.02.2013), Moonwalker (08.09.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Յարոսլավ Հաշեկ - «Քաջարի զինվոր Շվեյկի արկածները»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Գիրքը ինձ հայրս էր խորհուրդ տվել ընկերներիցս ոմանք: Մեկ էլ զարմացել էի, որ այս հաստափոր ու ոչ մանկական գիրքը հանձնարարել էին փոքր քրոջս՝ երրորդ դասարանում: Ես էլ որոշեցի կարդամ, տեսնեմ ինչ է...

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
-Ուրեմն, մեր Ֆերդինանդին խփել են, - ասաց աղախինը պան Շվեյկին, որը մի քանի տարի առաջ, երբ բժշկական հանձնաժողովը նրան ապուշ էր համարել, թողել էր զինվորական ծառայությունը և այժմ զբաղվում էր շներ՝ անճոռնի խառնածիններ վաճառելով, որոնց համար ազնվածնական ցեղագրություն էր հորինում:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
49/616

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Երկար ժամանակ է անցել գիրքը գրվելուց հետո, բայց քաղաքանությունը նույնն է մնացել: Ակտուալ է այսօրվա Հայաստանի համար. «գործ տվող» ոստիկանները, մարդկանց սադրելն ու հրահրելը, անկապ տեղը մարդկանց բանտ նստեցնելը և այլն:
Գիրքը պարզ լեզվով է գրած, բայց «համով» ու սուր:
Սիրեցի և՛ Շվեյկին, և՛ գիրքը:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2013), Moonwalker (06.03.2013), Ամպ (05.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.03.2013), Դավիթ (23.03.2013), Հայկօ (05.03.2013), Վոլտերա (29.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Նաբոկովի «Կամերա օբսկուրան»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Գիրք նվիրելու օրվա առթիվ ֆեյսբուքում Սեդա Շեկոյանը մրցույթ էր հայտարարել, պետք էր համոզել, որ գիրքը տա: Ես էլ համոզեցի (թե չէ ինչ լայք, ինչ բան): Տենց, մի քանի օր առաջ գիրքը հասավ, ասեցի՝ կարդամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Կներեք, կիրիլիցա չկա կոմպիս վրա, տրանսլիտն էլ ակումբում արգելվում ա  :Jpit: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
10/254

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Տո ինչ կարծիք է: Հազար տարի առաջ եմ վերջին անգամ ռուսերեն գեղարվեստական գիրք կարդացել: Մի հատ հլը լեզվին հաշտվեմ, հետո կմտածեմ՝ դուրս գալի՞ս ա, թե՞ չէ

----------

CactuSoul (06.03.2013), Moonwalker (06.03.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Կներեք, կիրիլիցա չկա կոմպիս վրա, տրանսլիտն էլ ակումբում արգելվում ա


Մենակ ե՞ս եմ էս մեջբերման մասերը ալարում ձեռքով հավաքեմ, գուգլում, copy-paste եմ անում: ::}: *



1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ուիլիամ Ֆոլքներ - «Շառաչ և ցասում» ("The Sound and the Fury")

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Վաղուց իրա հերթին էր սպասում: Երեկ վերջապես սկսեցի: Իմ մոտ տենց լինում ա, որ ամիսներով գրքի երեսին չեմ ուզում նայել (ներառյալ մասնագիտականը, ինչը հեչ լավ չի: :Jpit:  ): Երեկ գիշերը հաջողվեց կոտրել սառույցը: Հիմա, երբ արդեն կպել եմ, էլ պոկ գալ չկա: Համ էլ՝ 




> Le Monde-ի 20-րդ դարի թոփ 100-յակում ա: Որոշել եմ ողջ ցուցակը կարդամ:


*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

April 6th, 1928 
Through the fence, between the curling flower spaces, I could see them hitting. They were coming toward where the flag was and I went along the fence. Luster was hunting in the grass by the flower tree. They took the flag out, and they were hitting. Then they put the flag back and they went to the table, and he hit and the other hit. Then they went on, and I went along the fence. Luster came away from the flower tree and we went along the fence and they stopped and we stopped and I looked through the fence while Luster was hunting in the grass.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

~15/336

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
*
Գժանոց ա: :Jpit:  Չպիտի մի պահ անգամ ուշադրությունդ շեղես՝ ստիպված պիտի հետ գաս: Հեշտ չի կարդացվում, բայց նենց չի որ չուզելով ես էջերը թերթում: Նենց ուրախ եմ, որ ոչ շաբլոն շարադրանքի գործ ա: Տեսնենք, տեսնենք՝ ինչ ա լինում: Մինչև հիմա, չգիտեմ խի, մոտս ասոցացվում ա Ազնավուրի Hier Encore-ի հետ: :Pardon:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.03.2013), Շինարար (06.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> April 6th, 1928 
> Through the fence, between the curling flower spaces, I could see them hitting. They were coming toward where the flag was and I went along the fence. Luster was hunting in the grass by the flower tree. They took the flag out, and they were hitting. Then they put the flag back and they went to the table, and he hit and the other hit. Then they went on, and I went along the fence. Luster came away from the flower tree and we went along the fence and they stopped and we stopped and I looked through the fence while Luster was hunting in the grass.


Ինչ սիրուն ա պատմում: Ահա առաջին նախադասությունը դնելու իմաստը, տեսնես ու ուզես: Ափսոս, առաջիկայում դժվար հասնեմ դրան:

----------

Moonwalker (06.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ էս մեջբերման մասերը ալարում ձեռքով հավաքեմ, գուգլում, copy-paste եմ անում:


Ես ալարում եմ գուգլել  :LOL:  ի դեպ, դրա համար էլ ա կիրիլիցա պետք

----------

Smokie (07.03.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*


Ֆրանց Կաֆկա ««Դղյակը»»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Վաղուց ուզում էի կարդալ էս գիրքը, բայց առիթը վերջերս հայտնվեց

3. *Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


Ուշ երեկո էր, երբ Կ-ն տեղ հասավ: Գյուղը ծածկված էր ձյան հաստ շերտով: Դզյակի բարձունքը չէր երևում, մութն ու մշուշը այնպես էին պարուրել շրջակայքը, որդղյակից լույսի աղոտ նշույլ անգամ չէր թափանցում:  

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
26/375

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Յանի ինչ եմ կարդացել, որ կարծիք էլ հայտնեմ... որ ոչ վատա, ոչ լավ ա

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.03.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ստիվեն Քինգ «Բջջային»

*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Ստիվենին առաջին անգամ ծանոթացա «Կանաչ մղոն» ֆիլմի շնորհիվ, որից հետո հետաքրքվեցի գրականությամբ: «Փայլում»-ից հետո որոշեցի սա կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Այն իրադարձությունը, որը հայտնի դարձավ որպես «Իմպուլս», տեղի ունեցավ հոկտեմբերի մեկի կեսօրին՝ ժամը երեքն անց երեքին, եթե հաշվենք արևելյան ժամային գոտիով:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

465/480

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Շատ լավ գիրք ա: «Փայլում»-ի նման ինձ քաշեց իրա մեջ: Եթե կարողանամ, բանակում էլ «Մութ աշտարակը» կկարդամ:

----------

cold skin (22.03.2013), Ingrid (15.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.03.2013), Հայկօ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Բերնհարդ Շլինկ

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա: 
Զանգակ հրատարակչության մրցույթի ժամանակ էի նվեր ստացել:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Տասնհինգ տարեկանում ես հիվանդացա դեղնախտով:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
Վերջին՝ 191:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Հետաքրքիր ստեղծագործություն է. հատկապես անսպասելի լուծումներն են գրավում: Նույն իրադարձությունը տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր դիտանկյան տակ տարբեր տեսք է ստանում: Իսկ թե ինչն է ճիշտը, ինչը ոչ, ամեն ընթերցող ինքն իր համար է գտնում, եթե իհարկե կա միակողմանի ճշմարտություն:

----------


## Ingrid

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
> 
> Ստիվեն Քինգ «Բջջային»
> 
> *
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
> 
> Ստիվենին առաջին անգամ ծանոթացա «Կանաչ մղոն» ֆիլմի շնորհիվ, որից հետո հետաքրքվեցի գրականությամբ: «Փայլում»-ից հետո որոշեցի սա կարդալ:
> 
> ...


Ես "Մութ աշտարակ"-ի երկու գրքերը կարդացել եմ, շատ լավն են, կլանող: Ճիշտ է՝ առաջին գիրքը կեսից նոր դառնում է կլանող, բայց հետո ավելի ու ավելի է գրավում:
Հիմա էլ սկսել եմ "Ջերալդի խաղը", բայց անգլերենով եմ կարդում ձգձգվում է:

----------

Two-Face (16.03.2013)

----------


## cold skin

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

*Ստեֆըն Հոքինգ«Ժամանակի համառոտ պատմություն»* 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:

*Հոքինգին վաղուց եմ ուսումնասիրում` մեծ պայթյունից մինչև սև խոռոչներ  :Smile: 
*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):

*Առօրյա կյանքում մենք համարյա անտեղյակ ենք աշխարհի կառուցվածքին:
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:

*45/192*


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:

*Հիացած եմ, անընդհատ հիշում եմ, որ կազմված ենք ատոմներից, որոնց կայունությամբ է պայմանավորված մեր գոյությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (22.03.2013), Skeptic (23.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (23.03.2013), Դավիթ (23.03.2013), Հայկօ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Նանո

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

Դեն Բրաուն, Հրեշտակներ և սատանաներ

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:

Արդեն ծանոթ էի Դեն Բրաունին, ու ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է նրա ստեղծագործությունները ընթերցել:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):

Физик Леонардо Ветра почувствовал смрадный запах горелого мяса и поняал, что это прижигают его собственную плоть. 
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:

69


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:

Շատ լավն է: Համ պատմությունն է հետաքրքիր, համ էլ ընդհանուր ինֆորմացիան է սովորաբար Դեն Բրաունի ստեղծագործություններում շատ:

----------

Հայկօ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Katka

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Չարլզ Բուկովսկի «Կանայք»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Ամոթ ա, մինչև հիմա Բուկովսկի չեմ կարդացել :Xeloq: , կենտրոնացած ի նկատի ունեմ

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Ես արդեն 50 տարեկան եմ և կնոջ հետ անկողնում չեմ եղել արդեն չորս տարի:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

30

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Եսիմ, երկակի է, հավեսով չեմ կարդում...բայց մի քանի ստեղծագործություն կարդալուց հետո կարծիք կկազմեմ:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Լ.Ն. Տոլստոյ՝ Աննա Կարենինա

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Շուտ պիտի կարդայի, բայց երեկ պատահաբար ֆիլմի վերջին կադրերը տեսնելուց որոշեցի էլ չհետաձգել...

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
_Բոլոր երջանիկ ընտանիքները նման են իրար, յուրաքանչյուր դժբախտ ընտանիք դժբախտ է յուրովի_:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Առաջին մաս 132 էջ.

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Մինչև Աննայի կերպարին հասնելը ավելի արագ էի կարդում, հետաքրքրությունը շատ ավելի մեծ էր, հետո...
Ամենաշատը կերպարներն եմ հավանել, շատ հարազատ են թվում՝ հատկապես Լևինի կերպարի մեջ ինձ եմ տեսնում.....

----------


## CactuSoul

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*:
Վլադիմիր Նաբոկով, «Լոլիտա»


*2. Ինչո՞ւ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*



> Федор Достоевский, "Записки из мертвого дома"


Կարդում էի, կիսատ մնաց, եղբայրս ընտանիքով եկավ ԱՄՆ-ից… Երեխեքի հետ զբաղված՝ ժամանակ չէր լինում կարդալու: Ու քանի որ եղբայրս ինձ համար Kindle Paperwhite էր բերել, իսկ AniwaRը մի քանի ամիս առաջ էլեկտրոնային ահագին գրքեր էր տվել, որոշեցի դրանք լցնեմ Kindle-իս մեջ, որ գիշերը կարդամ, մինչև Դոստոևսկուն վերադառնալու հնարավորություն կունենամ: Ցանկում "Записки…"-ն չկար, ես էլ սկսեցի ուրիշ բան փնտրել: Աչքս ընկավ էս գրքին, հիշեցի Moonwalker-ի գրառումը ու սկսեցի դա կարդալ:
_Օգտվելով առթից՝ ուզում եմ շնորհակալությունս հայտնել AniwaR-ին՝ Kindle-ի հետ ծանոթացնելու ու մի խուրձ ընտիր էլեկտրոնային գիրք տալու, Գալաթեային՝ facebook-ում Kindle Paperwhite-ի մասին հիացական ստատուս գրելու, Moonwalker-ին՝ գիրքը կարդալիս էդ մասին էս թեմայում գրելու, մեկ էլ Բարեկամին՝ կետերի մեջ «գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում»-ն ավելացնելու համար (դրա պատճառով եմ որոշել կարդալ):_


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*



> Lolita, light of my life, fire of my loins. My sin, my soul. Lo-lee-ta: the tip of the tongue taking a trip of three steps down the palate to tap, at three, on the teeth. Lo. Lee. Ta.


 :Love: 


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
61%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Արտակարգ լավ ա գրված, մտնում ես ամեն մի դրվագի մեջ: Էն էլ էս կարգի, կարելի ա ասել՝ տաբու թեմայի շուրջ ընենց գրել, որ ընթերցողը ապրումակցի հերոսիդ, մեղմ ասած հեշտ բան չի: Մի խոսքով, սպասում եմ՝ գիրքը պրծնեմ, որ նոր իմ տեսանկյունից սկսեմ նայել իրադարձություններին, հիմա ես ընդամենը վատ ձյաձյա եմ  :Pardon:

----------

Chilly (29.03.2013), cold skin (28.03.2013), Moonwalker (27.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.03.2013), Yevuk (31.03.2013)

----------


## Chilly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Բորմոր — Դեմիուրգների խաղերը

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Շուտ պիտի կարդայի, մի տեղ հատված էի տեսել, դուրըս էր եկել:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
_ Այսպիսով, 100 փաստ իմ մասին…_:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Վերջերում եմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հետաքրքիր է, խորանում է հարցերի մեջ, որոնք միշտ էլ ինձ հետաքրքրել են: Գիրքը լիքը մանրապատումների տեսքով է, որոշները շատ լավն են, որոշները չէ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ թեթև ու հումորով, բայց խորություններով գրքույկ:

----------

Հայկօ (29.03.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա




1.Ալեքսանդր Դյումա-"Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո"
2.Դասղեկս խորհուրդ տվեց
3.Չեմ հիշում
4.63/656
5.Սկիզբը շատ հետաքրքիր էր: Դուրս եկավ  :Smile:

----------


## Նիկեա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հակոպ Պարոնյան  ,,Մեծապատիվ մուրացկանները,,:
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Այդ հեղինակն ենք անցնում դպրոցում:
 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Բառացի չեմ հիշում:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Վեց էջ է մնացել ավարտելուն:
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Հետաքրքիր գիրք է:Հումորային ստեղծագործություն է,փոքրածավակ  ու շատ արագ է կարդացվում:Կեսօրին եմ սկսել կարդալ:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

* 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Hunter Thompson ««Страх и отвращение в Лас Вегасе (Fear and loathing in Las Vegas)»»

* 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Ալտերնատիվ գրականություն շատ եմ սիրում, էս էլ էտ ժանրի լավագույն ստեղծագործություններից ա, ինչպես նաև կոնտրկուլտուրայի

* 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Мы были где-то на краю пустыни, неподалеку от Барстоу, когда нас стало накрывать. Помню, промямлил что-то типа: «Чувствую, меня немного колбасит; может ты поведешь?…» И неожиданно со всех сторон раздались жуткие вопли, и небо заполонили какие-то хряки, похожие на огромных летучих мышей, ринулись вниз, визгливо пища, пикируя на машину, несущуюся та пределе ста миль в час прямо в Лас-Вегас. И чей-то голос возопил: «Господи Иисусе! Да откуда взялись эти чертовы твари?».

* 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

200/230

* 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

գժժական ա, ճիշտ ա մեկ-մեկ չես ջոկում որնա նարկոտիկի ազդեցության տակ ասում, որը չէ  :Jpit: բայց այնուամենայնիվ լավն ա:Ասում են ֆիլմն էլ ա լավը, հլը տենանք

----------

Sagittarius (04.04.2013), Դավիթ (04.04.2013), Հայկօ (04.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> * 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
> 
> Hunter Thompson ««Страх и отвращение в Лас Вегасе (Fear and loathing in Las Vegas)»»
> 
> * 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> Ալտերնատիվ գրականություն շատ եմ սիրում, էս էլ էտ ժանրի լավագույն ստեղծագործություններից ա, ինչպես նաև կոնտրկուլտուրայի
> 
> * 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> ...




Թոմփսոնին Հելլս Անջելսները մի ժամանակ ուզում էին վերացնեին, երբ ինքը ահագին բացահայտումեր էր արել իրանց գործունեության մասին իր գրքում: Վերջը, ինքն իրան սպանեց: Լավ գրող էր:

----------

Անվերնագիր (04.04.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հետազոտական արշավ դեպի Երկիր (expedition հայերեն ո՞նց էր) գիտական ֆանտաստիկայի ժողովածու

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Կարծեմ Արեան ակումբում մի տեղ ինչ–որ մեկին էր խորհուրդ տալիս կարդալ։ Քաշել էի, բայց մի քանի ամիս մնաց կոմպիս մեջ։ Մի շաբաթ առաջ գցեցի քինդլի մեջ որ մետրոյում կարդամ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Թոմմի Դորթը մի քանի ստերեոլուսանկար ձեռքին մտավ նավապետի խցիկը ու զեկուցեց․
— Սըր, իմ աշխատանքն ավարտվեց։ Սրանք վերջին լուսանկարներն են։ Այլևս լուսանկարել հնարավոր չէ։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Ավարտեցի:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Արդեն գրեցի, որ ժողովածու էր‎։ Մի մասը դուրս շատ եկան, մյուս մասը այնքան էլ չէ‎։
Մյուրրեյ Լեյնսթեր – Առաջին կոնտակտ
Շատ լավն էր‎։ Թե ինչպես էն հանդիպում մարդիկ ու այլմոլորակայինները‎։ ՈՒ ինչքան դժվար դրության մեջ են հայտնվում տրիվյալ թվացող այդ իրավիճակում։ Երբ երկուսն էլ չգիտեն իրար ոնց վերաբերվեն, հնարավոր է բարի են, հնարավոր է չար‎։ Անպայման կարդալ։
Ի դեպ վերջնական լուծումը որ իրենք գտան, իմ մտքով էլ էր անցել մինչև այդ մասին հասնելը, ու ահագին ուրախացա, որ փաստորեն դա իրականում միակ ելքն ա  :Tongue: Այզեկ Ազիմով – Կարեկցող անգղները
Սա էլ էր շատ լավը։ Երկիր մոլորակում զարգացումը շեղվում ա այլմոլորակայինների ակնկալած զարգացումից, այն է ատոմային զենքի հայտնաբերումից հետո իրենց համար անսպասելի գլոբալ ատոմային պատերազմ չի սկսվում ․․․։ Կարդալ անպայման։Արթուր Կլարկ – Հետազոտական արշավ դեպի երկիր
Մի տեսակ անկապ էր, կամ ես լավ չհասկացա։ Միայն այն մասն էր հետաքրքիր, որ հնությունները մարդիկ պահում էին որպես սուրբ բաներ, չնայած արդեն ոչ ոք չգիտեր էլ դրանց նշանակությունը։Թեոդոր Սթարջոն – Յուրահատուկ հատկություն (տափակ թարգմանություն ստացվեց  :LOL: )
Շատ լավն էր։ Էս մեկի մասին չեմ գրում, որովհետև առանց ամենակարևորը բացահայտելու դժվար ա գրել։ Կարդալ անպայման։Հարրի Հարրիսոն – Այլմոլորակային մահվան չարչարանքները
Սա «Առաջին կոնտակտ»–ի հետ կիսում ա առաջին տեղը։ Թե ինչպես անմեղ այլմոլորակայինների ցեղի կյանքը հարամվում է, երբ երկրից գալիս է կրոնական միսսիոները և որոշում նրանց «դարձի բերել»։ Գլուխգործոց ա։ Կարդալ անպայման։Ռեյ Բրեդբերրի – Կոլեյդոսկոպ
Անկապ էր։ Հա ընկնում էին‎։Ջեկ Վիլյամսոն – Հայացք դեպի անցյալ
Եսիմ։ Կուտվեր։ Երկրացի Բրեկ Վերոները վարձվել էր Երկիրը գաղութացրած այլ քաղաքակրթության կողմից ու հիմա Երկրացիները ապստամբել էին‎։ Բրեկի պատրաստած զենքերով վերջին ճակատամարտը ապստամբած երկրացիների հետ։Պոլ Անդերսոն – Չափազանց շուտ եկած մարդը
Լավն էր։ Ինչպես է ժամանակակից մարդը ընկնում հազար տարի առաջ ու թվում է թե ահագին շատ բան գիտի‎, բայց իրականում ոչինչով օգտակար չի կարողանում լինել ու ապագայի գիտելիքներից ոչինչ չի կարողանում փոխանցել, որովհետև շատ–շատ բաներ ուղղակի պատրաստի ստանում ենք, բայց սկի գաղափար չունենք դա ինչից ու ոնց կարելի ա պատրաստել‎։Ռոբերտ Շեկլի – Վնասվածը
Լավն էր  :Jpit:  Ահագին զվարճալի պատմվածք էր‎։ ՈՒ մեկ ա պարադոքս եղավ վերջում‎։  :Tongue:  Որ կարդաք չիմանաք թե ինչպես, կասեմ  :Jpit: Հենրի Կատտներ – Շոկ
Ցնդած պատմվածք էր‎։ Վատը չէր։ Հեչ չէի անսպասելի էր, հեչ չէի մտածել այդ ուղղությամբ  :Xeloq: Քլիֆֆորդ Սայմակ – Անսահման բակը
Էս էլ էր ցնդած պատմություն  :Smile:  Լավն էր

----------

CactuSoul (05.04.2013), Sagittarius (05.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.04.2013), Արէա (05.04.2013), Հայկօ (05.04.2013), Ուլուանա (05.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ներս, ուղարկի, էլի։ Անգլերենն ա՞։ Հեռախոսով եմ, Արէայի հղումը չեմ գտնի։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ներս, ուղարկի, էլի։ Անգլերենն ա՞։ Հեռախոսով եմ, Արէայի հղումը չեմ գտնի։


հղում, բայց ռուսերեն ա

----------

Հայկօ (06.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Լևոն Խեչոյան- Պատմվածքներ

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա- տենց բռնեցի ու որոշեցի :Think: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)- Պատմվածքներ են

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- մի տաս էջ ա մնացել

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- Գտած գիրք ա ու գտած հեղինակ :Hands Up:  :Love:

----------

Diana99 (07.04.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

1.Կարդում եմ Հակոբ Պարոնյանի«Մեծապատիվ մուրացկաններ»-ը
2.Որովհետեվ դպրոցում էին հանձնարարել
3.Սկսվում էր «Հազար ութ հարյուր յոթանասուն…չեմ հիշեր քանիսին…»                                                                                4.Հասել եմ էջ 60                                                                                                                                                   5.Առանձնապես կարծիք չունեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Alice Walker - "The Temple of My Familiar"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Էրեկ գրադարանում նստած ժամանակ նենց մի տեսակ պոեզիայի հավես տվեց: Գնացի պոեզիայի բաժին, առաջին պատահած գիրքը վերցրեցի ու սկսեցի կարդալ: Ինձ տարավ: Հեղինակին գուգլեցի: Պարզվեց` արձակ էլ ունի: Գրադարանում փնտրեցի, արձակը գտա, մտածեցի` վրաս լավ կազդի, համ էլ մոգական ռեալիզմի հոտ առա (մարդ ես, կարող ա ոգեշնչման աղբյուր լինի մրցույթի համար), էդպես սկսեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
In the old country in South America, Carlotta's grandmother, Zede, had been a seamstress, but really more of a sewing magician.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- մի տաս էջ ա մնացել*
12

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
 Ուտվում ա

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Յու.Տոմին-Մի հրաշագործ էր շրջում քաղաքում

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Մի օր անձնական գրադարանս էի նայում աչքովս ընկավ , ու զգացի որ շատ թեթև ինչ-որ մի բան է լինելու
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Միլիցիոներները շատ են սիրում երեխաներին:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել-
48/198
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Շատ բարի գիրք է , հերոսը ուղակի շատ միամիտ ու երազող երեխա է ով ինձ գերեց իր այդ հատկանիշներով,մի խոսքով մանկական սիրուն ստեղծագործություն է:

----------

Smokie (08.04.2013), Վոլտերա (07.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Մարկես- Մի հայտարարված սպանության խրոնիկա

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա- աչքովս ընկավ

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)- Այն օրը, երբ պետք է սպանեին նրան, Սանտյագո Նասարը արթնանում է առավոտյան 5-ն անց 30-ին, որպեսզի դիմավորի շոգենավը, որով պետք է ժամաներ եպիսկոպոսը:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- մի քանի էջ է մնացել

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- Էն սկզբի մասերը շատ ծանր էին, բայց կարդալուց ընտելացա. ընդհանուր առմամբ վատը չի

----------

Diana99 (10.04.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա 
Անատոլի Ալեքսին-Հավերժական արձակուրդի երկրում

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա - 
Շուտ էի ուզում կարդալ,բայց չէր ստացվում

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Այս ճանապարհն անգիր գիտեմ,ինչպես սիրելի բանաստեղծությունը,որը երբեք չեմ սերտել և որը,սակայն,հիշողությանս  մեջ տպավորվել է առհավետ:


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- Հենց նոր եմ վերցրել գիրքը , 1-121


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա - դեռ կարծիք չունեմ,բայց ինձ թվում է շատ լավն է լինելու

----------


## Ռեդ

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> Յու.Տոմին-Մի հրաշագործ էր շրջում քաղաքում
> 
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
> Մի օր անձնական գրադարանս էի նայում աչքովս ընկավ , ու զգացի որ շատ թեթև ինչ-որ մի բան է լինելու
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
> Միլիցիոներները շատ են սիրում երեխաներին:
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել-
> 48/198
> ...


Փոքր վախտվա սիրածս գիրքնա  :Love: 
Սա էլ նայի

----------

Diana99 (10.04.2013)

----------


## Diana99

> Փոքր վախտվա սիրածս գիրքնա 
> Սա էլ նայի


Վայյյ..մերսի շատ :Hands Up:

----------


## Diana99

> Փոքր վախտվա սիրածս գիրքնա 
> Սա էլ նայի


հա,իրոք շատ լավն է..իմ սիրած գրքերի շարքին դասվեց

----------


## Enna Adoly

*"*Այժմ կարդում եմ <<Թշվառները>>,առաջին գիրքն է ,որ կլանեց ինձ:ԹԵ հետո ինչ կարծիք կունենամ չգիտեմ,բայց հիմա գոհ եմ:
*Ափսոս գիրքը չեմ կարող հիմա շարունակել,քննություններ,քննություններ....**"*
*"<<Մարդն իր վրա մարմին ունի,որ միաժամանակ և նրա բեռն է,և նրա փորձությունը:Նա կրում է այդ բեռը և ենթարկվում նրան:Նա պետք է հսկի նրան,զսպի,ճնշի և հնազանդի միայն ծայրահեղ դեպքում:Այս հնազանդության մեջ էլ դեռ կարող է սխալ գործվել,բայց այս ձևով գործված սխալը ներելի է:Դա անկում է,բայց անկում է ծնկների վրա,որ կարող է վերջանալ աղոթքով...Սուրբ լինելը բացառիկ բան է,իսկ արդար լինելը`կարգ է:Մոլորվեք,մեղանչեք,բայց արդար եղեք...Այն բոլորը ,ինչ երկրային է`ենթակա է մեղքին:Մեղքը մի տեսակ ձգողականություն ունի...>>Վիկտոր Հյուգո <<Թշվառներ>> պարոն Միրիելի վարդապետությունը:"*

----------

Diana99 (12.04.2013), Freeman (23.04.2013), Yevuk (04.05.2013), Նիկեա (05.05.2013), Վոլտերա (12.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Վերնոր Վինդջի /Vernor Vinge- A Fire Upon The Deep

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա- Մի փոքր ավելի ժամանակակից գիտաֆանտաստիկա էի ուզում կարդալ, էս հեղինակից արդեն մի գիրք կարդացել էի, խելացի ա գրում, էս գիրքն էլ Hugo մրցանակ ունի... 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)- How to explain? How to describe? Even the omniscient viewpoint quails.
A singleton star, reddish and dim. A ragtag of asteroids, and a single planet, more like a moon. In this era the star hung near the galactic plane, just beyond the Beyond.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- 47/353

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- Սկիզբը հլը որ լավն ա, նույնիսկ շատ լավն ա. արհեստական բանականություն? /artificial intelligence/, սինգուլարիթի, զարգացման տարբեր շրջաններում գնտվող հասարակություններ՝ նախատեխնոլոգիական միջնադարից մինչև հետտեխնոլոգիական, տիեզերական էքսպեդիցիաներ, տիեզերքի տարբեր "մակարդակներ":

----------

Moonwalker (12.04.2013), Two-Face (12.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.04.2013), Հայկօ (12.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Կուրթ Վոնեգութ- կապտամորուսը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա- Աչքովս ընկավ

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)- լավելի, նենց երկար ա  :Xeloq: 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- 15

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- անկապ ա

----------

Rhayader (04.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

...

----------


## Diana99

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Ջեմս Գրինվուդ <<Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկը>>
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա- խորհուրդ տվեցին
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)- Ես փողոցում խաղս վերջացրել և տուն էի վերադառնում:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- 140/202
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա-*  Հրաշք գիրք է :Love:  :Love:

----------

Freeman (23.04.2013), Smokie (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

1. *Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* - Դմիտրի Գլուխովսկի - «Մետրո 2033»

2. *Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* - Առանց գիրքը կարդալու ի՞նչ խաղ  :Jpit: 

3. *Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* - Մի անգամ, վաղուց, Մոսկովյան մետրոն վերածվելով հսկայական ապաստանի՝ փրկեց հազարավոր կյանքեր:

4. *Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* - 150

5. *Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* - Վերջն ա: Բոլորին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ:

----------

Freeman (04.05.2013), Rhayader (04.05.2013), Ruby Rue (03.05.2013), Sagittarius (04.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.05.2013), Հայկօ (04.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* - Գրիմ եղբայրների հեքիաթները

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* - Կուրսերայում դասընթացի եմ գրանցվել, որի պահանջված գրականության ցանկում առաջին տեղում ա, ես էլ բան չեմ հիշում: Էդպես որոշեցի մանրից կարդալ, մինչև դասերի սկսվելը:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*  - Էկեք չասեմ էլի: Առանձին-առանձին հեքիաթներ են, ամեն մեկը մի ձև ա սկսում:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* - 27%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* - Հեքիաթ պետք ա կարդալ, շա՜տ կարդալ: Իհարկե, որոշ բաներ ինձ շոկի մեջ են գցում, մասնավորապես էն փաստը, որ արքայազնները հենց սիրուն աղջիկ են տեսնում, միանգամից ամուսնության առաջարկ են անում, աղջիկն էլ առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու իրա համաձայնությունը տալիս ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում հեքիաթների մեջ լիքը մշակույթ կա: Պետք ա փորձել դրանք լավ հասկանալ:

----------

Smokie (04.05.2013), unknown (05.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

1. *Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* - Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան «Նանա իշխանուհու կամուրջը»
2. *Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* - Երեկ եմ նվեր ստացել, ես էլ չէի կարդացել:

3. *Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) -* Տարիները հարմար էին թալանի. իշխանություն չկար. գավառապետին բանտարկեցին՝ տեղը նստեց դաշնակցության լիազորը. լիազորին քշեցին վրացիները, հետո եկան գերմանացիները, ապա անգլիացիները:

4. *Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* - Մի քանի էջ եմ կարդացել դեռ:

5. *Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* - Մի քիչ տարբեր ա, շատ արագ ա զարգանում, պատմում ա պատմություն էսպես հստակ մեկը մյուսի հետևից հերթականությամբ ու արագընթաց, Մաթևոսյանի համար մի քիչ տարբեր ա, բայց հավեսով կարդում եմ, որովհետև էսպես էլ ա հետաքրքիր, համ էլ որ գիտես՝ Մաթևոսյան ա, տեքստից դուրս լրացուցիչ աուրա ա ստեղծվում, որը ենթագիտակցությանդ վրա էլ ազդում է, թե էս ինչ լավն ա, էդ ազդված ենթագիտակցությամբ կարդում եմ:

----------

Freeman (04.05.2013)

----------


## unknown

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* - Գրիմ եղբայրների հեքիաթները
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* - Կուրսերայում դասընթացի եմ գրանցվել, որի պահանջված գրականության ցանկում առաջին տեղում ա, ես էլ բան չեմ հիշում: Էդպես որոշեցի մանրից կարդալ, մինչև դասերի սկսվելը:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*  - Էկեք չասեմ էլի: Առանձին-առանձին հեքիաթներ են, ամեն մեկը մի ձև ա սկսում:
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* - 27%
> 
> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* - Հեքիաթ պետք ա կարդալ, շա՜տ կարդալ: Իհարկե, որոշ բաներ ինձ շոկի մեջ են գցում, մասնավորապես էն փաստը, որ արքայազնները հենց սիրուն աղջիկ են տեսնում, միանգամից ամուսնության առաջարկ են անում, աղջիկն էլ առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու իրա համաձայնությունը տալիս ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում հեքիաթների մեջ լիքը մշակույթ կա: Պետք ա փորձել դրանք լավ հասկանալ:


Բյուր  եսել  եմ  հիմա  ետ  հեքիաթները  կարդում  բայց  գրքով :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.05.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Հեմինգուեյ ՛՛Ֆիեստա՛՛

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա-էս պահին, էս կար ձեռքիս տակ

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)-արդեն չեմ հիշում,բայց անկապ տողեր էին

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- մի 200 էջ կարդացել եմ 

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- լավը չէր, Հեմինգուեյից ավելին էի սպասում  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Mari Sari*, կարդալուց հետո մի ալարի ու մի կես ժամ նայի սա (կամ կարդա գրքի _մասին._ նայելն, իհարկե, ավելի հարմար ա): Լավն ա Ֆիեստան:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.05.2013), Yevuk (06.05.2013), մարիօ (05.05.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

*Հարգելի՛  Հայկօ*
Ես ինչքան էլ, որ կարդամ, կամ թեկուզ նայեմ  այս գրքի մասին, սովոր չեմ սիրել մի այնպիսի գիրք, որից երբեք չեմ սովորի ոչ մի բան: Իսկ այս գրքում ես միայն տեսնում եմ մի քանի թուլամորթ տղամարդկանց կերպարներ, որոնք շնիկների պես վազում են Բրեթ անունով մի թեթևսոլիկ աղջկա հետևից, որը թքած ունի նրանց վրա, սրանից, կներեք, բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ սովորի: Բացի այդ՝  ինձ ընդհանրապես հաճելի չէր անընդհատ կարդալ քաղաքի բոլոր սրճարաններիր  ու ճաշարանների անուններն ու անգիր անել ինչ-որ խմիչքների ու ուտելիքնրի  անուններ, որոնք այդպես էլ քեզ ոչինչ չեն տալիս: Ու ինչքան էլ, որ այս գիրքը գլուխգործոց համարեն, ես չեմ պատրաստվում լավ արտահայտվել մի ստեղծագործության մասին, որի բոլոր կերպարները նույնն են, զուրկ իրենց անհատականությունից:
Միգուցե սխալ եմ մտածում ու  պետք էր մանրուքներին  նայել, առավել ևս, որ ինձ համար էլ կային հանճարեղ տողեր, միգուցե նաև լեզվի մեջ էր խնդիրը(հայերենն եմ կարդացել), բայց  եթե  կարող եք, համոզեք, որ սա լավ  ստեղծագործություն է, ես դրանում լավ բան չտեսա, բացի առանձին ինչ-որ հանճարեղ տողերից:
Ի դեպ` ավարտն ամենաշատ դուր չեկած հատվածն էր, ամբողջ ընթացքում էլ լարվածությունը հավասարեցված էր զրոյի: :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր  եսել  եմ  հիմա  ետ  հեքիաթները  կարդում  բայց  գրքով


Եվ ի՞նչ տպավորություն ունես  :Jpit:  հեչ շոկեր ապրու՞մ ես: Ես մի քանի հատ շոկ եմ տարել, դրանց մասին մի օր գրելու եմ:




> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- լավը չէր, Հեմինգուեյից ավելին էի սպասում


Իսկ ի՞նչ էիր սպասում  :Jpit: 




> *Հարգելի՛  Հայկօ*
> Ես ինչքան էլ, որ կարդամ, կամ թեկուզ նայեմ  այս գրքի մասին, սովոր չեմ սիրել մի այնպիսի գիրք, որից երբեք չեմ սովորի ոչ մի բան: Իսկ այս գրքում ես միայն տեսնում եմ մի քանի թուլամորթ տղամարդկանց կերպարներ, որոնք շնիկների պես վազում են Բրեթ անունով մի թեթևսոլիկ աղջկա հետևից, որը թքած ունի նրանց վրա, սրանից, կներեք, բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ սովորի: Բացի այդ՝  ինձ ընդհանրապես հաճելի չէր անընդհատ կարդալ քաղաքի բոլոր սրճարաններիր  ու ճաշարանների անուններն ու անգիր անել ինչ-որ խմիչքների ու ուտելիքնրի  անուններ, որոնք այդպես էլ քեզ ոչինչ չեն տալիս: Ու ինչքան էլ, որ այս գիրքը գլուխգործոց համարեն, ես չեմ պատրաստվում լավ արտահայտվել մի ստեղծագործության մասին, որի բոլոր կերպարները նույնն են, զուրկ իրենց անհատականությունից:
> Միգուցե սխալ եմ մտածում ու  պետք էր մանրուքներին  նայել, առավել ևս, որ ինձ համար էլ կային հանճարեղ տողեր, միգուցե նաև լեզվի մեջ էր խնդիրը(հայերենն եմ կարդացել), բայց  եթե  կարող եք, համոզեք, որ սա լավ  ստեղծագործություն է, ես դրանում լավ բան չտեսա, բացի առանձին ինչ-որ հանճարեղ տողերից:
> Ի դեպ` ավարտն ամենաշատ դուր չեկած հատվածն էր, ամբողջ ընթացքում էլ լարվածությունը հավասարեցված էր զրոյի:


Կարա լեզվից էլ լինի  :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքում, քեզ չեմ համոզելու, թե լավ գործ է, որովհետև ինքս էլ առաջին անգամ կարդալուց հետո բավական բացասական տպավորություն ստացա: Պետք էր երկրորդ անգամ կարդալ ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին ընկալելու համար: Հեմինգուեյն ամեն մարդու բան չի, հո զոռով չի  :Jpit:  եթե դա քեզ դուր չի էկել, էդպես էլ կարա լինի:

Իսկ վերջը, ավելի ճիշտ՝ վերջին նախադասությունն, իմ ամենա-ամենասիրած տողերից ա: 
Isn't it pretty to think so?

----------

Ուլուանա (06.05.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Հարգելի՛  Հայկօ*
> Ես ինչքան էլ, որ կարդամ, կամ թեկուզ նայեմ  այս գրքի մասին, սովոր չեմ սիրել մի այնպիսի գիրք, որից երբեք չեմ սովորի ոչ մի բան: Իսկ այս գրքում ես միայն տեսնում եմ մի քանի թուլամորթ տղամարդկանց կերպարներ, որոնք շնիկների պես վազում են Բրեթ անունով մի թեթևսոլիկ աղջկա հետևից, որը թքած ունի նրանց վրա, սրանից, կներեք, բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ սովորի: Բացի այդ՝  ինձ ընդհանրապես հաճելի չէր անընդհատ կարդալ քաղաքի բոլոր սրճարաններիր  ու ճաշարանների անուններն ու անգիր անել ինչ-որ խմիչքների ու ուտելիքնրի  անուններ, որոնք այդպես էլ քեզ ոչինչ չեն տալիս: Ու ինչքան էլ, որ այս գիրքը գլուխգործոց համարեն, ես չեմ պատրաստվում լավ արտահայտվել մի ստեղծագործության մասին, որի բոլոր կերպարները նույնն են, զուրկ իրենց անհատականությունից:
> Միգուցե սխալ եմ մտածում ու  պետք էր մանրուքներին  նայել, առավել ևս, որ ինձ համար էլ կային հանճարեղ տողեր, միգուցե նաև լեզվի մեջ էր խնդիրը(հայերենն եմ կարդացել), բայց  *եթե  կարող եք, համոզեք, որ սա լավ  ստեղծագործություն է*, ես դրանում լավ բան չտեսա, բացի առանձին ինչ-որ հանճարեղ տողերից:
> Ի դեպ` ավարտն ամենաշատ դուր չեկած հատվածն էր, ամբողջ ընթացքում էլ լարվածությունը հավասարեցված էր զրոյի:


Չէ, *Mari Sari* ջան, արդեն հաստատ չեմ փորձի համոզել, որ Ֆիեստան լավն ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.05.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ էիր սպասում 
>  Սպասում էի, որ դուրս կգա 
> 
> 
> Կարա լեզվից էլ լինի  Ամեն դեպքում, քեզ չեմ համոզելու, թե լավ գործ է, որովհետև ինքս էլ առաջին անգամ կարդալուց հետո բավական բացասական տպավորություն ստացա: Պետք էր երկրորդ անգամ կարդալ ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին ընկալելու համար: Հեմինգուեյն ամեն մարդու բան չի, հո զոռով չի  եթե դա քեզ դուր չի էկել, էդպես էլ կարա լինի:
> 
> Իսկ վերջը, ավելի ճիշտ՝ վերջին նախադասությունն, իմ ամենա-ամենասիրած տողերից ա: 
> Isn't it pretty to think so?


Խոստանում եմ կարդալ ևս մեկ անգամ ու ուրիշ լեզվով, հետո գրել կարծիք  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քինգի Short Story-ներն եմ սկսել, Everything's Eventual հավաքածուի Autopsy Room Four-ը:

Սկսվում ա նրանով, որ մեկին տանում են դիահերձարան, հերձողները պատրաստվում են կտրրտել, իսկ ինքն իրականում չի մահացել, ամեն ինչ տեսնում ու լսում ա... բոլոր սիմպտոմները ինֆարկտի են, բայց ինքը պարզապես պարալիզացված ա, ուրիշ բանից, որի մասին բժիշկները չգիտեն:
Հասել եմ էնտեղ, որ Rolling Stones-ի դիսկը քոքել են ու փոր բացելու մկրատով հասել են վրեն: Էսօր գիշերը կիմանամ՝ ինչ ա լինելու:

Քինգ  :Love:

----------

Freeman (06.05.2013), Sagittarius (12.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.05.2013), Two-Face (06.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.05.2013), Հայկօ (06.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* - Լյուիս Քերոլի «Հայելու միջովը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* - Կուրսերայի սկսվելիք դասի համար

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* - Մի բան հաստատ էր: Սպիտակ կատվիկը ոչ մի կապ չուներ, սաղ սև  կատվիկի մեղքն էր:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* - նոր-նոր եմ սկսել, 3%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* - Դեռ շուտ ա կարծիքի համար: Համենայնդեպս, ասում են՝ Ալիսից լավն ա ու պակաս մաթեմատիկական: Տեսնենք-տեսնենք:

----------

Arpine (11.05.2013), Հայկօ (11.05.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

William Gibson - Neuromancer, ավելի ճիշտ եռհատորը մի գրքի մեջ, ընդամենը 15 եվրո եմ վճարել  :Love:  բայց գերմաներեն ա, չգիտեմ ոնց տակից դուրս կգամ: Էս վերջերս cyberpank ֆիլմերը տարել են ինձ, ուզեցա կարդալ էլ, բայց դե առանց ժանրի «աստվածաշունչը» կարդալու ուրիշ գրքի ձեռ տալ չկա:

----------

Հայկօ (12.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Խուլիո Կորտասար- Վիճակախաղ
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա- Ինտերնետում հատվածներ էի կարդացել, հետաքրքրեց
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)- Մարկիզուհին դուրս եկավ ժամը հինգին,- մտածեց Կարլոս Լոպեսը:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- 51
 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- Ահագին պեղումներ եմ անում, ոնց որ ասելիքով գիրք ա հա? :Think:  հլը տեսնենք: Բայց լավ թեթև ա կարդացվում

----------

մարիօ (20.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* - Բրամ Ստոկեր - «Դրակուլա»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* - Կուրսերայի սկսվելիք դասի համար  :Jpit:  դե համ էլ իռլանդական գրականության նկատմամբ հարգանքից ելնելով

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* - 3 May. Bistritz.--Left Munich at 8:35 P.M., on 1st May, arriving at Vienna early next morning; should have arrived at 6:46, but train was an hour late.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել* - 6%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա* - Աչքիս բավական հետաքրքիր պատմություն ա սպասվում  :Jpit:  նենց հավես ա, որ տեքստը կարդում եմ, ու Դրակուլայի մասին ստեղից-էնտեղից ունեցած տեղեկություններով լրիվ աչքիս առաջ ա գալիս: Աչքիս ես էլ եմ միանալու ակումբի վամպիրներին  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (20.05.2013), Ruby Rue (19.05.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա - Հովհաննես Իշխանյան-՛՛ՈՒվալնյատի օրը՛՛

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա - Հըմ, եսիմ, ակումբի թեման տեսա կարծեմ   :Blush: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) - Զինվորները շարահրապարակում  շարք կանգնած քայլում են՝ զինվորական գրքույկները իրենց հետևից քարշ տալուվ… *Արդեն հետաքրքիր է, չէ՞…*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել -  մի շնչով կարդացվեց, վերջացրել եմ…

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա - Ընտիրություն էր, կյանքումս չէի պատկերացնի, որ այսպիսի բան կասեմ հայկական արտադրության գրքի մասին բայց ասում եմ՝ հիանալի ոճով շարադրված ու   ասելիք ունեցող գիրք էր :Hands Up:

----------

Diana99 (20.06.2013), Srtik (06.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.05.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա - Խաչատուր Աբովյան <<Վերք Հայաստանի>>

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա - Այդ գիրքը հանձնարարել են ամառային արձակուրդներին կարդալու համար

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) - Չեմ հիշում
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել -17/152

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա - Չեմ կարողանում առաջ գնալ  :Bad: , նախ նրա պատճառով որ գրաբարով է գրված:Պատկերացրեք որ գրադարանավարուհին ինձ առաջարկեց դպրոցական մատենաշարը այդ վեպի,ասեցին չես կարա կարդաս դրա հաստը: Մի բան գիտեին  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա - Խաչատուր Աբովյան <<Վերք Հայաստանի>>
> 
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա - Այդ գիրքը հանձնարարել են ամառային արձակուրդներին կարդալու համար
> 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) - Չեմ հիշում
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել -17/152
> 
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա - Չեմ կարողանում առաջ գնալ , նախ նրա պատճառով որ գրաբարով է գրված:Պատկերացրեք որ գրադարանավարուհին ինձ առաջարկեց դպրոցական մատենաշարը այդ վեպի,ասեցին չես կարա կարդաս դրա հաստը: Մի բան գիտեին


Բայց դա գրաբար չի, թարսի պես առաջին վեպն ա աշխարհաբարով գրված  :Cray: 

Ու մեկ էլ վայ էն դասատուին, որ սենց բան ա հանձնարարել ամառային արձակուրդին կարդալու: Տենց են անում էլի, որ էրեխեքը գրքերից ու գրականությունից զզվում են:

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2013), Diana99 (09.06.2013), Yevuk (10.06.2013), Հայկօ (09.06.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց դա գրաբար չի, թարսի պես առաջին վեպն ա աշխարհաբարով գրված 
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ վայ էն դասատուին, որ սենց բան ա հանձնարարել ամառային արձակուրդին կարդալու: Տենց են անում էլի, որ էրեխեքը գրքերից ու գրականությունից զզվում են:


Բյուր, էս վերջերս էս հարցը ահագին վերաիմաստավորել եմ ինձ համար: Ախր դպրոցում էլ չկարդան, էլ ե՞րբ: Հետո չեն կարդա, մինչդեռ բացի առաջին աշխարհաբար վեպը լինելուց գրքում ահագին կարևոր ինֆորմացիա կա ժամանակաշրջանի կենցաղի, մարդկային հարաբերությունների, ծեսերի, առաջին աշխարհաբար վեպը լինելու շնորհիվ նաև ժամանակի խոսակցական լեզվի, ընդունված արտահայտությունների, դիմելու ձևերի ու հազար ու մանրուքների մասին, որ պատմությունից բնականաբար չենք անցնում, բայց մեր պատմությունն ա, ու իմանալը լավ ա:

Էս առումով սկսել եմ Շիրվանզադեին էլ ահագին կարևորել, հատկապես _Քաոսը_, շատ կարևոր վեպ ա, գուցե ոչ լավագույն կատարմամբ, բայց ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք, իսկ մեր պատմությունը, մեր հասարակության պատմությունը ճանաչել պետք ա: Ես էլ դպրոցում քիմիա չէի սիրում, բայց երբեք մտքներով չի անցել դասատուներին հայհոյել, որ տենց են անում, որ էրեխեքը սկսում են քիմիական փորձեր անելուց զզվել:

Ուղղակի երևի ուսուցիչները պետք ա ճիշտ աշխատեն երեխաների հետ, կարևոր կետերի վրա ուշադրությունը հրավիրեն, էդ էլ երևի դպրոցական ծրագրերը թույլ չեն տալիս: 

Դիանա ջան, կարդա էդ վեպը, բայց ոչ թե ամառային հանձնարարությունները կատարած լինելու համար, այլ գուցե փորձելով համեմատել էսօրվա հետ, էն ժամանակվա խոսացկությունները հիմիկվա, էն ժամանակվա խնդիրները՝ հիմիկվա, իրանց դարդուցավերը՝ մերինի հետ: Հիմա չկարդացիր, հետո էլ չես կարդալու, բայց եթե կարդացիր, հետո ինքդ կհասկանաս, թե ինչ լավ ա, որ կարդացել ես: Ես ինձ ստիպելով եմ կարդացել, գուցե ոչ մինչև վերջ, ու էսօր հիշում եմ մենակ էն, որ էնտեղ լիքը հետաքրքիր, կարևոր բան կար, որ հիմա չգիտեմ: Գուցե դեռ վերադառնամ էդ վեպին, բայց ինչ լավ կլիներ, որ դեռ դպրոցում իմանայի էն, ինչ նոր եմ իմանալու կամ եսիմ էլ կիմանա՞մ:

----------

Diana99 (20.06.2013), Smokie (10.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Բյուր, էս վերջերս էս հարցը ահագին վերաիմաստավորել եմ ինձ համար: Ախր դպրոցում էլ չկարդան, էլ ե՞րբ: Հետո չեն կարդա, մինչդեռ բացի առաջին աշխարհաբար վեպը լինելուց գրքում ահագին կարևոր ինֆորմացիա կա ժամանակաշրջանի կենցաղի, մարդկային հարաբերությունների, ծեսերի, առաջին աշխարհաբար վեպը լինելու շնորհիվ նաև ժամանակի խոսակցական լեզվի, ընդունված արտահայտությունների, դիմելու ձևերի ու հազար ու մանրուքների մասին, որ պատմությունից բնականաբար չենք անցնում, բայց մեր պատմությունն ա, ու իմանալը լավ ա:
> 
> Էս առումով սկսել եմ Շիրվանզադեին էլ ահագին կարևորել, հատկապես _Քաոսը_, շատ կարևոր վեպ ա, գուցե ոչ լավագույն կատարմամբ, բայց ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք, իսկ մեր պատմությունը, մեր հասարակության պատմությունը ճանաչել պետք ա: Ես էլ դպրոցում քիմիա չէի սիրում, բայց երբեք մտքներով չի անցել դասատուներին հայհոյել, որ տենց են անում, որ էրեխեքը սկսում են քիմիական փորձեր անելուց զզվել:
> 
> Ուղղակի երևի ուսուցիչները պետք ա ճիշտ աշխատեն երեխաների հետ, կարևոր կետերի վրա ուշադրությունը հրավիրեն, էդ էլ երևի դպրոցական ծրագրերը թույլ չեն տալիս: 
> 
> Դիանա ջան, կարդա էդ վեպը, բայց ոչ թե ամառային հանձնարարությունները կատարած լինելու համար, այլ գուցե փորձելով համեմատել էսօրվա հետ, էն ժամանակվա խոսացկությունները հիմիկվա, էն ժամանակվա խնդիրները՝ հիմիկվա, իրանց դարդուցավերը՝ մերինի հետ: Հիմա չկարդացիր, հետո էլ չես կարդալու, բայց եթե կարդացիր, հետո ինքդ կհասկանաս, թե ինչ լավ ա, որ կարդացել ես: Ես ինձ ստիպելով եմ կարդացել, գուցե ոչ մինչև վերջ, ու էսօր հիշում եմ մենակ էն, որ էնտեղ լիքը հետաքրքիր, կարևոր բան կար, որ հիմա չգիտեմ: Գուցե դեռ վերադառնամ էդ վեպին, բայց ինչ լավ կլիներ, որ դեռ դպրոցում իմանայի էն, ինչ նոր եմ իմանալու կամ եսիմ էլ կիմանա՞մ:


Ասածիցդ հիշեցի,թե ինչպես էին դասատուները իմ մոտ զզվանք առաջացրել դեպի գեղարվեստական գրականությունը:Նրանցից շատ բանա կախված,առաջնահերթ նրանք են,որ գրքի հանդեպ վերաբերմունք են ձևավորում:Ընդհանրապես ծրագրերը շատ անկապ են սարքած,ոնց որ ուզեն ,որ աշակերտը չկարդա...

----------


## Շինարար

> Ասածիցդ հիշեցի,թե ինչպես էին դասատուները իմ մոտ զզվանք առաջացրել դեպի գեղարվեստական գրականությունը:Նրանցից շատ բանա կախված,առաջնահերթ նրանք են,որ գրքի հանդեպ վերաբերմունք են ձևավորում:Ընդհանրապես ծրագրերը շատ անկապ են սարքած,ոնց որ ուզեն ,որ աշակերտը չկարդա...


Enna Adoly ջան, փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ գոնե ակումբում հավաքված են մարդիկ, ում մոտ ոչ թե դասատուները զզվանք են առաջացրել կարդալու նկատմամբ, այլ ովքեր բողոքում են, թե դասատուները զզվանք են առաջացրել կարդալու նկատմամբ  :Jpit:  Գուցե ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ վատ չի:

----------


## Diana99

> Բյուր, էս վերջերս էս հարցը ահագին վերաիմաստավորել եմ ինձ համար: Ախր դպրոցում էլ չկարդան, էլ ե՞րբ: Հետո չեն կարդա, մինչդեռ բացի առաջին աշխարհաբար վեպը լինելուց գրքում ահագին կարևոր ինֆորմացիա կա ժամանակաշրջանի կենցաղի, մարդկային հարաբերությունների, ծեսերի, առաջին աշխարհաբար վեպը լինելու շնորհիվ նաև ժամանակի խոսակցական լեզվի, ընդունված արտահայտությունների, դիմելու ձևերի ու հազար ու մանրուքների մասին, որ պատմությունից բնականաբար չենք անցնում, բայց մեր պատմությունն ա, ու իմանալը լավ ա:
> 
> Էս առումով սկսել եմ Շիրվանզադեին էլ ահագին կարևորել, հատկապես _Քաոսը_, շատ կարևոր վեպ ա, գուցե ոչ լավագույն կատարմամբ, բայց ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք, իսկ մեր պատմությունը, մեր հասարակության պատմությունը ճանաչել պետք ա: Ես էլ դպրոցում քիմիա չէի սիրում, բայց երբեք մտքներով չի անցել դասատուներին հայհոյել, որ տենց են անում, որ էրեխեքը սկսում են քիմիական փորձեր անելուց զզվել:
> 
> Ուղղակի երևի ուսուցիչները պետք ա ճիշտ աշխատեն երեխաների հետ, կարևոր կետերի վրա ուշադրությունը հրավիրեն, էդ էլ երևի դպրոցական ծրագրերը թույլ չեն տալիս: 
> 
> Դիանա ջան, կարդա էդ վեպը, բայց ոչ թե ամառային հանձնարարությունները կատարած լինելու համար, այլ գուցե փորձելով համեմատել էսօրվա հետ, էն ժամանակվա խոսացկությունները հիմիկվա, էն ժամանակվա խնդիրները՝ հիմիկվա, իրանց դարդուցավերը՝ մերինի հետ: Հիմա չկարդացիր, հետո էլ չես կարդալու, բայց եթե կարդացիր, հետո ինքդ կհասկանաս, թե ինչ լավ ա, որ կարդացել ես: Ես ինձ ստիպելով եմ կարդացել, գուցե ոչ մինչև վերջ, ու էսօր հիշում եմ մենակ էն, որ էնտեղ լիքը հետաքրքիր, կարևոր բան կար, որ հիմա չգիտեմ: Գուցե դեռ վերադառնամ էդ վեպին, բայց ինչ լավ կլիներ, որ դեռ դպրոցում իմանայի էն, ինչ նոր եմ իմանալու կամ եսիմ էլ կիմանա՞մ:


Ես էլ կուզենայի կարդալ,բայց չեմ հասկանում :Բառի նշանակությունը կարդում եմ ,բայց մոռանում եմ արդեն թե դրանից առաջ ինչ եմ կարդացել...: Ուսուցչին պետք չի մեղադրել,որովհետև նրանք երեխաներին ցանկը տալուց նայում են դա ծրագրին համապատասխանում է թե ոչ..

----------


## Diana99

> Բայց դա գրաբար չի, թարսի պես առաջին վեպն ա աշխարհաբարով գրված 
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ վայ էն դասատուին, որ սենց բան ա հանձնարարել ամառային արձակուրդին կարդալու: Տենց են անում էլի, որ էրեխեքը գրքերից ու գրականությունից զզվում են:



Ես չգիտեի ,որ դա աշխարհաբարով էր,շնորհակալ եմ ինֆորմացիայի համար  :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Enna Adoly ջան, փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ գոնե ակումբում հավաքված են մարդիկ, ում մոտ ոչ թե դասատուները զզվանք են առաջացրել կարդալու նկատմամբ, այլ ովքեր բողոքում են, թե դասատուները զզվանք են առաջացրել կարդալու նկատմամբ  Գուցե ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ վատ չի:


Դու գրքերի միայն մի տեսակ գիտե՞ս:Հեչ չես լսել գիտական գրականության մասին,հը՞ն

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու գրքերի միայն մի տեսակ գիտե՞ս:Հեչ չես լսել գիտական գրականության մասին,հը՞ն


Գիտական գրականությո՞ւն :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս վերջերս էս հարցը ահագին վերաիմաստավորել եմ ինձ համար: Ախր դպրոցում էլ չկարդան, էլ ե՞րբ: Հետո չեն կարդա, մինչդեռ բացի առաջին աշխարհաբար վեպը լինելուց գրքում ահագին կարևոր ինֆորմացիա կա ժամանակաշրջանի կենցաղի, մարդկային հարաբերությունների, ծեսերի, առաջին աշխարհաբար վեպը լինելու շնորհիվ նաև ժամանակի խոսակցական լեզվի, ընդունված արտահայտությունների, դիմելու ձևերի ու հազար ու մանրուքների մասին, որ պատմությունից բնականաբար չենք անցնում, բայց մեր պատմությունն ա, ու իմանալը լավ ա:
> 
> Էս առումով սկսել եմ Շիրվանզադեին էլ ահագին կարևորել, հատկապես _Քաոսը_, շատ կարևոր վեպ ա, գուցե ոչ լավագույն կատարմամբ, բայց ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք, իսկ մեր պատմությունը, մեր հասարակության պատմությունը ճանաչել պետք ա: Ես էլ դպրոցում քիմիա չէի սիրում, բայց երբեք մտքներով չի անցել դասատուներին հայհոյել, որ տենց են անում, որ էրեխեքը սկսում են քիմիական փորձեր անելուց զզվել:
> 
> Ուղղակի երևի ուսուցիչները պետք ա ճիշտ աշխատեն երեխաների հետ, կարևոր կետերի վրա ուշադրությունը հրավիրեն, էդ էլ երևի դպրոցական ծրագրերը թույլ չեն տալիս: 
> 
> Դիանա ջան, կարդա էդ վեպը, բայց ոչ թե ամառային հանձնարարությունները կատարած լինելու համար, այլ գուցե փորձելով համեմատել էսօրվա հետ, էն ժամանակվա խոսացկությունները հիմիկվա, էն ժամանակվա խնդիրները՝ հիմիկվա, իրանց դարդուցավերը՝ մերինի հետ: Հիմա չկարդացիր, հետո էլ չես կարդալու, բայց եթե կարդացիր, հետո ինքդ կհասկանաս, թե ինչ լավ ա, որ կարդացել ես: Ես ինձ ստիպելով եմ կարդացել, գուցե ոչ մինչև վերջ, ու էսօր հիշում եմ մենակ էն, որ էնտեղ լիքը հետաքրքիր, կարևոր բան կար, որ հիմա չգիտեմ: Գուցե դեռ վերադառնամ էդ վեպին, բայց ինչ լավ կլիներ, որ դեռ դպրոցում իմանայի էն, ինչ նոր եմ իմանալու կամ եսիմ էլ կիմանա՞մ:


Շին, դու կարդացե՞լ ես  :Huh: 
Ես չեմ կարդացել: Դպրոցական սաղ ծրագիրը կարդացել եմ, էդ ու Վարդանանքը չեմ կարդացել: Կարդացել եմ, բայց ափսոսում եմ էդ ժամանակի համար, որ վատնել եմ տենց հիմար բաներ կարդալու վրա: Հասկանու՞մ ես, որ Շիրվանզադեին ու Րաֆֆուն մի քանի ամիս հատկացնելու արդյունքում Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանին ընդամենը մի դասաժամ ա հասնում:

Կոնկրետ Վերք Հայաստանին... երբ դա անցնում էինք, բարեբախտաբար մեր ախմախ հայերենի դասատուն բացակայում էր, մի ուրիշ, ավելի կարգին դասատու էր փոխարինում, որը չնայած ավելի խիստ էր ու ստիպում էր, որ իր աշակերտները բոլոր գրքերը կարդան, կոնկրետ Վերքի մասին ասաց, որ պարտադիր չէ կարդանք, որովհետև, միևնույն է, շատ գրականագետներ էլ չեն կարդացել, բայց պիտի իմանանք ինչու և ինչպես գրվեց այն: Իսկ էդ հարցերին պատասխանելու համար պարտադիր էր մենակ առաջաբանը կարդալը, ինչը և գոնե ես արեցի: Հասկանու՞մ ես, որ չարժե էրեխեքին չարչարել էնպիսի գրքերով, որոնք մեծերն էլ չեն կարողանում կարդալ: Եթե ծանոթացնել ա պետք, պետք ա լուծումներ գտնել, ինչպես էդ դասատուն գտել էր: Ու ընդհանրապես, ես շարունակում եմ էն կարծիքին մնալ, որ գրողներին նվիրված դասաժամերը խիստ սխալ կերպով են բաշխված: Ավելի կարևոր գրողներին ավելի քիչ ժամանակ ա հատկացվում, իսկ անկապներին՝ ամիսներ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դու կարդացե՞լ ես


Քանի որ առանց գրառումս կարդալու պատասխանել ես, հրաժարվում եմ այս թեմայով հետագա զրույցից :Kiss:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի որ առանց գրառումս կարդալու պատասխանել ես, հրաժարվում եմ այս թեմայով հետագա զրույցից


Գժվե՞լ ես, կարդացել եմ գրառումդ  :Sad:  Չեմ կարդացել Վերք Հայաստանին, ոչ թե քո գրառումը:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Շին, դու կարդացե՞լ ես


Ես կարդացել եմ։ *Հաճույքով* եմ կարդացել։ Տասներորոդ դասարանում։ Համալսարանում էլ։ Մինչև վերջ։ Չեմ փոշմանել։ *Կարող է մի անգամ էլ կարդամ*։ Բայց համաձայն եմ, որ ամեն մարդու բան չի, ու ես էդ վեպի հանդեպ էնքան յուրահատուկ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, որ չեմ էլ ուզենա՝ ամեն մեկը կարդա ու սկսի քլնգել։ Թող գոնե առանց կարդալու, ուրիշից լսածներով կամ իրենց ենթադրածներով քլնգեն։

Իսկ էս թեմա մտա, որ ասեմ՝


*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա-*Daniel Keyes-Flowers for Algernon

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա-*Հայկօն լրիվ սերիալի անձնակազմի նման է պահում իրեն, երկրորդ եթերաշրջան է մոգոնել,  :Angry2:  իսկ ես էլ չեմ կարողանում սպասել։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)-*Progris riport 1 martch 3.
Dr Strauss says I shoud rite down what I think and remembir and evrey thing
that happins to me from now on. 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել-*Նոր եմ սկսել, երևի 4-րդ կամ 5-րդ։

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա-*Շատ ավելի հեշտ է կարդացվում, քան սպասում էի։ Ինձ սյուժեից ավելի գրելու ձևն է դուր գալիս։

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա -* Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե - <<Այսպես խոսեց Զրադաշտը>>*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա - * Նիցշեի Աստվածաշնչին ծանոթանալու  համար*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում -* Երբ զրադաշտը երեսուն տարեկան էր ՝թողեց իր հայրենիքն ու հայրենի լիճը և գնաց լեռներ: *

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել -* 28*

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա -* Բավականին խորն է,միանգամից չես կարող իմաստը հասկանալ:Ավերտելուց հետո  որոշ ժամանակ անց նորից կանդրադառնամ:

----------

Jarre (10.06.2013), Yevuk (10.06.2013), Գանգրահեր (10.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի խոսքով, սա իմ նոր վերաիմաստավորված կարծիքն ա, Հրանտ դպրոցից հետո էլ կկարդան, իսկ Շիրվանզադե ու Աբովյան` էլ չէ, իսկ Րաֆֆի գուցե և կարելի ա էդքան շատ չկարդալ, պատմավեպերը կարելի ա հանել, ավելի շատ վերջին դասարններում պատմիչների վրա կենտրոնա


Քանի որ ուզում եմ քննարկումը հրապարակային շարունակվի, նորից էստեղ եմ բերում թեման: Եթե մոդերները թեմայից դուրս կհամարեն, թող առանձնացնեն էս գրառումները, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ թեմայից դուրսի թեմա չտանել:

Շին, հասկանու՞մ ես՝ եթե դու դպրոցականին Աբովյանով ու Շիրվանզադեով խաբես, ինքը էլ կյանքում չի ուզենա կարդալ, կմտածի՝ գրականությունն էդ ա որ կա: Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ ասում, մեր դասարանի պակաս ինտելեկտուալ մասսան Քաոսը լավ էլ սիրում էր: 

Ու հա, Րաֆֆիով համը շատ ա հանվում: Կարելի ա Սամվելն ու Կայծերն ընդհանրապես հանել ծրագրից, թողնել Խենթը, կարելի ա Խաչագողն ու Ոսկե աքաղաղն էլ մտցնել, պուճուր բաներ են: Պատմիչներն ընդհանրապես պետք ա հանել գրականության ծրագրից, կարելի ա պատմությունից անցնել:

Շին, ախր դու հիմա ես վերաիմաստավորել քեզ համար, բայց չես փորձում պատկերացնել, թե ով ա դպրոցականը, ով ա բարձր դասարանի աշակերտը ու ինչ ա դպրոցն ընդհանրապես: Դպրոցում էսօր ամեն կերպ սպանում են սովորելու ցանկությունը: Խաչատուր Աբովյան ու պատմիչներ կարդալով է՛լ ավելի ա սպանվում էդ ցանկությունը: Կասես՝ կարևոր ա, բայց ամեն կարևոր բան չի, որ պետք ա դպրոցում սովորել: Ավելին՝ ես կասեի, որ շատ, շա՜տ ավելի կարևոր ա համաշխարհային գրականություն իմանալ, նույնիսկ եթե դա արվելու ա հայ գրականության ժամերը քչացնելու հաշվին, որովհետև համաշխարհայինը համեմատության հնարավորություն ա տալիս, հնարավորություն ա տալիս հասկանալու, որ Նար-Դոսի Ես և նա-ն հեչ էլ վերջը չէ:

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2013), Diana99 (10.06.2013), Enna Adoly (09.06.2013), LisBeth (09.06.2013), Yevuk (10.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ջորջ Մարտին "Գահերի խաղը":

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Ակումբն ստիպեց: Բոլորը գիտեն, բոլորը խոսում են, բոլորը քննարկում են, բոլորը հահոյում են:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

-Հետ դառնանք,- պնդեց Գարեդը, հենց որ մութն սկսեց ընկնել: -Վայրենիները մեռած են: (կներեք անկապ թարգմանության համար):

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

Ռուֆուսի ուղարկած տարբերակով` 83:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Ամենամեծ հիմարություններից մեկն եմ անում, որ կարելի էր` ամառ օրով տարվել 5 հսկա հատորներից բաղկացած գրքով: Պետք ա հնարավորինս արագ կարդալ, պրծնել էս ցավից:

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2013), Sagittarius (09.06.2013), Ամպ (24.06.2013), Հայկօ (09.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հասկանու՞մ ես՝ եթե դու դպրոցականին Աբովյանով ու Շիրվանզադեով խաբես, ինքը էլ կյանքում չի ուզենա կարդալ, կմտածի՝ գրականությունն էդ ա որ կա: Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ ասում, մեր դասարանի պակաս ինտելեկտուալ մասսան Քաոսը լավ էլ սիրում էր:


Բյուր, ես մանրամասն գրել եմ վերը, չեմ ուզում կրկնել նույնը: Դպրոցական ընթերցանությունը ու հաճելի ընթերցանությունը տարբեր բաներ են, դպրոցում կարդացած գրականությունը որոշակի գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու համար ա: Թե ինչ գիտելիքներ, վերը գրել եմ: Էնպես չի, որ ես հիացած եմ մեր դպրոցական ծրագրով, բայց ամեն դեպքում թե Աբովյանը, թե Շիրվանզադեն շատ կարևոր են, որովհետև դպրոցից հետո մենք երբեք էլ լայեղ չենք անում կարդալ Շիրվանզադե, իսկ էնտեղ լիքը կարևոր ինֆորմացիա կա, որ մենք գիտենք, որովհետև դպրոցում անցել ենք _Քաոսը_: Բյուր ջան, նախորդ գրածիս համառոտագրությունն ա, ինչ ասեմ, սրանից դուրս նոր հիմնավորում չունեմ: Ես մի բան գիտեմ կարդացող մարդը դպրոցում կարդում ա էն բոլոր գործերը, որոնց կարդալը մեր ասելով սպանում ա ընթերցանության ցանկությունը, իսկ դպրոցից հետո էլի շարունակում ա կարդալ, կարդալու սեր չունեցողն էլ ոչ էն ժամանակ ա կարդում, ոչ էլ հետո:

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2013), Yevuk (10.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես մանրամասն գրել եմ վերը, չեմ ուզում կրկնել նույնը: Դպրոցական ընթերցանությունը ու հաճելի ընթերցանությունը տարբեր բաներ են, դպրոցում կարդացած գրականությունը որոշակի գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու համար ա: Թե ինչ գիտելիքներ, վերը գրել եմ: Էնպես չի, որ ես հիացած եմ մեր դպրոցական ծրագրով, բայց ամեն դեպքում թե Աբովյանը, թե Շիրվանզադեն շատ կարևոր են, որովհետև դպրոցից հետո մենք երբեք էլ լայեղ չենք անում կարդալ Շիրվանզադե, իսկ էնտեղ լիքը կարևոր ինֆորմացիա կա, որ մենք գիտենք, որովհետև դպրոցում անցել ենք _Քաոսը_: Բյուր ջան, նախորդ գրածիս համառոտագրությունն ա, ինչ ասեմ, սրանից դուրս նոր հիմնավորում չունեմ: Ես մի բան գիտեմ կարդացող մարդը դպրոցում կարդում ա էն բոլոր գործերը, որոնց կարդալը մեր ասելով սպանում ա ընթերցանության ցանկությունը, իսկ դպրոցից հետո էլի շարունակում ա կարդալ, կարդալու սեր չունեցողն էլ ոչ էն ժամանակ ա կարդում, ոչ էլ հետո:


Շին, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Բայց պե՞տք ա էդ ինֆորմացիան կամ եթե պետք ա, դա ստանալու ուրիշ ձև չկա՞: Շատ սխալ ես անում, որ հաճելի ու պարտադիր ընթերցանությունն իրարից առանձնացնում ես: Դա մեր ամբողջ կրթական համակարգի թերությունն ա: Կարևորության, պարտադիրի հետևից ընկնելով մոռանում են, որ ուսումը պետք ա նաև հաճելի պրոցես լինի: Արդյունքում՝ ստացվում ա մենակ խելացիների վրա կենտրոնացած համակարգ, էդ սաղ գրքերը կարդում են մենակ խելացիները (սա որպես պայմանական տերմին ընդունի, կուզես կրծող ասա, ինչ կուզես, ասա), իսկ էն միջին աշակերտը դուրս ա մնում, որովհետև պրոցեսից հաճույք չի ստանում: Ի դեպ, խելացին էլ հաճույք չի ստանում, ուղղակի իրա համար շատ կարևոր ա «գերազանց» ստանալը կամ ուրիշ մոտիվներ ունի դրանք կարդալու: Չի բացառվում, որ մի երկու հոգի էլ հաճույք ստանա դրանից: Հա ինչ, ես էլ եռանկյունաչափական խնդիր լուծելիս էի հաճույք ստանում, բայց հո գիտեմ, որ դա աշխարհի գերագույն հաճույքներից չի բոլորի համար:

Դու ասում ես՝ եթե էդ ժամանակ չկարդա, էլ չի էլ կարդա: Բայց ինչի՞ կարդա է: Հիմա որ ես Քաոսը կարդացել եմ, մի բան փոխվե՞լ ա: Մենակ հասկացել եմ, որ Շիրվանզադեն ապուշ գրող ա: Ուրիշ ոչինչ չի տվել էդ գիրքը:

Ու մեկ էլ՝ չարաչար սխալվում ես, լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ սամվելներից ու վարդանանքներից հետո թարգել են կարդալը: Հետագայում շատ ուշ են հայտնաբերել, որ կարդալը կայֆ բան ա, ուղղակի դպրոցում սխալ ուղու վրա են դրել: Ի դեպ, մեր դասարանում էլ տենց դեպքեր կային, բայց դե իրանք գոնե դպրոցական տարիներին խելքի էկան, երբ պատահաբար Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստոն ձեռքներն ընկավ:

----------

LisBeth (09.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

1.Բրետ Իստոն Էլլիս – psyco vs Պալանիկ Choke.
2.Առաջինը գուշակիր ինքդ շարքից ա, երկրորդն էլ Պալանիկ ուսումնա*սիրելու* գործընթացի մեջ ա մտնում։
3.Choke –ը հակագովազդով ա սկսվում, իբր, գործ չունես, քեզ նեղություն մի տուր, մի քանի էջից դու էլ չես ուզենա շարունակես, ավելի լավ ա գնա բժիշկ դառի ևն, ու ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա ասում։ psyco – ինչ որ բան զսպվածության ու բարեկամության մասին, շատ դիպուկ։
4.Չեմ նայում, դեռ սկզբներում եմ երևի, չէ, Choke –ը մի քիչ առաջ եմ։
5.Պալանիկի 4–րդ գործն ա որ կարդում եմ, կարծիքս անփոփոխ ա, ամեն մարդու համար չի, բայց ով իրան սիրում ա դա եթե չասեմ հիմնական ա, կասեմ երկարատև ա, կլանող ա գրում, որ սկսում ես պետք ա կարդաս, կարդաս, ու անընդհատ մի նոր բան մոգոնում ա։
Psyco-ի մասին շատ դրական կարծիքներ եմ լսել, որոնք մեծամասամբ կիսում եմ։ Ֆիլմը մինչև վերջ չեմ նայել, համեմատության համար սկիզբը նայեցի, ավելի "թեթև" էր :Jpit: , ասեմ ինչի, որովհետև, արա, դե էդ բրենդբերի անուններն էնքան շատ ա, գլուխդ ֆռում ա, առավել ևս որ դրանց մեծ մասը անծանոթ են։ Ես կերա էսինչը, հագա Էսինչը, ոռս սրբեցի էսինչ զուգարանի թղթով։
 Վերջն են, երկուսն էլ։

Հ.Գ. սրանք պետք ա ներառվի դպրոցական ծրագրի մեջ, լրիվ ուսուցողական բնույթի գրականություն ա  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.06.2013), Հայկօ (09.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Շելլի - Ֆրանկենշտայն (կամ երևի անգլերեն Ֆրանկենստեյն)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Կուրսերայի ջանը սաղ, ես դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ էդ դասընթացը հաղթահարելու եմ  :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

TO Mrs. Saville, England

You will rejoice to hear that no disaster has accompanied the commencement of an enterprise which you have regarded with such evil forebodings. I arrived here yesterday, and my first task is to assure my dear sister of my welfare and increasing confidence in the success of my undertaking.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

Հենց նոր եմ սկսել:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Ի՞նչ կարծիք, նոր եմ սկսել  :Jpit:  Բայց դե հաշվի առնելով էս ծրագրում ընդգրկված գրականությունը պիտի ասեմ, որ հաստատ էլի մի քանի գիշեր վախից չեմ քնելու:

----------

Ruby Rue (09.06.2013), Շինարար (10.06.2013)

----------


## Diana99

Շատ բուռն քննարկում ստացվեց իմ պատճառով  :Blush:  :Jpit:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

*1.	Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ուխտագնացություն դեպի երկիր (Ժողովածու)


*2.	Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Շատ հարզատ մարդու գրադարանն էի փորփրում ու պատահական աչքս դիպավ աչքի բոցին,
                                                                                     ու ձեռքերս մեկնեցի  :Jpit: 


*3.	Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Եթե աստղերը գիշերային երկնքում առկայծեին միայն հազար տարին մեկ անգամ, որպիսի՜ ջերմ հավատով կհամակվեին մարդիկ՝ սերնդեսերունդ պահպանելով հիշողությունը աստծո քաղաքի մասին:
                     Էմերսոն



*4.	Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

Արդեն վերջացրել եմ


*5.	Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

*Այզեկ Ազիմով*
*Եվ եղավ խավար*- Մի քանի ժամից կիջնի խավար ամբոխջ մոլորակով մեկ, և այդ խավարից մարդիկ կխելագարվեն, մի՞թե չի կարող օգնել գիտություն, իսկ պաշտպանմունքը՞: _Ժողովածուի թերևս լավագույն ստեղծագորոծությունը, դուրս շատ էկավ: Հիշում եմ, որ գրքի ինչ որ հատված հետ համաձայն չէի, բայց հիմա չեմ հիշում, թե որ:_

*Անսպասելի հաղթանակ*- Երկիր մոլորակի բնակչությունը ռոբոտներ է ուղարկում նոր հայտնաբերված մոլորակի քաղաքակրթությունը ուսումնասիրելու համար: Ռոբոտներին սպասվում է շատ հետաքրքիր ուսումնասիրություն: _Լավ խնդալու պատմություն ա,հավեսն էր_ 

*Քլիֆորդ Սայմակ*

Գյուղի խենթը- Տղան շատ անսպասելիորեն իր մոտ հայտնաբերում է գերբնական կարողություներ, սկզբում նա վրեժ է լուծում իր թշնամիներից, իսկ հետո հասկանում է, որ այդ կարողությունները կարելի է ավելի խելամտորեն օգտագործել...: _Ցնդած բան ա, բայց ես ինչո՞ւ գիտեյի, որ գերբանական կարողություններ ունենալը մենակ  քաղաքում ապրողներին ա բնորոշ,  :_

*Սարքիր ինքդ*- Գորդոն Նայթ ասես նստած լիներ ասեղների վրա. նա անհամբեր սպասում էր հինգժամյա աշխատանքային օրվա ավարտին, որ շուտ տուն սլանար: Հենց այսօր պետք է ստանար «« Սարքիր ինքդ»» ընկերությունը պատվիրած կոմպլեկտը և անհամաբեր ուզում էր գործի անցնել: Բայց Նայթը ստանում է ուրիշ բան, ուրիշ ավելի ՀԶՈՐ մի բան: _Էս էլ ժողովածուի լավագույններից էր:_
*Սիրունիկը*-  Մի քանի տիեզերագնացներ ««Սիրունիկ»» անունով տիեզերանավի հետ բարձրանում ա են տիեզերք:Տիեզերքում շատ անսպասելիորեն տիեզերագնացները հայտնաբերում են, որ Սիրունիկը այդքան էլ սովորական տիեզերանավ չէ: Ցնդած պատմությունա : _Ընդհանրապես Քլիֆորդ Սայմակը ինձ համար մեծ բացահայտում էր, արժի իր գործերին ավելի շուշուտ անրադառնալ:_
*Հարի Հարիսոն*

*Վարպետը*- Սյուժեն էտքան լավ չեմ հիշում  :Tongue: , ինչ որ մողեսների մասին էր, 

*Ոստիկան ռոբոտը*- տոշնի համանուն կինոն ա, ուղղակի ստեղ համ սյուժեն ա լավը, համ էլ գործողություննրը կատարվում են այլ մոլորակում:

*Ռեյ Բրեդբերի*

Մայն ու աղջիկը- շատ կարճ պատմություն երիտասարդի ու արդեն պատկառելի տարիք ունեցող կնոջ մասին- _Լրիվ Բրեդբերի ոճով, շատ լավն էր, ««Dandelion Wine»»-ին էլ մի քիչ նման_

*Ռոբերտ Յանգ*
Հարբած հողը- Մարսերեն առաջին գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատմվածքն  է, որ հասել է երկիր, և, բացի այն, որ ունի ինքնուրույն արժեք, դա կարդալուց հետո կարելի է անել մի շարք հետաքրքիր եզրակացություններ.
1.Մարսեցիները շատ նման են մեզ
2.Նրանց քաղաքակրթությունը շատ նման է մեր քաղաքակրթությանը 
3. Ինչպես Երկրի ֆանտաստ գրողներն են օգտագործում մեր հասարակության արատները պատկերելու համար, այնպես էլ Մարսի գրողներն եմ օգտագորոծում Երկիրը, որպեսզի պատկերեն  իրենց հասարակության արատները
4.վ այդ արատների պատկերումը չափազանցրել են ինչպես մարսի այնպես էլ Երկրի ֆանտաստ գրողներըմ և մարսեցի որոշ գրողներ սկսել են պարոդիաներ գրել իրենց կոլեգաներին 
5. այս պատմվածքը  վերաբերվում է վերջին կետին :Sad:  Հատված գրքից) : 

*Մեխանիկական թզենու տերևը* - դուրս չեկավ: Ինչ-որ աղջակա մասին ա, ով վերջում գտնում ա իր սիրուն

*Ռոբերտ Շեքլի*

*Ուխտագնացություն դեպի երկիր*: Այլ մոլորակից գլխավոր հերոսը գալիս է Երկիր, որպեսզի գտնի միակ ու անկրկնելի սերը, սակայն Երկրում էլ էն լավ ժամանակները չեն. _էտքան էլ լավը չեր_ 

*Ռիչարդ Ուորմսեր*

*Պան Սատիրուս.* - Պան Սատիրուս անունով շիմպանզեին Ամերիկան ուղեծիր է արձակում, սկզբում ամեն ինչ հաջող է ընթանում, բայց երկրորդ աստիճանը ազատվելուց հետո տիեզերանավը կատարում է չնախատեսված շարժումներ և արևելքի փոխարեն շարժվում է դեպի Արևմուտք: Հետագայում պարզվում է նաև, որ Պանը երկնքում  շարժվել է լույսի արագությունից ավելի արագ: Եվ այս ամենի համար Պանը պետք է պատասխան տա Ամերիկայի իշխանություններին: Սկզբից ինձ թվում էր որ «« Կապիկների մոլորակի»»-ի նման ինչ որ բան կլինի...սենց էլ վատը չէր, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով սյուժեն կարելի էր ավելի սուր ներկայացնել

----------

CactuSoul (20.06.2013), Diana99 (13.06.2013), Ruby Rue (12.06.2013), Արէա (13.06.2013), Հայկօ (24.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (13.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ջորջ Մարտին "Արքաների բախումը" ("Երբ բախվում են արքաները"  :Jpit:  ):

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

"Գահերի խաղն" ու Ձվիկի պատմվածքներն ավարտեցի, սրա հերթն ա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Առավոտ ծեգին գիսաստղի հետագծի նկարագրության մասին նախադասություն ա՝ հագեցած արյան հետ համեմատությամբ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

Ռուֆուսի ուղարկած տարբերակով` 66:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Չնայած կերպարները շատ են, ու որ չխառնեմ, նոր կերպարներ հանդիպելիս դիմում եմ վիքիի օգնությանը, երբեմն պարզում, որ էդ կերպարին էս վերջերս էլի եմ հանդիպել, այսինքն ընդհանուր սյուժետային գծերն արդեն պարզ են, էլ չեմ ասում, որ սերիալն էլ եմ նայել, բայց էդ ամենի հետ կլանված կարդում եմ: Ոնց զգացել եմ, մեծ մասամբ սաղ Դաեներիսին են բալետ անում, բայց ես հեչ համաձայն չեմ, որ ինքը գա ու գրավի գահը, այ բանը, էստեղ իրար վիզ են կրծում, իրար մորթում, պայքարում, մեկ էլ գիտեմ ոչ որտեղից իրա վիշապներով գա ամեն ինչին տեր կանգնի՞: Մի խոսքով, էդ աստիճան տարել ա գիրքը ինձ  :Jpit:

----------

Ruby Rue (24.06.2013), Ամպ (24.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (25.06.2013), Հայկօ (24.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Procrastination: why you do it, what to do about it now, հեղինակներ՝ Jane Burka, Lenora Yuen

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Կուրսեցիներով սեղանի շուրջ հավաքված խոսում էինք: Խոսք գնաց թեզը գրել չկարողանալու ու անընդհատ հետաձգելու մասին, մի կուրսեցիս ասեց՝ թե սենց սենց գիրք կա, լավն ա, կուղարկեմ, սաղովս կարդանք:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Առավոտ ծեգին գիսաստղի հետագծի նկարագրության մասին նախադասություն ա՝ հագեցած արյան հետ համեմատությամբ:
About four weeks into our first Procrastination Group at UCBerkeley, a student said with surprise, “Procrastination is like a
dandelion. You pull it up and think you’ve got it, but then it turns out the roots are so deep, it just grows back.”

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
76

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Չնայած թերահավատորեն սկսեցի կարդալ, որովհետև թվում էր, թե գործերը հետաձգելու/անելուց խուսափելու ու դրանց լուծման մասին ամեն ինչ գիտեի, էն ա, որ պրակտիկ որևէ բան չեմ կարում անեմ: Բայց փաստորեն չէ: Շատ խորն են վերլուծում գործերը հետաձգելու/չանելու պատճառները: Ես դրանցից մեկի մեջ ինձ տեսա, մի երկուսի մեջ էլ մենակ շատ կոնկրետ դեպքերում: Բայց ամենակարևորը՝ գրքում նենց դեպքեր են նկարագրված, որ ասում ես՝ ինչ լավ ա ես տենց չեմ: Մի խոսքով, ով խնդիր ունի աշխատանքը ժամանակին ու որակով անելու հետ կապված, անպայման խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ:

----------


## Շինարար

> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
> 
> Առավոտ ծեգին գիսաստղի հետագծի նկարագրության մասին նախադասություն ա՝ հագեցած արյան հետ համեմատությամբ:


Բյուր, ես էլ եմ նախորդ գրառումը մեջբերում, որ հարցերը թազա չարտագրեմ, բայց աշխատում եմ նախորդ պատասխանները համենայն դեպս ջնջել :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես էլ եմ նախորդ գրառումը մեջբերում, որ հարցերը թազա չարտագրեմ, բայց աշխատում եմ նախորդ պատասխանները համենայն դեպս ջնջել


էս մեկն էլ բաց եմ թողել  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (25.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա: Հայնրիխ Բյոլ- Բիլյարդ ինն անց կեսին
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։ Մոտս գովացել են  :Jpit: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը): Այն առավոտ Ֆեմելը նրա հետ առաջին անգամ անքաղաքավարի եղավ, կարելի է ասել՝ կոպիտ:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։ 200
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։ Սկզբի մասն ահագին թեթև էր կարդացվում, հումորով էր գրված: Բայց մի 80 էջ հետո ոնց որ լրիվ ուրիշ գիրք կարդայի: Սկսեց ահավոր ծանրանալ, լրջանալ: Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ գրողը սկզբից ուրիշ բանա ուզել գրել, հետո միտքը փոխել ա:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (25.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա: Մարիո Պյուզո-Կնքահայրը
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։ Իմփոն էր մոտս գովացել  :Hands Up: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը): Ամերիգո Բոնասերան Նյու Յորքի Երրորդ շրջանային դատարանում նստած սպասում էր, թե երբ պետք է արդարադատություն կատարվի և պատժվեն մեղավորները, որ դաժանորեն խոշտանգել էին իր դստերը, փորձելով բռնաբարել:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։ 150 :Xeloq: 
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։ Շատ հավեսն ա: Թեթև սիրուն գրված գործ ա: Կնքահոր կերպարը լրիվ սպանում ա :Love:

----------

Diana99 (01.07.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ջորջ Մարտին «Թրերի փոթորիկ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Դե հերթով կարդում եմ էլի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Գորշ ու ահավոր ցուրտ օր էր, և շները հետքը չէին վերցնում:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
Կեսերն անցել եմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Քանի գնում համոզվում եմ, որ ահավոր մեծ ա «Պատերազմ և խաղաղության» ազդեցությունը ու ոչ միայն պատումի ոճի առումով: Նախ «Պատերազմից» հետո պատմելու էս ձևին ուղղակի սիրահարված եմ: Ու հիմա անկախ ինձնից ամեն ինչում «Պատերազմն» եմ փնտրում ու նույնիսկ գտնում եմ: Արյայի, Սանսայի, Սելիսի արտաքինի, բեղիկների նկարագրությունը, Ռոբբի՝ կինոյի մեջի տղու մահը վեպի կեսերում, Լորասի սերն իրա արքայի հանդեպ, մի խոսքով լիքը-լիքը բաներ կան նաև «Պատերազմում»: Նույնություններ չեն, նմանություններ են: Վիքիում կարդացի, որ օգտվել ա ոչ միայն պատմական աղբյուրներից, այլև պատմավեպերից, «Պատերազմի» մասին խոսք չկար, բայց ինձ էսպես զուգահեռներ տանելով կարդալն ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, թեկուզ սխալված լինեմ: Իհարկե սա շատ ավելի թեթև ա, Տոլստոյի երկար, գիտականին մոտեցող հեղինակի խոսքերը, վերլուծությունները չկան, ամեն ինչ ասվում ա հիմնականում երկխոսությունների միջոցով, ինչը ահագին հեշտացնում ա ընթերցանությունը, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ շատ ավելի սերիալային ա: Ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ հիմնականում կենտրոնացած ա իշխանական տների փոխհարաբերությունների վրա. ի վերջո իրա ստեղծած աշխարհն ա, կուզենայի նաև գլխավոր կերպարների մեջ լինեին հասարակ գյուղացների, արհեստավորներ, նրանց կյանքը, կյանքում տեղի ունեցող փոփոխություններն էլ ցույց տար էս բոլոր գահերի խաղերի ֆոնի վրա: Իհարկե կան մեկ-երկուսը, բայց շատ չի կենտրոնացել, մինչդեռ հետաքրքիր կլիներ ավելի խորությամբ տեսնել այդ ամենը, մեկ-երկու ՓՕՎ էլ կարելի էր հասարակության էդ շերտերից ունենալ: Ի վերջո, էսպիսի հսկայական աշխարհ ա հորինել, էդպես ավելի ամբողջական կլիներ: Դեռ հետաքրքիր ա, չնայած արդեն ջղայնանում եմ՝ գիտակցելով, որ նույնիսկ եթե հաջորդ տասը տարվա մեջ ավարտի էլ վեպը, դրանից հետո անընդհատ հետգրություններ ու նոր պատմություններ ա գրելու ու մինչև իր մահ ընթերցողներին կախման մեջ ա պահելու Վեսթերոսից:

----------

Ամպ (10.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2013), Վոլտերա (01.07.2013), Տրիբուն (01.07.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1. *Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*-Ֆիրդուսի «Ռոստամ և Սոհրաբ»
2. *Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* -Ընկերուհիս էր գովում,ես էլ որոշեցի կարդալ:
3*. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*-  Ականջ արա ավանդական այս վիպերգին հինավուրց,
                                                                           Հոր և որդու կռվի մասին քեզ պատմեմ մի զրույց:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*-30/175
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*- Շատ հետաքրքիր է կարդացվում ու մի շնչով :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ջորջ Մարտին «Խնջույք ագռավների համար»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Որովհետև երրորդից հետո գալիս ա չորրորդը:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

-Վիշապներ,- ասաց Մոլլանդերը:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

Կեսերն անցել եմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Ինձ թվում ա՝ չորրորդ հատորի անհետաքրքիր լինելու մասին խոսակցությունները փոքր-ինչ ուռճացված են: Հաշվենք՝ առաջին հատորն ա, չունենք արդեն սիրելի դարձած կերպարներ: Էս ու նախորդ գիրքը ինձ համար շատ սիրելի կերպար դարձրին Ջայմեին: Մինչև հիմա իրեն տեսնում էինք էն մարդկանց միջոցով, ովքեր իրենց պատճառներն ունեին իրեն չսիրելու, իսկ հիմա հասկանում ենք, որ իրեն չսիրողներից գոնե վատը չի: Մարտինը մի արասցե, եթե նրա հետ ինչ-որ վատ բան կատարվի, շատ ծանր կտանեմ: Ռոբերտը ընդհանրապես որպես կերպար զրոյացավ, ահագին գարշելի մարդ ա: Էդդարդն էլ աչքիցս ահագին ընկավ, որովհետև հավատարմությունը՝ հավատարմություն, բա ո՞ւր մնաց հավատարմությունը պետության շահին, արդարությանը, հո էդ անտեր արդարությունը մենակ թագավորի ով լինելով չի՝ ըստ ժառանգականության կամ չեմ իմանում ինչի, բա ժողովրդի համար նրա թագավոր լինելը ո՞նց կլինի: Վերջը, ինքն իր սկզբունքներին, իր մշտապես ճշմարտացի լինելուն սիրահարված մեկն ա եղել փաստորեն նա:

----------

Ամպ (10.07.2013), Վոլտերա (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Վելս - «Դոկտոր Մորոյի կղզին»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Էլի գլխավոր մեղավորը Կուրսերան ա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Հավես չկա գտնելու, քինդլով էի կարդում:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

Վերջացրել եմ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Կայֆ էր:  :Jpit:  Ինձ թվում ա՝ էս վերջին տարիներին էնքան շատ եմ ժամանակակից գրականություն կարդացել, որ մոռացել եմ, թե տասնիններորդ դարում ինչ կար-չկար գրական աշխարհում, ու էս Կուրսերայի դասընթացի գրքերը շատ հետաքրքիր կերպով են արտացոլում դարաշրջանը (դե հեսա քսաներորդ դար ենք տեղափոխվելու, բայց էդ հեչ): Հավես ա համ էլ դասընթացի կոնտեքստում գրքերը կարդալը, որովհետև կոնկրետ բաների վրա ես կենտրոնանում, փորձում ես խորանալ ու գործի մեջ տեսնել բաներ, որոնք չկան  :Jpit: 

Հա, հլը Վելսի վրա եմ: «Անտեսանելի մարդն» էլ պիտի կարդամ (փոքր ժամանակ սարսափում էի էդ գրքի վերնագրից):

----------

Շինարար (06.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Սերո Խանզադյանի «Մխիթար Սպարապետը»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։
Քննության եմ, իսկ հարցաշարի մեջ այս վեպից հարցեր կան:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Մի նեղ արահետ էր ոլորվում Քաշաթաղքի մթին անտառների միջով:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
370\841
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
Առհասարակ սիրում եմ պատմավեպեր: Այս վեպն էլ կարդացվում է, ոչինչ: Բայց վստահ եմ, որ եթե վեպը կարդայի մի քանի տարի առաջ, հաստատ տպավորությունս ուրիշ էր լինելու:

----------

Diana99 (06.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Սքոտ Ֆիցջերալդ- Մեծն Գեթսբի

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
էս ա հարյուր  տարի ա որոշել էի կարդալ, բայց ձեռս չեր բռնում, հավես չկար, ավելի ճիշտ՝ կլասիկայի հավես չկար: Կարդալուս հիմանական պատճառը դարձավ Հարուկի Մուրակամին. մի երկու լավ խոսք ասեց, տենց հետաքրքրություն առաջացավ

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Գլուխ առաջին  :Jpit: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

Վերջացրել եմ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Ասում ա Ֆիցջերալդը հազար անգամ գրել-ջնջել ա՝ մթոմ իդելաական լինի, ասում ա Ֆիցջերալդը շատ տվայտանքների մեջ ա ընկել գրքի  անունն ընտրելիս, ասում ա էս  աբլոժկեն էնքան ա հիացրել Ֆիցջերալդին, որ իր ա խոսքերով գիրքն ու էտ նկարը համաձուլվել են:
Լավ դե զզվցրիք, ջհանդամ, թե ինչ են ասում  :Jpit: :
ԿարՁիքս.(քիչ մը սպոյլերոտ)
Եսիմ, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ. ուշքս չի գնում սենց գրքերի համար, դրա համար էլ, երևի, դուրս չեկավ: Գեթսբին լավն էր, ինչ խոսք,բայց խորհրդավորությունը,առեղծվածային լինեը, ԻՀԿ, էտքան էլ գագաթնակետին չէր հասնում, ոնց որ ասում էին: Բոցը գիտեք ո՞րն էր, վերջում սպասում էի, որ  Վիլսոնը կրակելույա Դեյզիի վրա, բայց Գեսբին հասցնում ա ջանով փակի և գնդակը կպնում ա իրեն, և ոչ թե Դեռյիին  :Jpit: : Էս կլասիկաներից ինչ ասես կսպասես:
Մի խոսքով. Ով սուր զգացողությունների կարիք Չունի, թող կարդա  :Jpit:  :

Հ.Գ. Իսկ հենց հիմա՝ հանգիստ սրտով, ամեն մի տողից հաճույք ստանալով, կարդում եմ Հերբերտ Ուելսի ««Անտեսանելի մարդը»»:

----------

Arpine (07.07.2013), Diana99 (07.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Ուելս - «Անտեսանելի մարդը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Անվերնագիրը վարակեց  :LOL:  Չէ, խաբում եմ, Կուրսերայի ջանը սաղ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Ալարում եմ քինդլս հետ պտտացնեմ: Դե պիտի Chapter 1 լինի էլի  :LOL: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
8%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Էս Ուելսն ինձ դզում ա հա: Ուֆ-ուֆ, կորչի դեպրեսիվ գրականությունը, պետք ա սենց բաներ կարդալ:

----------

Diana99 (09.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.07.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Lílium

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

   Լուիջի Պիրանդելլո  «Ծերերն ու երիտասարդները»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա: 
   Պապիկս խորհուրդ տվեց  :Smile: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը): 
    Իմ երեխաներին՝ այսօր երիտասարդ,վաղը ՝ ծեր:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
   174

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
   Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում…

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


Ջովաննի Բոկաչչո, Դեկամերոն
ընկերուհիս խորհուրդ տվեց
ՍԿՍՎՈՒՄ Է ԳԻՐՔՆ ԱՅՍ - Դեկամերոն կոչվող, մականվանյալ Principe Galeotto, որը պարունակում է հարյուր նովել, որ տասն օրվա մեջ պատմել են յոթ դամաներ և երեք երիտասարդներ
60
հետաքրքրիր է

----------


## my Charlie

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Սքոթ Ֆիցջերալդ «Գիշերն Անույշ է»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Սիրում եմ հեղինակին, հետո էլ ասեցին որ շատ լավն ա

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
1917 թվականի գարնանը, երբ բժիշկ Ռիչարդ Դայվերը առաջին անգամ եկավ Ցյուրիխ, քսանվեց տարեկան էր՝ հիանալի տաիրք տղամարդու համար, ամուրիի իսկական ծաղկուն հասակ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
279

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Լավն է: Հատկապես շատ եմ հավանում Դիք Դայվերի կերպարը, Նիքոլինն էլ, չնայած որ սկզբում դուրս չէր գալիս: Բայց էն իմ սիրած խորությունը չկա վեպի մեջ, հեշտ ա առաջ գնում, ու լարված չի պահում ընդհանրապես, իսկ տենցները ավելի շատ վանող են: Ճիշտ ա, էդքան էլ եսիմ ինչ չի, բայց էն գրքերից ա, որ չես փոշմանելու որ կարդացել ես:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.07.2013), Ամպ (10.07.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ջորջ Մարտին «Պար դրակոնների (վիշապների՞) հետ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Ասա է, ասա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Մարդու գարշահոտով, թե նեխածահոտով լցված գիշեր էր:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

Սա դանդաղ ա առաջ գնում, դեռ քառորդ մասն էլ չեմ կարդացել:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Արդեն ասացի, որ շատ դժվար եմ կարդում: Անընդհատ վերադառնում ա նույն դրվագներին՝ ոնց որ ընթերցողի ուշադրությունը որոշ կարևոր պահերի վրա պահելու համար նույն կերպ, ոնց սերիալներում մեկ էլ գլխավոր հերոսը նստած հիշողությունների գիրկն ա ընկնում ու նախորդ սերիաներից տասը րոպեանոց հատվածներ են ցույց տալիս: Չգիտեմ,  չորրորդ հատորը, որ էդքան փնովվում էր, ավելի հետաքրքիր էր, քան սա: Չգիտեմ՝ ինձ ա թվում, թե իրոք նույնիսկ Տիրիոնն էլ նախկինի պես սրամիտ չի: Չնայած ասացի, որ դեռ քառորդ մասն էլ չեմ կարդացել, գուցե ընթացքում ամեն բան տեղն ընկնի:

----------

Ռուֆուս (10.07.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
«Սասնա ծռեր»   կամ   «Սասունցի Դավիթ»  էպոսը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։
Դպրոցում են հանձնարարել  :Smile: 


3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Չեմ հիշում


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։
40/333

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
Կարծիք դեռ չունեմ ,դեռ նոր եմ կարդում տեսնենք ինչ կլինի  :Wink:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (13.07.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Սթիվեն Քինգ - «Մութ աշտարակը. հրաձիգը» (The Dark Tower I: The Gunslinger)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Դե բնական ա՝ առանց սրա չէր լինի, մի օր պիտի սկսեի էլի: Քանի որ կարգին բաբաթին ա ողջ սերիան, որոշել էր՝ բանակում կարդալ, բայց երկու կանխազգացում ունեմ՝
1. կա՛մ բանակ չեմ գնալու
2. կա՛մ Քինգը էսօր-էքուց գնալու ա ի վերին Երուսաղեմ (թո՛ւ-թո՛ւ-թո՛ւ, երևի բոլորս էլ առաջին տարբերակի կողմից ենք: :Jpit:  ), իսկ էդ ժամանակ մի քիչ ուրիշ կլինi:
Համ էլ շատ ա եղել, որ մոտս սրանից խոսացել են ու մի տեսակ ամոթանման մի բան եմ զգացել, որ չեմ կարդացել: Բայց դե սկսել ենք արդեն ու էլ հետդարձ չկա: :Pardon: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Շա՜տ-շատ հայտնի նախադասություն ա: Անգամ մինչև սկսելս անգիր գիտեի՝ «The man in black fled across the desert, and the gunslinger followed»: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

~ 30/304

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։

*Արդեն նախատրամադրված էի, որ դուրս գալու ա: Ու հլը որ ավելին քան արդարանում են սպասումներս: Մանավանդ, որ թե՛ հեղինակը ու թե՛ համարյա բոլորն ասում են, որ առաջին հատորն ամենածանր մարսվողն ա: Եթե ես հաղթահարում են, կլանում ա մինչև վերջ: Երեկ գիշեր եմ սկսել մի քիչ ու արդեն ապրում եմ Քինգի ստեղծած մոգական մթնոլորտում :Jpit: 

Համ էլ գրքի բնաբանը ահավոր հավանեցի՝ Թոմաս Վուլֆից էր: Փաստորեն էդ «Look Homeward, Angel»-ն էլ մտավ հերթի ցուցակ:

----------

Ruby Rue (16.07.2013), Sagittarius (18.07.2013), Տրիբուն (04.08.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
*
Սթիվեն Քինգ - «Մութ աշտարակը. Երեքի դուրսբերումը» ( The Dark Tower II: The Drawing of the Three)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։
*
Որովհետև առաջինից հետո երկրորդն են կարդում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
*
««Երեքի դուրսբերումը»» մութ աշտատարկ անունն ունեցող պատմության երկրորդ մասն է, ոգևորված և որոշ չափով հիմնված Ռոբերտ Բրաունիգի ««Չայլդ Ռոլանդը  Մութ աշտարակ եկավ» գրքի վրա, որն իր հերթին գալիս է «« Լիր արքա»»-ից:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։
*
40/399

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
*

Հիանալի պատմության հիանալի շարունակություն

----------

Տրիբուն (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
*
Շառլոթ Փերքինս Գիլման - «Հերլանդ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։
*
Կուրսերան:  :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
*
Սա գրում եմ հիշողությանս վրա հույս դնելով, դժբախտաբար:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։
*
5%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
*

Ֆեմինիզմի հոտ ա գալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
*
Էդգար Ռայս Բուրոուզ - «Մարսի արքայադուստրը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։
*
Կուրսերան:  :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
*
Ես ծեր մարդ եմ, թե ինչքան ծեր, ինքս էլ չգիտեմ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։
*
5%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
*

Մմմ, հլը որ զոռով եմ կարդում:

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Մովսես Խորենացի- «Հայոց Պատմություն»


2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։

Դպրոցում են հանձնարարել
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):

Չեմ հիշում

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։
160/317


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
Մի կերպ ինձ ստիպելով կարդում եմ  :Bad:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (22.07.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*LIfe of Pi*-ն եմ կարդում:

Շատ-շատ լավն ա, կարդացեք, ցանկալի ա՝ անգլերենը: Շատ սիրուն լեզվով ա գրած:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.07.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

Ժյուլ Վեռն - «Խորհրդավոր կղզի»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։
Վերջերս կարդացած ձանձրալի գրքերից հետո ինձ օդ ու ջրի պես պետք էր որևէ հետաքրքիր գիրք կարդալ  :Smile: 


3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Չեմ հիշում


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։

170/538

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։

Շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է ու մի շնչով կարդացվող  :Smile: 
Մմմ, հլը որ զոռով եմ կարդում:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2013), Smokie (22.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.07.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *LIfe of Pi*-ն եմ կարդում:
> 
> Շատ-շատ լավն ա, կարդացեք, ցանկալի ա՝ անգլերենը: Շատ սիրուն լեզվով ա գրած:


Է՜հ Գալ, կինոն տեսել եմ  :Sad:  թե չէ գիրքը ձեռիս տակ կա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Է՜հ Գալ, կինոն տեսել եմ  թե չէ գիրքը ձեռիս տակ կա:


Ես դիտմամբ սկզբում գիրքը կարդացի, Բյուր: Չեմ սիրում սկզբում կինոն նայած լինել: 
Մերսի, Անվերնագիր ջան  :Smile:

----------

Անվերնագիր (22.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես դիտմամբ սկզբում գիրքը կարդացի, Բյուր: Չեմ սիրում սկզբում կինոն նայած լինել: 
> Մերսի, Անվերնագիր ջան


Ես էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց սա էդ հազվագյուտ դեպքերից ա: Որ կինոն նայեցի, սկի չգիտեի էլ, որ գիրքը կա:

----------

Գալաթեա (22.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

[QUOTE=StrangeLittleGirl;2424341]*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
*
The Martian Chronicles, հեղինակ՝ Ռեյ Բրեդբերի

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։
*
Կուրսերան:  :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
*
One minute it was Ohio winter, with doors closed, windows locked, the panes blind with frost, icicles fringing every roof, children skiing on slopes, housewives lumbering like great black bears in their furs along the icy streets.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։
*
69

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
*

էս Բրեդբերին հանճարեղ գրող ա: Հալվելով եմ կարդում: Կարծեմ էլի եմ կարդացել էս գիրքը շատ վաղուց, բայց չէր տպավորվել: Իսկ հիմա լրիվ տանում ա: Բայց հետաքրքիր բան ա էս սայ-ֆայը: Մեջը կարա Բուրոուզի նման զիբիլ լինի, որ կարդում ես ու ասում՝ մթոմ ինչ, մեկ էլ Բրեդբերիի նման հանճարեղ, որ սաղ գիշեր չես քնում, որտև պատկերներն առաջդ են գալիս:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2013), Moonwalker (31.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (25.07.2013), Հայկօ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Հայնրիխ Բյոլ-«Անտերունչ տունը»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Փնտրում էի   Բյոլի «Ծաղրածուի աչքերովը»,դրա փոխարեն սա գտա:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Նա անմիջապես արթնանում էր,երբ գիշերվա կեսին մայրը միացնում էր օդափոխիչը,թեև ռետինե թևերը գրեթե անձայն էին պտտվում.խուլ բզզոց և ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կանգառ,երբ թևերի մեջ էր մտնում վարագույրի ծայրը:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
204/353
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Ինձ համար նրա մեջ նկարագրվածը խորթ է:Իմ իրականության մեջ այդպիսի ընտանիքներ չկան:
Երկու ընտանիքներն էլ ունեն <<անլուծելի խնդիրներ>>: Բախի ընտանիքի խնդիրները ինձ սարքովի են թվում,դրանք կարող են չլինել: Բրիլախի ընտանիքի միակ իսկական խնդիրը փողն է,իսկ այդ խնդիրը Հայնրիխի նիհար ուսերին է...
Յուրաքանչյուրս նստած մեր կյանքի կինոն ենք նայում...Սիրեցի գիրքը...

----------


## Diana99

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Ռոբերտ Լուիս Ստիվենսոն-«Գանձերի կղզին»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Արկածային գրականություն շատ եմ սիրում :Smile: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Ազնվական կալվածատեր Տրելոնին,բժիշկ Լիվսին և ուիրշ ջենտլմեններ խնդրել են ինձ գրել այն բոլորը ,ինչ որ գիտեմ Գանձերի կղզու մասին:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
24/232
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
 :Good:

----------

Smokie (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.08.2013), Հայկօ (31.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
<<Գիշատիչների խնջույքը>>  Վահե Քաչա
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Գրադարանավարուհին խորհուրդ տվեց
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
Գրքի առաջին մի քանի էջը չկա,սկսում է 7-րդ էջից:
...վիրահատել,ձեռքերը կրծիքն խաչած,պառկած է:Նա սպասում է:Մենք սպասում ենք վերքի վերջնական սպիացմանը:Գանգի վնասվածք էր:Վիրահատումն օգնեց..
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
58/358
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հետաքրքիրա միայն առաջին պատմվածքի ավարտին նկատեցի,որ գրքում 4 պատմվածք կա:Առաջին պատմվածքը սիրեցի,հեշտ ընթերցեցի:Էսպիսի գրելաոճը ինձ դուր է գալիս:Պատահականությունն է,թե ճակատագիր ,չգիտեմ,բայց համոզված եմ,որ  այս պատմվածքը ես պիտի կարդայի հիմա:

----------

Lílium (01.08.2013), Rhayader (14.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2013), Նիկեա (01.08.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան - «Աշնան Արև»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ակումբը խորհուրդ տվեց:  :Smile:   Շատ թեմաներում եմ հանդիպել, թե ինչպես են ակումբցիները հիացմունքով խոսում Մաթևոսյանի մասին, ես էլ որոշել էի՝ հենց ժամանակ ունենամ, սխալս ուղղեմ: Համ էլ վաղուց հայերեն գիրք չէի կարդացել, մտածեցի՝ գնալուցս առաջ մի լավ հայ գրողի կարդամ, նոր գնամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
Մոսկվայից, Ծմակուտի վրայով, Երևան են հասնում մի 100 րոպեում, իսկ Ծմակուտից Երևան հասնելու համար պետք է գնալ մի ցերեկ ու մի գիշեր:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
10/95

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ համով ու կենդանի լեզվով է գրված: Կարդացածդ նախադասությունները աչքիդ առաջ են գալիս, լավ պատկերացնում ու զգում ես:
Փաստորեն հասարակ գյուղական կյանքն ու գյուղացի կնոջը նկարագրող գիրքն էլ էսքան լավը կարող է լինել: Եթե ժամանակ ունենամ, գրքի մյուս պատմվածքներն էլ անպայման կկարդամ:

----------

Arpine (03.08.2013), CactuSoul (14.08.2013), Diana99 (03.08.2013), Enna Adoly (02.08.2013), Smokie (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013), Yevuk (14.08.2013), Նարե91 (06.08.2013), Նիկեա (02.08.2013), Շինարար (02.08.2013), Վոլտերա (02.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Միխաիլ Բուլգակով - <<Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան>>


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ցուցակիս մեջ կար


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
 Մի անգամ,գարնանը,անասելի շոգ մայրամուտին,Մոսկվայում,Պատրիարքական լճի մոտ երկու քաղաքացի հայտնվեցին:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
15/443


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Անծանոթը ասաց աթեիստ դառնալուն  խանգարող մի նախադասություն. -...բայց ահա թե ի՛նչն է ինձ անհանգստացնում՝եթե աստված չկա,ապա հարց է առաջանում.իսկ ո՞վ է կառավարում մարդկային կյանքը և ընդհանրապես ամբողջ կարգուկանոնը երկրիս երեսին:
«Աղյուսը հենց այնպես և երբեք ոչ մեկի գլխին չի ընկնի»:
Լավա ասում:Շատ լավա ասում:Հենց տեղից սկսեց ինձ հետաքրքրել:

----------

Rhayader (14.08.2013), Sambitbaba (03.08.2013), Smokie (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.08.2013), Yevuk (14.08.2013), Այբ (13.08.2013), Նիկեա (03.08.2013), Վոլտերա (05.08.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ն.Նոսով ,,Անգետիկի ու նրա ընկերների արկածները,,:
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Հոպարիս պստոին քնացնելու համար հարմար գիրք է:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում 
Չեմ հիշում,բայց մանչուկների մասին էր:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Տասնութերորդ:
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ես ուրախ կլինեի եթե Անգետիկի հետ ապրեի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.08.2013), Yevuk (14.08.2013), Հայկօ (03.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.08.2013), Վոլտերա (05.08.2013), Տրիբուն (04.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ակսել Բակունց «Միրհավ»,«Ալպիական մանուշակ»,«Ծիրանի փողը»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Դպրոցում էին հանձնարարել
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
«Միրհավ»-Աշուն էր պայծառ աշուն
«Ալպիական մանուշակ»-Կաքավաբերդի գլխին տարին բոլոր…
«Ծիրանի փողը»-Ես թեթում եմ…
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
չգիտեմ
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Լավն էին մանավանդ «Ալպիական մանուշակ»-ը պատմվածքը

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013), Նիկեա (04.08.2013), Վոլտերա (05.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ուրսուլա ԼըԳին - «Մթության ձախ ձեռքը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մի փորձից գուշակեք: Ճիշտ ա, Կուրսերան  :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
I'll make my report as if I told a story, for I was taught as a child on my homeworld that Truth is a matter of the imagination.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
74

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սկզբում շատ անկապ էր: Հիմա մի քիչ ոչինչ, բայց մեկ ա, Բրեդբերիից հետո չի կարդացվում: Ոնց որ հեղինակը չափից շատ մեջտեղից ճղված լինի օրիգինալ բան գրելու համար:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2013), Հայկօ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Վիլյամ Ֆոլքներ-պատմվածքներ

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա - քլնգողների ինադու  :Smile: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)- Խանութում, որտեղ նստած էր հաշտարար դատարանը, պանրի հոտ էր տարածվել (Հրկիզում) 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել-50/200

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- Էն ով էր ասում Ֆոլքները թափելու բան ա  :Smile:  Հենց մեկը ես: Որովհետև իր <<արջը>> կարդալ չի լինում ծանրության պատճառով: Այ պատմվածքներն ուրիշ են: Հիշում եմ, ոնց էի Խեչոյան կարդալիս ամեն մի բառի վրա փշաքաղվում: Տենց ա: Գրողներ կան ներծծվում են մաշկիդ մեջ ու ամբողջ կյանքում էդտեղից դուրս չեն գալիս: Իհարկե Ֆոլքները ներծծվելուց հեռու ա, բայց լավ ծակել գիտի: Ես էլ թարսի պես սիրում եմ ծակողներին :Smile:  Սենց կարդում եմ, զգում եմ ոնց ա ազդում վրաս էդ անտեր բառերի կույտը: Հետո սկսում ա ստամոքսդ ցավալ, հետո գլուխդ, հետո էդ ամեն ինչը ներսա մտնում ու սկսում տակից քանդել: Եթե Մարկես կարդալուց հետո երկար ժամանակ մրջյուններն ու ոսկորները քեզ  հանգիստ չեն տալիս, Ֆոլքները բկիդ ա կանգնում ու ոչ մի կերպ կուլ չի գնում: Ու մեկ էլ ինքը չի համոզում: Ուղղակի քեզ մտցնում ա իրա ցեխն ու.. չէ չի հանում: Մենակ մտցնում ա: Ստիպված ես դու ինքդ մի կերպ դուրս գալ: Հետո վերջում ցեխի հետքերը մնում են: Վատն էն ա որ սկսում ես կախում ունենալ էդ մտցնելու գործընթացից ու ծակոցներից հաճույք ստանալ:
Լավն ա Ֆոլքները: Տանջել գիտի :Smile:  Ցեխը մտցնելու իրա ոճն ունի, իրա ձևը: Բայց էլի եմ ասում, ներծծվելուց հեռու ա  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.08.2013), Rhayader (14.08.2013), Srtik (07.08.2013), Նիկեա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Douglas Adams - A Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 

Ֆիլմը տեսել էի ու շատ էի սիրել, գիրքն էլ մի 4 տարի սպասում էր կոմպիս մեջ, թե երբ էի սկսելու իրեն կարդալ ու ամեն անգամ հետաձգում էի: Էն էլ լավ ա, մի երկու հոգի մի քանի օր առաջ ինձ հրապարակային ամոթանք տվեցին, ու սկսեցի կարդալ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

The house stood on a slight rise just on the edge of the village.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

40%

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Ափսոսում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ չեմ կարդացել, սենց հավեսով վաղուց ոչ մի բան չէի կարդացել: Դե գիրքն էլ հրաշք ա, անգլիական համով հումորը վերջն ա  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (07.08.2013), Rhayader (07.08.2013), Հայկօ (07.08.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
> 
> Ֆիլմը տեսել էի ու շատ էի սիրել, գիրքն էլ մի 4 տարի սպասում էր կոմպիս մեջ, թե երբ էի սկսելու իրեն կարդալ ու ամեն անգամ հետաձգում էի: Էն էլ լավ ա, մի երկու հոգի մի քանի օր առաջ ինձ հրապարակային ամոթանք տվեցին, ու սկսեցի կարդալ:


Քանի չես կարդացել-պրծել, մի հատ հրապարակային ամոթանք էլ ես հասցնեմ տալ  :Tongue: :

----------

Freeman (07.08.2013), Rhayader (14.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Քորի Դոկտորով - «Փոքր եղբայր»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Էս էլ ու պըրծ  :Smile:  Կուրսերայի դասընթացի վերջին գիրքն ա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
I'm a senior at Cesar Chavez high in San Francisco's sunny Mission district, and that makes me one of the most surveilled people in the world. 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
34% (կարծեմ մի 400 էջանի գիրք ա, հաշվեք մոտավորապես)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շա՜տ լավն ա, շա՜տ: Դոկտորովը Ամերիկային լրիվ կոխում ա ցեխը, չի հանում: Իբր սայ-ֆայ ա, բայց ախր ամեն ինչ էնքա՜ն ճիշտ ա, էնքա՜ն հավանական, որ ոնց որ մեկի ինքնակենսագրությունը կարդաս:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ռեյ Բրեդբերի-«451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Վերջապես գտա :LOL: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
Մի ուրիշ առանձնահատուկ հաճույք էր տեսնելթե ինչպես է կրակը լափում իրերըինչպես են դրանք սևանում ու ձևափոխվում:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
18/231
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
...Բայց որքան հազվադեպ է պատահում,երբ ուրիշ մարդու դեմքին կարող ես տեսնել քո զգացմունքների,քո նվիրական,թրթռուն մտքերի արտացոլանքը:
Կայֆնա :Love:

----------

E-la Via (14.08.2013), Freeman (14.08.2013), Rhayader (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (13.08.2013), Վոլտերա (13.08.2013)

----------


## Paris1

Ես հիմա կարդում եմ Գևորգ Մարզպետունին...Կարդում եմ,որովհետև քննության ժամանակ պետք է...Սկսվում է Գառնո ամրոցի նկարագրությամբ.....հասել եմ 300 էջին.....Շատ հետաքրքիր է մի շնչով կարդացվում է :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (21.08.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա- Լաո Ցզի- ԴԱՈ ԴԷ ՑԶԻՆ
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա - Բուկինիստում տեսա, չդիմացա
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում- ԴԱՈՆ, որ կարող է բառերով արտահայտվել, մշտական ԴԱՈ չէ: Անունը, որ կարող է անվանվել, մշտական անուն չէ: Անանունը սկիզբն է երկնքի ու երկրի, անուն կրողը մայրն է բոլոր իրերի: Կրքերից ազատը տեսնում է հրաշալի գաղտնիքը (ԴԱՈՆ), իսկ նա, ով կրքեր ունի, տեսնում է նրան վերջին ձևի մեջ: Նրանք երկուսն էլ նույն ծագումն ունեն, բայց տարբեր անուններով: Նրանք միասին կոչվում են խորագույն: Անցումը մի խորագույնից դեպի մյուսը՝ դարպասն է բոլոր հրաշալիքների:ԴԱՈՆ հավերժ է ու անանուն, թեև նա չնչին է, սակայն ոչ ոք չի կարող նրան ենթարկել իրեն:
 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել- վերջացրել եմ
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա- Հավեսն ա: Սիրում եմ էս կարգի գործեր, կրոնամիստիցիզմը խառնած փիլիսոփայությանը: Էստեղից էլ եմ ահագին պեղումներ արել: 
 :Love:  Էն օրն էլ քիչ էր մնում ԴԱՈՅԻ անունով երդվեի
Ձեռքից գնում եմ...

----------

E-la Via (14.08.2013), Enna Adoly (13.08.2013), Rhayader (14.08.2013)

----------


## Yevuk

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Սոմերսետ Մոեմ - "Թատրոն"


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Մի երկու ամիս առաջ դիտել էի "Unpainted veil" ֆիլմը, որը գրված էր Մոեմի համանուն ստեղծագործության հիման վրա: Քանի որ ֆիլմը շատ դուրս եկավ, որոշեցի կարդալ վեպը: Հետո կարդացի ևս մի գործ, որից նույնպես տպավորված էի ու հիմա էլ հասա Մոեմի ամենահայտնի ստեղծագործությանը:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:*

Дверь отворилась, Майкл Госселин поднял глаза. В комнату вошла Джулия.
- Это ты? Я тебя не задержу. Всего одну минутку. Только покончу с письмами.
- Я не спешу. Просто зашла посмотреть, какие билеты послали Деннорантам. Что тут делает этот молодой человек?


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

20/227


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ. հիմնականում նկարագրություններ պարունակող ստեղծագործություններ չեմ սիրում: Մոեմը ինձ ոնց որ փոխում է...

----------

Diana99 (18.08.2013), E-la Via (14.08.2013), Rhayader (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (14.08.2013), Valentina (14.08.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

_1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:_

Джон Фаулз -  "Волхв "

_2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:_

ժամանակին ակումբի Leo Negri-n գրել էր գրքի մասին, բացել նայել էի, հետաքրքրել էր, բեռնել էի ու թողել մի օր կարդացվող գրքերի ցուցակում: Էս վերջերս էլ անընդհատ մտքովս անցնում էր: Հասկացա, որ "Մոգի" համար, էդ օրն եկել է:


_3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:_

Я родился в 1927 году — единственный сын небогатых англичан, которым до самой смерти не удавалось вырваться за пределы тени уродливой карлицы, королевы Виктории, причудливо простершейся в грядущее. Закончил школу, два года болтался в армии, поступил в Оксфорд; тут-то я и начал понимать, что совсем не тот, каким мне хотелось бы быть.


_4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:_

21/353


_5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:_
Թվում էր ծանր է կարդացվելու, բայց լավ էլ հավեսով առաջ եմ գնում: Դեռ այսքանը:

----------

Freeman (18.08.2013), Դատարկություն (14.08.2013), Հայկօ (14.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*Հայնրիխ Բյոլլ-«Ծաղրածուի աչքերով»*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
*Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ ինչի,բայց անպայման ուզում էի կարդալ:Երևի անունը գեղեցիկ թվաց ինձ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
Երբ հասա Բոնն,արդեն մթնել էր:Ես ճիգ արի ազատվելու շարժումների այն ավտոմատիզմից ,որ արմատացել էր իմ մեջ հինգ տարվա երթևեկությունների ընթացքում...*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*35/297*
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*Զարմանալի սահուն է կարդացվում:Կարելի է ասել հետաքրքիր է:

----------

Վոլտերա (18.08.2013)

----------


## my Charlie

1 տարի առաջ վերցրեցի որ կարդամ, բայց մի քանի էջ կարդալուց հետո հասկացա որ իմ տարիքի բան չի, ու տենց կիսատ թողեցի,,, չնայած որ լավն էր թվում,,, շատ-շատ եմ սիրում Բյոլիին, պատմվածքներն էլ կարդացեք անպայման, իսկապես լավն են  :Wink:

----------

Enna Adoly (21.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:- Ռեյ Բրեդբերի-451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:- բռնեցի ու որոշեցի  :Smile: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:- Ֆարենհայթի 451 աստիճանում թուղթը բռնկվում է ու այրվում
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:-մի քանի էջ է մնացել
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:-  Շատ հավեսն ա: Մի շնչով ա կարդացվում: Բայց թույլ գործ ա  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (22.08.2013), Enna Adoly (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (21.08.2013), Ruby Rue (21.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:- Ռեյ Բրեդբերի-451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:- բռնեցի ու որոշեցի 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:- Ֆարենհայթի 451 աստիճանում թուղթը բռնկվում է ու այրվում
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:-մի քանի էջ է մնացել
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:-  Շատ հավեսն ա: Մի շնչով ա կարդացվում: Բայց թույլ գործ ա


թույլ չի  :Angry2:

----------

Enna Adoly (21.08.2013), Freeman (21.08.2013), Lusina (21.08.2013), Ruby Rue (21.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:- Ռեյ Բրեդբերի-451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:- բռնեցի ու որոշեցի 
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:- Ֆարենհայթի 451 աստիճանում թուղթը բռնկվում է ու այրվում
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:-մի քանի էջ է մնացել
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:-  Շատ հավեսն ա: Մի շնչով ա կարդացվում: Բայց թույլ գործ ա


Լավ,հա դու էլ հո չասիր :Մտածելու շատ բան կա մեջը...

----------

Freeman (21.08.2013), Lusina (21.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> թույլ չի


Հա, չէի ասի, որ թույլ ա, բայց, ԻՀԿ, Բրեդբերին ավելի հաջող բաներ ունի:  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (21.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, չէի ասի, որ թույլ ա, բայց, ԻՀԿ, Բրեդբերին ավելի հաջող բաներ ունի:


Դե Խատուտիկի գինին ու Մարսի քրոնիկաները ես ավելի շատ սիրեցի, բայց ասենք 451-ը տասնմեկ տարեկանում եմ կարդացել, Խատուտիկը 23-ում, Մարսն էլ վերջերս: Երևի 451-ը նորից կարդամ:

----------

Freeman (21.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
> Նաբոկովի «Կամերա օբսկուրան»
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
> Գիրք նվիրելու օրվա առթիվ ֆեյսբուքում Սեդա Շեկոյանը մրցույթ էր հայտարարել, պետք էր համոզել, որ գիրքը տա: Ես էլ համոզեցի (թե չէ ինչ լայք, ինչ բան): Տենց, մի քանի օր առաջ գիրքը հասավ, ասեցի՝ կարդամ:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
> Կներեք, կիրիլիցա չկա կոմպիս վրա, տրանսլիտն էլ ակումբում արգելվում ա 
> 
> ...


Չղժժաք վրաս, բայց նորից էս եմ կարդում, ու ոչ թե երկրորդ անգամ, այլ ուղղակի էն անգամ Հայաստանում հայտնվելու, հետո էլ Կուրսերայի պատճառով կիսատ մնաց, հիմա շարունակում եմ էնտեղից, որտեղ կանգ էի առել: Արդեն գրքի կեսերն եմ հասել: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, հետաքրքիր ա կարդացվում, բայց նենց մի տեսակ տհաճ զգացողություն ա առաջացնում, գլխավոր հերոսներից ոչ մեկին չսիրեցի, չնայած երկուսն էլ շատ լավ զարգացված, բնավորությամբ հերոսներ են: Այ հենց հասկանամ Նաբոկովն ինքն ինչ կարծիքի ա իրա հերոսների մասին, նոր կասեմ վերջնական կարծիքս:

Ու ամենազզվելի էն ա, որ գրքի առաջաբանում սաղ սյուժեն պատմած ա: Ասա՝ դու առաջաբան չես կարդում, էսօր ի՞նչ էր խելքիդ փչել, որ հետ գնացիր, կարդացիր:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## Lílium

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:- Сандра Амодт, Сэм Вонг " Тайны нашего мозга "
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:- Պարզապես վերնագիրը գրավեց
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:- «Эта глубокая и увлекательная книга предлагает нам проникнуть под покров невероятных тайн вселенной и узнать больше о столь загадочном человеческом мозге»
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:-39 ,նոր եմ սկսել 
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:- Արդեն իսկ շատ հետաքրքիրա

----------


## Vardik!

Կարդում եմ Աստվածաշունչ: Հա,հա,լուրջ եմ ասում: Ուղղակի նոր տուն տեղափոխվեցինք,որտեղ լիքը գրքեր կան: Ես էլ գայթակղությանը չդիմացա: Գրքերը իմ թուլությունն են:  :Smile:  Ինչու հենց Աստվածաշու՞նչ: Դե,երևի երբեք տենց աչքիս առաջ դրված չի եղել,ոնց հիմա: Շաաատ հետաքրքիր է,հավատացնում եմ: Եթե առանց շտապելու կարդաք,կենսականորեն անհրաժեշտ շատ բաներ կգտնեք:

----------


## E-la Via

_1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա_

Ջորջ Օրվելի «Անասնաֆերման»:

_2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա :_

Մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ «Անտի-տոտալիտար ստեղծագործություններ» թեմայում Օրվելի «Անասնաֆերմայի» ու «1984-ի» մասին Ռուֆոսի գրառումը հիշեցրեց, որ ժամանակին ուզում էի դրանք կարդալ, բայց հետոյի էի թողել: Իսկ երեկ , երբ երազումս մի հազար անգամ լսեցի անասնաֆերմա բառը, ասեցի, այ մարդ, կարդամ տեսնեմ էդ ինչ բան ա  :Smile: :

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 

Мистер Джонс с фермы "Усадьба"  закрыл на ночь курятник, но  он был так пьян, что забыл  заткнуть дыры в стене.   Ткнув ногой заднюю  дверь, он  проковылял  через  двор,  не  в  силах  выбраться  из круга света от фонаря, пляшущего в его руке,  нацедил себе последний стаканчик пива  избочонка на  кухне и  отправился в  постель, где  уже похрапывала  миссис Джонс.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Կեսերն եմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Հետաքրքիր կառուցվածք, թեթև շարադրանք ու միշտ ակտուալ թեմայի շուրջ ծավալվող լավ գիրք ա: Էսպես հավեսով կարդալու դեպքում, կարծում եմ  «1984-ն» էլ կկարդամ:

----------

Freeman (28.08.2013), Sagittarius (27.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2013), Աթեիստ (28.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> _1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա_
> 
> Ջորջ Օրվելի «Անասնաֆերման»:
> 
> _2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա :_
> 
> Մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ «Անտի-տոտալիտար ստեղծագործություններ» թեմայում Օրվելի «Անասնաֆերմայի» ու «1984-ի» մասին Ռուֆոսի գրառումը հիշեցրեց, որ ժամանակին ուզում էի դրանք կարդալ, բայց հետոյի էի թողել: Իսկ երեկ , երբ երազումս մի հազար անգամ լսեցի անասնաֆերմա բառը, ասեցի, այ մարդ, կարդամ տեսնեմ էդ ինչ բան ա :
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
> ...


Ես էլ «1984»-ն եմ նոր սկսել, ու էլի ճիշտ նույն պատճառով ինչ-որ դու՝ երազի պահը չհաշված:  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (27.08.2013), Freeman (28.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարդում եմ ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳըռլի օրագիրը… Հոգևարքից հետո…

----------

Freeman (28.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ «1984»-ն եմ նոր սկսել, ու էլի ճիշտ նույն պատճառով ինչ-որ դու՝ երազի պահը չհաշված:


Վայ, հենց ամառային դպրոցս վերջանա, ես էլ եմ 1984-ը սկսելու: Հետաքրքիր կլինի ընթացքում քննարկելը:


Մեֆ, իսկ դու բանուգործ չունե՞ս

----------

Sagittarius (28.08.2013), Աթեիստ (28.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> 
> 
> Մեֆ, իսկ դու բանուգործ չունե՞ս


…որ օրագիրդ եմ կարդու՞մ… մարդ էդքան անբան պտի լինի՞ որ օրագիրդ կարդա…

----------

Freeman (28.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա 
Շառլոթ Բրոնտե - Ջեյն Էյր
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ակումբցիների խորհրդով  :Smile: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Չեմ հիշում
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
64/525
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
 :Love:  Շաատ շնորհակալ եմ ակումբցիներին ,որ նման գիրք խորհուրդ տվեցին կարդալ.. հրաշք գիրք  :Love:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2013), Vardik! (31.08.2013), Yevuk (15.10.2013), Այբ (29.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> …որ օրագիրդ եմ կարդու՞մ… մարդ էդքան անբան պտի լինի՞ որ օրագիրդ կարդա…


հա  :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.08.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Neil Gaiman- American Gods

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Քանի որ ես աստվածների ու առասպելաբանության նկատմամբ թուլություն ունեմ, Kindle-իս մեջ շատ վաղուց ունեի էս գիրքը: Հիմա էլ ԱՄՆ-ում լինելով, մտածեցի կարդամ տեսնեմ, թե էս աստվածներն իրենցից ինչ են ներկայացնում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Shadow had done three years in prison.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
10 %

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Մի քիչ ուրիշ սպասելիքներ ունեի գրքից, կարծում էի՝ ավելի շատ հենված կլինի տարբեր ազգերի առասպելաբանության վրա: Բայց հակառակ դրան, շատ հավես կարդացվող ու հետաքրքիր գիրք է: Մի տեսակ ինձ թվում է, դեռ շատ անակնկալներ են լինելու: Հեղինակից կարելի է ուրիշ գործեր էլ կարդալ, լավն է:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (28.08.2013), Moonwalker (28.08.2013), Sagittarius (28.08.2013), Skeptic (28.08.2013), Smokie (28.08.2013), Աթեիստ (28.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (28.08.2013), Հայկօ (28.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (28.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
I  Am Number Four -  Pittacus Lore

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Ֆիլմը տեսել էի։ Ախպերս կարդում էր, մի պահ իրա քինդլը մոտս էր, մի էջ մեջտեղներից կարդացի, դուրս եկավ ՝ սիրուն ա գրել, ես էլ քաշեցի։ 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
The door starts shaking. It's a Flimsy thing made of bamboo shoots held together with tattered lengths of twine. The shake is subtle and stops almost immediately.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
10-11% - մոտս չի քինդլը

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Շատ ա դուրս գալիս։ Նենց սարսափի զգացողություն չեմ ունենում՝ չնայած այլմոլորակայինների մասին ա գրած, ու շատ թեթև ա կարդացվում։ Ափսոս ժամանակ չունեմ նորմալ կարդալու - քնից առաջ երկու-երկու տող եմ կարդում  :Sad:

----------

Վոլտերա (29.08.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ես էլ «1984»-ն եմ նոր սկսել, ու էլի ճիշտ նույն պատճառով ինչ-որ դու՝ երազի պահը չհաշված:


Ես էլ սկսեցի  :Smile: :

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.08.2013), Վոլտերա (29.08.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Սթիվեն Քինգ - 11/22/63

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
«Մութ աշտարակից» 3 հատոր կարդացի ու տեխնիկական պատճառներով դադար եմ վերցրել: Որոշեցի Քինգից էս մեկը փորձել: Հիմնական պատճառը՝ դեռ փոքր ժամանակվանից մի տեսակ անառողջ հետաքրքրություն եմ ցուցաբերել ՋՖՔ-ի սպանության նկատմամբ: Ու նենց չի, որ նախագահի անձի հանդեպ մի եսիմինչ համակրանք եմ տածում, չէ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա: Մտածեցի՝ վատ չի լինի ալտերնատիվ պատմություն կարդալ էդ թեմայով:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
I have never been what you'd call a crying man.
My ex-wife said that my "nonexistent emotional gradient" was the main reason she was leaving me (as if the guy she met in her AA meetings was beside the point). Christy said she supposed she could forgive me not crying at her father's funeral; I had only known him for six years and couldn't understand what a wonderful, giving man he had been (a Mustang convertible as a high school graduation present, for instance). But then, when I didn't cry at my own parents' funerals—they died just two years apart, Dad of stomach cancer and Mom of a thunderclap heart attack while walking on a Florida beach—she began to understand the non existent gradient thing. I was "unable to feel my feelings," in AA-speak.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։
*Նոր եմ սկսել (մի 10 էջ)/~850

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
*Լիքը տեղ հանդիպել եմ, որ ահագին տարբեր ա «սովորական Քինգից», երևի դրանից ա, որ մի տեսակ սովորականից ավելի եմ հավանելու աչքիս:  :Jpit: 
Տեսնենք՝ խոստումնալից ա:

----------

Skeptic (01.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.09.2013), Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Կարդում եմ կարելա-ֆիննական ազգային էպոսը` Կալեվալան

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Շատ եմ սիրում Հյուսիսային երկրների դիցաբանական պատմությունները: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Ճիշտն ասած միանգամից երեք լեզվով եմ կարդում, փորձում եմ իրար հետ համեմատել: Բայց կգրեմ անգլերեն տարբերակը:

Mastered by desire impulsive,
By a mighty inward urging,
I am ready now for singing,
Ready to begin the chanting
Of our nation's ancient folk-song
Handed down from by-gone ages.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
 201

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Գրեթե բոլոր ազգային էպոսների նման շատ հասարակ լեզվով ա գրված, մի քիչ պարզունակ ու մանկամիտ բովանդակություն ունի  :Smile:  Ասենք օդեղեն բարձունքի դուստրը հղիացավ ուժեղ քամուց և ծովի հորձանքից, յոթ հարյուր տարի հղի մնաց ծովերի մեջ, ապա ծնվեց Վեյնեմեյնենը և այլն և այլն :Smile:  Բայց շատ սիրուն գործ ա, անունները, նկարագրությունները, ստացած պատկերացումներ, ամեն ինչը: Հատկապես ֆենթեզի ժանրը սիրողներին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ, կարծում եմ էս էպոսը քիչ ազդեցություններ չի թողել  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (01.09.2013), Հայկօ (01.09.2013), Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Կալեվալան հայերեն էլ կա  :Smile:  Սկզբում փորձեցի մեր էպոսի հետ զուգահեռ տանել, բայց անշնորհակալ գործ էր: Հիմա մենակ հիշում եմ, որ մորու հատիկից ամեն ինչ սկսվեց  :LOL:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

հա, հայերենն ունեմ  :Smile:  ահագին կրճատած ա բայց ափսոս... 
 պատկերացնում եմ  :LOL:  եթե գոնե մի հատ փոքրիկ նմանություն գտել եք, ուրեմն էտքան էլ անշնորհակալ չի եղել :ճճճ
ամեն ինչ սկսվեց երբ բադը ձու ածեց Իլուվաթարի ծնկին  :LOL:  մորու հատիկ հլը որ չեմ հանդիպել :ճ

----------

Alphaone (01.09.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ա՜, աչքիս ինչ-որ բան էլի խառնել եմ, իմ հիշելով ոնց որ նման մի նախաբան ուներ, ասում էր միասին երգենք, պապս էր պատմում, թե ինչ անում էս երգը, վայրի մորու թփերից էի հավաքում, նման մի բան, բայց դե տաս տարուց ավել է, ինչ կարդացել եմ, հետո էլ չեմ առնչվել, չի բացառվում, որ խառնած լինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## impression

կարդում եմ Բրեդբերիի պատմվածքները
որոշեցի կարդալ Հայկի թարգմանությունից հետո
ահավոր սիրուն ա գրում, բոլորը կկարդամ, ու լավ կլինի, եթե բոլորս էլ կարդանք, սենց քնքուշ գործեր մեկ էլ եսիմ երբ գրվեն  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (03.09.2013), Enna Adoly (17.08.2014), StrangeLittleGirl (03.09.2013), Հայկօ (01.09.2013), Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

դե տաս տարին շատ երկար ժամանակ ա, եթե մորու թփերն էլ հիշում եք, էլի բան ա  :LOL:   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ սկսեցի :


Ես էլ եմ սկսել: Բայց Ջոյսին զուգահեռ եմ կարդում: 

Հա, Բրեդբերի էլ էլի պիտի կարդամ:

----------

E-la Via (03.09.2013), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ես էլ «1984»-ն եմ նոր սկսել, ու էլի ճիշտ նույն պատճառով ինչ-որ դու՝ երազի պահը չհաշված:





> Ես էլ սկսեցի :





> Ես էլ եմ սկսել: Բայց Ջոյսին զուգահեռ եմ կարդում: 
> 
> Հա, Բրեդբերի էլ էլի պիտի կարդամ:


Ինչ լավ ա , չէ՞, որ հիմա 1984 թվականը չի, որ Մեծ Եղբայրը մեզ ամեն տեղից չի նայում, որ հավատում ենք, թե աշխարհը երեք գերտերությունների միջև բաժանված չի ու որ էն անտեր 101 սենյակում չենք կամ դեռ չենք հայտնվել:
Ես որ էնքան ուրախ եմ:

Արժեր կարդալ:

----------

Moonwalker (08.09.2013), Skeptic (08.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.09.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

լավ գիրք էի կարդում, էն էլ տարան,,, :Dntknw:  կիսատ մնաց.. խորհուրդ կտամ, բայց ցավոք անունը չեմ հիշում, ավելի ուշ կգրեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ լավ ա , չէ՞, որ հիմա 1984 թվականը չի, *որ Մեծ Եղբայրը մեզ ամեն տեղից չի նայում, որ հավատում ենք, թե աշխարհը երեք գերտերությունների միջև բաժանված չի* ու որ էն անտեր 101 սենյակում չենք կամ դեռ չենք հայտնվել:
> Ես որ էնքան ուրախ եմ:
> 
> Արժեր կարդալ:


Այ սրանք խիստ հարցականի տակ են: Բայց ես դեռ չեմ վերջացրել: Էս աժիոտաժի մեջ չեմ հասցնում նորմալ կարդալ:

----------

E-la Via (09.09.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013)

----------


## Milen

"Gilead" by Marilynne Robinson 
Շատ լավ գիրք ա, էս հեղինակից առաաջին գիրքն ա, որ կարդում եմ, թեև շատ հայտնի գրող ա: Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ, իրոք թեթև կարդացվող ու լավ իմաստալից գիրք ա, բայց հետաքրքիր սյուժե չունի, ավելի շատ կյանքի տարբեր ընկալումն 3 նույն ընտանիքի սերունդների պատմություները իրար կապաելով: Հետաքրքիր ա կրոնի վերաբերյալ տեսակետների բախումը: Եթե կրոնի վերաբերյալ ընկալումները շոշափող ուրիշ գրքեր խորհուրդ տայիք շնորհակալ կլինեի:

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

*Թոմաս Մոր ՝ «Ուտոպիա»:*

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Էս վերջերս ինչ-որ շատ էի տարվել անտիտոտալիտարով: Ասեցի տեսնեմ տոտալիտար ստեղծագործություններն իրենցից ինչ են ներկայացնում: Մի հինգ գիրք ժամանակագրական հերթականությամբ առանձնացրել եմ: Առաջինը սա էր:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

 Дорогой Петр Эгидий, мне, пожалуй,  и  стыдно  посылать  тебе  чуть  не
спустя год эту книжку о государстве утопийцев, так  как  ты,  без  сомнения,
ожидал ее через полтора месяца, зная, что я избавлен в этой работе от  труда
придумывания; с другой стороны, мне нисколько не надо  было  размышлять  над
планом, а надлежало только передать тот рассказ Рафаила,  который  я  слышал
вместе с тобою. 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
64/110

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում: Շատ մտքեր, գաղափարներ մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս: Պատկերացնում եմ, թե 1600 -ականներին ինչ աժիոտաժ է բարձրացրել:

----------

CactuSoul (18.09.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Lusina (09.09.2013), Sambitbaba (23.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2013), Yevuk (16.12.2013), Վոլտերա (10.09.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:- Վահե Քաչա- Դևը արթնացավ
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։- Հեղինակի մասին լիքը լավ բաներ էի լսել, ասեցի փորձեմ 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):- Դատապաշտպանս վեր կացավ
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։-47 / 75
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։- Ընտիր գործ ա :Smile:  Թեթև կարդացվող, յուրօրինակ ու հավես շարադրանքով գիրք ա, մինչև վերջ պահում ա հետաքրքրությունը, կարդում ես ու չես ուզում կտրվել: Հերոսներն ահագին խորն են, ընդհանուր ասելիքով գիրք ա, հետն էլ բազմաշերտ ա: Ես էդ տեսակ գրքերին ասում եմ շերտավոր:  :Love:  
Սիրեցի Վահե Քաչային, անպայման ուրիշ գործեր էլ կկարդամ իրենից:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (18.09.2013), Enna Adoly (05.12.2013), Moonwalker (17.09.2013), Sambitbaba (23.09.2013), Smokie (17.09.2013), Այբ (23.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013), Շինարար (17.09.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Ալեքսանդր Դյումա-<< Ասկանիո>>


2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։

Ուսուցչուհուս խորհրդով
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Չեմ հիշում


4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։
361/597

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։
Չեմ ուզում գիրքը վերջանա,շատ հետաքրքիր է ,իսկ Չելլինիի կերպարը Դյուման շատ լավ է կերտել

----------

Sambitbaba (23.09.2013), Վոլտերա (20.09.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինչ լավ ա , չէ՞, որ հիմա 1984 թվականը չի, որ Մեծ Եղբայրը մեզ ամեն տեղից չի նայում, որ հավատում ենք, թե աշխարհը երեք գերտերությունների միջև բաժանված չի ու որ էն անտեր 101 սենյակում չենք կամ դեռ չենք հայտնվել:
> Ես որ էնքան ուրախ եմ:
> 
> Արժեր կարդալ:


Ես ատում եմ աշխարհը, անիծվեր էն օրը որ էս գիրքը ձեռքս վերցրեցի  :Sad:  Ես գիտեի Ջորջ Մարտինն էր դաժան իրա ընթերցողների հանդեպ, բայց Օրվելը կարող ա առանց որևէ գլխավոր հերոս սպանելու մարդու խորը դեպրեսիայի մեջ գցել: Ա դե պետք էր ինձ էս անտեր գիրքը:

----------

E-la Via (23.09.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Sambitbaba (23.09.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս վերջերս ինչ-որ շատ էի տարվել անտիտոտալիտարով: Ասեցի տեսնեմ տոտալիտար ստեղծագործություններն իրենցից ինչ են ներկայացնում:


Երևի ուտոպիա-անտիուտոպիա՞  :Smile: :

----------

E-la Via (23.09.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Երևի ուտոպիա-անտիուտոպիա՞ :


Ուհու  :Smile: …

----------


## E-la Via

> Ես ատում եմ աշխարհը, անիծվեր էն օրը որ էս գիրքը ձեռքս վերցրեցի  Ես գիտեի Ջորջ Մարտինն էր դաժան իրա ընթերցողների հանդեպ, բայց Օրվելը կարող ա առանց որևէ գլխավոր հերոս սպանելու մարդու խորը դեպրեսիայի մեջ գցել: Ա դե պետք էր ինձ էս անտեր գիրքը:


Ոնց եմ հասկանում քեզ:
Արի դրանից հետո իմ պես Թոմաս Մոր, Կամպանելա, Սիանո դե Բերժերակ, Էտյեն Կաբե կարդա: Դեմքիդ երանավետ ժպիտ ա գալիս: Սկսում ես քեզ ներշնչել, որ ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ վատ չի ու դեռ կարող է լավ լինել: Մի խոսքով դեպրեսիայից հանում ա: Չնայած խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ էսպես շարունակելու դեպքում մի այլ դեպրեսիայի գիրկն եմ ընկենլու:

----------

Sagittarius (23.09.2013), Վոլտերա (23.09.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
И. Ефремов` «Лезвие бритвы »:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Շատ վաղուց Եֆրեմովի «Թաիս Աթենացին» էի կարդացել, որը շատ էի հավանել, բայց չէի ֆիքսել հեղինակին: Որոշ ժամանակ առաջ կարդացածս «Անդրոմեդայի միգամածությունը» մեծ հետաքրքրություն առաջացրեց հեղինակի հանդեպ: Կարդացի կենսագրությունը՝ հասկացա, որ Եֆրեմովն իր հերոսներից ոչ պակաս հետաքրքիր մարդ է եղել ու արժի ծանոթանալ նրա մյուս ստեղծագործությունների հետ: Ընտրեցի այս մեկը: Ու շատ էլ ճիշտ արեցի: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Էս անգամ առաջին նախադասությունը չեմ գրի, այլ մինչ այժմ կարդացած մասից մի հատված կտեղադրեմ,որը գեղեցկության մասին է:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Я не знаток, я просто врач, но я много думал над вопросами анатомии. Если упростить определение, которое на самом деле гораздо сложнее, как и вообще все в мире, то надо сказать прежде всего, что красота существует как объективная реальность, а не создается в мыслях и чувствах человека. Пора отрешиться от идеализма, скрытого и явного, в искусстве и его теории. Пора перевести понятия искусства на общедоступный язык знания и пользоваться научными определениями. Говоря этим общим языком, красота – это наивысшая степень целесообразности, степень гармонического соответствия и сочетания противоречивых элементов во всяком устройстве, во всякой вещи, всяком организме. А восприятие красоты нельзя никак иначе себе представить, как инстинктивное. Иначе говоря, закрепившееся в подсознательной памяти человека благодаря миллиардам поколений с их бессознательным опытом и тысячам поколений – с опытом осознаваемым. Поэтому каждая красивая линия, форма, сочетание – это целесообразное решение, выработанное природой за миллионы лет естественного отбора или найденное человеком в его поисках прекрасного, то есть наиболее правильного для данной вещи. Красота и есть та выравнивающая хаос общая закономерность, великая середина в целесообразной универсальности, всесторонне привлекательная, как статуя.

Нетрудно, зная материалистическую диалектику, увидеть, что красота – это правильная линия в единстве и борьбе противоположностей, та самая середина между двумя сторонами всякого явления, всякой вещи, которую видели еще древние греки и назвали аристон – наилучшим, считая синонимом этого слова меру, точнее – чувство меры. Я представляю себе эту меру чем-то крайне тонким – лезвием бритвы, потому что найти ее, осуществить, соблюсти нередко так же трудно, как пройти по лезвию бритвы, почти не видимому из-за чрезвычайной остроты. Но это уже другой вопрос. Главное, что я хотел сказать, это то, что существует объективная реальность, воспринимаемая нами как безусловная красота. Воспринимаемая каждым, без различия пола, возраста и профессии, образовательного ценза и тому подобных условных делений людей. Есть и другая красота – это уже личные вкусы каждого. Мне кажется, что вы, художники, больше всего надеетесь именно на эту красоту второго рода, пытаясь выдавать ее, вольно или невольно, за ту подлинную красоту, которая, собственно, и должна быть целью настоящего художника. Тот, кто владеет ею, становится классиком, гением или как там еще зовут подобных людей. Он близок и понятен всем и каждому, он действительно является собирателем красоты, исполняя самую великую задачу человечества после того, как оно накормлено, одето и вылечено… даже и наравне с этими первыми задачами! Тайна красоты лежит в самой глубине нашего существа, и потому для ее разгадки нужна биологическая основа психологии – психофизиология.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
74-րդ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Թեկուզ երբեմն նեղվում եմ տեղեկատվական տարափից, բայց գնալով մեծացող հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում: Համոզված եմ՝ մինչև վերջ էդպես էլ շարունակելու եմ:

----------

Enna Adoly (24.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Էլիս Մունրո - «Բաց գաղտնիքներ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
դե որ Նոբելյան ստացավ, ասեցի` տեսնեմ էս ով ա

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

In the dining room of the Commercial Hotel, Louisa opened the letter that had arrived that day from overseas.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*
30

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*
Հըմ, դե իրականում էս գիրքը պատմվածքների ժողովածու ա: Դեռ առաջինի վրա եմ, չգիտեմ` մնացածները կկարդամ, թե չէ:
Եսի՞մ, նենց մի տեսակ ա... տեղ-տեղ գաղափարը լավն ա թվում, տեղ-տեղ համով մտքեր են, տեղ-տեղ էլ դառնում ա ձանձրալի, անկապ ու սիրաքստիկ: Ընդհանրապես, իմ ուղեղում մի քիչ չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց ա ռիսկ արել էս տատին քսաներորդ դարի վերջին դարասկզբի մասին գրել... նենց մի տեսակ արհեստական հոտ ա փչում:

----------

Enna Adoly (24.12.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Moonwalker (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013), Վոլտերա (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Ա. Շտեկլի- Գալիլեյ

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Վաղուց պիտի կարդայի: Անընդհատ հետաձգում էի ժամանակի պատճառով: Բայց վերջը որոշեցի ամեն ինչ մի կողմ դնել ու սկսել: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Կարիքը մահու չափ ձանձրացրել էր Վինչենցո Գալիլեյին:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
400/435

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Ամբողջ ժամանակ այ էս դեմքի արտահայտությամբ էի կարդում  :Love:  Տեղ-տեղ քֆրտում էի կաթոլիկներին :Angry2: , էն մեջտեղներում մի պահ Գալիլեյին սիրահարվեցի
Ընդհանուր առմամբ ահավոր հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի, հլը կարդում եմ, դեռ 35 էջ ունեմ
Լիքը բան սովորեցի ֆիզիկայից, էշի գլուխ կաթոլիկներից, ֆիզիկոսներից, հասկացա թե ինչքան զզվելի ու վախենալու բան ա կրոնը, զգացի, որ միջնադարից ավելի սարսափելի ժամանակաշրջան չի եղել, լիքը նոր տերմիններ սովորեցի, սկսեցի ավելի սիրել աստղագիտությունը ու իմ շրջապատող լիքը մարդկանց պատկերացրեցի Հռոմի Պապի տեղը ու թե ինչ հավեսով իրանք կվառեին բոլոր գիտնականներին  :Diablo: 
Հազվագյուտ գրքերից ա, որ համոզված եմ՝ էլի եմ կարդալու

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.10.2013), Վազգեն (09.07.2015)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

**Марио Пьюзо` ''Крестный отец''**

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։

Ֆիլմը տեսել եմ, սիրում եմ, բացի այդ Փելեշյանի սիրած լավագույն երեք ֆիլմերից մեկն է, իսկ այդ մարդու կարծիքը ինձ համար կարեւոր է: Ասում են գիրքը ավելի լավն է: Ես էլ որոշել եմ ռուսերենս կատարելագործել: Մի խոսքով հաճելին կհամատեղեմ օգտակարի հետ: Հետո Սիբիրում գողական աշխարհ կա բան կա, դետեկտիվներ կարդալու հավես է տվել*  :LOL: *

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):

Америго Бонасера сидел в Третьем отделении уголовного суда города Нью-Йорка, дожидаясь, когда свершится правосудие и возмездие падет на головы обидчиков, которые так жестоко изувечили его дочь и пытались над нею надругаться. 
**
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:**

Նոր եմ սկսել, 50:

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։

Մի տեսակ հավես գողական հոտ է գալիս գրքից ու զգացվում է, որ ամեն ինչ դեռ առջեւում է*

----------

Smokie (18.10.2013), Srtik (19.10.2013), Yevuk (16.12.2013), Վոլտերա (25.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 

Վիլյամ Գոլդինգ- Քրիստըֆըր Մարթինի երկու մահը

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Գոլդինգ շատ եմ սիրում

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Նա մաքառում էր բոլոր ուղղություններով՝ նա իր մարմնի գալարվող ու ջղաձգվող կծիկի կենտրոնն էր:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

120/200

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Էխ...ծանր ա, ահագին ծանր ա, դժվար ա առաջ գնում, բայց մի շնչով եմ կարդում: 
Գոլդինքը հրաշք ա: Իզուր չի որ ես իրեն 13 տարեկանից կարդում եմ ու սիրում:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

<<Աննա Ֆրանկի օրագիրը>>

* 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Փոքր ժամանակվանից սկսել էի, էդպես էլ առաջ չէր գնում: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

12-հունիսի 1942 թ.
Հուսով եմ, որ այն ամենն, ինչ երբեք չեմ վստահել ոչ ոքի, կարող եմ վստահել քեզ, հուսով եմ, որ դու ինձ զորավիգ կլինես:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

200/300


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Դժվարանում եմ կարծիք հայտնել: Մի տեսակ էն գրքերից է, որ լիքը ասելու բան ունես, բայց չես համարձակվում, մտածում ես էնքան պարզ է, որ բոլորն էլ հասկանում են դա, էլ ասելու կարիք չես ունենում:
Ուղղակի ուզում եմ Աննային շատ պինդ գրկել, ասել, թե ինչքան շատ եմ իրեն սիրում, թե ոնց եմ հասկանում իրեն: Էն գրքերից ա, որտեղ աչքիդ առաջ պարզ տեսնում ես, թե ոնց ա 13 տարեկան աղջիկը երկու տարվա մեջ հասունանում ու անցնում բոլորին, թե ոնց ա դատում երևույթներն ու մարդկանց, ոնց ա մտածում ու զգում, ոնց ա էդ երկուսն իրար համատեղում, ոնց ա ինքն իր հետ կռվում, հետո բարիշում, ոնց ա հասկանում կյանքը, ու ինչքան խորն ա ըմբռնում էդ ամեն ինչը: Մտածում եմ երբևէ ես կկարողանա՞մ էդ աստիճանին հասնել, էդ կետին, որից էն կողմ արդեն գալիս ա հանճարեղությունը: Հետո հիշում եմ որ դրան հասնելու համար նպաստավոր պայմաններ են պետք: Աննայի դեպքում էդ <<նպաստավոր պայմանը>> պատերազմն էր ու իր հրեա լինելը, իրեն շրջապատող մարդիկ: 
Մտածելու գիրք ա ու մի քիչ էլ բարդ ա: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ահավոր պարզ ա: Հենց դրանում էլ կայանում ա խորությունը:

----------

Enna Adoly (05.12.2013), Yevuk (16.12.2013), Այբ (08.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա


Չակ Պալանիկ, «Մարտական ակումբ»




> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա


Ճաշակով ու կիրթ շատ մարդիկ ակումբում բազմիցս գովացել էին գիրքն էլ, դրա հիման վրա նկարահանված ֆիլմն էլ, ես էլ այն բացառիկներից եմ, ով հաջողացրել է այդ ֆիլմը տեսած չլինել ))
Ակումբի Վանաձորյան հանդիպումից առաջ էր, ճանապարհին երթուղայինում կարդում էի, ու գիրքը վերջացավ: Քանի որ դեռ ահագին ճանապարհ էլ կար անցնելու, սկսեցի Kindle-իս մեջ ուրիշ բան փնտրել կարդալու: Ի վերջո, շատ պատահական կերպով, ընտրությունս կանգ առավ «Մարտական ակումբի» վրա: Երևի այն պատճառով, որ սկիզբը գրավեց, այն էլ՝ ինձ հոգեհարազատ թեմա չլինելով…




> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)


_Tyler gets me a job as a waiter, after that Tyler's pushing a gun in my mouth and saying, the first step to eternal life is you have to die._




> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել


6-րդ գլուխ (24%)




> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


Շատ հետաքրքիր է գրված, կլանում է, էնքան, որ մտածում ես՝ գրողը տանի, բա մարդ տղա չլինե՞ր՝ ինքն էլ էդ բաները ֆիզիկապես զգար… Որովհետև ոչ ֆիզիկապես զգում ես ամեն բջիջով:
Էն որ կարդում ես, հատկապես սկզբի մասերում, ու բան չես ջոկում, խառն ա ամեն ինչ, բայց, մեկ ա, ձգում ա, կլանում, ու եթե նույնիսկ չես հասկանում, ապա լրիվ զգում ես, թե ինչի մասին ա պատմում հերոսը…


Հ.Գ.
Մի շնչով կուլ տալու գիրք է: Պարզապես ես միայն երթուղայինների մեջ եմ հաջողացնում կարդալ, բախտի բերմամբ էլ հազվադեպ է նման առիթ լինում, դրա համար էլ դանդաղ եմ առաջ ընթանում…

----------

Lílium (06.01.2014), Smokie (18.11.2013), Yevuk (16.11.2013), Հայկօ (21.11.2013), Վոլտերա (17.11.2013), Տրիբուն (24.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է գրված, կլանում է, էնքան, որ մտածում ես՝ գրողը տանի, բա մարդ տղա չլինե՞ր՝ ինքն էլ էդ բաները ֆիզիկապես զգար…


Ասեմ, որ սա վերաբերում էր այն մասերին, երբ նկարագրում էր, թե ինչ ես զգում, ինչքան կենդանի ես զգում էդ ծեծել-ծեծվելու պահերին: Թե չէ մի քիչ առաջ որ անցա, հասկացա, որ հնարավոր ա՝ սխալ հասկացված լինեմ:
Ու զուգահեռությունն ա դուրս գալիս, դա ա կլանում-տանում: Էն, որ միաժամանակ մի քանի բանի մասին ա խոսում, չես ջոկում, մեկ էլ սկսում ես ջոկել, մեկ էլ էլի չես ջոկում, մեկ էլ ավելի չես ջոկում, մեկ էլ ջոկում ես... ու տենց ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 
Միլան Կունդերա - «Անտեղյակություն»


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Գիտեի, որ արտագաղթողի մասին ա, վաղուց ուզում էի կարդալ: Էս ամիս էլ գուդրիդսում դա ընտրվեց, լավ առիթ էր:


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Թող Դատարկը գրի էլի, ինքն էլ ա էս կարդում  :LOL: 


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
73%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ընտիր ա: Ամեն տողը կարդալիս քիչ ա մնում լացեմ: Ու ընդհանրապես, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլոր արտագաղթողներին ու հատկապես նրանց, ովքեր վերադառնալու միտք ունեն, կարդալ: Էնքան լավ ա սաղ զգացողությունները նկարագրել, որ էլ ասելու չի:

----------

CactuSoul (18.12.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Դատարկություն (07.12.2013), Վոլտերա (07.12.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 
Կոբո Աբե << Ավազուտների կինը>>




*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Եսի՞մ :Unsure: 


*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


Օգոստոսյան մի օր մարդն անհետացավ:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
20 :Cry: 
դանդաղ եմ առաջ գնում... 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Վատիկը չի: Հենց էսպիսի գիրք էր պետք, որ չլարվես, հակառակ՝կարդաս քունդ տանի...

----------

Yevuk (16.12.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Հետաքրքիր է,
> 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


1. Իրվինգ Սթուն «Նավաստին թամբի վրա»
2. Դպրոցական տարիքում կարդացել էի, ահավոր տպավորել էր, Ջեկ Լոնդոնի կյանքն է, հիմա սեփական կյանքը վերլուծելու համար կեսնագրականներ եմ վերցրել, կարդում, զգացողությունների մեջ զուգահեռներ տանում, ահավոր շատ բան թույլ ա տալիս հասկանալ ցանկացած հոգեբանական վերլությունից էլ ավել:
3. 1875 թվականի հունիսյան մի վաղ առավոտ Սան Ֆրանցիսկո քաղաքի բնակիչներն արթնանալով, «Քրոնիկլ» լրագրում կարդացին զարհուրելի մի պատմություն. մի կին ինքնասպանության փորձ է կատարել՝ կրակելով իր քունքին:
4. էջ 150
5. մի քիչ պաթոսն է շատ, մնացած ամեն ինչ ահավոր կլանող, հետաքրքիր է, Ջեկը մի կյանքում մի քանի կյանք հասցրել է ապրել, իմ իդեալն է ոչ էնքան գործերով, ինչքան իր «ես»-ով...

----------

Smokie (11.12.2013), Vardik! (08.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*
Ազիմով - I, Robot

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ընկերներիցս մեկը, որի ճաշակին ուժեղ վստահում եմ, խորհուրդ էր տվել, տենց Դատարկի հետ սկսեցինք

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Զահլա չկա քինդլս հետ թերթելու

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
8%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հավես ա գնում: Ինչ-որ սայ-ֆայը սկսել ա դուրս գալ:

----------

Alphaone (24.12.2013), E-la Via (06.01.2014), Enna Adoly (13.12.2013), Rhayader (16.12.2013), Աթեիստ (14.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (13.12.2013), Հայկօ (14.12.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*Августо Кури  «Продавец грез»*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
...
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* В самый милый сердцу день недели, пятницу, в пять часов пополудни вечно торопящиеся люди перестали торопиться и, как это часто случается, образовали толпу у главного перекрестка большого города.*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*78*
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*Գիրքը հատկապես էն մարդկանց օգտակար կլինի, ովքեր ինքնասպանությունը ելք են համարում: Սկիզբը լարված սկսեց, բայց ընթացքում թեթև տեսարաններով ցրեց էդ լարվածությունը:

----------

Vardik! (08.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Րաֆֆի - «Կայծեր»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Սկզբում նենց ֆլեշբեքներ էին լինում կրթության պահով, հետո հանկարծ Ասլանի ճառերը սկսեցին աչքիս առաջ գալ, ասեցի` պիտի փորփրեմ, աչքիս էնտեղ կարևոր ասելիք կա, որ տասնչորս տարեկանում շատ չեմ ջոկել:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Իմ մանկությունից շատ փոքր բան կարող եմ գրել, որովհետև նա անցավ այնքան շուտ և այնքան դատարկ կերպով, որ շատը ես ինքս չեմ հիշում:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
1%-ի վրա եմ դեռ, բայց դե մեծ գիրք ա, տոկոսները` տարողունակ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*
Տարօրինակ կերպով դուրս գալիս ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (24.12.2013), Lílium (06.01.2014), Smokie (26.12.2013), Vardik! (29.12.2013), Վոլտերա (06.01.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

*Իլֆ և Պետրով - «Տասներկու աթոռ»*

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Չեմ կարդացել: Վաղուց էի ուզում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Գավառական N քաղաքում այնքան վարսավիրանոցներ և թաղման արարողությունների բյուրոներ կային, որ թվում էր, թե քաղաքի բնակիչները ծնվում են հենց միայն նրա համար, որ սափրվեն, խուզվեն, գլուխները թարմացնեն վեժետալով և անմիջապես մեռնեն։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*

19

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*

Ինչպես և ակնկալվում էր. հրաշք ա:

----------

E-la Via (06.01.2014), Հայկօ (07.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2014), Վոլտերա (06.01.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 
Альбер Камю- Посторонний 
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Կարդացել էի  գիրքը, բայց իմ կարծիքով ոչ այնքան ուշադիր: Որոշեցի վերընթերցել ամբողջ գաղափարը հասկանալու համար:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Сегодня умерла мама. А может быть, вчера – не знаю. Я получил из богадельни телеграмму: «Мать скончалась. Похороны завтра. Искренне соболезнуем». Это ничего не говорит – может быть, вчера умерла.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
40/69
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Տեսնես էս մարդը էսքան իմիջայլոց կյանքի մեջ ի՞նչ նպատակ էր դրել, ինչի՞ն էր ձգտում, ի՞նչ էր ակնկալում կյանքից: Նույնիսկ, երբ բանտում էր չգիտես ինչերի մասին էր մտածում ՝ գլխավոր խնդիրները թողած. ճանճը թռավ,նստեց դեմքիս, քրտնեցի... 
Սարսափելին այն է, որ ինքն իր քայլերի մեջ ոչ մի արտառոց բան չի տեսնում: Նրա համար ճիշտ էին սեփական քայլերը: 
Պատմվածքի սյուժետը բավականին պարզ է, բայց իմաստի մասին  մտածել է պետք:

----------

Yevuk (06.01.2014), Վոլտերա (06.01.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

_1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա_
*Վահե Քաչա՝ «Սեղմված Բռունքներ»:*

_2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա_ 
Էս թեմայում հեղինակի մասին Վոլտերայի կարծիքը ուշադրությունս գրավեց, հետո փնտրեցի ու ակումբում Վահե Քաչային նվիրված թեմա գտա, լավ կարծիքներ կարդացի ու որոշեցի ես էլ ծանոթանամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ոչինչ չասող մի նախադասությամբ: Անցնեմ առաջ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել;*
156/194

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Առաջին յոթանասուն էջը կարդում էի ու մտածում, տեսնես ի՞նչ  են գտել էս հեղինակի մեջ: Նախ թարգմանությունը դուրս չէր գալիս, հետո էլ շատ դանդաղ էր զարգանում, թեկուզև գլխավոր կերպարի հոգեվիճակի փոփոխությունները շատ լավ էր նկարագրված: Յոթանասուներորդ էջից հետո սկսեց ավելի հետաքրքիր զարգանալ: Իսկ հիմա անհամբեր հանգուցալուծմանն եմ սպասում, թեկուզև կանխատեսելի է թվում:

----------

Lílium (06.01.2014), Moonwalker (06.01.2014), Vardik! (06.01.2014), Վոլտերա (06.01.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

The Caves of Steel-ն էի կարդում, էն էլ կիսատ թողեցի, որոշեցի Die Stahlhöhlen կարդամ  :Unsure:

----------

Rhayader (07.01.2014), Հայկօ (07.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 
Իզաբել Ալենդե - «Հոգիների տունը»


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Շա՜տ վաղուց, արդեն չեմ հիշում, կար իմ to-read ցուցակում, ընդ որում՝ չնայած առաջին տեղերում էր, երբեք չէի հասցնում կարդալ: Էս ամիս գուդրիդսում ընտրվեց ամսվա գիրք, տենց հիմա խմբակային կարդում ենք:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
քինդըլով եմ, չգիտեմ


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
68% (նենց 400-ից ավելի էջ ա)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Եսի՞մ: Մեկ դզում ա, մեկ չէ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ոնց որ լատինաամերիկյան սերիալ լինի, ու էդ պահերը բացում են, բայց համ էլ հավես մոգական ռեալիզմ ա: Մեկ էլ մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա սերիալներն էլ են մոգական ռեալիզմ  :LOL:

----------

Vardik! (11.01.2014), Վոլտերա (11.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 
Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - Winner Take Nothing, պատմվածքների ժողովածու


*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Էս մրցույթի համար: Որ սաղ կարծեն՝ Հեմինգուեյին եմ նմանակելու  :Jpit: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
It was now lunch time and they were all sitting under the double green fly of the dining tent pretending that nothing had happened.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
50/170 (վերջապես մի անգամ իսկական գրքով եմ կարդում  :Jpit:  )

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հեմինգուեյը ո՞նց կարա վատը լինի: Բայց ինքը երթուղայինում ու գործի ժամանակ կարդալու գրող չի, հո զոռով չի: Իրան պետք ա կարդալ սրճարանում մի բաժակ սառը թեյի կամ փրփրոտ կապուչինոյի հետ:

----------

Alphaone (15.01.2014), մարիօ (15.01.2014), Շինարար (14.01.2014), Վոլտերա (14.01.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա 
*Нил Гейман-Океан в конце дороги
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Պատահական հանդիպեցի/ իմ կարծիքով պատահականություններ չեն լինում/
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Это был всего-навсего пруд с утками, позади фермы. Он был не очень большой.
Лэтти Хэмпсток говорила, это океан, но я знал, так не бывает. Она говорила, они приплыли сюда по океану со своей родины, из Древнего Края.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
 30/111
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
 Պահեր կան  ինձ թվում է խրվել եմ տողերի մեջ  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Երեքը մի նավակում չհաշված շունը-Ջերոմ Ք․ Ջերոմ

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Ցուցակիս մեջ կար

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Մենք չորսով էինք՝ Ջորջը, Վիլյամ Սեմուել Հարրիսը, ես և Մոնթմորընսին։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

52/125

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

 :Love:  Սենց բան դեռ չէի կարդացել

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (28.01.2014), Smokie (20.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2014), Նարե91 (17.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2014), Տրիբուն (24.01.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վայ, ոնց եմ սիրում  :Love:  Հիվանդությունների պահն արդեն կարդացե՞լ ես  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), Nihil (23.01.2014), Վոլտերա (17.01.2014), Տրիբուն (24.01.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Վայ, ոնց եմ սիրում  Հիվանդությունների պահն արդեն կարդացե՞լ ես


Ահա  :Jpit:  Էդ մասը հենց ամենասկզբում էր

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

_Կեն Կիզի՝ «Թռիչք կկվի բնի վրայով»:_

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Մի քանի օր առաջ վեց գիրք եմ նվեր ստացել: ՈՒ առաջինը որոշեցի սա կարդալլ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Они там.
Черные в белых костюмах, встали раньше меня, справят половую  нужд в коридоре и подотрут, пока я их не накрыл.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

158/380

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Թեկուզ թե գրքի, թե վեպի հիման վրա նկարահանված ֆիլմի մասին շատ էի լսել, բայց դրանց ծանոթանալը անընդհատ հետաձգվում էր: Ընտիր գիրք է: Մեծագույն հաճույքով եմ կարդում: Կարծում եմ ֆիլմն էլ լավը կլինի:

----------

Jarre (24.01.2014), Sambitbaba (28.01.2014), Yevuk (27.01.2014), Հայկօ (22.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2014), Վոլտերա (22.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Վիրջինիա Վուլֆ - «Դեպի փարոսը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մի օր պիտի Վիրջինիա Վուլֆից մի բան կարդայի, էկավ էդ օրը:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Ալարում եմ նայեմ, քինդլով եմ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
14%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Ուֆ աման է... ինձ դեբիլ ասեք, անխելք ասեք, ինչ ուզում եք, ասեք, բայց չեմ սիրում սենց գրականություն, որ պիտի անկապ ուղեղիդ զոռ տաս ու մեկ ա չհասկանաս՝ ինչ էր ուզում ասել: Էրնեկ էն խելոքներին, որ հասկանում են: Վիքիպեդիայով-բանով կարդում եմ, որ հասկանամ՝ ինչի մասին ա: Մեկ ա, էլի տեղ չի հասնում:

----------

Jarre (24.01.2014), Sambitbaba (28.01.2014), Տրիբուն (24.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> Զահլա չկա քինդլս հետ թերթելու


Բյու՛ր, էտ անտեր Քինդլը մի հատ ֆունկցիա ունի, Go To - Beginning, հետո էլ Go To - Page or Location: Սրտիդ ուզածի չափ կարաս առաջ ու հետ անես՝ առանց էջ առ էջ թերթելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյու՛ր, էտ անտեր Քինդլը մի հատ ֆունկցիա ունի, Go To - Beginning, հետո էլ Go To - Page or Location: Սրտիդ ուզածի չափ կարաս առաջ ու հետ անես՝ առանց էջ առ էջ թերթելու:


գիտեմ, բայց հավես չկա մի հատ հետ գնալու, հետո նորից վերադառնալու իմ էջին

----------


## Լեո

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես. «Հարյուր տարվա մենություն»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Գրքի մասին լսածս բազում գովաբանություններն ու այն փաստը, որ այս գիրքն ամենաշատ ընթերցվածներից է աշխարհում, ստիպեցին, որ ես էլ ուզենամ հետ չմնալ «խնջույքից»  :Smile: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

«Կանցնեն շատ տարիներ, և գնդապետ Աուրելիանո Բունեդիան, գնդակահարության պատի տակ կագնած, կմտաբերի հեռավոր այն իրիկունը, երբ հայրն իրեն սառույց տեսնելու տարավ»:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

212/438

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Դեպքերը զարգանում են անհավանական արագ տեմպերով: Բուենդիաների ընտանիքում անբնական հաճախականությամբ ծնվում են արու զավակներ, որոնք հասուն են դառնում ու նորից են արու զավակներ ունենում էլի նույն անբնական արագությամբ... Ու բոլորի անուններն էլ նույն են. կամ Խոսե Արկադիո, կամ Աուրելիանո: Անհնար է բոլորին հիշել ու տարբերել  :Wacko:  Ի դեպ բոլոր այս տղաները մի ընդգծված նմանություն ունեն. բոլորն էլ էրոտիկ հակումներ ունեն սեփական քույրերի, հորաքույրների ու անգամ մոր հանդեպ  :Blink: 

Մինչ այս պահը ընդհանուր առմամբ վեպը Դոն Կիխոտին է հիշեցնում. անվերջ պատերազմներ չգիտես կոնկրետ ում դեմ ու հատկապես ինչի համար... 

Հիացած չեմ  :Sad:  Հուսով եմ դեռ կփոխվի տպավորությունս...

----------

E-la Via (28.01.2014), Smokie (28.01.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Հենց նոր վերջացրեցի *Ջերոմ Սելինջերի՝ «Տարեկանի արտում՝ անդունդի եզրին»  գիրքը*:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Ստացած գրքերից երկրորդն էր, որ ցանկացա կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Если вам на самом деле хочется услышать  эту  историю,  вы,  наверно, прежде всего захотите узнать, где я  родился,  как  провел  свое  дурацкое детство, что делали мои родители до моего  рождения,  -  словом,  всю  эту давид-копперфилдовскую муть. Но, по  правде  говоря,  мне  неохота  в этом копаться.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

....

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Կարդում ես կարդում, հասնում կեսերը ու մտածում. հա, պարզ լեզվով է գրված, հա, լավ է բացահայտվում անցումային տարիքում գտնվող ամերիկացի դեպրեսիկ, բայց ընդվզող պատանու հոգեվիճակը, բայց դե հետաքրքիր չի, թե ի՞նչ են գտել էս գրքի մեջ, էդ էլ չեմ հասկանում: Ասում ես, բայց դե շարունակում ես կարդալ: Վերջացնում ես, գրքը կողքի դնում ու հասկանում, որ արժեր: Հենց մենակ էն բանի համար, թե ոնց ավարտվեց. առանց ծայրահեղությունների գիրկն ընկնելու, առանց ինչ-որ հոգեբանակփիլիսոփայական խորը հանգուցալուծման: Ավարտը շարունակությունն էր: Պարզ սկսվեց, պարզ ավարտվեց: Ու էդ ամենալավն էր: Արժեր կարդալ:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.02.2014), Nihil (30.01.2014), Ripsim (30.01.2014), Sambitbaba (28.01.2014), Yevuk (04.02.2014), Նարե91 (28.01.2014)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ֆրանց Կաֆկա - Դատավարություն

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Ընկերուհիս թողել էր մեր տանը, ես էլ որոշեցի գրադարան հանձնելուց առաջ ես էլ կարդամ, հատկապես որ Կաֆկայի «Դղյակը» շատ եմ սիրում:
ՙ
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Մեկը պետք է զրպարտած լիներ Յոզեֆ Կ.-ին, քանի որ նա՝ առանց որևէ վատ բան արած լինելու, ձերբակալվեց մի առավոտ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

102/170

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Շատ յուրահատուկ ա գրում Կաֆկան: Ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ, ոչ մի ավելորդ նախադասություն: Առաջին տողից գիտես գրքի ասելիքը, մինչև վերջ ուզում ես որոշակի հարցերի պատասխաններ իմանալ, բայց կան հարցեր, որոնք մինչև վերջ էլ անբացահայտ են մնում, բայց դրանով հանդերձ գիրքն էնքա՜ն բան է քո համար բացահայտում: 
Ո՞նց է կարողանում էս փոքրիկ գրքում հասարակության կեղտը էսքան լավ ջրի երես հանել, էսքան դաժան պարզությամբ գրել: Մի խոսքով՝ շատ յուրօրինակ ու լավ գրող է Կաֆկան:

----------

Nihil (30.01.2014), Yevuk (04.02.2014), մարիօ (30.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2014), Նարե91 (29.01.2014), Շինարար (29.01.2014), Վոլտերա (29.01.2014)

----------


## Nihil

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Բերնար Վերբեր - " Энциклопедия относительного и абсолютного знания"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Հատուկ չէի փնտրել այս գիրքը: Ընկերներիցս մեկն առել էր, ասեցի ինձ կտաս կարդալուց հետո ես էլ կարդամ
ՙ
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Собрать воедино все, что было известно в его время, – такова была амбициозная цель профессора Эдмонда Уэллса.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

162/379

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Բացի այն, որ գիրքը շատ հեշտ է կարդացվում և հետաքրքիր է, այն նաև շատ օգտակար է իր մեջ պարունակող ինֆորմացիայով: Դեռ կեսն եմ կարդացել, բայց արդեն զգում եմ, որ վերադառնալու եմ այս գրքին էլի ու էլի: Կարդում եմ քիչ-քիչ, որ կլանեմ և մարսեմ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան:
Որոշ պահեր ուզում եմ դուրս գրել ինձ համար ու հիշել, մյուսների հետ ուզում եմ վիճել, ոչ բոլորի հետ եմ համաձայն:

Ընդհանրացնելով` *պլյուսներ*
1. այն կարելի է կարդալ ցանկացած հերթականությամբ
2. pocket book - իմ սիրած չափսը

*մինուսներ*
դեեե...հաշվի առնելով այն, որ մտքերը այդքան էլ իրենը չեն` այդքան էլ հպարտանալու տեղ չունի Վերբերը: Այդ նույնն է, որ ես խոհանոցային բաղադրատոմսեր հավաքեմ մի տեղ ու գիրք տպեմ, ինձ էլ հեղինակ համարեմ

----------

Freeman (30.01.2014), Yevuk (04.02.2014), Վոլտերա (30.01.2014)

----------


## sherlock holmes

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Հիմա կարդում եմ Նոր-Այր  <<Արամ >>
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա: 
Վերջերս ֆիլմ նայեցի 1941-1945թթ պատերազմի մասին, հիշեցի այս գրքին մասին, որոշեցի նորից կարդալ
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Հեռվում ձյունե գագաթներով երկնքի հետ վիճող կապույտ լեռներ և կապտաշող մանող լռություն:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
502/585
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Գիրքն ամբողջությամբ կլանում է, չես էլ նկատում երբ ավարտեցիր: Շատ հեշտ է կարդացվում և շատ հետաքրքիր է:

----------


## Արամ

> Հեռվում ձյունե գագաթներով երկնքի հետ վիճող կապույտ լեռներ և կապտաշող մանող լռություն:


ոնց էլ սենց բաները կարդում եք...

----------

Շինարար (30.01.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> ոնց էլ սենց բաները կարդում եք...


Էս Արամը սուտի գլուխ ա գովում, թե իբր ինքը գիրք կարդացած չի, կարդալու հետ չունի, բայց միշտ մտածել եմ, որ եթե էսպես ինքը կարողանում ա իր մտքերը շարադրի, անհնար ա, որ իրականում էնպես լավ էլ կարդացողներից չլինի: Միշտ մտածել եմ, էս գրառումով էլ համոզվեցի: Գլուխ գովանությունը լավ բանի չի: Հլա խոստովանի ճիշտը:

----------


## Արամ

> Էս Արամը սուտի գլուխ ա գովում, թե իբր ինքը գիրք կարդացած չի, կարդալու հետ չունի, բայց միշտ մտածել եմ, որ եթե էսպես ինքը կարողանում ա իր մտքերը շարադրի, անհնար ա, որ իրականում էնպես լավ էլ կարդացողներից չլինի: Միշտ մտածել եմ, էս գրառումով էլ համոզվեցի: Գլուխ գովանությունը լավ բանի չի: Հլա խոստովանի ճիշտը:


հըըն

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

*Кадзуо Исигуро՝ «Никогда не отпускай меня*»:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Ցուցակիս հերթական գիրքն է:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Меня зовут Кэти Ш. Мне тридцать один, и я вот уже одиннадцать с лишним лет как помогаю донорам.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

275/381

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Էս գրքիր հավես պահերից մեկն էն է, որ ոչ հեղինակ, ոչ գրքի մասին մինչ վերցնելը ոչինչ չէի լսել: Բայց ամենահավեսը, որ առաջին իսկ տողից ուզում ես հասկանալ ինչ է կատարվում: Սկզբից մինչ էս պահը վարագույրն աստիճանաբար է բացվում, ինտրիգա է պահվում: Թեթև ու հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում:
Կարծում եմ հեինակի մյուս գործերին էլ կծանոթանամ:

----------

Agni (02.02.2014), Yevuk (04.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Բոժենա Նեմցովա «Տատիկը»:

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա :
Մայրիկս խորհուրդ տվեց:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
«Վաղուց, շատ վաղուց էր, որ ես վերջին անգամ զմայլվեցի նրա դուրեկան, խաղաղությամբ լի դեմքով...»:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
86/298
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Էս գիրքը երևի տարիներ առաջ պիտի կարդայի, մի տեսակ ուշացած ընթերցող եմ ինձ համարում էս գրքի համար: Շատ բարի գիրք է, բայց չգիտեմ՝ չի կլանում ինձ, չի ստիպում, որ խորասուզվեմ...Չնայած դեռ կեսն էլ չեմ հասել:

----------

Վոլտերա (02.02.2014)

----------


## Nihil

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
> 
> *Кадзуо Исигуро՝ «Никогда не отпускай меня*»:
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
> 
> Ցուցակիս հերթական գիրքն է:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
> ...


եթե հավանել ես գիրքը, ֆիլմն էլ դուրդ կգա, երևի:

----------


## E-la Via

> եթե հավանել ես գիրքը, ֆիլմն էլ դուրդ կգա, երևի:


Ավարտելուց հետո կնայեմ, կերևա:

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
    Neil Gaiman - "Coraline"
*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
   "American Gods"-ն ու "Anansi Boys"-ը կարդալուց հետո աչքիս սիրահարվել եմ Գեյմանին:  :LOL:  Ու որոշել եմ իր բոլոր գրքերը կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
    Coraline discovered the door a little while after they moved into the house.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
*  13%*

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
* Դե չէի էլ կասկածում որ լավը կլինի: Շատ համով դեմք է Քորալայնը: Արագ պրծնեմ, որ մուլծիկը նայեմ, հետո տեսնեմ էլ Գեյմանից ինչ կճարեմ կարդալու:

----------

Rhayader (18.03.2014), Վոլտերա (03.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*  
Օսկար Ուայլդ-Լրջախոհ լինելու կարևորությունը
*
Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Կրկնությունը գիտության մայրն է :Jpit:  Երկու տարի առաջ ունեցածս Ուայլդյան մյուս պիեսներից ամենաշատը սա հավանեցի:
*
Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում:*  
Լոնդոն, Ալջերնոնի հյուրասենյակը Կիսալուսնի փողոցի նրա բնակարանում:

*Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
87-ից 40
*
Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*  
Հեգնափիլիսոփայական համով հումոր: Շա՜տ լավ ա, որ մոռացել էի հիմնական նյութը :Hands Up:

----------

Yevuk (04.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (03.02.2014), Վոլտերա (10.02.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Կարդում եմ Քաչայի սեղմված բռունցքները
Կարդում եմ, որովհետև հեղինակին իր նախորդ գործից արդեն հավանել էի
Հասել եմ 50-րդ էջը
Մի քիչ էլ որ սենց գնա Քաչան իմ ամենասիրելի հեղինակը կդառնա: Ու չեմ հասկանում ինչի: Չնայած հասկանում եմ, հետո առանձին կգրեմ:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (25.02.2014), Այբ (14.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Michael Collins-ի The Life & Times of a Teaboy-ը

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Ախպերս Նոր տարուն նվիրել էր: Բայց դե իմ ընտրությամբ էր էլի նվիրել: Հետևը նայեցի, տեսա՝ Իռլանդիայում են դեպքերը տեղի ունենում, միանգամից ուզեցի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Christmas didn't just come; it had to be planned or it would be a disaster.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*  
60


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
*
Եթե էրեկ կարծիք հայտնեիք, կասեի՝ քիչ ա մնում կիսատ թողնեմ: Առաջին մի քսան էջը մենակ կովի ծննդաբերություն ա նկարագրում: Բայց հետո սկսեց մանրից լավանալ: Մենակ սյուժետային մի բան կա, որ գլխի եմ ընկել: Եթե վերջում պարզվի, որ ճիշտ եմ ջոկել, հեղինակին կախաղան եմ հանելու:

----------

Smokie (11.02.2014), Վոլտերա (10.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Դաթո Թուրաշվիլի - «Ջինսերի սերունդը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Անցյալ տարի հեղինակը նվիրեց գիրքը, նոր եմ հիշել, ասեցի՝ կարդամ, տեսնեմ՝ վրացիք ինչ ժամանակակից գրականություն ունեն:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Fifteen years earlier, on 18 November, a young woman with a hand grenade in her hand was standing in the open door of an unsuccessfully hijacked airplane.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*  
142 (մի քանի էջ մնաց)


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
*
Չեմ ջոկում՝ թարգմանությու՞նն ա վատը, թե՞ գիրքը: Երևի ավելի շուտ երկուսն իրար հետ: Ու սա ընդհանրապես գեղարվեստական գիրք չի: Անհաջող creative non-fiction ա: Մի քիչ ամաչում եմ շատ վատ բաներ ասել, գրքի վրա հեղինակի ստորագրությունը չի թողնում  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (14.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
 Զարզանդ Դարյան «Մայիս»:

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա :
Գրապահարանում պատահաբար տեսա, ու քանի որ չէի կարդացել, որոշեցի կարդալ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
«Աննան զարթնեց միանգամից, ինչպես լինեում է առողջ ու երկարատև քնից հետո...»:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
 181/387
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Տպավորված չեմ: Դեպքերը մի քիչ անբնական անցումներով է հեղինակը ներկայացնում: Ոչինչ, կարդացվում է, բայց չգիտեմ՝ չի գրավում: Տեսնենք՝ վերջն ինչ կլինի :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

[QUOTE=StrangeLittleGirl;2464816]*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Սամուել Բեքեթ - գոդոյին սպասելիս/en attendant godot

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Երկու վատ գրքից հետո ուզեցի մի նորմալ գրականություն կարդալ: Անհույս կերպով գրապահարանս փորփրեցի՝ մտածելով, որ մեկ ա էնտեղ բոլոր չկարդացված գրքերը հենց ախմախներն են մնացել, էն էլ հանկարծ հայտնաբերեցի Բեքեթի գրքի երկլեզու հրատարակությունը, որի գոյության մասին ընդհանրապես մոռացել էի: Ուրախացա, վերցրի, որ կարդամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Route à la campagne, avec arbre/Գյուղ տանող ճանապարհ և մի ծառ

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*  
30/31 (հա, հետաքրքիր հրատարակություն ա, զույգ էջերին ֆրանսերենն ա, կենտ էջերին հայերենը, ես էլ հիմնականում ֆրանսերենն եմ կարդում, բայց որ մասը լավ չեմ հասկանում, հայերենին էլ եմ նայում)


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
*
Մի քիչ շուտ ա կարծիք հայտնելու համար: Ամեն դեպքում, ահագին անսովոր ա պիես կարդալը: Վերջին անգամ երևի մի տասնութ-քսան տարի առաջ եմ պիես կարդացել: Երևի հրատարակության մասին կարծիքս ասեմ. հրաշալի միտք ա էսպես երկլեզու տպելը: Հաստատ ավելի լավ ա, ավելի շատ ա նպաստում լեզու սովորելուն, քան ախմախ ադապտացիաները: Համ էլ բառարան բացելու կարիք չկա, միանգամից կողքը նայում ես, իմանում՝ էդ բառը ինչ ա նշանակում: Հայերեն թարգմանությունն էլ ահագին լավն ա: Իսկ գործի մասին կարծիքս մնաց հետո  :Smile:  Հույս ունեմ՝ էս մի իռնանդացին սպասելիքներս կարդարացնի:

----------

Նարե91 (19.03.2014), Շինարար (16.02.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Յոհան Վոլֆգանգ Գյոթե «Երիտասարդ Վերթերի տառապանքները»


2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա: 
Գրքերի ցուցակ ունեմ,եկա հասա էս գրքին ու սկսեցի կարդալ  :Pardon: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
«Սովետական գրող» հրատարակչություն
Երևան 1951
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել: 
113


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
+Մտորելու տեղ տվող մտքեր,որոշ չափով հոգեհարազատ կերպար:
-Ռոմանտիկան շատ է,իսկ վերջաբանը կանխատեսելի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Հեմինգուեյ - «Եդեմի պարտեզը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Բարդ հարց ա: Դե Հեմինգուեյի էս մի գործը չէի կարդացել: Համ էլ ասում են՝ Sea of Change-ը դրա պատմվածք տեսակն ա: Ու համ էլ մի հատ շատ լավ գործ էի ուզում կարդալ, բայց նենց բան, որ համատարած բոլորը չեն սիրում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
They were living at le Grau du Roi then and the hotel was on a canal that ran from the walled city of Aigues Mortes straight down to the sea. 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*  
15%


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
*
Իզուր չի, որ սա Հեմինգուեյի վերջին գործն ա: Ստեղ իրա տեխնիկան լրիվ գագաթնակետին ա հասնում, իսկ շոշափվող թեման բավական հետաքրքիր ա: Ասում են՝ անավարտ ա: Ափսոս շատ: Մեկ էլ ասում են՝ Հեմինգուեյը շատ անէմոցիոնալ ա: Սուտ ա: Էնքան էմոցիա, որ էս գրքում կա...

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Չիմամանդա Նգոզի Ադիչի՝ «Դեղին արևի կեսը»:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Մի օր մի կայքում «21-րդ դարի լավագույն գրքերի» ցուցակ ընկավ աչքովս: Ծանոթացա, մի քանի գիրք կողքի դրեցի: Հիմա էլ դրանք հերթով կարդում եմ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Хозяин-то слегка того, всю жисть за границей, над книгами горбатился, а когда сидит у себя в кабинете, так сам с собой толкует, и на здрасьте не всегда ответит, а уж волосат-то как

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

387/476

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Սիրում եմ էնպիսի գրքեր, որոնք անծանոթ աշխարհ, անծանոթ մշակույթ, անծանոթ, բայց նաև ծանոթ պատմություններ են պատմում: Հատկապես , երբ հեղինակը գրողի նկրտումներ չունեցող մեկն է, բայց որի մոտ գրելը լավ է ստացվում:Հեղինակը թեթև ձեռքով ընթերցողին ծանոթացնում է Նիգերիայի պատմությանը,  էթնիկ խմբերի առանձնահատկություններին, տարիներ տևող քաղաքցիական պատերազմի թոհուբոհին. ու էդ ամենը պարզ սյուժեով:  Նախնիների ապրածը կարողացել է փոխանցել:  Արժե կարդալ:

----------

Chilly (17.03.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

 Ганс Айзенк. Измерения личности 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Սկսել եմ մարդու  հոգեբանության հետ կապված գրքեր ուսումնասիրել, էս մեկը ցուցակիս հաջորդն էր:Հա՛, ես ցուցակներով եմ կարդում գրքերը: :Tongue: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
Նախադասությունը չասեմ, բայց  սկսվում է ՛՛Ճանաչի՛ր ինքդ քեզ՛՛ արտահայտությամբ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
Մի երկու էջից վերջացնում եմ:


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Հետաքրքիր է, որ հեղինակը խաղ է  անում կարդացողի մտքի հետ, ասում բաներ, որոնք գիտես, բայց երբեք ուշադրություն չես դարձրել, որոնց մասին կյանքում չես մտածել: Մեկ-մեկ մեջը թեստեր կան, բայց էդ դուրս չի գալիս, լավ կլիներ միայն վերլուծություններ լինեին: ՈՒ մեկ էլ վերնագիրն է սխալ ընտրված,  բացարձակ  կոնտեքստի հետ կապ չունեցող վերնագիր է ու վանող, բայց ինքը հետաքրքիրն է:

----------


## Nihil

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Энтони Берджесс - " Заводной апельсин"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո ցանկությունը միշտ էլ կար, ուղղակի վերջերս գիրքը հայտնվեց ձեռքիս տակ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

- Ну, что же теперь, а?

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

104/220

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Աշխատեմ գրել առանց սփոյլինգի:	
Նախ ասեմ, որ գիրքը գրված է հեղինակի կնոջ հիշատակին, ում հղի ժամանակ ուժեղ ծեծել են 4 ավազակներ: Երախային նա կորցրել է, հետագայում տառապանքից տանջվել է, մահացել է: Իսկ հենց Բյորջեսսը գիրքը գրելու ժամանակ գլխուղեղի ուռուցքով էր տառապում և գիտեր, որ իրեն մնացել է քիչ ժամանակ ապրելու: Գիրքը, բնականաբար, կենսուրախ լինելու շանսեր չուներ:

Ես ավելի քան տպավորված եմ: Էսօր եմ սկսել, բայց կլանում է: Մի բան է սյուժեն իմանալ, ֆիլմը դիտել, մի ուրիշ բան է գչրքը կարդալ: Այն ուղղակի սովոսկում է մարմնի յուրաքանչյուր բջջի մեջ, մտնում է ուղեղի, սրտի, մկանների, աչքերի մեջ:
Ոչինչ չեմ ասի Ալեքսի մասին: Այն, ինչ կատարվում է նրա ուղեղում շոկային թերապիա է բոլոր կրթված հումանիստների համար, որոնք ինչ-որ բան են ասում 2րդ շանսի և վերադաստիարակության մասին:
Կարծում եմ, հեղինակը չէր ուզում, որ ընթերցողները իրենց առջև դնեին հարց` ում կողմից լինել` բարիի, թե չարի: Այդ բառերի իմաստները ավելի ու ավելի թափանցիկ են դառնում այս գրքում: 
Մինչ կարդում էի գիրքը, ուժեղ ցանկություն է առաջանում արագ գնալ դուշ ընդունել ու վրայիցս մաքրել այն կեղտը, որը ուղղակի ոտքից գլուխ ինձ է պատում գրքի էջերից:
Ֆինալը լինելով հարաբերականորեն դրական(չնայած դեռ այդտեղ չեմ հասել), իմ կարծիքով հիմարություն է: Այսինքն ամեն ինչի պատճառը նրա երիտասարդ լինե՞լն է: (դրան գումարած այն, որ մի տեսակ խելքին մոտ չի էն, որ հերոսը 16 տարեկան է): Ֆիլմում այն ավելի լավ է ներկայացված, կարծում եմ:

Հ.Գ. Բեթհովեն լսելով այս գիրքը կարդալը մի հրաշք բան է:

----------

Rhayader (15.05.2014), մարիօ (07.04.2014), Վոլտերա (13.07.2017)

----------


## insider

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Ջոն Սթեյնբեք - "О мышах и людях” 

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

Իրականում գրքի մասին տեղեկացել եմ “LOST” սերիալից: Սերիալի երկրպագուները լավ կհիշեն Բենի ու Սոյերի այ էս երկխոսությունը` https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTx8fChYl_s 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

В нескольких милях к югу от Соледада река Салинас подступает вплотную к горам.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

Ավարտում եմ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

Շատ հետաքրքիր ստեղծագործություն է: Ամերիկան է Մեծ Ճգնաժամի ժամանակ: Եթե կարճ` հարստության ու աղքատության, ընկերության ու սիրո, երազանքների ու  նպատակների և … մասին: 

Հ.Գ. Ստեյբեքի այս ստեղծագործությունը եղել է արգելված գրականության ցանկի մեջ: Արգելված է եղել Իռլանդիայում, ԱՄՆ մի շարք քաղաքներում: Եթե չեմ սխալվում մինչև հիմա էլ արգելված է որոշ երկրներում:

----------


## Ափրիկյան

1. Ղազար Փարպեցի - «Հայոց պատմություն»

2. Որոշել եմ հայ պատմիչներին կարդամ, իսկ Խորենացուց հետո առաջնահերթությունը իրան եմ տալիս

3. 


> Հայոց պատմության առաջին գիրքը, որն ստույգ ձևով շարադրել է երանելի այր Ագաթանգեղոսը, սկսվում է Ստահրացի բռնավոր Սասանի որդի Արտաշիրի որդու ձեռքով Արտևանի սպանություն և պատմում է Հայոց երկրի դարձը կռապաշտական անգիտությունից դեպի աստվածաճանաչման ճշմարտությունը՝ սուրբ նահատակ Գրիգորիսի ձեռքով, որի անվամբ էլ այն կոչում են Գրիգորիսի գիրք:


4. 251-րդ

5. Լավ գիրք ա  :Wink:

----------

Malxas (07.04.2014), Vardik! (26.03.2014)

----------


## Մար.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

1.-Սերո խանզադյան «Մխիթար Սպարապետ»
2.-Դե այս գրքից առաջ «Դավիթ Բեկն» եմ կարդացել, իսկ հիմա շարունակությունն եմ կարդում:
3.-«Մի նեղ արահետ էր ոլորվում Քաշաթաղքի մթին անտառների միջով:»
4.-140/757
5.- հիանալի է .. ընդանրապես ասեմ սիրում եմ պատմական գրքեր[Պատմավեպ] .. ու դրանք ինձ մեծ հետաքրքրություն եւ մեծ գիտելիք են տալիս:

----------

Smokie (07.04.2014), Ափրիկյան (03.05.2014)

----------


## Terevatap

1. «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունը» - Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես
2.Դիտելով մի գովազդ որը  պատմում էր ,թե ինչպես է հեղինակը գրել այդ գիրքը:
3.Չեմ հիշում
4.127էջ
5.Հոյակապ գիրք է և շատ թեթև

----------

Vardik! (07.06.2014), մարիօ (26.05.2014)

----------


## Terevatap

Մար. հա  լավ գիրք ա ես չեմ կարդացե բայց լսացել եմ

----------


## Մար.

:Love:  դե որ դու ես ասում :Դ :LOL:

----------


## E-la Via

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

*Дэвид Митчелл- «Тысячa осеней Якобa де Зутa»*

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 

«Ամպե ատլաից» հետո ուզում էլ հեղինակի այլ գործերին ծանոթանալ, որ հասկանամ, իսկապե՞ս այդքան լավն է , տպավորություններս ինձ չե՞ն խաբել:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Порт Бaтaвия нa острове Явa был штaб-квaртирой голлaндской Ост-Индской компaнии, или ОИК (нa голлaндском - Veerenigde Oostlndische Compagnie, или VOC, буквaльно "Объединеннaя Ост-Индскaя компaния"). Отсюдa корaбли ОИК уходили в Нaгaсaки, сюдa же и возврaщaлись. Во Вторую мировую войну японцы, оккупировaвшие Индонезийский aрхипелaг, переименовaли Бaтaвию в Джaкaрту.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

Կեսերն եմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

«Ամպե ատլաի» պես հզոր չի, բայց էլի լավն է: Երկու գրքերում էլ, այս մեկում հատկապես, նկատվում է հեղինակի մանրակրկիտ աշխատանքը, հավաքած հսկայական ինֆորմացիան ու գիտելիքների պաշարը: Միայն այդ ամենի շնորհիվ կարող է այդքան վառ տեղափոխել անցյալ, գեղարվեստորեն նկարագրել տարբեր մշակույթների առաանձնահտկություններ ու դրանց բախումները: Հաճույքով եմ կարդում : Համոզված եմ՝ մինչև վերջ էդպես էլ շարունակելու եմ:

----------


## Այբ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

Վահագն Գրիգորյան- «Ոստանի վերջին ճամփորդությունը»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա: 

Գիրք կարդալուց երբեք ինչ-որ առիթով չեմ ֆիքսվում, թե ինչու հենց այդ գիրքը: Կարդում եմ, որովհետև հետաքրքրվում եմ գրականությամբ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Կորցնելով այն ամենը, ինչ հնարավոր է կորցնել, Ոստանը կոտր չընկավ:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
276/371

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Գրքում զետեղված են երկու գործ. «Ոստանի վերջին ճամփորդությունը» վիպակը և «Ազատ հայը» վեպը: Թե՛ վիպակը, թե՛ վեպը ինձ դուր եկան, չնայած վեպը դեռ չեմ վերջացրել (քիչ է մնացել): Հայի կերպարը օտար ափերում հեղինակ ռեալ է ներկայացրել: Կարդում ես ու չես ասում՝ «հեքիաթ է» , հակառակը՝ հայ համայնքը, հայը իր ապրելակերպով ու կյանքով շատ իրական են: Ամենակարևորը՝ մտածելու, խորհելու ահագին բան է տալիս, հատկապես՝ «Ոստանի վերջին ճամփորդությունը» վիպակը: Իսկ «Ազատ հայը» վեպում հեղինակի հումորը Հայկազունի արկածները նկարագրելիս, իրականում հումոր չի : Հեղինակը շատ հստակ իր վիրաբերմունքն է նաև արտահայտում: 
Սիրեցի Վահագն Գրիգորյանի ոճը: Հետո էլ՝ ասելիք, գաափար կա գրքում, ինչը շատ կարևոր է: Հեղինակի մյուս գործերն էլ անպայման կարդալու եմ:

----------


## Ingrid

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

Սալման Ռուշդիի «Կեսգիշերի զավակները»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա: 
Գուդռիդսի խմբում ենք ընտրել:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
I was born in the city of Bombay… once upon a time. 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
30/236

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Մի տեսակ շատ խառն է գրում, դժվար է կենտրոնանալը: Բայց համով պահեր շատ կան, հետն էլ՝ հետաքրքիր է կարդալ ժամանակակից հնդիկ գրողի խոսքը, որը հաճախ երգիծանքով է համեմված:

----------

Rhayader (15.05.2014), Դատարկություն (12.04.2014)

----------


## Ֆաուստ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Նիցշե-«Այսպես խոսեց Զրադաշտը»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Նվեր  :Love: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Երբ Զրադաշտը երեսուն տարեկան էր՝թողեց իր հայրենիքն ու հայրենի լիճը և գնաց լեռները:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
30
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Սիրում եմ Նիցշեին: Մոտ երկու տարի առաջ էի գիրքը կարդացել, հիմա ուրիշ կերպ եմ ընկալում:

----------

Nihil (11.04.2014), Rhayader (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (17.05.2014)

----------


## Մար.

Ֆաուստ .. որ վերջացնեք ինձ կասեք հա տպավորությունների մասին :Smile:

----------


## Terevatap

Երեխեք, կարո՞ղ ա իմանաք Ջեյն Օստին «Гордость и предубеждение» գրքի հայերեն թարգմանությունը կա՞

----------


## Մ Մ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - Եդեմի պարտեզը

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*
Վերջերս գրքի մասին StrangeLittleGirl-ի մեկնաբանությունը կարդացի, հետաքրքրեց։ ))

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) :*
Քանի որ առաջին նախադասությունը արդեն գրված է, երկրորդը կգրեմ.
They could see the towers of Aigues Mortes across the low plain of the Camargue and they rode there on their bicycles at some time of nearly every day along the white road that bordered the canal.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
14.

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
 :Read:

----------

Smokie (06.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ֆրանսուազ Սագան -Բարև թախիծ
**2*. ԿԻսատ էի թողել գործերի պատճառով, ազատ ժամանակ ունեի, որոշեցի շարունակել:
*3*.Այս անծանոթ զգացմունքը, որ մեղմ ձանձրույթով հալածում է ինձ, ես վարանում եմ կնքել գեղեցիկ և հանդիսավոր անունով՝ թախիծ:
*4*.Ավարտել եմ:
*5.* Չգիտեմ ինչն է պատճառը, որ գիրքը էդքան մեծ ֆուրոր է առաջացրել: Երևի այն է, որ գիրքը գրել է 18 տարեկանում /կամ էլ ես չեմ հասկացել/: Ինձ համար նորմալ գիրք է: Մի խցկվիր այնտեղ, որտեղ արդեն ամեն ինչ որոշված է: Ափսոսում եմ, որ Աննան մահացավ, աղջկան չեմ մեղադրում կամ մեղադրում եմ, չգիտեմ: Աննային մեղադրում եմ, որ փորձեց արհեստականություն մտցնել աղջկա, հոր հարբերությունների մեջ և նաև կյանքում: Աննայի կերպարին էլ դրական չեմ վերաբերում, ինքը ոնց որ լավն ա, բայց իրենց կաղապարների մեջ է պահում, դա ինքնըստինքյան չի թողնում, որ միանա հոր և աղջկա ազատ ընտանիքին: Բայց լավ կողմեր էլ ուներ...
Դրա հետ նաև կարդացի 
*1.Ժան Պոլ Սարտր – Պատը
**2*. Ինետում հայերեն բան էի գտել  :Jpit: 
*3.* Մեզ քշեցին մի մեծ ճերմակ դահլիճ, և լույսի առատությունից աչքերս սկսեցին կկոցվել: Քիչ հետո տեսա մի սեղան՝ հետևում քաղաքացիական զգեստով չորս մարդու, որոնք ինչ-որ թղթեր էին նայում:
*4.* Ավարտել եմ:
*5.* Ես համարում եմ, որ հզոր էր ամեն առումով: Վերջն էլ կիսաանսպասելի էր  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (16.05.2014), Rhayader (15.05.2014), Sambitbaba (17.05.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

Արէայի ու մի քանի ակումբցիների գրառումների շնորհիվ հիմա կարդում եմ* Շահեն Թաթիկյանի* *«Նրա ճանապարհը»*: Շատ շնորհակալ եմ նրանց այդ գրառումների համար: Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչ հաճույքով եմ կարդում: Եթե մի բառով բնութագրեմ այս գիրքը, ապա կասեմ՝ ազնվացնող:
Երկրորդ հատորը վերջացնելուց հետո անպայման անցնելու եմ «Երիցս խաչվածին»:
Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալություն:

----------

Արէա (27.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Մի 3 օր առաջ ձեռքս ընկավ Վ. Սարոյանի « Ես քեզ սիրում եմ մայրիկ», « Հայրիկ դու խենթ ես», գիրքը: Լավն է ինձ դուր է գալիս: :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (10.06.2014), E-la Via (27.05.2014), Smokie (06.06.2014)

----------


## Firegirl777

Նոր կտակարան, հանգստություն ու իմաստություն բերող գիրք  :Wink:

----------

Գորտուկ (27.05.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Ռեյ Բրեդբերի-451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա: 
Ցուցակ
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
Մի ուրիշ հաճույք էր տեսնել,թե ինչպես է կրակը լափում իրերը,ինչպես են դրանք սևանում ու ձևափոխվում:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
65
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:
Այն է ինչ փնտրում էի

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), E-la Via (27.05.2014), GriFFin (21.06.2014), Rhayader (21.06.2014), Մուշու (07.06.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէայի ու մի քանի ակումբցիների գրառումների շնորհիվ հիմա կարդում եմ* Շահեն Թաթիկյանի* *«Նրա ճանապարհը»*: Շատ շնորհակալ եմ նրանց այդ գրառումների համար: Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչ հաճույքով եմ կարդում: Եթե մի բառով բնութագրեմ այս գիրքը, ապա կասեմ՝ ազնվացնող:
> Երկրորդ հատորը վերջացնելուց հետո անպայման անցնելու եմ «Երիցս խաչվածին»:
> Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալություն:


*Way* ջան, «Երիցս խաչվածը» «Նրա ճանապարհից» 42.5 անգամ լավն ա: 
Դու որ Նրա ճանապարհն ես համարում ազնվացնող, բա Երիցս խաչվածի մասին ի՜նչ ես ասելու:
Մինչև կյանքիդ վերջ սիրահարված ես մնալու Սարոյին, Աննաին, Սեդաին, Աստղիկին, Մարգարիտին, Պանդուխտին, Տելեմակին, Մերուժին տո էլ որ մեկին ասեմ )
Ես վերջին (հինգերորդ, թե վեցերորդ) անգամ 12-13 տարի առաջ եմ կարդացել: Հիմա ամբողջ 2 հատորը անգիր կպատմեմ )
Էլ չեմ կարդացել էս տիպի բան:

----------

E-la Via (27.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Uncle Tom's Cabin
by Harriet Beecher Stowe
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Դպրոցում հայերեն, թե ռուսերն կարդացել էի, գրեթե ոչինչ չէի հիշում, հիմա որոշել եմ նորից կարդալ արդեն բնագրով: Ի վերջո աշխարհը փոխած գրքերից մեկն է: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Late in the afternoon of a chilly day in February, two gentlemen were sitting alone over their wine, in a well-furnished dining parlor, in the town of P——, in Kentucky. There were no servants present, and the gentlemen, with chairs closely approaching, seemed to be discussing some subject with great earnestness.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Օնլայն եմ կարդում, էջակալած չէ, երևի մի 20 տոկոս կարդացել եմ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Սևամորթների կյանքի ու ազատագրման առաջին քայլերի մասին է: Մի քիչ շատ են արհեստական թվացող զգայացունց պահերը, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հիմա են գուցե արհեստական թվում, էն ժամանակներում էդպես էլ հենց եղել է:

----------


## E-la Via

> *Way* ջան, «Երիցս խաչվածը» «Նրա ճանապարհից» 42.5 անգամ լավն ա: 
> Դու որ Նրա ճանապարհն ես համարում ազնվացնող, բա Երիցս խաչվածի մասին ի՜նչ ես ասելու:
> Մինչև կյանքիդ վերջ սիրահարված ես մնալու Սարոյին, Աննաին, Սեդաին, Աստղիկին, Մարգարիտին, Պանդուխտին, Տելեմակին, Մերուժին տո էլ որ մեկին ասեմ )
> Ես վերջին (հինգերորդ, թե վեցերորդ) անգամ 12-13 տարի առաջ եմ կարդացել: Հիմա ամբողջ 2 հատորը անգիր կպատմեմ )
> Էլ չեմ կարդացել էս տիպի բան:


*Արէա*, ասածիդ հավատում եմ ու հիմա  համ մտածում եմ էս գիշեր չքնեմ, «Նրա ճանապարհի» երկրորդ հատորն արագ ավարտեմ ու անցնեմ «Երիցս խաչվածին», համ էլ ուզում եմ չշտապել ու թե այս գրքից ստացած, թե մյուսից սպասվող հաճույքը հնարավորինս երկարացնել:

«Երիցս խաչվածն» ավարտելուց հետո ես դեռ կանդրադառնամ այս թեմային:

----------

Smokie (06.06.2014), Արէա (27.05.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա - William Blake  :Love:  - The Marriage of Heaven and Hell

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Songs of Innocence/Songs of Experience-ից հետո չէի կարող սա չկարդալ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

Rintrah roars and shakes his fires in the burden'd air;
Hungry clouds swag on the deep...

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
22, այսինքն համարյա կեսը

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ո՜նց մինչև հիմա չէի կարդացել: Շատ ուժեղ գործ ա, ավելի ուժեղ քան Songs of Innocence/Songs of Experience-ը: Բայց երևի ավարտելուց հետո մի անգամ էլ կկարդամ: Երևի չէ, հաստատ: Սա մի անգամվա բան չի  :Smile:

----------

Nihil (06.06.2014), Rhayader (21.06.2014), Նարե91 (07.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Հիմա երեք գիրք եմ կարդում:
1) փիլիսոփայության ձեռնարկ սա սկսեցի կարդալ քանի,որ ինձ անընդհատ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս (հաճելի է),համ էլ հոյակապ մտքի մարզանք է:Առաջին տողն այսպես է սկսվում `Հնարավոր չէ մարդու կյանքը պատկերացնել առանց իր նմաների հետ հաղորդակցման:
Հասել եմ արդեն 109-րդ էջը,
Ուղղակի շատ լավ գիրք է:

2)Երկիրը եվ ողջ աշխարհը, բացահայտված տիեզերք:
Սա նվիրել են,առաջին տողը սկսվում է այսպես `Այս գիրքը պատմում է տիեզերական ամենատարբեր օբյեկտների`մոլորկների և արբանյակների,աստղերի և պուլսարների,գալակտիկաների և սև խոռոչների, գիսավորների,աստղակերպերի և տիեզերական փոշու մասին:
Հասել եմ արդեն 30-րդ էջը:
Ճանաչողական գիրք է,որը հակիրճ պատմում է աշխարհի սկզբից մարդու պատկերացումները երկրի և տիեզերքի մասին,լավ գիրք է:

3)Մտքի ուժը
Սա նվիրել են
Առաջին տողը սկսվում է եսպես` Գիտեք,կյանքում հարցերն ավելի շատ են,քան պատասխանները,որովհետև կյանքը, ինքը զարմանալի,անլուծելի և չկանխատեսված գաղտնիք է:
Հասել եմ արդեն 100-րդ էջը,
Այս գրքում խոսվում է թե ինչպես կարելի է միտքը նյութականացնել,լավ/դրական լիցքերով է լցնում գիրքը:

----------

GriFFin (21.06.2014), Գորտուկ (07.06.2014)

----------


## melancholia

Oշո Ռաջնիշ- Разум
Նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ:

----------

Զաքար (07.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Կունդերա - «Անմահություն»
* 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Գուդրիդսի խմբում էս ամիս քվեարկության էր դրված, հույս ունեի՝ կհաղթի, գիրքը գրադարանից պատվիրեցի:
* 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
 Kvinden kunne være en tres, femogtres år gammel.
Կինը վաթսուն-վաթսունհինգ տարեկան կլիներ:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
 10
* 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
 Հա, ուրեմն ես գրքի ֆրանսերեն տարբերակն էի պատվիրել, ճիշտ եմ ասում: Մի հատ նորից ստուգեցի, հաստատ տեսա, ֆրանսերենն եմ ուզել, էս ախմախները դանիերեն են ուղարկել  :LOL:  Ինչ անեմ, ինչ չանեմ, ընկել եմ, պիտի քաշեմ: Մի խոսքով, մի կերպ էս մի քանի էջը կարդացել եմ, ուղեղիցս արդեն ծուխ ա դուրս գալիս: Սա էլ թող լինի լեզու սովորելու նոր ձև  :Jpit: 
Բայց դե Կունդերան չի կարա վատը լինի:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Հարուկի Մուրակամի - «Կաֆկան ծովափին»
* 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:* 
Գուդրիդսի հայկական խմբի էս ամսվա գիրքն ա: 
* 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*
 Քինդլով եմ, հետ չեմ գնա:
Կինը վաթսուն-վաթսունհինգ տարեկան կլիներ:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
 29%
* 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*
Լա՜վն ա, ահավոր լավ գործ ա: Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, ժամանակին իմ շատ կոնկրետ ստեղծագործություն Մուրակամիին են նմանացրել, ես էլ զարմացել էի, որովհետև կյանքում Մուրակամի չէի կարդացել: Հիմա որ կարդում եմ, ինձ բացում ա, որովհետև իսկականից ահավոր նման եմ գրել: Լիքը տրյուկներ, որ արել եմ, ոնց որ Մուրակամիից թխած լինի: 

Մի խոսքով, ինքը իմ սիրելի գրողներից մեկը դառնալու լուրջ շանսեր ունի:

----------

GriFFin (21.06.2014), Smokie (21.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (20.06.2014), մարիօ (20.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Գինեկոլոգիա
Ուսումնական բռնաբար Ը.Բ.Ֆ Բակալավրիատի ռոբոտների համար

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Այլ տարբերակ չունեի, որ ես որոշեի` 1984 Օրուելի  :Cray: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Գինեկոլոգիան հիվանդների հետազոտումը իրականացվում է անամնեզի հավաքման ու վերլուծման, հիվանդի օբյեկտիվ ուսումնասիրման (տենաս տղաները ես նախադասությունը կարդալուց ի՞նչ են ակամա մտածում  :Think: ), ինչպես նաև լրացուցիչ մեթոդների կիրառման միջոցով(մերսի կեպ):

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Երկու անգամ ընդհանուր կարդացել եմ, հիմա նորից հասել եմ` 10րդ էջին:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Անվորակ վատ գիրք ա, չկարդաք  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Իրականում ես եկա բողոքեմ  :Sad:  Ու ասեմ, որ ես վերջին գրառումս ա ակումբում, մինչև պետականները: Լավ հավեսով բաներ կարդացեք մարդիկ: Գեղարվեստական գրքերը ավելացնում են կյանքի գույները: Իմ մոտ իրանք հիմա սև, սպիտակ ու սեռի են  :Cray:  :Bad:

----------

AniwaR (21.06.2014), Rhayader (21.06.2014), Մուշու (19.11.2014), Ռեյ սամա (21.06.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

կարդում էի՝ 
1.Արչիբալդ Կրոնին՝ Ցիտադել
2.Ռեյ Բրեդբերի 451 ըստ Ֆարենհեյթի
3.Հարուկի Մուրակամի՝ Նորվեգական անտառ
4.Կուրտ Վոննեգուտ՝ Սպանդանոց 5 կամ մանուկների խաչակրաց արշավանքը

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:*

Հաճախ եմ միանգամից մի քանի գիրք սկսում կարդալ, բայց քննապետականական նյութերը վրա տվեցին, կիսատ մնաց...մեկը սկզբում, մեկը՝ վերջին մոտ...պատճառներ՝ Ցիտադելը երիտասարդ բժշկի մասին է, 451-ը 1984-ից հետո կամեցա կարդալ, Նորվեգական անտառը Մուրակամիի բացը լրացնելու միջոց էր, Սպանդանոցի ու Ստամբուլի Բճի մասին շատ էի լսել, առաջինը սկսեցի.

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

կլինի՞ էս հարցին չպատասխանեմ, խիղճն էլ լավ բան է ՃՃՃ հենց հիմա թերապիա եմ կարդում, առաջին նախադասությունը՝ <<Ռևմատոլոգիական հիվանդությունների դասակարգման մեջ Համակարգային կարմիր գայլախտը պատկանում է շարակցական հյուսվածքի դիֆուզ հիվանդությունների շարքին>>:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

էլի...մ. 
1-32%, 2- 75, 3- 28%, 4- 3%,  թերապիա՝ շատ կա դեռ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա:*

1-երիտասարդ բժշկի՝ գլխավոր հերասի կերպարնահավոր հոգեհարազատ է, չնայած ժամանակն ու տեղը տարբեր են, նրան այցելում են նույն մտքերը, որ ինձ մոտ են առաջացել, նույն վախերը, կասկածները...
2-դեռ բան չեմ ասի, 1984-ից թույլ է թվում
3-Մուրակամին ինչպես միշտ հրաշք է...ինչ մանրամասներ, ինչպիսի հույզեր, տարօրինակ երկխոսություններ...
4-ուրախ եմ, որ շատ չեմ կարդացել, նորից եմ սկսելու, զի վասն մի հատ տաքսիստի եմ հիշում, իբր կանաչ տաքսու մեջ, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչո՞ւ, ո՞ւր, ո՞նց...ու վերջ.
թերապիան...կավարտեմ երկուշաբթի առավոտյան, կկրկնեմ, կապ չունի ինչ որակի ու քանակի գիրք է

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*
Douglas Adams - "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Խելքս գնում է էնպիսի գրքերի համար, որոնք գիտաֆանտաստիկ են ու թույն հումոր ունեն: Իսկ էս գիրքը շատ հայտնի ա էդ երկու առումներով:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
48%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

*Շատ վերջ գիրք ա, ափսոսալով եմ կարդում, որ հանկարծ շուտ չվերջանա, չնայած դեռ մի քանի գիրք էլ կա: Հիմնականում երթուղայինի մեջ եմ կարդում ու պատահում ա, որ ավելի շատ ծիծաղում եմ, քան կարդում: Ու հումորին զուգահեռ, ինքն ահագին կապ ունի մաթեմի իմ ամենասիրած ճյուղերից մեկի` Հավանականության, ավելի ճիշտ` Անհավանականության տեսության հետ: Իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչը բացատրվում է հենց վերնագրի կողմից:

Մի խոսքով` շատ ծիտ գիրք է:  :Love:

----------

Freeman (21.06.2014), Nihil (21.06.2014), Rhayader (21.06.2014), Sagittarius (21.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (21.06.2014), Ռեյ սամա (21.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.06.2014)

----------


## Smokie

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Հարիետ Բիչըր-Սթոու-«Քեռի Թոամասի խրճիթը»:
*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Դպրոցում կարդացել էի: Երբեմն գիրքը վերցնում, որոշ սիրելի հատվածներ էի վերընթերցում՝ արդյունքում հասկանում էի, որ պիտի ամբողջությամբ վերընթերցեմ: Հատկապես շատ էի սիրում էն հատվածներից, որտեղ Թոմասը Ogystin Սեյնտ-Քլերի մոտ ա ծառայում՝ պստիկ Իվան ինչ լավն էր, :Love:  Սեյնտ-Քլերն էլ: :Yes:  Մի խոսքով էսօր սկսել եմ:
Պապիկս որ գալիս էր մեր տուն համարյա ամեն անգամ մի գիրք էր բերում, մակագրած: «Քեռի Թոմաս»-ն ու «Բոռ»ն էլ են (վերջինիս մասին էլ եմ էս թեմայում գրել) իր նվերները: :Rolleyes: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Փետրվարյան մի ցուրտ օր, իրիկնադեմին, Կենտուկիի նահանգի Պ. քաղաքում երկու ջենտլմեններ ճոխ կահավորված ճաշասենյակում նստել էին մի շիշ գինու առաջ.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

37 էջ եմ կարդացել Կորնեյ Չուկովսկու 17 էջանոց հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանությունը ներառյալ («Բիչըր-Սթոուն և իր գիրքը»):

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Դե կարծիքս վաղուցվա ա ինչպես ասեցի: Ու թեկուզ հենց էն, որ որոշել եմ էդ մեծ գիրքը (իմ համար մեծ ա) նորից կարդալ, արդեն շատ բան ա ասում: Հա՛, հիշում եմ, որ էն ժամանակ կարող ա մի քանի օր «перерыв անեի», չկարդայի, հավես չունենայի, բայց նաև հիշում եմ, որ կարդալուց երբեք որևէ հատվածի վրա չեմ կանգնել երկար ժամանակ, ջրի պես առաջ էր գնում՝ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ ընթերցվում: :Hands Up:  Ընտիր գիրք ա, տեղ-տեղ էլ ահավոր կատաղեցնող ու ստրկատերերի գլուխը ջարդելու դրդող::agressive

----------

Գորտուկ (19.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Դորիան Գրեյի Դիմանկարը - Օսկար Ուայլդ
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
ուղեղս սղոցեցին 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
հոգնում եմ թերթեմ
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
**55*


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
 մի կերպ եմ ինձ ստիպում, որ կարդամ: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ են գտել շատ-շատերը էս գրքի մեջ: Գուցե սկիզբն է էսպիսին, բայց ես բավական հոգնած եմ ինքս ինձ կարդալ ստիպելու համար:

----------

Գորտուկ (19.07.2014), Շինարար (25.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Թորի Էյմոս և Էնն Փաուերս - «Կտոր-կտոր» (Piece by Piece)
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Տես հեղինակին  :Jpit: 
Վաղուց էի ուզում էս գիրքը կարդալ, բայց անընդհատ տեղափոխվելու պատճառով չէի կարողանում պատվիրել: Վերջապես հասավ էն օրը, որ պատվիրեցի:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
There is no way to capture the image of the spirit that moves creation.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
18

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Իմ կարծիքով, ինձ համար սա շատ կարևոր գիրք ա: Կարևոր ա տեսնելը, թե իմ սիրելի ստեղծագործողն ինչ ճամփով ա անցել ու ոնց ա տեսնում իրա ստեղծագործությունը: Ստեղծագործական առումով մեծ ստիմուլ ա էս գիրքը: Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով ա գրված, հենցընենց չորուցամաք կենսագրական չի:

----------

Smokie (25.06.2014), մարիօ (25.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աման-աման, էս թեման ինչ լռվել ա լռվել: Սպասեք թարմացնեմ:
*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Նիլ Գեյման - Աստղափոշի
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Գուդրիդսում էս ամիս սա ընտրվեց: Դե համ էլ իմ առաջարկածն էր: Իսկ ուզում էի կարդալ, որովհետև լսել եմ, որ ստեղի կերպարներից մեկը Թորի Էյմոսն ա  :Jpit: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Զահլա չկա հետ գնալու
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
50%
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հավես հեքիաթ ա: Դզում ա, թե ոնց ա որոշ բաներ բացատրում կամ ոնց ա լեգենդներն օգտագործում իրա գործը կառուցելու համար: Բայց դե աչքիս վերջապես խելք հավաքեմ ու Գեյմանի ավելի լուրջ գործեր կարդամ:

----------

Freeman (19.07.2014), Արէա (19.07.2014), մարիօ (19.07.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1*.Стивен Кинг-Кэрри
*2*. ուղղակի վերցրի ու սկսեցի կարդալ :Դ
*3*.142 էջից հասնեմ առաջին :Դ
Когда это произошло, никто, в общем-то, не удивился, во всяком случае внутренне, на подсознательном уровне, где обычно и зреют, дожидаясь своего часа, недобрые чувства. 
*4.*142/155
*5*. Ճիշտն ասած տեղ-տեղ վախենալով էի կարդում  ::}:  Կայֆն ա շատ:

----------

Վոլտերա (02.09.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

JRR Tolkien - The Children of Hurin

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Պահը հասունացել ա:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Hador Goldenhead was a lord of the Edain and well-beloved by the Eldar.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

44%

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

I approve of this book!

----------

Գորտուկ (31.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (24.07.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
   Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ- Ապրելու ժամանակը և մեռնելու ժամանակը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
   Վերնագիրը հետաքրքրեց և համառոտ նկարագրությունը:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում ( առաջին նախադասությունը):
   Մահը Ռուսաստանում այլ հոտ ուներ, քան Աֆրիկայում: 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
   376

5. Շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է: Ամեն հուսահատված կամ կյանքից դժգոհ մարդու խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ: Գրքում վառ օրինակներ կան, թե ոնց են մարդիկ ամենօրյա ռմբակոծություններից հետո սիրելու, երազելու,         ապրելու ուժ գտնում:

----------

Sambitbaba (24.08.2014), Smokie (05.08.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Կուրտ Վոննեգուտ- Կատվի օրագիրը
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
Ցուցակներումս կար:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում ( առաջին նախադասությունը):
Մեռնեմ, թե հիշում եմ:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
Երեկ իրիկուն վերջացրի:
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Սիրահարվելու գիրք էր, շատ սիրուն ու հավես կարդացվեց:  :Love:  Դիալոգները ամենակայֆն էին:

----------

Enna Adoly (17.08.2014), Sambitbaba (17.08.2014), Smokie (05.08.2014), Վոլտերա (13.07.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա


Charles Bukowski
"Post Office"




> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա


Բուկովսկուն սիրում եմ, բայց իր արձակից ոչինչ չէի կարդացել։ Մի օր պիտի դա անեի։ Շատ պատահաբար սկսեցի կարդալ։ Ուղղակի մտքովս անցավ, քաշեցի ինտերնետից, ուզում էի աչքի անցկացնել, որ հասկանամ՝ ինչ ծավալի է, ու մեկ էլ էն գիտակցեցի, որ արդեն մի քանի գլուխ կարդացել եմ։ Ամոթ ինձ, բայց էդ ամենը տեղի ա ունեցել (ու մեկումեջ շարունակում ա տեղի ունենալ) աշխատանքային ժամի  ::}: 




> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)


"It began as a mistake."




> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել


60/116




> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


Շատ թեթև ա կարդացվում ու հետաքրքիր ա։ Մի խոսքով, Բուկովսկի ա ։լօվե

----------

մարիօ (08.08.2014), Նիկեա (05.10.2014)

----------


## Գոգարիկ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
Ալբերտո Մորավիայի՛՛Արհամարհանք՛՛
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ուղղակի հատուկ պատճառ չկա.
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում ( առաջին նախադասությունը):
Ամուսնությանս առաջին երկու տարին իմ ու կնոջս հարաբերությունները( այժմ ես դա կորող եմ հաստատել)հիանալի էին:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
100
5.Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Գրքի այն մասը որը արդեն կարդացել եմ կարծում եմ արդիական թեմա է ու վերաբերվում ա այսօրվա հասարակության մի մասին:

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Харпер ли-Убить пересмешника
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Անընդհատ հանդիպում եմ բոլոր էջերում: Չդիմացա:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
*Незадолго до того, как моему брату Джиму исполнилось тринадцать, у него была сломана рука.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
10 տոկոս
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Վատը չի, սկիզբը ստիպելով կարդացի, իսկ հիմա հավես ա առաջ գնում:
Նոր վիկիում աչքովս ընկավ, որ ամերիկյան դպրոցների 80 տոկոսը ծրագրային անցում ա էս գիրքը :Cray: : Ո՞նց չնախանձես, մեր ծրագրային գրքերը ու իրենցը...Ու՛ֆ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ռեյ Բրեդբերի - «451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի»:
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Պարզապես ինձ հետաքրքրեց հենց գրքի անվանումը և ջերմաստիճանի թիվը:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Մի ուրիշ, առանձնահատուկ հաճույք էր տեսնել, թե ինչպես է կրակը լափում իրերը, ինչպես են դրանք սևանում ու ձևափոխվում։
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
Գրեթե 40 տոկոսը:
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Անչափ հետաքրքիր է... շատ է խորհելու տեղիք տալիս.... :Xeloq:  :Love:

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Րյու Մուրակամի, «Գրեթե թափանցիկ կապույտ»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Էլի եմ կարդացել, ու դեռ էլի կկարդամ: Ընդհանրապես, Րյու Մուրակամին կապ չունի «ճապոնական Կոելիո», «մտավոր մաստուրբատոր», անտաղանդ Հարուկի Մուրակամիի հետ ու երևի իմ իմացած ամենաանկեղծ գրողներից է:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Դա ինքնաթիռի ձայն չէր:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Նոր եմ սկսել
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
չեք հասկանա

----------

Enna Adoly (24.08.2014), Վոլտերա (24.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
> Կուրտ Վոննեգուտ- Կատվի օրագիրը
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա:
> Ցուցակներումս կար:
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում ( առաջին նախադասությունը):
> Մեռնեմ, թե հիշում եմ:
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
> Երեկ իրիկուն վերջացրի:
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
> Սիրահարվելու գիրք էր, շատ սիրուն ու հավես կարդացվեց:  Դիալոգները ամենակայֆն էին:


Չլինի՞ դու Cat's Cradle-ն ես թարգմանել «կատվի օրագիրը»  :Shok:  Սիրահարվելու գի՞րք էր  :Shok:  Վո՞ննեգուտը  :Shok:

----------


## մարիօ

> Չլինի՞ դու Cat's Cradle-ն ես թարգմանել «կատվի օրագիրը»  Սիրահարվելու գի՞րք էր  Վո՞ննեգուտը


Հա, ես՝  աշխարհի ամենաանուշադիր մարդս հենց Կատվի օրորոցն էլ ի նկատի եմ ունեցել ու էսքան ժամանակ չեմ էլ նկատել, որ օրագիր եմ գրել, շնորհակալություն զգուշացնելու համար:   :Wink:   Հա՛. ես հավանել եմ, լավ գիրք էր:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա, *ես՝  աշխարհի ամենաանուշադիր մարդս* հենց Կատվի օրորոցն էլ ի նկատի եմ ունեցել ու էսքան ժամանակ չեմ էլ նկատել, որ օրագիր եմ գրել, շնորհակալություն զգուշացնելու համար:    Հա՛. ես հավանել եմ, լավ գիրք էր:


Ու ամենահամեստ, ըստ երևույթին:

Եթե հավանել ես, ապա նկատած էլ կլինես, որ «cat's cradle»-ը չի նշանակում «կատվի օրորոց», այլ այս խաղն է.

----------


## Rhayader

Ու նաև երևի նկատել ես, որ ինքն աշխարհի ամենադեպրեսիվ գրքերից մեկն է՝ գրած ամենադեպրեսիվ հեղինակներից մեկի կողմից, որը պատանեկությունից տառապում էր շիզոֆրենիայով:

----------


## մարիօ

> Ու ամենահամեստ, ըստ երևույթին:
> 
> Եթե հավանել ես, ապա նկատած էլ կլինես, որ «cat's cradle»-ը չի նշանակում «կատվի օրորոց», այլ այս խաղն է.


Համեստը չգիտեմ, բայց նկատել էի, որ խաղն է, ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ էս խաղի անունն է հենց  «կատվի օրորոց»: Դեպրեսիվը դեպրեսիվ էր, մի երկու օր էլ  մնացել էի գրքի տակ, ուղղակի ես սիրահարվելու ասում եմ էն ամենին, ինչ շատ եմ հավանում, փոխաբերական իմաստով սիրահարվելու էլի:  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ու նաև երևի նկատել ես, որ ինքն աշխարհի ամենադեպրեսիվ գրքերից մեկն է՝ գրած ամենադեպրեսիվ հեղինակներից մեկի կողմից, որը պատանեկությունից տառապում էր շիզոֆրենիայով:


Բայ, մի քիչ չե՞ս չափազանցնում դեպրեսիվի պահը: Ինձ էլ է դուր եկել գիրքը, կարդալիս էլ դեպրեսիվ նյութ կարդալու զգացողություն չեմ ունեցել, ծայրահեղ դեպքում  միայն  Ֆելիքս Խոնիկկերի անձի ու իր կյանքի նկարագրությունները կարող են դեպրեսիվ թվալ: Ոչ Նյուտը, ոչ էլ Ֆելիքսը դեպրեսիվ չէին, հա, մեկ էլ իրենց քույրն է հորը նման, բայց էլի չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե դեպրեսիվ է: Երևի քեզ դուր չի եկել , որովհետև էլի խոսում է կյանքի անիմաստության մասին:

----------


## Գորտուկ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ջորջ Օրուել- «Անասնաֆերմա»:
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ակումբում Նաիրուհի ստորագրությունը երևի պատճառ հանդիսացավ....
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Գիշերվա դեմ «Մենըր» ֆերմայի տեր Ջոնզը կողպեց հավաբները, սակայն չափից դուրս հարբած էր, որպեսզի հիշեր գոմերը փակել։
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Արդեն ավարտել եմ....
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
 Ինչքա՜ն լավ է ներկայացրել Օուրելը , այն ինչ տիրում է մեր երկրում.... :Xeloq:

----------

Smokie (27.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայ, մի քիչ չե՞ս չափազանցնում դեպրեսիվի պահը: Ինձ էլ է դուր եկել գիրքը, կարդալիս էլ դեպրեսիվ նյութ կարդալու զգացողություն չեմ ունեցել, ծայրահեղ դեպքում  միայն  Ֆելիքս Խոնիկկերի անձի ու իր կյանքի նկարագրությունները կարող են դեպրեսիվ թվալ: Ոչ Նյուտը, ոչ էլ Ֆելիքսը դեպրեսիվ չէին, հա, մեկ էլ իրենց քույրն է հորը նման, բայց էլի չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե դեպրեսիվ է: Երևի քեզ դուր չի եկել , որովհետև էլի խոսում է կյանքի անիմաստության մասին:


Ու ասենք մարդկության տոտալ ու անխուսափելի ոչնչացումը գրքի վերջում երևի ամենաուրախ ու զվարճալի բանն էր աշխարհում, չէ՞:

----------


## մարիօ

> Ու ասենք մարդկության տոտալ ու անխուսափելի ոչնչացումը գրքի վերջում երևի ամենաուրախ ու զվարճալի բանն էր աշխարհում, չէ՞:


Բայց դուր չէ՞ր եկել Ռայադերին: Ես տենց էլ չհասկացա:  :Think:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ու ասենք մարդկության տոտալ ու անխուսափելի ոչնչացումը գրքի վերջում երևի ամենաուրախ ու զվարճալի բանն էր աշխարհում, չէ՞:


չէ, բայց ինքը էնպես չէր ներկայարցել, որ դրանից դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնեիր:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայց դուր չէ՞ր եկել Ռայադերին: Ես տենց էլ չհասկացա:


Դուր գալու-դուր չգալու խնդիր չի: Ասենք, ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս նաև Ռոբերտ Յունգի «Ճառագայթներ մոխրից» գիրքը՝ Հիրոսիմայի միջուկային պայթյունի ու դրա զոհերի հետագա ճակատագրի մասին: Բայց եթե ես ասեի, որ դա «սիրահարվելու գիրք է», եսիմ, երևի լիքը մարդկանց մոտ արդարացի կասկածներ կառաջանային իմ մտավոր առողջության կապակցությամբ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Վահե Քաչա - «Գիշատիչների խնջույքը»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մորաքրոջս ամուսինը խորհուրդ տվեց....
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Բրիժիտ Մանսեն վերջին անգամ նայեց սեղանին և գոհ մնաց:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Արդեն ավարտել եմ....
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հզոր գրող է, հզոր գործեր ունի:  :Love: 



*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Յոհան Գրիգորեսկի- «Պայքար քնի դեմ»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Պարզապես
*3.Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
Ոչ ոք չի երևում: Համենայն դեպս նա սպասում է:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Արդեն ավարտել եմ....
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա.*
Լավն էր , բայց դաժան էր.... :Xeloq:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Կարդում եմ Տարեկանի արտում, անդունդի եզրին- Սելինջեր
Մի հիսուն էջ եմ դեռ կարդացել
Խիտ է` բովանդակությամբ
Հավեսով եմ կարդում

----------

GriFFin (26.09.2014), Nihil (01.09.2014), Rhayader (02.09.2014), Yevuk (14.12.2014), մարիօ (12.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - Across the River and into the Trees
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Էս թեման բացողը տարածքում չի էրևում, բայց համենայնդեպս ասեմ էլի... էս հարցն ահավոր-ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում, որովհետև հենց մենակ դրան պատասխանելով լիքը բան ես հասկանում գրքի մասին: 

Ուրեմն Վենետիկում էի, քինդլս նստել էր, ես էլ դեռ մի քանի ժամ ճամփա պիտի գնայի, կարդալու բան չունեի: Ինչ անեմ, ինչ չանեմ, մտա մի գրախանութ, որտեղ անգլերեն գրքեր էլ կային, որոշեցի ինքս ինձ էրես տալ, գնեցի Հեմինգուեյի նշյալ գիրքը: Ընտրեցի հենց էս մեկը, որովհետև սեթինգը Վենետիկում էր, իսկ ես սիրում եմ ծանոթ սեթինգներում գրական ստեղծագործություններ կարդալ:

*3.Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում 
*
They started two hours before daylight, and at first, it was not necessary to break the ice across the canal as other boats had gone on ahead.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
40
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ճիշտն ասած, գիրքը սկսելուց հետո լիքը ռիվյուներ կարդացի, լավ քլնգած ա: Դե էնքան փախած գործ ա, որ ես սկի չգիտեի էլ, որ Հեմինգուեյը սենց բան ունի: Ամեն դեպքում, ահավոր կայֆ ա ծանոթ տեղերի նկարագրություններ կարդալը: Հեմինգուեյը շատ հավես ձևով ա մտնում իրա գործերի աշխարհագրության մեջ: 
Բայց ամենախոխմն էն ա, որ փաստորեն Վենետիկը վերջին 60-70 տարում հեչ չի փոխվել:

----------


## Մուշու

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Բերնար Վերբեր- Танатонавты
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Հետևում եմ խորհուրդին 
*3.Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
1492 г. : Первые шаги на американском континенте
1969 г. : Первые шаги на Луне
2062 г. : Первые шаги на континенте мертвых
2068 г. : Первые публикации о пути к реинкарнации
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
154 /302 (գլուխը)
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա.*
Սիրելի ժանրի գիրքը  չի կարա  վատը լինի : Մի շնչով կարդացվող գիրք , որը կարողացել է գրավել ինձ ամնողջությամբ :

----------

unknown (01.10.2014), Yevuk (14.12.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Նիլ Գեյման - «Ամերիկյան աստվածներ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ինչու՞ ընդհանրապես մինչև հիմա չէի կարդացել: Հա հետաձգում էի, էս անգամ ասեցի՝ ձև չունեմ, պիտի կարդամ: Տենց սկսեցի:

*3.Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
Քինդլով եմ
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
20% (այսինքն տենց մի 120 էջ արդեն կարդացել եմ)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա.
*
Դզում ա մի այլ կարգի: Ինչու՞ մինչև հիմա չէի կարդացել: Հումորն էլ ա լավը:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.10.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.10.2014), մարիօ (12.10.2014), Նիկեա (19.10.2014), Ռեյ սամա (19.12.2014), Վոլտերա (13.07.2017)

----------


## unknown

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Առնո Գայգեր « Ծեր թագավորը իր  աքսորավայրում »
Արդի  ավստրիական  արձակ
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Գրադարանում  նոր  էին  ստացել :Smile: կարճ բովանդակությունն էլ  դուրս  եկավ  գրքի  սկզբում :Smile: 
*3.Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում* 
Ես վեց  տարեկան  էի, երբ  պապս  դադարեց  ինձ  ճանաչելուց…
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
45/174
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա.*
Շատ  հետաքրքիր  գիրք  է  երևում...հեշտ  է  կարդացվում  ու  մտածելու  տեղեր  շատ  կա...իմացա  ալցհայմեր  հիվանդության  մասին...մինջև  վերջ  կկարդամ  անպայման :Smile:

----------

GriFFin (17.10.2014), Meme (17.10.2014), Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
    Բերնար Վերբեր << Մենք ենք աստվածները >>
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
    Այն շարունակությունն է նախորդ կարդացացս գրքի : 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
… Ничего.
В начале не было ничего.
Никакой свет не нарушал тьму и тишину.
Повсюду было Ничто.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
   127/591
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
    Սկիզբը հետաքրքիր է : Կարդացվում է հեշտ և դեռ հիասթափվել չեմ հասցրել : Անհամբեր սպասում եմ իմանալ , այս գրքի վերջում ինչ կլինի Միշելի հետ :

----------

Sambitbaba (04.02.2015), unknown (24.11.2014)

----------


## Արէա

Ջորջ Օրուելլ - 1984

Որտեղ հետաքրքիր պատմության ուղիղ կեսից առանց որևէ նախնական ակնարկի ու զգուշացման թռնում են դեմքիդ ու սկսում են մանրամասն նկարագրել թե ոնց են առնետներն ուտում կենդանի մարդու աչքերն ու լեզուն, ու ոնց ա մարդը կմախքի վերածվում։

Հենց հասնեք գրքի մոտավորապես կեսերին, ճղեք, ջնջեք, ռադ արեք էն մյուս կեսը, որովհետև էն ինչ կարդալու եք դրանից հետո որևէ նմանություն չունի նրան ինչ կարդացել եք մինչ էդ։ Միայն բռնություն ու ֆիզիկական կտտանքների մանրամասն, մանրամասն, մանրամասն նկարագրություն։

Եվ ուրեմն, պոկում ենք գրքի ուղիղ կեսը, մնացած մասից գտնում պոկում ենք սիրային մուսի պուսիները, ու ստանում ենք բավականին հետաքրքիր ու կլանող պատմություն մարդկային հասարակության այլընտրանքային զարգացման մասին, որը շատ բաներով կհիշեցնի ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալը, որոշ բաներով նաև ներկան, ու կօգնի նաև խուսափել ապագայի սխալներից։

Իսկ թե էն պոկած էջերը ինչ կապ ունեին էս ամեն ինչի հետ, ու թե ինչ պարտադիր էր դրանց առկայությունը, մնաց անհասկանալի, ու բացի տհաճ նստվածքից գրքի վերաբերյալ, ուրիշ որևէ զգացողություն, միտք չառաջացրեց։

----------

boooooooom (01.12.2014), GriFFin (19.12.2014), Malxas (05.01.2015), Sambitbaba (26.11.2014), Նիկեա (30.11.2014)

----------


## Նիկեա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան «Աշնան արևը» , «Մենք ենք մեր սարերը», «Խումհար» 
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Որովհետև հեղինակը Մաթևոսյանն է։ Կապ չունի որ արդեն կարդացել եմ, վերընթերցելը չի խանգարի։ Համ էլ շուտով դպրոցում են հանձնարարելու, բայց ծրագրով մենակ «Աշնան արևն» է նախատեսված  :Sad:  
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
«Աշնան արևը» -  Մոսկվայից, Ծմակուտի վրայով, Երևան են հասնում մի 100 րոպեում, իսկ Ծմակուտից Երևան հասնելու համար պետք է գնալ մի ցերեկ ու մի գիշեր։
«Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը»- Այս գյուղը հազար թելով կապված է աշխարհին. հեռախոսով, հոսքագծով, փոստով, բրդի, մսի, յուղի մթերմամբ, կոոպերացիայի խանութով, ուսուցման ծրագրերով. ակումբային ուսումնարանն այս գյուղին տալիս է թատրոնից ու գրքից հասկացող շրջանավարտներ, այս գյուղը մոտիկ ու հեռու գյուղերն է ուղարկում լխտիկ հարսներ, որոնք եղանը ձեռքից չեն գցում մինչև ընդհուպ ծննդաբերելը և դեռ չի պատահել, որ նրանցից գոնե մեկը թեկուզ մի քիչ լիրբ լինի. այս գյուղը համալսարաններին տալիս է ընդունակ աշակերտներ, բանակին՝ կենսուրախ և կարգապահ ռազմիկներ. կինոգնումների գրասենյակն այստեղ է ուղարկում ֆիլմեր, լրագրերը՝ թղթակիցներ և այլն։
«Խումհար» («Կենդանին և մեռյալը») - Արևածաղիկները նայում են պայծա՜ռ, պայծառ։
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
1.69/93 
2. 69/146 
3. 69/103

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Վստահ եմ որ եթե հարյուր անգամ էլ կարդամ չեմ հոգնի  :Smile:  Երկար ժամանակ չէի համարձակվում վերընթերցել Մաթևոսյանի ստեղծագործություններից և ոչ մեկը, ինձ թվում էր թե առաջին տպավորությունը կփոխվի, կտեսնեմ էնպիսի բաներ, որոնք առաջին անգամ չեմ նկատել... Իրականում հենց էդպես էլ կա, բայց էն ինչ ես տեսնում եմ հիմա ստիպում է ավելի շատ սիրել հեղինակին էլ, ստեղծագործություններն էլ  :Smile:  Նախկինում կարդացած բոլոր գործերը վերընթերցելու եմ, կարդալու եմ էն ամենը ինչ չեմ կարդացել մինչև հիմա։  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (30.11.2014), Շինարար (30.11.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Րյու Մուրակամի - Дети из камеры хранения/Coin Locker Babies:
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Որպեսզի ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեմ, որ սույն գրողն առնվազն ինձ դուր չի գալիս ուշադրության և բուժման կարիք ունի, ինչպես նաև կոփեմ կամքս ու մարզեմ համբերատարությունս:
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում և բարին էլ այդ է, պատմում է, թե ինչպես է նորաթուխ մայրիկն իր զավակին տեղադրում ստվարաթղթե տուփի մեջ ու ամրացնում տուփը կպչուն ժապավենով:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Համարյա ավարտել եմ....
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
հմ...պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ ինչքան էլ չեմ հավանել գիրքն ընդհանուր առմամբ, այնուամենայնիվ տեղ-տեղ բավականին հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ է գրված: Բայց դա չափազանց քիչ է, զի վասն ես ունակ չեմ ըմբռնել այս գրքի իմաստը, ուղերձը, ոգին: Իսկ այն, ինչ ըմբռնել եմ, չափազանց կեղտոտ, տգեղ ու տձև է...

----------

Malxas (06.01.2015), Rhayader (22.12.2014), մարիօ (19.12.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> Րյու Մուրակամի - Дети из камеры хранения/Coin Locker Babies:
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
> Որպեսզի ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեմ, որ սույն գրողն առնվազն ինձ դուր չի գալիս ուշադրության և բուժման կարիք ունի, ինչպես նաև կոփեմ կամքս ու մարզեմ համբերատարությունս:
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
> Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում և բարին էլ այդ է, *պատմում է, թե ինչպես է նորաթուխ մայրիկն իր զավակին տեղադրում ստվարաթղթե տուփի մեջ ու ամրացնում տուփը կպչուն ժապավենով:*
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> Համարյա ավարտել եմ....
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
> հմ...պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ ինչքան էլ չեմ հավանել գիրքն ընդհանուր առմամբ, այնուամենայնիվ տեղ-տեղ բավականին հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ է գրված: Բայց դա չափազանց քիչ է, զի վասն ես ունակ չեմ ըմբռնել այս գրքի իմաստը, ուղերձը, ոգին: Իսկ այն, ինչ ըմբռնել եմ, չափազանց կեղտոտ, տգեղ ու տձև է...


Ինձ հաստատ դուր կգա էս գիրքը  :Hands Up:  Գնամ կարդամ:

----------

Rhayader (22.12.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Ինձ հաստատ դուր կգա էս գիրքը  Գնամ կարդամ:


ամբողջ գիրքն ա էդպես գրված՝ հակաբարոյական, հակահասարակական... դեվիանտ գիրք ա մի խոսքով

----------


## ars83

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*


Frédéric Gros: A Philosophy of Walking




> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*


Փիլիսոփայական գիրք էի փնտրում, սա ընկավ աչքովս:




> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*


Walking is not a sport.




> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*


116 / 166




> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*


Հետաքրքիր ա: Քայլելու մասին տեսանկյուններ ա պարունակում, որ մինչև հիմա չէի մտածել: Երկար տարածություններ քայլելու մասին կա, արշալույսը դիմավորելու մասին կա, անտառում քայլելու մասին կա, քաղաքում քայլելու մասին կա, բայց դեռ ինձ ամենահարազատ քայլելու տեսակի՝ գիշերով քայլելու ու գիշերը լսելու մասին չկա:

----------

Ուլուանա (05.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Կարեն Բլիքսեն - «Հրեշտակային վրիժառուները»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մեր գրքերի ակումբի այս ամսվա գիրքն է: Համ էլ Բլիքսենը դանիացի ամենահայտնի գրողներից է, արժե նրա գրականությանը ծանոթանալ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
A young girl, whose name was Lucan Bellenden, on a spring evening sat deep in thought by the window of a fine big English country house.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
134/304
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Մեկ նայում եմ գրքի տեքստին, մեկ նայում եմ տպագրման տարեթվին, ու հավատս չի գալիս: Ո՞նց կարար դանիացի կին գրողը 20-րդ դարի 40-ականներին սենց ապուշություն գրեր: Շատ էլ որ հազար տեղ գրված ա, որ դա իր լուրջ գործերից չի: Անընդհատ նենց զգացողություն ա, որ Ջեյն Էյր ես կարդում: Լրիվ վիկտորյանական գրականություն: Ու ճիշտ էր, որ ուղեղիս մեջ չէր տեղավորվում, որտև հետո պարզեցի, որ գիրքը հենց վիկտորյանական գրականության պարոդիա ա: Մի խոսքով, կայֆավատ: Ու էդ պահից սկսած սկսեցի ղժժալով կարդալ: Բայց մեկումեջ մտածում եմ՝ էրնեկ հեղինակի հավեսին, որ 300 էջ ղժժացել ա:

----------

Malxas (06.01.2015), Sambitbaba (05.01.2015)

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Անատոլ Ֆրանս - «Սագաթաթիկներ Թագուհու Պանդոկը»
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Անատոլ Ֆրանսն իմ շատ սիրված գրողներից մեկն է: Կարդացել եմ նրա «Սիլվեստր Բոննարի Ոճիրը», «Թաիս», «Սպիտակ Քարի վրա» և «Պինգվինների Կղզին» վեպերը, նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը, որպես ընթերցողի, մեծագույն հաճույք է պատճառել ինձ, փիլիսոփայական և աստվածաբանական գիտելիքներ տվել, վաղուց էի հերթի դրել, որ կարդամ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Որոշեցի աշխարհին պատմել իմ կյանքում տեղի ունեցած հիշարժան հանդիպումների մասին:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
90/225
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Սկզբունքորեն այն էր, ինչին սպասում էի: Գրված է բարձր վարպետությամբ, առկա են հետաքրքիր և վառ կերպարներ, ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ չկա, աստվածաբանական բարդ զրույցները համեմված են համակրելի երգիծանքով, որն ավելի հաճելի է դարձնում գրքի ընթերցանությունը:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.01.2015), Tiger29 (05.01.2015)

----------


## Smokie

*Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Չարլզ Չապլին-«Իմ կենսագրությունը»
*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
*Որ հիշեմ դպրոցական տարիների վերջին 2 ամառներին տարիներին կարդացածս: :Smile: Անցած տարի էլ բերել էի էնտեղից:*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
_Երևի նախաբան «Նվիրվում է Ունային» վերնագրով_. «Քենինգթոն-րոուդը նախքան Վեստմինսթերյան կամրջի կառուցումը ընդամենը հեծյալի մի նեղլիկ ճանապարհ էր:» 
_Առաջին գլուխ._ «Ես ծնվել եմ 1889 թվականի ապրիլի 16-ին, երեկոյան ժամը 8-ին:»
*Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*98/593
*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ հետաքրքիր ա: :Smile:  Կարծում եմ եթե իրենք սկզբում աղքատ չապրեին, Չապլինը բազմահանճար մարդ չէր դառնա, էնքա՜ն բաներ ա սովորել էդ օրերին:  Մեծամասամբ հիշում եմ գիրքը, բայց էնքա՜ն հաճելի ա կրկնությունը: Գրքում կան նաև նկարներ, լրացուցիչ ինֆորմացիաներ, Չապլինի ֆիլմերի ցանկը տարբեր ստուդիաներում և իհարկե իր հանրահայտ նամակը դստերը՝ Ջերալդինային:: :Good:  Իրոք մե՜ծ մարդ էր: :Rolleyes:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2015), Yevuk (08.01.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Alice Walker - Collected Poems
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Վերջերս պոեզիան ընդհանրապես ինձ տանում ա: Ու վերջերս ուզեցի Արք գրախանութից որևէ գիրք առնել: Տենց, էս գիրքն աչքովս ընկավ, Էլիսին էլ վաղուց գիտեմ, սիրում եմ իրա պոեզիան:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Beads around 
my neck
Mt. Kenya away
over pineappled hills
Kikuyuland
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
96/461
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ինձ թվում ա՝ մենք հաճախ թերագնահատում ենք պոեզիան՝ չկարդալով այն: Առաջ միշտ հատիկ-հատիկ էի կարդում, ասում էի՝ էսինչի էսինչ գործը լավն ա: Բայց սենց հավաքածու կարդալը շատ հավես ա: Լիքը հետաքրքիր լիցքեր ա տալիս: Հաջորդը երևի Ռեմբո կամ Դեսնոս կկարդամ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս թեման ինչու՞ ա լռվել: Ակումբցիներն էլ չե՞ն կարդում  :Sad: 
*
1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Սթոուներ - Ջոն Վիլյամս
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Էս գիրքը համարվում ա, էսպես կոչված, վերահայտնաբերված կլասիկա: Բացի դրանից, մեր ընթերցողների ակումբի փետրվարի գիրքն ա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
*
Willian Stiber entered the University of Missouri as a freshman in the year 1910, at the age of nineteen.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
74/288
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Եսի՞մ: Ահավոր չափած-ձևած գիրք ա:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

* Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Կրիմինալ աբորտներ- Անդրեյ Լոմաչինսկիյ /Андрей Анатольевич Ломачинский - КРИМИНАЛЬНЫЕ АБОРТЫ/

*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Հիվանդության պատմություն պիտի գրեի...հարմար հիմքի փնտրտուքի մեջ պատահական դեմ առա էս գրքին, որը գեղարվեստական է ըստ էության, բայց հեղինակը դատաբժիշկ է:

*Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Знаете, в своей куцей практике военной судебной экспертизы я с криминальными абортами сталкивался мало – воинская служба в Советском Союзе больше вынуждала с мужскими трупами дело иметь.

*Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Օնլայն եմ կարդում, չգիտեմ որ էջն ա Օ.օ տենց, մի 30% կարդացել եմ

*Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ցինիկ գիրք ա...շատ թեթև ա կարդացվում, շատ հասկանալի ու պարզ լեզվով ա գրված...բայց ցինիզմը տեղ-տեղ չափն անցնում ա: Ընդ որում, հետաքրքիր տենդենց՝ նույն ցինիզմն ու չոր փաստերի արձանագրման մասնագիտական սովորույթը զուգակցվում են հեղինակի՝ կանանց հանդեպ տածած անհուն կարեկցանքի, էմոցիոնալ ապրումների հետ:

----------

Tiger29 (30.01.2015), Վոլտերա (30.01.2015)

----------


## Skeptic

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Дэниел Киз - Множественные умы Билли Миллигана

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Անհատականության դիսսոցիատիվ խանգարումը սկսել էր հետաքրքրել մի քանի ֆիլմեր դիտելուց հետո (Identity, իհարկե՝ Fight Club, Session 9), հետո Վիքիներում կարդացի Միլիգանի դեպքի մասին: Դե, Քիզն էլ բոլորին հայտնի ա «Ծաղիկներ Էլջերնոնի համար» պատմվածքով:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Эта книга является достоверным описанием жизни Уильяма Стэнли Миллигана, первого человека в истории Соединенных Штатов Америки, которого суд признал невиновным в серьезных преступлениях по причине психического расстройства подсудимого в форме множественности его личности.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Նոր եմ սկսել. ~11%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Կլանված կարդում եմ, դժվար ա պոկվելը: Սպասելիքներս դեռ արդարացվում են, մանավանդ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ գիրքը գեղարվեստական չի:

----------

boooooooom (03.02.2015), GriFFin (13.03.2015), Rhayader (04.02.2015), Ռեյ սամա (13.02.2015), Վոլտերա (03.02.2015)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ՄԱՀ գիրք ա

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Сильвия Плат
Под стеклянным колпаком



*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
 միջին որակի մի գիրք էի կարդում,  պահ կար իր մասին, հիշեցի, որ կիսատ եմ թողել: Որոշեցի շարունակել:
սա էր ընդեղ,զգացի, որ տարավ՝
Empty, I echo to the least footfall,
Museum without statues, grand with pillars, porticoes, rotundas.

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Стояло какое-то сумасшедшее, жаркое лето — то самое, когда отправили на электрический стул чету Розенбергов, и я сама не понимала, что делаю в Нью-Йорке. 


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
~50 տոկոս


*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*ես ինձ գտնում եմ իր մեջ : Դժվար ա հավատալ, որ մի գրքի մեջ կարա քո մասին էսքան բան գրած լինի: Անգամ իր ա մետաֆորաները ինձ էնքան հոգեհարազատ են, որ թվում ա՝ ես եմ գրել: Մի խոսքով՝ ապշած կարդում եմ:

----------

GriFFin (13.03.2015), Sambitbaba (12.02.2015)

----------


## Reh32

> Frédéric Gros: A Philosophy of Walking
> 
> 
> Փիլիսոփայական գիրք էի փնտրում, սա ընկավ աչքովս:
> 
> 
> Walking is not a sport.
> 
> 
> ...


ոնց ես  կարդում? ես ման եկա չգտա  :Sad:

----------


## LisBeth

Ուրեմնս.
 1. Սապկովսկի ձյաձյա Վեձմակ. Кровь эльфов
 2. Դե քանզի assasin of kings-ին ձեռներս նոր ա հասել, որոշեցի, որ վատ չի լինի նախապատմությունն էլ իմանալ:
 3. Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, երևի ինչպես միշտ մոնստրումի հանրահայտ ցիտատով էր: Խաղի նման՝ արքայադստեր վրայից կախարդանքը հանելու պատմվածքով ա սկսվում:
 4. Գձե տը 120 ի մոտերն ա, հեսա կպրծնեմ:
 5. Երկար բարակ չկապեմ: Ուրեմն Սպասսում նստած ենք, գանգրահեր մեկը, գարեջրից ուռած ռակ էր պատառոտում, համարյա ամբողջ մենյուն ընթացքում պատվիրեց ու նենց ախորժակով կերավ, որ մտածեցի մի ամիս ծոմ ա պահել: Մեկ էլ սպասում էի, որ շեկլիկ գանգրահերը հեսա ուր որ ա ոսկեգույն վիշապի կվերածվի: Այ սենց բաներ: Ու թեև գիտեմ վերջն ինչ ա պրոցեսը շատ հաճելի ա, նպատակը շուտ ավարտելը չի, ամեն գրքի հետ իրականությունից ջնջվում եմ, մի քիչ վախենալու ա: Հա, ամեն ինչ կա, մեկ-մեկ ծիծաղից մեռնում եմ, լյուծիկի ականջը կանչի, մեկ-մեկ էլ խորը մտորումների մեջ եմ ընկնում:

----------

Հայկօ (12.02.2015), մարդագայլուկ (26.02.2015), Ռեյ սամա (13.02.2015)

----------


## Մար.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ալեքսանդր Դյումա - Կոմս Մոնտե-Քրիստո
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Գրապահարանումս կար, որոշեցի կարդամ
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
1815 թվականի փետրվարի 27-ին Նոստր-Դամ դը-լա Գարդի դիտակալն ազդարարեց Իզմիրից, Տրիեստից ու Նեապոլից եկող եռակայմ <<Փարավոն>> նավի մոտենալը :
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
2-րդ հատոր ՝486/620
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ըստ ինձ ՝ շատ լավ գիրքա : Առաջին իսկ տողերը կարդալուց հասկացա որ շատ լավ գիրքա լինելու , իսկ հիմա համոզված եմ դրանում, կարծում եմ , որ Դյումայի բոլոր գրքերն լավն են լինելու :  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

delicate (05.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էլիս Մունրո - «Փախուստ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Կոպենհագենում իմ երազանքների ընթերցողների ակումբն ա բացվել, որտեղ կարդում են Նոբելյան ստացած գրողների: Էլիս Մունրոն առաջինն ա: Համ էլ որոշեցի էս կնգան երկրորդ շանս տալ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Հավես չկա քինդլը հետ թերթելու
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
8%
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ահագին լավն ա ու ահագին տարբեր կարդացածս նախորդ գործերից: Ոնց որ լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ լինի հեղինակը: Շատ լավ ա գրված:

----------


## ars83

epub ձևաչափով գիրքն ունեմ, ուղարկե՞մ:

----------


## ars83

> ոնց ես  կարդում? ես ման եկա չգտա


epub ձևաչափով գիրքն ունեմ, ուղարկե՞մ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ուրեմնս.
>  1. Սապկովսկի ձյաձյա Վեձմակ. Кровь эльфов
>  2. Դե քանզի assasin of kings-ին ձեռներս նոր ա հասել, որոշեցի, որ վատ չի լինի նախապատմությունն էլ իմանալ:
>  3. Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, երևի ինչպես միշտ մոնստրումի հանրահայտ ցիտատով էր: Խաղի նման՝ արքայադստեր վրայից կախարդանքը հանելու պատմվածքով ա սկսվում:
>  4. Գձե տը 120 ի մոտերն ա, հեսա կպրծնեմ:
>  5. Երկար բարակ չկապեմ: Ուրեմն Սպասսում նստած ենք, գանգրահեր մեկը, գարեջրից ուռած ռակ էր պատառոտում, համարյա ամբողջ մենյուն ընթացքում պատվիրեց ու նենց ախորժակով կերավ, որ մտածեցի մի ամիս ծոմ ա պահել: Մեկ էլ սպասում էի, որ շեկլիկ գանգրահերը հեսա ուր որ ա ոսկեգույն վիշապի կվերածվի: Այ սենց բաներ: Ու թեև գիտեմ վերջն ինչ ա պրոցեսը շատ հաճելի ա, նպատակը շուտ ավարտելը չի, ամեն գրքի հետ իրականությունից ջնջվում եմ, մի քիչ վախենալու ա: Հա, ամեն ինչ կա, մեկ-մեկ ծիծաղից մեռնում եմ, լյուծիկի ականջը կանչի, մեկ-մեկ էլ խորը մտորումների մեջ եմ ընկնում:


Սապկովսկու Գերալտը ոնց որ Մուրկոկի Էլրիկի էմո տեսակը լինի  :LOL:

----------

LisBeth (26.02.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Կարստեն Յենսեն, «Մենք՝ ջրահեղձներս» (We, the drowned)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 



*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 



> Many years ago there lived a man called Laurids Madsen, who went up to Heaven and came down again, thanks to his boots.
> He didn’t soar as high as the tip of the mast on a full-rigged ship; in fact he got no farther than the main. Once up there, he stood outside the pearly gates and saw Saint Peter—though the guardian of the gateway to the Hereafter merely flashed his bare ass at him.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
29.1 / 1368

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հետաքրքիր է կարդացվում, բայց դեռ հիմնական սյուժեն չի ծավալվել, որ ասեմ: Հետաքրքիր հումոր կա մեջը, ու քաղաքային ֆոլկլյորի տարրեր: Հաճախ հիշեցնում է Մարկեսի «Հարյուր Տարվա Մենությունը», բայց միաժամանակ հասկանալի է, որ լրիվ տարբեր գիրք է:

----------

delicate (05.06.2015), մարիօ (26.02.2015), Վոլտերա (26.02.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> Սապկովսկու Գերալտը ոնց որ Մուրկոկի Էլրիկի էմո տեսակը լինի


դե հա  :LOL:  Էլրիկն էլ անտի-Կոնան ա, վիքին ասեց, բայց հետաքրքրեց, պրծնեմ կարդալու եմ, եթե որոշեմ ֆենթզիի մեջ մնամ: Գերալտի դեպրեսիվ մտորումները վեձմակների ու իրա աութսայդեր լինելու մասին մեկ մեկ ձանձրալի են, էլ չասեմ հակասությունների մասին, բայց ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա շատ չեմ էլ զգում:

----------


## Rhayader

> դե հա  Էլրիկն էլ անտի-Կոնան ա, վիքին ասեց, բայց հետաքրքրեց, պրծնեմ կարդալու եմ, եթե որոշեմ ֆենթզիի մեջ մնամ: Գերալտի դեպրեսիվ մտորումները վեձմակների ու իրա աութսայդեր լինելու մասին մեկ մեկ ձանձրալի են, էլ չասեմ հակասությունների մասին, բայց ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա շատ չեմ էլ զգում:


Ես առաջին երկու-երեք գիրքը հաճույքով կարդացի Գերալտի մասին, հետո աճող զզվանքով, վերջինը կիսատ թողեցի, որովհետև արդեն թքած ունեի, ինչ կլինի Ցիրիլլայի, Գերալտի, իրա «օ մայա Յեննիֆեր լյուբով մայա»-ի հետ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես առաջին երկու-երեք գիրքը հաճույքով կարդացի Գերալտի մասին, հետո աճող զզվանքով, վերջինը կիսատ թողեցի, որովհետև արդեն թքած ունեի, ինչ կլինի Ցիրիլլայի, Գերալտի, իրա «օ մայա Յեննիֆեր լյուբով մայա»-ի հետ:


ես հլը էդ հաճույքով կարդալու մոմենտներն են, համ էլ արդեն գիտեմ ինչ ա լինելու իրանց հետ: Բայց ես էլ երեսի զոռով կարդացողներից չեմ, նենց որ հենց սկսեց չկարդացվել, ելքը գիտեմ: Մերսի զգուշացնելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> ես հլը էդ հաճույքով կարդալու մոմենտներն են, համ էլ արդեն գիտեմ ինչ ա լինելու իրանց հետ: Բայց ես էլ երեսի զոռով կարդացողներից չեմ, նենց որ հենց սկսեց չկարդացվել, ելքը գիտեմ: Մերսի զգուշացնելու համար


Հեսա կտեսնես, դառնում ա հետաքրքիր սկիզբ-ձանձրալի ընթացք-հետաքրքիր վերջ բանաձևով գրքերի շարք, առնվազն երեք հատոր, իսկ վերջին հատորին ինչքան մոտենում ես, հետ տալդ բոլոր պերսոնաժներից գալիս ա: Մեկ էլ, սապկովսկին էրոտիկ տեսարանները նենց ա նկարագրում, ոնց որ Տինտո Բրասի ֆանատ լինի:

----------

LisBeth (26.02.2015)

----------


## Մար.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ժյուլ Լերմինա - Մոնտե Քրիստոյի որդին
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
որոշեցի իմանալ Դյումայի - Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո վեպի շարունակությունը  
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ո՞վ էր այս Ժագոբոն: (1-ին հատորը հանձնել եմ, այդ իսկ պատճառով գրեցի 2-րդ հատորի առաջին նախադասութունը)
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
2-րդ հատոր 114/438
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ըստ ինձ լավնա, ասում էին թե լավ գիրք չի , բայց ոնց որ թե լավ գիրք է երևում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում Դյումային չի հասնի: :Hands Up:  :Love:  :Blush:

----------

delicate (05.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Պատրիկ Մոդիանո - «Մուգ կրպակների փողոց»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
1. Մեր ընթերցողների ակումբի մայիսի գիրքն է, ես էլ գիրքը վաղուց էի պատվիրել, սեղանիս վրա աղաչող հայացքով ինձ ա նայում, ասում ա՝ կարդա: Էդպես սկսեցի
2. Մոդիանոյից ուզում էի մի ուրիշ, ավելի լավ գործ կարդալ, պապաս էս խորհուրդ տվեց
3. Կարոտել էի ֆրանսերեն կարդալուն
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Je ne suis rien.
Ես ոչինչ եմ:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
22
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ահագին թեթև կարդացվող գիրք ա: Արդեն պարզ ա՝ ինչ թեմա ա շոշափվելու: Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ չորեքշաբթի օրվա երկար ճանապարհին, որ հավեսով կարդամ մնացածը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ջորջ Սոնդերս - «Պաստորալիա»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Բլայնդ դեյթ ա: Լրիվ լուրջ  :Jpit: 
Ուրեմն ճամփորդելիս քինդըլս մոռացել էի, Մոդիանոն էլ արագ-արագ պրծա, հետդարձի ճամփին նոր գիրք էր պետք: Մտա Ամստերդամում իմ սիրելի գրախանութը՝ էն մեկը, որտեղից վախտին Հեմինգուեյ եմ առել, սկսեցի մի նոր հարմար բան ման գալ: Ոչ մի բան չձգեց: Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ բլայնդ դեյթի դարակը, այսինքն՝ գրքեր են, որոնց կազմը փաթեթավորած ա, ու դու չգիտես՝ ինչ ես առնում: Տենց մեկն առա, սա դուրս եկավ  :Jpit: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
I have to admit I'm not feeling my best.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
96
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հա մտածում եմ՝ չէ բայց ո՞նց կարայի էս գիրքը ընտրեի  :Jpit:  Ախր լրիվ ինքն ա. Ամերիկան ոնց կարա ձեռ ա առնում, ես էլ ավտոբուսի մեջ նստած կարդալիս ձենով ծիծաղում էի: Ու պլյուս հեղինակը նենց ոճ ա ընտրել, որը ես փորձարկում եմ իմ վերջին մի քանի պատմվածքներում: Գժանոց գիրք ա: Փորձեք մարդիկ:

----------


## Ասկանիո

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա* 
Մոնտե քրիստոյի որդին- Ժյուլ Լերմինա
*2.Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Դյումայի Կոմս Մոնտե-Քրիստոյից հետո հետաքրքրեց
*3.Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Հազար ութ հարյուր երեսունինը թվականի հունվարի 14-ին, այսինքն` կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստոյի մեկնելուց գրեթե երեք ամիս հետո, կալանավոր Բենեդետոն կրկին կանգնեց ոճրադատ ատյանի առջև:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
60/444 1/3 հատոր
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առայժմ լատ լավ գիրք է

----------

delicate (05.06.2015)

----------


## Ասկանիո

> Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի 100 տարվա մենությունը...Պապաս խորհուրդ տվեց


100 տարվա մենությունը լավնա՞

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 100 տարվա մենությունը լավնա՞


Հա, Ասկանիո ջան, լավն ա  :Smile: 
Բայց եթե Մարկես չես կարդացել, լեզուն կարող ա մի քիչ անսովոր ու մի քիչ բարդ թվալ։ Եթե դրան սովորես ու կարդաս գիրքը՝ կդառնա քո սիրելիներից մեկը հաստատ  :Smile:

----------


## Մար.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Րաֆֆի - Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Լրիվ պատահականորեն . գրադարանում փնտրում էի մեկ ուրիշ գիրք այն չգտնելով, աչքս ընկավ սա և վերցրեցի:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ես հայր չեմ տեսել : Մայրս ասում էր, որ ես դեռ չծնված, հայրս թողեց հայրենի երկիրը, դիմեց դեպի օտար աշխարհ և պանդխտության մեջ կորավ :
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
82/386
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Նախ ասեմ, շատ թեթև է կարդացվում : հետո ՝ միշտ էլ սիրել եմ Րաֆֆուն և նրա ստեղծագործությունները : Ըստ ինձ՝ կարդալ պետք է անպայման :  :Read:  :Hands Up:  :Love:

----------


## Ասկանիո

> Հա, Ասկանիո ջան, լավն ա 
> Բայց եթե Մարկես չես կարդացել, լեզուն կարող ա մի քիչ անսովոր ու մի քիչ բարդ թվալ։ Եթե դրան սովորես ու կարդաս գիրքը՝ կդառնա քո սիրելիներից մեկը հաստատ


շաաատ մրսի

----------


## Ասկանիո

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Րաֆֆի - Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> Լրիվ պատահականորեն . գրադարանում փնտրում էի մեկ ուրիշ գիրք այն չգտնելով, աչքս ընկավ սա և վերցրեցի:
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> Ես հայր չեմ տեսել : Մայրս ասում էր, որ ես դեռ չծնված, հայրս թողեց հայրենի երկիրը, դիմեց դեպի օտար աշխարհ և պանդխտության մեջ կորավ :
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> 82/386
> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
> Նախ ասեմ, շատ թեթև է կարդացվում : հետո ՝ միշտ էլ սիրել եմ Րաֆֆուն և նրա ստեղծագործությունները : Ըստ ինձ՝ կարդալ պետք է անպայման :


Հաստատում եմ ընտիր գիրքա, որովհետև Րաֆֆին լավ գրող ա

----------

Մար. (17.05.2015)

----------


## Sagittarius

> շաաատ մրսի


խի՞ ես մարդուն մրսցնում:

----------

delicate (05.06.2015), Մուշու (12.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հաստատում եմ ընտիր գիրքա, որովհետև Րաֆֆին լավ գրող ա


Րաֆֆին վատ գրող ա, բայց դե  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (12.05.2015), Վոլտերա (20.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Մարգըրիտ Դյուրաս - «Սիրեկանը»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
*
Մի հատ ընթերցողների ակումբ կա Կոպենհագենում, հա ուզում եմ գնալ ու հա ոտս կախ եմ գցում, հավես չեմ անում, էս անգամ ասեցի՝ վերջ, պիտի վաղը գնամ: Ու տենց սկսեցի կարդալ:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Մի օր, երբ արդեն տարիքս առել էի, մի հասարակական վայրի նախասրահում ինձ մի տղամարդ մոտեցավ:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
52/98
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շշմելու բան ա: Դյուրասից նախկինում երկու գիրք եմ կարդացել, երկուսն էլ նույն թեմայով, երկուսն էլ առանձնապես դուրս չեն եկել: Հիմա երրորդն եմ կարդում, էլի նույն թեմայով է, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ որակի եմ: Հա կարդում եմ ու մտածում՝ նույն մարդը ոնց է կարողացել նույն պատմությունից երեք տարբեր գրքեր ստանալ ու էդ կարգի երեք տարբեր ձևերով պատմել նույն բանը: Եթե մի օր որոշեք կարդալ, անպայման էս վերնագիրն ընտրեք:

----------


## Մար.

Ասկանիո.  Ես դրանում արդեն համոզվել եմ ՝ ընթերցելով նրա գործերը .  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

Սպանեք ինձ

----------

delicate (05.06.2015)

----------


## Ասկանիո

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆ. Դոստոևսկի-Ոճիր և պատիժ
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ցուցակումս կար
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Հուլիսի սկզբին, չափազանց շոգ ժամանակ...
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
78/596
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առայժմ լավնա, նոր եմ ենթադրություններ անում

----------


## Ասկանիո

> Րաֆֆին վատ գրող ա, բայց դե


Պիտի չհամաձայնեմ, Րաֆֆին մեր հայկական գրողներից լավագույններիցա

----------

Մար. (20.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պիտի չհամաձայնեմ, Րաֆֆին մեր հայկական գրողներից լավագույններիցա


Ինչո՞վ ա լավագույններից  :Think:

----------


## Ասկանիո

> խի՞ ես մարդուն մրսցնում:


Չեմ մրսցնում, ուղղակի սխալ եմ գրել,նկատի ունեի ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

----------


## Զաքար

1 Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ջորջ Օրուել 1984

 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 

Որովհետև ընկերս  նվիրեց
3  Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

Սառը, վճիտ ապրիլյան օր էր, ու ժամացույցը խփում էր տասներեքը:

4 Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել   

255/334

5 Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

《Անհավանական》է, բայց հաճույքով եմ կարդում  :Smile:

----------

delicate (22.05.2015), Yevuk (21.05.2015), Նիկեա (24.05.2015), Ռեյ սամա (22.05.2015), Վոլտերա (20.05.2015)

----------


## Մար.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ջեյն Օսթին - Հպարտություն և նախապաշարմունք
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
ֆիլմը դիտելուց հետո ցանկություն առաջացավ ընթերցել գիրքը  :Smile: 
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ով չգիտի, որ մեծ միջոցների տեր երիտասարդը պետք է իր համար կին գտնի:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
78/445
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շատ լավնա, :Love:   :Blush:  մեծ հաճույքով եմ կարդում  :Yes:

----------

Yevuk (21.05.2015)

----------


## Ասկանիո

> «Հանցանք և պատիժ» Ֆ. Դ.


Եսել եմ էտ կարդում

----------


## Մար.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Գուրգեն Մահարի - Ծաղկած փշալարեր
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Դպրոցում են հանձնարարել
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Այդ օրը:
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
97/185
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հստակ կարծիքս կարող եմ հայտնել, երբ վերջացնեմ գիրքը :  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Գուրգեն Մահարի - Ծաղկած փշալարեր
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> Դպրոցում են հանձնարարել
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> Այդ օրը:
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> 97/185
> *5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
> Հստակ կարծիքս կարող եմ հայտնել, երբ վերջացնեմ գիրքը :


Վայ, ճարե՞լ ես  :Jpit:  Գիտե՞ս քանի տարի եմ ման եկել, երբ դպրոցական էի, տենց էլ չեմ գտել: Բայց մեր պարտադիր ծրագրում չկար Ծաղկած փշալարերը, մենակ Մանկությունն ու Պատանեկությունն էր:

----------


## Մար.

> Վայ, ճարե՞լ ես  Գիտե՞ս քանի տարի եմ ման եկել, երբ դպրոցական էի, տենց էլ չեմ գտել: Բայց մեր պարտադիր ծրագրում չկար Ծաղկած փշալարերը, մենակ Մանկությունն ու Պատանեկությունն էր:


Ինձ հանձնարարված ցուցակից միայն սա եմ գտել : էլի գրքեր կան հանձնարարված Մահարուց, բայց ցուցակս մոտս չի , որ ասեմ որոնք են, հա ի դեպ հիշում եմ, որ Մանկությունն ու Պատանեկությունն էլ կար :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ջոն (թե՞ Յոն) Կալման Ստեֆանսոն - «Դրախտ և դժոխք»
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Իմ բուք քլաբերից մեկի հունիսի գիրքն էր: Ճիշտ ա՝ ահագին ուշ սկսելու պատճառով չհասցրի վերջացնել մինչև քննարկումը, բայց քննարկումից հետո նույնիսկ ավելի շատ հավեսի ընկա:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
The mountains tower above life and death and these houses huddling together on the Spit.
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
57%
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հավես գիրք ա: Իսլանդական գրականությունն ինձ համար լրիվ նոր բացահայտում ա: Պարզվում ա՝ Իսլանդիայի բնակչության մեկ քառորդը տպագրված հեղինակ ա: Ու էնտեղ էլ մարդիկ գրքերի նկատմամբ մեծ սեր ունեն: Ստեֆանսոնի էս գրքում էդ թեման էլ ա շոշափվում: Ու շա՜տ հետաքրքիր ա Իսլադիայի ձմեռային առօրյայի մասին կարդալը: Տեսարանները սիրուն են շատ: Մեկ էլ սպանում ա էն, որ նարատորը ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս, առաջին դեմք հոգնակի թիվ ա ու անցյալի ուրվական ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> 1 Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> Ջորջ Օրուել 1984
> 
> 5 Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
> 
> 《Անհավանական》է, բայց *հաճույքով եմ կարդում*


մազոխիստ

----------


## Զաքար

> մազոխիստ


Տափակություն  :Smile:

----------


## delicate

> Հա, Ասկանիո ջան, լավն ա 
> Բայց եթե Մարկես չես կարդացել, լեզուն կարող ա մի քիչ անսովոր ու մի քիչ բարդ թվալ։ Եթե դրան սովորես ու կարդաս գիրքը՝ կդառնա քո սիրելիներից մեկը հաստատ


Ես չհասկացա այդ գրքի նպատակն ու ասելիքը:Բայց ուզում եմ հասկանալ:Միքիչ որ հուշեյք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չհասկացա այդ գրքի նպատակն ու ասելիքը:Բայց ուզում եմ հասկանալ:Միքիչ որ հուշեյք


Նպատակ ու ասելիք չունի: Ինքը հենց դրանով ա կայֆը  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (05.06.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

1 Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ջորջ Օրուել 1984

 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 

Մի պիես էի կարդում, որտեղ Եղբայր անունով գլխավոր կերպար կար, հիշեցի հայտնի Մեծ Ախպորը, ու զգացի, որ երևի պետք ա կարդացած լինել, ոչ թե մենակ լսած:
3  Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

Ոնց ասաց Զաքարը՝ Սառը, վճիտ ապրիլյան օր էր, ու ժամացույցը խփում էր տասներեքը: 

4 Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել   

142

5 Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Հետաքրքիր ա, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց դե կողմնակի այլ բաներ էլ եմ կարդում և այլն, նենց չի, որ կլանվել եմ ու մի շնչով կուլ եմ տալիս: Գրականության իմ սիրելի լեզուն (ոճ իմաստով) չի: Մեջի նյութը՝ հա, բան չեմ ասում:

----------

Զաքար (05.06.2015)

----------


## delicate

Ուրեմն էսքան ժամանակ անիմաստ եմ գլուխ ջարդում  :Sad:  վայ Մարկես

----------


## Շինարար

> Տափակություն


Զաքար, բայց դու համա թե սիրում ես մարդկանց նենց ձեռի հետ կպչել, կոպտել: Էս գրառումը ինչ տեսել եմ, ապշած եմ մնացել, թե օրինակ՝ խի: Նոր պատահաբար մի ուրիշ հին թեմա էի թերթում, ուրեմն աջուձախ քո մոմենտով տշմշատում ես, իմ գրածը մեջբերել ես, թե՝ մեղմիկ քամի ես անում, Սամբիթբաբայի գրածը մեջբերել ես, թե՝ սուր հումոր ունես: Բնականաբար լուռ շրջանցել ենք, երևի չենք էլ նկատել, բայց ահագին հետաքրքիր կերպար ես, հա: Մարդ ինչքան պիտի մեծամիտ լինի, որ հավայի տեղը, երբ նույնիսկ մարդիկ իրան չեն դիմում, մարդկանց գրառումները մեջբերի, ասի՝ քամին մեղմորեն ծակծկեց: Այսինքն՝ մարդկանց գրածի իմատը չես հասկանում, քո չհասկանալը վերագրում ես մարդու քամի անելուն, քո հումորի բացակայությունը վերագրում ես մարդու ասածի տափակություն լինելուն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զաքար, բայց դու համա թե սիրում ես մարդկանց նենց ձեռի հետ կպչել, կոպտել: Էս գրառումը ինչ տեսել եմ, ապշած եմ մնացել, թե օրինակ՝ խի: Նոր պատահաբար մի ուրիշ հին թեմա էի թերթում, ուրենն աջուշախ քո մոմենտով տշմատում ես, իմ գրածը մեջբերել ես, թե՝ մեղմիկ քամի ես անում, Սամբիթբաբայի գրածը մեջբերել ես, թե՝ սուր հումոր ունես: Բնականաբար լուռ շրջանցել ենք, երևի չենք էլ նկատել, բայց ահագին հետաքրքիր կերպար ես, հա: Մարդ ինչքան պիտի մեծամիտ լինի, որ հավայի տեղը, երբ նույնիսկ մարդիկ իրան չեն դիմում, մարդկանց գրառումները մեջբերի, ասի՝ քամին մեղմորեն ծակծկեց: Այսինքն՝ մարդկանց գրածի իմատը չես հասկանում, քո չհասկանալը վերագրում ես մարդու քամի անելուն, քո հումորի բացակայությունը վերագրում ես մարդու ասածի տափակություն լինելուն:


Անկեղծ ասած՝ ինձ թվաց Զաքարը գիրքն ա վերջացրել, անվանել տափակություն, ես դրա համար էի պատրաստվում կռիվ սկսել, թե՝ ինչ տափակություն, աշխարհի ամենալավ գրքերից ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.06.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Անկեղծ ասած՝ ինձ թվաց Զաքարը գիրքն ա վերջացրել, անվանել տափակություն, ես դրա համար էի պատրաստվում կռիվ սկսել, թե՝ ինչ տափակություն, աշխարհի ամենալավ գրքերից ա:


Կարող ա, ուրախ կլինեմ, որ սխալված լինեմ գոնե էս մի գրառման դեպքում, բայց էլի մյուս թեմայում ունի նմանատիպ գրառումներ, ինչը ինձ դրդում ա մտածել, որ այնուամենայնիվ ես ճիշտ եմ նկատել, թե ինչ նկատի ունի:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.06.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Զաքար, բայց դու համա թե սիրում ես մարդկանց նենց ձեռի հետ կպչել, կոպտել: Էս գրառումը ինչ տեսել եմ, ապշած եմ մնացել, թե օրինակ՝ խի: Նոր պատահաբար մի ուրիշ հին թեմա էի թերթում, ուրեմն աջուձախ քո մոմենտով տշմշատում ես, իմ գրածը մեջբերել ես, թե՝ մեղմիկ քամի ես անում, Սամբիթբաբայի գրածը մեջբերել ես, թե՝ սուր հումոր ունես: Բնականաբար լուռ շրջանցել ենք, երևի չենք էլ նկատել, բայց ահագին հետաքրքիր կերպար ես, հա: Մարդ ինչքան պիտի մեծամիտ լինի, որ հավայի տեղը, երբ նույնիսկ մարդիկ իրան չեն դիմում, մարդկանց գրառումները մեջբերի, ասի՝ քամին մեղմորեն ծակծկեց: Այսինքն՝ մարդկանց գրածի իմատը չես հասկանում, քո չհասկանալը վերագրում ես մարդու քամի անելուն, քո հումորի բացակայությունը վերագրում ես մարդու ասածի տափակություն լինելուն:


Շինարար, վստա՞հ ես, որ ինձ պիտի գրեիր

----------


## Զաքար

> Անկեղծ ասած՝ ինձ թվաց Զաքարը գիրքն ա վերջացրել,


Գիրքը վերջացրել եմ:




> անվանել տափակություն


Երբևէ նման կարծիք չեմ հայտնել:




> ես դրա համար էի պատրաստվում կռիվ սկսել, թե՝ ինչ տափակություն, աշխարհի ամենալավ գրքերից ա:


Գիրքը ինքս էլ եմ հավանել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տափակություն





> Երբևէ նման կարծիք չեմ հայտնել:


Գաղտնաբառդ փողի, աչքիս քո անունից ուիրշ մարդ ա գրում (եթե բացառենք անձի երկատումը)։

----------

delicate (06.06.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Գաղտնաբառդ փողի, աչքիս քո անունից ուիրշ մարդ ա գրում (եթե բացառենք անձի երկատումը)։


Տափակությունը գրքին չի վերաբերվել

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շինարարն իրա գրառման մեջ հենց տենց էլ հասկացել էր։

----------

Շինարար (05.06.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Շինարարն իրա գրառման մեջ հենց տենց էլ հասկացել էր։


Շինարարը շատ սխալ է հասկացել ու դրա համար էլ իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող որոշ հատկանիշներ է վերագրել ինձ

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Զաքար, բայց դու համա թե սիրում ես մարդկանց նենց ձեռի հետ կպչել, կոպտել: Էս գրառումը ինչ տեսել եմ, ապշած եմ մնացել, թե օրինակ՝ խի: Նոր պատահաբար մի ուրիշ հին թեմա էի թերթում, ուրեմն աջուձախ քո մոմենտով տշմշատում ես, իմ գրածը մեջբերել ես, թե՝ մեղմիկ քամի ես անում, Սամբիթբաբայի գրածը մեջբերել ես, թե՝ սուր հումոր ունես: Բնականաբար լուռ շրջանցել ենք, երևի չենք էլ նկատել, բայց ահագին հետաքրքիր կերպար ես, հա: Մարդ ինչքան պիտի մեծամիտ լինի, որ հավայի տեղը, երբ նույնիսկ մարդիկ իրան չեն դիմում, մարդկանց գրառումները մեջբերի, ասի՝ քամին մեղմորեն ծակծկեց: Այսինքն՝ մարդկանց գրածի իմատը չես հասկանում, քո չհասկանալը վերագրում ես մարդու քամի անելուն, քո հումորի բացակայությունը վերագրում ես մարդու ասածի տափակություն լինելուն:


Էդ ո՞րտեղ, Շին ջան: Ինչպե՞ս է, չեմ նկատել...

Կարո՞ղ է ուղղակի սխալ ես ընկալել Զաքարի գրածը, - հեչ սպասելի չէ նրանից...


Հ.Գ. Բայց այ, մազոխիստի հարցով Սագիտարիուսի հետ համաձայն եմ: :Smile: 


ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Բայց գիտես, Զաք ջան, մի տեսակ ես էլ էնքան չեմ հասկանում էդ քո գրածը... Հա ուզում եմ այլ կերպ հասկանալ, բայց անընդհատ ինչ-որ շինարարակերպ է ստացվում...  :Shok: 
Միգուցէ այնուամենայնիվ բացատրե՞ս, թե "տափակություն" ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեիր...

----------

Զաքար (06.06.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ ո՞րտեղ, Շին ջան: Ինչպե՞ս է, չեմ նկատել...
> 
> Կարո՞ղ է ուղղակի սխալ ես ընկալել Զաքարի գրածը, - հեչ սպասելի չէ նրանից...
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց այ, մազոխիստի հարցով Սագիտարիուսի հետ համաձայն եմ:
> 
> 
> ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Բայց գիտես, Զաք ջան, մի տեսակ ես էլ էնքան չեմ հասկանում էդ քո գրածը... Հա ուզում եմ այլ կերպ հասկանալ, բայց անընդհատ ինչ-որ շինարարակերպ է ստացվում... 
> Միգուցէ այնուամենայնիվ բացատրե՞ս, թե "տափակություն" ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեիր...


Սամ ջան, ուղղակի ուղղակի հերձվածության տարրեր կրող ցինիկ շատախոսություն էր, խնդրում եմ մոռանալ: 


Ի դեպ, Բյուր, խոստացածդ դեպրեսիան սկսվել ա: :Cry:  :Cray:

----------


## Հայկօ

Խրախճանքներդ լույսով կտրեմ.

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Ռոջեր Ժելյազնի, «Լույսի տիրակալը»:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Ժելյազնին իմ կարդացած ամենաթունդ ֆանտաստներից ա: Իր «Ամբերի» տասներգությունը լավագույն բաներից էր, որ կարդացել եմ, էնքան լավը, որ երևի «Դյունայի», «Էնդերի խաղի» ու «Խավարի ձախ ձեռքի» հետ նույն շարքում ա: «Լույսի տիրակալն» իր ամենահայտնի գործերից ա, որ ես աններելիորեն բաց եմ թողել, հիմա շտապ պետք ա լրացնել:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
*
_Ասում են, որ իր ազատագրումից հիսուներեք տարի անց նա վերադարձավ Ոսկե Ամպից, որպեսզի կրկին անգամ բարձրացնի Երկնքի նետած ձեռնոցը, ընդդիմանա Կյանքի Կարգին և այդ կարգը սահմանած աստվածներին: Նրա հետևորդներն աղոթում էին, որ նա վերադառնա, թեպետև իրենց աղոթքները մեղք էին: Աղոթքները չպիտի խանգարեն Նիրվանա գնացածին՝ ինչ հանգամանքներում էլ որ նա գնացած լինի: Եվ սակայն՝ զաֆրանագույն պարեգոտ հագածներն աղոթում էին, որ նա՝ Սուսերակիրը, Մանջուշրին, վերստին հառնի իրենց կողքին: Եվ, ասում են, Բոդհիսատվան անսաց նրանց...
_
Հետևորդները նրան անվանում էին Մահասամաթման և ասում էին, որ նա աստված է: Ինքը, սակայն, գերադասում էր բաց թողնել «Մահա»-ն ու «ատման»-ը և ինքն իրեն կոչում էր Սեմ: Նա երբեք ինքն իրեն աստված չէր հռչակել: Մյուս կողմից էլ, իհարկե, երբեք չէր հայտարարել, որ ինքն ասված չէ: Ստեղծված իրավիճակում թե՛ առաջինը և թե՛ երկրորդը ոչ մի օգուտ տալ չէին կարող: Լռությունը, սակայն, կարող էր:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Մոտավորապես 20%: Մեծ վեպ ա:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ լավ ա գրում անաստվածը: Եսիմերբ ապագա, Երկիրն արդեն վաղուց գոյություն չունի, ինչ-որ հեռավոր մոլորակի վրա մի խումբ ընտրյալներ բացահայտել են անմահության գաղտնիքը, յուրացրել են ամբողջ տեխնոլոգիան ու հիմա, անվերջ վերածնվելով ու վերամարմնավորվելով, իշխում են՝ որպես հնդկական պանթեոնի աստվածներ: Ու միայն մեկն ա համարձակվում նրանց ընդդիմանալ՝ Սիդհարթան, Մահասամաթմանը, Բուդդան, կարճ ասած: Դեռ սկզբերում եմ, բայց արդեն չեմ համբերում, թե երբ եմ ժամանակ ունենալու, որ շարունակեմ կարդալ:

----------

Malxas (07.06.2015), Sagittarius (08.06.2015), Աթեիստ (07.06.2015), Զաքար (07.06.2015), Նարե (10.06.2015)

----------


## Malxas

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Հայնրիխ Բյոլ «Բիլյարդ ինն անց կեսին»:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Հերթի դրված հերթական գրքերից է, դեռ վաղուց պետք է կարդացած վերցնեի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*

Այն առավոտ Ֆեմելը նրա հետ առաջին անգամ անքաղաքավարի եղավ, կարելի է ասել՝ կոպիտ...

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

21/474:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Հենց առաջին պարբերությունից այս գիրքն ինձ գերի վերցրեց ու ոնց որ թե մտադիր է ինդ այդ վիճակում թողնել մինչև կարդամ ավարտեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.06.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հայնրիխ Բյոլ «Բիլյարդ ինն անց կեսին»:
> Հենց առաջին պարբերությունից այս գիրքն ինձ գերի վերցրեց ու ոնց որ թե մտադիր է ինձ այդ վիճակում թողնել մինչև կարդամ ավարտեմ:


Ժամանակին ամենասիրածս գրքերից է եղել, "Ծաղրածուի աչքերով"-ի հետ միասին: Էս վերջինն էնքան էի կարդացել, որ տեղ-տեղ անգիր գիտեի... 
Իսկ գերված եմ Բյոլի բոլոր ստեղծագործություններով: :Smile:

----------


## Մուշու

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Ալբերտ Քամյու - Օտարը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Հեղինակին սիրահարվել եմ դեռ ժանտախտը կարդալիս և որոշեցի, որ պետք է իր գործերը կարդամ անպայման : Իսկ ինչու՞ սա , առաջին պարբերությունը բավարար էր, որ գայթակղվեի ^_^

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում

Այսօր մահացել է մայրս։ Կամ՝ գուցե երեկ, չգիտեմ։ Հեռագիր ստացա ծերանոցից. «Մայրդ վախճանվեց։ Թաղումը վաղը։ Խորը ցավակցություններ»։ Բայց ինչ իմանաս, գուցե դա երեկ է եղել։

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

14/117

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Կարծիք հայտնելուց լավ չեմ , ուղղակի կասեմ, որ հավանել եմ շաաատ ու շարունակելու եմ Քամյույի բացահայտումը ^_^ Մի խոսքով ես երջանիկ եմ, որ կարդալ գիտեմ :

----------

Yevuk (05.07.2015), Մ Մ (23.06.2015), Շինարար (16.06.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Բեռնարդ Շլինկ - «Ընթերցողը»
*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Գուդրիդսի հայ ընթերցողների էս ամսվա գիրքն ա: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*
When I was fifteen, I got hepatitis.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
27

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*
Ահավոր լավ ա գրված: Ու դուրս գալիս ա տեքստի պարզությունը:

----------

Yevuk (18.06.2015), Մուշու (18.06.2015), Վոլտերա (16.06.2015)

----------


## Lili-33

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Լեոն Յուրիս- Ելից

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Սիրում եմ ՚Իսրայել թեման ընդհանրապես:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Самолет затарахтел по разбитой посадочной полосе и остановился перед огромным щитом с надписью: «Добро пожаловать на Кипр».

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

58 /556/

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Շատ հետաքրքիր ու ահավոր հուզիչ, այն մասերում, ուր նկարագրվում են համակենտրոնացման ճամբարները:

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ռոբերտ Շեքլի - Մտքի Բուրմունքը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Հենց գրախանութում գնելու պահից որոշեցի, որ անմիջապես կարդալու եմ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Հադուելը հայացքը հառեց ներքևում երևացող մոլորակին:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
218/300


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Մի քանի ֆանտաստիկ պատմվածքներ են և ոչ մեծ ֆանտաստիկ վեպ: 
Եթե ֆանտաստ մակդիր հանենք, ապա Շեքլին կշարունակի մնալ որպես ականավոր գրող:
«Տիեզերքից եկած զոհը», «Լաքզյան բանալին», «Ձկնորսական սեզան», «Մտքի բուրմունքը» հաճույքով կարդացվում են, ոչ մեկը մյուսին նման չեն, բայց շատ տպավորիչ չեն: «Ամենազենքը» ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, նույնիսկ ցանկացա նման թեմայով մի բան էլ ինքս գրեմ: «Մի քիչ չզրուցե՞նք» ամբողջությամբ ցույց է տալիս գրողի բարձր մակարդակը, հումորը ուղղակի սպանում է: Երկու խոսք էլ վեպի մասին ասեմ: Կոչվում է «Գիտակցափոխություն»: կբնորոշեմ որպես հետաքրքիր, անկանխատեսելի, շատ զվարճալի ու հաճելի կարդացվող գիրք: Շատ ափսոսում եմ, որ կարդալու եմ վերջանա  :Sad: 

«»«»«»«»

----------

Արէա (19.06.2015), Հայկօ (20.06.2015)

----------


## delicate

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ - Թատրոն 
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Գրադարանում գրքերի դեֆիցիտ էր, գրադարանավարուհին դա առաջարկեց
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Դուռը բացվեց: Մայքլ Գոսսլինը գլուխը բարձրացրեց:Ներս մտավ Ջուլիան:
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
152/260
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Միքիչ խառը գիրք:Մանրամասն պետք է հիշես դրվագները,որ կարողանաս կապել միմյանց հետ կատարվող դեպքերը:

----------

Yevuk (05.07.2015)

----------


## Մար.

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ալեքսանդր Դյումա - Ասկանիո
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Գրապահարանումս կար
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Դեպքը տեղի ունեցավ նոր թվականության 1540թ., հուլիսի 10-ին, կեսօրվա ժամը չորսին, Փարիզում, համալսարանից ոչ հեռու, Ավգուստինականների եկեղեցու մուտքի առաջ, օրհնած ջրով լի թասի մոտ :
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
343/594
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
 :Wink:  Ավելին էի սպասում, բայց վատը չէ  :Smile:

----------

Մ Մ (23.06.2015)

----------


## Մ Մ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

William Somerset Maugham "Theatre"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Գրախանութում առաջինը աչքովս դա ընկավ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*

THE door opened and Michael Gosselyn looked up.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

14

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Դեռ կարծիք չունեմ)) Նախքան կարդալն էլ, այլոց մեկնաբանություններին եմ ծանոթացել.. հետաքրքիր ընթերցանություն ա սպասվում:

----------

Yevuk (05.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ - Թատրոն 
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
> Գրադարանում գրքերի դեֆիցիտ էր, գրադարանավարուհին դա առաջարկեց
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
> Դուռը բացվեց: Մայքլ Գոսսլինը գլուխը բարձրացրեց:Ներս մտավ Ջուլիան:
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> 152/260
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
> Միքիչ խառը գիրք:Մանրամասն պետք է հիշես դրվագները,որ կարողանաս կապել միմյանց հետ կատարվող դեպքերը:





> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> William Somerset Maugham "Theatre"
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
> 
> Գրախանութում առաջինը աչքովս դա ընկավ:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*
> ...


Հեհե, կարող եք քննարկել  :Smile:

----------

delicate (23.06.2015)

----------


## delicate

Ես արդեն վերջացրել եմ գիրքը: Հետաքրքիր կլինի քննարկել:Բյուր ոչ թե կարող եք քննարկել այլ կարող ԵՆՔ քննարկել:Չէ՞որ դու էլ ես կարդացել ու հավանել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես արդեն վերջացրել եմ գիրքը: Հետաքրքիր կլինի քննարկել:Բյուր ոչ թե կարող եք քննարկել այլ կարող ԵՆՔ քննարկել:Չէ՞որ դու էլ ես կարդացել ու հավանել


Շատ լավ, թեմա բացե, քննարկենք  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Фредерик Дар - Остались Только Слезы

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Մի համակրելի անձնավորություն է նվիրել ի սրտե, անմիջապես որոշել էի, որ տուն հասնելուն պես սկսելու եմ կարդալ: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
— А какой у вас рост?

Я в нерешительности взглянул на ассистента режиссера. Если вы статист, вам частенько задают каверзные вопросы, вроде этого, и ваш заработок в большинстве случаев зависит от вашего ответа.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
98 էջ է, բայց էջերը լայն են, սովորականի դեպքում կլիներ մի 120, արդեն վերջերն եմ…


5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Օրիգինալ գիրք է, ոչ մեկի նման չէ: Հետաքրքիր ձևով մատուցվում է կինոյի կյանքը, այդ մասերը հատկապես հաճույքով եմ կարդում: Նկատի ունեմ ռեժիսորների աշխատանքը դերասանների հետ: Նաև շատ բարկացած եմ, գրեթե կատաղած, արդեն 60-րդ էջն եմ հասել, ավարտվում է գիրքը, բայց դեռ սպանություն չկա, քիչ է մնում ես մտնեմ գրքի էջերի մեջ մի երկու հոգու գնդակահարեմ դուրս գամ  :Smile:

----------


## delicate

> Շատ լավ, թեմա բացե, քննարկենք


թեման պատրաստ սպասում ա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մար.

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հեկտոր Մալո - Առանց ընտանիքի

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
 Ամառային արձակուրդների համար մի քանի գիրք էի վերցրել , սա էլ մեջն էր:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Ես ընկեցիկ եմ:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
արդդեն վերջացրել եմ

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
լավ և հիանալի վերջաբան ունեցող ստեղծագործություն  :Smile:

----------


## Մար.

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Արթուր Կոնան Դոյլ - Բասկերվիլների շունը

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
ֆիլլմն դիտելուց հետո ՝ կարդացի

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում
Միստր Շերլոկ Հոլմսը նախաճաշում էր:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
վերջացրեցի :Smile: 

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Հոլմսին շատ սիրեցիի  :Love:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Էնդի Վեյր, «Մարսեցին»:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Հիմա աշխատում եմ հիմնականում նոր գործեր կարդալ: Էս վեպի մասին էլ շատ էի լսել: Առաջին անգամ հրատարակվել ա 2011-ին (հեղինակն ինքն ա հրատարակել՝ իր միջոցներով), հետո՝ 2014-ին, լուրջ հրատարակչի աչքին ա ընկել, վերահրատարակել են, ու վեպը դարձել ա սուպեր բեսթսելլեր: Մի տարի հետո արդեն եսիմքանի միլիոն դոլար բյուջեով կինո են նկարում դրա հիման վրա: Մի խոսքով՝ հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինչից ա էս ամբողջ աղմուկը: Միանգամից ասեմ, որ ճիշտ աղմուկ ա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*

_Քաքի մեջ եմ:_

_Սա իմ մանրամասն կշռադատված կարծիքն է:_

_Քաքի մեջ:_

_Ընդամենը վեց օր է անցել այն երկու ամիսներից, որ իբր թե պիտի կյանքիս լավագույն ամիսները լինեին, ու ամեն ինչ արդեն վերածվել է մղձավանջի:_

_Նույնիսկ չգիտեմ էլ՝ սա երբևէ կկարդա՞ն, թե չէ: Կարծում եմ՝ մեկնումեկն ի վերջո գրածներս կգտնի: Ասենք՝ մի հարյուր տարի հետո:_

_Ամեն դեպքում՝ հաշվետվության համար նշեմ, որ ես վեցերորդ օրը չեմ մեռել: Անկասկած՝ անձնակազմի մյուս անդամները որոշեցին, որ ես մեռած եմ, ու ես չեմ կարող դրա համար նրանց մեղադրել: Ով գիտի՝ իմ պատվին համազգային սգո օր էլ կհայտարարեն, ու Վիկիպեդիայի իմ էջում գրված կլինի. «Մարկ Ուոտնին միակ մարդկային արարածն է, որ մահացել է Մարսի վրա»:_

_Ու, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ճիշտ էլ գրած կլինի: Որովհետև ես այստեղ հաստատ մեռնելու եմ: Ուղղակի վեցերորդ օրը չէ, ինչպես բոլորն են կարծում:_

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Մոտ 40%-ին: Մեծ վեպ ա:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Աննկարագրելի լավն ա: Ու շատ քիչ ա նման իմ կարդացած գիտաֆանտաստիկաների մեծագույն մասին: Գրված ա շատ թեթև ու սահուն լեզվով (անգլերեն եմ կարդում), կարդալը գերագույն հաճույք ա, խիստ լավ ու ճիշտ հումոր կա մեջը, ու հա, հույժ հետաքրքիր ա: Վաղուց ա՝ նենց չէր եղել, որ էնքան չկարողանամ գրքից կտրվել, որ հանկարծ զարմանքով նկատեմ, որ գիշերվա երեքն ա: Մի տեղ նույնիսկ աչքերս ղզիկավարի լցրել եմ  :Jpit: : Գումարած էս ամեն ինչին՝ ամեն տառից զգացվում ա, որ նոր գործ ա, նոր, նոր, նորագույն, վիկիպեդիայով, մեմերով, մեր հասկանալի աշխարհով, մարդկանցով, հարաբերություններով, հիմնականում՝ տեխնիկայով... Կարոտել էի սենց բան կարդալուն: Ազիմովենք ու հայնլայնենք շատ լավն են, բայց էնքա՜ն հարևան գալակտիկայից են գրում, որ ապրումակցելը բարդ ա: Իսկ էս մարսեցին հենց մեր կողքին ա: Հա, պիտի ասեմ, որ խիստ «կինոյական» ա գրած, ոչ էնքան կարդում ես, ինչքան նայում ես էդ ամեն ինչը՝ տեսախցիկի անկյուններով, դերասանների միմիկայով, անցումներով և այլն: Դեռ չեմ վերջացրել, բայց արդեն խիստ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ:

----------

CactuSoul (15.07.2015), Lusina (18.08.2015), Mr. Annoying (14.07.2015), Անվերնագիր (27.07.2015), Արէա (14.07.2015), Զաքար (18.04.2016), մարդագայլուկ (14.07.2015), Նիկեա (14.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2015), Վոլտերա (14.07.2015)

----------


## Smokie

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

*Ի՞նչն է ամենից թանկը, (Սկանդինավյան ժողովրդական հեքիաթների հավաքածու)*

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

*Շա՜տ տարիներ առաջ Գևորգ պապիկս էր նվիրել:Տարիների ընթացքում շատ անգամ եմ անդրադարձել գրքին՝  հիմնականում կրկնելով սիրելի հեքիաթներս, երբեմն նորերը կարդալով: Վաղուց ձեռքս չէի վերցրել էս գիրքը, Էս անգամ ամբողջությամբ եմ կարդալու: :Yes: 
*
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*
Դանիական հեքիաթներ
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

*Խառը հերթականությամբ եմ կարդում

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

*Հեքիաթները կարող են հաճելի ու սիրելի լինել ցանկացած տարիքում: :Smile:  
Որ հիմա եմ կարդում` մաքսիմալ արագությամբ կարող է ավարտեմ հեքիաթը, որովհետև բարդ չի: :Jpit:  Առաջ էլ էր պարզ ու հեշտ, բայց չեմ հիշում, որ էսքան արագ կարդայի: :LOL: 
Կարդում եմ ոu կշռադատում, թե որքանո՞վ են համապատասխան փոքրիկներին պատմելու համար: Արդեն սկսում եմ համոզվել, որ երեխաների համար շատ բաներ էդքան վախենալու չեն լինի, ինչպես մեծերը՝ ավելի կոնկրետ ե՛ս եմ կարծում:Չեմ հիշում, որ փոքր տարիքում զզվել եմ, կամ վախեցել որևէ «արյունոտ» հատվածից, կամ տխրել հեքիաթի սկզբի որևէ մահով: Ու հիմա է՛լ նույնը չեմ զգում, չնայած հանդիպում են նմանատիպ տեսարաններ, որովհետև այդ ամենը սուր արտահայտված չի: Մի խոսքով, թեթև, հետաքրքիր, պարզ, հաճելի ու բարի հեքիաթներ են: :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (15.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
James S.A. Corey - Leviathan Wakes (The Expanse սերիայի առաջին գիրքը)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Խորհուրդ էին տվել, լավ ռեվյուներ ուներ, շուտով սերիալն ա դուրս գալու:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում*
The Scopuli had been taken eight days ago, and Julie Mao was finally ready to be shot.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Վերջացրել եմ:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Կարծիքս խիստ դրական: Եթե մինչև հիմա չեք լսել էս գրքի ու ընդհանրապես սերիայի մասին, ապա շուտով կլսեք: Գրքերը sci-fi են, գրված երկու հեղինակների կողմից, ովքեր միասին հանդես են գալիս James S.A. Corey կեղծանունով, հեղինակներից մեկն էլ G.R.R. Martin-ի ասիստենտն է: Մարտինն ինքը շատ դրական է արտահայտվել սերիայի հանդեմ ու իր ֆանատներին խորհուրդ տվել անպայման կարդալ գրքերը:

Գրքի գործողությունները տեղի են ունենում մոտ ապագայում, երբ մարդկությունը գաղութացրել է արեգակնային համակարգի մեծ մասը, սակայն դեռևս չի հասել մոտակա աստղերին: Մարդկությունը բաժանված է երկրացիների, մարսեցիներ ու գոտու (աստերոիդների գոտի ու Յուպիտերի ու Սատուռնի արբանյակների) բնակիչների, ովքեր այդքան էլ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ չեն իրար հետ: Անհրաժեշտ է ընդամենը մեկ փոքրիկ պատրվակ ու մարդիկ կսկսեն եղբայրասպան պատերազմ, որը կընդգրկի ամբողջ արեգնային համակարգը ու կսպառնա ընդմիշտ ոչնչացնել մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը: 

Գրելաոճը վերին աստիճանի լավն է, սյուժեն վերին աստիճանի հետաքրքիր ու կլանող, զգացվում է, թե Մարտինի, թե Arthur C. Clarke-ի, թե այլ ֆանտաստ գրողների ազդեցությունը: Հենց սկսեք կարդալ, չեք հանգստանա, մինչև չհասնեք վերջին տողին:

2012թ-ին Leviathan Wakes-ը ներկայացվել էր Hugo-ի և Locus-ի:

----------

Malxas (24.07.2015), Հայկօ (23.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էնդի Վեյր - Մարսեցին

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ժամանակակից գիտաֆանտաստիկա էի փնտրում, պատահաբար գտա։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ոտքով գլխով քաքի մեջ եմ։
Սա բացարձակ կշռադատված կարծիք է։
Քաքի մեջ։
Կյանքիս ամենանշանակալիցը լինել խոստացող երկու ամիսների առաջին վեց օրերը վերածվեցին մղձավանջի։
Անգամ չգիտեմ, ինչ-որ մեկը կկարդա՞ այս տողերը։ Չնայած կարծում եմ վերջիվերջո կգտնեն գրառումներս։ Երևի մի հարյուր տարի անց։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
279/1062

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Գիրքը «Արես 3» մարսյան արշավախմբի անդամ Մարկ Ուոթնիի մասին է, ով դեպքերի բերումով հայտնվել է Մարսում բացարձակ միայնության մեջ։

Ուղղակի պարտադիր է գիտաֆնատաստիկայի սիրահարների համար  :Smile:

----------

Lusina (11.09.2015), Զաքար (13.09.2015), Հայկօ (14.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղուց էս թեմայում չէի էղել, ասեցի հայտնվեմ  :Jpit: 
*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հազար հատ գիրք իրար զուգահեռ, բայց հիմնականը՝ Էլֆրիդ Ելինեկ - «Դաշնակահարուհին»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Նոբելյանակիր գրող: Մի օր պիտի կարդայի:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
The piano teacher, Erika Kohut, bursts like a whirlwind into the apartment she shares with her mother.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
5%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ շատ նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ, լուրջ կարծիք չեմ կարող հայտնել, բայց ահավոր-ահավոր լավ ա գրված: Բարդ ստորադասական նախադասությունների գրեթե բացակայությունն ու տողատակերի նենց կծողական տոնը մի այլ կարգի են տանում:

----------

Yevuk (19.09.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> Վաղուց էս թեմայում չէի էղել, ասեցի հայտնվեմ 
> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Հազար հատ գիրք իրար զուգահեռ, բայց հիմնականը՝ Էլֆրիդ Ելինեկ - «Դաշնակահարուհին»
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> Նոբելյանակիր գրող: Մի օր պիտի կարդայի:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> The piano teacher, Erika Kohut, bursts like a whirlwind into the apartment she shares with her mother.
> ...


Գրքի հայերեն տարբերակը կա՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գրքի հայերեն տարբերակը կա՞:


Ինչքան հիշում եմ, կա: Բայց էս գիրքը մի կարդա, հայեցի գիրք չի  :Jpit:

----------

Yevuk (29.09.2015), Աթեիստ (26.09.2015), Հայկօ (26.09.2015), Մուշու (26.09.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

Պարտադիր էլ չի հայեցի լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարտադիր էլ չի հայեցի լինի:


Դե եսի՞մ, էն ամեն հայի պարտադիր կարդալիք ցանկդ նայեցի, մտածեցի՝ սենց գիրք որ կարդաս, էլ տուն տանելու աղջիկ չես լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.09.2015)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գրքի հայերեն տարբերակը կա՞:


Կա, գրախանութներում փնտրի:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

Շնորհակալութուն:

----------


## Մուշու

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Нил Гейман - Никогде (Задверье)

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Ընթերցանության ակումբում թեկանծու գրքերից էր և զբաղեցրել էր 2րդ տեղը , քանի որ հաղթած գիրքը կարդալ չստացվեց որոշեցի սա կարդալ : 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Под улицами Лондона существует мир, о котором большинство людей и не подозревает. В нем слово становится настоящей силой. Туда можно попасть, только открыв Дверь. Этот мир полон опасностей, населен святыми и монстрами, убийцами и ангелами…

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
10/70

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Սկզբում չէի հասկանում ինչ ա կատարվում , բայց հիմա տարել ա ~~~ Անկուշտ կարդում եմ, որ տեսնեմ ինչ ա լինելու :

----------

Sagittarius (05.10.2015), Smokie (08.10.2015), unknown (04.10.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

_1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա։_
Գրիգոր Գուրզադյան «Տիեզերքը Ափի Մեջ»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Սիրում եմ կարդալ տիեզերքի հետ կապված խոհափիլիսոփայական գրականություն, հատկապես երբ գրողը ականավոր գիտնական է։

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
-Աստղային երկինքը հետաքրքրել է հավանաբար դեռ նախամարդուն։

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
40/318

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Արտակարգ գիրք է։  :Wink:

----------

Smokie (08.10.2015)

----------


## Cule

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Դերենիկ Դեմիրճյան «Վարդանանք»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
Հայրենասիրական թեմայով ստեղծագործությունները շատ եմ սիրում:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Գիշերը խոժոռվել էր Տարոնի դաշտավայրի վրա: Ամեն ինչ ընկղմվել էր խավարի մեջ:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
285/968

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա 
Կասեմ միայն, որ էս գիրքը պետք է կարդա յուրաքանչյուր հայ:  :Smile:

----------

Մար. (21.05.2016), Շինարար (29.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> 285/968


Ով հեթանոս աստվածներ, ինչ անաստված երկար ա՝ 968 էջ: 

Առանց դույզն-ինչ վատ զգալու՝ չե՛մ կարդացել:

----------

Մուշու (29.10.2015), Նիկեա (29.10.2015), Ուլուանա (30.10.2015), Վոլտերա (13.07.2017)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Ով հեթանոս աստվածներ, ինչ անաստված երկար ա՝ 968 էջ: 
> 
> Առանց դույզն-ինչ վատ զգալու՝ չե՛մ կարդացել:


Ես որ կարդում էի 998 էջ էր  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես որ կարդում էի 998 էջ էր


Անհապաղ քեզ շնորհե՛լ վաստակավոր ընթերցողի կոչում:

----------

Մուշու (29.10.2015), Նիկեա (29.10.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Անհապաղ քեզ շնորհե՛լ վաստակավոր ընթերցողի կոչում:


Երկու անգամ էլ ես եմ կարդացել։
Յոթերորդ դասարանում դասից փախնում, գալիս էի տուն, որ Վարդանանքը կարդայի։
Թույն էքշն ա։

----------

Yevuk (30.10.2015), Նիկեա (29.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Երկու անգամ էլ ես եմ կարդացել։
> Յոթերորդ դասարանում դասից փախնում, գալիս էի տուն, որ Վարդանանքը կարդայի։
> Թույն էքշն ա։


 քեզ ժողովրդական  :LOL: 

Ես էս գրքի հաստությունից վախեցել էի, չնայած դրանից հաստ գրքեր էլ եմ կարդացել, ինչպես սովետական կանաչ հանրագիտարանի հատորները :LOL: , բայց Վարդանանքից խույս տվեցի: Ամենախոխմը էն էր, որ հետո շարադրություն էինք գրել՝ Վարդանի կերպարի մասին, բայց մի քանի վերնագիր էր տվել դասատուն շարադրության համար, որ ընտրենք որն ա մեզ ավելի հարմար: Իմ ընտրածը՝ _Վարդանը քայլում է դարերի միջով_, հնարավորություն էր տալիս առանց կարդալու ճոռոմաբանել, էն ինչ արհեստական ու բոցաշունչ նախադասություններ էի երկնել, էլ դու սուս :Smile:  

Մեկ էլ համալսարանում Հայ գրակի ստուգարքի ժամանակ հարցերից մեկը Վարդանանքն էր, ասացի՝ չեմ կարդացել, որտեղի՞ց ես, Վանաձոր, բա ձեր կողմերից Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանը :Jpit:  Ինչքա՞ն կխոսամ Մաթևոսյանից, բա ո՞նց անեմ քեզ հինգ գնահատեմ, ստուգվածը շատ քիչ ա, վերջը էդ ազդեցության տակ նշանակեց, դուրս եկա, հետևիցս ասել էր՝ հետ կանչեք, _Վարդանանքը_ չէր կարդացել, ի՞նչ ստուգված :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (29.10.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Անժեյ Սապկովսկի - Արհամարհանքի ժամը (Andrzej Sapkowski - Czas pogardy) The Witcher սերիայի չորրորդ գիրքը:

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
The Witcher-ի մասին շատ էի լսել ու միայն գովեստներ: Էս վերջերս էլ երբ Witcher-ի խաղը դուրս եկավ ու ամբողջ ՖԲ-ով խաղի ու գրքերի մասին քննարկումներ էին, որոշեցի, որ ժամանակն է կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Հավես չկա էդքանը քոփի անել:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Երկրորդ գլուխ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Առաջին երեք գրքի հիման վրա տպավորություններս խիստ դրական: Ինձ թվում ա Թոլքին ու Մարտին կարդացողներին անպայման դուր կգա, շատ հավես ու հարուստ աշխարհ ունեցող, շատ ուժեղ ֆենտեզի ա: Հա, մեջը նույնիսկ մի քիչ սեքս ու ինցեստ էլ կա, էս էլ էն դեպքում, երբ Մարտինը դեռ չէր էլ սկսել ASOIAF-ը  :Jpit:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (29.10.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> քեզ ժողովրդական 
> 
> Ես էս գրքի հաստությունից վախեցել էի, չնայած դրանից հաստ գրքեր էլ եմ կարդացել, ինչպես սովետական կանաչ հանրագիտարանի հատորները, բայց Վարդանանքից խույս տվեցի: Ամենախոխմը էն էր, որ հետո շարադրություն էինք գրել՝ Վարդանի կերպարի մասին, բայց մի քանի վերնագիր էր տվել դասատուն շարադրության համար, որ ընտրենք որն ա մեզ ավելի հարմար: Իմ ընտրածը՝ _Վարդանը քայլում է դարերի միջով_, հնարավորություն էր տալիս առանց կարդալու ճոռոմաբանել, էն ինչ արհեստական ու բոցաշունչ նախադասություններ էի երկնել, էլ դու սուս 
> 
> Մեկ էլ համալսարանում Հայ գրակի ստուգարքի ժամանակ հարցերից մեկը Վարդանանքն էր, ասացի՝ չեմ կարդացել, որտեղի՞ց ես, Վանաձոր, բա ձեր կողմերից Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանը Ինչքա՞ն կխոսամ Մաթևոսյանից, բա ո՞նց անեմ քեզ հինգ գնահատեմ, ստուգվածը շատ քիչ ա, վերջը էդ ազդեցության տակ նշանակեց, դուրս եկա, հետևիցս ասել էր՝ հետ կանչեք, _Վարդանանքը_ չէր կարդացել, ի՞նչ ստուգված


Ես դպրոցական ծրագրից առաջ եմ կարդացել։ Դպրոցում երբ անցնում էինք, ես չէի էլ ասում թե կարդացել եմ, հեղինակությանս նաղդ խփող էր  :Jpit: 
Ու չէի էլ կարդա, եթե դպրոցը պիտի մոտիվացներ, որտև դպրոցական ծրագիրը ինչքան կարա վանում ա մարդուն էդ գրքերից, իր «հայ կնոջ կերպարը վարդանանքում» տիպի դեբիլություններով։
Իսկ ընենց, բավականին հեշտ կարդացվող, արագ զարգացող, փոփոխվող ու չձանձրացնող սյուժեով, հետաքրքիր կերպարներով գիրք ա։ Էդ տարիքում չի խանգարի կարդալը  :Smile:

----------

Yevuk (30.10.2015), Շինարար (29.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Յուսրի ալ-Գինդի «Թափառող հրեան»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Թեզ եմ գրում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Պիես ա, սկզբում բեմի նկարագրությունն ա բնականաբար, հետո մթան մեջ երեխայի ձայնը՝ Հայրիկ, ինչո՞ւ են դա անում: Մի՞թե չեն հավատում Քրիստոսին:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
365, բայց պիեսը գրքի 196-րդ էջից ա սկսվում

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Հազվագյուտ դեպքերից ա, երբ կարդացածս պիեսը գրական արաբերենով ա, ոչ թե խոսակցականով, ինչը հնարավորություն ա տալիս տեքստը լիարժեք հասկանալ, ուրախությանս չափ չկա: Հեկասեմիտի՞զմ, եսիմ, կվիճեի էդ թեմայով, թե որքանով ա ճիշտ արաբների հրեաների հանդեպ ոչ բարեկամական զգացմունքները հակասեմիտիզմ անվանել: Էստեղ այլ խնդիրներ են: Ի վերջո արաբներն իրենք էլ սեմիտ են: 

Տեսեք-տեսեք, մենք պիես ենք կարդում:

----------


## Շինարար

> հեղինակությանս նաղդ խփող էր


գիրք կարդա՞լը, թե կոնկրետ Վարդանանքը

----------


## Արէա

> գիրք կարդա՞լը, թե կոնկրետ Վարդանանքը


Կարդալը  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (29.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարդալը


Օքեյ, տես միամիտ լոռեցի լինելն ինչ ա անում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ խի՞ ես դպրոցում հեչ հեղինակություն չունեի :ԴԴ նոր եմ գլխի եմ ընկնում:

----------

Արէա (29.10.2015), Նիկեա (30.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վարդանանքը ես էլ չեմ կարդացել  :Jpit:  տատս արգելել էր

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
> *
> Սթիվեն Քինգ - «Մութ աշտարակը. Երեքի դուրսբերումը» ( The Dark Tower II: The Drawing of the Three)
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։
> *
> Որովհետև առաջինից հետո երկրորդն են կարդում:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):
> ...


Հավես չկա նորից գրել, դրա համար սա կմեջբերեմ: Ահավոր լավն ա, առաջին գիրքն առանձնապես տպավորիչ չէր, բայց երկրորդը լրիվ տեղը հանեց: Արդեն կես եմ ընկել, ոնց որ American Gods-ի ու Breaking Bad-ի միքս լինի: Ռոլանդն ու Էդդին մի տեսակ Ուոլթեր Ուայթին ու Ջեսսիին են հիշեցնում: Ափսոսում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ չեմ կարդացել:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.01.2016)

----------


## Down to Earth

1.Հիմա կարդում եմ Ֆրանսուա Մորիակ Իժերի կծիկը
2. Էս գիրքը մի անգամ էլ եմ կարդացել իսկ թե ինչու որոշեցի նորից կարդալ? Ուղղակի սիրում եմ կարդացածս հերոսներին փնտրել իրական կյանքում ու երբ գտնեմ, վերընթերցելով հասկանամ ինչքանով է մոտիկ գրքային կերպարին: 
3.Դու, կզարմանաս, այս նամակը գտնելով իմ դրամարկղում, արժեթղթերի ծրարի վրա:
4.Նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ
5. Կարծում եմ արժի ընթերցել գոնե մեկ անգամ

----------


## Նիկեա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Neil Gaiman "Coraline"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Որովհետև պե՛տք ա Գեյման կարդալ ու որովհետև մուլտիկը շատ լավն էր, սարսափելի լավը: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

Coraline discovered the door a little while after they moved into the house. It was a very old house—it had an attic under the roof and a cellar under the ground and an
overgrown garden with huge old trees in it.
Coraline’s family didn’t own all of the house—it was too big for that. Instead they owned part of
it.
There were other people who lived in the old house. 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

30/96 
5- րդ գլոիխը դեռ չեմ սկսել: 

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Ի՞նչ ասեմ... ախր շատ լավն ա: Մենակ մի բանի համար եմ ափսոսում, որ գիրքը կարդում եմ մուլտֆիլմը նայելուց հետո:

----------

delicate (15.04.2016), Ruby Rue (16.04.2016), Smokie (30.04.2016), Անվերնագիր (02.05.2016), Մուշու (15.04.2016), Վոլտերա (13.07.2017)

----------


## Այբ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հենրի Միլեր "Խեցգետնի արևադարձը"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Այս վեպի սկանդալային լինելու մասին շատ կարծիքներ էի լսել, ու քանի որ էնպես ստացվեց՝  գիրքը ձեռքս ընկավ /պատահաբար/, որոշեցի "առիթը բաց չթողնել"։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)։*
_Ես ապրում եմ Բորգեզի վիլլայում։ Չորս կողմը կեղտի նշույլ անգամ չկա, ոչ էլ տեղը դրած աթոռ։ Մենք մեն-մենակ  ենք  էստեղ ու մեռած։_

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
60/350

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ շատ քիչ էջեր եմ, ըստ էության, կարդացել, բայց որոշ բաներ արդեն ինձ թե՛ "տարել է", թե՛ "վանել"։ Գրքի սկիզբը, ու առհասարակ, հեղինակի ոճը ընթերցվող է։ Մի տեսակ "տանում ա" քեզ։ Շատ հավես մտքեր էլ միանգամից առանձնացրեցի։ Բայց մինչ առաջ ընկնելը․․․ Վեպի հենց սկզբում, առաջին էջում, հեղինակը արդեն, կարելի է ասել, "նախապատրաստում է" ընթերցողին՝ _"Իսկ սա՞։ Դե սա գիրք չի։ Զրպանտանք է, չարախոսություն, անվանարկում։ Գիրք չի սովորական իմաստով։ Չէ, երկարատև անարգանք է, մի կում թուք Արվեստի սֆաթին․․․"։_ 
Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ եթե մի կողմ թողնենք այն, որ գրողը "չի վախենում" ջրի երես հանել կյանքը՝ իր ամբողջ մերկությամբ, այլ նաև ոնց որ քանդում է գրքի նկատմամբ ընթերցողի տաբուները։ Ու սա երևի այն գիրքը չի, որ ինչ-որ տեղ կբավարարի այն զուտ գրքասեր ընթերցողներին, ովքեր ինչ-որ տեղ "սահմանափակորեն" ունեն գրքից ստանալու՝ զուտ կրթվելու, օրինակելիի, դաստիարակչականի ֆենոմենը։ Կան, չէ՞, մեր շրջապատում էդպիսի մարդիկ՝ _"․․․ թե բա լավ գիրքը պետք է․․․ սա խորհուրդ  չեմ տամ կարդալ և այլն"_․․․ մի խոսքով՝ էս գիրքը նման ֆենոմեն փնտրող մարդկանց համար չէ։ 

Գրականության վերաբերյալ, տվյալ ժամանակի գրողների մասին այս գրողի դիտարկումները հետաքրքիր են, ու եթե չմոռանանք նաև , որ վեպը ինքնակենսագրական է, ապա վեպը "բացահայտող" է դառնում ոչ միայն Հենրի Միլեր գրողի անհատականությունը, այլ նաև տվյալ ժամանակի․․․ Հա, էս "ժամանակի" մասին․․․ ինձ թվում ա՝ հատուկ կարելի է մենակ խոսել վեպում հեղինակի առաջ քաշած _"ժամանակ"_ հասկացության մասին։ Այս առումով էլ՝   վեպի հերոսի մասին երևի կարելի է ասել,  որ _"բոլորաժամանակյա է"_։ Հեղինակը կարծես ուղղակի իր վեպի հերոսը չի, այլ հերոսը հենց ժամանակակից աշխարհի, ավելի ճիշտ, բոլոր ժամանակների մարդն է, անկախ նրանից՝  ինքը գրող է, գրող չի, մտածող է, մտածող չի․․․ 

Գրքի  բացությունն  էլ էդքան չէ, ինչքան որոշ բառերի օգտագործումն ինձ մի քիչ վանեց ու  վանում ա/դե դեռ կարդում եմ, չնայած ինչ-որ "ընթերցողական տաբուներ" չունեմ։
*Շարունակելի․․․*

----------

Sambitbaba (20.04.2016), Yevuk (09.08.2016)

----------


## Այբ

Հ․Գ․ Էդ _դաստիարակչականի, օրինակելիի_ պահով․․․ կարծում եմ՝ շատ հարաբերական հասկացություններ են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Իրականում լսում եմ:

Patti Smith - "M Train"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Ինձ ասեցին՝ "Just Kids"-ից լավն ա: Ու քանի որ ասողն աուդիոգիրքն ուներ հեղինակի ձայնով, մեծահոգաբար տրամադրեց:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը):*

It's not so easy writing about nothing.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

50 րոպե (6 ժամից)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Ահավոր-ահավոր լավն ա: Սա իմ նոր սիրելի գիրքն ա դառնալու: Սա նոր «Տոն, որը միշտ քեզ հետ է» ա: Գժվելու բան:

----------

Նիկեա (01.05.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*

Հորստ Բաստիան "Վրիժառուների գաղտնի միությունը"

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*

Էս գիրքը կարդացել էի, երբ դեռ երկրորդ դասարանում էի: Էդ էն ժամանակահատվածն էր, երբ հաստ գրքեր էի կարդում, ու գրադարանավարուհին չէր հավատում որ 500 էջը մի շաբաթում իրոք կարդում-վերջացնում եմ: Գրքից համարյա ոչ մի բան չեմ հիշում, մենակ ինչ-որ ծխախոտի հոտ ու կաղամբ  :Jpit:  ու ինչ-որ տղաների, ովքեր իմ հիշելով պետք պետք է որբ լինեին, բայց երևի ես եմ սխալ հիշում: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը*

Նրա տեղը դպրոցական նստարանին միշտ դատարկ էր մնում և ուսուցիչը դասը սկսելուց առաջ աշակերտների անունները կարդալիս, հենց հասնում էր Դրուգա Տրոստենի ազգանվանը, տղաները միաբերան բղավում էին` հիվանդ է... 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

84/454

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Միանշանակ թարգմանությունը վատն է, բայց գիրք, հերոսները հիմանակնում լավն են ու վատ թարգմանությունը էդքան շատ չի խանգարում: Ինձ դուր են գալիս 12-15 տարեկանների մասին ստեղծագործությունները ու էս էլ 14-15 տարեկան երեխաների մասին ա, բայց ինչքան հիշում եմ, հետո գրքում իրանք մեծանում են... Էս գրքից նաև մի բան եմ հիշում. Դրուգան,  գլխավոր հերոսներից մեկը, մի անգամ մորն ասում ա, որ երբ մեծանա, բանաստեղ կդառնա: Էդ որ կարդացել էի առաջին անգամ, ես էլ էի մամային ասում, թե բանաստեղծ եմ դառնալու: 
Հերոսները դեռ փոքր են, բայց կյանքը, պատերազմը իրանց ստիպել է ժամանակից շուտ մեծանալ ու էն ամենը ինչ շատ փիլիսոփաներ երկար աշխատություններով, ճոռոմախոսություններով են ներկայացնում, էդ էրեխեքը ասում են պարզ, հասարակ ու դրանից ամեն ինչ ավելի սիրուն ա դառնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
Աստրիդ Լինդգրեն - «Երկարագուլպա Պեպին գնում է կրկես և այլ պատմություններ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
Երբ նոր-նոր էի Դանիա տեղափոխվել, մի անգամ սուպերմարկետում տեսա՝ էս գիրքն են ծախում: Առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու առա. ոնց էլ չլնի, դանիերեն սովորելու ընթացքում պետք կգար: Ու տենց ականջի հետև էի գցել, մինչև մի օր սիրտս նենց թեթև գիրք ուզեց: Գրապահարանս փորփրեցի, գտա էս գիրքը, որոշեցի վերջապես կարդալ ու վերջապես սկսել դանիերեն գրքեր կարդալ (ու նաև վերջացնել, որովհետև մինչև հիմա ինչ սկսել եմ, չեմ վերջացրել):

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը*
Եթե մի մարդ ճամփորդի դեպի այս պստլիկ քաղաքը ու եթե մի քիչ երկար մոլորվի քաղաքի արվարձաններում, կուզենա տեսնել Վիլլա Վիլլեկուլլան:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։*

58/140

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։*

Էս ինչ գժանոց գիրք ա: Բարձրաձայն խնդալով առաջ եմ գնում: Մտածում եմ՝ շվեդերենից դանիերեն թարգմանելուց շատ բան չի կորել, բայց ո՞նց են դեպի ուրիշ լեզուներ թարգմանում: Ախր բառախաղերը սպանում են: Մեկը "Hvad er klokken?" արտահայտությունը (Ժամը քանի՞սն ա) ուրիշ ոչ մի լեզվում էս կառուցվածքը չունի, ու դրա վրա հիմնված խոսակցությունը դեբիլ բան կստացվի:

----------

Շինարար (05.06.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:*
> Աստրիդ Լինդգրեն - «Երկարագուլպա Պեպին գնում է կրկես և այլ պատմություններ»
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։*
> Երբ նոր-նոր էի Դանիա տեղափոխվել, մի անգամ սուպերմարկետում տեսա՝ էս գիրքն են ծախում: Առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու առա. ոնց էլ չլնի, դանիերեն սովորելու ընթացքում պետք կգար: Ու տենց ականջի հետև էի գցել, մինչև մի օր սիրտս նենց թեթև գիրք ուզեց: Գրապահարանս փորփրեցի, գտա էս գիրքը, որոշեցի վերջապես կարդալ ու վերջապես սկսել դանիերեն գրքեր կարդալ (ու նաև վերջացնել, որովհետև մինչև հիմա ինչ սկսել եմ, չեմ վերջացրել):
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը*
> Եթե մի մարդ ճամփորդի դեպի այս պստլիկ քաղաքը ու եթե մի քիչ երկար մոլորվի քաղաքի արվարձաններում, կուզենա տեսնել Վիլլա Վիլլեկուլլան:
> 
> ...



 :Shok:  քանի լեզու գիտես?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քանի լեզու գիտես?


Լիքը  :Smile:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Լիքը


որոնք? )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> որոնք? )


Էսքանով բավարարվի  :Smile:

----------

S.L.V. (05.06.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Էսքանով բավարարվի


Օկ )

----------


## Նիկեա

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

Չակ Պալանիկ «Անիծվածը»  չնայած ես վերնագիրը «Գրողի տարածը» կթարգմանեի 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։

Ամոթ էլ ասելը, բայց ես Պալանիկից  ոչ մի բան չեմ կարդացել ու մի տեսակ չէի ուզում «Մարտական ակումբը» կարդալ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը

Սատանա, դու այդտե՞ղ ես: 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։

128/293

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։

Նենց մի տեսակ հավես գիրք ա: Չեմ ուզում սփոյլ անել, բայց եթե ձեզ հետաքրքրում ա թե ինչ կլիներ եթե դուք տասներեք տարեկան մարիխուանայի գերդոզավորումից մահացած դեռահաս աղջիկ լինեիք, ուրեմն արժի կարդալ  :LOL:  Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն ա ու որ կարդում ես արագ կարդացվում ա:

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.07.2016), Մուշու (12.07.2016)

----------


## Մուշու

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:
> 
> Չակ Պալանիկ «Անիծվածը»  չնայած ես վերնագիրը «Գրողի տարածը» կթարգմանեի:


Ես իրան սիրեցի, բայց դեռ կիսատ ա:

----------


## Նիկեա

> Ես իրան սիրեցի, բայց դեռ կիսատ ա:


Հա, եռագրություն պետք ա լինի, բայց դեռ երկագրություն ա, չէ՞:  :Jpit:

----------


## Areg ak

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա:

Այթմատով - «Չալիկ շունը, որ վազում է ծովի եզերքով» 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա։

Գրականությանս ուսուցչուհին էր խորհուրդ տվել  :LOL: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը

Անթափանց , թռչող խոնավությամբ թաթախված , ցուրտ , ծովափնյա գիշերով , Օխոտյան ափի ամբողջ երկարությամբ, ծովի ու ցամաքի ճակատով մեկ, մղվում էր եկու տարերքի հավերժական , անհաշտ պայքարը . ցամմքը արգելում էր ծովի առաջխաղացումը ,ծովը չէր դադարում ցամաքի վրա հարցակվելուց:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել։

45/89

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա։

Շատ լավ գիրք է , հետաքրքիր , մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս … :Smile:

----------

GriFFin (23.07.2016), reminilo (23.07.2016), Smokie (23.07.2016), Հայկօ (23.07.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

*1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*` Մարիամ Պետրոսյանի- Տուն, որում... (Дом, в котором...)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Երևի, վեց-յոթ տարի առաջ եմ առաջին անգամ առնչվել էս գրքի ու հեղինակի հետ: Մեր խմբում ծնունդի կապակցությամբ նվերներ էին տալիս, քանի որ ինձ ոչ մեկ չէր սիրում ինձ փող տվեցին ( տրամաբանությունը հասկանալը հնարավոր է ) :Դ ես էլ էդ պիրիուդում մենակ գրքերի վրա էի ծախսում: So, long story short. Գնացի գրախանութ, բայց էս գրքի վրա չհերիքեց փողը ( քձիբ խմբեցիներ, ֆու ): Ու ինքը իմ մտքում էր էսքաաաան տարի... Հետո, հրաշք Սրտիկը ինձ քինդլ նվիրեց ու հիմա կարդում և վայելում եմ: Գրելու ընթացքում մոռացա մտքերիս կեսը: 
Բուն հարցից շեղվեցի:
 Որոշեցի հենց իրան կարդալ, որտև հեղինակը հայ էր, ով ամբողջ կյանքում ապրել ա Ռուսաստանում ու մեծ հաջողության ա հասել: Մարիամը, գիրքը ի սկզբանե իրա երեխեքի համար ա գրել, բայց ընթացքում շեղվել ա ու հեչ մանկական գիրք չի ստացվել: Վերջացնելուց հետո, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով տեղափոխվել են ուրիշ տուն՝ թղթերը թողնելով հնում: Տաս տարի հետո, տան նոր տերը գտնում ա, կարդում ու էն աստիճան ա հավանում, որ որոշում ա գտնել հեղինակին: Ու տենց...

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

На окраине города, среди стандартных новостроек, стоит Серый Дом, в котором живут Сфинкс, Слепой, Лорд, Табаки, Македонский, Черный и многие другие. Неизвестно, действительно ли Лорд происходит из благородного рода драконов, но вот Слепой действительно слеп, а Сфинкс — мудр.]Ախր, վերջն ա:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն/տոկոսին եք հասել (եկեք ընթերցողների միջև տարբերություն չդնենք)*

27%-ին եմ հասել: Գուգլը ասում ա՝  960 էջ ա ամբողջ գիրքը:

*
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ եմ հավանել: Մինչև հիմա նման смешанные( խառը ) զգացողություններ չեմ ունեցել գրքի նկատմամբ: Ավելի շուտ ոչ թե գրքի, այլ կերպարների: Շատ բան ա թողել ընթերցողի վրա, գրեթե նկարագրություն չկա: Ու ես էդ շատ եմ սիրում: Օրինակի վրա բացատրեմ՝ կերպարներից մեկի ածականը/անունը ( դու իրա իսկական անունը չգիտես )՝ Лорд ա, ով շատ գեղեցիկ արտաքին ունի, ու հաշմանդամ ա: Էսքանով դու ստանում ես շատ կայֆ կերպար, ում ստեղծում ես քո գլխում մաս-մաս գրքից մտքերը ավելացնելով: Չգիտեմ, ոնց բացատրեմ: Էնքան ակումբ չեմ մտել՝ հայերենս մոռացել եմ: Մի խոսքով կարդացեք:

Մի fanart ու գրքի cover-ը տեղադրեմ:

http://imgur.com/a/5A6mF
http://imgur.com/a/dC0kE
http://imgur.com/a/HbtZx

p.s. Չգիտեմ, էս imgur-ի հետ ինչ ա եղել, բայց չկարողացա նկար դնել:

----------

Srtik (24.07.2016), Yevuk (09.08.2016), Նիկեա (23.07.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիզ, որ կարդաս, կարծիք֊մարծիք գրի էլի:
Ես էլ Կուզենայի վերջին գործն եմ սկսել: Էնքան էլ էն չի

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ, որ կարդաս, կարծիք֊մարծիք գրի էլի:
> Ես էլ Կուզենայի վերջին գործն եմ սկսել: Էնքան էլ էն չի
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Կգրեմ, բայց ես ռիվյուից տենց լավ չեմ։ Երևի ընթացքում կգրեմ։ Ի դեպ, մի տեղ կարդացի, որ 20 տարի ա տևել գիրքը գրելը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կգրեմ, բայց ես ռիվյուից տենց լավ չեմ։ Երևի ընթացքում կգրեմ։ Ի դեպ, մի տեղ կարդացի, որ 20 տարի ա տևել գիրքը գրելը։


Ես էդ ռիվյու բառից տարածվում եմ: Կարծիքդ գրի, Կարծիքդ ;-) 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Միլան Կունդերա - Անկարևորության տոնը

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Գերմանիայում գտնվելիս հանկարծակի հետիս գիրքը պրծավ, քինդլս էլ մոտս չէր: Գնացի Շտուտգարտի լավագույն համարվող գրախանութը, տեսա մի հսկայական ֆրանսերեն տեսականի ունեն, համ էլ մտածեցի՝ վաղուց Կունդերա չեմ կարդացել, ժամանակն ա: Ու տենց առա էս գիրքը, սկսեցի կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Հունիս ամիսն էր: Առավոտյան արևը դուրս էր եկել ամպերի հետևից, ու Ալենը դանդաղ քայլում էր Փարիզի փողոցներից մեկով:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*

22

*
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Եսի՞մ: Առաջին երկու էջն էր մենակ շատ Կունդերայոտ, հետո գնալով անկապանում ա: Տեսնենք՝ ինչ դուրս կգա:

----------

Smokie (25.07.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ամելի Նոթոմբ - «Կյանքի մի ձև»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մի շաբաթ առաջ պետք ա մի քսան րոպե դրսերում սպանեի, տեսա՝ օֆիսումս էս գիրքը գցած ա: Մի տարի առաջ էի ֆրանսիական ինստիտուտից առել: Տենց, ասեցի՝ չկա-չկա, սկսեմ կարդալ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Այդ առավոտ մի նոր տեսակի նամակ ստացա:


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:*
32

*
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Ինձ թվում ա՝ Նոթոմբի սաղ լավ գործերը կարդացել եմ արդեն: Պետք չի էլի, ուղղակի պետք չի նորերի մեջ քիթ խոթել: Աշխարհում լիքը լավ գրողներ կան:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Չեխով - "Հիվանդասենյակ համար 6"

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Հետաքրքիր թեմա գտա ակումբում՝ "Հոգեկան հիվանդները և գրականությունը", որտեղից էլ որոշեցի կարդալ:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
 В больничном дворе стоит  небольшой  флигель,  окруженный  целым  лесом
репейника, крапивы и дикой конопли.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
Էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով եմ կարդում, էջը նշված չի… Այսօր եմ սկսել կարդալ, 5-րդ մասը քիչ առաջ վերջացրեցի…

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Կարծիք չեմ ուզում կազմել՝ մինչև չավարտեմ…

----------

Yevuk (26.11.2016)

----------


## Զաքար

> _1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա_


Իմմանուել Կանտ «Զուտ բանականության քննադատություն»



> _2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա_


Ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչպե՞ս է աշխատում բանականությունը



> _3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)_


Իմմանուել Կանտի «Զուտ բանականության քննադատությունը» իրավամբ համարվում է մարդկային հանճարի ամենանշանակալի ու լուսավոր նվաճումներից մեկը։ 



> _4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել_


Էջ 115



> _5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա_


Բարդ, համակարգված, գրավիչ ու խիստ տարբերվող։ Սակայն ամենակարևորն այն է, որ սովորեցնում է լավ մտածել սովորել։  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.08.2016), Smokie (15.08.2016), Հայկօ (15.08.2016), Նիկեա (15.08.2016)

----------


## Smokie

*Ի՞նչ* *եք* *կարդում* *հիմա*
Ուոլթեր Այզեքսոն-Սթիվ Ջոբս.
*Ինչու՞* *որոշեցիք** կարդալ** հենց* *դա
*Հետաքրքրում էր գիրքը՝ ծնունդիս նվեր ստացա: Էնպես չի, որ առաջ հետաքրքրվել եմ Ջոբսի կենսագրությամբ, բայց գրքի մեջ ինչ որ բան գրավում էր, ձգում:
*Գիրքն* *ինչպե՞ս* *է* *սկսվում (**առաջին* *նախադասությունը)  
*_Ներածություն_2004-ի ամռան սկզբերին ես հեռախոսազանգա ստացա Սթիվ Ջոբսից:
_Գլուխ__ 1_
Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմից հետո, երբ Փոլ Ջոբսը զորացրվեց Աջափնյա պաշտպանության գվարդիայից, նա գրազ եկավ իր ծառայակիցների հետ:
*Ո՞ր** էջն* *եք* *հասել
*Գլուխ 1-ին, 1-ին էջ :Blush: 
*Ձեր* *կարծիքը* *մինչև* *հիմա
*Իհարկե հասկացաք, որ էսօր եմ սկսել:: :Jpit:  Բայց եթե կարծում եք կարծիք չունեմ... ոո՜չ-ոչ-ոչ: :Nea:  Սպասելիքներս ավելի քան արդարացված են՝ ախր ամեն ինչ էնքան հետաքրքիր ու մանրակրկտորեն ներկայացվելու ա: Նկարները իրենց հերթին, յուրաքանչյուր գլխի հետաքրքիր վերնագրերն ու ենթավերնագրերը իրենց հերթին, էլ չեմ խոսում առաջին էջերում գործող անձանց ծանոթագրությունների ու վերջին էջերում և՛ գործող և՛ չգործող անձանց անունների ու նրանց հատկացված էջերի նշման մասին: 
Ներածությունից իմացա, որ  Ջոբսը ներկայացվելու է իր թե՛ թերություններով թե՛ առավելություններով:  Ինքն էլ իր հերթին ոչ միայն համաձայն էր, այլև խրախուսում էր և խոստացել էր,  չկարդալ գիրքը հրատարակվելուց առաջ: Հենց իր առաջարկով հարցազրույցներ են վերցվել անգամ իր հակառակորդներից ու նախկին գործընկերներից, ում հետ  խնդիրներ է ունեցել: Այս տարվա սկզբին Ջոբսի մասին  ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո՝ բոլորովին բարդ չի իրեն պատկերացնել, որպես  դյուրագրգիռ և բռնկուն անձնավորություն: Ինձ հետաքրքրեց Ջոբսի  համառությունը, նպատակասլացությունն ու ձեռքբերումները: :Good:  Նաև գիտեի, որ  մեծացել է հայկական ընտանիքում: Հենց մանկությունից էլ սկսվում է առաջին  գլուխը: :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Լենին ալ-Ռամլի- «Կանանց խաղաղությունը»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Թեզիս համար
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 

Քանի որ պիես ա, սկսվում ա տեսարանի նկարագրությամբ

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:

Ճիշտն ասած ավարտեցի

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


Արիստոֆանեսի «Լիսիստրատայի» ժամանակակից եգիպտական ադապտացիան ա: Ինչ թեզս սկսել եմ գրել, առաջին պիեսն ա, որ էս աստիճան տպավորված եմ: Որ գիտեի, որ Լիսիստրատայի ադապտացումն ա, ահագին վերապահումով սկսեցի կարդալ, որովհետև ես հին գրականություն առանձնապես չեմ սիրում, դժվար եմ կարդում, բայց դե սա փոխադրություն չէր պարզապես, այլ  մի այլ կարգի փայլուն արված Արևելքի դիմանկար՝ Իրաքի օրինակով, ընդ որում Արևմուտքը որպես ֆոն ընտրելով: Հզոր, հզոր, հզոր: Վաղվանից սկսեմ նոր գլուխ գրելը, շուտ էի կարդացել, ամբողջ թեզս էս պիեսի վրա կկառուցեի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Կնուտ Համսուն - «Սովը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մեր ընթերցանության ակումբում որպես սկանդինավյան գրականության նմուշ հենց դա ընտրվեց, ու համ էլ վաղուց էի ուզում կարդալ, մեկ էլ էս ամսվա մոդերատորը ես եմ, նենց որ ինչ-որ տեղ նաև ստիպված եմ կարդալ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Det var i den Tid, jeg gik omkring og sulted i Kristiania, denne forunderlige By, som ingen forlader, før han har fået Mærker af den.
Դա այն ժամանակ էր, երբ թափառում էի ու սովից տառապում Քրիստիանիայում՝ այդ զարմանալի քաղաքը, որը ոչ ոք չէր լքում առանց հետքերը հետը տանելու։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
2%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Նոր-նոր եմ սկսել։ Կարծիքի համար դեռ շատ շուտ ա։ Մի քիչ վախենում եմ բովանդակությունից, որտև գուդրիդսում սաղ գրում են, որ ծանր գիրք ա։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, ահավոր ձգում ա գիրքը հենց Կնուտ Համսունի հակասական կերպարի պատճառով։ Մի քիչ խանգարում ա էն փաստը, որ 19-րդ դարի նորվեգերեն ա. ուղղագրությունը տարբեր ա, գոյականներն էլ մեծատառերով են (տեսնես գերմաներեն կարդացողները ո՞նց են դրան դիմանում ։)) ), բայց հույս ունեմ՝ աչքս կվարժվի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հելլե Հելլե - «Ռուդբյու-Պութգարդեն»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Երկու տարի առաջ կոլեգաներս Քրիսմըսին ինձ էս գիրքը նվիրել էին էն բանից հետո, երբ սկսեցի նվնվալ, թե դանիերեն նորմալ գրականություն չկա: Որպես լավ գրականության նմուշ սա նվիրեցին:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Մի շաբաթում չորսն էին մեռնում, այդպես էր ամեն ինչ այնտեղ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
13

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Էս գիրքն ինձ համոզում ա, որ դանիերենը սիրուն լեզու ա: Հելլե Հելլեին համարում են դանիական Հեմինգուեյ: Ես հասկանում եմ՝ ինչու: Պարզ, կարճ նախադասություններ, լիքը ենթատեքստ: Ընտիրագույն ա գրված: Գրքեր կան, որոնք կոնկրետ տեսակի զգացողություն են առաջացնում իմ մեջ, որը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում բացատրել: Սա հենց էդ գրքերից ա: Հաստատ էս գրքից հետո էլի իրա գործերից կկարդամ:

----------


## CactuSoul

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Կապկա Կասաբովա, «Սիրո տասներկու րոպե» (ռուսերենով)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ընկերներիցս մեկն էր դրել տանգոյի մեր ֆեյսբուքյան խմբում, նաև մի քանի մեջբերում։ Գրավեց․ հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինչ են զգում ուրիշները՝ տանգոյի հետ կապված։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Հմմ․․․ Դժվար է որոշել՝ որն է համարվում գրքի առաջին նախադասությունը։ Սկզբում ձոն կա՝



> Посвящается всем любителям танго, моим друзьям по большой деревне под названием Земной шар, где каждый танцует на свой лад, делая наш мир лучше
> Человек жаждет вечности, но может получить лишь ее эрзац: мгновение экстаза.


Հետո տանգոյի տերմինների համառոտ բացատրություն կա, որին հաջորդում է «Գիշերվա ցիկլի նախերգանքը»՝ էլի բացատրական մի հատված, դրանից հետո նոր բուն վեպը։ Վեպը նմանեցված է տանգոյին․ այն ունի 4 տանդա, ամեն տանդայում 3 րոպե (իրականում ամեն տանդան 3-4 երգ է, ամեն երգ՝ մոտ 3 րոպե)։
Համարենք, թե առաջին նախադասությունն առաջին րոպեի սկիզբն է․



> В один хмурый вечер кануна нынешнего тысячелетия я прогуливалась по пустынным улочкам на краю света и забрела в безлюдный бар Fuego с черными стенами и золоченым зеркалом в стиле рококо.


*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
48%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հեղինակը գրքում ներկայացրէլ է իր տանգո֊կենսագրությունն ու զգացում֊զգացմունքները դրա հետ կապված։ Տեղ֊տեղ շատ հոգեհարազատ բաներ է նկարագրում, տեղ֊տեղ հետաքրքիր է (օրինակ՝ ուրիշ տեղերում կամ հենց բուն Բուենոս Այրեսում ինչպես են անցնում միլոնգաները), տեղ֊տեղ՝ անհամոզիչ կամ տերմինակոխ արած, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն է, կուտվի, հատկապես եթե սիրում ես տանգո։

----------


## Յոհաննես

1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հերման Հեսսե-Հերտրուդա
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Նվեր ստացա :Love:   ,բացի էդ էլի սկսել եմ վայրագավարի գրքեր կարդալ  :Jpit: 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Когда я словно бы вчуже оглядываю свою жизнь, она мне видится не очень-то счастливои
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել:
44/286
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դե Հեսսեն իմ գրողն է,հոգեհարազատ է գրում ու զգում եմ իրան:Էս գիրքն էլ բացառություն չի ու մեծ հաճույքով եմ կարդում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> Հերման Հեսսե-*Հերտրուդա*


Ռուսերենից ամեն «գ» չի, որ հայերեն «հ» ա տառադարձվում։ Էդ անտերը գերմաներեն Gertrude ա։

----------

Հայկօ (05.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ռուսերենից ամեն «գ» չի, որ հայերեն «հ» ա տառադարձվում։ Էդ անտերը գերմաներեն Gertrude ա։


Օքեյ :Դ չէի ֆայմել  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Օքեյ :Դ չէի ֆայմել


Հետո Գերման Գեսսեի «Տափաստանի հայլն» էլ կարդա, լավն ա:

----------

Արէա (06.02.2017), Տրիբուն (06.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հետո Գերման Գեսսեի «Տափաստանի Հայլն» էլ կարդա, լավն ա:


Ըհը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետո Գերման Գեսսեի «Տափաստանի հայլն» էլ կարդա, լավն ա:


Մեկ էլ Սիդգարթան  :Jpit: 
Բայց Տափաստանի հայլն ամենալավն ա։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Գերմանացիքից ամենալավը Հյոթեի վարդն ա

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ Նոթոմբի սաղ լավ գործերը կարդացել եմ արդեն: Պետք չի էլի, ուղղակի պետք չի նորերի մեջ քիթ խոթել: Աշխարհում լիքը լավ գրողներ կան:


Ամելի Նոթոմբի լավ գործեր, ախպոր պես, թարգիր խնդրում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամելի Նոթոմբի լավ գործեր, ախպոր պես, թարգիր խնդրում եմ:


Հը՞։ Ի՞նչը թարգեմ

----------


## Շինարար

> Հը՞։ Ի՞նչը թարգեմ


Ամելի Նոթումբի որևէ գործ լավը համարելը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամելի Նոթումբի որևէ գործ լավը համարելը:


Էլ մի, ունի լավ գործեր։  :Tongue:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս թեման քնում ա, ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ գրեք-մրեք, իմանանք՝ ով ինչ ա կարդում, ինչ կա-չկա կարդացող աշխարհում:

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ջոնաթան Սաֆրան Ֆոեր - «Այստեղ եմ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Սաֆրան Ֆոերն իմ ամենասիրած ժամանակակից գրողներից ա։ Երբ նոր գիրքը դուրս եկավ, սկզբում որոշել էի չկարդալ, որովհետև ռիվյուներն էդքան էլ լավը չէին։ Բայց ընկերուհիս ասեց՝ ընտիրագույն գիրք ա, անպայման կարդա։ Հետո էլ Սաֆրան Ֆոերը էկավ Կոպենհագեն, գրքի մասին ինտերվյու տվեց։ Տենց, դրանից հետո որոշեցի, որ հաստատ կարդալու եմ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
When the destruction of Israel commenced, Isaac Blocհ was weighing whether to kill himself or move to the Jewish Home.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
15

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Անասելի լավն ա: Ահագին տարբերվում ա իրա նախորդ երկու գործերից: Ու նույնիսկ կասեի՝ ավելի լավն ա: Շատ ավելի հասուն ա, ավելի համոզիչ ու կենդանի։ Հավես ա տեսնելը, որ հայտնի գրողը հայտնիությունից հետո ոչ թե լկստվել ու սկսել ա միջակ բաներ տպագրել, այլ աճել ա էս կարգի։

----------

Ծլնգ (18.02.2017), Վոլտերա (13.07.2017)

----------


## Արէա

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Փիթեր Ուոթթս - Կեղծ կուրություն

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
*Շարունակում եմ բացահայտել ժամանակակից գիտաֆանտաստիկան։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
*Պատկերացրու դու Սիրի Կիտոնն ես։
Դու, խեղդվելով օդի ներհոսքից, ուշքի ես գալիս բոլոր ռեկորդները գերազանցող, հարյուրքառասունօրյա ապնոէից վերածնվելու ցավերից։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*81%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը շատ դժվար ա կարդացվում, չնայած շատերն ասում են, որ բնօրինակն էլ ա բավականին բարդ։ 
Տեքստը մոտ 10%-ով բաղկացած ա անհասկանալի (մասամբ հորինված) տերմիններից։ Նախադասություններ ա լինում, միայն ընդհանուր մտքից եմ կռահում ինչի մասին ա խոսքը։
Բայց չնայած սրան, էնքան հետաքրքիր ա, չեմ կարողանում կիսատ թողնել։

Մարդկությունը հայտնաբերում ա, որ միայնակ չի տիեզերքում, ու արշավախումբ ա ուղարկում հետազոտելու արտերկրյա արարածներին։
Էն, ինչին բախվում են արշավախմբի անդամները, ոչ մի բանով նման չի մինչ այս եղած այլմոլորակայինների ոչ մի նկարագրության։

----------

Հայկօ (18.02.2017), Շինարար (18.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆաթհիա ալ-Ասսալ «Կանանց բանտը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
* Թեզիս համար գենդերային խնդիրների հետ կապված գլուխ եմ գրում, էնպիսի պիեսներ են պետք, որտեղ հիմնական կերպարները կանայք լինեն: Վերնագիրը արդեն հուշում ա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
*Քանի որ պիես ա, սկսվում ա բեմի նկարագրությամբ, պարային տեսարան ա սկզբում՝ խորհրդանշական բովանդակությամբ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*Վերջացրել եմ, մի քանի անգամ, խորանալով եմ դե կարդում:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*Շատ են փլոթ լայները, մի քիչ խառն ա ամեն բան դարձնում՝ պիեսրի համեմատաբար փոքր ծավալի մեջ մի ամբողջ վեպ ա տեղադրել, պատահական չի, որ սերիալ են հանել հետո սրա վրա: Բայց ամեն բան շատ բնական ա, թվում ա, թե եթե կանանց խնդիրներ են, պիտի պաթետիկ լոզունգներ լինեն, բան, չէ, ուղղակի մարդկայինճակատագրեր են, ամեն բան շատ մարդկային ա, հավատում ես իրանց: Ասելիք շատ կա, մի երկու հազար բառի կհերիքի, ինչով և գլուխը կամբողջանա :ԴԴ

----------


## Sky

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Մայքլ Քրայթոն -« Անդրոմեդա » տեսակը( The Andromeda Strain)
*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ցուցակ ունեմ և հաջորդը դա էր:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
 A man with binoculars.(Հեռադիտակով մի մարդ)
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Գլուխ 5. Էջը չեմ կարող նշել:
*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Գիտաֆանտաստիկայի սիրահար չեմ, բայց շատ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում: Տեսնես վերջը ինչ կլինի? :Think:

----------


## Ծլնգ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ուրսուլա Լե Գուին «Աշխարհ նշանակող բառն Անտառ է» (The word for World is Forest)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Սիրում եմ Լե Գուինին, պարբերաբար վերադառնում եմ իր աշխհարներին։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Two pieces of yesterday were in captain Davidson's mind...

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Վերջացրել եմ վերընթերցելը։

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սիրում եմ Լե Գուինին, միշտ էլ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս, իսկ իր լեզուն մի այլ հրաշք է։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.07.2017), Հայկօ (18.02.2017)

----------


## Glück

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Էրիխ Մարիա Ռեմարկ «Հաղթական կամար»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Հեղինակից ոչ մի գործ չէի կարդացել, ֆեյսբուքյան արձագանքներն էլ դրական էին: 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
Կինը շեղակի գալիս էր դեպի Ռավիկը: 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
501

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Աֆորիզմների ու նկարագրությունների դեպրեսիվ կույտ ա: Կատարելությանս կոմպլեքսը չլիներ, կիսատ կթողնեի:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Վերներ Հայզենբերգ -«Ֆիզիկա և փիլիսոփայություն» (Werner Heisenberg, Physik und Philosophie)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Վերջերս գիրքը հայերեն էր թարգմանվել, ու թարգմանիչը մի օրինակ ինձ էր նվիրել

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Երբ այսօր խոսք է գնում ժամանակակից ֆիզիկայի մասին, առաջին բանը, որ մտաբերվում է, ատոմային զենքերն են:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
40

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Գիրքը սկսում ա անցած դարի ֆիզիկայի գլխավոր պռոբլեմներին անդրադառնալով: Կար վեճ գիտնականների միջև, կային սկզբունքային տարբերություններ, տարբեր մոտեցումներ, հեղինակը ահագին լավ նկարագրում ա էս ամեն ինչը՝ մարդկային, հասկանալի լեզվով, մի քանի էջ զերծ մնալով իրա տեսակետից: Բայց հետո բնական ա, անցնում ա իրա տեսակետը միակողմանի ներկայացնելուն, պաշտպանելուն: Գրքի փիլիսոփայական մասը ձանձրալի ա, տերմինաբռնաբարություն ա:

----------

Նիկեա (19.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Պատրիկ Մոդիանո - «Կորած երիտասարդության սրճարանում»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Նախորդ գիրքը որ վերջացրեցի, չգիտեի՝ ինչ կարդայի, ոչ անգլերեն բան էի ուզում: Ընկերս ֆրանսերեն էլեկտրոնային տարբերակն ուներ, խորհուրդ տվեց: Ընտիր ա, ես իրան ծանոթացրել եմ Մոդիանոյի հետ, հիմա էլ ինքն ա ինձ խորհուրդ տալիս, թե Մոդիանոյից որը կարդամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Սրճարանի երկու մուտքերից միշտ ընտրում էր ավելի նեղը, այն մեկը, որն անվանում էին մութ մուտք:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
20%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Մոդիանոն չի կարա վատ լինի։ Հավեսով կարդում եմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (02.06.2017)

----------


## Progart

. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա


1. Լևոն Խեչոյան․ «Արշակ արքա, Դրաստամատ Ներքինի»
2. Հեղինակով միշտ եմ հետաքրքրվել, բացի այդ, անընդհատ շեշտում էին, որ գրքում անցյալի միջոցով ներկան է բացահայտում։ 
3.«Մեկ նետընկեց հեռավորության վրա քարավանին հետապնդում էր առյուծը»։
4. 52
5.Դրական։ Լավ գիրք է երևում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ռեյչըլ Քուշներ - «Հրանետներ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մի հատ ուրիշ գիրք էի կարդում, անունը՝ «Հեմինգուեյի աթոռ»: Մի քանի էջից էն կողմ չկարողացա գնալ: Կոշմար էր: Կանանց լրիվ առարկայացնում էր, մեջը շնից շատ ածականներ: Ամոթ բան ա, գոնե Հեմինգուեյի անունը մեջը չխցկեր: Տենց, կատաղած մի կողմ շպրտեցի ու որոշեցի կին հեղինակի գիրք կարդալ: «Հրանետները» վաղուց Լուիզիանայի փառատոնից էի առել, հեղինակն էլ ստորագրել էր: Երևի վախտն ա, որ կարդամ էս գիրքը:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Valera had fallen back from his squadron and was cutting the wires of another rider's lamp.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
4/420

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Համենայնդեպս, նախորդ ապուշությունից հետո թեթևացած շունչ եմ քաշում։ Կարծիքի համար դեռ շուտ ա, բայց էս ընթացքում էնքան ռիվյու եմ կարդացել ու էնքան մարդկանցից եմ լսել էս գրքի մասին, որ մոտավորապես գիտեմ՝ ինչ տպավորություն եմ ստանալու։

----------


## Katka

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Փիթեր Հյոգ- «Լռություն»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Իրինա Խակամադայի մաստեր կլաս-ն էի լսում ու էդտեղ մեջբերեց, հետաքրքրեց,վերցրեցի:
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Каждому человеку Всевышняя определила свою тональность — и Каспер умел ее слышать. (Չթարգմանեմ )

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
8

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Հետաքրքիր է ու հեշտ է կարդացվում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.05.2018)

----------


## Progart

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Խաչիկ Դաշտենց֊«Ռանչպարների կանչը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

 Ամառվա ընթացքում նպատակ ունեմ հայ գրականության գեղարվեստական և պատմական առավել հայտնի ստեղծագործությունները/ուսումնասիրությունները կարդալու։ 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

_«Մուշ քաղաքի ս. Մարինե թաղում հայոց լեզվի դաս էր»։_

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

Էջը չեմ կարող ասել, բայց «ՄԵՀՄԵԴ ԷՖԵՆԴԻՆ» գլուխը։

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

 Ինձ համար հետաքրքիր է։

----------


## Rhayader

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Քրիստոֆեր Հիտչենս, «Mortality»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Ես սիրում եմ մահվան ու մահանալու մասին գրքեր: Ու Հիտչենսին:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*

Կյանքումս մի անգամ չի, որ ես արթնացել եմ մեռնելու զգացողությամբ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

4

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Հիտչենսը հիանալի լրագրող է: Զուգահեռներ եմ տանում նույնպես լավ, բայց հակապատկեր գրքի՝ Ժան Դոմինիկ Բոբիի «Le Scaphandre et le Papillon»-ի հետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ֆրանկ ՄաքՔուրթ - «Անջելայի մոխիրը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Գուդրիդսի մեր խմբում էս ամսվա մոդերատորը ես եմ, առաջարկել էի իմիգրանտների թեմաներով գիրք ընտրել: Էս գիրքն ընտրվեց, համ էլ վաղուց էի ուզում կարդալ: Ինչ-որ մեկը խորհուրդ էր տվել, էդպես գրանցել, թողել էի գուդրիդսում:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Հայրս ու մայրս պիտի մնային Նյու Յորքում, որտեղ հանդիպել են և ամուսնացել, և որտեղ ես ծնվել եմ:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Քինդլով եմ: 13%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Էս գիրքն ամեն տեսակի հնարավորություն ունի իմ ամենասիրած գրքերից մեկը դառնալու։ Մի այլ կարգի վարպետությամբ գրված գիրք ա։ Էստեղ ամեն կերպարն իր ձայնն ու լեզուն ունի, ու կարդալիս ոնց որ լսես էդ բոլոր առոգանությունները։ Ու էնպիսի մի վարպետությամբ ա գրված, որ ամենաողբերգական հատվածների վրա ծիծաղում ես ու ամաչում ինքդ քեզ վրա ծիծաղելու համար։ Մի խոսքով, հրաշալի գիրք ա։

Ի դեպ, քանի որ էդքան դուրս էկավ, որոշեցի մի քիչ փորփրել գրքի մասին ու հայտնաբերեցի, որ Պուլիցեր ստացած գիրք ա։

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ֆրանկ ՄաքՔուրթ - «Անջելայի մոխիրը»


Փաստորեն *գտե՞լ էիր*:  :Jpit: 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ռոբերտ Փեն Ուորեն - Թագավորի ողջ թիկնազորը 
[Robert Penn Warren - All the King's Men]

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մեծ ցուցակի գրքերից ա: Զաիլյանի ֆիլմը տենց էլ չէի նայել, որովհետև ուզում էի կարդալ անպայման: Չգիտեմ, քաղաքական վեպերը քաշում են վերջերս: Գումարած՝ գործի տեղի գրադարանում կասկածելի պատճառներով առաջին հրատարակության բնօրինակը կար:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Այնտեղ հասնելու համար դուք անցնում եք 58-րդ մայրուղով, որ դուրս է գալիս քաղաքից դեպի հյուսիս-արևելք. մայրուղին այդ լավն է և նոր: 
[To get there you follow Highway 58, going northeast out of the city, and it is a good highway and new.]
*
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
82/464

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ամերիկյան քաղաքականության համապատկերը անթերի ա ներկայացրած. ճիշտ ոնց սպասում էի: Մի քիչ դժվար ա առաջ գնում, որովհետև ինֆորմացիան շատ ա: Բայց գուցե ինձանից էլ լինի. շատ ցրված եմ կարդում:
Տեղ-տեղ շատ սիրուն ա գրած, փափուկ անգլերեն ա: Զգացվում ա, որ հեղինակը նաև պոետիկ ձիրք ունի (կարծեմ՝ միակն ա, որ Պուլիցեր ա ստացել և՛ արձակի, և՛ չափածոյի համար):

----------

Շինարար (02.08.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Անիտա Դիամանտ - «Բոստոնցի աղջիկը» (The boston girl)

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Մի երկու տարի ա ցանկումս էր, բայց հետաձգվում էր։ Վերջը հերթը հասավ․․․

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Ավա, անուշս, որ խնդրում ես պատմեմ նրա մասին, թե ինչպես եմ դարձել այն կինը, ով կամ այսօր, ի՞նչ ես սպասում որ պիտի ասեմ։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Վերջացրել եմ․․․ մեկուկես շնչով։

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Լավն էր։ Ոճապես ահագին նման է Նենսի Գրիգորյանի «Զաբել»-ին։ Հավես, ինչ-որ տեղ սպասելիորեն մակերեսային տոնով պատմում է կոնսերվատիվ իմիգրանտների ընտանիքում մեծացող աղջնակի մասին, ով հետզետե բացահայտում է իր մեջի կնոջը։ Համաձայն եմ, որ տեղերով անատամ է, բայց դա էլ է սազում հարցազրուցային կառուցվածքին։ Մի ցնցող դրվագ կար, որ ահագին տպավորիչ էր, ու լավ բնութագրում է ամբողջ գիրքը (մի փոքրիկ սփոյլեր ա)․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Պատմողի մայրը մի քանի ամիս առաջ մահացել էր, ու հայրն էլ, լինելով ավանդապաշտ հրեա, հայտարարում է, որ մի տարի պիտի սուգ պահեն։ Իսկ պատմողը նշանված էր, հարսանիքի օրն էլ՝ նշանակված, երբ մայրը մահացավ։ Ու մի օր լրիվ հուսահատ հարցնում է հորը, թե երբ կարող է ամուսնանալ, հայրն էլ պատասխանում է՝ երբ ուզես։ Աղջիկն էլ շշմած վրան է հասնում, թե բա ասում էիր մի տարի պիտի սպասեմ, ինչին ստանում է այս պատասխանը․ «Did I say anything about weddings? According to Talmւud, if a funeral procession and a wedding procession cross paths, the wedding party goes first. Life is more important than death.»

Ուզում եմ հեղինակի այլ գործերն էլ կարդալ․․․

----------

boooooooom (08.08.2017), ivy (08.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (08.08.2017), Sambitbaba (08.04.2018), Smokie (08.08.2017), Հայկօ (08.08.2017), Տրիբուն (08.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Paul Magrs - To the Devil- a Diva!

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Ես արդեն կես տարի ա` ամիսը մեկ կամ 2 ամիսը մեկ անգամ, գնում եմ Բուկինիստ գրախանութ ու զեղչով լիքը անգլերեն գրքեր եմ գնում։ Հատը 500 դրամ։ Հերթով կարդում եմ, հիմա հասել ա էս մեկի հերթը։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Թեյը այն բանն էր, որը մեզ հանգստացնում է։ 
Tea was the thing that calmed us down.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

56րդ էջ

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Դեռ կարծիք չունեմ, որտև կարծես թե ամեն ինչ նոր է սկսվում։ Հետաքրքիրը առջևում է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> 
> Paul Magrs - To the Devil- a Diva!
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
> 
> Ես արդեն կես տարի ա` ամիսը մեկ կամ 2 ամիսը մեկ անգամ, գնում եմ Բուկինիստ գրախանութ ու զեղչով լիքը անգլերեն գրքեր եմ գնում։ Հատը 500 դրամ։ Հերթով կարդում եմ, հիմա հասել ա էս մեկի հերթը։
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> ...


Որ վերջացնես, մի հատ էլ կարծիք գրի էլի։ Ընդհանուր լա՞վն են էդ գրքերը։ Ես երկու անգամ եմ բուկինիստից զեղչով անգլերեն գիրք առել, մի անգամը գեշ քաշվել եմ. շատ ապուշ գիրք էր։

----------

GriFFin (10.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Քոնի Փալմեն - «Դու ասացիր»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ընդհանրապես, Քոնի Փալմեն վաղուց էի ուզում կարդալ, բայց ուզում էի հոլանդերենս մի քիչ լավացնել, նոր: Էդպես մնում էր: Վերջերս գրադարանում տեսա էս գիրքը, էլ չսպասեցի հոլանդերենիս լավանալուն, վերցրի, որ կարդամ:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Մարդկանց մեծ մասի համար մենք միայն գրքում գոյություն ունենք. իմ հարսնացուն ու ես:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
46

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Չեմ փոշմանել հեչ: Գիրքը Սիլվիա Փլաթի մասին ա ամուսնու՝ Թեդ Հյուզի տեսանկյունից, ու Փլաթի ինքնասպանությունը լրիվ ուրիշ լույսի տակ ա ներկայացնում: Ահագին հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Smokie (24.04.2018), Նիկեա (09.04.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս թեմայում որ ես չգրեմ, ոչ ոք չի գրի  :Jpit: 
*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հելլե Հելլե - «Տուն և տուն» (իրականում չգիտեմ վերնագիրը ոնց թարգմանեմ, օրիգինալը Hus og hjem ա, որն անգլերեն կլինի House and Home, հայերեն երկուսն էլ տուն են թարգմանվում):

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մի գեղեցիկ օր ֆռֆռում էի Սկանդինավիայի ամենամեծ գրադարանում, մտածեցի՝ մինչև գիրք չվերցնեմ էնտեղից, չեմ հանգստանա։ Էդպես աջ ու ձախ գնացի, ու քանի որ հեղինակից նախկինում էլի էի գործեր կարդացել, որոշեցի սա վերցնել։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Արդեն հինգ օր է, ինչ այստեղ եմ, և սա իմ հինգերորդ նամակն է Անդերսին։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
98/220

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Անտանելի լավն ա։ Հելլե Հելլեն հրաշալի գրող ա, ու շատ ափսոս ա, որ իրա գործերը Դանիայի տարածքից քիչ են դուրս գալիս։ Շշմելու բան ա, թե ոնց ա կարողանում մինիմալ բառերով էդքան էմոցիա փոխանցի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Փիթեր Հյոգ- «Լռություն»
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
> Իրինա Խակամադայի մաստեր կլաս-ն էի լսում ու էդտեղ մեջբերեց, հետաքրքրեց,վերցրեցի:
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
> Каждому человеку Всевышняя определила свою тональность — и Каспер умел ее слышать. (Չթարգմանեմ )
> 
> *4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
> ...


Ո՞նցն էր։ Հեղինակն իմ՝ էս տարվա կարդացվելիքների ցանկում ա, բայց չեմ կողմնորոշվում որ գիրքն ընտրեմ։ Ուրիշ գիրք կարդացե՞լ ես իրանից։

----------


## LisBeth

Կարդում եմ Նիլ Գեյմանի գրեյվյարդ բուքը։

 Որոշեցի կարդալ․․․ Գեյմանին էն Կտուլհուի մասին փախած պատմվածքից գիտեի։ Դրանից հետո մի հատ հավաքածու ու մի հատ էլ աստվածները ստացա նվեր, հավաքածուի պատմվածքը լավն էր, իսկ աստվածները մինչ այժմ կեսերում լռված եմ, ու պատճառը հաստատ ինքը չի, այլ թարգմանությունը։ Մեղմ ասած ապուշ թարգմանություն ա։ Ու սենց իմ համար օտարալեզու գրականության բաժնում թափառում էի, ասի լավ․․ տեսնենք ինչ ա բստրում էս հենդսըմ մենը։

 սկսվում ա դանակի նկարագրությամբ։

 Էջը չեմ հիշում, բայց Միսս Լուպեսկուն պլաստիկ տարաներով ուտելիք էր բերել Ոչմեկին։

 Միսս Լուպեսկու ասեցի, հիշեցի մի հատ իմ սիրած ակումբցիներից մեկի ստորագրությունը  :Smile:  Գիտեի որ ծանոթ ա հնչում։ Կարծիքս, դե լեզուն պարզ ա, հեշտ ա կարդացվում, դաժը իմ նման անգրագետի համար։ Չէի սպասում, բայց որ ձեռս եմ վերցնում, դժվար եմ կտրվում հետո․․ լավն ա, լավը։

----------

Մուշու (01.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Սյուզան Բրյոգեր ֊ «Ջադե կատուն»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Գիրքը պաշտպանությանս առթիվ մեր ամբիոնի պրոֆեսորներից մեկն էր նվիրել։ Հետո էլ ընտրվեց Օրհուսի մեր նորաբաց ընթերցանության ակումբի հունիսի գիրք, տենց սկսեցի կարդալ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Թոբիասն աշխարհի մարդ էր, Օտտոն` տան։։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
88/580

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ընդհանրապես, ընտանեկան սագա կարդալը բավական վտանգավոր բան ա. կարա շատ լավը լինի ու կարա ահավոր վատը լինի։ Էս մեկը լավերից։ Ահավոր համով֊հոտով ու հումորով ա գրված։ Կարդալու ընթացքում ձենով ծիծաղում եմ։

----------

Ծլնգ (06.06.2018)

----------


## Հենո

1.* Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Владимир Пятибрат - Глубинная Книга

2. *Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Rutor-ից Westworld-ը քաշելու ժամանակ մի մեկնաբանություն կարդացի էս գրքի վերաբերյալ ու զգացի, որ ուզում եմ կարդամ:

3. *Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Что такое Истина?

4. *Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
Էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով եմ կարդում ու նոր եմ սկսել:

5. *Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Դեռ չունեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Los Angeles building code 
California building code
Ակումբ
ֆեյսբուք

----------

Ծլնգ (07.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Դորթե Նորս - «Միննան փորձի տարածք է փնտրում»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Անցյալ շաբաթ Դուբլինում մի գրախանութ մտանք (իսկ Դուբլինի գրախանութները մի այլ կարգի հրաշք են, ոչ մի ուրիշ քաղաք չունի էդպիսի գրախանութներ)։ Մի ամբողջ պատ նվիրված էր ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությանը։ Մասնակից երկրներից յուրաքանչյուրից առաջարկված էր գրականության մի նմուշ։ Դանիայից հենց վերոնշյալ գիրքն էր։ Ահագին զարմացանք, որովհետև հեղինակի անունը ո՛չ լսել էինք, ո՛չ էլ առավելևս կարդացել։ 

Էսօր էլ Կոպենհագենի իմ սիրելի գրախանութում էինք։ Մեկ էլ տեսնենք՝ նույն գիրքը։ Աշխատողից հարցուփորձեցինք։ Պարզվեց՝ Դորթե Նորսն ավելի շատ միջազգայնորեն ա հայտնի, քան Դանիայում։ Էդպես, գիրքն առա, որ ընկերուհուս նվիրեմ։ Բայց քանի որ սովորաբար էսպես ա լինում էն գրքերի հետ, որոնք նվեր եմ առնում, բայց դեռ կարդացած չեմ լինում, արագի մեջ նախապես կարդում եմ։ Ու չդիմացա, սկսեցի կարդալ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Միննան Ֆեյսբուքում է։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
25/90 (ահավոր արագ ա կարդացվում)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Շշմելու բան ա։ Ասենք ես մինիմալիզմի սիրահար եմ, բայց է՞ս կարգի մինիմալիզմ։ Ինձ անտանելի դուր ա գալիս։ Երևի էս գիշեր կարդամ, վերջացնեմ։

----------

unknown (16.07.2018)

----------


## unknown

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Наринэ Абгарян. Люди, которые всегда со мной

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Լսել էի, որ հետաքրքիր գիրք է:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Армянское нагорье насквозь пропитано кровью и слезами.

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
37/65

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Տպավորված եմ, մանավանդ նկարագրություններից, մեկ անգամ աչքերս լցվել է ընթերցելու ընթացքում...արժի կարդալ չնայած չեմ վերջացրել, բայց կկարդամ հետաքրքիրա

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Հելլե Հելլե - «Նրանք»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Հելլե Հելլեն իմ սիրած գրողներից ա։ Իսկ իրա «Նրանք» գիրքն էս տարի ա լույս տեսել։ Ռիվյուները սպանիչ լավն են, գիրքն ամենուր ա, թեման էլ հետաքրքիր (անբուժելի հիվանդ մոր և աղջկա հարաբերությունների մասին ա), գիրքն էլ ձեռք էի բերել անցյալ ամիս, իսկ փառատոնի ժամանակ Հելլե Հելլեն ստորագրել էր։ Մի խոսքով, էս գիրքը կարդալը ժամանակի հարց էր։ Ու էդպես որոշեցի շուտ կարդալ, վերջացնել։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ավելի ուշ գնում է նա դաշտերով, հետը՝ մի գլուխ ծաղկակաղամբ։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
82/157

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Էս գրքում Հելլե Հելլեն լրիվ գերազանցում ա ինքն իրեն։ Իզուր չի, որ էսքան շուխուռ հանած գիրք ա․ իրոք մի այլ կարգի լավն ա, մի այլ կարգի հուզում ա։ Ամեն մի բառը հատուկ ընտրված ա, ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ չկա։ Ու շատ սիրուն ա։ Չեմ չափազանցնի, եթե ասեմ, որ ժամանակակից գրականության լավագույն նմուշներից ա։ Հույս ունեմ՝ մի օր կթարգմանվի անգլերեն, որ ավելի լայն շրջանակների հասանելի լինի։

----------

Katka (22.08.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե ես ու Սամը չլինենք, էս բաժնում գրառում անող չի լինի  :Jpit: 

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Սալլի Ռունի - «Զրույց ընկերների հետ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Էս գիրքն ինձ ուղղակի հետապնդում էր։ Նախ, Սալլի Ռունին էս տարի Լուիզիանայի փառատոնին ա գալու։ Հետո, որ գրախանութը մտնում էի, գիրքը դեմս էր դուրս գալիս։ Վերջը որոշեցի կարդալ ու մեկընդմիշտ սիստեմիցս հանել։ Ռիվյուներն էլ ահագին լավն էին։ Էդ էլ լրացուցիչ գայթակղություն էր։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Բոբբին ու ես Մելիսային առաջին անգամ հանդիպեցինք քաղաքում պոեզիայի երեկոյի ժամանակ, որտեղ մենք միասին ելույթ էինք ունենում։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
29/320

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ահագին թեթև գրված, հումորով ու հավես գիրք ա։ Նոր անգլերեն սովորողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.01.2019), unknown (30.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Դելֆին դը Վիգան ֊ «Ոչինչ չի հակադրվում գիշերվան»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Վաղուց էր՝ ֆրանսիական գրականություն չէի կարդացել։ Հունիսին Փարիզում եղած ժամանակ գրախանութներից մեկում աչքովս ընկավ։ Հեղինակի մասին էլ գիտեի, որովհետև էս տարի Լուիզիանայի գրական փառատոնին էր գալու։ Տենց, որոշեցի առնել, ու հիմա կարդում եմ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Մայրս կապույտ էր, մոխրին խառնված կապույտ, ձեռքերը զարմանալիորեն ավելի մուգ, քան դեմքը։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
96/400

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Ահագին չոր գրված գիրք ա։ Ոնց որ ժուռնալիստ գրած լինի, բայց զարմանալի ա, թե ոնց ա ինքը որպես հեղինակ փորձում էմոցիոնալ հեռավորություն պահել տեքստից, ու դրանով տեքստն ավելի ազդեցիկ ա դառնում։ Իհարկե էս ֆրանսիական գրականության նոր թրենդը՝ ինքնագեղարվեստական գրականությունը, ահագին հետաքրքիր ա, բայց հետաքրքիր ա, որ էս ժանրում ինչ կարդացել եմ, բոլորն ինչ֊որ ընդհանուր գիծ ունեն, ու դա մենակ ինքնագեղարվեստականությունը չի, նաև գրելաոճն ա։ Երևի պետք ա որոշակի չորություն ունենալ սեփական պատմությունից հեռավորություն պահելու համար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Սալլի Ռունի ֊ «Նորմալ մարդիկ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
«Զրույց ընկերների հետ» գիրքը կարդալու ընթացքում հայտնաբերեցի, որ հեղինակի նոր գիրքը ճամփին ա։ Նախապատվիրեցի ու սկսեցի սպասել։  Թողարկման օրվանից՝ օգոստոսի 30֊ից հետո տեղ հասավ։ Անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե երբ պիտի սկսեմ, բայց արանքում երկու գիրք կար։ Քանի որ նախորդ գիրքը մեղմ ասած ահավոր դուրս էկլ էր, համբերությունս էլ չէր հերիքում։ Ընթացքում էլ Մորթենն էլ կարդաց, սկսեց ջիջիլ գցել։ Ու էդպես, մի կերպ երեք շաբաթ ձգեցի, մինչև մյուս երկու գրքերը վերջացրեցի ու էս մեկը սկսեցի։
*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Մարիանը բացում է դուռը, երբ Քոնելը դռան զանգը տալիս է։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
106/260

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ։ Առաջին երեսուն էջը հիասթափեցնող էր, ու անընդհատ մտածում էի՝ ափսոս, Ռունիի երկրորդ գիրքն արդեն էն չի։ Բայց հետո մեկ էլ էն աստիճանի կպավ, որ էլ պոկ չի գալիս։ Էն կարգի, որ ասենք ուզում եմ կիսատ թողնել զուտ որովհետև էլ չեմ դիմանում էն հուզական ազդեցությանը, որ էս գիրքն ունի ինձ վրա։ Խելագարվելու գիրք ա։ Ոնց որ մեր սերնդի բոլոր տեսակի խնդիրները հավաքած, մի տեղում լցրած լինի։ Դրան էլ ավելացրած Դուբլին ու Թրինիթի ու դրանց հետ առաջացող բոլոր ասոցիացիաները։ Չգիտեմ՝էլ ոնց պիտի լինի գիրքը, որ ինձ վրա կարողանա սենց ազդել։

----------

Progart (30.09.2018), Ուլուանա (28.09.2018)

----------


## Katka

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Кевин Келли Неизбежно

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
վերջերս ավելի ու ավելի շատ են ձգում արհեստական ինտելեկտի  ու մոտ ապագայի վերաբերյալ գրքերը, ֆուտուրոլոգների կանխատեսումները

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
չեմ հիշում...

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
68
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Տպավորված եմ. ու մտածում ես ինչքան բան ա փոխվելու, պատկերացնում, որ winter is coming)))

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Քաթրին Լալլի ֊ «Ձվի կճեպներ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Հանկարծակի իմացա, որ հեղինակը Թրինիթիում հավաքարար էր աշխատում, երբ իմացել էր, որ իր անդրանիկ գրքի համար Թրինիթիից Ռունիի մրցանակի է արժանացել։ Մտածեցի՝ պետք է կարդալ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Երբ վերադառնում եմ տատիկիս քրոջ տուն իր աճյունամոխրով, օդն անվստահ է թվում, կարծես չգիտի, թե հետս ինչպես վարվի։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
124/263

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Բարդ ա․․․ մի գրքում զետեղված ա հեքիաթ, գավառագիտություն, անձնական ողբերգություն, հոգեբանական թրիլլեր, սարսռացնող ռեալիզմ, անծայր հույս ու անտակ հուսահատություն․․․ գիտեմ, անհնարին ա, բայց կա՛։ Որ չիմանայի հեղինակի առաջին գիրքն ա, երբեք չէի հավատա․ մոգական վարպետությամբ գրված գործ է․․․ զարմանալի չի, որ իռլանական գրական իրականության մեջ հենց սա է արժանացել Ռունիի մրցանակի։ Երկու ավելի կոնկրետ տպավորությամբ ամփոփեմ կարծիքս․․․

Չեմ սիրում քաղաքի մասին գրքեր (քաղաքային գավառագիտությո՞ւն), նույնիսկ սիրվածս հեղինակների կողմից գրվածները դժվար եմ կարդում, քանի որ այդ քաղաքին տեր կանգնող գրողի հույզերն ու սերը դժվար եմ կիսում։ Այս գործից հետո երբեք չեղածս Դուբլինը երազածս այցելությունների շարքում իր հաստատուն տեղն ունի․ շուտով․․․ 

Չեմ վերջացնելու գիրքը․ վախենում եմ ավարտվի։ Ուզում եմ գրկեմ և՛ գիրքը, և՛ Քաթրինին, և՛ Վիվիանին, և՛ (քիթս փակած) Փենելոփին․․․ և՛ մյուս Վիվիանին, և՛ Դուբլինը, և՛ աթոռները՝ հատ-հատ․․․ ու վախում եմ, որ գիրքը ավարտվի։ Կողքի եմ դնում, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց վերադառնամ ու սկզբից սկսեմ և նորից չավարտեմ, հետո նորից ու նորից՝ մինչև հեղինակի երկրորդ գիրքը լույս չտեսնի։ Իսկ մինչ այդ, ցանկումս հաջորդն ավելի «նորմալ մարդկանց» մասին գործն է։  :Wink:

----------

LisBeth (22.11.2018), Smokie (12.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (16.11.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

1. Le Guin - The Dispossessed

2. Ուզում էի գրպանային գիրք պատվիրեմ, նայեցի իմ ուզածը չկար, սա պատվիրեցի, քանզի հեղինակի Վինթերզ քինգը կարդացել էի ու սահմռկեցուցիչ տրամի տակ էի մնացել։ 

3․ There was a wall... 

4. 21 ու միանգամից կարծքիս էլ էս պունկտի տակ ․․․նոր եմ սկսել, բայց զգում եմ որ սա էն գրքերից ա, որոնց մեջ խրվելու համար առանձնակի ջանք թափել պետք չի։ Շատ ջերմ զգացմունքներ չի առաջացնում, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա։ Էն ինչ պետք ա։ Հնարավոր ա շարունակեմ դեգերել իրա ստեղծած տիեզերքով, ցիկլում ևս մի քանիսը կա, սա ըստ տարեթվերի՝ երկրորդն ա։ 
 Կանանց դերի մասին երկու մոլորակի միջև եղած կոնտրաստի վրա ահագին սրամիտ դիալոգներ ու խորքային մտքեր կար կառուցած։ Ըմ, դեռ այսքանը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Խոսե Էդուարդո Ագուալուսա ֊ «Մոռացության ընդհանուր տեսություն»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ամիսներ առաջ երբ գրական փառատոն էի գնացել, էնպես ստացվեց, որ իվենթներից մեկի գրողներից մեկը չէր գալու։ Դրա փոխարեն ինձ անվճար տոմս առաջարկեցին մեկ այլ իվենթի համար, որտեղ Խոսե Էդուարդո Ագուալուսան էր լինելու։ Չնայած որ հեղինակը փառատոնի կարևորագույն դեմքերից էր, մատների արանքով էի նայել ու ի սկզբանե չէի ծրագրել գնալ իրա իվենթին։ Բայց դե հանուն անվճար տոմսի գնացի։ Ու չփոշմանեցի։ Զրույցն ահագին հետաքրքիր անցավ։ էն կարգի, որ ուզեցի գիրքն առնել (իսկ էսպիսի բաներ գրական փառատոններում հազվադեպ ա լինում. սովորաբար գնում են էն գրողների իվենթներին, որոնցով առնվազն հետաքրքրված եմ)։ Հետն էլ գրքի թարգմանիչը կողքս նստած էր, ինքն էլ ասեց, որ լավ գիրք ա։ Նենց պատկառելի մարդ էր էրևում, որ չէի կարա չհավատայի։ Ու տենց գիրքը առա, ավելացրի էս տարի կարդացվելիք գրքերի ցանկին։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
*
Լյուդովիկան չէր սիրում երկնքին նայել։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
80/278

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*
Գիրքը Անգոլայի հեղափոխության մասին ա, ու էդ հեղափոխության ժամանակ տան շուրջը պատ կառուցած ու քսանութ տարի պատերի ներսում մնացած մի կնոջ պատմություն ա։ Ահագին հուզիչ ու միաժամանակ ցավեցնող, տեղ֊տեղ նաև ծիծաղելի պատմություն ա։ Ահավոր լավ գիրք ա։

----------

Progart (16.01.2019), Smokie (12.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ռոբերտո Բոլանյո ֊ «2666»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Անցյալ տարի Ծննդյան տոներին նվեր էի ստացել ինչ֊որ տեղ նաև որպես ներվայնացնող նվեր, որովհետև հսկայական գիրք ա, ու հաստատ իմ կամքով դժվար վերցնեի էս գիրքը, որ կարդայի, իսկ նվերը պարտավորեցնող ա։ Դե հետո էլ ինչքան իրան հարգող արվեստագետ կա, անընդհատ Բոլանյոյի անունն ա տալիս որպես իրանց կարդացած լավագույն գրողի։ Կարդամ, հասկանամ՝ ինչու՞ են իրանով տենց հիացած։ Կարող ա ես էլ հիանամ, մարդ ես։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
*
Առաջին անգամ, երբ Ժան֊Կլոդ Պելետիեն Բեննո ֆոն Արշիմոլդի կարդաց, 1980թ. Ծննդյան տոներն էին, Փարիզում, երբ տասնինը տարեկան էր ու գերմանական գրականություն էր սովորում։
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
14/898

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*
Ուրեմն իրիկվա յան ճամփեքին գիրքը բացում ես, որ ուղեղդ մի քիչ հանգստանա, ու կարդում ես պրոֆեսորների, կոնֆերանսների ու գիտական հոդվածների մասին։ Ընտիր ա, չէ՞։ Պրծում չկա։ Գիրքը գրված ա նենց տոնով ու ոճով, որ ոնց որ թերթ կարդաս, ոնց որ լուրերի հաղորդում լինի։ Հետն էլ ահագին դանդաղ ա կարդացվում, ու փոքր ֆոնտը հեչ չի լավացնում վիճակը։ Իհարկե ընկել եմ, պիտի քաշեմ։ Բայց ասեցի՝ մի քիչ ստեղ նվնվամ, գնամ, շարունակեմ։

----------

Jarre (20.12.2018)

----------


## unknown

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Анна Гавальда. Луис Мариано, или Глоток свободы

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Համացանցում պատահական տեսա:

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Я еще и в машину-то сесть не успела, только нагнулась и открыла дверцу, как моя дорогая невестка накинулась на меня:
— Ну сколько можно тебя дожидаться!.. Ты что, не слышала, мы уже десять минут тут тебе гудим!

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
2/52

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Սկիզբը խոստումնալիցա...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.01.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
> Анна Гавальда. Луис Мариано, или Глоток свободы
> 
> *2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
> Համացանցում պատահական տեսա:
> 
> *3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
> Я еще и в машину-то сесть не успела, только нагнулась и открыла дверцу, как моя дорогая невестка накинулась на меня:
> — Ну сколько можно тебя дожидаться!.. Ты что, не слышала, мы уже десять минут тут тебе гудим!
> ...


Լավն ա Գավալդան, բայց էս գիրքը չեմ կարդացել։ Լավ հիշեցում էր իրա գոյության մասին, գնամ, տեսնեմ վերջին տարիներին ինչ ա գրել։
Ի դեպ, ակումբում թեմա կա իրա մասին։

----------

unknown (29.01.2019)

----------


## romanista

Դոստոևսկու Ապուշը: Ռուսական գրականություն շատ քիչ եմ կարդացել, նախապատվությունը տալով բրիտանականին ավելի շատ: Հիմա որոշել եմ լրացնել բացը, սկսելով դասական վեպերից)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Դորթե Նորս ֊ «Հայելի, ուս, ազդանշան»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Մեր ընթերցանության ակումբի հերթական գիրքն ա։ Դե Նորսից էլ երկու ուրիշ գիրք կարդացել էի, նենց որ դեմ չէի բուքերյան մրցանակի շորթլիսթում հայտնված գործն էլ կարդալ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը) 
*
Սոնյան նստած է մեքենայում, ու մոտը բառարան կա։
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
*
48/198

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
*
Գիրքը քառասունն անց կնոջ՝ մեքենա վարել սովորելու (կամ դրա անկարողության) մասին ա։ Տիպիկ նորսական՝ հումորը տեղը, ձենով խնդալով կարդում եմ, բայց առայժմ մի տեսակ չի կպնում, չնայած Նորսին լավ իմանալով՝ սյուժեն իրա թույլ կողմն ա, երևի դրանից չի կպնում։

----------

Նիկեա (13.02.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Դենիել Քիզ-«Ծաղիկներ Էլջերնոնի համար» 
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա 
եսիմ,Կարդալու միտք չունեի,երբ գիրքը ձեռքս վերցրի
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում 
Չեմ հիշում
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
կեսերն եմ
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Նայածս ֆիլմերից ու կարդացածս գրքերից ոչ մեկը էսքան ծանր չեմ տարել(երևի),գլխավոր կերպարի հետ շնչում-արտաշնչում եմ

----------

unknown (21.05.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Քաթրիոնա Լալլի ֊ «Ձվի կճեպներ»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ստեղից ավելացրել էի կարդալիքներիս ցանկում։ Գիրքը թեթև ա (քաշով), ճամփեքին կարդալու համար հարմար բան ա։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Երբ վերադառնում եմ տատիկիս քրոջ տուն իր աճյունամոխրով, օդն անվստահ է թվում, կարծես չգիտի, թե հետս ինչպես վարվի։ (Ծլնգից քոփի֊փեյսթ  :LOL:  )

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
120/220

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Դուբլինում թափառումներով ու անվերջ ինչ֊որ բան փնտրելով կանաից «Ուլիսես» ա հիշեցնում։ Էնքան հավես ա էս գիրքը կարդալը. փողոցները բոլորը ծանոթ են, էդ փողոցներում գտնվող տարբեր վայրերն էլ, անգամ չաշխատող ցուցանակներն ու հանրային զուգարանը (ով էղել ա Դուբլինում, կիմանա, որ զուգարաններն էնտեղ լուրջ խնդիր են  :LOL:  )։ Գլխավոր հերոսի հետ մտովի անցնում եմ էդ բոլոր փողոցներով, այգիներով, շենքերով, անգամ գիտեմ, թե որտեղ ա ինքը ապրում։ Էս գիրքը ահավոր ծիծաղելի ա, էն աստիճանի, որ ձենով ծիծաղում եմ։ Բայց տխուր ծիծաղ ա, ողբերգական ծիծաղ ա։ Էնքան դժվար բան ծիծաղն ու ողբերգությունը համատեղելը, բայց իռլանդացիների մոտ լավ ա ստացվում, էս գրքում՝ հատկապես։ 
Ու «Ձվի կճեպների» կայֆը նաև էն ա, որ ահավոր իռլանդական ա ամեն իմաստով։ Ժամանակակից իռլանդական գրականության մեջ չես հանդիպի լեպրիկոնների, չեյնջլինգների ու բանշիների։ Իսկ էստեղ կան իրանք։ 

Գրքի հիմնական թերությունն էն ա, որ սյուժե չունի (կամ էլ ունի, բայց մենակ պատմողը գիտի դրա մասին)։ Սյուժե չունենալը հենց Դուբլինն ու իռլանդականությունը ու գրքի բուն թեման՝ հասարակությունից մեկուսացվածությունը, տարբեր լինելը, կոմպենսացնում են։

----------

ivy (14.03.2019), Progart (14.03.2019), Skeptic (15.03.2019), Ծլնգ (14.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ալա ալ-Ասուանի ֊ «Յակուբյանի շենքը»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Իմ բազմաթիվ ընթերցանության ակումբներից մեկի էս ամսվա գիրքն ա։ Վերնագիրը հետաքրքրեց, փորփրեցի։ Մի քիչ էլ Շինին հարցաքննեցի ու որոշեցի կարդալ ու էս ամիս միանալ քննարկմանը։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Տարածությունը Բահլար նրբանցքից, որտեղ ապրում է Զաքի բեկ ադ-Դասուկին, մինչև նրա օֆիսը Յակուբյանի շենքում, չի գերազանցում հարյուր մետրը, սակայն նա ամեն առավոտ այդ ճանապարհը անցնում է մեկ ժամում: (կներեք ոչ գեղարվեստական թարգմանության համար)։
Շինից եմ քոփի֊փեյսթել  :Jpit: 

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
43%

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Հետաքրքիր ա մեկ֊մեկ մեզ ծանոթ մշակույթներից պոկվելը ու այլ մշակույթների ծանոթանալը, հատկապես երբ շատ բաներով էդ ուրիշ մշակույթները չեն էլ տարբերվում։ Արագ ա կարդացվում։ Տեղ֊տեղ կանխատեսելի ա։ Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ոնց որ թե ոչ մի գլխավոր կերպար չունի։ Էդպիսի գրքերը հազվադեպ են աշխատում։ Էս մեկը ոնց որ աշխատում ա։ Թարգմանությունը մի քիչ ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա։ Շատ ա արևմտականացրած։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.07.2019), Smokie (12.04.2019), Շինարար (12.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ջենին Կապո՛ Քրուսեթ ֊ «Տունդ օտարների մեջ սարքիր» (Jennine Capó Crucet "Make your home among strangers")

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Կոլեգայիս խորհուրդով։


3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
ՋՐԱՆՑՔՆԵՐԸ ԶԻԳԶԱԳԱՁԵՎ ԱՆՑՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ ԱՅՆ ՔԱՂԱՔՈՎ ՄԵԿ, որին ես տուն էի անվանում։

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
12%

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Չեմ կարդում, այլ ապրում եմ գրքի միջով։  Ամեն ինչը շոշափելիի մակարդակի ռեալ ա, բայց և տրանսզգայական։ Մի ձև հա՛մ ուզում եմ հեղինակի կենսագրականը լինի (գիտեմ, որ կա՛), համ էլ ուզում եմ, որ հեղինակը իր կենսագրականից կարողանա դուրս գալ նույն երևակայական հարստությամբ՝ իր հետագա գործերում։

----------

unknown (21.05.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Լինդա Բոստրյոմ Կնաուսգորդ ֊ «Բարի գալուստ Ամերիկա»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Հեղինակի մասին առաջին անգամ լսեցի Օրհուսի գրական փառատոնի ժամանակ։ Անկեղծ ասած, չէի գնա իր միջոցառմանը, եթե մի փոքրիկ դետալ չպարզվեր. փառատոնի մարկետինգային բոլոր պոստերներում Լինդան ներկայացված էր բավական հետաքրքիր արտաքինով երիտասարդ կնոջ լուսանկարով։ Գուգլելուց հետո պարզեցինք, որ Լինդան հիմա քառասունվեց֊քառասունյոթ տարեկան է (ու էդքան էլ երևում է), իսկ նկարը՝ ահագին հին։ Հետաքրքիր էր պարզելը, թե ինչու է այդ տարիքի կինն էդպիսի լուսանկարով ներկայանում։ Հետն էլ իմացա, որ բավական աղմկահարույց գրող Կառլ Օվե Կնաուսգորդի նախկին կինն է։ Մի խոսքով, գնացինք հարցազրույցին։ Ընթացքում շվեդերեն֊դանիերենի արանքում կորել էի, Լինդայի ասածները գրեթե չէի հասկանում։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում որոշեցի գիրքն առնել։ Ընկերս, որ շվեդերեն նորմալ հասկանում է, ասաց, որ կարդացած հատվածների լեզուն լրիվ վերջն էր ու որ Լինդան ահագին լուրջ գրողի տպավորություն թողեց։ Նաև պարզել էի, որ նախկին ամուսինը իր «Իմ պայքարը» վեպի վեցերորդ հատորում Լինդայի հոգեկան խնդիրներն է մանրամասն նկարագրել՝ էդպիսով նրան դնելով բավական խոցելի իրավիճակում։ Դե հետո էլ մտածելով ուրիշի անձնականն էդպես բաց֊բրախ գրքում դնելու էթիկական կողմերի մասին՝ որոշեցի բոյկոտել Կառլ Օվե Կնաուսգորդի գրականությունը ու տեսնել՝ ինչ է գրում նախկին կինը։ Ու էդպես «Բարի գալուստ Ամերիկան» հայտնվեց իմ գրադարակում, իսկ «Հելիոս աղետը» նվիրեցի ընկերուհուս։ 


3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Վաղուց դադարել եմ խոսել։ Բոլորը սովորել են դրան։ Մայրս, եղբայրս։ Հայրս մահացել է, հետևաբար չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կասեր։ Երևի ժառանգական է։

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
1/92  :Jpit: 

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Դե մի էջ կարդալուց հետո դժվար ա կարծիք հայտնելը  :Jpit:  Բայց լեզուն իրոք ուժեղ ա, չնայած որ թարգմանություն եմ կարդում (բայց շվեդերենից դանիերենը չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա թարգմանություն, ինչքանով օրիգինալ  :LOL:  )

----------

Sambitbaba (01.07.2019), Smokie (24.07.2019), Նիկեա (01.07.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

1․ Joseph Heller - Catch 22
2. Շատ շուտ ինչ որ ակցիայով հեղինակից երկու գիրք էի գնել ռուսերեն։ Կարդացի ու սիրահարվեցի։ Որոշեցի որ իրա գլուխգործոցը պետք ա կարդալ։ Հազվադեպ ա լինում որ մի հեղինակից սենց վրա վրա մի քանի գիրք կարդամ։
3․ It was love at first sight.
4. 83/569
5. Էս գիրքը խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ծառայել են բանակում, ովքեր չեն ծառայել ու ընդհանրապես բոլորին։ Ինչու Բանակում ծառայածներին՝ լսածս ու կարդացածս պատմությունները, թերևս ավելի քիչ սարկաստիկ, բայց ընդհանրություն ունեն գրքում կատարվողների հետ։
 Շատ հիշվող ու հեգնական կերպարներ, էլ չասեմ գլխավոր հերոսի մասին, հզոր ա, ինքը լյարդի հետ խնդիրներ ունի, բայց չունի, քանի որ ինքը ավելի լավ ա քան լյարդի հետ խնդիրներ ունեցողները, այսինքն ավելի վատ չի, եթե դուք Մայլօն չեք ապա կհասկանաք ինչ եմ ասում  :Jpit:  մեկ էլ շատ ա սիրում նամակներ խմբագրել։ Դե իսկ բոլոր պրիտենզիաների պատասխան Catch 22- ն մի հատ պարադոքս ա, որ կայանում ա նրանում, որ օրինակ եթե յանդ տարած ա, դու չես կարա թռիչքներ անես, բայց որպես գիժ փակելու համար, պետք ա գնաս դիմես, եթե դիմում ես ուրեմն յանդ տարած չի, քանի որ չես ուզում մեռնես, իսկ քանի որ յանդ տարած չի պինի թռնես ։)) Մի խոսքով սաղի յանը տարած ա։ Վայելում եմ․․․

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2019), Jarre (08.11.2019), Sambitbaba (02.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Միշել Ուելբեք - «Տարրական մասնիկներ՞

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Շատ տարիներ առաջ Ուելբեքի գոյության մասին իմացա, երբ Գոնկուր գրական մրցանակ ստացավ։ Էն ժամանակվանից ուզում էի կարդալ, հա հետաձգվում էր։ Հետո հայտնաբերեցի, որ եղբայրս մեկը մյուսի հետևից նրա բոլոր գրքերը կարդում է։ Հորս հետ էլ խորհրդակցեցի։ Երկուսն էլ հավեսով խորհուրդ էին տալիս։ Դրան գումարած, որ էս տարի նոր գիրքը լույս տեսավ, ու ահագին շուխուռ էր շուրջը։ Հետո էլ որ պիտի Կանադայում ու Ֆրանսիայում գտնվեի ամառվա մի մասը, ֆրանսերենս թափ տալու կարիք ուներ։ Վերջը, որոշեցի, որ Ուելբեքին շանս տալու ժամանակն է։


3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
1998 թվի հուլիսի մեկը չորեքշաբթի էր։

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
140/394

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Ահավոր ա։ Ուելբեքը ոնց որ զոռով ուզենա պրովոկացիոն բաներ գրել, որ ընթերցողին ջղայնացնի։ Ասենք, օրինակ, ամեն կին կերպարի նկարագրելիս պարտադիր ներկայացնում ա, թե ինչ տիպի կրծքեր ունի։ Գրքի կանայք ընդհանրապես ծայրահեղ առարկայացված են։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինքն իրականում նման սեքսիստական հայացքներ ունի, թե պրովոկացիայի համար ա սենց բաներ գրում։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում ահագին ներվայնանում եմ (չնայած ինձ զգուշացրել էին, որ ահագին աջ գրող ա)։ Ու հենց էդ ա պատճառը, որ էս երկու ամսում էդքան քիչ եմ առաջ գնացել։ Ամեն դեպքում, փորձեմ շուտով վերջացնել, որ սկսեմ նորմալ գրքեր կարդալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
«Գետաբերանին» (խառը հեղինակներ)

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Էս անտեր Ուելբեքի գիրքը վերջացնելուց հետո ինձ շտապ անտիդոտ էր պետք, իսկ ես Օրհուսում էի։ Էստեղ սենյակումս մենակ մի գիրք կար, որ կարար որպես անտիդոտ ծառայեր։ Ու մեկ ա, պիտի կարդայի. ամիսներ առաջ առել էի, հեղինակներին խոստացել, որ կկարդամ։



3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
«Մի օր Օրհուս կգնամ»։

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
38/172

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Նենց հավես հարազատության զգացում ա մի գիրք կարդալը, որի իրադարձությունները քեզ քաջ ծանոթ վայրերում են տեղի ունենում՝ սկսած քո ամենօրյա գնումների սուպերմարկետից, վերջացրած համալսարանով։ Ու նաև հավես ա, որ բոլոր հեղինակներին քչից֊շատից ճանաչում ես, ոմանց ձեռագիրն ու սևագրերը շատ լավ գիտես։ Կարդալուց ոնց որ իրենց ձայնով կարդաս։ Իրոք էդ տոքսիկ գրքից հետո սա մի հրաշալի բան ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Էչե Տեմելկուրան - «Ինչպես կորցնել երկիրը. յոթ քայլ ժողովրդավարությունից բռնապետություն»

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ընկերուհուս խորհրդով։ 



3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
The fighter jets are breaking the dark sky into giant geometric pieces as if the air were a solid object.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
226/272

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ասեմ։ Նախ, շատ հազվադեպ ա պատահում, որ ոչ գեղարվեստական գիրքը սենց կլանված կարդամ։ Հետո, Տեմելկուրանը ահավոր լավ գրող ա։ Չնայած որ թեման ահավոր դեպրեսիվ ու հուսահատ ա, ինքը էնքան սիրուն ա գրել գիրքը, որ վայր դնել չի լինում։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ աջ պոպուլիզմի ծաղկման մասին ա գիրքը։ Կենտրոնացել ա Թուրքիայի ու Էրդողանի օրինակի վրա, բայց նաև վերլուծում ա Թրամփին ու Բրեքսիտը ու ժողովրդավարության այլ անկումներ։ Ամենաահավորն էն ա, որ իր նկարագրած տարրերը Հայաստանում էլ կարելի ա նկատել թե՛ ՀՀԿ֊ի կառավարած տարիներին, թե՛ հեղափոխությունից հետո։ Ուղղակի Հայաստանում դեռ էդ բոլորի ծիլերն են։ Բայց վախենալու ա, թե ինչ կարա դառնա էդ ամենը։ Գիրքը հուսահատ չի, հույս տալիս ա։ Չեմ սփոյլի, չեմ ասի, թե հույսը որտեղ ա։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ։

----------

Ներսես_AM (08.10.2019), Տրիբուն (02.10.2019)

----------


## unknown

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Ренсом Риггз. Дом странных детей

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Համացանցում մեջբերում տեսա հետաքրքրեց:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Не успел я принять тот факт, что меня ждет самая обыкновенная жизнь, как начали происходить совершенно незаурядные события.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
55/79
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Հետաքրքիր գիրք է, նկարներով...վաղուց նկարներով գիրք չէի կարդացել

----------

Meme (26.10.2019)

----------


## unknown

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Фэнни Флэгг - О чем весь город говорит  

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Խորհուրդ են տվել կարդալ

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Что вам сказать об этом городке? Окажись вы там проездом, вы, наверное, сочли бы его обычным заштатным городишкой, но это не так.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
30/69

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Տպավորված եմ անչափ, եթե չլիներ գործի տեղը կարդալու պահը երևի վերջացրած կլինեի, բայց քանի որ ժամանակս չի հերիքում տանը կարդալ ու գործի տեղնել մի քանի րոպե կարող եմ հատկացնել ընթերցանությանը դանդաղ եմ կարդում բայց շատ հաճույքով կլանումա ու հա ուզում եմ շարունակեմ ու ամեն ազատ րոպե կարդում եմ...

----------


## Շինարար

> 1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
> Օրհան Փամուկի «Ձյունը»
> 2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
> Եսի՞մ: Տանը կար, ասեցի՝ տեսնեմ ինչ ա: Վերջիվերջո, հեղինակը նոբելիստ ա:
> 3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
> The silence of snow, thought the man sitting just behind the bus-driver.
> 4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
> 138
> 5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
> Սկզբում դժվար էր կարդացվում, չէի ջոգում՝ ինչ ա ուզում ասած լինի, բայց հիմա արդեն նորմալոտ ա: Հետաքրքիր ա Թուրքիայի հետ ավելի մոտիկից ծանոթանալը:


Հետաքրքիր ա վերջնական կարծիքդ: Պիտի որ դու րդ եկած չլինի, հատկապես եթե Սևակ չես սիրում: Ես չկարողացա կարդամ, ամեն բան տեղին, ամեն պատկեր մտածված խնամքով, լավ աշխատված,  բայց էդ ջիգերն ու ջանքերը աչք են մտնում, էն որ ամեն պատկերից հետո մտածում ես` ախ հա, էս դրա համար ա ուրեմն տենց: Ոնց որ ակադեմիկ գրած լինի, ոչ մի ինքնաբուխություն,  ոչինչ ինքնին: Մի այլ կարգի հոգնեցրեց ու ձանձրացրեց: Մեկ էլ տենց հոգնել Ուլիսեսի հայերեն թարգմանությունից, էս դեպքում թարգմանչի տվայտանքներն էին ակնառու ու տհաճորեն հոգնեցնող, Փամուկի դեպքում թարգմանության խնդիր չի, այլ զուտ հեղինակի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր ա վերջնական կարծիքդ: Պիտի որ դու րդ եկած չլինի, հատկապես եթե Սևակ չես սիրում: Ես չկարողացա կարդամ, ամեն բան տեղին, ամեն պատկեր մտածված խնամքով, լավ աշխատված,  բայց էդ ջիգերն ու ջանքերը աչք են մտնում, էն որ ամեն պատկերից հետո մտածում ես` ախ հա, էս դրա համար ա ուրեմն տենց: Ոնց որ ակադեմիկ գրած լինի, ոչ մի ինքնաբուխություն,  ոչինչ ինքնին: Մի այլ կարգի հոգնեցրեց ու ձանձրացրեց: Մեկ էլ տենց հոգնել Ուլիսեսի հայերեն թարգմանությունից, էս դեպքում թարգմանչի տվայտանքներն էին ակնառու ու տհաճորեն հոգնեցնող, Փամուկի դեպքում թարգմանության խնդիր չի, այլ զուտ հեղինակի:


Ահագին ժամանակ ա անցել, հիմա լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավորապես նույնը։ Բավական չոր եմ հիշում, զոռով կարդացվող, որ մի տեսակ չի կպնում։ Մեկ էլ մեջը մի սիրային պատմություն կար, ոնց որ զոռով խցկած լիներ, որ էդ չորությունը մի քիչ փափկացներ, բայց դա էլ ավելորդ սենտիմենտալություն էր հաղորդում։ Մի տեսակ իմը չէր էդ գիրքը, ու դրա պատճառով Փամուկից ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ փորձել կարդալ, բայց շատ եմ ուզում։ Դու ուրիշ բան կարդացե՞լ ես։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ահագին ժամանակ ա անցել, հիմա լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավորապես նույնը։ Բավական չոր եմ հիշում, զոռով կարդացվող, որ մի տեսակ չի կպնում։ Մեկ էլ մեջը մի սիրային պատմություն կար, ոնց որ զոռով խցկած լիներ, որ էդ չորությունը մի քիչ փափկացներ, բայց դա էլ ավելորդ սենտիմենտալություն էր հաղորդում։ Մի տեսակ իմը չէր էդ գիրքը, ու դրա պատճառով Փամուկից ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ փորձել կարդալ, բայց շատ եմ ուզում։ Դու ուրիշ բան կարդացե՞լ ես։


Չէ էլ ուրիշ բան չի էլ ձգել, որ կարդամ: Գուցե հետո վերադառնամ, բայց դժվար: Ավելի լավ ա ուրիշ գրողներ փորձեմ, արդեն ինձ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ իմ հեղինակը չի Փամուկը՝ դասը լավ սերտած բայց ջիգերը թաքցնել չկարողացող դպրոցականի իր ոճով: Եթե դպրոցականի դեպքում է ջիգերը անգլերեն ասած նույնիսկ cute ա նայվում, Նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկիր գրողիդեպքում ուղղակի ձանձրալի ա դարձնում գրվածքը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ էլ ուրիշ բան չի էլ ձգել, որ կարդամ: Գուցե հետո վերադառնամ, բայց դժվար: Ավելի լավ ա ուրիշ գրողներ փորձեմ, արդեն ինձ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ իմ հեղինակը չի Փամուկը՝ դասը լավ սերտած բայց ջիգերը թաքցնել չկարողացող դպրոցականի իր ոճով: Եթե դպրոցականի դեպքում է ջիգերը անգլերեն ասած նույնիսկ cute ա նայվում, Նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկիր գրողիդեպքում ուղղակի ձանձրալի ա դարձնում գրվածքը:


Դե Նոբելյանը քաղաքական ա, միշտ չի, որ իրոք լավ հեղինակներն են ստանում։

----------


## Մուշու

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Կաձուո Իսիգուրո- «Թաղված հսկան» (The Buried Giant)

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Իսիգուրոյի «Բաց մի թող ինձ» (Never Let Me Go) գիրքը շատ էի հավանել, որոշեցի մի գործ էլ կարդալ։ 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Извилистую тропинку или сонный луг, которыми Англия позже прославилась, вам пришлось бы еще поискать. Вместо них на многие мили вокруг расстилались земли пустынные и невозделанные, изредка перемежавшиеся неторными тропами по скалистым горам или мрачным заболоченным пустошам.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

276/548

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Գիրքը հետաքրքիր ա, բայց դանդաղ ա առաջ գնում։ Ավարտը իմանալով հանդերձ շարունակում եմ կարդալ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2019), Նիկեա (10.12.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Ջինա Ռիփոն - «Գենդերացված ուղեղը» (The Gendered Brain)

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ուրեմն Ջինա Ռիփոնը Կոպենհագենում բավական ազդեցիկ դասախոսություն կարդաց, էդպես իմացա իր արած գիտության մասին։ Պարզվում ա՝ ինքը նաև BBC-ի դոկումենտալի հետևում կանգնած մարդկանցից ա, որ @Nerses_am -ն էր խորհուրդ տվել։ Մի խոսքով, իր գիտությամբ հետաքրքրվեցի, բայց երևի գրքին ձեռք չէի տա, եթե դասախոսությունից ընդամենը մի շաբաթ անց լրիվ գիտական միջավայրում մի գիտնական չկանգներ, ասեր՝ տղամարդիկ կանանցից խելացի են, գիտությունն ա ցույց տալիս։ Հիմա էս գիրքը կարդում եմ, որ ինքս ինձ համապատասխան գիտելիքներով զինեմ ու Նոր տարուց հետո տեղը տեղին տեղադրեմ։



3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
For centuries, women’s brains have been weighed and measured and found wanting.
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
5/352

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Իհարկե դեռ ընդամենը մի քանի էջ եմ կարդացել, իսկ գրքի բովանդակությանն ընդհանուր առմամբ ծանոթ եմ, բայց դուրս գալիս ա, որ ամեն ինչ ասելիս կոնկրետ գիտական գրականության հղում ա անում։

----------

Quyr Qery (21.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Արտակ Հարությունյան - "Մեր միջի գազանը"
*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Վերջին տարում ստացածս միակ տպագիր գիրքն է, այն էլ նվեր է հեղինակից  :Smile: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
-Ավա'գ Հարությունյան, խմած ես?

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
66/160

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Լավն է, հատկապես թեթև հումորն ու սարկազմը  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.12.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (27.12.2019), Tiger29 (21.12.2019), unknown (26.12.2019), Շինարար (17.01.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Похороните меня за плинтусом, Павел Санаев

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Ուղարկել էին՝ ասելով, որ ես կհավանեմ:


3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Меня зовут Савальев Саша, я учусь во втором классе и живу у бабушки с дедушкой.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
31/74

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Գիրքն ինձ նենց տարօրինակ հարազատ է, երևի որ ես էլ եմ մեծացել կիսասովետական դաստիարակությամբ, դպրոցի ու բակի կյանքը, տատիս ու պապիս: Հատկապես, երբ պատմում է, ոնց է միամիտ ջնջում անում դպրոցական տետրում, ու տատին ածելիով սկսում է մաքրել էդ ջնջումը, ոնց են բժշկին կամ ուսուցչուհուն ինչ-որ նվեր տանում, ու գիտեն ում ավելի լավը, ում միջինը, տենց տանը առած դրած միշտ լինում է:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.12.2019), unknown (26.12.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Իզաբելլա Համմադ - «Փարիզեցին»

*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*
Ընկերս տարվա կեսը ծախսեց էս գիրքը կարդալու վրա, երբ վերջացրեց, խորհուրդ տվեց կարդալ, որ քննարկենք։ Պլյուս վերջերս ահագին խորացել եմ մերձավոր արևելյան կին գրողների գործերի մեջ, նենց որ մտածեցի, որ արժե կարդալ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Մարսել մեկնող նավում ևս մեկ արաբ կար։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
150/555

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Մի կողմից, ահագին կարևոր գիրք ա, որ էշ կերած-էշ մեծացած անգլալեզու աշխարհին պատմում ա Պաղեստինի մասին։ Անդրադառնում ա նաև հայոց ցեղասպանությանը։ Մյուս կողմից, ոնց որ Տոլստոյից ահագին ազդված լինի։ Ու եթե Տոլստոյի հանճարեղությունն ընկալվում ա հենց տասնիններորդ դարի կոնտեքստում, ապա անհաջող ձևով կապկած ոճը քսանմեկերորդ դարում մի տեսակ չի ուտվում։ Բայց դե շարունակեմ կարդալ, տեսնեմ ինչ ա լինում։

----------

Quyr Qery (27.12.2019), Varzor (27.12.2019)

----------


## Մուշու

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Էռնեստո Սաբատո - թունել

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Գրապահարանումս արդեն մեկ տարի է փոշի է հավաքում, որոշեցի ազատել գրքին փոշուց։ Գիրքը ես չեմ ընտրել, այն ինչ֊որ անծանոթուհու հետ փոխանակել եմ ՝ Աստվածաշնչի դիմաց սա է նվիրել։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
 <<... այնուամենայնիվ, գոյություն ուներ միայն մեկ թունել ՝ մութ և միայնակ. Այն, որ իմն էր>>։

Ճիշտ է սա հենց առաջին նախադասությունը չէ,այլ նախաբանն է, բայց կարծում եմ առաջին նախադասությունից ուժեղ էր։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
29/234( Բայց շատ փոքր էջ, կարծեմ A5 չափի)

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Գիրքը հենց նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ, բայց արդեն իսկ շատ եմ հավանում։ Հեղինակը պատմում է նկարչի մասին, ով գիրք է գրում իր կատարած սպանության մասին։ Կարծում եմ ամենաշատը ձգողը էն ա, որ հեղինակը ասես համոզում ա չկարդալ պատմությունը։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.01.2020), Varzor (12.01.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*

Միշել Ֆուկո «Խելագարության պատմություն»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 

Ֆուկոն ներկայումս ինձ ամենահետաքրքիր երկու փիլիսոփաներից մեկն ա՝ Էդվար Սաիդի հետ: Խելագարության թեման, եթե գիտությամբ հետագայում զբաղվեմ, ինձ ամենահետաքրքիր թեմաներից մեկն ա՝ տարբեր հիմարները, ցնդածները, տարօրինակները թատրոնում, հոգեբուժարանի պատկերումը թատրոնում և այլն: Ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ ա խելագարությունը: Նույնիսկ թատրոնից դուրս եթե մարդու ամենաօրյա գործունեությանը վերաբեվենք որպես ներկայացման՝ տարբեր տեսակի սոցիալական, կրոնական, գենդերային և այլն նորմերով սահմանված, ինչպես որոշ փիլիսոփաներ են պնդում, ասենք Ջուդիթ Բաթլերը, էդ նորմերից յուրաքանչյուր շեղման մենք նայում ենք որպես տարօրինակության: Յուրաքանչյուրս «նորմալ» վարքի մեր պատկերացումը, ներկայացման «նորմերի» մեր համալիրը ունենք, ու դրանցից շեղմանը վերաբերվում ենք որպես տարօրինակության: Քանի որ իմ անձնական սուբյեկտիվ ու խիստ վիճելի համոզմամբ մարդկային հասարակության գործունեությունը, ներկայացումը ամենատպավորիչ ու դիտարկելի կերպով բոլոր արվեստներից հենց թատրոնում ա անդրադառնում, հետաքրքիր կլիներ խորանալ էս թեմայի շուրջ: 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 

Գիրքը անգլերեն եմ կարդում, Ֆուկոն էլ մի շարք այլ ֆրանսիացի փիլիսոփաների պես տխրահռչակ ա՝ իր երկար նախադասություններով:

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*

57/590 ) Նշեցի իր տխրահռչակության մասին:

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Շատ եմ կարդացել քննադատություններ Ֆուկոյի մասին, որ էն ոլորտներից, որոնց մասին էսքան մեծ ուսումնասիրություններ է կատարում, ինքը իրականում լիովին տեղեկացված չէ, ավելի խոր գիտելիքներ են անհրաժեշտ և այլն: Եվ էս աշխատության մասին, և իր համարյա բոլոր աշխատությունների մասին նման պնդումներ կան: Բայց գիտե՞ք՝ ինչում եմ համոզվել: Ակադեմիական համարձակությունը ամենակարևոր հատկանիշներից մեկն ա՝ ինչ-որ ասելիք թողնելու համար, որը կշարժի գիտական միտքը: Որևէ ոլորտում հնարավոր չի, համենայն դեպս հումանիտար գիտություններում, այսպիսի խոշոր աշխատություններ կատարել ու վիճելի չլինել, խնդրահարույց չլինել: Ես հաճախ չեմ համաձայնում Ֆուկոյի հետ իր պնդումներում՝ օրինակ մտավորականների դերի մասին և այլն, բայց երկու էջ մարդուց կարդում ես, մի տարվա մտածելու նյութ ա տալիս: Ու պատահական չի, որ հումանիտար ոլորտում քսաներորդ դարի ամենաազդեցիկ ուսումնասիրողն ա: Սա արդեն վիճելի էլ չի: Նայեք ամենամեջբերվող գիտնականներին, ոչ միայն առաջին տեղում ա, այլ երևի ամենաքիչը մի հարյուր հազար անգամ ավելի շատ ա մեջբերվել, քան երկրորդ տեղում գտնվողը: Նույնիսկ կարծիքս կոնկրետ գործի մասին կարևոր չի, ամենակարևոր եզրահանգումս ինքս ինձ համար վերահաստատումն ա, որ էս կյանքում ցանկացած ոլորտում հաջողության հասնելու համար առաջին նախադրյալը համարձակությունն ա կամ ինքնավստահությունը, թե կուզեք, ինչից ես մի քիչ ավելի շատ կուզեի ունենալ, ավելի անկեղծ՝ խիստ կաղում եմ: 

Ակումբում էսքան ստեղծագործողներ ունենք, ինչքա՞ն ա եղել, որ ինչ-որ բան հղանաք գրելու, բայց ձեզ խելագարություն թվա, զգուշանաք արձագանքից, ի՞նչ կմտածեն, բայց սենց լա՞վ ա որ, սենց չափեմ-ձևեմ, նենց կտրեմ-թափեմ, վերջում կամ չգրեք կամ էլ էնքան կտրեք-թափեք դառնա լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Ինձ մոտ նույնը կատարվում ա գիտական աշխատանք կատարելիս: 

Ասենք՝ ոչխար գողանալու մասին Մաթևոսյանի էդքան ծավալուն վիպակ գրելու, Աշնան արևում՝ կայարանում տրուսիկ առնելու տեսարանը էդպես նկարագրելու և ինքնավստահորեն ընթերցողի դատին հանձնելու համար ահագին համարձակ մարդ պիտի լինի չէ՞: Մի խոսքով, եզրահանգումս կարճ՝ մարդ պիտի մի քիչ գիժ լինի:

Նույնիսկկ անձնական կյանքը քո ուզածով կառուցելու համար, նույնիսկ սեքսում համարձակություն ա պետք, չվախենալ առաջարկել, նախաձեռնել հանդիպումը կամ հարաբերությունների զարգացումը, եթե խոսքը անձնական կյանքի մասին ա, ազատություն տալ ցանկություններիդ, եթե խոսքը սեքսի մասին ա և այլն: Կատակելը նույնիսկ ինքնավստահություն ու համարձակություն ա պահանջում:

----------

Freeman (17.01.2020), Յոհաննես (17.01.2020), Ուլուանա (17.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> [B]Մի խոսքով, եզրահանգումս կարճ՝ մարդ պիտի մի քիչ գիժ լինի:


Մարդ մի քիչ պիտի թքած ունենա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ եմ կարդացել քննադատություններ Ֆուկոյի մասին, որ էն ոլորտներից, որոնց մասին էսքան մեծ ուսումնասիրություններ է կատարում, ինքը իրականում լիովին տեղեկացված չէ, ավելի խոր գիտելիքներ են անհրաժեշտ և այլն: Եվ էս աշխատության մասին, և իր համարյա բոլոր աշխատությունների մասին նման պնդումներ կան: Բայց գիտե՞ք՝ ինչում եմ համոզվել: Ակադեմիական համարձակությունը ամենակարևոր հատկանիշներից մեկն ա՝ ինչ-որ ասելիք թողնելու համար, որը կշարժի գիտական միտքը: Որևէ ոլորտում հնարավոր չի, համենայն դեպս հումանիտար գիտություններում, այսպիսի խոշոր աշխատություններ կատարել ու վիճելի չլինել, խնդրահարույց չլինել: Ես հաճախ չեմ համաձայնում Ֆուկոյի հետ իր պնդումներում՝ օրինակ մտավորականների դերի մասին և այլն, բայց երկու էջ մարդուց կարդում ես, մի տարվա մտածելու նյութ ա տալիս: Ու պատահական չի, որ հումանիտար ոլորտում քսաներորդ դարի ամենաազդեցիկ ուսումնասիրողն ա: Սա արդեն վիճելի էլ չի: Նայեք ամենամեջբերվող գիտնականներին, ոչ միայն առաջին տեղում ա, այլ երևի ամենաքիչը մի հարյուր հազար անգամ ավելի շատ ա մեջբերվել, քան երկրորդ տեղում գտնվողը: Նույնիսկ կարծիքս կոնկրետ գործի մասին կարևոր չի, ամենակարևոր եզրահանգումս ինքս ինձ համար վերահաստատումն ա, որ էս կյանքում ցանկացած ոլորտում հաջողության հասնելու համար առաջին նախադրյալը համարձակությունն ա կամ ինքնավստահությունը, թե կուզեք, ինչից ես մի քիչ ավելի շատ կուզեի ունենալ, ավելի անկեղծ՝ խիստ կաղում եմ: 
> 
> Ակումբում էսքան ստեղծագործողներ ունենք, ինչքա՞ն ա եղել, որ ինչ-որ բան հղանաք գրելու, բայց ձեզ խելագարություն թվա, զգուշանաք արձագանքից, ի՞նչ կմտածեն, բայց սենց լա՞վ ա որ, սենց չափեմ-ձևեմ, նենց կտրեմ-թափեմ, վերջում կամ չգրեք կամ էլ էնքան կտրեք-թափեք դառնա լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Ինձ մոտ նույնը կատարվում ա գիտական աշխատանք կատարելիս: 
> 
> Ասենք՝ ոչխար գողանալու մասին Մաթևոսյանի էդքան ծավալուն վիպակ գրելու, Աշնան արևում՝ կայարանում տրուսիկ առնելու տեսարանը էդպես նկարագրելու և ինքնավստահորեն ընթերցողի դատին հանձնելու համար ահագին համարձակ մարդ պիտի լինի չէ՞: Մի խոսքով, եզրահանգումս կարճ՝ մարդ պիտի մի քիչ գիժ լինի:
> 
> Նույնիսկկ անձնական կյանքը քո ուզածով կառուցելու համար, նույնիսկ սեքսում համարձակություն ա պետք, չվախենալ առաջարկել, նախաձեռնել հանդիպումը կամ հարաբերությունների զարգացումը, եթե խոսքը անձնական կյանքի մասին ա, ազատություն տալ ցանկություններիդ, եթե խոսքը սեքսի մասին ա և այլն: Կատակելը նույնիսկ ինքնավստահություն ու համարձակություն ա պահանջում:


Շին, լավ ես ասում համարձակության մասին։ Մեր ոլորտում էլ չնայած ահագին քննադատված ու հերքված, Չոմսկին ամենամեջբերվող գիտնականն ա, որտև բավական ռադիկալ տեսություն ա առաջ քաշել ժամանակին, ու մի ամբողջ ոլորտ կրակն ա ընկել դրա ձեռը։ Բայց հիմիկվա ակադեմիայում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի տխուր ա, որտև մեծ մասամբ համարձակ մտքերը չեն ողջունվում։ Նայի, իմ ՊհԴ֊ի ժամանակ ես բավական համարձակ էքսպերիմենտ էի առաջ քաշել, որ եթե հաջողվեր, կարար մեր ոլորտը լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղության վրա դներ, բայց նաև կարար ընդհանրապես չհաջողվեր։ Երկրորդ ղեկավարս դաբրոն տվել էր. ինքն էլ ա տենց համարձակ դեմք։ Բայց գլխավոր ղեկավարս մյուսների հետ միասին ուղղակի չորով թույլ չտվեց ուզածս անել։ Ու նման բաներ շարունակվում են նաև պոստդոկի ընթացքում։ Համարձակ գաղափարները չեն ֆինանսավորվում ու չեն ողջունվում։ Պիտի նստես, համեստ ու ապահով, միջակ գիտություն անես, որ ոչ մեկի հետ պրոբլեմ չունենաս։ Ու էդ առումով ասենք անձնական հարաբերություններում ու մյուս ոլորտներում հիմնականում շատ բան քո կանտրոլի տակ ա, ապա ակադեմիայում տենց չի, դու շատ քիչ կանտրոլ ունես, ու էդ պրոբլեմատիկ ա։

----------

Յոհաննես (17.01.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, լավ ես ասում համարձակության մասին։ Մեր ոլորտում էլ չնայած ահագին քննադատված ու հերքված, Չոմսկին ամենամեջբերվող գիտնականն ա, որտև բավական ռադիկալ տեսություն ա առաջ քաշել ժամանակին, ու մի ամբողջ ոլորտ կրակն ա ընկել դրա ձեռը։ Բայց հիմիկվա ակադեմիայում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի տխուր ա, որտև մեծ մասամբ համարձակ մտքերը չեն ողջունվում։ Նայի, իմ ՊհԴ֊ի ժամանակ ես բավական համարձակ էքսպերիմենտ էի առաջ քաշել, որ եթե հաջողվեր, կարար մեր ոլորտը լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղության վրա դներ, բայց նաև կարար ընդհանրապես չհաջողվեր։ Երկրորդ ղեկավարս դաբրոն տվել էր. ինքն էլ ա տենց համարձակ դեմք։ Բայց գլխավոր ղեկավարս մյուսների հետ միասին ուղղակի չորով թույլ չտվեց ուզածս անել։ Ու նման բաներ շարունակվում են նաև պոստդոկի ընթացքում։ Համարձակ գաղափարները չեն ֆինանսավորվում ու չեն ողջունվում։ Պիտի նստես, համեստ ու ապահով, միջակ գիտություն անես, որ ոչ մեկի հետ պրոբլեմ չունենաս։ Ու էդ առումով ասենք անձնական հարաբերություններում ու մյուս ոլորտներում հիմնականում շատ բան քո կանտրոլի տակ ա, ապա ակադեմիայում տենց չի, դու շատ քիչ կանտրոլ ունես, ու էդ պրոբլեմատիկ ա։


Դե հենց էդ ա ընդհանրապես իր ասածը` մենք ծնված օրվանից դիսցիպլինի ենք ենթարկվում` ընտանիքում, կրթական համակարգում, աշխատանքում, դառնում հեշտ վերահսկելի: Հակառակվել դրան իհարկե դժվար ա, հիմնականում անհնար:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դե հենց էդ ա ընդհանրապես իր ասածը` մենք ծնված օրվանից դիսցիպլինի ենք ենթարկվում` ընտանիքում, կրթական համակարգում, աշխատանքում, դառնում հեշտ վերահսկելի: Հակառակվել դրան իհարկե դժվար ա, հիմնականում անհնար:


Անցած շաբաթ նեթֆլիքսում Unabomber–ին բռնելու մասին մինի–սերիալ էի նայում։ 

17 տարի FBI–ը հետևից ընկած ա լինում չի կարողանում բռնի, FBI պատմության մեջ կարծեմ ամենաթանկ օպերացիան ա եղել։ Շատ չեմ ուզում սպոյլեմ, բայց բռնում են իր գրած մանիֆեստոն լինգվիստիկ վերլուծության ենթարկելով ու իր եղբոր գրած նամակների համեմատելով։ ՈՒրեմն սա մի հատ մանիֆեստո ա գրել «Ինդուստրիալ հասարակությունը ու դրա ապագան»։ Դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց սերիալում մի պահ կա որ ասում ինչքան տեխնոլոգիաները զարգանում են էնքան իրանք են թելադրում ու սահմանափակում հասարակությանը, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը հասարակությունն ա թելադրում թե ինչ տեխնոլոգիաներ զարգանան ու ոնց։ Օրինակ որ մեքենայով կարմիրի տակ կանգնած ես ու ուրիշ ոչ մի մեքենա չկա, չոլ տեղ ա, մեկ ա չես անցնում, խելոք կանգնում սպասում ես։ Չնայած հետիոտն եղած ժամանակ լավ էլ անցնում ես, հեչ էլ թե կարմիր չի։ 

Մի քիչ գրածս էնքան էլ ձեր գրածի հետ կապ չունեցավ, բայց դե արդեն գրել եմ։ Որ կարդացի հենց առաջինը ունաբոմբերը մտքիս եկավ։

----------

Շինարար (20.01.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Անցած շաբաթ նեթֆլիքսում Unabomber–ին բռնելու մասին մինի–սերիալ էի նայում։ 
> 
> 17 տարի FBI–ը հետևից ընկած ա լինում չի կարողանում բռնի, FBI պատմության մեջ կարծեմ ամենաթանկ օպերացիան ա եղել։ Շատ չեմ ուզում սպոյլեմ, բայց բռնում են իր գրած մանիֆեստոն լինգվիստիկ վերլուծության ենթարկելով ու իր եղբոր գրած նամակների համեմատելով։ ՈՒրեմն սա մի հատ մանիֆեստո ա գրել «Ինդուստրիալ հասարակությունը ու դրա ապագան»։ Դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց սերիալում մի պահ կա որ ասում ինչքան տեխնոլոգիաները զարգանում են էնքան իրանք են թելադրում ու սահմանափակում հասարակությանը, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը հասարակությունն ա թելադրում թե ինչ տեխնոլոգիաներ զարգանան ու ոնց։ Օրինակ որ մեքենայով կարմիրի տակ կանգնած ես ու ուրիշ ոչ մի մեքենա չկա, չոլ տեղ ա, մեկ ա չես անցնում, խելոք կանգնում սպասում ես։ Չնայած հետիոտն եղած ժամանակ լավ էլ անցնում ես, հեչ էլ թե կարմիր չի։ 
> 
> Մի քիչ գրածս էնքան էլ ձեր գրածի հետ կապ չունեցավ, բայց դե արդեն գրել եմ։ Որ կարդացի հենց առաջինը ունաբոմբերը մտքիս եկավ։


Չգիտեմ՝ ներքևի մեջբերումը ինչ-որ չափով պատասխանում ա, թե չէ, բայց ըստ էության ըստ Ֆուկոյի մարդկանց վերահսկելու համար ավելի կարևոր ա ոչ թե վերահսկման անընդհատությունը, այլ մշտականությունը և այդ մշտականության գիտակցումը: Թերևս տեխնոլոգիական առաջընթացը նպաստում ա այդ գիտակցության ամրապնդմանը: Զուտ մտածում եմ՝ կոնկրետ մեքենայի դեպքում, խախտումների համար այլ պայմաններում վերահսկողությունը ավելի զգալի ա, որովհետև քաղաքի մեջ խախտում կատարողը կտուգանվի, կնկարվի խախտումը և այլն, ու դա գիտակցության վրա ազդում ա, իսկ հետիոտի մոտ էդ վերահսկողության գիտակցության ձևավորմանը նպաստող ավելի քիչ հանգամանքներ կան:  




> Hence the major effect of the Panopticon: to induce in the inmate a state of conscious and permanent visibility that assures the automatic functioning of power. So to arrange things that the surveillance is permanent in its effects, even if it is discontinuous in its action; that the perfection of power should tend to render its actual exercise unnecessary; that this architectural apparatus should be a machine for creating and sustaining a power relation independent of the person who exercises it; in short, that the inmates should be caught up in a power situation of which they are themselves the bearers.
> 
> Foucault (1995 [1977]), _Discipline and Punishment_, 201

----------


## Katka

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
*
Յուվալ Նոյ Հարարի, Հոմո դեուս: Վաղվա համառոտ պատմությունը
*
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա*

Նվեր ստացա գիրքը, չէի էլ լսել էդ գրողի մասին։ Ու գիրքը քանի որ 496 էջ էր, այն էլ՝ անգլերենով, դրել էի սեղանին ու տենց երկար անկյունում մնացել էր։ Մեկ էլ մի օր նույն Հարարիի ինտերվյուն պատահական լսեցի յութուբով ու վերջ, հետաքրքրությունս մեծացավ, սկսեցի կարդալ։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)*
Չեմ հիշում, արհեստական բացել, նայել էլ իմաստ չկա, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ առաջին գլխում մարդկության նոր օրակարգի մասին ա խոսում։
*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
364

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Բավականին հետաքրքիր է, նրանք, ովքեր հետաքրքրված են տեխնոլոգիական զարգացումներով, վտանգներով, մարտահրավերներով, հնարավորություններով՝  խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ։ Ես երբեմն անհանգստանում եմ գիրքը կարդալուց, երբ տեսնում եմ մեր երկրում տիրող կապիկությունները մի կողմից ու կարդում ոչ այնքան հեռու ապագայի մասին։ Եթե նույնիսկ չկարդաք, հետևեք այս մարդու ելույթները։  Հոմոֆոբներին խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս  :Blush:

----------


## Մուշու

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Օրհան Փամուք - կարմրահեր կինը

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ուզում էի Փամուք կարդալ, կարմրահեր կնոջ նկարը շապիկին գերեց։

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Ես գրող էի ուզում դառնալ, բայց ներքոհիշյալ դեպքերից հետո ճարտարագիտական երկրաբան ու կապալառու դարձա

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
150/268

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*
Գիրքը հավանում եմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում հերոսի քայլը հասկանալ։ Անհամբեր սպասում եմ տեսնեմ վերջում դա ինչ-որ ձև կանդրադառնա նրա վրա թե ոչ։

----------


## Հարդ

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Հիման մի քիչ սուտ կլինի, քանի ամիս ա վերջացրել եմ: Քամյուի «Օտարն» էր:

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Կարծում էի՝ ինձ շատ դուր կգա:

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
Չեմ հիշում:

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
Վերջին

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Գրքի ամբողջ ընթացքում հիասթափություն ու զզվանք եմ զգացել: Վերջում անգամ ինձ մի տեսակ խանգարված էի զգում էդ գրքի պատճառով: Կարելի էր իհարկե կիսատ թողնել, բայց մազոխիստի նման վերջացրի: Համ անհետաքրքիր էր, համ զզվանք էր առաջացնում ամեն ինչի հանդեպ: Համ հերոսի, համ մթնոլորտի, համ գրելաձևի: Կարդալուց երկար ժամանակ հետո Քամյուին էի մտքումս մեղադրում ինձ էսքան վնաս պատճառելու համար: Հիմա էլ ամեն անգամ երբ լսում եմ էդ գրքի մասին, նույն զզվանքը վերապրում եմ: Շատ մասնավոր խոսակցություններ եմ ունեցել էս ստեղծագործության մասին մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր համարում են լավագույն ստեղծագործություններից մեկը: Արդյո՞ւնքը. եզրեր չկան )))

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա
Սյուզաննա  Քլարք 《Ջոնաթան Սթրեյնջ և պարոն Նորրել》
2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա
Նոր գիրք էի փնտրում, և սա հանդիպեց, իսկ քանի որ թեման իմ սիրելիներից է, և շատ լավ կարծիքներ եմ կարդացել գրքի մասին, որոշեցի կարդալ։ 
3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)
 He hardly ever spoke of magic, and when he did it was like a history lesson and no one could bear to listen to him.
4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել
17
5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա
Հեղինակը գեղեցիկ շարադրանքի վարպետ է։ Դեռևս գործողությունները հանգիստ և դանդաղ են զարգանում, բայց այնքան հիմնավոր, որ ուզած֊չուզած ընկղմվում ես 19֊րդ դարասկզբի Անգլիայի անձրևոտ, մռայլ ու բարեկիրթ մթնոլորտում, որտեղ արդեն իսկ զգացվում է մոգության շունչը։ Հերոսները պատրաստվում են Անգլիա վերադարձնել պրակտիկ մոգությունը,  որը շուրջ 200 տարի չքացել էր։
Առայժմ ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս։ 
Բայց ինչքան հասկացա, Հայաստանում ինձնից բացի կարդացող չկա այս գիրքը, ափսոս։ Հուսով եմ ՝ սխալվում եմ։

----------


## Նիկեա

1.Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

brandon sanderson "the way of kings"

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Անցած տարի եմ սենդերսոնին բացահայտել ու տարվա ու կյանքիս վերջին շրջանի լավագույն բացահայտումն էր։ Mistborn-ը վերջացրեցի, անցա էս մեկին։ էս ավելի էպիկ ա։ 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

Kalak rounded a rocky stone ridge and stumbled to a stop before the body of a dying thunderclast. 

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

485/1082

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Ահավոր, ահավոր լավն ա։ 
Սենդերսոնի ստեղծած աշխարհը, չնայած որ ստեղ անվերջանալի պատերազմներ են ու որ կայծակը խփեց տեղում կչորանաս, կմեռնես, էնքան սիրուն ա, որ էս մոլորակի վրա ապրելդ չի գալիս։ Հերոսներն էլ սենց ամեն մեկը իրա դեպրեսիաներով տանջվում ա, չգիտես էլ որ մեկի վիճակն ա ավելի անելանելի ու որ մեկի բախտն  ա ավելի չբերել, բայց մարդիկ շարունակում են վիզ դնել։ Կռիվների տեսարանները ահավոր էպիկ են, էն որ սիրտդ կանգնում ա։ 

մի խոսքով էնքան լավն ա, որ մի գլուխ կարդում, հետո մի շաբաթ զռռում եմ։

----------

Հայկօ (17.08.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա*
Յոկո Օգավա - «Հիշողության ոստիկանություն»

*2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա* 
Ամուսինս կարդաց-վերջացրեց, ինձ տվեց, ասեց՝ անպայման կարդա, ոնց որ Հայաստանի մասին լինի։ 

*3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)* 
Երբեմն մտածում եմ՝ ինչն է անհետացվել առաջինը, այն բոլոր բաներից, որոնք անհետացել էին կղզուց։

*4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել*
97/276

*5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա*

Իհարկե մի քիչ խմբագրման կարիք ունեցող գիրք ա, բայց շատ արագ, մի շնչով կարդացվում ա։ Ու հա, նման ա հայկական իրականությանը։ Կղզու վրա մեկումեջ որոշում են ինչ-որ բաներ անհետացնել, հենց անհետացնում են, մարդիկ լրիվ մոռանում են դրա մասին։ Նույնը հայկական քաղաքական հիշողությունն ա. հենց Արցախը հանձնեցին, մարդիկ մոռացան դրա մասին, սահմանից ներս մտան ազիկները, մարդիկ մոռացան, ու տենց շարունակ։

----------

Sambitbaba (29.07.2021), Tiger29 (29.07.2021), Varzor (06.08.2021)

----------


## Մուշու

1. Ի՞նչ եք կարդում հիմա

Կազուո Իշիգուրո- Կլառան և արևը 

2. Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք կարդալ հենց դա

Դեռ չէի կարդացել 

3. Գիրքն ինչպե՞ս է սկսվում (առաջին նախադասությունը)

	Клара совсем новая. С заразительным любопытством из-за широкого окна витрины она впитывает в себя окружающий мир – случайных прохожих, проезжающие машины и, конечно, живительное Солнце. Клара хочет узнать и запомнить как можно больше – так она сможет стать лучшей Искусственной Подругой своему будущему подростку.

4. Ո՞ր էջն եք հասել

210/475

5. Ձեր կարծիքը մինչև հիմա

Սիրում եմ Իշիգուրո կարդալ, գիրքը ոնց որ մնացած բոլորը գրքերը շատ լավն ա։ Էնքան հետաքրքիր ա, որ դասերս թողած նստած գիրք եմ կարդում։ Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ։

----------


## LisBeth

Էսօր կարդացի վերջացրեցի՝
1․ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան - Տերը
2․ Մի հատ սահմանամերձ գյուղի գրադարանից են ցրել, նաև Մտքի բուրմունքը - Շեքլի, որը հաջորդն եմ կարդալու
3․ Այս կանաչ կարմիր աշխարհը․․․ Աշունը*
4․ Արդեն ասեցի
5․ Գիրքը կրում ա մի ստեղծագործության անուն, բայց հավաքածու ա։ Ընդհանուր մի գիծ կա, բոլորի մեջ, կերպարը հասարակությունից զատվում ա, ինչ որ մի ձև, կոնտրաստ, հակադրություն ու ոնց որ մի ստեղծագործության հերոսը մյուսի երկրորդականներից լինի, ցանկություն կար հետ գնալ ստուգելու, բայց ալարեցի․․․ կարծում եմ սեթթինգների նմանությունն էլ կարա տենց տպավորություն ձևավորի, գույները, մարդիկ, բարքերը, մտքերը․․․ Բայց ամենաազդեցիկը հենց Տերն էր, ասենք չեմ հասկանում ինչու են իրա Աշնան արևը տենց մատնանշում, իսկ սրա մասին լռում են։ Ախր լրիվ կենսական ա․․․ ախր էդ հերոսը կերտած ա, ԿԵՐՊԱՐ, Ինքը իրա մասին հոգնակի թվով ա խոսում, ասենք․․․ հումորային, դրմատիկ, խորը։ Էլի եմ կարդալու, ես սենց չեմ անում, բայց հետ կգամ էս գրքին, մեկ ա իմն ա, հետ չեմ տալու էդ շպիոն տնօրենին, թող կորի է։

----------

Varzor (19.12.2022), Աթեիստ (07.12.2022), Անվերնագիր (12.12.2022), Հայկօ (14.12.2022)

----------

